#ubuntu-se 2011-01-03
<speakman> .., det är bara det att mina kunder får 4chan att verka civiliserat.
<Philip5> maxjezy: somnat?
<cHarNe2> varför ser det så kostigt ut med 100Hz på tv apparater, blir nästan yr, det är ju ändå bara tyå 30 fps så varför blir det skillnad?
<virtuald> ser konstigt ut hur då?
<virtuald> vid 50 Hz flimmrar det
<cHarNe2> vet inte hur jag ska förklara, det flimmrar inte men det serut som att allt rör sig onatruligt
<dagon_> goder afton
<virtuald> kan va för att signalen är interlaced (sammanflätad), de uppdaterar varannan rad 50 gånger i sekunden, och då om man stannar bilden så blir det aldrig en "hel" bild utan alltid en övergång mellan två olika
<virtuald> och så ska 100Hz rita upp samma sak dubbelt så många gånger
<cHarNe2> virtuald: kör progressive
<virtuald> okej inte tv-signal då
<virtuald> analog :p
<cHarNe2> nope, 720p
<cHarNe2> samma med 10180p
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<dagon_> fan va kallt det är ute
<dagon_> bara så ni vet
<maxjezy> varmare nu än tidigare
<maxjezy> -7 nu, -12 på dagen
<dagon_> -7.2 °C här
<cHarNe2> va det nån som skulle fixa temperatur till boten?
<dagon_> det var inte mer än -1.2 °C i förmiddags
<dagon_> riktigt skönt då
<dagon_> cHarNe2: peetra snackade om det
<cHarNe2> här regnade det på tolvslaget vid nyår :P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> Philip5: somnade du nu?
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> man kan inte yttra någonting
<dagon_> nu somnade kanalen :(
<cHarNe2> dagon_: jovard, inte mycket som händer nu..
<Nafallo> ♥ Beauty and the Beast
<Philip5> dagon_: näpp
<virtuald> det var plusgrader här på dagen
<virtuald> skånsk vinter <3
<dagon_> :)
<Nafallo> vi har 2C nu.
<dagon_> lyx
<dagon_> -7.4 °C här nu
<Nafallo> och har inte sett snö på ett tag.
<Nafallo> saker börjar bli "normala" :-)
<Nafallo> första året här tror jag inte vi hade någon snö alls.
<virtuald> varför då
<Nafallo> ingen aning. jag trodde global uppvärmning skulle se till att det var /mindre/ snö
<virtuald> menar varför du slängde ut den där
<virtuald> global uppvärmning innebär mer nederbörd
<Nafallo> för att den inte pratar svenska, och inte svarade när jag frågade om hon var klar med sina offtopic diskussioner.
<virtuald> ok
<Nafallo> om du vill prata med henne, finns där PM.
<virtuald> bara undrade om du hade någon anledning
<maxjezy> Nafallo, hänvisa offtopic till offtopic kanalen :)
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det hade varit en mojlighet om den varit officiell. jag skulle hellre se den antingen ha samma ops som resten av kanalerna och inga i de officiella ubuntu-se kanalerna, eller byta namn till dubbla ##.
<Nafallo> s/inga/ingå/
<maxjezy> jag ser inga problem med att hänvisa dit om inte det bryter mot regler här
<maxjezy> det där med dubbla ## är väl en annan femma :)
<Nafallo> nope, finns inga regler mot att hanvisa dit. det var en personlig asikt :-)
<Richiie> Har lite problem nu att min Mick slutat fungera på min Thinkpad den har fungerat tidigare slutade fungera och jag har ingen "input device" o välja i sound prefrences hmm :/
<maxjezy> iofs så är ju den kanalen med svensk
<maxjezy> men även utlänningar bör ju vara välkomna till mångkulturella sverige!
<maxjezy> nej, nu ska jag se på forrest gump
<Richiie> maxjezy: har du nån susning om det ?
<Richiie> maxjezy: input device finns ingen har alltid haft min Mick där :( inbyggda i min laptop
<maxjezy> Richiie, vet inte riktigt, reboot brukar steka biffen för mig iaf.
<maxjezy> och många andra ,ed.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: om de talar spraket, sure.
<maxjezy> om det nu bara är temporärt fel.
<Richiie> är de nån som vet vilka pulseaudio / alsamixer paket som ingår från scratch
<Richiie> i ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Richiie> default ubbe installation vilka som ingår som har hand om ljudet?
<Nafallo> Richiie: de som ar listade i ubuntu-{desktop,standard,minimal}
<maxjezy> bbl! afk! ttyl!
<Richiie> sjukt att inte vanliga gnome sound prefrences nu kan ens hitta min mick
<Richiie> under input devices
<Richiie> Har problem att min mick inte ens syns som input device
<Richiie> i sound prefrences fastän jag vet att den ska göra det, den ska fungera ubuntu 10.04 64bit,
<em> Was I kicked from here?
<dagon_> em: you were requested to leave
<em> dagon_: what was the reason given?
<dagon_> dunno
<dagon_> op only told us that
<dagon_> and something about off topic discussino
<dagon_> discussion*
<em> Självklart var jag störa en hel del samtal.
<Richiie> Har ett konstigt problem nu
<Richiie> Mitt tangentbord funkar av någon märklig anledning inte i GDM när jag vill logga in..
<Richiie> vad jag än trycker så reagerar ingen knapp tryckning om jag inte kör Failsafe boot in i kärnan och sen väljer "resume to normal boot" så jag kommer till text login, Dvs samma sak om jag skulle köra ctrl + alt + F3 tex
<Richiie> hur kmr de sig? någon som vet vad jag kan göra, sitter på en Live skiva nu atm
<dagon_> mysko
<Richiie> dagon_: visst är det
<Richiie> Det hela började med att flash i youtube fungerade.. men inte att ladda upp bilder på facebook så fuck it tänkte jag ok.. vi kör efter mycket krångel fram o tillbaka lyckas jag lösa så både youtube & facebook bilduppladdningar funkar me Flash på ubbe 10.04 64 bitars
<Richiie> sedan när jag var klar me de slutade min Mick att funka av ngn anledning :S under Input Devices var de helt tomt så ja försökte lösa de o rebootade trodde de var nå tillfälligt bara men nu kan jag bokstavligt talat inte logga in grafiskt på mitt system då inga tangentbords tryckningar verkar reagera i GDM
<dagon_> jäkligt mysko
<Richiie> fattar ingenting alltså.
<Richiie> :S
<dagon_> aldrig hört talas om något liknande
<Richiie> kan bara konstatera att i ubbe 10.04 & 64 bit flash har de mkt kvar att jobba på... funkar pissdåligt massa trassel
<dagon_> mjo
<Richiie> man tkr ju att ubuntu-restricted-extras ska klara biffen
<Richiie> apt-get på den sen pang klart. men nä nä
<dagon_> nja, adobe ligger efter
<dagon_> eller du körde någon open source lösning på flash?
<zChris> förstår inte varför dom inte kan öppna upp flashen :S
<Richiie> nej jag meckade o fick in adobe
<Richiie> men de är huller om buller alltså i software center
<Richiie> finns open source saker javisst men Gnash är inte lika bra tkr jag
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> en bra lösning annars är minitube
<dagon_> jag har börjat använda den mer och mer
<Richiie> hur som helst de här med att tangentbordet inte registrerar nå knapp tryckningar och att min Mick försvann helt ur input devices på "sound prefrences" som ni har i eran gnome meny
<Richiie> det är för mig helt.. sanslöst jag fattar ingenting :S
<Richiie> nåja kanske är detta ödet att den vill att jag ska formatera / gå till senare ubbe variant vad vet jag, eller ska man prova på Mint 9 kanske :P
<Richiie> Crunchbang kanske
<Richiie> hmm försöker tänka iaf vrf inte tangentbordet reagerar
<spacebug-> mycket skumt. Min server körde inte en crontab just kl 8. Den ska köra ett script varje halvtimme och har gjort så i felra månder.. men just kl 8 igår gjorde den inte det. Fattar inget
<Richiie> på nån knapp tryckning bara touchpaden som funkar.
<Richiie> spacebug-: Säker på att din server var up & running igår vid den tiden?
<spacebug-> japp
<spacebug-> konstiga är att klockan va fel oxå
<spacebug-> gick 24 min efter
<Richiie> kan de ha nått med NTP att göra ?
<Richiie> NTP servern som gått ner o din servers klocka gått helt ur synk med tiden?
<spacebug-> jag kör ett eget script som sätter tiden med ntpdate i cron.daily men det körs ju 6:25 (fast i syslog står det som 7:35
<spacebug-> 7:30 varje dag startas anacron står det enligt syslog
<spacebug-> men det körs även 6:25
<spacebug-> installerade ntpd istället om det va nått med det. Skulle tydligen vara lite smartare
<peetra> Skola om 40 minuter. Pigg å glad, php. :D
<zChris> php?
<spacebug-> hehe
<zChris> Humm, hur ska jag gå till väga om jag vill kopiera den rad cursorn är på och sedan klistra in den fyra gånger under? (Vim)
<zChris> Shift+Y och sen p fungerar, men när jag försöker klistra in 4 gånger (4p el p4) så fungerar det inte lika bra :P
<Barre> zChris: shift+y 4p fungerar utmärkt för mig..
<Gallop32> "Den brandvägg som finns i Windows 7 är ett av operativsystemets absolut viktigaste säkerhetsverktyg. Om den inte är aktiverad kan skadliga program och hackare utan problem ta sig in i systemet." <-- Från IDG. ??!?!!?!??!
<carl-> är väl bra väl .. att säga till folk
<Gallop32> ?
<vs-hs> :P
<Gallop32> Huh?
<coobra> utan kondom får man snepenis :(
<HakanS> Amelia: God fortsättning
<amelia> HakanS: detsamma
<HakanS> Amelia: Har julen varit bra? Fick du några klappar?
<peppis> Morn
<vs-hs> gäsp
<ePax> Hur addar man ny panel till en ny skärm där man inte har någon panel alls?
<kodein> skapa ny panel utifrån befintlig, dra-och-släpp till andra skärmen?
<ePax> Det verkar inte kunna gå att dra den till nya displayen
<ePax> Nu gick det när jag stängde av expand
<ePax> tack
<kodein> håll ner alt och dra?
<Mr_NoName> Någon som vet hur man boot:ar ubuntu cd på en mac?
<haffe> Stoppa in skivan, starta om din dator, håll in tangenten c.
<kodein> be en bön, hoppas på det bästa
<Markslap> Nafallo, vad bör man se i Londom?
<Markslap> Lodon*
<Markslap> ...
<Markslap> Jag sitter på tuben mot Piccadelly Circus.
<kodein> Imperial War Museum
<amelia> HakanS: klart jag fick julklappar, själv då?
<HakanS> amelia: Ja, jag fick en.
<antii> En hest?
<amelia> En snel hest?
<amelia> HakanS: oh, jag fick två. :)
<HakanS> amelia: Då förstår jag att du är nöjd :)
<antii> amelia: Stordator?
<amelia> HakanS: japp
<amelia> antii: nej, faktiskt inte. men ska hämta en minidator till i helgen. :)
<antii> minidator? :o)
<HakanS> amelia: Annars har jul- och nyårshelgen varit bra?
<amelia> HakanS: ja, jo... det har varit helt ok. själv då?
<HakanS> amelia: Det har varit skönt med en veckas ledighet. Har farit runt lite i skåne.
<Mr_NoName> haffe, hur gör man för att montera en mac partition.. Den hittar bara en partition som ID e och system GPT
<Mr_NoName> Markslap, Brittish musemum..
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> kan vem som helst ladda ner sun solaris 10
<IPconfig> eller 'r inte de free
<Mr_NoName> OpenSolaris kan man väl det med.. Men jag tro det är lite konstigheter där sedan oracle köpte sun
<andol> IPconfig: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/solaris/downloads/index.html
<andol> IPconfig: Vad dock noga med att titta igenom "OTN License Agreement for Oracle Solaris" först.
<IPconfig> vad 'r solaris gjort f;r
<IPconfig> 'r de typ som linux
<andol> IPconfig: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_(operating_system)
<IPconfig> jo jag har read it
<IPconfig> men jag vill h;ra vad personer som har an'nte vad dom s'ger
<kodein> solaris är "free as in date rape"
<IPconfig> va
<barzam> kodein: lol
<IPconfig> date rape
<Recordable> Om jag tittar på en film i en tab i Firefox, går till en annan tab en stund, och sedan kommer tillbaks, då har filmen blivit blank och jag måste ladda om sidan. Varför gör den så?
<kodein> för att det är flash.
<Recordable> Kan man inte fixa det?
<kodein> tja, du kan ju alltid prova en annan webbläsare
<zChris> kodein, konstigt, så gör inte flash för mig
<kodein> ok.
<Philip5> vilka skulle vilja byta med att vara sysadmin på försäkringskassan idag?!? http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.361581/jattehaveri-pa-forsakringskassan
<Philip5> låter som om de har en jättekul dag
<antii> Haha
<bamsefar> Philip5: Har en polare som är sysadmin där. :)
<bamsefar> Han mirkkar dåligt nu. :/
<Philip5> bamsefar: hehe, han har det nog inte lika glassigt idag
<bamsefar> Nej
<Philip5> folk som gormar och skriker på dem
<Philip5> så är det säkert något som dålig kommunikation mellan några leverantörer som skapat något avbrott
<Philip5> eller med dem...
<Philip5> stora peka-finger-leken hela dagen
<maxjezy> att jobba för försäkringskassan är ungefär samma sak som att jobba direkt under saddam hussein
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> jag skulle skjuta mig själv före något av dem.
<dagon_> :)
<amelia> Philip5: jag känner en som jobbar där. :)
<Philip5> amelia: vill du byta idag med honom/henne?
<dagon_> att jobba under saddam är inga problem, han är ju död
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> då är man sin egen chef
<maxjezy> dagon_, är du säker?
<maxjezy> han sågs nyligen i malmö vill jag minnas
<amelia> Philip5: inte direkt
<andol> Philip5: *ouch*, kul dag att komma tillbaks till efter semestern...
<dagon_> maxjezy: jaså? :O
<Philip5> andol: japp, rivstart
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du nå nice 3D skapelser och visa då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: povray var inte så kul i blender 2.5
<Philip5> var lite dålig materialtolk så man kan inte göra coola material som man vill
<kodein> försämringskassan är en rätt uselt skött myndighet.
<kodein> men accenture gjorde sig ju en miljard på dem, iaf.
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag fick igång lux igår iaf :)
<maxjezy> imorse kanske det var
<maxjezy> i både 249 256
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gjorde du för galet i 2.5?
<Philip5> eller var det pylux som var fel version?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu mins jag inte
<maxjezy> antar jag mappade allt fel
<maxjezy> luxblend tror jag
<maxjezy>  :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: coolt
<Philip5> synd bara att det inte går fortare att rendera med
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> däremot så börjar det bli bra integrerat med resten av blender
<maxjezy> jag upplevde lite buggar igår
<maxjezy> idag
<maxjezy> jaja, buggar iaf
<maxjezy> när ja stängde ner blender så försvann checkmarken från add-on:en
<maxjezy> och när ja starta upp det och skulle klicka i
<maxjezy> så gick det inte klicka i
<maxjezy> så jag fick starta om ett par gånger
<maxjezy> och även när jag skulle reset allt till fabriksinställningarna
<maxjezy> blev det så
<maxjezy> funderar på att installera om allt
<maxjezy> tror alla mina luxblender mappar gör det snurrigt i systemet
<maxjezy> borde dock inte göra det men. .jajajajjajajajjajajaja.
<maxjezy> undrar om man ska dricka kaffe idag
<Philip5> eller bara rensa dina inställningar för blender
<Philip5> kaste dem så det skapas nya fräsha
<maxjezy> kanske det :)
<lackevafan> Hallå, någon person som kan hjälpa till med ett problem med Ubuntu Server 10.10 ?
<dagon_> maxjezy: tyvärr inget än
<dagon_> maxjezy: btw, har du några problem med att ha komposit igång när du leker blender?
<Barre> HeMan: ingen bild/länk på din nya fina jacka eller?
<Barre> !ask| lackevafan
<Philip5> lackevafan: lättare att svara om du beskriver problemet
<ubot2> lackevafan: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<maxjezy> dagon_, nej
<maxjezy> du menar composit?
<maxjezy> composite
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> da bling
<maxjezy> jag brukar i de flesta fall köra lite composite
<maxjezy> crashar din eller?
<maxjezy> eller vad bli felet?
<dagon_> maxjezy: nej, undrade bara hur du körde :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, såg du min supermario render?
<Philip5> apropå composite så var det länge sedan det kom någon update av kdenlive
<dagon_> maxjezy: nej, visa :)
<Philip5> undrar om det är något stort på gång där eller om de bara varit lite lata
<maxjezy> one sekund then
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TQ3ZkhsPTUI/AAAAAAAAA30/b64N5YTnOLU/s1600/lastrendersupermarioplaysupermario.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, jadu, men ja måste säga att PiTiVi rockar ganska fint att klippa ihop med
<maxjezy> har lekt lite med kameran ja köpt
<Philip5> jo fast PiTiVi är lite väl basic tycker jag. openshot är bättre i så fall
<maxjezy> Philip5, jaa, fast ibland vill man ha lite basic
<Philip5> ser nu att det kommit ut ny version av mlt iaf. 0.6.0 med lite nytt godis. både kdenlive och openshot använder ju mlt som motor
<dagon_> maxjezy: cool :D
<antii> maxjezy: blir en elmaco imorgon
<antii> spikat!
<maxjezy> antii, helt rätt!
<antii> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> blä, vill inte äta korvstroganoff idag
<maxjezy> sämst mat tjejen kommer på alltid, jämnt och ständigt!
<antii> börja laga el maco hemma
<antii> du har la receptet
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> ja men hon vill inte ha hamburgare
<antii> :S
<maxjezy> jag har köpt 2 kilo nötfärs från citygross
<haffe> Hur kände du dig då?
<kodein> korv stroganoff? gleh.
<kodein> det implicerar ju intagande av falukorv
<maxjezy> kodein, gleh ja.
<maxjezy> haffe, vid köpet?
<maxjezy> galen kansle
<kodein> det beror ju på vad du ska göra med färsen
<kodein> om du tänkt smeta in kroppen med det så är du, tja, galen.
<maxjezy> jag tänkte göra tacos
<maxjezy> köttfärsssås
<maxjezy> chiliconcarne
<maxjezy> hamburgare
<kodein> järpar
<maxjezy> ja, en hel del
<kodein> paj
<maxjezy> räcker typ till 6 gånger
<Barre> paj, det förutsätter att man lagar maten. Annars förblir den trasig... *badadish*
<kodein> ...
 * Barre är så trött och uttråkad...
<vs-hs> :O
<yarre> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/official-ubuntu-keyboard-for-sale-with-a-windows-key/ - Hur lyckas man? :)
<rogst> tp://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/official-ubuntu-keyboard-for-sale-with-a-windows-key/
<rogst> ops
<rogst> yarre: ja hur lyckas man :D
<jabbadoo> rogst: yarre: haha...
<Calyptratus> http://www.mejk.me/
<cptblood> nån som vet om man kan få hårdvaruaccelerat stöd på SVT Play?
<cptblood> sitter på ett ion2 chip (geforce 218gt)
<Philip5> cptblood: sånt stöd i flash kommer först i flash 10.2 Beta 1 och sedan beror det nog på vad det är för videocodec på svtplay
<gorgo> då var man på ruta 1 igen
<Philip5> gorgo: vadå då?
<gorgo> inget dataproblem hehe, men det löser sig med tiden, du tiden löser allt
<gorgo> fan, ska nog bränna lite pengar på ny data för att få något kul :D
<gorgo> funderar på o backuppa allt o göra en clean ominstallation så jag får endast kde system, har ju gnome/kde nu på min dator
<Philip5> usch då
<Philip5> ja det är ju inte fel
<gorgo> känns lite stökigt på datorn, hehe
<Philip5> jo det blir rätt fullt (och fult) i menyerna
<gorgo> jao
<gorgo> sen krånglar bluetoothen i kde ibland
<gorgo> lite jobbigt, så får ibland växla till gnome för att få bluetooth att funka, men minns att jag fick det att fungera bättre innan
<Philip5> så där... körde in flash 10.3 d162
<gorgo> funkar bra den nya flash gordon?
<gorgo> :)
<cptblood> Philip5: vet du nät den betan släpps?
<Philip5> den är släppt
<cptblood> oh
<Philip5> testar den själv precis
<cptblood> hur lägger man vantarna på den?
<Philip5> funkar perfa
<Philip5> kör du 32 eller 64bit?
<cptblood> med svtplay? :)
<cptblood> 32bits
<Philip5> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Philip5> men jag kör den här för 64bit: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<cptblood> testat med svtplay i full-hd upplösn? eller vad har du för cpu?
<Philip5> just nu testar jag den här i hd 1080 utan att den belastar cpu alls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk
<Philip5> vet inte vilka program som finns i hd på svtplay
<cptblood> har märkt att på min intel atom d525 med nvidia ion, så kan jag inte köra svtplay i 1920x1080 då laggar den loss rätt ordentligt, men funkar i "window mode"
<Philip5> men har du uppdaterat flash då?
<cptblood> näe, alltså jag har inte testat den än, så ville höra från dej först :)
<Philip5> det finns ingen acceleration i flash före 10.2 beta
<Philip5> då är det bara cpu
<Philip5> jag har en nvidia gt250 i min
<cptblood> jao, men kan du kika på svtplay om du kör nån serie där i full fönster om du belastar cpu:n eller bara gfx?
<cptblood> så jag vet om det är något som kommer fixa mitt problem (har inte den datorn här nu)
<Philip5> vad för serie kan kollas på i full hd på svtplay då?
<Philip5> fullskärm av vanlig är ju inte samma som fullskärm med hd
<cptblood> nej alltså kör full-hd upplösning på din desktop/skärm bara å se
<cptblood> eller bara fullskärm, de laggade lite med 1366x768 med så..
<Philip5> flash drar 20% cpu med svtplay i fullskärm
<Philip5> kör ett avsnitt av morden i midsomer i fullskärm
<Philip5> det är iof inte hd men
<cahoot> dom är definitivt inte avsedda för HD
<Philip5> vilka är inte avsedda för hd?
<cahoot> Morden i mmmmmm
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> de sänds ju inte i hd normalt. vet inte heller om svtplay har några program i hd
<Philip5> hur som helst så drar inte uppdaterad flash lika mycket cpu
<cahoot> fats du vill väl bara spilla tiden till 21.30
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> kollar lite på
<Philip5>     *
<Philip5>       Ana Gina Show
<Philip5> på svtplay
<Philip5> snacka om att det känns som roliga-timmen på svt
<cptblood> oki doki, får testa imorgon, tack för tipset å kollen
<cptblood> vad har du för cpu btw?
<Philip5> cptblood: en inte c2d e6600
<Philip5> intel
<Philip5> är inte något monster direkt
<cptblood> oh, lite bättre än den atom 525 jag ska testa på då ;)
<Philip5> men om den lägger det mesta på gpu så ska det inte vara så stor skillnad
<cptblood> näe, får hoppas på att den tar över jobbet
<Philip5> fullskärm för mig är också 1920x1200
<cptblood> oki, vet inte om upplösningen gjorde nån skillnad, ville bara vara säker :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, Ana gina show :)
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> tittar du på det?!
<Philip5> jag såg det nu när jag var in på svtplay
<Philip5> har inte sett det förrut
<Philip5> var ju pinsamt amatörmässigt
<larsemil> Barre: på irc. god natt
<speakman> Lite bizarrt att mitt USB-headset dör om jag kopplar in min Android-telefon till datorn.
<Nafallo> lollwat?
<speakman> Nu börjar jag fatta; kontakten är så glapp att det blir en hastig kortslutning när jag pluggar in luren. Något som antaligen får hela USB subsystem att ominitiera och det gillar nog inte headsetet.
<cahoot> får inte bara ett nytt card#?
<maxjezy> OMG!?!
<maxjezy> blender 2.49 crashade för mig
<cahoot> kontaktat aftonbladet än?
<maxjezy> inte hunnit
<maxjezy> hände precis
<maxjezy> tänkte meddela er först!
<Philip5> maxjezy: då är det bara att kasta och bara köra 2.5 ;P
<maxjezy> jag tror det är första gången på ett halvår minst
<Philip5> nu bröjar det! heja sverige!
<Nafallo> Philip5: vad bröjar?
<Philip5> Nafallo: hockey! sverige mot ryssarna! :D
<Philip5> hubba
<UkuleleSolen> Hej! Nån som känner till något bra program för att tagga och lägga bilder till mp3- och flacc-filer?
<Philip5> fan
<Philip5> blev ingen final
<spacebug-> nu har klockan på min server lyckats dra sig ca 20 min efter igen på knappt ett dygn.. va fan händer. Jag har för mig att jag bytte biosbatteriet för nått år sen och det ska väl ändå inte ha med saken att göra när systemet väl är igång? Vad sjutton händer? hum
<saba> spacebug-: drygt, kör du NTP-D som workaround?
<spacebug-> jag körde ett script med ntpdate i cron.daily förut som satte tiden men en polare sa att ntpd va mer tillförlitligt så jag installerade det igånr ..ja för ca 20 timmar sen och då sattes rätt tid och nu är den efter 20 min igen
<spacebug-> det känns lite som den hände efter nyår men jag vågar inte svära på det och det skulle ju ändå i så fall kunna va en tillfällighet
<spacebug-> nä 31/12 började det
<spacebug-> det verkar va nått som händer nån gång runt 7-8 på morgonen
<maxjezy> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6482/imgp0250pc.jpg
<maxjezy> nattmackor :)
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: har du spillt cola på dom?
<spacebug-> nom nom nom hehe
<maxjezy> tabasco
<cHarNe2> :P
<maxjezy> lördagskorv, ost, senap och tabasco
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är det där oranga?
<Philip5> ser ut sóm en gammaldags tändhatt
<maxjezy> BIC tändare
<Philip5> är det en tändare?
<Philip5> aha
 * Philip5 äter ost och kex
<maxjezy> äru kexig?
<Philip5> brie och grönmögelost :)
<Philip5> always
<Markslap> Tjenare maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjena Markslap
<Markslap> (Och alla andra för den delen)
<Markslap> :)
<Philip5> rensar osten från nyår
<Markslap> Vad händer?
<maxjezy> mumsar nattkäk
<maxjezy> imorgon ska jag på ultra-ljud igen
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som känner till något bra program för att tagga och lägga bilder till mp3- och flacc-filer?
<Philip5> har kollat på semifinalen i hockeyn som sverige förlorade :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, illa illa, svenskarna som brukar vara så bra
<Philip5> jo men vi var inte med i matchen första 2 perioderna men vände i 3e och förlorade sedan på straffar
<Markslap> maxjezy: Okej. :)
<Markslap> Smutt
<maxjezy> Markslap, är du i sverige ännu?
<Markslap> Nepp
<maxjezy> :)
<Markslap> Sitter på en buss påväg tvärs över Irland just nu. :)
<cHarNe2> Markslap: jasså? från till?
<Markslap> Har varit lite i London idag också.
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Från Dublin till Limerick.
<Markslap> Är påväg hem.
<maxjezy> Markslap, är du nära eller långt kvar?
<Philip5> Markslap: tar det inte lång tid att åka buss??
<Markslap> Halva vägen kvar ungefär.
<Philip5> flyg borde väl gå på ett kick
<Markslap> Egentligen skulle jag ta en buss som går 00:30 (01:30 svensk tid) från Dublin som går direkt till Shannon där jag bor.
<Markslap> Men jag orkar inte vänta och lägger hellre dubbla pengarna på taxi för att komma hem tidigare.
<Markslap> Philip5: Absolut.
<Markslap> Men det är svindyrt. :P
<Markslap> Hade lite halvt råd med flyget ner nu till Dublin.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> flyga med ryan eller nått brukar ju inte vara så dyrt men lite bök att ta sig ut till de mindre flygplatserna
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Här i Irland finns det dock bara en flygplats i Dublin, en i Shannon (Som även är officiell för Limerick), så det gör inget. :P
<Markslap> Dom flyger tdit.
<Markslap> Men jag gflöd med SAS idag
<Markslap> flög*
<Markslap> Det var helt underbart.
<Markslap> Kommer inte att köra med Ryanair igen.
<maxjezy> Markslap, finns ju flygplats i Cork med
<Philip5> flög från standsted till glasgow för något år sedan och det tog väl en 45-50 min bara
<Nafallo> det har jag sagt manga ganger... :-)
<Markslap> maxjezy: Mjo
<Markslap> Philip5: Mm, det gick snabbt från London till Dublin också.
<Philip5> tar ju längre tid att ta sig ut till stansted än att flyga
<Markslap> Jo :)
<Markslap> Sånt är fint
<Markslap> Jag hann äta chips och dricka en öl, sen var det dags att landa.
<Nafallo> lite kul att SAS har slutat flyga till LCY :-P
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Den lilla saken?
<Markslap> Heathrow är läskigt stort upptäckte jag idag också.
<Markslap> Fixade ett locker på flygplatsen, så knatade omkring i London i några timmar.
<Markslap> Lite planlöst.
<Markslap> Big Mac är ganska billigt faktiskt.
<Nafallo> usch
<Markslap> Jag var mest hungrig bara.
<Nafallo> £79 for LCY-ARN
<Nafallo> ah, £59 hittade jag nu
<Markslap> Inte så farligt
<Markslap> Jag hittade en massa flyg i Mars DUB-CPH för 400-500 SEK.
<Markslap> Med SAS.
<Nafallo> det har var i januari, med BA.
<Markslap> aha
<maxjezy> har priserna gått upp?
<Nafallo> fast LCY ar ratt dyrt normalt sett iofs.
<Markslap> Mjo, BA kan vara lite dyra har jag fått en känsla av.
<Markslap> Okej
<Nafallo> det ar ju en "business airport" mest ;-)
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Lite som Bromma
<Nafallo> bromma har jag mellanlandat mycket pa ;-)
<Markslap> :)
<Nafallo> ...pa tiden jag gjorde lumpen i skane och hade flickvan i ume :-)
<Markslap> Tror jag bara har flygit (flygt?) till och från därifrån en gång.
<Markslap> När jag flög till Gotland.
<Markslap> Nafallo: Åhåja. :>
<Nafallo> det var helt meningslost.
<Nafallo> tva 1h resor, med mellanlandning :-P
<Markslap> :D
<Nafallo> LCY ar underbar dock. bodde nastan pa flygplatsen forrut, sa nar man skulle pa konferens kunde jag ga upp en halvtimme innan flyget lyfte och fortfarande vara i tid :-)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Jag gillar bmi:s åldersverifikation när jag beställde en öl på flyget: "Are you over eightteen?" "Yes"
<Markslap> Sen var dom nöjda.
<Nafallo> haha
 * Nafallo » dusch
<Markslap> Halka inte :)
<spacebug-> tapap inte tvålen :P
<jontoenn> någon här som känner till OphCrack? (program för att cracka passord) Har glömt ett admin-passord och behöver komma förbi det. Hittade det på sourceforge.net
<Markslap> Sålänge han är ensam gör det la inget. :)
<Markslap> jontoenn: Är du norsk?
<jontoenn> hehe, jepp :) hur såg du det?
<Markslap> Passord :)
<jontoenn> hehe:) just det. Förlåt, lösenord
<Markslap> Konsultade lite åt SATS Fitness Center förut, och pratade med norskar då.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nejnej, inte förlåt, det är lugnt, tycker passord är sött. :D
<spacebug-> va innebär att va medlem här egentligen? Eller ja, är det nån mening om man inte direkt har nått att tillföra programmässigt?
<UkuleleSolen> jontoenn: Jag är också norsk. Eller ja, halvnorsk. Eller nåt
<Markslap> LÃ¥tsasnorsk. :)
<Markslap> Bugernavn
<UkuleleSolen> Svensk, boende i Norge då
<Markslap> :D
 * spacebug- läste bonde i norge hehe
<Markslap> Haha
<UkuleleSolen> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-04
<jontoenn> jag är norsk, bor i Sverige
<spacebug-> så ni har bytt?
<maxjezy> jag är finsk bosatt i sverige, och föredetta norsk-bosatt
<jontoenn> men undrar fortfarande på detta med OphCrack - någon som känner till det?  evt en kanal där jag kan fråga?
<UkuleleSolen> Tror det sker en stadig rotasjon av nordbor
<Markslap> maxjezy: Är du finne?
<Markslap> Det visste jag ikkje
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag har mina hemligheter
<Markslap> Japp
<maxjezy> fast jag är född i sthlm
<Markslap> Jag ska söka jobb i Skåne tänkte jag.
<Markslap> I vår.
<maxjezy> Markslap, ska du lämna irland?!"?!??!?
<Markslap> Inte just nu
<Markslap> Har ju precis kommit hit idgen
<Markslap> Men i maj någongång tänkte jag.
<maxjezy> Markslap, kom till norrland istället
<maxjezy> skåne är bara fullt av svininfluensa och skåningar
<Markslap> Svininfluensan är jag inte rädd för.
<maxjezy> skåningar då?
<Markslap> Och varför tror du att jag vill flytta dit för? :P
<maxjezy> kebab?
<Markslap> Jag gillar skåningar och älskar Skåne.
<Markslap> Finns ju där nere också.
<maxjezy> :)
<Markslap> Jag funderar på Helsingborg eller Helsingör.
<jontoenn> förlåt, det här är inte alls direkt ubuntu-relaterad, men vet någon om en irc-kanal jag kan försöka?
<maxjezy> jontoenn, kanske bäst o fråga på deras forum?
 * Nafallo ← dusch
<Markslap> Igen?
<Nafallo> nej nej. pilen pekar hitat nu :-P
<Nafallo> s/hit/&t/
<maxjezy> sova nu, upp tidigt imorgon
<maxjezy> Markslap, lycka till på resan!
<Markslap> Sov så gott. :)
<Markslap> Tackar
<Markslap> Borde vara hemma inte allt för sent
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> just ja. alarm!
<Nafallo> mobilerna satta sa langt.
<Nafallo> mmm. nyrakad :-)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag gillar att allt är tvåspråkigt (nästan).
<spacebug-> hum.. vill jag vakna till väckarklocka så avkommenterar en rad i crontab ;)
<Markslap> Ulster Bank - Banc Uladh
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har pejl på Android och rooting?
<Markslap> UkuleleSolen: Joina #swedroid @ freenode
<Markslap> Där kan dom sådant
<UkuleleSolen> Det kan vara en idé ja
<Markslap> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Har helt glömt bort. Hur gör jag detta i Pidgin?
<Nafallo> gnight
<spacebug-> natti Nafallo
<UkuleleSolen> natti
<Brulle> vad ska man ta sig till om ikonerna och sakerna ligger huller om buller :s
<ePax> Brulle, I själva menyn eller?
<Brulle> panelen.. allt ligger inte på sin plats
<ePax> Brukar funka med att starta om... det har jag stött på med ibland...
<Brulle> jo, men jag tror jag gjorde det :/
<ePax> Annars om du har addat massa ikoner till panelen så kan du låsa dom till panelen
<ePax> Flytta på dom där du vill ha dom och lås dom till panelen
<ePax> Högerklicka på respektive ikon och lås till panel
<ePax> brb
<Brulle> jo, men som paperskorgen.. den ligger brevid program jag kör nu.. och osv. inget på sin plats
<peppis> 4
<Barre> wb bamsefar
<Nafallo> morning
<Barre> tjena Nafallo, och god fortsättning...
<Nafallo> ☺
<antii> ☺
<coobra> kul
<HakanS> Nafallo: God morgon. Hur är det där borta i väster?
<Nafallo> tidigt :-P
<janne_> halloj
<bamsefar_> Barre: Tax! :)
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> jaja, bbl!
<larsemil> god morgon #ubuntu-se !
<larsemil> gott nytt år på er! god fortsättning!
<Barre> larsemil: go'fortsättning på dig me
<larsemil> nu så. idag har jag tid för lite irc!
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> amelia!!! yo
<amelia> hej Barre!
<amelia> Barre: hur mås det+
<amelia> ?
<amelia> bamsefar_!! du är trasig!
<amelia> bamsefar: yay, lagad!
<Barre> amelia: jovars... det är väl bra... själv då?
<bamsefar> :)
<andol> larsemil: Jomentitta, du finns igen :)
<amelia> Barre: det funkar...lite trött och snuvig sådär som hör årstiden till..
<amelia> och så glömde jag kaffekopp i köket..
 * andol sov tolv timmar inatt, och är allt annat än trött :)
<amelia> andol: gött
<andol> Japp!
<gorgo> skit
<larsemil> andol: jag har haft semester i vårt kära grannland i väst.
<kodein> det är inget kärt med danmark
<larsemil> stängde av datatrafik på min android, då räckte batteriet i en vecka...
<andol> kodein: Så uppenbarligen syftar han på Norge? :)
<kodein> norge tillhör ju sverige?
<larsemil> kodein: det gör det INTE. fan man blir pank bara man funderar på att åka dit...
<kodein> då var det väl dumt av dig att besöka brödrafolket
<larsemil> har man en norsk sambo och hon då och då vill fira jul där så är man nog så illa tvungen.
<larsemil> men det kan vara värt det. på sommaren hoppar fisken upp i kanoten bara man tar fram ett fiskespö och på vintern finns det skidspår och pulkabackar som får nackhåren att resa sig..
<spixx> Ello
<andol> larsemil: Nu tycker jag nästan att du låter lite illojal mot din dator :P
<spixx> damn inget AAO :(
<kodein> surt att det ska vara så pass molnigt. man ser inte solförmörkelsen
<larsemil> andol: jag har fortfarande inte hittat den.. om det var det du syftade på
<gorgo> undra om man kan få bra internet i skogen
<spixx> gorgo: du svarar nog enklast pa den fragan med nej
<gorgo> synd
<gorgo> funderar på o flytta till skogen, eller till en liten by mitt i ingenstans
<gorgo> behöver ju ha en affär som man kan handla i
<andol> larsemil: Nej, syftade mer på hur varmt du talade om utomhusliv, du rimligen ägnar dig åt helt utan datorn din.
<spixx> gorgo: omg vad min vhost laggar... damn tyska noobs, vilket som du borde kunna hitta ratt bra ADSL om du inte bor ca 10 mil ifran ett storre samhalle / by
<gorgo> hehe
<spixx> hmmz hur tvingar jag Irssi att visa mig svenska tecken :(
<gorgo> vill bara komma ifrån folk
<larsemil> andol: ah. men du fick med dig att min sambo gömde laptopen innan vi reste om vi skulle ha inbrott och nu har glömt var hon la den och vi inte kan hitta den?
<kodein> den kan ju ha hittats av inbrottstjuvarna.
<larsemil> så tror jag det är
<andol> larsemil: trist
<spixx> åäö
<spixx> MOHAHAH
<spixx> btw funkade det på eran sida?
<larsemil> %£~
<kodein> [];
<spixx> :(
<spixx> till vilken hjälp ni är då...
<kodein> y
<spixx> kodein: funkar mina tecken eller inte :/
<spixx> hej SpiXx_W åäö
<SpiXx_W> så det funkar alltså...
<spixx> verkar så.
<spixx> cya
<larsemil> Oh. tillgängligt belopp 127 235. Ta ut lön eller köpa hårdvara....
<spixx> larsemil: En fet TV?
<larsemil> Tv har jag inte haft på fem år nu så ajg har ingen anledning att köpa en nu heller. :D
<spixx> ;)
<andol> Va fint att Glesys skickar ut mail där de ange UTF-8 i Content-Type:en, men där innehållet i själva verkat är kodat enligt Latin1.
<andol> einand: Jo, jag kör samma irc-klient idag som jag gjorde igår.
<spixx> xyvLXnhXkukpPV2POKSl
<kodein> hur är dina inlägg kodade, spixx?
<kodein> rappakalja!
<spixx> ;)
<larsemil> seg dag idag...
<spixx> skriver på ett språk som kallas "skapa ett random sträng från /bin/random" :P
<spixx> hmmz ska man ringa Qbranch kanske :/
<amelia> hej HakanS
<HakanS> Hej amelia.
<amelia> HakanS: läget?
<HakanS> Lite förkylt. En hel del att göra på jobbet. Snöskottning hemma.
<HakanS> Annars är allt bra :)
<HakanS> Själv då?
<amelia> typ samma, fast utan snöskottning
<larsemil> laptop funnen! i köksskåpet!
 * delhage går genast och kollar i sina köksskåp
<amelia> haha
 * amelia också, lika bra att kolla. :)
<kodein> köket är nog ett av få ställen som är datorfria hos mig
<kodein> vad jag vet. jag får väl kolla köksskåpen ikväll.
<amelia> vi har accesspunkten i köket.
<kodein> jag har funderat på accesspunkt. men jag vill ju ha 5 gigahertzrar isf pga hur trångt det är 2.4GHz
<kodein> om jag skulle köra 5GHz skulle det bara vara jag och min kollega ett hus bort som har det.
<Barre> seriekoppla två stycken så blir det 4.8Ghz o.O
<amelia> jag vet inte ens vad vi har... det funkar iaf
<amelia> är rätt tätt mellan wlan:en i vårt hus, men aldrig några problem.
<kodein> känns som det går 2 wlan per kanal hos mig
<amelia> jag får upp minst 20-30 i listan när jag söker efter vårt wlan.
 * Barre e hungrig
 * Laban också
<amelia> jo, börjar väl bli dags för lunch snart.
<amelia> får nog vänta en liten stund till iaf..
<amelia> annars dör jag vid 17..
<Laban> Börjat titta lite på jQuery... knepigt....
<kodein> TTL: 5h 40m
<Laban> Känns som det blir väldigt mycket kod för lätta saker och väldigt lite kod för svåra saker.
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Hur har det gått med mötes-boten?
<vs-hs> nomnom cola
<zChris> HakanS, mötesbot?
<Christoffer> Förr-förra mötet hade vi en bot med som "förde protokoll"
<Christoffer> mer eller mindre ...jag antar att det är den boten
<HakanS> zChris: Mötesbot till IRC-mötet imorgon.
<dagon_> nomnom energidryck
<Laban> Christoffer: Ungefär som att slå på loggning i klienten?
<Christoffer> fast med lite fler funktioner
<Laban> Ok...
<Christoffer> inte bara logga ALLT som skrivs
<Christoffer> utan funtkioner så som att skriva sammanfattningar av punkter
<zChris> Christoffer, fint namn! :)
<bamsefar> Ni kan ju ha ett sånt där protokoll annars.
<Christoffer> :D
<Laban> Låter väl som en ok lösning... om 'n något krånglig och onödig :p
<larsemil> oh fick nya market när jag flashade...
<andol> Laban: Ähh, kan något lösas med teknikmagi så är väl det självamål nog? :)
<Christoffer> Laban Jo, till en början är det krångligt men när man väl är några stycken som förstår det så är det väldigt smidigt.
<Christoffer> Nu är det lunch...ses
<Laban> Slänger gärna ett öga på hur det går till / hur det blir. Övertyga mig! :)
<Laban> Lunch
<larsemil> bamsefar: protokoll? är du född på 1900talet eller?
<dinasty> larsemil: är inte dom flesta födda någon gång på 1900-talet?
<barzam> dinasty: säg inte det, det är ändå ubuntu-se vi pratar om
<dinasty> :>
 * Barre e mätt
<andol> Barre: Får jag gissa att någongång mellan att det du var hungrig och att du nu är mätt så åt du? :)
<kodein> jag tror han hittade ett måttband
<Barre> andol: du e så smart :P
<andol> Barre: Japp!
<Barre> kodein: *badasidh*... rena Arne Hegerforst
<Barre> -t
<Barre> en tupplur på detta vore inte dumt...
<Barre> två dagar tog det att skriva min tidrapport för december samt sammanställa 2010... jag önskar mig en sekreterare..
<kodein> tidrapporterar man kontinuerligt så brukar det gå ganska bra att slippa göra det över två dar
<andol> kodein: Nu låter du ju som HR :P
<kodein> säger bara att det inte blir lika ångestladdat
<amelia> Barre: haha, du kan få byta med mig..
<amelia> Barre: min tar ungefär 30-40 minuter varje dag.
<Barre> kodein: det är en utopi... dessutom så är det svårt (för att inte säga omöjligt) för mig att jobba konternuerligt med årsrapporten, eftersom den bygger på faktiskt resultat som är hemligt för även mig tills kvartalsrapporten är släppt till allmänheten...
<Barre> amelia: jag är inte avundsjuk
<kodein> du borde väl ändå veta ungefär hur länge per dag du jobbat med någonting?
<Barre> m.a.o. så är den inte riktigt klar :)
<Barre> jo.... det gör jag också :)
<kodein> eller drogar de liksom ner dig varje morgon, och 9 timmar senare vaknar du ur ett rus med ont i baken?
<Barre> hehehe... neee.. usch
<Barre> men jag mäts på så många parametrar, inte enbart på nedlagd tid... komplicerat vettu :)
<kodein> vet jag inte nåt om. jag får ju egentligen lön oavsett, så länge det stämmer i slutet av året sen. gärna kvartalsvis också iofs, så att chefen kan fakturera
<Barre> men hur som helst så anser jag att tidrapporteringar inte har utveklats framåt de senaste 15 åren.. samma gissel alltid...
<cHarNe2> tänkte fixa ett script som kollar när jag öppnar och stänger locket på bärbara, Done! :P
<zChris> cHarNe2: why?
<Barre> avancerad tidrapportering...
<cHarNe2> skulle funka för mig, när jag kommer till jobbet öppnar jag locket, när jag går så stänger jag locket.
<cahoot> pm-utils för loggar
<spixx> Barre: bättre att köra på rfid ;) reggar bara när du kommer in och när du går?
<Barre> spixx: nu var det ju i.o.f.s. cHarNe2 som hade en så enkel tidrapportering, min är lite mer komplicerad och innefattar försäljningssiffror, resultat, omsättning på vissa produktområden, besöksutfall samt vissa marknadsaktiviteter.. men tanken lockar :)
<spixx> Barre: ahh inte lika kul då :D
<Barre> nope
<spixx> Vi kör iofs med Copernicus :p
<spixx> vilket är asslove bara det.
<andol> Barre: månens fas då?
<Barre> andol: månens fas berörs bara på helgfria söndagar, vilket innebär att viktningen av täckningsbidraget räknast upp med 1:1.13
<amelia> spixx: holy crap!
<amelia> spixx: det är ju trasigt
<spixx> amelia: ja... helt klart
<amelia> ...och jag som gnäller över agresso, det kunde varit värre. :P
<spixx> ;) precis, alltså det buggar värre än dansbandveckan
<kodein> aggressivo
<Squarism> Asså dehär med multi monitor Eller växling mellan laptop/inkopplad skärm fungerar lite sisodär... jag är fd windows kille så är det ngt man borde veta?
<amelia> kodein: lite så..
<amelia> kodein: man blir lätt aggro. :P
<Squarism> aggro?
<Squarism> =D
<spixx> på Aggresso :P
<Squarism> "Agresso är ett ekonomisystem som från början kommer ifrån Norge, idag ägt av ett holländskt bolag Unit4Agresso."
<Recordable> Vad är det man ska ladda ned numera för att få kub och liknande på skrivbordet?
<amelia> Squarism: det är norrmännens sätt att försöka förstöra ekonomin i resten av europa.
<kodein> jag tror vi kör agresso
<kodein> eller, nja
<kodein> vi kör ett fint gammalt cobolhärke från fjortonhundratalet, iofs
<cHarNe2> Recordable: compiz tror jag att det heter
<spacebug-> kan det varit när jag enablade "ACPI 2.0" i BIOS jag fick problem med klockan?! Gjorde en reboot i går och deaktiverade dne funktionen igen och nu går det rätt. Känns mer som att det va rebooten eller? Skummt. Bra att det funkar igen iaf
<IPconfig> hur byter man tema i rxvt
<Squarism> så vad va inputen på multimonitor då eg?
<Squarism> det bara funkar dåligt - inga lösningar i sikte?
<IPconfig> hm
<kodein> editera .Xdefaults
<kodein> det finns bra skrivet om du gogglar lite
<cahoot> är inte detta 4:e 5:e varvet i samma ärende under den senaste månaden? (rxvt)
<kodein> säkert
<IPconfig> hello
<larsemil> bamsefar: ping
<IPconfig> om man ska config rxvt
<bamsefar> larsemil: What?
<antii> ^_^
<IPconfig> jag vill bytta teama på den
<IPconfig> larsmil är du här
<larsemil> bamsefar: kan man låsa en gigabitport till en viss hastighet?
<kodein> jag har ju förbaske mig gett dig svaret
<larsemil> IPconfig: larsemil, och ja jag är här. har inte jag redan berättat för dig en gång hur man gör det?
<larsemil> kodein: har du?
<kodein> inte dig
<kodein> den andra
<larsemil> bamsefar?
<larsemil> :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det beror på vad det är för media.
<IPconfig> ja men de va xdefult
<larsemil> bamsefar: koppar
<larsemil> IPconfig: .Xdefaults
<bamsefar> speed 100
<larsemil> bamsefar: tp
<larsemil> bamsefar: så enkelt. schysst. när kommer fakturan?
<larsemil> kodein: hade du en bra jul då?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ska fixa
<kodein> jovarsr
<larsemil> bamsefar: gutt
<larsemil> kodein: hårda klappar?
<kodein> vi kör inte med julklappar längre
<kodein> vilket är skönt, jag hatar att köpa julklappar åt andra
<kodein> tar så mycket energi
<larsemil> jag och min flickvän gjorde något liknande i år. vi frågade varandra, och så köpte vi exakt det.
<larsemil> sugen på en surfplatta
<Barre> har ru köpt en platta larsemil? isådant fall vilken, är denna eventuella platta bra?
<kodein> sugen på att gå hem.
<kodein> jag tror jag gör det.
<kodein> \o/
<Barre> kodein: ha re :)
<kodein> tänkte ändå jobba in lite bufferttimmar imorrn. typ heldag, så det jämnar ut sig
<larsemil> Barre: nej. sugen på en säger jag ju. :)
<Barre> tog det uttalande som en fråga till kodein, jag missuppfattade m.a.o :)
<larsemil> Barre: finns ju typ bara galaxy tab, ipad och massa kinesiska inte så kända att välja på...
<kodein> galaxy tab vore rolig. den kan man väl ringa med?
<kodein> blir som i little britain.
<kodein> trigger happy tv var det visst i. mea culpa.
<larsemil> kodein: mjo. med zte light också väl?
<bamsefar> kodein: Kollegan har en sån, skitkul när han pratar i den.
<bamsefar> Ser verkligen ut som en smartphone för pensionärer.
<kodein> "HELLO! I'M AT THE GOLF COURSE! YEAH!?"
<Barre> jag lekte med en galaxy tab innan den släptes (under en begränsad tid) och blev mer eller mindre förälskad, sen när den släpptes så försvann den förälskelsen... snatan va dyr den är....
<larsemil> Barre: jag lekte också innan den kom, men jag blev inte förälskad...
<Barre> men du kan väl hålla med om att den är onödigt dyr?
<jabbadoo> nu var jag nära att skriva i irc det jag skulle skriva i google-rutan :P som alltid
<jabbadoo> fast jag brukar skriva det i twitter oftast istället för google
<jabbadoo> nästan sämre
<larsemil> jobbigt när man twittrar ut midget p0rn
 * larsemil nyårsstädar kontoret
<jabbadoo> larsemil: kanske inte så illa... men har typ twittrat massa irriterande "asdf" grejer när jag blir arg på att tangentbordet inte reagerar :-P
<Barre> själv har jag slängt ut ett antal "blist" på twitter ..
<larsemil> Barre: haha ja det har jag t.om sett!
<larsemil> mitt största problem är när telefonen föreslår ord..
<larsemil> haha jag skar mig prexis på ett bananskal.
<Barre> larsemil: kanske en motorola-platta? :) snygg reklam ialla fall... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quI2I8wLPdc
<larsemil> Barre: förutom att man inte fick se den så.. :D
<Barre> men Galaxy tab kanske inte är supportad för Honeycomb ju.... de väljer ju att splitta Android i två spår, en för telefoner (gingerbread uppdateringen) och en för paddor (honeycomb)... så kanske en motorola, med betoning på kanske....
<larsemil> Barre: de tänker iaf långt i förväg. 2.3 är inte ens ute än och de kör fullt på 3.0. me like!
<larsemil> märks det finns stålars
<Barre> 2.3= gingerbread, 3.0=honeycomb (om jag uppfattat det rätt)
<larsemil> ja prexis
<larsemil> men gingerbread är ju inte klart helt än väl
<Barre> larsemil: http://www.boundscheck.com/tech-updates/motorolaandroid-tablet/2558/ en bild på motorolapaddan
<Barre> från augusti, så har ingen aaaaning om den stämmer
<Barre> eller september t.om
<maxjezy> å vad söta, de på ubuntu.se har skrivit ett grattis-mail till mig :)
<larsemil> maxjezy: fått bäse?
<Barre> larsemil: här är en nyare post (och snyggare padda) :) hoppas det är den... http://www.businessinsider.com/motorolas-android-tablet-name-xoom-2010-12
<larsemil> Barre: hur som tror jag att vi under första halvåret nu kommer få se en uppsjö med paddor
<Barre> förmodligen... hoppas bara att de går ner lite i pris, för helt ärligt så är de en relativt redundant device i hemmet....
<Barre> hemgång
<Barre> cya
<niuck> Hmhm, hur startar man om alsa eller väljer ljudkort? Ser ingen /etc/init.d/alsa eller alsaconf
<niuck> Just nu får jag "cannot open mixer" och "cannot find card '0'" osv.
<phnom> ja
<phnom> wops
<ewook> einand: hade jag en rolig version?
<maxjezy> larsemil, bäse?
<maxjezy> bju på en bäse!
<zChris> Någon som har använt JQuery star rating modulen ?
<maxjezy> gurgla är visst ett annat ord för googla!
<maxjezy> NYK!
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det du som håller låda i kanalen ikväll??! ;9
 * Nafallo kan halla kanalen i lada...
<Philip5> sandboxa kanalen
 * maxjezy softar fet som vanligt
<cahoot> det är väl redan en sandlåda?
<Nafallo> cahoot: du blandar ihop IRC och forum igen vannen.
<maxjezy> cahoot, moode-killah!
<Philip5> !kaka | maxjezy
<ubot2> maxjezy: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> fast du får mest kakan för att du lyckades få igång luxblend för 2.5 ;P
<Philip5> maxjezy = l33t
<maxjezy> :)
<Recordable> Använder folk gdesklets eller är det nåt annat som gäller?
<spacebug-> jag använder en screenlet
<Philip5> använder widgets
<barzam> jag har inga widgets alls
<Philip5> widgets är för kde :)
<fjorgynn> hi
<fjorgynn> what about iPod touch in ubuntu?
<dagon_> what about it?
<fjorgynn> går det?
<dagon_> det går nog
<fjorgynn> Hört nånstans att endast andra går
<dagon_> det finns inbyggt stöd för dom i rhythmbox tror jag
<dagon_> jo, finns plugin i rhythmbox för iPod
<fjorgynn> touch=
<dagon_> står det inget om
<dagon_> bara "iPod-enheter"
<dagon_> prova och se vad som händer
<fjorgynn> ok
<fjorgynn> fast då måste man ha linux
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> är ju en fördel
<barzam> var mötet idag eller imorgon?
<fjorgynn> | Möte 5e januari kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<fjorgynn> topic is the shit
<barzam> tack!
<Nafallo> iz not shit!
<Nafallo> iz guud!
<HeMan> haloj!
 * HeMan hoppas snart få igång X i en LXC!
<fjorgynn> xD
<HeMan> whoho!
<HeMan> X igång!
<HeMan> hmm, tangentbordet skickar inga signaler till X
<HeMan> och min vanliga text-konsoll blev också knasig...
<andol> HeMan: Det är för att du ska använda musen i X!
<backspace> =)
<cptblood> i growisofs, vad betyder RBU å UBU?
<HeMan> andol: så klart!
<HeMan> andol: och ett on-screen-keyboard!
<spacebug-> om jag gjort ett eget firewallscript var lägger jag det i ubuntu? I slackware la jag nog bara det i rc.local typ men i ubuntu kanske man ska lägga det så det körs vid ett speciellt tillfälle eller när tex interfacet är igång?
<HeMan> spacebug-: jag tror att man ska köra med ufw i ubuntu
<HeMan> spacebug-: dvs man sätter upp reglerna i ufw och så laddas dom automatiskt vid boot
<johanbr> spacebug-, /etc/network/if-up.d är nog lämpligt
<spacebug-> mjo läste nått om det men jag vet inte vad det gör ..
<johanbr> eller kanske pre-up.d
<spacebug-> ok tack
<andol> spacebug-: Kör du klassisk /etc/network/interfaces eller är det desktop med network manager etc?
<spacebug-> andol: network manager
<x_link> Ingen med iPhone här som har kört internetdelning till en laptop?
<berne> behöver hjälp...har w7 och ubuntu men windows vill inte starta...
<dagon_> i vilken ordning installerade du de två?
<berne> w7 först
<berne> men jag måste komma åt min filer på w7
<berne> hur göra jag de via ubunto
<cptblood> mounta win7 disken nånstans?
<cptblood> x_link: jo, men med mywi vilket du behöver cydia för å kunna köpa
<berne> ja skiter i om inte w7 funkar...bara så jag kan kopiera mina bilder osv som ligger på samma hdd som ubuntu
<x_link> cptblood: Okej
<cptblood> har visserligen testat med usb med, men mywi är mkt smidigare eftersom de går trådlöst från iphone till datot
<cptblood> dator*
<x_link> cptblood: Jag har kopplat med USB-kabeln
<backspace> Var det inte någon snubbe som hade gömt tetheringmjukvara i en "ficklampsapp"?
<spacebug-> johanbr: går det ha i det i if-pre-up.d då jag i iptables ju använder interfacet som input.. och vad händer om det inte är uppe än?
<andol> spacebug-: Det är fullt normalt att aktivera brandvägsregeler innan motsvarande interface är uppe.
<spacebug-> andol: ah ok
<Philip5> cptblood, har du hunnit testa videoacceleringen av flash för svtplay och sånt?
<cptblood> ja, men fick de nog inte å funka, hann inte greja så mkt, så kan ha tabbat mej med inst, var de bara å flytta .so filen till plugin katalogen för firefox?
<Philip5> cptblood, ja och se till att du avinstallerat den gamla så den inte kör gamla eller krockar med båda
<cptblood> tog bara bort den gamla, ej fullständig avinstallation?
<Philip5> ska det vara
<Philip5> du kan ju kolla i firefox vilken version den hittar
<cptblood> sant
<andol> spacebug-: Se även https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo för olika metoder att dra igång regler. Finns bland annat lite specifick funktionalitetet för Network Manager.
<spacebug-> tack andol , ska kolla på den länken
 * andol är dock lite skeptisk till att även spara iptables-regler per automatik.
<fjorgynn> hur fungerar nya KDE
<fjorgynn> kan jag inte ha ikoner på skrivbordet?
<maxjezy> ikoner på skrivbordet är så windows och 1900 tal.
<andol> Philip5: ^^
<fjorgynn> lägg ned
<andol> Philip5: ...även om du säkert redan har auto-highligt på ordet KDE :P
<Philip5> fjorgynn, jodå det går
<Philip5> antingen får man köra med en widget som du har ikoner i eller så får man ändra till folderview om hur ens desktop ska visas
<fjorgynn> nä, drar in ubuntu-desktop ist
<dagon_> kde ftw!
<fjorgynn> nä Xfce ftw
<maxjezy> jaja, någon som gjort nått fett i blender senaste tiden då?!
<Philip5> maxjezy. du! :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag håller på med en fet grej
<maxjezy> 2d grej
<maxjezy> eller, ja, kanske 3d
<maxjezy> bara 30 frames kvar
<maxjezy> av 100
<larsemil> maxjezy: bebis
<maxjezy> larsemil, babieas?
<larsemil> maxjezy: är inte din fruga gravid?
<maxjezy> larsemil, jopp
<maxjezy> imorgon ska vi åka till sjukhuset
<maxjezy> idag var vi på ultraljud
<larsemil> maxjezy: ja då undrade jag om den hade kommit eftersom du sa att folk sa grattis och sånt
<larsemil> maxjezy: några problem? eller varför till sjukan?
<maxjezy> bäbisen vill inte vända sig, så imorgon ska de vända den
<maxjezy> försöka
<larsemil> AHA
<larsemil> nu ska jag sova.  lycka till
<maxjezy> annars, käjsarsneet!
<maxjezy> thnx, sov gött!
<Golfkompis> någon som kan hjälpa mig packa upp arkivfiler?
<Recordable> Golfkompis, rarfiler?
<Nafallo> ar inte arkiv .ar :-P
<Golfkompis> nä, inte så haj på detta, de heter r01, r02 etc
<Nafallo> rar it is ;-)
<Nafallo> !info unrar
<ubot2> Nafallo: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Golfkompis> jag har arkivhanteraren
<Golfkompis> när jag klickar öppna så syns alla filer och när jag markerar en och försköker öppna så går det ej
<cptblood> gå till terminal > sudo apt-get install unrar
<cptblood> testa sen igen Golfkompis
 * Nafallo suckar
<Nafallo> ni och era terminaler.
<cptblood> inget fel på terminal
<Nafallo> program → software center → sok efter rar
<Golfkompis> har arkivhanteraren och det har funkat tidigare
<andol> (alternativt "Programcentral för Ubuntu" på svenska)
<Golfkompis> nu får jag som svar "stöder ej arkivtypen"
<Golfkompis> fixat! dubbelklickade helt enkelt på en .rar-fil
<dagon_> Nafallo: terminalen är till för att användas :)
<coobra> terminalen <3
<barzam> håller med, terminalen aeger ;)
<Nafallo> dagon_: av vana anvandare, sure.
<Nafallo> eller av folk som aktivt soker spanning i livet :-P
<Nafallo> men vanliga anvandare brukar trivas bast grafiskt.
<spacebug-> klart det äger ..grafiskt är bara jobbigt
<Nafallo> jag utgar fran vanliga anvandare ;-)
<spacebug-> säkert lättare när/om man kommer in i det tänket
<Nafallo> grafiskt ar inte sa jobbigt langre faktiskt :-)
<Nafallo> jag kor typ en kombination nu for tiden :-P
<maxjezy> jobbigt grafiskt
<maxjezy> att ladda synaptics och sånt
<maxjezy> tar en evighet att göra saker grafiskt
<Nafallo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -dy dist-upgrade nar jag sitter pa snabb lina for att se om det finns nagra, och sen aptitude (ncurses) eller update-manager om det gor det.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: inte nu for tiden.
<maxjezy> jaja, nu har jag gjort ännu en liten animation i ett opensource program i ubuntu
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<Nafallo> dessutom ar software center ♥ nar det galler att hitta nya program nar man trottnat pa vad man har :-)
<maxjezy> checka!
<maxjezy> Nafallo, har du nå tips på nå nya program då?
<Nafallo> inte for dig ;-)
<Nafallo> du verkar gilla grafik och saker :-P
<Nafallo> gnome-do, homebank, armagetron ar saker jag gillar iaf.
<Nafallo> revelation ocksa.
<maxjezy> gnome-do är något jag gillar med
<Nafallo> och sen har vi forstas saker jag plockat fran diverse ppas :-)
<maxjezy> kanske ska installera det
<Recordable> maxjezy, tror ljudet försvann dom sista sekunderna :p
<maxjezy> Recordable, ja, det är nått fel på tuben.
<Nafallo> weather-indicator (i min ppa) och ubuntuone-indicator i rye's
<maxjezy> ska fixa det sen :)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, kör du gnome?
<maxjezy> ja, dum jag är.
<Nafallo> oh! jag har ersatt rhythmbox med banshee + diverse plugins ocksa.
<Nafallo> jag kor ubuntu, ja.
<Nafallo> hah, 7 PPAs :-P
<Nafallo> bara tva som ar "work only" ;-)
<cptblood> kan nån hjälpa mig å skriva ett script som kör ett visst kommando men som efterfrågar ett filnamn i det kommandot?
<cptblood> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/sr0=/home/user/filnamn.iso
<cptblood> där jag vill att den ska fråga om filnamn.iso å skriva in det där, dvs skapa en variabel
<epl> cptblood: read FILE && echo $FILE
<maxjezy> wohooow, ryssarna ska gå över till linux innan år 2015
<maxjezy> säger vladimir puthin
<dagon_> vad händer?
<spacebug-> int ä dä mycke int
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> någon som har ett SD minne av storlek större och det bara ligger och skräpar?
<maxjezy> ca 1-4 gb
<spacebug-> jaså nu är dom inte bara i riksdagen nu har dom egna minnen oxå?! :)
<amelia> hahahha
 * amelia är trött och har dålig humor... men det var roligt..
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> då är vi två med dålig humor iaf
<maxjezy> spacebug-, det lät som ett skämt från flashback :)
<spacebug-> hehe jså
<spacebug-> det är ungefär lika kasst som mitt andra politiska skämt: "under valspurten så friade Lrs Ohly (VP) till sin fru. Undra om de ska ha ett 'borgerligt' bröllop" :)
<dagon_> amelia: är du med på mötet?
<amelia> dagon_: va?
<amelia> dagon_: vilket?
<UkuleleSolen> vad handlar de där mötena om?
<dagon_> amelia: imorgon
<dagon_> eller ja, senare idag
<Nafallo> imorgon :-P
<dagon_> är förstås senare idag för oss i SWE ;)
<maxjezy> SWERGE!
<maxjezy> FTW
<maxjezy> eller nått sånt
<amelia> dagon_: ah, jo. det är tanken att jag kommer
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Jag har gjort en del framsteg med musiken de sista 2 veckorna :)
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, får man lyssna?
<UkuleleSolen> www.reverbnation.com/marcusroos
<speedxcore> hej jag behöver tips på vettigare tab completion. Kan jag t.ex. få senaste sshfs anslutningarna, om jag skriver sshfs + nånting?
<UkuleleSolen> Det verkar som att jag är nära att få skivkontrakt :D
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, fan vad skoj :)
<maxjezy> i norge eller?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja.
<UkuleleSolen> Det var en kille som kontaktade mig för ett par veckor sedan
<UkuleleSolen> Först verkade det som att han bara var intresserad av att spela gitarr i bandet. Men så fortsatte vi och maila och det visade sig vara en snubbe som sitter som spindeln i ett nät
<UkuleleSolen> konnections med både bokningsfirmor, studios, röstcoacher och allt vad det är
<maxjezy> häääärligt så det står härliga till!
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-05
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, är det du som sjunger?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag sjunger och spelar ukulele
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> grymt
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har haft fjärilar i magen i en vecka nu. Sna träffa snubben på fredag
<UkuleleSolen> ska
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> de går nog finfint ska du se
<UkuleleSolen> Snubben är lite hemlighetsfull och liksom håller mig på sträckbänken.
<UkuleleSolen> Det finns massor av saker han inte svarat på än
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ska du dit själv eller med bandet?
<UkuleleSolen> Det rör sig om ett cafébesök bara. Bandet lämnar jag hemma den gånge
<UkuleleSolen> När jag frågade om han var intresserad av att spela in en demo med mig, berättade han att han tyckte demos var överskattat idag. Antingen levererar man eller så gör man det inte, menade han
<UkuleleSolen> Alltså är det proffesionell skivinspelning som gäller
<maxjezy> om du släpper skiva så köper jag den iaf!
<maxjezy> jag köper inte musik på nätet
<cHarNe2> jag är så oerhört uttråkad.. vad ska man göra på semester liksom?
<UkuleleSolen> Du är inte mycket för Spotify och sånt eller?
<UkuleleSolen> cHarNe2: På min semester blev jag inringd av jobbet, så jag hade inte samma problem som du
<cHarNe2> UkuleleSolen: har blivit ringd en gång sedan den 20dec, mina 25 servrar funkar hyfsat med andra ord..
<cHarNe2> det var en uppdatering process på en winServer, så det får vänta tills jag kommer tebaks
<cHarNe2> men vad gör folk när dom är lediga? :P
<Nafallo> städar, kollar film, är någon annanstans än hemma...
<UkuleleSolen> lyssnar på musik, skriver musik, spelar in musik, virkar, kollar på film
<spacebug-> ser på tv, chattar
<spacebug-> spelar fotboll ;)
<UkuleleSolen> det där sista hörde vi inte ;)
<spacebug-> jorå hehe
<cHarNe2> åkte från sthlm till norrköping, ända nytta jag gör är att gå ut med hunden.
<dagon_> när jag är ledig brukar jag sova, lyssna på musik, skapa musik, koda, umgås med polare, liggaosv.
<UkuleleSolen> dagon_: Vad är det för musik du skapar?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, nej, inte spotify å sånt
<maxjezy> skivomslag is the shit!
<UkuleleSolen> LP, med andra ord
<maxjezy> japp
<UkuleleSolen> PÃ¥ tal om skivomslag.
<UkuleleSolen> Efter köpet av min nya mp3-spelare (Cowon J3) söker jag efter ett program som är bra på att tagga och sätta bilder på mp3- och flacc-filer
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som vet något bra sådant?
<maxjezy> hm.. jag har inte sysslat med sånt
<maxjezy> men winamp gör väl det?
<maxjezy> amarok tror jag klarar det med
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad tror du?
<cHarNe2> jag brukade köra winamp tills sånt,
<cHarNe2> har aldrig gjort det med linux
<UkuleleSolen> Har provat EasyTAG, Ex Falso och nåt mer
<UkuleleSolen> Har inte blivit vän med något av dom.
<fjorgynn> foobar2k3 ftw
<fjorgynn> maxjezy: WinAmp på ubuntu? lol :D
<maxjezy> fjorgynn, windows 98 såklart!
<fjorgynn> Rythmbox or Amarok maybe
<maxjezy> tror mer på amarok än rythmbox iaf
<maxjezy> kanske songbird
<fjorgynn> Tro, jag vill känna tro
<maxjezy> jag vill känna morgonsolen valka fettet på balkongen i lugn och ro
<UkuleleSolen> Songbird och Amarok - ska testa
<maxjezy> songbird gillade jag starkt på den tiden jag lyssnade på musik
<maxjezy> nu kollar jag mest film och pillar på blender och passar upp kon här hemma
<spacebug-> hur kan man leva utan musik?
<UkuleleSolen> songbird ser, i en hastig titt, ut som ett tillägg till Pidgin :s
<maxjezy> http://www.getsongbird.com/
<maxjezy> rätt songbird?
<UkuleleSolen> Till Win och Mac?
<maxjezy> songbird ska vara till linux
<maxjezy> nej nu måste jag ge upp
<maxjezy> sjukhuset kl 6 imorgon (idag)
<UkuleleSolen> oj...
<UkuleleSolen> Natti-natti!
<dagon_> songbird svek linux och blev kommersiellt och stängt
<maxjezy> vi hörs imorgon allesammans!
 * maxjezy är away nu!
<Philip5> wb dagon_
<dagon_> thx
<dagon_> lite trubbel med shellet verkar det som
<Philip5> ojdå
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> Philip5: nu kommer du studsa av glädje
<Philip5> du kör kde?
<dagon_> jag är nästan 100 på att byta till kde
<dagon_> vill du höra anledningen?
<Philip5> trodde du var 1000
<Philip5> umm
<dagon_> unity
<Philip5> unity är inge vidare eller och kde är spoton?
<dagon_> korrekt
<dagon_> unity är ju handikappat
<Philip5> är unity bara dåligt eller instabilt?
<dagon_> jag gillar bara inte utseendet på det
<dagon_> funkar säkert jättebra för tablets
<Philip5> nä inget går ju upp mot kde vad gäller utseende :P
<dagon_> exakt ;)
<Philip5> kanske blir fler som upptäcker kde med unitys antågande
<dagon_> vi får väl hoppas :P
<johanbr> hmm... manualen till min tv har en copyrightrad för strace... undrar varför
<tha-script-kidde> hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<tha-script-kidde> god fortsättning på er alla
<Philip5> det samma
<tha-script-kidde> tack
<tha-script-kidde> så vad gör man på chatten?
<Philip5> vad menar du?
<tha-script-kidde> jag är lite ny med Linux, har inte använt det så länge. Men tänkte att det börjar att bli dags att gå ifrån windows
<nicklas_> yo
<tha-script-kidde> hej
<Philip5> tha-script-kidde: gör du rätt o
<Philip5> i
<tha-script-kidde> så kan man ställa frågor och sådant här?
<dagon_> jäpp
<Philip5> och om du undrar vad den här chatten är till för så är den till för likasinnade för att prata om ubuntu, linux och andra gemensamma nämnare
<backspace> Varför gå ifrån något? Varför inte kombinera dem?
<tha-script-kidde> okej då förstår jag
<nicklas_> eller detta är egentligen en hjälpkanal för att vara exakt, annars finns #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<tha-script-kidde> haha, där ser man
<tha-script-kidde> nej men jag är väldigt intresserad av nätverks trafik.
<Philip5> helt sant men vi är ofta rätt flexibla vad gäller offtopic men den som behöver hjälp eller vill prata ubuntu ska ha förtur
<nicklas_> görs då?
<tha-script-kidde> har ni något tips på en bra sida där man kan läsa om hur dem olika paketen fungerar eller är det google och wikipedia som gäller?
<Philip5> tha-script-kidde: hur detalerat ska det vara? på protokollnivå eller mer övergripande?
<nicklas_> tha-script-kidde, hur menar du? finns hur mycket info som helst om allt som gäller linux, olika distar, pakethaterare och så vidare
<tha-script-kidde> mera övergripande skulle nog passa mig att man först får en bild innan jag går djupare ner..
<Philip5> hmm, menar du paket i nätverkstraffik eller paket för ubuntu, dvs deb?
<tha-script-kidde> jag vill få en bättre bild hur datorer kommunicerar mellan varandra kan man säga men är på lokalt nätverks nivå just nu.
<nicklas_> tha-script-kidde, ett tips om du inte vet riktigt vilka distar som finns är att kolla distrowatch
<tha-script-kidde> okej, tack så mycket
<Philip5> nicklas_: fast han pratar nätverk... tcp, udp, etc
<nicklas_> Philip5, oh
<Philip5> den typen av paket
<Philip5> det är ju egentligen inte linuxspecifikt
<nicklas_> Philip5, ne
<nicklas_> Philip5, finns det inte nån paketsökartjänst på dwatch?
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> tha-script-kidde: tror att du hittar massor med google och wikipedia till att bröja med. finns säkert en massa på youtube och annat om man vill se föreläsningar eller bara annat sånt i videoformat också
<tha-script-kidde> haha inte operativ paket haha
<Philip5> det är ett rätt stort ämne i sig. allt från att koppla nät till styra trafiken på dem och hur tjänster och annat ska funka i ändarna
<dagon_> vilken knappkombination brukar det vara för att gå fram en sida i webbläsaren?
<Philip5> alt + pil höger och vänster
<tha-script-kidde> tror tyvärr jag hoppar youtube slutar alltid när man hittar något att det är en 12:åring som fumlar.
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag få någon timmes sömn
<Philip5> ciao
<tha-script-kidde> hej då
<tha-script-kidde> tack för allt
<tha-script-kidde> ska nog också sova hej då alla
<dagon_> skönt
<dagon_> nu funkar alla knapparna på musen
<Barre> go'mörrn
<andol> morn morn
<peppis> Morn
<Recordable> Morrn! Värsta förkylningen på flera år, och grannen spelade musik hela natten från kl 1, glad att jag ens lever den här morgonen
<andol> Recordable: Grannen då? Lever han fortfarande? :)
<Recordable> andol, jag slog honom gul och blå för att äntligen få tyst på eländet, men han lever.... tror jag :p
<Recordable> Om jag skulle vilja vara jävlig kunde jag ringa in och klaga, han har redan 2 varningar som han fått av den andra grannen
<andol> Ahh
<HakanS> Gooood Mooooooooorning!
<Barre> morrn HakanS
<HakanS> Barre: God morgon.
<HakanS> Barre: Välkommen till en ny dag.
<Barre> HakanS: det är nästan oförskämmt så käck du är :P
<cptblood> epl: jag är lite kass på sånt där, kan du förklara mer? (ang. scriptet, du skrev: (00:04:57) (epl) cptblood: read FILE && echo $FILE)
<HakanS> Barre: Har druckit en stor kopp kaffe :)
<Nafallo> mmmm. kaffe.
<Nafallo> morgon
<Recordable> Hm, "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011" Det är alltså en beta som jag installerat
<kodein> naughty narwhal?!
<Nafallo> Recordable: nope. alpha.
<Nafallo> om ens det.
<spixx> Morrn
<HakanS> Nafallo: God morgon
<ePax> Recordable, Gör som en av mina polare gjorde... han ringde till en granne som spelade hög musik på natten och sa att det var störningsjouren som ringer :) det funkade
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Hur har det gått med bot till kvällens loco-möte?
<amelia> morgon!
<andol> förmiddag!
<antii> jävla qb
<antii> :c
<antii> amelia: noc igen! :>
<yeager> gäsp
<amelia> antii: va?
<antii> amelia: ringde dem :P
<amelia> aha
<amelia> svarade de?
<antii> ja?
<antii> alltid :-c
<amelia> hehe.
<amelia> vem pratade du med då?
<HakanS> amelia: God middag
<amelia> HakanS: godmorgon
<HakanS> amelia: Godmorgon? Det är ju strax lunch :P
<kodein> snart hemgång*
<antii> kodein: lyllo dig
<virtuald> snart dags att gå upp ur sängen
<antii> hemgång vid fem :-D
<kodein> antii: eller, tja, 1½ timme ska jag väl försöka hålla ut till
<antii> Skönt att sluta sex timmar.
<virtuald> är det någon speciell dag?
<antii> virtuald: tydligen.. för vissa :>
<virtuald> ok
<vs-hs> waaaaaaaat
<vs-hs> vad ni slutar tidigt :(
 * vs-hs slutar 18
<vs-hs> slackers
<kodein> trettondagsafton
<larsemil> är ju  halvdag idag
<larsemil> eller..
<vs-hs> hmmmmm
 * larsemil är ledig
<vs-hs> really?
<virtuald> hmm, är ju inte 13 dagar efeter den 25:e förän den 8:e
<vs-hs> ahaaaa
<virtuald> får jag det til
<virtuald> l
<antii> larsemil: ..
<virtuald> räknade fel :p
<larsemil> antii: pappaledig ppå halvtid
<antii> larsemil: skönt :-)
<virtuald> 7:e blir det
<kodein> tur att det räknas från den 24:e då.
<virtuald> aha 6:e då
<virtuald> så är 7:e själva trettondagen då eller?
<kodein> nej. imorgon är trettondagen
<kodein> idag är det trettondags*afton*
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> då räknar de ju både den 24:e och de 6:e, då blir det ju från den 23:e
<kodein> nej
<virtuald> jo…
<kodein> det är trettondagen imorgon eftersom det då är den 13:e dagen efter julafton
<kodein> idag är det trettondagsafton, dvs dagen innan trettondagen.
<vs-hs> ugh kallt kaffe
<virtuald> jaha…
<virtuald> fan vad onödigt med helgdagar
<kodein> bättre om varje dag var en arbetsdag?
<virtuald> lika logiskt som sommartid
<virtuald> j
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> många jobbar ju ändå varje dag
<virtuald> man kan ha lagar och avtal om att inte jobba varje dag ändå
<virtuald> vs-hs: fick du ingen usbkaffemugg i julklapp? :(
<vs-hs> virtuald: ne
<vs-hs> :(
<fjorgynn> just fan...
<spacebug-> nu är vårt Falköping bokstavligen DÖ-tråkigt, tom fåglarna ger upp
<delhage> har du sett det själv?
<spacebug-> nej men enligt aftonbladet och gp
<spacebug-> jag är aldrig vaken så tidigt hehe
<delhage> AB säger att det är en "lastbilsmassaker" nu
<delhage> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8371841.ab
<spacebug-> hehe
<larsemil> waddup
<larsemil> delhage: kommentaren "falköping har bara drabbats av lite nederbird" var kul
<spacebug-> hehe jo
<kodein> falk-öping
<kodein> så de har det ju i namnet åtm.
<spacebug-> iofs är det kajor men ja =)
<delhage> larsemil: :)
<Ridpojken> Kort minne.... det där smidiga kommandot för att kolla vad man har för grafikkort...
<amelia> Ridpojken: lspci?
<Ridpojken> hmmm, kan ha varit något sådant...
<Ridpojken> lshw -c display var det
<hystreni> Hallå, jag använder Pidgin och försöker ta emot filer från en som använder MSN och får inte fram nått, kan nån hjälpa?
<saba> vad är det för röd dag imorgon? jag har ingen svensk almenacka någonstans men fick höra det i telefon.
<Zambezi> saba: www.kalender.se
<spacebug-> trettondagen i morgon (röd dag) och trettondagsafton idag (många jobbar halvdag)
<Zambezi> spacebug-: Och CSN nada.
<spacebug-> som mig då ;)
<spacebug-> jag börjar på söndag igen. Varit ledig sen 22:e december
<vs-hs> spacebug-: slacker
<vs-hs> >:O
<Zambezi> spacebug-: Fast CSN kommer skicka ut nya årsbesked snart.
<dagon__> åh
<dagon__> påminn mig inte om csn
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon__> snart kommer deras "du måste betala!!!111"
<dagon__> så måste man ringa och beställa blanketter och förklara i detalj att man inte har några pengar
<spacebug-> glad att jag inte behöver ha med csn eller f-kassan att göra. De verkar lixom inte kunna göra ett bra jobb :D
<vs-hs> CSN-ungar
<vs-hs> :D
<antii> jobb jobb jobb
<antii> tre timmar till
<antii> sliskkollegan sa fem minuter i , "ahhh bara fem min kvar" ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag har varit på sjukhuset sen klockan 7 imorse, kom precis hem
<maxjezy> satt och undrade om de kör linux eller vad på ultraljud datorn
<antii> dos?
<maxjezy> haha :)
<amelia> maxjezy: säkert aix
<maxjezy> grymt är det iaf
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en sån dator
<amelia> ok? vad var coolt med den då?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, påminner lite om blender
<maxjezy> interfacet
<maxjezy> och sen vore de grymt att kunna scanna kroppen sådär ibland
<maxjezy> se om något är på tok
<cahoot> då får du nog skaffa dig en datortomograf - mha u-ljud fär du inte upptäcka särskilt mkt
<dagon__> maxjezy: verkar praktiskt :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: en sak vet jag iaf och det är att city gross kör windows xp på sina små terminaler
<dagon_> de här "dra ditt kort och se vad du får billigare"
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> city gross rules
<haffe> dagon_: Willys kör windows xp på sina betala själv terminaler.
<haffe> Jag undrar hur det kan vara billigare än ett inbäddat system.
<dagon_> säg det
<haffe> Fast det är kanske att det är mer flexibiltet.
<dagon_> garanterat support är en grej
<dagon_> garanterad*
<ulfenK> Hej allihopa. Finns det nån här som kan hjälpa mig med nätverk problem i ubuntu 10.04?
<andol> !ask | ulfenK
<ubot2> ulfenK: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<ulfenK> Det är på en acer aspire one. Jag får inte internet att funka genom trådlösa eller sladd. Inte heller om jag kopplade in sladden direkt på modemet (telia 24mbit)
<ulfenK> jag har kollat runt lite på internet men jag kommer ingen vart.
<dagon_> intressant att du inte får någon uppkoppling med tråd
<dagon_> det ska gå
<dagon_> jag antar att du sitter bakom en router
<dagon_> kör ifconfig eth0 up
<dagon_> i en terminal
<ulfenK> jo en dlink router
<dagon_> för trådat ska funka redan från början
<ulfenK> default är nån lo. Local loopback eller nå sånt.
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> vad ser du mha. ifconfig -a?
<ulfenK> eth0  högst upp lo i mitten och wlan0 längst ner. om det va det du mena
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> vad händer om du har sladden i och skriver ifconfig eth0 up ?
<ulfenK> ska testa
<ulfenK> ingen skillnad
<dagon_> inget nät alltså?
<ulfenK> nä.
<dagon_> skumt
<dagon_> måste dock dra nu
<dagon_> hoppas att nån annan tar vid här
<ulfenK> okej tack ändå!
<ulfenK> nätverksproblem ubuntu 10.04 nån som vet?
<cahoot> vilka interface har du upp enl: ip link ?
<ulfenK> 1:lo 2: eth0 3:wlan0
<cahoot> sudo dhclient eth0 - får du ngn ip?
<ulfenK> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<cahoot> undrar om det inte är din router som är problemet
<ulfenK> jag har prövat koppla in direkt på modem men det har inte funkat det heller
<cahoot> vad får du tillbaka av: ip addr
<spixx> Hmmz gillar att chefen säger halvdag, men när jag frågar om jag får gå så är det nej :(
<ulfenK> okej, nu funkar det. hade inte kopplat in sladden IGEN efter sprungit runt med datorn runt hela huset.
<spixx> hahah
<cahoot> förklara väl det mystiska i situationen
<ulfenK> va gör kommande sudo dhclient för nått+
<cahoot> ber om en ipadress
<spixx> det ber om ny ipaddress på valt kort
<spixx> dhclient ethX gör ett anrop efter en DHCP för att få ett ip
<ulfenK> okej. det wifi funkar inte heller kan det vara samma sak där då?
<spixx> well du kan be om dhcp på wifi? men det borde den göra själv?
<ulfenK> körde  sudo dhclient wlan0 men den fick inge svar
<spixx> vad säger den då?
<spixx> pastebin...!
<sarkofag> ulfenK: vad säger sudo iwconfig wlan0
<ulfenK> No DHCPOFFERS recieved  och sen nå mer. Men vi får ta det en annan gång. Jag uppdaterar datorn nu. Tack ska ni ha!
<sarkofag> du har väl inte anslutit till ditt trådlösa nätverk ulfenK?
<spixx> glöm bara inte att ansluta till wlanet först :p
<laddy> hur gör man en netcat.exe fil på skrivbordet
<laddy> med terminalen de är more simpel
<cahoot> .exe?
<cahoot> pratar du windows?
<laddy> ah
<laddy> man ska kunna gö exe
<cahoot> vad menar du med det?
<cahoot> göra en fil 'körbar'?
<laddy> ah
 * Philip5 tycker det är bra att cahoot tolkar ungomska åt oss andra :)
<cahoot> vad betyder ah idet här sammanhanget?
<sarkofag> :D
<laddy> chmod 755
<laddy> de va inget
<sarkofag> laddy: chmod +x om du vill köra exekverbart
<amelia> sarkofag: 755 ger också exekverbart.
<sarkofag> mm
<cahoot> personligen funderar jag fortf på om ah var ett annat sätt att säga ja eller vad? och i så fall var vinsten i den transformationen ligger
<Philip5> cahoot: låter säkert mer likt talspråket ungdomska av idag bara
<phnom> cahoot: Det är nog bara så tugget hos ungdomen går nu för tiden :P Skulle tro att han menar "Ja"
<laddy> men om jag nu vill ha en netcat.exe på skriv bordet
<laddy> hur gör man gp
<laddy> då
<cahoot>  ln -s `which netcat` Skrivbordet/.    t ex
<cahoot> notera backticks
<AndChat|> Hej
<phnom> AndChat|: Hej
<peetra> Hej
<peetra> Det här var sjuttsan så skämmigt, nästan så jag inte vågar fråga.....
<peetra>  Den panel, som ska visa vilka program jag har uppe (t.ex Firefox, Chrome, terminal å e-post) visar dem inte.
<peetra> Åt gnome upp dem för mig?
<peetra>  Det skämmiga är ju förstås att jag inte hittar var jag sätter in dem igen.  :P
<foobaren> peetra: Högerklicka på panelen och välj Add to Panel... seden letar du reda på Window List.
<Ridpojken> Är det någon som har erfarenhet av Radeon 9600 och ubuntu?
<peetra> Det var så de kallades. :) Tusen tack, foobaren !!!
<johanbr> Ridpojken, ja, lite
<Ridpojken> johanbr: Drivrutinerna jag hittar hos ATi verkar inte installera sig som de ska, och jag fattar inte hur jag "får ner" de andra varianterna som man kan läsa om på X's sida bl.a.
<johanbr> radeon 9600 har bra stöd i opensource-rutinen
<johanbr> du behöver inte installera nånting, och jag tror ati:s nyare rutiner inte funkar med 9600 hur som helst
<zChris> Ridpojken, du måste typ avinstallera och bocka av i hardware drivers grejen :P
<Ridpojken> Vart hittar jag denna "grej"?
<peetra> woihoo, yeppiee _o/ Jag har installerat en fungerande köpt license för en editor som jag fick ärva! Första betal-programmet jag har nånsin, som eget, om man inte räknar med CIV III. :)
<peetra> Komodo-IDE
<haffe> Widows?
<haffe> Windows.
<Ridpojken> johanbr: Hur skaffar jag opensource rutinen då?
<johanbr> den är redan installerad och aktiv
<Ridpojken> Men varför har jag bara 800x600 som högsta upplösning då?
<johanbr> monitor med trasig EDID kanske...
<Ridpojken> Har prövat på två olika...
<Ridpojken> Men..
<Ridpojken> Det kan vara min special distro som spökar
<Ridpojken> Vet att de har varit inne och pillat lite...
<johanbr> lägg /var/log/Xorg.0.log på pastebin och posta länk
<Ridpojken> johanbr: http://pastebin.com/wZXUZ9eD
<johanbr> Ridpojken, ok, kan du göra samma med utskriften från "xrandr" ?
<Ridpojken> yupp
<Ridpojken> vart hittar jag den btw :P
<johanbr> skriv "xrandr" i en terminal
<Ridpojken> ahaa......
 * Ridpojken känner sig som en idiot..
<Ridpojken> johanbr: http://pastebin.com/p91vzL4f
<johanbr> ok, ser ut som du har två skärmar anslutna...
<johanbr> är det s-video som du vill ha mer än 800x600 på?
<Ridpojken> nej, VGA...
<johanbr> aha, det ska inte vara nåt problem
<Ridpojken> Men under inställningarna så finns det bara upp till 800x600
<johanbr> prova "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768" t.ex.
<Ridpojken> Det funkade!
<Ridpojken> Men varför visar ubuntus GUI fel skärm för...
<spixx> Ridpojken testa annars xrandr
<spixx> Ridpojken har du intel graffe?
<Ridpojken> ATI Radeon
<spixx> har du installerat drivrutinerna?
<johanbr> Ridpojken, var exakt försökte du ställa in?
<spixx> flera skärmar?
<Ridpojken> Upplösning på EN skärm
<spixx> xrandr brukar vara bättre på det dock
<spixx> gui till randr
<Ridpojken> ..och det öppnar man?
<spixx> apt-get install xrandr sen xrandr i din terminal
<johanbr> xrandr är installerat per default, och inte GUI
<virtuald> ridpojken: försökte du med ati catalyst control center eller ubuntus "skärmar"?
<Ridpojken> ubuntus, fick aldrig catalyst control att installera sig..
<spixx> Då har du nog problemet där?
<spixx> Varför gick det inte att installera det?
<johanbr> Ridpojken, kan du lägga upp en skärmbild på hur inställningarna ser ut?
<johanbr> http://www.imagebin.ca/ t.ex.
<Ridpojken> Asså, nu ser det bra ut, efter jag ställde om med xrandr
<johanbr> aha, ok :)
<spixx> randr :P
<spixx> xrandr e grafiskt gränssnitt till randr
<Ridpojken> Nu ser jag båda skärmarna, och har gjort disable på s-videon
<spixx> väl värt om du har flera skärmar :P
<johanbr> spixx, nej
<spixx> ah
<spixx> inte
<spixx> =
<Ridpojken> xrander var väääldigt kommandorad :D
<spixx> hmmz :s då menar jag något annat :P
<johanbr> Ridpojken, förhoppningsvis blir inställningarna sparade så det funkar automatiskt nästa gång
<Ridpojken> hope so
<Ridpojken> Annars får jag komma tillbaka till er =)
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> yay snart dags att gå hem! :D
 * Ridpojken myser i sitt hem
<Haffe> Åh, vad man blir bortskämd med mer än en kärna.
<Haffe> Surfa, packa upp gigantiska filer och kopiera gigantiska filer samtidigt fungerar inte så bra på ett enprocessorsystem.
<maxjezy> TIPS PÅ BRA ALARM I UBUNTU?
<maxjezy> väckarklocka
<Haffe> chron och mpd.
<maxjezy> låter som nått i terminalen, stämmer det?
<Haffe> Ja.
<maxjezy> jag vill ha ett som är grafiskt och där man kan ställa in minst 5 larm
<Haffe> Ska det spela upp musik?
<maxjezy> spelar ingen roll
<maxjezy> jag behöver bara bli påmind en gång i timmen att ta en skärmdump
<maxjezy> ett pipljud duger fint
<maxjezy> lite som på mobilerna förr i tiden
<Haffe> evolution har väl alarmfunktionalitet?
<saba> att köra echo -e "\a" i en loop vore rätt vackert. Har dock inget tips på något grafiskt.
<johanbr> maxjezy, görs väl enklast med cron som automatiskt tar en skärmdump
<maxjezy> johanbr, jag sitter ju endå här så, ska bara ta ett par dumpar så
<maxjezy> en i timmen på renderingen
<maxjezy> så man ser skillnaden
<antii> :P
<maxjezy> :;=P
<johanbr> echo "mplayer blah.mp3" |at 20:00
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag kanske har något för dig
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/alarmclock-1.2.tar.bz2
<maxjezy> dagon_, tack men jag löste det :)
<maxjezy> blev värsta stora grejen av min alarmclocka sökning här :)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> alarmclock funkar som plugin till rhythmbox och har alarm för hela veckan :)
<x_link> maxjezy: Har du också en Android-mobil?
<speedxcore> hej, någon här som har erfarenhet av gsm/data, gprs eller 3g, remote terminal servers? Eller att t.ex. sätta en vanlig gammal mobil som answering modem.
 * speedxcore försöker skapa billig out of band access till mina servers
<maxjezy> x_link, näpp
<maxjezy> jag har en steineldermobil!
<x_link> Men AlarmClock, är inte det väckarklocka till Android?
<epl> cptblood: alltså, echo $FILE visar bara innehållet i variabeln FILE. ersätt echo med det kommando du vill utföra och filnamnet med $FILE.. eller bättre "$FILE"
<fjorgynn> måste man använda bs=1M för dd?
<fjorgynn> och vad gör den=
<Nafallo> nej, det maste man inte.
<fjorgynn> hmm
<virtuald> fjorgynn: det är en förkortning för block size, kolla manualen
<elias79> hej
<fjorgynn> en
<fjorgynn> han från tunnelbanan som tog kopia på sin iphone körde ssh root@ip dd if=/dev/blablalba | dd of=lol.img
<fjorgynn> det är la fail?
<fjorgynn> funkar men | är la onödigt?
<elias79> voot
<dagon_> | är onödig ja
<virtuald> nej
<Nafallo> dagon_: las igen
<virtuald> kommandona körs på olika datorer
<Nafallo> fjorgynn: tror inte du forstod kommandot :-)
<virtuald> men skriver verkligen dd till stdout utan of-parameter?
<dagon_> x_link: alarmclock som jag postade är ett plugin till rhythmbox :)
<Nafallo> virtuald: kolla manualen ;-)
<dagon_> men.
<virtuald> :D
<dagon_> skriver högersidan av pipe'n verkligen till den lokala klienten?
<Nafallo> !info banshee-extension-alarm
<ubot2> Nafallo: banshee-extension-alarm (source: banshee-community-extensions): Alarm extension for Banshee. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.6-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Nafallo> \o/
<virtuald> of=FILE write to FILE instead of stdout stod det 8]
<Nafallo> virtuald: there you go
<virtuald> mm
<dagon_> fortfarande vill jag ha svar på min fråga 8[
<Nafallo> for ovrigt har jag anvant den metoden nar jag backade upp originalos pa min eeepc till en server i sverige ;-)
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> varför inte tar eller cpio?
<virtuald> enda fördelen med en avbild är väl att man kan montera den?
<Nafallo> for att en dd image ar enklare nar man vill aterstalla originalet?
<virtuald> ok
<Nafallo> dock tar dd storleken av partitionen... oavsett hur mycket som ar bara nollor ;-)
<virtuald> undrar om det funkar om man gör det live på ett krypterat filsystem, eller om det pajar när filer ändras under kopieringen
<Nafallo> jag skulle avrada fran att gora det live :-)
<virtuald> :>
<Nafallo> du kommer inte fa en ren image
<virtuald> ok men om man stänger ner allt utan sshd då?
<virtuald> o kör sync först :p
<dagon_> ssh root@ip dd if=/dev/blablalba | dd of=lol.img <- tar det där verkligen en image från ssh host och skriver till lokal klient?
<Nafallo> dagon_: ja. testa.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> hade bara lite svårt att tänka mig att pipe'n skulle göra en sån skillnad
<Nafallo> virtuald: du vet att ssh loggar saker va? ;-)
<Nafallo> dagon_: dd ar bara en stream data...
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> förvisso är jag inte så jättebekant med dd
<Nafallo> dagon_: du kan ju alltid testa dd utan of lokalt och se vad du far pa stdout :-P
<dagon_> har använt det en enda gång :p
<dagon_> skrev en image till ett usb-minne :>
 * Nafallo ar pa tok for bekant med dd :-/
<virtuald> hmm… det får man väl stänga av då… själv brukar jag ha separat /var/, det har faktiskt räddat mig från full disk några gånger
<Nafallo> usch
<speedxcore> tips sshd app för android? nån som provat? hittar en som kostar 10kr
<virtuald> 8]
<Nafallo> de flesta saker som behover skriva till /var ligger pa tmpfs nu for tiden iaf :-P
<speedxcore> är jag dum om jag sätter upp offband access med en billig android-lur, sshd och en dyndns client?
<speedxcore> sen kör massa ssh tunnlar via den
<virtuald> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=442754 hittade jag
<speedxcore> virtuald: haha jag är för feg för att routa
<speedxcore> måste nog köpa en billigare att routa
<virtuald> roota?
<speedxcore> sgs'en är mig för kär
<speedxcore> virtuald: roota
<speedxcore> virtuald: tack
<virtuald> okej
<speedxcore> virtuald: är risken att man failar stor? och sen står där och gråter med bricked mobil?
<virtuald> ingen aning
<speedxcore> virtuald: vilken lur har du?
<virtuald> en gammal enkel
<speedxcore> tror ni dom blir arga med mobilstörningar osv i ett serverrum?
<virtuald> speedxcore: http://teslacoilsw.com/quicksshd då
<speedxcore> virtuald: jo, var den jag hittade på market
<speedxcore> kostar 10kr =)
<virtuald> jaså
<speedxcore> får se om jag har råd =)
<virtuald> 8]
<speedxcore> känns som att olika 3g-router lösningar med t.ex. dovado osv, börjar bli lite gammeldags få androiderna nu kommer ner under 1500 i pris. Då kan man ju köra mkt fler program också
<speedxcore> kan ju t.om. köra en "webcam" för att se att serverrummet mår bra
<speedxcore> "mobilkameran"
<Nafallo> speedxcore: brukar dina webcams ha inbyggd termometer da eller?
<speedxcore> nej, men jag brukar sätta en termometer framför webcamen =)
<speedxcore> en sån där digital för 49kr =)
<Nafallo> o_O
<speedxcore> Nafallo: fulhack
<virtuald> hehe
<speedxcore> Nafallo: du menade att det finns bättre lösningar för serverrums övervakning?  Så klart, men android lurarna börjar bli så löjligt billiga för uppgiften.
<peppis> Behöver man ha virus skydd på sin ubuntu burk?
<dagon_> speedxcore: win
<speedxcore> dagon_: utveckla gärna =)
<dagon_> speedxcore: termometer framför webcam :P
<virtuald> peppis: nej men om man ska köra server bör man ha någon säkerhetslösning iaf, t.ex. apparmor. det är på från början i ubuntu men man behöver göra profiler för sina program och tjänster, finns bara färdiga profiler för några
<speedxcore> haha jo, asså de riktiga lösningarna går ju på flera 100lappar. jag kör 49kr webcam från dealextreme, sen lika sunkig termometer =)
<dagon_> :)
<speedxcore> dagon_: man kan med fördel ha upp till 6st termometers i en enda webcam =)
<speedxcore> fast då ser man inte mkt annat
<Nafallo> speedxcore: du vet att servrar brukar komma med sensorer va? :-)
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh smurf.magicalforest.net cat /proc/cobalt/sensors/thermal
<Nafallo> 0 [CPU]: 28.50
<Nafallo> ^-- typ sa
<dagon_> :)
<virtuald> nafallo: har du då patchat kärnan för det? "filen" verkar inte ligga på ett standardställe, om det nu finns något sådant
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh smurf.magicalforest.net uname -r
<Nafallo> 2.6.24.3-mf1
<Nafallo> ;-)
<virtuald> 8]
<Nafallo> cobalts maste patchas, tyvarr.
<Nafallo> de ar valdigt speciella
<virtuald> aha
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ja jag vet. Nu pratar jag "out of band access", samt när allt kraschat, har man ipmi så kanske man kan ta temp iaf då.
<virtuald> nafallo: de görs väl inte längre heller?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: om man har den ansluten nagonstans ja.. ;-)
<Nafallo> virtuald: det skulle jag inte tro, nej :-P
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> jag bara tänker på kobolt hela tiden
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> jag fick den att kora 8.04.4 iaf, sa den servern for val vara dns tills 2013 iaf :-)
<Nafallo> den ar sa klart en stratum 2 tidsserver ocksa ;-)
<virtuald> kör du bind eller djb?
<Nafallo> bind
<virtuald> 8]
<Nafallo> jag ar inte galen :-P
<virtuald> såg du hans presentation på 27c3?
<Nafallo> nej
<virtuald> ok
<Nafallo> daremot jobbar jag med en upstream for bind ;-)
<speedxcore> shit det finns androidlurar på blocket för 700kr.
<virtuald> (:
<virtuald> ska se om de har släppt officiell video
<speedxcore> nu behövs bara billiga dataplaner? Vilken operatör har det absolut billigaste 3g abbonemanget? hastighet spelar ingen roll
<Nafallo> speedxcore: ta en operator som har hosting i samma data center? ;-)
<speedxcore> Nafallo: hur menar du?
<Nafallo> om du inte forstod den fragan ar det nog inte vart jag forklarar :-)
<speedxcore> du menar att jag får bra mottagning då? antagligen
<Nafallo> s/n\ fragan/t\ forslaget/
<Nafallo> jag menade inget mer an vad jag sa.
<Nafallo> *gäspar*
<virtuald> ska du ha 3d som backup eller administrering eller vad?
<virtuald> 3g
<speedxcore> det ska vara för att nå servers hemma/på jobbet/i datacenter, om respektive linor går ner/grävs av
<virtuald> ok
<speedxcore> virtuald: många lösningar har varit så kompicerade tidigare. finns gott om dyra embedded servers.
<zocki> svenska eller english?
<Philip5> swedish
<zocki> ok,, bra då
<Philip5> :)
<zocki> alla här använder linux ubuntu
<zocki> ?
<Philip5> inte alla
<zocki> eller linux över huvudtaget
<emerain> inte alla
<Nafallo> inte alla
<Philip5> men det är vad kanalen handlar om och linux
<Philip5> som du ser i topic
<zocki> ok,,, jag är nybörjare vad gäller linux
<zocki> har ubuntu grejen
<Philip5> det har vi alla varit någon gång
<zocki> det verkar som att när det gäller internet,, så används det precis likadant ,, hehe
 * Nafallo haller med Philip5, men minns det dock inte :-P
<zocki> men,, jag har en fråga
<Philip5> fråga på
<emerain> så hjälper vi efter bästa förmåga
<emerain> egen bästa förmåga
<zocki> har installerat detta på en 1000mhz dator,, ungefär,, 500mb ram minne,,,,, det gäller själva video klipp,, när jag kör de fullscreen så verkar det som att bilden blir slöare
<emerain> vilket program använder du för att köra klippet?
 * peetra är vaken!
<zocki> hmmm,, standard,, som dyker upp när jag sätter in en cd skiva
<Philip5> zocki: det är nog just för att din dator får svårt att ha muskler nog att spela upp film så
<zocki> hmm,,
<zocki> trodde det skulle gå bra
<Philip5> har du ett vettigt modernt grafikkort så kan man i vissa fall låta grafikkortet ta hand om uppspelningen
<Recordable> Har det funkat problemfritt att spela upp film med fullscreen på Windows på den datorn?
<Philip5> en cpu på 1 Ghz är inte mycket idag
<zocki> samma sak när jag kollar på youtube klipp,, normalt är det bra,, men fullscreen,, då försämras det
<emerain> zocki, är nog att datorn inte orkar med att visa på hela skärmen. fungerar det på windows?
<Nafallo> Philip5: det handlar inte om klockfrekvensen langre... har inte gjort pa flera ar.
<virtuald> zocki: flash är inte optimerat för annat än windows
<speedxcore> zocki: vad har du för grafikkort/krets?
<zocki> minns inte riktigt,, det var länge sen
<zocki> det är väl en sådan,, g-force 65mb
<speedxcore> tja då har du minne iaf
<zocki> 64
<speedxcore> zocki: testa mplayer
<zocki> villken program väljer linux automatiskt,, den har jag testat på
<dagon_> låter som "filmuppspelare"
<Nafallo> totem
<zocki> ja,, men det är det kanske
<zocki> finns det inga codec packs eller något liknande
<virtuald> jo
<zocki> som förbättrar video streamingen och sådana saker
<emerain> nej, det tror JAG inte
<virtuald> http://medibuntu.org
<emerain> tror du får prova andra spelare
<zocki> som det andra ,, hur det kallas, hmm,,, ffshow,, något
 * Nafallo ar inte saker pa om fluendos codecs ar battre eller inte.
<emerain> (exempelvis gmplayer eller vlc)
<Nafallo> ffmpeg
<zocki> ja,, windows har ju sådana grejer,, förbättrar en hel del
<zocki> men ,, jag tyckte att jag har läst att använder man linux,, så behöver inte datorn att vara så snabb
<virtuald> det beror på vad man ska göra
<zocki> hehe,, titta på filmklipp är väl inte så svårt
<virtuald> videoavkodning är alltid tungt
<virtuald> nej själva tittandet är ju inte det svåra
<zocki> men du,, när man installerar tex,, ubuntu,, har den verkligen precis allt vad man behöver
<virtuald> nej
<zocki> eller måste man rota själv efter grejer
<emerain> vad du behöver är ju helt olika
<emerain> jag behöver olika program för att utveckla program, det följer inte med
<zocki> hmm,, problem,,,, hur vet jag vad jag behöver
<zocki> hehe
<virtuald> zocki: har du kunnat spela dvd på den datorn innan?
<speedxcore> zocki: den har inte allt, men tack vare pakethantering så slipper du sitta på download.com och piratebay för att få saker att funka.
<emerain> men det finns programcentralen (fliken program), där kan du söka och installera det du vill ha :)
<zocki> hmm
<zocki> säkert att det inte kosta
<zocki> r
<zocki> heh
<zocki> måste leta upp en sida som visar vad som är vad
<Nafallo> det finns en uppsattning program till salu i programcentralen, men generellt sett inte.
<zocki> och hur man installerar osv
<Nafallo> har du testat att bara oppna programcentralen?
<Nafallo> den ar ganska enkel att forsta :-)
<zocki> har inte testat de grejer,,, jag är ren nybörjare
<Nafallo> men testa da ;-)
<zocki> hehe,, ja då,, det kommer jag att göra,,,
<Nafallo> lek runt och se hur saker fungerar, annars lar du ju aldrig kanna pa dem ;-)
<zocki> ni tycker alltså att linux är skitbra va
 * Nafallo shrugs
<virtuald> duger för mig
<Nafallo> jag tycker det ar ett bra alternativ till andra operativsystem/
<zocki> bra att många finns här,,,
<dagon_> jag tycker att det är skitbra OCH ett mycket bra alternativ till annat
<zocki> det är svårt att hitta,, tex,,, min dator,, och se vad min dator har för processor och ram minne
<zocki> det var ju lättare i windows
<virtuald> det är för att du inte är van
<Nafallo> zocki: sjalv vet jag exakt var den informationen ar, och skulle ha problem att hitta det i windows ;-)
<zocki> precis,,
<emerain> ubuntu fungerar för mig, men kanske inte för alla. :)
<zocki> säg inte så,,, ubuntu,, ska ju ta över hela skiten
<zocki> vi måste ju kämpa
<zocki> få windows att bankrutta
<zocki> hehe
<virtuald> :)
<zocki> ja det är ju själva tanken,,,
<zocki> varför windows,, när det finns gratis
<emerain> nu börjar möte 4 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<emerain> en påminnelse
<zocki> ok,, ursäkta att jag hoppade in bara sådär
<emerain> nej då, det är i en annan kanal
<zocki> jaha,, ok
<Recordable> Vad är det för möte? Är det ett privat möte?
<zChris> bara att gå in Recordable
<emerain> skynda in nu, :)
<zChris> kanske vore bättre att sitta i en chat där man ser "XXX is typing" :)
 * virtuald rekommenderar bitlbee :)
<virtuald> och irssi
<zChris> Mumble?
<zChris> :D
<virtuald> mumble har jag inte testat
<virtuald> har det mer än röst?
<zChris> nej
<zChris> eller man kan nog chatta där också :P
<zocki> någon här som kan hjälpa en nybörjare?
<kodein> protip: ställ frågan.
<Haffe> Det finns många frågor, men finns det svar?
<Haffe> Hur vet vi att svaren är de vi söker?
<zChris> Noone knows!
<zChris> Och vilka är vi?
<zocki> har försökt för första gången att intallera något... Det gäller VLC spelaren,, jag har markerat vlc , men programmet klagar på att något inte gick att hämta från servern,, skrev något om pool
<delhage> haha, "root-fylla" :)
<delhage> HeMan: ^ ;)
<cHarNe2> zocki: fick du någon hjälp?
<m1rage> haha snacka om ragequit plun...
<zocki> nej
<cHarNe2> zocki: du försöker alltså installera VLC? använder du pakethanteraren?
<zocki> ja,,, lyckats att hitta den,,,,
<cHarNe2> m1rage: har suttit och läst alla era loggar från era möten, fattar inget om vad ni håller på med :P
<cHarNe2> zocki: funkar det nu?
<emerain> datorn blir lite seg under installationen, så när du installerar så luta dig tillbaka ochgör ingenting. :)
<emerain> till zocki var det :)
<zocki> nej,,, den klagar på att den inte kan hantera en viss fil,, från servern
<zocki> någon ,, pool grej
<zocki> jag har valt VLC
<zocki> sedan gav den själv några filer till
<zocki> jag accepterade ,, och den började nedladdninen
<zocki> men,, gav information om,, någon poool
<zocki> går inte att hämta från servern
<emerain> ja, när du säger att du vill ha vlc så säger den allt nytt den vill att datorn ska ha (som den kommer fixa själv)
<zocki> ja,, men,, jag får ju något fel meddelande
<zocki> och ingen vlc har jag heller
<emerain> kan du klistra in det i sin helhet här?
<zocki> hehe,, den är på min andra dator
<zocki> vänta lite,, så kan jag skriva
<cHarNe2> zocki: lägg gärna upp det här istället och skriv länken om det är mer än en rad: paste.ubuntu.com
<virtuald> vilken version av ubuntu är det? är den uppdaterad? det första kan du kolla på "om ubuntu" på system-menyn, och det andar kollar du med uppdateringshanteraren under System/Administration
<zocki> ok,, jag kommer nu att skriva till er,,, jag använder den senaste,, precis blivit instalerad
<zocki> Några av paketen kunde inte hämtas från servern Vill du ignorera de här paketen? här svarade jag,, JA
<zocki> Misslyckades med att hämta http://s 173 80]e.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso 9660-7_0,81-4_i386.deb   403 Forbidden [IP:130 239 18
<zocki> Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0,81-4_i386.deb   403 Forbidden [ip:130 239 18 173 80
<virtuald> är burken uppkopplad?
<zocki> javisst
<virtuald> ja det är den ju ser jag :p
<virtuald> om du inte uppdaterat efter att du installerat den så har du nog inte alla fixar
<zocki> jag har valt att den ska uppdatera när jag körde installationen
<zocki> linux installationen
<zocki> då frågar de om de ska uppdatera också
<zocki> jag klickade på ja
<zocki> så,, detta är väl den senaste linux-ubuntu
<emerain> prova att uppdatera igen, det kommer nya uppdateringar titt som tätt
<zocki> menar ni att jag saknar något viktigt
<emerain> inte på hela versioner, som mellan 10.04 och 10.10, men små buggfixar
<zocki> var finns denna update knappen då
<emerain> system->administration->uppdateringshanterare
<emerain> tryck först på kontrollera
<emerain> om du då har några uppdateringar att skaffa, så tryck på installera uppdateringar
<zocki> hmm,, kom en hel lista som är bockade
<emerain> installera dem
<zocki> ska jag uppdatera allt som är med på listan
<zocki> ok
<emerain> ja
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 19e januari kl 19:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<zocki> ok,, nu händer det grejer
<emerain> ja, det är att ubuntu-gemenskapen, canonical och andra har tillhandahållit olika fixar på olika problem som man hittat, s.k. buggar
<zocki> du förstår väl att jag är en nybörjare,, hehe
<emerain> ja då, själv varit där :)
<emerain> skulle själv kalla mig mer nybörjare än avancerad :)
<zocki> jag förstår fortarande ingenting ännu,, men är villig att lära
<jenka> Hej! Har två hårddiskar i min dator, med olika os på dom. Men vill nu ta ut den ena, problemet är dock att grub är installerat på den disken jag vill ta ut.. kommer det påverka datorn så det blir problem vid uppstart?
<emerain> jenka: ja
<virtuald> mja de flesta fixarna kommer uppströms ifrån alltså från de som gör programmen
<emerain> jenka: vilka os har du på vilka diskar?
<emerain> virtuald: det jag menade. :S
<virtuald> sen packas det av säkerhetsgruppen, och det va väl det du menade :>
<spixx> jenka: GLHF ;)
<jenka> emerain: ubuntu desktop på den ja vill ta ut och server.. på den som ska sitta kvar
<virtuald> jenka: vilken är det du ska ha kvar?
<emerain> zocki: man lär sig bäst genom att försöka lösa problemen, ungefär som du gör nu :)
<jenka> virtuald: servern
<virtuald> jenka: disk alltså
<zocki> ja,, det hoppas jag
<jenka> virtuald: va?
<zocki> detta är ju helt nytt för fan
<zocki> heh
<emerain> zocki: skynda långsamt som man säger :)
<virtuald> jenka: klickar platser/dator
<zocki> kommer denna nu att kunna spela vanliga filmer och ljud,, utan problem
<zocki> eller måste jag installera mer grejer
<spixx> zocki beror väll på men 99% av fallen funkar allt
<virtuald> kanske inte gick o se där :p
<zocki> ok,, tänkte att linux också har något codec pack,, eller något liknande
<emerain> det beror ju på, men med vlc och fullt uppdaterat system så går det mesta i film och musikväg, rent mjukvarumässigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?!
<jenka> virtuald: sda0 ? eller förstår inte va du menar :S
<maxjezy> vad gör du?!
<emerain> sen kanske hårdvaran inte håller :)
<zocki> :(
<virtuald> jenka: har du bootat den du ska ha kvar? starta program/tillbehör/terminal
<emerain> jag har program för att se bluray på min dator, men datorn har inte rätt hårdvara
<spixx> jenka sda0 pekar på första Satadiskens första partition oftast /boot/
<virtuald> jenka: i terminalen skriver du mount och kollar vilken enhet som är monterad på /
<virtuald> antagligen översta raden
<spixx> du kan ha problem med 1080p grejjor då det inte är hårdvarustöd för det utan måste jobbas med sessorn
<virtuald> zocki: codecs finns på medibuntu.org, klicka repository howto
<virtuald> zocki: det behövs iofs bara om det är någon fil du inte kan spela
<jenka> virtuald: va  e det jag ska kolla efter när ja skrivit mount?
<zocki> ok, ska kolla på det med,, håller fortfarande och uppdaterar,, fan ,, trodde att det hände redan när jag höll på att installera
<spixx> /boot/
<virtuald> jenka: var filsystemen är monterade, främst /
<virtuald> /boot ligger nog på samma disk
<jenka> "/dev/sdb1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)"
<virtuald> ok står det sdb-någonting för / också?
<zocki> hehe,, det måste väl finnas fler här som kan detta,, än bara du,,,,, många är ju inne i rummet,,,
<emerain> zocki: jo, det kanske gjordes då du installerades, men sen har det kommit nya :)
<zocki> au fan,, omöjligt,,, jag gjorde ju detta för knappt,, 3 timmar sen tror jag
<spixx> zocki: det blir för många kockar ;)
<zocki> hehe
<spixx> Vad var problemet?
<emerain> jag lyssnar på spixx och går bort en stund. tjenixen :)
<jenka> virtuald: va?
 * spixx killed emerain :(
<virtuald> jenka: står det /dev/sdbX för "/" också?
<jenka> virtuald: nä
<virtuald> jenka: vad står det då?
<larsemil> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8374198.ab
<spixx> larsemil: han lär få ett par kulor i skallen rätt snart :P
<jenka> virtuald: Står det ja skrev? Förstår inte riktigt. :(
<virtuald> alltså typ /dev/sdb2 on / type ext4
<virtuald> eller /dev/mapper/namn-root on / type xx
<jenka> aå
<jenka> "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--server-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> jaja kör sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<jenka> ok och då installeras grub i rätt disk?
<virtuald> verkar så
<jenka> vi kör på det :P Tack! (:
<virtuald> 8]
<zChris> är det möte still?
<zocki> ok,,, update är färdig,,, körde vlc install,,, men fortfarande samma meddelande
<virtuald> va…
<zocki> japp,,, samma meddelande
<zocki> hmm,, går detta att göra manuelt på något vis
<zocki> eller det är för avancerat
<virtuald> du kan försöka med pakehanteraren under system/administration istället
<virtuald> tryck uppdatera, sök efter vlc, och markera det och tryck utför ändringarna (va ett tag sen jag använde det)
<zocki> hmm,, det är där jag gjorde det
<zocki> den metoden använde jag från början,,
<zocki> känner inte till någon annan
<virtuald> aha, finns en "programcentral för ubuntu" på programmenyn också. stäng synaptic innan du startar den
<zocki> ok
<zocki> Misslyckades med att hämta paketet,,,,,, kontrollera din anslutning
<zocki> fan jag är ju ansluten hela tiden
<zocki> ja kan ju surfa
<zocki> sen vet jag inte om det gör något om jag använder router
<zocki> men det är ju vanligt idag
<virtuald> nä alltså det är vanlig http den hämtar med
<zocki> då vet jag inte varför den gör så här
<zocki> detta är ju någon slags basic thing man gör
<virtuald> det enda jag kan se är att filen på servern är uppdaterad 3 dec (efter att senaste utgåvan släpptes) och går att komma åt…
<x_link> dagon_: Ahaaa, okej =)
<zocki> undrar varför den säger,, fobridden ip,, på slutet av meddelandet
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Januari2011_Joker.png
<virtuald> zocki: om du går in i programkällor också under administration på systemmenyn kan du nog välja en annan server
<virtuald> zocki: se till att du har -security och -updates ikryssat också (kryssa inte i backports)
<barzam> nån som kollat in: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/wiki/doku.php
<dagon_> barzam: har kollat som hastigast
<dagon_> testade t o m chrome os när det var sprillans nytt
<dagon_> var inte direkt lockande
<dagon_> bara tanken på att köra allt i molnet
<dagon_> www.idg.se/2.1085/1.360848/microsofts-molntjanst-drabbad-av-dataintrang <- bara det räcker som avskräckande exempel
<delhage> kryptera allt
<dagon_> fortfarande
<dagon_> att lagra allt över nätet
<dagon_> meego ser bättre ut än chrome os tbh
<zocki_> hej igen
<Philip5> håj
<zocki_> gnome mplayer,, gick bra att installera,,,, och spelar jag dvd film,, så funkar det även i fullscreen,, men,, när jag kör youtube ,, då blir det dåligt på fullscreen
<zocki_> vad kan vara problemet
<Philip5> att din version av flash inte hard stöd för hårdvaruacceleration
<Philip5> det finns först med flash 10.1 beta
<zocki_> vlc,, kunde jag inte installera,, på grund av,, att den ger felmeddelande om att ,, det inte går,, kontrollera din anslutning,, konstigt
<Philip5> beta2 till och med
<zocki_> hmm,, men du,,, jag installerade ,, linux ubuntu,,,   idag
<Philip5> ja
<zocki_> men vad är problemet då,, den hämtar ju allt nytt
<zocki_> eller
<Philip5> nej
<zocki_> fan
<Philip5> ubuntu kommer med det som är testat och anses stabilt till release
<zocki_> hmm,, tryckte på update,, och den har den fixat också
<Philip5> inte sånt som kommer nyare efter det
<zocki_> hmm,, men jag gjorde det för ett par timmar sen
<Philip5> updates som kommer är säkerhets och buggfixar
<Philip5> en del saker kommer nyare om de hamnar i förrådet backports men det är bara ett fåtal program som hamnar där
<zocki_> ok,, vad ska jag göra,,, ursäkta om jag stör dig mitt i något som du gör,, men jag är en ren nybörjare
<Philip5> normalt så är tumregeln att köra det som kommer med ubuntu för då vet man att det ska vara testat och stabilt
<zocki_> ja,, men det funkar ju inte som det ska
<Philip5> är det saker som måste uppdateras för att man ska ha en viss funktion eller stöd så får man titta efter någon/några som tillhandahåller 3e-part förråd
<zocki_> den ville inte ladda hem,, vlc   tex,,, sen klyddar det med video
<Philip5> i annat fall installera och fixa själv
<Philip5> vlc ska du kunna ta hem
<zocki_> det går inte,, men,,, denna,, mplayer,, gick
<Philip5> se först till att köra en uppdatering av dina förrådlistor och sedan prova att installera vlc igen
<zocki_> förrådlistor???
<Philip5> kör en source update
<zocki_> var de de som fanns där när jag tryckte på update?
<Philip5> ja
<zocki_> det är redan gjort
<Philip5> prova att hämta vlc igen då
<maxjezy> zocki, du kan testa ett program som heter minitube för att spela youtube videos
<maxjezy> den använder inte flash
<zocki_> in i programcentralen ,, eller hur
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> om det inte går så kolla vad den ger för felmeddelande
<zocki_> misslyckades med att hämta paketet,, kolla upp din uppkoppling
<Philip5> låter ju som ett konstigt felmeddelande kan jag tycka
<zocki_> ja,,
<Recordable> Ta en screenshot på det och ladda upp så får vi se
<Philip5> kan du testa att installera från en terminal annars?
<zocki_> sådana grejer kan jag inte,,,
<Philip5> brukar kunna ge mer detaljerade felmeddenaden
<zocki_> precis sett hur linux ser ut
<zocki_> heh
<Philip5> kopiera och klistra in följande i en terminal: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Philip5> terminal hittar du i menyn
<zocki_> ok
<zocki_> @d-VT8366-8235:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc [sudo] password for d:  Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändiga:   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic Använd "apt-get autoremove" för att ta bort dem. Följande ytterligare paket kommer att installeras:   libiso9660-7 libvcdinfo0 
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> om du svarar ja på det?
<zocki_> ska jag trycka ja nu
<Philip5> skriva
<Philip5> har inte mitt på svenska
<zocki_> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]? j Fel http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe libiso9660-7 i386 0.81-4   404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] E: Vissa arkiv kunte inte hämtas. Prova att köra "apt-get update" eller med --fix-missing. d@d-VT8366-8235:~$
<maxjezy> var rapporterar man trasiga program som finns i ubuntu programcentralen?
<Philip5> hur menar du transiga?
<zocki_> som du ser,, så kan jag inte ladda hem,, vlc
<zocki_> men det gick med,, mplayern
<zocki_> finns det något jag kan göra angående om,, flashen
<zocki_> att ge bra stream på fullscreen
<maxjezy> Philip5, programmet fungerar inte
<zocki_> så fort jag minskar bilden ,, allt ok,,
<maxjezy> kan du packa minitube 1.3 på din ppa?
<Philip5> verkar som den inte har synkat listan med libiso9660
<Philip5> kan kan jag väl
<maxjezy> det är minitube 1.1 på den som följer med ubuntu
<maxjezy> och den är out of date
<maxjezy> kan inte ladda in videos
<maxjezy> zocki, du kan ju alltid sänka kvaliten till lägsta i youtube
<maxjezy> eller så väntar du tills Philip5 packat minitube 1.3
<zocki_> har försökt
<maxjezy> då kan du titta utan flash
<maxjezy> i ett separat program som ser ut så här http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<zocki_> hehe,,, villka edeer ni som kan detta,,
<maxjezy> mycket smidigt program
<Philip5> zocki_: det är faktiskt rätt konstigt det där
<zocki_> vad gör jag
<zocki_> hehe
<Philip5> testa om du kan byta till en annan server att hämta ifrån än den svenska
<Philip5> borde kunna ändra det i software center
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kanske har koll på hur det ser ut i gnome om man vill byta server man hämtar ifrån?
<zocki_> ska kolla om det är möjligt,,,
<Philip5> jo möjligt är det
<maxjezy> zocki, klicka på redigera
<maxjezy> programkällor
<maxjezy> in med din kod
<zocki_> hehe,, stop där nu,,,,
<zocki_> som sagt,, jag är nybörjare vad gäller ubuntu
<zocki_> program platser system,,,
<Philip5> får starta upp en ubuntu med gnome virtuellt så jag ser :)
<zocki_> var först
<zocki_> hehe
<maxjezy> okej, gör så här, klicka på menyn Program
<maxjezy> längst ner i den, finns programcentralen
<zocki_> ja
<maxjezy> när den är öppnad, välj redigera
<maxjezy> längst ner i redigera menyn finner du programvaro källor
<maxjezy> vänta tills den öppnar upp, klicka i ditt lösenord om den ber om det.
<zocki_> ok
<zocki_> hämtat från sverige,, står det
<zocki_> ska jag ändra till något annat
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> ändra till något annat närliggande land
<Philip5> eller till main server
<Philip5> det är från vilken server den ska hämta dina paket ifrån
<maxjezy> zocki, eller så klickar du på "välj bästa servern"
<henken> jag har problem med att byta tangentbordslayout. Om jag lägger till en layout i tangentbordsinställningarna så dyker den inte upp i tangentbordsappletens lista, och det går inte att byta mellan dem. Någon som stött på det (i 10.10)?
<Philip5> den svenska råkar nog vara ur synk för tillfället
<maxjezy> Philip5, finns ju 7 i sverige
<maxjezy> någon annan borde väl fungera?
<Philip5> bara de ligger i synk
<zocki_> den letar efter den bästa servern nu
<Philip5> det fixar ju sig själv vid nästa synk som servern kör
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur går det, multitaskar du ?
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy is dreaming of a minitube 1.3
<Philip5> med minitube?
<maxjezy> aaa :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> kul kväll.. flyttar backuper mellan två diskar.
<Philip5> amelia: sånt som är så kul om det är mycket data
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har minitube för egen sajt med sås då?
<amelia> Philip5: är inte så farligt ändå. 25-30 GB
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<maxjezy> jag vet inte om det är sås dock
<maxjezy> men det är deras sida!
<Philip5> jodå det är sås där också
<Philip5> maxjezy: den nya finns i natty så det är ju bara att backporta den
<maxjezy> hm, ska kika.
<zocki_> det gick att installera Vlc,, nu,, tackar för det
<Philip5> tror inte det hjälper dig :)
<zocki_> tryckte på att den skulle ta,,, huvudserver,, något sånt
<Philip5> zocki_: jo det kan bli så där om man har otur och något paket har hamnat tillfälligt ur synk på en server
<zocki_> något jag kan göra åt,, flash,,, för youtube klipp
<Philip5> det löser sig då av sig själv när paketen på servern hamnar i synk igen vilket kan ta någon timme eller så
<Philip5> ska du ha hårdvaruacceleration med flash får du ladda ner beta av flash och installera manuellt.
<Philip5> beta betyder att den inte är helt stabil än så den kan bugga lite eller krascha
<Philip5> men har acceleration
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-06
<maxjezy> Philip5, bACKPORTS igång men ingen 1.3
<zocki_> funkar nerladdning och installation på samma sätt som i windows?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag skrev att JAG fick backporta den ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> zocki_: nej
<zocki_> det var ju som fan
<Philip5> zocki_: kör du 32 eller 64bit ubuntu?
<zocki_> 32
<Philip5> vad har du för grafikkort? så vitt jag vet så funkar bara nvidia än med acceleration men jag kan ha fel
<zocki_> jo,, det är nvidia
<dagon_> say what
<Philip5> vilken model?
<zocki_> det är ett gammalt kort,,, har installerat linux på den gamla datorn
<Philip5> dagon_: vaknade du till nu? ;)
<zocki_> men,, mx400,, ska det vara
<Philip5> zocki_: tror du måste ha ett grafikkort som är nyare än nvidias 8000-serie
<zocki_> aufan
<Philip5> äldre saknar stöd för hårdvaruacceleration av video
<Philip5> vet inte när mx400 kom dock
<maxjezy> 1999 tippar jag på
<zocki_> hmm,, då är det väl det som är problemet då,,, men dvd film funkar på fullscreen
<Philip5> fast filmen spelas väl upp av din cpu?
<Philip5> inte av din gpu
<Philip5> dvs att om du spelar film så går din cpu på 100%?
<zocki_> hehe,, har ingen aning villka drivrutiner är installerade ,, har svårt för att hitta sådana grejer,, heh
<zocki_> ja ,, den måste väl ha hjälp av cpu:n
<Philip5> har inget med drivisar att göra utan vad som får jobba när du spelar upp filmen
<Philip5> har du ett nyare grafikkort så kan den avlasta och ta hand om uppspelningen av filmen så datorns cpu kan roa sig med annat och inte belastas
<maxjezy> jag tittade på family guy och renderade i luxrender samtidigt
<Philip5> som men min datorn nu med senaste flash så kan jag spela upp en flash-film från youtube som är i HD-upplösning i helskärmsläge och ändå så drar jag bara en 15% av cpu för att resten sköts av grafikkortet
<maxjezy> jag har renderat 8 timmar nu och skitresultat fortfarande
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa octane
<Philip5> lux är inget för den som har bråttom
<zocki_> ni ska ha tusen tack,,, jag var inte beredd på att jag skulle få hjälp direkt,,,  riktigt bra rum ,, och folk som är här förmodar jag
<Philip5> zocki_: vi ubuntuister är ju oftast ett hjälpsamt släkte :)
<maxjezy> zocki, vänta tills Philip5 fixat minitube så kommer nog flash flyta lite bättre
<zocki_> :)   men vad bra,,, tänkte köra lite,, ubuntu,,, för att få känna lite,,,
<maxjezy> youtube iaf
<maxjezy> vimeo osv, nothing to do about it
<Philip5> maxjezy: vimeo funkar bra med nya flash :)
<zocki_> ok,, nu vet jag inte vad philip5 egentligen sysslar med,, men hur kan han fixa??
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, hos mig fungerar vimeo fint iaf
<maxjezy> zocki, Philip5 är tomten
<maxjezy> han packar paket
<zocki_> hehe
<maxjezy> och skickar dem vidare till oss snälla barn
<maxjezy> dvs, förser oss med senaste versionsnummer av bra program
<zocki_> ok,, är inte riktigt med på vad du säger,,, men ok,, kör på
<zocki_> :)
<Philip5> zocki_: det som du saknade tidigare
<Philip5> maxjezy saknar en nyare version av ett program som inte finns med i ubuntus egna lista med program
<Philip5> så då packar jag dem så de kan installeras i ubuntu
<Philip5> lägger upp dem i ett 3e-part förråd som kallas för PPA
<zocki_> men vad kul,,,
<Philip5> maxjezy: men minitube är ju beroende av en del kde4-grejer... törs du köra sånt?!! ;)
<zocki_> läst lite om att ,, ubuntu ändras hela tiden,,, andra människor kan förändra och göra bättre versioner,,, men du,, hur vet man om denna nya version är gjord av en ärlig person,,
<Philip5> zocki_: det kan man inte veta om man inte känner den
<Philip5> däremot så kan man gå in och kolla vad det är som installeras om man hämtar från en PPA
<Philip5> man kan där ladda ner källkoden och även se hur och vad den byggt
<Philip5> missköter man en ppa så blir man av med den
<zocki_> jag menar ,, nu kan ju du ,, göra en nyare version med denna som är ute idag,,, men du kanske gör något skumt i den,,,  hur väljer folk villken version står på tur,, är det större företag som avgör??
<Philip5> nej det är användaren som avgör
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det? finns ju i ubuntus repo..
<zocki_> hmmmmm, där sa du något
<zocki_> missköter man sin ppa
<Philip5> maxjezy: menar hur ppa funkar
<zocki_> då är det bara personer med ppa som kan förändra?
<zocki_> ah,,, jag är lite villse över hur det fungerar
<zocki_> alla kan ändra
<Philip5> nej utan det är folk som är antagna för att ha hand om ett eller flera program som bestämmer det
<Philip5> de kallas maintainers
<zocki_> så ,, du menar att,,, jag som är så här ny,, och kan lite,, ändrar lite grann,, och sen ut med den
<zocki_> kommer den inte att räknas som en ny version
<Philip5> det finns en grupp maintainers som tillhör canonical som är företaget bakom ubuntu som har hand om att sköta alla grundläggande grejer i ubuntu
<zocki_> finns det folk som kollar
<zocki_> ooooooooooooooooooook
<zocki_> nu är jag med
<zocki_> heh
<Philip5> sedan finns det en commuinitygrupp som har hand om grejer utanför
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSUKRhcGXUI/AAAAAAAAA5g/X5hmMoXQ_mA/s1600/8timmar14minuter.png
<maxjezy> 8 timmar och 14 minuter :)
<Philip5> du kan se det genom att titta på fina listor och det som finns i main är det som kommer från ubuntu och det som kommer från källor som heter universe och multiverse är communityskapade program
<maxjezy> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSTguCWtXyI/AAAAAAAAA5Q/65r6b3mfTtc/s1600/1wineglass.png
<x_link> maxjezy: Kör du Ubuntu 10.10?
<maxjezy> en timme!
<maxjezy> x_link, japp
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Det är inte default tema du kör va?
<x_link> För den är väl mörk?
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte så hög upplösning på bilden heller va?
<maxjezy> näe..
<maxjezy> 800.600
<maxjezy> duger för att se resultatet
<maxjezy> det är ju bara ett test :)
<maxjezy> har ju aldrig gjort en färdig rendering i lux
<Philip5> zocki_: men vem som helst kan hjälpa till att göra ubuntu bättre genom att bidra på det sätt man kan och vill
<Philip5> zocki_: genom att skicka in buggrapporter på sånt som är fel eller hjälpa till med översättningar eller skriva dokumentation
<zocki_> jag förstår,,,
<Philip5> vissa saker behöver man ansöka om att få vara med och bidra med för att man ska godkännas och andra kan man skicka in till sådana som är antagna så de kan använda det
<Philip5> så får man en kedja av förbättringar
<zocki_> ok,, vad kan jag inte göra med linux,, men kan om jag använder windows
<maxjezy> zocki, använda senaste windowsprogrammen
<zocki_> är det spel som klyddar,, eller
<Philip5> det som saknas mest är nog spel
<zocki_> ah,, skit i det
<zocki_> annat?
<Philip5> inget
<Philip5> det mesta för windows har ju alternativ istället för linux
<zocki_> det ser ut som att jag inte kan ladda hem allt vad jag ser ,, när jag surfar
<zocki_> måste stå för linux,, eller?
<Philip5> du ska normalt inte installera från olika sidor som du gör när du laddar hem för windows
<zocki_> hmm
<Philip5> hittar du något så kollar du om det finns i ubuntus förråd med software center
<maxjezy> samma regler gäller ju i windows med
<Philip5> fast i windows så finns det ju inte något förråd direkt
<maxjezy> bara ladda det man vet är fritt från skit.
<zocki_> så,, linux har också sina egna,, videoredigerings program,, konverterare och så vidare
<maxjezy> japp
<zocki_> kul
<Philip5> när man vet vad man gör kan man börja titta på hur man bygger saker från sajter och installerar
<maxjezy> zocki, i din ubuntu finns PiTiVi
<maxjezy> det duger för simpel redigering, klippa osv.
<Philip5> finns en del man bör tänka på innan man installerar själv
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> det går sådär snabbt att flytta backuper över wlan...
<maxjezy> zocki, annars är blender ett härligt program för video redigering
<maxjezy> så kan du göra dina egna pixar filmer med
<maxjezy> modellera, animera och göra spel
<maxjezy> blender är antagligen det bästa programmet till linux
<maxjezy> man kan göra i princip allt i det.
<Philip5> det är inte bäst när man ska skicka mail ;)
<zocki_> animera är bra,,,, website program ,, är jag också ute efter,,, samt,, inspelningsprogram för tex,, webkamera och så vidare,, för musik
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du inte man kan skicka mail med blender?
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> man kan skapa ett mailscript
<maxjezy> Philip5, håller du med om att blender är det bästa programmet?
<maxjezy> bredaste är det nog
<maxjezy> har aldrig stött på ett fetare och smalare program i mitt liv
<zocki_> det finns inte direkt här på ubunta va
<zocki_> det är något man får hitta
<Philip5> du får installera det från software center
<zocki_> aaaa,, ok
<zocki_> hehe
<zocki_> det måste vara tråkigt som fan att snacka med en fräsch djävul
<zocki_> men,,, jag är tacksam
<maxjezy> zocki, nej, det är jätteskoj när det kommer nytt folk hit
<maxjezy> hoppas du stannar och bidrar inom sinom tidom med dina nya kunskaper till andra nybörjare
<zocki_> ja,, om jag nu lär mig något
<maxjezy> zocki, inläringskurvan i linux är 400% snabbare än windows
<zocki_> det är svårt nu i början
<maxjezy> din hjärna kommer åter bli aktiv och frossa i nya tankesätt
<zocki_> ja om man nu,, väljer rätt kurva
<zocki_> blir svårare om man väljer en rak kurva,, då tar det lååång tid
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/6223/minitube030.png
<zocki_> fel ordning ,, osv
<Philip5> det är sig likt med nya
<maxjezy> Philip5, 2.42 :)
<maxjezy> super3boy's tutorials var de första jag tittade på
<amelia> dumdidum *tristess*
<Philip5> amelia: du får pilla dig i naveln lite... ropa in i den och se om det ekar... :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, är den backportad nu?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja hos mig :)
<maxjezy> ahmen, jag längtar massa!
<Philip5> är inte så förtjust i minitube för egen del
<amelia> Philip5: hahaha
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag tycker det har potential
<maxjezy> att bli grymt
<amelia> Philip5: att titta på backuper som flyttas överwlan är lite som att titta på färg som torkar.
<Philip5> maxjezy: är uppladdat nu och byggs inom en timme
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> tänkte att jag skulle uppgradera min burk under natten, är ju ledig till på måndag så har gott om tid på mig att laga fel.
<maxjezy> amelia, måste du övervaka processen?
<amelia> maxjezy: njä, men ska sätta igång en distupgrade när den är klar.
<maxjezy> amelia, kör du redhat?
<amelia> maxjezy: nej.
<amelia> maxjezy: fedora
<maxjezy> jaha :)
<maxjezy> trodde du var redhat-girl
<Nafallo> pga bilden
<peetra> Jag har åsså trott att amelia är redhat!!!
<zocki_> villken hemsida är störst vad gäller ,, linux-ubuntu grejer,
<maxjezy> Philip5, sök på dammagrus
<maxjezy> i din minitube
 * Nafallo tycker amelia ska farga hatten gra och vara lite arlig istallet ;-)
<maxjezy> och välj video nr 2
<amelia> maxjezy: ah jo, men redhat enterprise desktop är inte så kul. då kör jag hellre fedora, den är mer uppdaterad.
<maxjezy> stupid heter den
<maxjezy> zocki, beror på vad du söker
<amelia> redhat är ju klart favoriten för servrar i driftkritiska miljöer. men hemma duger centos, samma sak fast billigare.
<zocki_> ok
<maxjezy> zocki, http://www.youtube.com/metalx1000
<peetra> centos? Det vart med grafisk styrning, va?
<maxjezy> där har du en bra snubbe som gör tutorials för linuxprogram distar
<amelia> peetra: du kan installera x windows systems om du vill, men det är inte nödvändigt
<maxjezy> zocki, http://www.youtube.com/user/thisweekinlinux
<maxjezy> där har du linuxnyheter
<maxjezy> om du gillar sånt
<maxjezy> jag gillar linuxnyheter
<zocki_> ja ja,, behöver lära mig,, youtube är väl bra att söka på,, heh
<maxjezy> japp, finns massor med bra, och mer dåliga videos
<maxjezy> men dom jag gav dig länkar till håller hög klass
<zocki_> uh,, det var ju inte så bra
<vs-hs> vilket filsystem rekommenderar ni för en NAS/Samba?
<vs-hs> Partitionen blir väl ca 6 TB
<zocki_> inte vill jag titta på dåliga videos,, hehe
<maxjezy> zocki, näe de stämmer bra det
<maxjezy> vill du se fina videos så kan du titta på min kanal
<maxjezy> youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> mina håller alltid hög klass!
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det "stupid test in blender!" du menar?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> gjorde den igår
<dagon_> vs-hs: det beror på vilken sorts maskiner som vill komma åt den
<maxjezy> har du sett något bättre?! :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: är det du som spelar didgeridoo? :P
<peetra> Nafallo amelia http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=52371 Fast andra kan också yta en titt på själva rubriken, den blev lite fel, måste nog rätta den.
<vs-hs> dagon_: Windows, OS X
<vs-hs> dagon_: Men det spelar ingen roll då den ska köra Samba och Nfs
<peetra> Å dagon_ är också här.
<vs-hs> Bland annat
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det blender 2.49 du leker med där eller?
<maxjezy> dagon_, näe, det är något jag hitta på youtuben
<dagon_> vs-hs: kör då ext4 eftersom btrfs inte är helt hundra än
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<dagon_> maxjezy: aw :( nu blev jag besviken
<vs-hs> dagon_: Yeah ext4 lutar det mot
<vs-hs> dagon_: Jag brukade dock köra XFS förut för lagring
<maxjezy> Philip5, allt är en reflektion på en plane
<vs-hs> dagon_: Men antar att ext4 har blivit bättre
 * Philip5 tycker maxjezy bara ska köra med 2.5x
<maxjezy> shadeless och massa curves som styr allt
<dagon_> vs-hs: jadå :)
<vs-hs> Det en jäkla tid att formatera bara ;D
<maxjezy> riktig snabb rendering var det iaf
<maxjezy> tog några minuter bara
<dagon_> peetra: skrev du nåt till mig? :O shellet laggar lite..
<maxjezy> typ 3-4 minuter
<maxjezy> 100 frames
<maxjezy> som spelas 3 ggr
<maxjezy> jag är nöjd med effekten inom ringarna
<maxjezy> tror jag är ensam inom blender världen med den effekten
<maxjezy> det är den enda grejen som tar skuggor med
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är ufos för en videogrej då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, filmade ufos med min mobil
<Philip5> är det match moving/camera tracking?
<maxjezy> näe, det är tre helikoptrar som flyger över vattnet bara
<maxjezy> :)
<amelia> peetra: team leaders har inte mer beslutanderätt än ngåon annan.
<amelia> peetra: antingen beslutar man gemensamt i gruppen eller i locot.
<dagon_> maxjezy: ska kika lite mer på dina videos, som inspiration :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, gör det och glöm inte premunera!
<peetra> Jeps, jag tyckte det kländes konstigt att skriva så, uppfattade loggen lite skumt kanske. :)
<maxjezy> gratis, kostar ingenting!
<dagon_> maxjezy: :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<peetra> Syns att jag gnälllde om Aftonblads-rubriker, nu kan jga inte ha kvar rubriken om sex på IRC-möte. :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde du hade gjort helisarna o blender
<peetra> *Synd
<amelia> peetra: tanken är ju att ingen enskild person ska ha mer beslutande rätt än någon annan utan att alla beslut måste tas i större eller mindre grupper.
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, snart så, det hade varit en ganska stilig tacking isf, iaf!
<Philip5> johanbr: är det någe pådrag i dina krokar nu när det just nu är final i jvm-hockey med canada i huvudrollen
<maxjezy> tracking
<Philip5> har du testat någe tracking i blender?
<maxjezy> näpp, men jag är på gång med det
<maxjezy> nästa projekt blir det
<maxjezy> jag har ju skaffat kamera  :)
<johanbr> Philip5, nja, det är ju i Buffalo så en bit bort
<johanbr> men det är tydligen mest kanadensare där :)
<peetra> Inte synd om den tanken att beslut görs  gemensamt, synd att jag inte kan ha en sensationell rubrik. :P
<amelia> peetra: haha
<Philip5> johanbr: ja det är är nästan bara kanadicker
<amelia> ibland undrar jag om jag verkligen ska  borde jobba med it. städar bort massa skit för att jag ska ta backup och så tömmer jaginte papperkorgen först. :P
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> johanbr: när kanada spelade mot usa så tror jag ändå det var 2/3 av publiken som var kanadensare trots att det är i usa
<maxjezy> papperskorgen är lite 90:tal
<amelia> ajja, jag är väl snäppet vassare än användare som har seriösa mappstrukturer i papperskorgen och sparar data där. :P
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> amelia: heh
<dagon_> sånt har jag varit med om
<dagon_> min polare sparade all pr0n där
<amelia> (och ja, jag har sett det förekomma på riktigt)
<maxjezy> dagon_, LOL
<maxjezy> varför inte bara köra dold mapp?
<dagon_> han grät nästan blod när jag tömde den på 2100 filer
<Philip5> dagon_: hade han töm-papperskorg som panic-button?!? :P
<maxjezy> letar man pr0n så letar man ju först i papperskorgen
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde man letade i din webbläsar cache!!! :P
<zocki_> ftp server,,, är det något man kan ha i linux
<amelia> hmm, fedora-14-s390x.img är nog INTE en bildfil..
<Philip5> zocki_: självklart även om det är lite 90-tal
<maxjezy> Philip5, den är alltid rensad?! eller vet du något jag inte vet?!
<maxjezy> kanske ska rensa ur din PPA :)
<zocki_> 90 talet
<zocki_> va fan
 * maxjezy har inget att dölja.
<dagon_> Philip5: ftp äger
<amelia> jag är sämst på att sortera data..
<peetra> Jag får fixa protokollet imorgon. :)  Godnatinati på er!
<maxjezy> Philip5, är den klar nu
<maxjezy> bygger fortfarande?
<dagon_> natti peetra :)
<maxjezy> statusrapport!?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske ska smyga in lite pr0n i mina paket som påskägg :D
<dagon_> hahaha
<amelia> peetra: natti natt, fråga om det är något jag kan hjälpa till med.
<maxjezy> Philip5, välj ingen smaklös pr0n bara.
<amelia> peetra: jag är nog på irc efter 14 iad
<amelia> iaf*
<maxjezy> hatar när man hittat cd skivor med dålig pr0n
<peetra> amelia, om du får ihop debatten till fyra rader, så är du guld värd! ;P
<maxjezy> speciellt när de är jpeg också
<maxjezy> så 90 tal
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> borde banna jpeg från internet
<zocki_> säg inte bara att man får använda,, (cmd) eller vad det nu kallas i linux,, för att kunna ha ftp server
<amelia> peetra: stor risk, inte utan att hitta på iaf.
<Philip5> jpeg2000
<maxjezy> zocki, finns massor med olika ftp's
<Philip5> nya standarden
<Nafallo> peetra: hur bevakar jag den?
<zocki_> fan,, tänkte på ett program,,
<Philip5> zocki_: det måste man inte
<maxjezy> jpeg2000 känns så sent 90:tal
<Philip5> zocki_: kolla upp programmet gproftpd i software center
<dagon_> jpegx låter häftigare
<maxjezy> GIF ftw!
<dagon_> eller bara jpeg2
<zocki_> ok
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu jävlar börjar den bli ren
<maxjezy> renderingen
<maxjezy> 9 timmar 13 minuter
<maxjezy> hittills
<Philip5> zocki_: det ser ut så här: http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=29
<Nafallo> peetra: nvm. hittade.
<peetra> Nafallo, du ska ha bevaka tråd
<peetra> okej
<maxjezy> tror dock det kommer ta minst 20 timmar
<dagon_> vad rendererar du som tar 20 timmar?!
<Nafallo> peetra: jag har pa engelska :-P
<Nafallo> dagon_: avatar sakert ;-)
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> dagon_: ett vinglas med luxrenderer
<dagon_> Nafallo: hade nog tagit 20 år med en enda dator :P
<dagon_> tror inte ens det räcker
<peetra> Jag har inte den lila stilen, så jag måsta börja fundera var den är i den. :) Jag klarar inte av att få översikt utan min deafult-prosilver. <3
<dagon_> Oo
<peetra> Jag föreslår att du byter din stil till vulfgar eller prosilver, forumena är väldigt lättnavigerade i dem. :)
<zocki_> finns inget den visar när jag skriver gproftpd ,, i sök
<peetra> Bra att du har den på engelska, Nafallo, det har fuinnits buggar i engelskan på just ubuntu-se ibland, som ingen upptäckt då vi alla bara kör svenska.
<Nafallo> peetra: vad bra att jag anvander forumet sa mycket da ;-)
 * Nafallo ler
<zocki_> ok,, hittat
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag tror på 2000 år
<maxjezy> iaf med min dator och luxrender
<dagon_> vad har du för dator?
<maxjezy> om ens 2000 år skulle räcka
<maxjezy> netbook 1,6 ghz
<maxjezy> samsung n140
<dagon_> aw
<dagon_> är det din primära blenderdator? :(
<maxjezy> japp
<dagon_> ehm
<maxjezy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSIaOQIgfhI/AAAAAAAAA4w/dhK6R_hTJBc/s1600/test.png
<maxjezy> så ser min setup ut
<dagon_> alltså kommer jag att renderera på nolltid
<maxjezy> ritplatta, mus, skärm, netbook och numpad
<maxjezy> och massor med sladdar
<maxjezy> högtalare har jag med och en billig ikea lampa
<maxjezy> 5w
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> btw, alarm-clock finns i förråden
<dagon_> med applet och allt
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag installerade det
<dagon_> har för mig jag använde det innan
<maxjezy> btw, jag har renderat i 9 timmar, och datorn har inte stigit i temperatur alls
<maxjezy> that's amazing!
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> samsung is the shit!
<maxjezy> såg du att jag hade en PS2 mus konverter också?
<maxjezy> jag har inte ens lasermus
<maxjezy> snacka om budget studio jag har
<dagon_> jag har en AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.0GHz, 6GB RAM @ 1333MHz och ett ATi HD5770 XXX
<dagon_> jag känner mig nästan bortskämd
<maxjezy> oj, varför renderar inte du åt mig då?
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, du borde syssla med fluid simulationer i blender
<maxjezy> de kräver lite kraft bakom ratten
<maxjezy> mycket ram är också att föredra
<maxjezy> eller rök
<maxjezy> hade jag sån dator skulle jag sluta jobba och bara pilla 3d
<Philip5> maxjezy: men det är väl inte direkt någon värsting att rendera på den där lilla saken heller
<Philip5> maxjezy: du skulle ha några serverar ligga och snurra som du kunna lägga ut blender renderingarna på
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, kanske jag borde be dig att lägga in lite skadlig kod på vissa program
<maxjezy> så tar vi över folks servers
<maxjezy> och använder de i syfte att producera film i 4000pixlars upplösning
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> näe, där trampa jag nog över linjen i längdhopp över dåliga planer
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller hacka amelias jobbdator och pusha ut blender på alla unixburkar på hennes jobb ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, men nu är hon nog på vakt
<maxjezy> när hon vet planerna
<maxjezy> vi får nog skapa en bakdörr i hennes arbetskollegas jabber och kasta in skiten den vägen
<Philip5> jo hon är ju lite lömsk på så sätt
<maxjezy> jag tänkte fråga dustin om de är villiga att sponsra mig med en fet dator
<maxjezy> tror ni de vill?
<Philip5> de vill säkert sälja en till dig
<maxjezy> misstänker nästan det jag med.
<maxjezy> om man endå hade såna pengar
<Philip5> har du sett han som byggde om ett arkivskåp från ikea till ett rack med en massa serverar?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> helmer
<Philip5> rätt coolt
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> om jag bäddar in dustin reklam i alla mina animationer den renderar kanske de går med på det
<amelia> Philip5: pfft, inte störa mig nu..
<amelia> Philip5: försöker komma på hur jag ska få en examen i datavetenskap utan att behöva läsa upp gymnasiefysiken..
<Philip5> amelia: kan säkert bli klurigt
<amelia> Philip5: ser inte helt omöjligt ut faktiskt.
<cHarNe2> Philip5: detta är rätt coolt: http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/07/homemade-16tb-nas-dwarfs-the-competition-with-insane-build-quali/
<dagon_> åh fyfan
<dagon_> den tackar man inte nej till
<dagon_> frågan är om en filserver eller en NAS är att satsa på
<dagon_> tänkte antingen NFS-server eller NAS
<dagon_> nu tänker jag pengamässigt
<Philip5> johanbr: så jäkla bra! kanada verkar förlora finalen efter att ha tappat 3-0 mot ryssarna när de går in i 3e perioden
<Philip5> nu leder ryssarna med 3-5 och 1 min kvar
<johanbr> oj då
<Philip5> snacka om tysta kanadensare
<Philip5> galet
<Philip5> helt otroligt
<Philip5> måste gå in på tsn senare och kolla på sista perioden med kanadensiska kommentatorer
<dagon_> Philip5; svara mig nu ;)
<dagon_> Philip5: kolla runt 03:30
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> jäkla shell som laggar till
<dagon_> åh, update på blender25
<Philip5> var ju härom dagen
<Philip5> du kanske också ska köra lite luxrender i blender 2.5 som maxjezy leker med
<dagon_> jao
<Philip5> rätt kul men inte snabbaste renderaren direkt
<Philip5> inte bara för att den är unbiased
<Philip5> men va fan, nu får tsn skynda på att lägga ut 3e perioden också. 1a och 2a är ute
<Philip5> längtar redan efter att få se den sista igen och bäst att höra de kanadensiska kommentatorerna
<Philip5> måste vara priceless!
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: vad kör du för mediaspelare nu då?
<dagon_> blandar audacious och sonata
<Philip5> sonata
<Philip5> vad är det för nått?
<dagon_> klient för mpd
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> har aldrig fastnat för det där klient/server-upplägget med musik
<Philip5> kanske beror på att jag mest bara har en burk igång
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag har 4 igång som max
<dagon_> fast i samma rum
<Philip5> då kanske det är en fördel
<dagon_> men tänkte prova på mpd mest för lärandets skull
<Philip5> jag har 4 burkar i rummet också men jag kör nästan bara en
<Philip5> ibland labbar jag något med de andra
<dagon_> mjo, jag labbar mest med de andra
<dagon_> förutom netbooken
<dagon_> den har jag när jag latar mig i sängen :P
<Philip5> de andra låter lite mycket så det är jobbigt med alla igång
<Philip5> har bara stationära
<Philip5> verkar inte som om tsn vill lägga upp 3e perioden när kanada förlorar stort och snöpligt
<Philip5> fortfarande inte uppe
<dagon_> tsn?
<Philip5> en kanadensisk sportkanal på tv
<dagon_> ah
<Philip5> de har massa hockey som man kan kolla på deras play-funktion
<Philip5> och annan sport
<dagon_> kanske värt att kolla :>
<Philip5> om man är intresserad så
<dagon_> har de rugby?
<Philip5> men nu vill jag se om 3e
<Philip5> tror jag inte för rugby är nog inte så stort i kanada
<dagon_> har för mig att de hade ett bra lag en gång i tiden
<dagon_> kanske fått det om bakfoten
<Philip5> * NHL    * NBA    * MLB    * CFL    * NFL    * Curling    * Tennis    * Golf    * Soccer   o NASCAR       o Formula One         o IndyCar        o NASCAR Canadian Tire Series    * MMA
<Philip5> verkar vara det som de har mest sändningar om
<dagon_> ah, NFL har de ia
<dagon_> f
<Philip5> och poker
<dagon_> mma också
<dagon_> nice
<Philip5> och en del boxninh
<Philip5> g
<Philip5> men vad trött jag blir. de var skitsnabba på att lägga upp de två första perioderna och då innan matchen var slut men då var de i ledning och sedan krossades i sista och de verkar inte kanadensarna så snabba på att lägga ut
<amelia> yay! dist upgrade på gång.. svårt trött nu och över 1000 paket kvar..
<dataviruset> amelia: länge sedan sist du gjorde dist-upgrade eller? :o
<amelia> dataviruset: njä. förra versionen och den kom väl i september förra året tror jag.
<dataviruset> amelia: nu blev jag, som den nybörjare jag är, osäker på vad du egentligen gör. apt-get dist-upgrade?
<amelia> dataviruset: yum --releasever=14 distro-sync --skip-broken
<dataviruset> amelia: inte i ubuntu, alltså? :o
<amelia> dataviruset: nej, precis.
<dataviruset> amelia: nu vet jag inte hur det funkar i distributionen du kör - men du menar inte att du inte uppgraderat paket sedan september 2010? :p
<amelia> dataviruset: jag kör fedora och nej, jag menar inte att jag inte uppgraderat paket sedan september 2010 utan det jag gör är att jag byter version.
<dataviruset> amelia: ahaaa, nu ramlade poletten ner... som en do-release-upgrade i ubuntu då ;)
<dataviruset> amelia: ursäkta mig, känner mig dum nu :D
<amelia> ah, heter det så i ubntu.. har iaf för mig att man kör apt-get dist-upgrade i debian..
<dataviruset> amelia: det tror jag också, apt-get dist-upgrade i ubuntu påverkar bara linuxkärnan på sin höjd (eller, så långt ner man kan komma är väl mer korrekt uttryckt), i alla fall vad jag har sett
<amelia> dataviruset: har för mig att man måste ändra i repoinfon också för att få en nyare version.
<amelia> gör inte det där så ofta på debian, jag får ta redhat-maskinerna på jobbet istället. :)
<dataviruset> amelia: hmm, det är möjligt. aha, okej ;) jag har alltid undrat vad do-release-upgrade gör rent filmässigt. den måste ändra versionsangivelsen och sen uppdatera lite paket, men vilka? förutom liksom... apache2 som är nyare i senare ubuntu-versioner. :p
<dataviruset> sånt där kan jag ligga och fundera på och sen inte somna...
<dataviruset> antar att jag har för lite kunskap om vad som händer bakom kulisserna i en linuxdistribution
<amelia> det varierar ju en del beroende på vilket paketsystem som används också.
<amelia> hur det görs alltså. proceduren brukar vara rätt sama. nya sources som pekar på en nyare version av disten, sen vill man ju ladda ner allt så att man inte får problem med något gammalt paket som ligger och skräpar och förstör saker.
<dataviruset> amelia: du har säkert rätt. det jag funderar på är egentligen vilka paket som säger att det är just ubuntu 10.04 och inte 9.10, t.ex.
<dataviruset> amelia: vad det är som utgör varje distribution - att det är just ubuntu :p
<dataviruset> amelia: och ytterligare en följdfråga - vad är det ubuntu-utvecklarna ändrar på mellan två serverversioner, t.ex.? inte precis hur det ser ut
<amelia> att det just är ubuntu beror på hur det är paketerat, men det finns ju distributioner som är kompatibla med varandra till stor del som t.ex. RHEL, CentOS och Fedora. där är det inte ovanligt att man kan använda samma paket.
<amelia> det finns ju lite ideologiska strider om vad som får ligga var i ett *nix-system så där kan det förekomma skillnader.
<amelia> men just när en dist ska lyftas en version då är det mer fokus på att få in allt nytt som är tillräckligt testat och se till att det fungerar ihop.
<dataviruset> aha... känner igen det. man byter dist och *vips* så hittar man inga konfigurationsfiler där man trodde de fanns. AHA,
<amelia> i princip släpps ju inte nya major-versioner av program under en distributionsversions livstid
<dataviruset> nä, och jag kan tycka det är lite småkonstigt att allt måste provas så in i vassen, apache2 är ett lysande exempel. 2.2.14 är fortfarande standard i ubuntu 10.04, 2.2.17 är ute, tjohooooo? visst, allt måste testas, men inte i flera månader
<amelia> man kan t.ex. använda RHEL som exempel där, kärnan har samma version under alla sju åren en rhel är supportad. så t.ex. rhel 5 är baserad på 2.6.18 om jag inte minns fel, då patchar man upp 2.6.18 till en rimlig nivå och döper de olika verisonerna till 2.6.18-164 och 2.6.18-194 t.ex.
<dataviruset> aha, det gör man väl i ubuntu också tror jag
<amelia> dataviruset: det är ju inte apache i sig som måste testas i flera månader, just i apaches fall vill man att det fungerar med openssl och openssl har riktigt stora dependencies i ett linuxsystem så i princip hela systemet påverkas.
<amelia> det finns ju distar som testar mindre och kör en mer rullande releasecykel vilket innebär att saker släpps när det verkar fungera ihop. det resulterar dock ofta i att det är något som inte fungerar.
<dataviruset> RHEL sägs ju ha endast extremt utprovade paket i alla fall :)
<amelia> t.ex. man uppgraderar apache och då behöver man en nyare version av openssl.. men för att de ska kunna lägga in en ny openssl måste openssh och uppdateras, men så kanske man missar att postfix också behöver openssl och inte var tillräckligt ny för att klara den verisonen..
<amelia> och så kan det hålla på i evigheter..
<dataviruset> isch
<amelia> hehe, precis. man är ju inte direkt avundsjuk på de som sitter och bygger ihop allt.
<dataviruset> ... tacksam
<dataviruset> att Linuxkärnan är gratis är också ett under
<amelia> hehe, det är alltid någon som betalar för den.
<dataviruset> ahhh. allt detta är så häftigt. bara att här sitter folk mitt i natten som gärna hjälper en, liksom
<amelia> är ju inte precis som att jag har något bättre för mig. :)
<amelia> borde iofs gå och lägga mig... men det kanske är klart snart..
<dataviruset> inte för att låta oförskämd, men vad gör du här i #ubuntu-se? du kör liksom inte ubuntu =)
<amelia> njä, det gör jag ju visserligen inte sådär hemma om jag får välja, men jag har nog tillgång till och administrerar fler ubuntu-system än många här.
<amelia> sen är det linux som linux lixom, så stor skillnad är det inte.
<dataviruset> aha. nä, du har säkert rätt :)
<amelia> här är ju folk att prata med också. sen tycker jag alla nya användare är så gulligt naiva, själv är man ju rätt bitter nuförtiden. :)
<dataviruset> hahahaha! känner mig LITE träffad ;)
<amelia> :)
<dataviruset> ni är väldigt trevliga här inne, det är en sak som är säker
<amelia> ta det inte som en förolämpning bara, jag saknar den tiden när man var sådär riktigt naiv och entusiastisk.
<dataviruset> absolut inte, jag har redan förolämpat dig för att vara här inne :)
<amelia> haha
<dataviruset> nu känner jag att jag måste dra mig tillbaka innan det börjar regna talgoxar
<amelia> jag är van, det är det första folk frågar när de får veta att jag leker fedora på laptopen hemma. :P
<amelia> jag trodde nederbird:en över sverige var över.
<dataviruset> hahahaaa, antar att du liksom jag blir extra rolig när du är trött ;)
<dataviruset> nu stänger jag mIRC och Windows. antar att jag också är gillad nu :)
<amelia> haha, jag lever med en göteborgare, kvalitén på skämten blir lätt påverkade..
<dataviruset> kör ju "bara" ubuntu på mina två fina servrar som står hos min mormor inne i stan eftersom jag själv bor på landet med telias monopol-tjänster
<dataviruset> hahahaha! nu var du sådär rolig igen :D
<dataviruset> godnatt amelia och övriga kanalen, tack för all hjälp jag fått här tidigare och nu.
<dataviruset> *poff*
<elrowen> swedish?
<elrowen> i need to know what it is for difrence betwin desktop and netbook remix version of ubuntu?
<coobra> :D
<elrowen> somone?
<elrowen> please..
<coobra> desktop is made for general use and netbook remix for netbooks ?
<coobra> bhha
<kubuntu_user> finns det någon med möjlighet att moderera forumet hår?
<kubuntu_user> s/hår/här/
<kubuntu_user> god morgon!!!
<kubuntu_user> helo
<cahoot> känner du dig ensam?
<kubuntu_user> Jag har tråkigt...
<Haffe> Lär dig SQl.
<kubuntu_user> Det kan jag redan
<cahoot> läs en bok
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.swedroid.se/motorola-tillkannager-surfplattan-xoom-forst-ut-med-honeycomb-ces-2011/
<kodein> ipdakiller?!
<kodein> snygg docka.
<andol> kodein: Undrade först varför vi pratade dockor, innan jag kopplade vilken typ utav dockor det rörde sig om :)
<kodein> andol: :)
<larsemil> andol: hur går det med RoR
<andol> larsemil: Nöjde mig med några enkla exempel igår.
<amelia> yay! uppdragering klar äntligen!
<dagon_> usch och fy för snö
<antii> ja
<antii> när de snöar såhär mycket..
<Haffe> Det är iallafall inte mörkt och snöstorm samtidigt.
<kodein> här snöar det väl inte iaf?
<dagon_> jag har precis varit ute och skottat snö för en hel kontinent..
<kodein> är kontinenten i fråga antarktis?
<dagon_> japp
<kodein> du vet att snön ändå kommer att smälta bort, va?
<dagon_> tyvärr smälter den nog inte fort nog så att jag kan köra ut bilen
<kodein> du får väl lämna bilen på så du skyndar på den globala uppvärmningen.
<dagon_> isf får jag söka statligt bidrag med tanke på bensinpriset
<Haffe> Börja gräva tunnlar.
<Haffe> Kvanttunnling.
<dagon_> bud på det
<Haffe> Hahaha, ask a ninja.
<Haffe> 'Often my parents just left me alone with three starved tigers'.
<Recordable> Ska man ha 64 versionen av Ubuntu om det varit 64 versionen av Windows på datorn innan eller ska man ta 32 versionen?
<cHarNe2> Recordable: hur mycket minne har du? vad har du för processor?
<Recordable> cHarNe2, vart kollar man det lite snabbt? :p
<cHarNe2> kör du windows nu?
<Recordable> Nej
<virtuald> system/administration/systemövervakare
<cHarNe2> öppna en terminal och skriv: cat /proc/meminfo   och sedan: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cHarNe2> Recordable: det är nog enklare att göra som virtuald angav.
<Recordable> Hardware - Memory: 3.8GiB - Processor 0, 1, 2, 3 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU -  M 430 @ 2.27
<virtuald> byt till pae-kärnan
<virtuald> installera paketet linux-pae
<virtuald> linux-image-generic-pae hette det
<virtuald> pae=physical adress extension, då kan du ha upp till 64 GB minne
<virtuald> dessutom har den stöd för att märka minne som ej körbart så jag kör den på maskiner med mindre minne också
<speakman> virtuald: fast minnesaccess tar betydligt längre tid med pae, så det kostar lite också sägs det.
<Snille> Någon som vet om det går att "gömma" "Join" och "Leave" meddelanden i Empathy?
<virtuald> jas?
<virtuald> +Ã¥
<speakman> tror det var HeMan som förklarade
<virtuald> såg en benchmark där det va ungefär samma prestanda, men kommer inte ihåg riktigt vad de mätte
<johanbr> kärnan har väl bara 4 gb totalt att adressera, så den måste mappa in och ut minne...
<virtuald> men varje process har ju ändå virtuellt minne
<virtuald> så den får väl alltid mappa om?
<johanbr> nja, adressutrymmet är vanligtvis detsamma för alla processer
<johanbr> men det betyder inte att de kan komma åt allt
<virtuald> hmm.. kan ett program hoppa in i (jmp) ett annat programs minne?
<virtuald> om de körs av samma användare
<Haffe> Det tillåter väl inte kärnan?
<Haffe> Program kan väl bara komma åt minne som det självt allokerat?
<kodein> there be sigsegv, men...
<fjorgynn> nån bra på rtmpdump
<virtuald> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<fjorgynn> verkar funka
<fjorgynn> hade skrivit en 2 fel
<fjorgynn> haha, hope it will work
<fjorgynn> It fakking worked
<Haffe> !dubbelotoman
<ubot2> Factoid 'dubbelotoman' not found
<IPconfig> vad 'r nepomukservice
<fjorgynn> tacka fan för att tv4 är fail
<cahoot> Nepomuk aims to provide the basis to handle all kinds of metadata on the KDE desktop in a generic fashion
<gusnan> zakmopka
<kodein> dobry den
<fjorgynn> now converting flv to avi :D
<ulfenK> behöver hjälp med telia e-legitimation (net id) till ubunutu 10.04
<fjorgynn> vafan?
<fjorgynn> gjorde ffmpeg -i från flv till avi men fick 700ggr sämre output
<johanbr> fjorgynn, blir filstorlekarna ungefär samma?
<vs-hs> nån som har koll på vilken smtp-relay man ska använda med Telia Fiberlan?
<fjorgynn> johanbr: nej
<fjorgynn> hälften xD
<psyt7> hur funkar en realtime-kernel? uppdateras mer eller mindre dagligen
<fjorgynn> men försökte igen med massa inställningar och det blev också dåligt
<KiviE> vs-hs: smtprelay1.telia.com och smtp.prolane.telia.com kanske fungerar
<vs-hs> KiviE: thx
<johanbr> fjorgynn, antagligen ljuger flv-filen om bitrate eller nåt liknande
<cahoot> psyt7: realtid avser inte uppdateringsfrelvensen
<cahoot> https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<psyt7> cahoot: ok. tackar
<fjorgynn>  funkar ntfs-3g felfritt nurå=
<mghg> God kväll! Hur gör man för att byta IRC-lösenord här på freenode?
<mghg> I faq:en stod det att man kunde kontakta administrationen i rummet #freenode
<mghg> om man hade glömt sitt lösenord och där skrev någon att jag skulle använda
<mghg> kommandot /msg nickserv help set password. Men när jag gör det så får jag till
<mghg> svar "Okänt kommando; se /help för tillgängliga kommandon" och när jag ger
<mghg> kommandot /help så är /msg inte listat.
<cahoot> mghg: om jag klipper och klistrar kommandot du skrev så funkar det fint
<mghg> Kan tillägga att jag är nybörjare på IRC och i att använda Empathy ;-)
<cahoot> då skulle jag skylla på empathy
<mghg> Det är lite förvirrande för jag är säker på att jag har använt /msg förut, t.ex. när jag registrerade mitt alias
<mghg> Vilket IRC-klient rekommenderas?
<fjorgynn> irssi
<cahoot> många gillar irssi (text mode) själv anv jag xchat
<Markslap> Irssi
<fjorgynn> irssi föredrar jag, men xchat är GUI
<mghg> Kan jag utföra lösenordsbyte via webchat.freenode.net?
<fjorgynn> kanske, testa
<fjorgynn> :p
<cHarNe2> irssi +1
<mghg> Innan jag testar Firefox och webchat, vad är kommandot för att autentisera sig?
<maxjezy> xchat ftw!
<sarkofag> irssi
<mghg> Jag vill ha GUI, skall man välja XChat eller XChat-GNOME ur programcentralen? Hur är det med Pidgin?
<cHarNe2> mghg: jag brukade använda chatzilla :P
<johanbr> mghg, xchat-gnome är gui
<mghg> @ amelia och Nafallo: Är ni här?
<johanbr> pidgin för irc är nog inte mycket bättre än empathy
<Nafallo> mghg: pa jobb, och pa vag in i ett mote. mojligen om en timme :-)
<mghg> @ Nafallo: Intressant förslag om organisation från dig och Amelia, jag tänkte kontakta dig och henne direkt via e-post för några synpunkter och frågor. Går det bra?
<Nafallo> mghg: sure. :-)
<mghg> johanbr, när jag sökte efter "xchat" i programcentralen så fick jag resultaten "XChat IRC" och "IRC-klienten XChat-GNOME" och båda är med GUI. Min fråga är om någon är bättre än den andre? Skall jag välja GNOME-varianten eftersom jag kör GNOME?
<cahoot> jag uppfattade gnomevarianten som lite stympad
<ePax> mghg, Välja Xchat enbart... inte gnome... gnome xchat är en sämre variant av xchat
<ePax> fulare
<ePax> Välj*
<mghg> cahoot och ePax, nu förstår jag beskrivningen "based on the popular X-Chat IRC client, designed with an emphasis on simplicity" ;-)
<emerain> mghg: men komihåg att smaken är som baken. ePax pratar nu bara utifrån sitt egna perspektiv och smak :)
<cahoot> inte helt ovanligt på IRC
<ePax> emerain, Självklart. Och personligen så tycker jag inte om Gnome Xchat. (;
<Philip5> ePax: +1
<mghg> Det förstår jag ;-) Och någon på Canonical/Ubuntu måste ju tycka att Empathy är lysande eftersom den är standardvalet ...
<emerain> typ.
<emerain> jag föredrog pidgin alla gånger, så det är något av det första jag gör när jag installerar ubuntu på en burk (avinstallerar empathy och in med pidgin)
<emerain> föredrar*
<mghg> En ordningsfråga: i forumet brukar man använda @ när man speciellt riktar sig till någon, skall man börja med nick direkt på IRC?
<cahoot> det går bra mghg
<Philip5> mghg: så kan manb skriva
<spacebug-> @ på IRC är Op - channel operator.
<Philip5> mghg: i din irc-klient så brukar du få autocomplete med hjälp av tab om du skriver första bokstaven eller fler på det nick du ska skriva till
<Philip5> mghg: fast du kör med webbchatten verkar det som och där vet jag inte om det funkar med tab
<mghg> cahoot & Philip5: Jag försöker förstå varför vissa inlägg markeras speciellt i min klient (kör just nu webchat via Firefox)
<Philip5> du blir antagligen highlightad om någon nämner ditt nick
<cahoot> mghg: med eller
<cahoot> utan ditt nick
<mghg> Var som helst i inlägget?
<Philip5> brukar vara så
<Philip5> men det är klienten som bestämmer det
<mghg> tack det förklarar varför inlägget från cahoot kl. 18:44 markerades trots att mitt nick kom sist
<johanbr> empathy är bra för jabber och videochat, men irc är den rätt kass på...
<mghg> En annan ordningsfråga: Om man har långa inlägg, skall man bara skriva på och låta var och ens klient sköta radbrytning, eller är det brukligt med manuell radbrytning efter t.ex. 80 tecken?
<Philip5> det är nog en fråga för sunt förnuft
<Philip5> ska man skriva en roman så kanske man kan använda pastebin
<Philip5> men det är väl om det känns som störande mycket man ska lägga in på en gång
<cahoot> hur många tecken får man plts med? 100?
<mghg> Det var väl inte en roman jag tänkte på ... ;-) utan snarare ett mötesinlägg
<Philip5> det är nog mer en fråga för mötet i så fall hur man vill hantera förhandsskrivna inlägg
<Philip5> i vanliga fall när det chattas är det inte ett problem
<Philip5> i chatt så brukar man väl säga att när man hamnar runt 4 rader eller mer så kan man kanske använda länk som till pastebin eller direkt till någon sida
<Philip5> men det beror också på hur det skrivs och vad det gäller
<mghg> På de senaste LoCo-mötena har jag sett båda typerna, vissa personer skriver/klistrar in långa inlägg rad för rad, andra personer  skriver in allt på en gång
<Philip5> det är mer en fråga för mötets ordning än kotym på irc
<spacebug-> Om vi snackar IRC så är meddelanden max 512 bytes långa
<spacebug-> med
<spacebug->  har jag för mig
<Philip5> problemet med att inte skriva in allt på ett möte utan länka är ju att länken kan vara ändrad eller borta senare och innehåller kommer inte med som det lades fram i ett protokoll för eftervärlden
<fjorgynn> jag har ett problem. Jag försöker tanka med rtmpdump men efter 50% så dör den
<fjorgynn> 66548.500 kB / 676.80 sec (46.4%)
<fjorgynn> ERROR: WriteN, RTMP send error 10053 (42 bytes)
<fjorgynn> ERROR: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet body. len: 133843
<fjorgynn> 66655.943 kB / 677.52 sec (46.5%)
<fjorgynn> Download may be incomplete (downloaded about 46.50%), try resuming
<backspace> Btw. Angående det här med möten. Använder ni er utav videokonferenser något?
<Philip5> backspace: inte vad jag vet
<Philip5> inte inom locot iaf
<backspace> Philip5: Ok. Någon orsak till varför inte?
<backspace> Jag menar, det är ju trots allt 2011. =)
<johanbr> för videokonferenser med många deltagare behövs det en mux-server med snabb cpu och lina
<backspace> johanbr: Hur många deltagare brukar ni? Ett hundratal?
<backspace> Brukar ni ha. even.
<johanbr> för irc-möten är det väl nåt sånt
<Philip5> sedan är det nog så att alla inte heller trivs med att sitta framför en kamera vid sådana möten
<backspace> Sant.
<backspace> Är väl bara en annan som trott att vi (människan) skulle vara längre fram 2011
<backspace> .
<Nafallo> meh. var tog mghg vagen? :-)
<fjorgynn> ERROR: RTMP_ReadPacket, failed to read RTMP packet header
<johanbr> fjorgynn, du kan ju prova om mplayer -dumpstream funkar bättre
<fjorgynn> jag tankar alltså från tv4play
<fjorgynn> funkade fan förut
<cHarNe2> backspace: jag skulle inte vilja sitta på andra sidan skärmen och se mig själv:P
<zimz> hej allesammans
<zimz> ngn vid liv ?
<backspace> cHarNe2: Äsch då, bara att duscha och raka sig/sminka sig (beroende på vad du är).
<backspace> Så ser man väl lite respektabel ut.
<Haffe> backspace: raka sig och/eller sminka sig?
<backspace> Haffe: Beroende på vad man är...
<spacebug-> killar kan väl sminka sig med..
<backspace> Ja, tror de kallas fransoser.
<spacebug-> njea jag känner en del
<Haffe> Inget fel i att sminka sig om man vill det.
<spacebug-> görs det bra så är det riktigt snyggt
<backspace> Vi ska nog inte rulla in på det här spåret.
<spacebug-> ;)
<backspace> Inte jag iallafall. Håller mig utanför.
<spacebug-> tja det är ju lite off topic för den här kanalen
<backspace> Inte för den delen.
<spacebug-> nehe?
<einand> jag röster på att vi skall ha Leif loket olsson på 200-lappen
<spacebug-> per oscarsson..
<Philip5> eller kanske kicki danielsson?!?! :O
<virtuald> måste det inte va någon död?
<dagon_> eddie meduza
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> jaa!
<backspace> Tänkte precis samma sak.
<virtuald> kan man rösta?
<spacebug-> virtuald: tror riksbanken skulle ha nån tävling eller röstning eller nått
<dagon_> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=176353419065527
<Haffe> Jag vet inte om det är talande att Eddie Meduzas fans inte använder stora bokstäver och skiljetecken.
<dagon_> jag citerar Eddie: "För jag skiter i allt...!"
<Haffe> Men det skiter jag i.
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnt6kQAuz-I
<backspace> =D
<spacebug-> han är härifrån där jag bor
<spacebug-> var*
<backspace> Lite synd att "radion" är så tråkiga och sällan spelar hans musik.
<einand> det där låter precis som magnus ugglas låt
<backspace> Eller btw, varför inte VoIP kombinerat med IRC för möten?
<speedxcore> radio och eddie medusa och uggla. vad har vi för medelålder här?  40?
<backspace> Det är väl en trevlig ålder annars? Halvvägs till 80 ju.
<einand> jag är inte 30 ännu
<zimz> hej alla
<Haffe> Nu ska det lyssnas på lite smufhits.
<zimz> jag är super ny till ubuntu...och gillar det som fan...vill alldrig mer se windows >_<,,,men så är de det där me spel dårå
<speedxcore> zimz: vad gillar du mest?
<zimz> med ubuntu ?
<speedxcore> mm
<zimz> hur jävla smart det är jämfört med windows....att det tillåmed hittade mitt trådlösa internet under installationen å laddade ner drivrutiner å skit...riktigt imponerande
<zimz> åsså är de brutalt coolt å snygt
<zimz> det är bara det problemet med spel..för ja lirar välldigt mykt spel
<Haffe> Då är nog inte linux operativsystemet för dig, tyvärr.
<dagon_> åja
<Haffe> Det går att spela en hel del spel, men det fungerar bäst att spela med windows.
<zimz> ja har läst en massa om playonlinux...försöker å få igång nge lir på de
<speedxcore> hur är det med 3d stödet om man har vt och t.ex. kvm eller virtual box numera?  på min mac med paralelles så kan jag lira quake och crysis i vm.
<zimz> har oxo sett att de fins program som emulerar windows i ett mindre fönster...går de inte spela på de viset heller ?
<ulfenK> trådlöstnätverks problem ubuntu 10.04, någon?
<speedxcore> ulfenK: haha jag
<peppis> De här fick jag fram när jag skulle updatera: Not all changes and update succeded. For futherdetails of the failure, please expand the Details panel below
<ulfenK> speedxcore: tack. det är på en aspire one. jag har kört både ifconfig och iwconfig och inte sett nått trådlöst nätverks kort. i nätverkshanteraren hittar den det trådlösa nätverket men jag tycks inte kunna koppla upp mig mot det. Men det kunde jag när jag körde live cd innan installationen
<speedxcore> ulfenK: samma issue
<speedxcore> ulfenK: jag har dock fått det lite enklare sedan jag bytte till en mindre använd kanal
<speedxcore> ulfenK: jag har en eee 901 som strular
<speedxcore> ulfenK: så ganska liknande maskiner
<speedxcore> ulfenK: jag kör den där "hackade" win drivern vad den nu heter
<speedxcore> har glömt
<speedxcore> får alltid prova kanskse 1-10ggr innan den grejjer att koppla upp sig på mitt wifi
<speedxcore> har även upplevt att den har mer problem med wp2
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=33364
<speedxcore> wpa2, än.. wep
<dagon_> vet inte om allt behövs nu för tiden dock
<ulfenK> okej. sen en sak till jag undrar. Det kommer ibland upp nån fråga om nån nyckel när jag är inne i nätverkshanteraren. Jag har aldrig valt nått sånt lösen och root lösenordet funkar inte heller där
<ulfenK> speedxcore: Sen verkar inte länken till madwifi filen inte funkar längre så det går inte att använda sig av den
<speedxcore> asså pröva att ändra din wifi kanal (om det är crowded)
<speedxcore> jag har fått för mig att den är väldigt kräsen med signalstyrka osv default
<speedxcore> okrypterade nät funkar bra för mig
<speedxcore> t.ex.
<ulfenK> jag kan inte ändra några egenskaper för det trådlösa nätverket för när jag trycker verkställ kommer det upp en begäran att låsa upp nyckelringen och jag har inget lösen till den
<speedxcore> muu
<speedxcore> ulfenK: vet inte om jag kan komma med några bra förslag. Jag följde samma guider som du
<ulfenK> okej
<speedxcore> ulfenK: vet att dom inte fått ordning på wifi driver riktigt ännu. Hörde något om att uppdateringen i vår ska funka bättre.
<backspace> Installerade Debian Mint på sambons lilla Aspire D255. Funkar fan i mig klockrent. Trodde jag faktiskt inte
<backspace> .
<speedxcore> backspace: jag kör mint också
<speedxcore> backspace: kör du wpa2, wpa eller wep?  vilken router?
<speedxcore> backspace: min eee 901 gillar vissa routers och krypteringar bättre
<ulfenK> kör på wpa tror jag och jag kör på en dlink och en belkin
<Haffe> Du vill inte köra WPA.
<backspace> Kör inte D-link routern som någon router utan bara som en AP. Men hursomhelst, En DIR-635 med WPA2.
<speedxcore> ah
<speedxcore> backspace: tack
<backspace> Så lite så.
<speedxcore> backspace: jag har en linksys med ddwrt som funkar bra med allt utom min eee
<speedxcore> Haffe: tja hellre osäkert än inget internet om det är alternativen.
<speedxcore> Haffe: men visst suger det
<Haffe> Trådat?
<kodein> wpa2 + radius.
<kodein> it's the only way to fly :)
<ulfenK> jag minns faktiskt inte om dlink har wpa eller wpa2 jag har tappat bort lösenordet till routern så jag kan inte ändra. Belkin routern funkade aldrig när jag hade windows på den datorn. Men på den andra datorn funkade den
<backspace> ulfenK: Du har inte funderat på att nollställa D-linkroutern?
<speedxcore> Haffe: jag har allt trådat. men just netbooks är så tråkiga att tråda
<backspace> En annan kan ju tycka att det är trevligt om man har kontroll över sina egna saker.
<ulfenK> jag har prövat att trycka in reset knappen men jag har fortfarande inte rätt admin lösen.
<backspace> Tror standard är att hålla inne den knappen en tio sekunder.
<backspace> Sen så kan default användarnamn och lösen stå på en etikett på undersidan.
<backspace> Annars så är det nog admin som anvnamn och blankt lösenord.
<backspace> Dioderna börjar blinka efter ett tag när du hållt in knappen tillräckligt länge.
<kodein> nänänä
<ulfenK> ska testa men jag tror ändå inte det är routern som är problemet
<kodein> admin med lösenord !admin ska det ju vara. det kör de stora killarna.
<backspace> Tror inte "de stora killarna" har det som default i en konsumentrouter från D-link.
<backspace> Men visst, allt är möjligt.
<kodein> jo.
<kodein> det är just det de har.
<backspace> Å fan?
<kodein> om det var håpe eller ibm som hade just admin/!admin på ett gäng switchar av dyrare modell
<backspace> Ja, för det är i de prisklasserna vi pratar om nu. ;)
<backspace> Näms D-link och Belkin kan man ju utgå från att produkterna kostar max 2000:-
<backspace> Men man vet ju aldrig.
<backspace> Tiderna förändras.
<backspace> Idag så jag t.ex en kvinna som åkte bil.
<kodein> d-link har inte bara entry-level skit
<backspace> Eller fel av mig.
<kodein> de har åtminstone midrange-skit också
<backspace> Hon stod utanför i telefon medans bilen låg på taket i diket.
<kodein> men jag tar förstås hellre en procurve vilken dag som helst
<backspace> Kan inte påstå att jag pillat på någon sådan.
<backspace> Har inte riktigt behövt.
<zimz> kan ngn som andvänt playonlinux mykt hjälpa mig ?
<zimz> så skulle jag bli mykt glad....eller funkar det inte alls nge bra ? förlorar man mykt prestanda ?
<Philip5> zimz: om du ställer frågan mer konkret så kanske någon som använt det lite råka kunna hjälpa dig ;)
<backspace> zimz: Vilka spel hade du tänkt att spela?
<backspace> zimz: Har du kollat Wines AppDB?
<zimz> ja just nu vill jag bara prova för å se hur de funkar...men jag spelar allt möjligt ...need for speed hot persuit 2
<zimz> fallout new vegas....dead space 2 kommer snart de vill ja lira...
<zimz> nje jag har inte kollat wines appdb
<backspace> zimz: http://appdb.winehq.org
<zimz> som sagt...startade ubuntu igår för första gången >_<
<backspace> Kan vara lite småbra att ha en liten koll innan man sätter igång med ett spel.
<ulfenK> okej nu har jag gjort en reset på dlinken och jag har helt tagit bort lösen
<backspace> Ja, eventuella lösenord försvinner ju i nollställningen.
<ulfenK> jo men jag tror som sagt att det inte är där problemet är.
<backspace> Troligen inte. Men nu har du åtkomst till din egen hårdvara. Kan ju vara en bra start om inte annat. =)
<ulfenK> vänster klickar jag på nätverks hanteraren ( dom två motrikade pilarna) så kan jag bara välja auto eth0 under kategorin trådbundna nätverk. det finns inget trådlöst att välja där
<dagon_> följ min guide så
<dagon_> surfa lite på madwifi-sidan
<dagon_> jag har inte uppdaterat guiden på ett tag nu
<zimz> det jag skulle behöva hjälp med är att mounta en iso image så den syns som en cd/dvd
<ulfenK> dagon_: jag har kollat runt lite på madwifi men det mesta där är döda länkar.
<zimz> har försökt läsa en massa på nätet om det...men får de inte att fungera...finns de inge enkelt program som deamon tools...som man inte behöver skriva en massa commandon
<ulfenK> dagon_: jag hittar ju dom trådlösa nätverken men kan inte koppla upp mig till dom och är jag och ändrar nått i nätverkshanteraren på dom så kommer det upp en fråga efter nån nyckelring som jag inte har nått lösen till
<dagon_> har du skapat nyckelringen då?
<ulfenK> dagon_: nä jag har aldrig skapat någon nyckelring...
<dagon_> det är kanske det den ber dig om
<ulfenK> dagon_: hur skapar jag en sådan nyckelring då?
<dagon_> jag tror att den ber dig göra det när du försöker ansluta
<dagon_> minns inte riktigt
<ulfenK> dagon_: spelar det roll vilken kernel jag har? jag har 2.6.32 och jag pratade med någon tidigare och han menade att det fanns buggar i den och att jag borde uppdatera den.
<peetra> Hallojsan. :)
<zimz> hej
<peetra> Jag ska sända ut gårdagens mötesprotokoll till sändlistan, men vill gärna höra om det nu blev rätt protokollfört...
<peetra> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=52399&start=0
<gorgo> :)
<peetra> Speciellt punkt 4 å punkt 6 funderar jag på ifall jag nu uppfattat rätt å om jag kan skriva som jag skriver med att möjlighet till vidare diskussion i forumet finns
<peetra> finns
<peetra> dagon_ amelia nafallo loco PING PONG
<amelia> peetra: ?
<peetra> amelia, du ser min text ovan? :)
<amelia> peetra: jo. jag vet inte vad kraven på protokollen är, men det ser väl bra ut.
<amelia> peetra: kanske ska skriva att vi kommer att söka efter någon som vill hjälpa dagon_ istället för att skriva att det är oklart vem som ska hjälpa honom.
<peetra> Ja, det skriver jag. Jag skickar det sen, folk kan ju ändra på det sden på nästa möte, om det bölev fel. :)
<peetra> Tasck amelia. :)
<speedxcore> hmm får man fråga vad ni hade möte om? råkade kolla protokollet blev lite nyfiken på syfte/mål, vad ni vill uppnå?
<kodein> världsherravälde
<dagon_> i was ponged
<dagon_> peetra, amelia; jag hoppas att det inte gör något att jag själv har vinnande röst i vem som hjälper mig?
<bamsefar> Vad är det dagon behöver hjälp med?
<dagon_> fadderprogrammet
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Om man läste bara mirkk-raderna så lät det som att det var typ koka kaffe, knyta skorna eller annat alldagligt.
<bamsefar> Om man bara läser "hjälpa dagon_"
<dagon_> bamsefar: du kan få hjälpa mig att städa mitt rum? :)
<bamsefar> dagon_: Det går bra ändå.
<backspace> Har ni mycket kärringgnäll inom "samhället"? Har läst några trådar och tycker det påminner om "Days of our lives".
<amelia> dagon_: tänk på att bamsefar tar konsulttaxa per påbörjad timme..
<amelia> backspace: lite så och kul att du använder just den serien för jag har tänkt på den också.
<backspace> ;)
<amelia> dagon_: är väl egentligen varken jag eller peetra som bestämmer det och så länge det inte finns någon organisation som säger något om vem som får bestämma det så är det väl fritt fram.
<dagon_> fint
<maxjezy> Philip5, va gör du?
<maxjezy> hur är vädret i sthlm?
<antii> maxjezy: det är ugh
<maxjezy> illa?
<Philip5> grejar lite
<maxjezy> Philip5, testade nyss minituben
<maxjezy> samma fel, den bara hoppar över till nästa och nästa
<maxjezy> i playlisten
<Philip5> kanske inte är ett fel utan en feature
<Philip5> bygger en update av blender25
<dagon_> Philip5: nice
<maxjezy> najjs
<maxjezy> jag ska försöka byta till 2.5 sen
<maxjezy> btw
<maxjezy> nu ska ja visa
<maxjezy> 30 timmar rendering
<Philip5> najs najs baby
<maxjezy> 32 actually
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du inte lära upp dagon_ i allt du kan om lux också :P
<maxjezy> de går nog fort :)
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSZUhddtDLI/AAAAAAAAA5w/-7eEpni7Fdc/s1600/default.png
<maxjezy> så ser det ut nu
<maxjezy> comments on that
<maxjezy> pls
<maxjezy> to myuschhh glares?
<Philip5> jo och du borde testa att rendera den där i yafaray istället
<maxjezy> varför?
<Philip5> skulle gå mycket fortare och nog göra sig bättre
<Philip5> du utnyttjar ju inte lux styrkor med en sådan bild
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe de stämmer nog bra
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-07
<maxjezy> om jag bara fick igång indigo med blendigo
<maxjezy> hade varit nice och testa det
<Philip5> men indigo är ju också unbiased
<maxjezy> ja men den är snabbare
<maxjezy> blir så sur på minitube
<maxjezy> varför vill den inte spela upp filmerna
<Philip5> den spelar väl upp?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> vad spelar den inte upp?
<maxjezy> video
<maxjezy> jag ska se vad felmeddelandet blir
<maxjezy> Phonon error: "01.26.33: input_file: Filen hittades inte: >file:///tmp/minitube.mp4<
<maxjezy> så får jag i terminalen
<Philip5> kanske har nått att göra med att minitube använder sig av kde4-grejer och de inte är confade i din?
<maxjezy> konstigt för förr fungerade  det
<maxjezy> i ubuntu 9.04 typ
<maxjezy> ska jag installera KDE4?
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> trodde du försökte convert alla
<Philip5> men phonon är en kde4 grej
<maxjezy> duger jag inte till kde?
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> okejdå! du måste installera kde4! :D
<maxjezy> jaja, får väl göra det
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det lättast från terminalen?
<Philip5> vet inte hur man gör det när man inte kör kde
<maxjezy> kör en sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<maxjezy> hej UkuleleSolen
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du gjort nå fett ännu i blender?
<maxjezy> ska ja välja KDM ELLER GDM?
<maxjezy> KDM låter mer som KDE
<UkuleleSolen> Hej :)
<maxjezy> Philip5,
<Philip5> kdm är kdes inloggning istället för gnomes som är gdm
<dagon_> maxjezy: inte än, har flickvännen här nu så blir rätt mycket film och NES
<maxjezy> dagon_, visa henne blender
<maxjezy> min flickvän älskar blender
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske skulle bygga nya yafaray
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> jag har smutsat ner mina blendermappar så mycket så jag funderar på att installera dem totalt
<maxjezy> fullt med renderers i dem
<maxjezy> helt galet, renderat i över 30 timmar
<maxjezy> nu stänger jag ner skiten
<maxjezy>  blir inte bättre än så
<dagon_> maxjezy: nja, hon är inte så värst intresserad av sånt, däremot har hon lärt sig en jäkla massa om linux
<dagon_> hon till och med rättar folk nu för tiden
 * dagon_ = stolt
<maxjezy> dagon_, kör hon linux själv?
<dagon_> när hon är här är hon så illa tvungen
<maxjezy> min tjej har kört linux nu ett år
<dagon_> hemma kör hon vista på sin laptop
<maxjezy> hon är jätteduktig på linux
<maxjezy> (inte)
<dagon_> hela min familj kör linux nu
<dagon_> det är sweet
<maxjezy> men jag behöver typ aldrig hjälpa henne iaf
<maxjezy> dagon_, min morsa ska köra linux när hennes norton går ut
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> hon har betalat dyrt för det
<dagon_> min morsa kör linux mint, fluxboxversionen
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> mint tror jag att jag kommer köra med nästa gång
<dagon_> är Philip5 vaken? :o
<dagon_> han kommer att få utlösning av det jag kommer säga nu
<dagon_> jag ska installera om datorn och köra KDE istället
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> jag ska boota in i KDE nu
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> dagon_: verkar nästan som han fick lite problem med kde
<UkuleleSolen> stackarn :)
<Philip5> att bara installera kde-base brukar ju inte ge bästa upplevelsen av kde direkt för den är så tokbantad
<UkuleleSolen> PÃ¥ tal om inloggning.
<UkuleleSolen> Varje gång jag startar datorn måste jag skriva in lösenordet i min nyckelring, ibland så många gånger som tre gånger. Kan man komma runt detta?
<UkuleleSolen> Hade önskat att jag kunde vara online utan att göra mer än starta datorn
<Philip5> ser illa ut för han
<maxjezy> nu kör jag KDE
<maxjezy> minitube fungerar lika illa nu som annars
<maxjezy> kanske har med att köra 64bitars att göra?
<maxjezy> jag kör ju 32
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag ska ta och prova minitube
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du Philip5's PPA?
<Philip5> borde det inte göra
<dagon_> maxjezy: jao
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan du inte spela upp några youtubefilmer alls i minitube menar du?
<dagon_> är inte phonon en kde-grej?
<maxjezy> Philip5, precis
<maxjezy> vad är Kwin?
<dagon_> kde's wm
<maxjezy> crashar i KDE iaf
<Philip5> vad har du för rättigheter på mappen /tmp?
<dagon_> kwin har alltid varit ett problem
<maxjezy> Philip5, normalt sett har jag nog läs och skriv rättigheter för jag kan kopiera in och ut filer
<maxjezy> blender sparar ju där så
<Philip5> att bara köra kde-base är inte så kul heller för då har man en extremt nedbantad kde utan något extra
<Philip5> umm
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> minitube funkar helt enkelt inte
<dagon_> det funkar att ladda ner iaf :P
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: i program/tillbehör/lösenord och krypteringsnycklar kanske du kan fixa det, loginnyckelringen är den som låses upp när man loggar in (du kanske behöver ändra lösenord på den om du ändrar för ditt konto men det inte fixat sig självt som det ska), men — om du kör med autoinloggning så kan den inte låsa upp loginyckelringen eftersom den inte fått lösenordet till den
<maxjezy> dagon_, hoppar den till nästa eller startar inte programmet alls?
<dagon_> hoppar till nästa
<UkuleleSolen> virtuald: Ja, jag kör med autoinloggning. Du menar att det inte funkar då?
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: ja… antingen skulle den få ha lösenorden okrypterade eller så får du skriva in ett lösenord
<virtuald> och dne kan antagligen inte ha lösenorden okrypterade
<dagon_> maxjezy: sjukt irriterande
<UkuleleSolen> Hittar inte det där "lösenord och krypteringsnycklar". Det kanske bara ligger på ett annat ställe än du nämnde
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp, håller med
<maxjezy> ska nog googla på det efter jag ätit billys pizza
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: ja, jag kör 10.04
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: är iaf en nyckel som ikon
<UkuleleSolen> Hittade det nu :)
<virtuald> var var det?
<Philip5> skumt för det funkar för mig
<UkuleleSolen> Fattar jag rätt om jag har att välja på att logga in manuellt eller skriva in i nyckelringen?
<Philip5> undrar om det kan bero på att jag har något beroende den vill ha som jag har men inte ni
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: ja
<UkuleleSolen> Under System/inställningar
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> maxjezy: problemet är löst
<dagon_> avinstallera phonon-backend-xine
<UkuleleSolen> trist. När jag bootar med windows sköter det där sig helt automatiskt
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: du kan inte ha automatisk inloggning och lösenord sparade säkert utan autentisering
<UkuleleSolen> va synd.
<UkuleleSolen> hur gör ni då? Ingen annan som kör med autologin?
<dagon_> nope
<virtuald> nej
<dagon_> är ju 0 säkerhet
<maxjezy> jag kör autologin
<maxjezy> men jag tror inte jag krypterar
<UkuleleSolen> jag måste knappa in min nyckel 3 gånger innan jag kan göra något alls
<dagon_> maxjezy: avinstallera nu paketet så ska du se att det funkar :)
<dagon_> just nu laddar jag ner en video med minitube också
<virtuald> kör iofs med krypterad disk
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> dagon_, jävlar va bra det fungerar
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKI8pFqWm0s
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: är väl tre olika processor som behöver lösenordet då, du kanske har krypterad hemkatalog t.ex.
<UkuleleSolen> Hur kollar man sånt?
<virtuald> om du kör mount eller df -t och ser ett ecryptfs
<virtuald> df -T
<virtuald> eller kollar i systemövervakaren och väljer att visa alla filsystem
<dagon_> maxjezy: flyter på som fan
<maxjezy> japp
<dagon_> vågar vi prova minitunes också? :P
<dagon_> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitunes
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> bara 32 bitars binärer..
<UkuleleSolen> virtuald: ok, via systemövervakaren, vad ska jag titta efter där?
<dagon_> Philip5: det är inget du kan tänka dig att slänga upp på din PPA?
<Philip5> vad?
<dagon_> minitunes
<virtuald> tryck redigera/inställningar
<virtuald> filsystem/visa alla filsystem
<virtuald> stäng
<virtuald> filstsystemsfliken
<dagon_> Philip5: http://flavio.tordini.org/minitunes
<virtuald> så kollar du efter typ ecryptfs
<virtuald> på ~/.Private är min
<virtuald> fast det mappas om till ~
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du påminner mig imorgon kanske för det är snart slut för idag
<dagon_> maxjezy: den verkar ha problem med 1080p
<UkuleleSolen> Hittar inget sånt.
<UkuleleSolen> *letar vidare*
<dagon_> hmm
<UkuleleSolen> Kan det vara "securityfs"?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> då har du inte krypterad hemkatalog
<amelia> *gäsp*
<virtuald> det står nog vilket program som vill ha tillgång till nyckelringen
<virtuald> när den frågar om lösenordet
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, då var det som jag trodde.
<UkuleleSolen> Skulle alltid kunna boota om och läsa exakt vad som står när lösenorden efterfrågas
<virtuald> ja eller bara stänga av autoinloggningen och bli kvitt problemet :p
<UkuleleSolen> Hm.
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, det är en lösning
<kes0_> Kör du xfce ?
<virtuald> så gjorde jag iaf
<UkuleleSolen> Men, tusan, jag är van att bara kunna starta datorn och sedan använda den
<UkuleleSolen> så gör mitt windows7 btw
<virtuald> ok
<dagon_> maxjezy: hmm, den verkar inte kunna hantera något över 360p
<virtuald> i linux har man en lite annan tradition av säkerhetstänkande
<maxjezy> för mig spelar den 720
<dagon_> där säkerhet är verklighet och inte ett coolt "hacker-ord"
<maxjezy> dagon_,
<dagon_> maxjezy: för mig spelar den 3s sen skippar den
<maxjezy> jag brukar normalt välja 360p dock
<dagon_> jag kör alltid 1080p om det finns :P
<UkuleleSolen> virtuald: Det låter riktigt, när du säger det :)
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: ja om du blir inloggad direkt och får tillgång till allt (mail, websidor, snabbmeddealnden osv), så kan ju vem somhelst som sitter vid din dator få tillgång till det, om det så är för en sekund… ii windows hade man tom. kunnat stoppa i en usb-sticka som körde ett program och sparade ner lösenorden innan minnet hinner blinka tre gånger ungefär
<virtuald> windows har en lite udda lösning för autoinloggning där man sparar sitt lösenord i registret
<virtuald> hade iaf i xp
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske är jag som är lite naiv
<maxjezy> jaja, nu kan ja köra gnome igen då
<maxjezy> bbl!
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: det är bra att slippa oroa sig :p
<UkuleleSolen> Om man kör någon form av "sleep-läge", som jag aldrig gör... hur funkar det då med lösenord och sånt?
<kes0_> Kryperas diskarna auto då man installar eller måste man välja det ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> man kan välja att kryptera hemmappen vid installation vill jag minnas
<virtuald> med suspend to ram ligger det fortfarande i minnet, med suspend to disk sparas det ner, kör man med krypterade diskar så får man skriva lösenordet när man avpausar
<kes0_> dagon_, Ok
<virtuald> då menar jag dm-crypt, inte ecryptfs
<kes0_> amelia, Du är nog gäspoholic
<UkuleleSolen> På svenska heter det tydligen viloläge eller vänteläge - vad är fördelen med dom båda?
<virtuald> viloläge är när den sparar ner på disken och stänger av helt
<virtuald> o vänteläge när den ger ström till minne o stänger av det mesta annat
<UkuleleSolen> Så egentligen borde jag kunna använda viloläge, för att få en snabbare uppstart?
<UkuleleSolen> Har aldrig provat förr :)
<virtuald> mm
<maxjezy> bästa är att aldrig stänga av datorn
<maxjezy> mer än skärmen
<maxjezy> supersnabbt återställning
<virtuald> bästa? med de här elpriserna? :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: kompilerade och testade minitunes, ingen hit. den scrobblar mot last.fm och skit
<kes0_> maxjezy, Han är tät
<maxjezy> kes0_, WORD!
<virtuald> jag "sleepar" sällan datorn heller iofs
<UkuleleSolen> Då ska det bli viloläge nästa gång i stället för vanlig avstängning :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja, näe, jag väntar bara på att minitube ska bli ännu bättre och köra mot vimeo också+
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> 8]
<kes0_> Menade maxjezy är tät
<maxjezy> virtuald, elpriserna är vad man gör dem till
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> jag gör dem inte till något
<kes0_> Erkänner du att du cyklar fram elen maxjezy ? ;P
<virtuald> men jag får ändå betala
<maxjezy> kes0_, jag har 2 hekto kärnbränsle liggandes här
<virtuald> kes0_: vilken sort?
<maxjezy> och nu har både FRA och säpo och al-qaida spårat mig :)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> glöm inte al-shabab
<dagon_> cia, fbi etc.
<kes0_> maxjezy, åh får man smaka ?
<virtuald> och NSA, FSB, Mossad, och Kim Jong Il
<kes0_> virtuald, ?
<maxjezy> jag skulle köpt mer pizza
<dagon_> virtuald: haha, kim jong il :P
<maxjezy> magen kyrrar
<virtuald> :>
<dagon_> nu blev jag hungrig :(
<kes0_> Haha kim jong, vilken lirare
<virtuald> dagon_: jag med :(
<dagon_> synd vi inte bor närmre varandra så kunde vi trampat till nån mack :P
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> var bor du?
<dagon_> landskrona typ
<virtuald> aha
<maxjezy> :)
<virtuald> lite långt att cykla
<maxjezy> jag har ungefär nån 100 meter till macken
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men statoil har 24/7 där iaf :P
<maxjezy> tar 5 minuter att gå kanske
<kes0_> 20 här
<dagon_> jag kan ha årets wallpaper
<kes0_> Meter
<virtuald> men dinkles har ju fan cyklat från stockholm till malmö — två gånger
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> dinkles?
<virtuald> ja
<dagon_> det kan jag inte tänka mig
<virtuald> nä men kunde du tänka dig att han började jobba?
<virtuald> :)
<dagon_> :O
<amelia> virtuald: går han ens ut?
<virtuald> amelia: ja
<virtuald> amelia: han jobbar på jajja
<amelia> virtuald: oh fan.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ser du något nytt i den här bilden som du inte har i din skulle jag tro?!?! :D   http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/6034/blenderhomeuserscenesco.png
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Januari2011_Joker.png <- snyggast wallpaper? javisst
<maxjezy> Philip5, yaffa
<maxjezy> misstänkte det innan jag ens öppnade .)
<amelia> virtuald: fan, jag blev faktiskt lite glad över att höra det. :)
<Philip5> :P
<virtuald> vet inget som har öppet på natten här i området, är för mycket smuts här… kanske finns något vid dalaplan
<maxjezy> Philip5, gör en rendering!!
<virtuald> :)
<amelia> virtuald: statiol vid caroli har väl öppet, men det är långt som fan..
<maxjezy> add a money
<maxjezy> monkey
<virtuald> amelia: ja…
<amelia> virtuald: annars midhem har väl också öppet 24/7
<amelia> men det är ännu längre.
<virtuald> men jag behöver inte
<kes0_> Statoil o shell i piteå har öppet!
<virtuald> kan slänga något på stekpannan om jag måste
<dagon_> ni ignorerar mitt wallpaper? :(
<dagon_> jag jobbade hårt som fan i gimp
<dagon_> första gången jag någonsin använt gimp till bildredigering
<dagon_> +1000 points till mig
<virtuald> hehe
<UkuleleSolen> dagon_: Jag gillade bakgrunden :)
<virtuald> har kollat på den flera gånger nu utan att reagera på att det va din bakgrund :p
<virtuald> den va fin ja
<dagon_> tog ett tag att hitta rätt verktyg i gimpen
<virtuald> dagon_: fattas bara den legendariska frågan
<dagon_> egentligen, ja :P
<virtuald> dagon_: i en pratbubbla
<dagon_> det får bli 2.0 av bilden :>
<virtuald> :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: här kan du roa dig att titta lite och se att den är rätt snabb:  http://www.blendervideos.com/yafaray-blender-2-5-integration-experiment-by-renderingcg/
<UkuleleSolen> I morgon ska jag på ett spännande möte. Ska träffa en snubbe som har lust att lansera min musik :)
<kes0_> Jäddrans, vad lirar du för musik?
<Philip5> om du menar mig så är det inte min video
<UkuleleSolen> www.reverbnation.com/marcusroos
<UkuleleSolen> En salig mix mellan country, latino och visor, skulle man kunna beskriva det
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUAQF5v1WpI
<UkuleleSolen> Killen vill tydligen spela in en skiva med mig.
<UkuleleSolen> Vad detta betyder i praktiken, kan jag bara spekulera om
<kes0_> UkuleleSolen, Inte riktigt min musik :P men lycka till iaf
<amelia> urgh, nu drog prelink igång... då blir burken sååå glad.
<UkuleleSolen> kes0_: Tack :)
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> jag vill stämma upp min lyra fast det blott är en… ukulele oberätta om en myra som gick ut å leta barr…
<virtuald> No video results for “balladen om den kaxiga myran ukulele”  :(
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: har du någon låt på dutuben?
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, jag har aldrig lagt upp något på tuben
<virtuald> ok
<UkuleleSolen> Har liksom aldrig blivit av
 * virtuald går av
<dagon_> Oo
<virtuald> håller på o somna
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> snart kommer ju 2.0 :D
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> det får bli 1.5 så länge
<dagon_> hittar ingen pratbubbla
<virtuald> ok ska gå o dricka lite vatten… o fan vad kallt det blev här
<virtuald> ska sätta en termometer här i rummet
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> virtuald: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mudkipz_q_Joker.png
<virtuald> hehe
<UkuleleSolen> Gillade nog den förra bättre
<virtuald> har du läst historien som det där "So I heard you like Mudkips" kommer från?
<maxjezy> dagon_, kan du inte göra så att man inte ser att det är en bild runt bilden?
<maxjezy> samma bakgrund i bilden som ramen
<maxjezy> mörka den
<dagon_> jo
<dagon_> det blir nästa steg
<virtuald> ukulelesolen: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Mudkip
<kes0_> Gonatt
<UkuleleSolen> natti
<maxjezy> nu ska jag kika megamind
<maxjezy> bbl!
<amelia> peetra: vad gör ni med forumet?
<maxjezy> såja
<dagon_> peetra: jag håller med amelia
<amelia> dagon_: är en tabell som dött, någon måste logga in i databasen och köra repair table
<maxjezy> jag håller med amelia och dagon_
<maxjezy> error på forumet
<dagon_> amelia: mjo, jag såg det
 * dagon_ har precis rootat sin telefon
<Barre> amelia: en tabell har krashat, jag kollar detta nu...
<amelia> Barre: :(
<Barre> ingen liten tabell heller *suck*
<amelia> Barre: hehe
<amelia> Barre: vad gör du uppe så tidigt idag förresten?
<Barre> amelia: jobbar... inga klämdagar här inte... :/
<amelia> Barre: jsut fan..
<Barre> amelia: själv då?
<amelia> det är ju vanlig arbetsdag idag..
<amelia> både jag och bamsefar är beredskapslediga idag. och jag har inte gått och lagt mig än.
<amelia> ska göra det snart.
<Barre> hahaha... uppe hela natten.... sånt orkar inte jag längre :)
<amelia> jag vaknade 19 igårkväll, vart något som gick snett.
<Barre> o.O
<amelia> tror det är därför man är beredskapsledig... det där med sömnen blir lite lidande..
<Barre> amelia: kollar du om forumet verkar vara uppe?
<Barre> jag tror jag fixade det....
<amelia> Barre: det verkar funka
<Barre> amelia: ok... då åker jag in till jobbet nu.... sov så gött, och hälsa bamsefar :)
<amelia> Barre: doit! vi hörs!
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Haffe> Gäsp.
<larsemil> Barre: vad händer! Jobba på en klämdag!
<Barre> larsemil: mmm... väldigt roligt... :/ men just nu håller jag på att försöka reparera en tabell på forumet.. \o/ hurra vilken rolig start på dagen
<Haffe> Undrar om det är läge att ge sig ut efter ett par kängor.
<larsemil> Barre: hur har du sabbat den tabellen?
<Barre> larsemil: ja säg det, drömde kanske något dumt om den :P
<Barre> 8000 records of 417305 .... detta kommer att ta tid.....
<Haffe> Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<Haffe> Känner din frustration inga gränser?
<Barre> mmm... 9000 records of 417305, men det går framåt...
<larsemil> 1. öppna google translate. 2. välj svenska -> engelska 3. Skriv Lasse Berghagen 4. WTF!
<andol> Barre: Du känner inte för att logga in på adder och göra en mysqlrepair to tabellen phpbb_posts?
<Barre> andol: har hållt på sen 06:30 och jobbat med den, men tack för påpekandet ;P
<larsemil> Barre: ubuntu-se.org forumet verkar inte fungera... något om att en tabell har krashat. har du tittat på det?
<larsemil> :D :D
 * larsemil is tr0lling
<Barre> larsemil: haha.. skit ner dig
<larsemil> omg 417000 inlägg. det är lite imponerande faktiskt. eller t.om väldigt imponerande
<larsemil> nordens största linux community?
<larsemil> s/community/forum/
<Barre> larsemil: 417305 är det korrekta antalet....
<andol> Barre: Jomentitta, nu har jag slängt ett öga på scrollbacken :)
<speedxcore> jobbar ni idag? eller klämdagas det
<Barre> jag jobbar...
<larsemil> Barre: jo det stod på hemsidan, men orkade inte skriva alla siffrorna
<Barre> larsemil: latmask m.a.o ;P
<speedxcore> Är det här den officiella kanalen för hemsidan/communityt?
<Barre> den officiella kanalen för support ialla fall :)
<speedxcore> jag har aldrig varit inne på forumet
<speedxcore> jag gillar inte riktigt forum
<speedxcore> eller inte att skriva i
<speedxcore> jag lurkar =)
<Barre> jag gillar inte heller forumet.. eller jo, det gör jag väl, men jag gillar inte några få störande element på forumet vilket medför att jag knappast besöker det...
<larsemil> så är det på de flesta forum. forum är trollens domän och ve den dödlige som sätter sin fot där...
<speedxcore> men trollas det även på ett snällt open source linux forum?
<larsemil> haha linuxtroll är den värsta sorten
<larsemil> allra helst de som är "men vafan n00b mother fucker, kan du inte göra det i terminalen med ögonen förbundna ska du inte göra det alls. använd windows n00b mother fucker"
<speedxcore> larsemil: hehe, jo dom är fina. Tycker dom sabbar hela upplevelsen. Just ubuntu var väl ett steg ifrån ovanstående. Mänskligare osv
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, nu blir jag nu nästan lite nyfiken på att testa vad jag faktiskt kan göra på datorn med förbundna ögon :P
<speedxcore> +++ till er alla på denna kanalen förresten. Väldigt lite elitism. Mkt mer på andra kanaler och forum.
<Haffe> L33tboymentaliteten i linuxvärlden upphörde väl för massor av år sedan?
<speedxcore> Haffe: prova #gentoo-se =)
<Haffe> speedxcore: Jag hängde i #gentoo-se ett bra tag, när jag körde gentoo.
<Haffe> Jag känner inte igen det du pratade om.
<Haffe> De var jättehjälpsamma.
<speedxcore> ah ok.. men finns en lägre noob tolerans iaf.
<speedxcore> men kanske får ge det mer tid. Dock vet jag inte exakt varför man ska köra gentoo 2011
<Haffe> Det är nog ingenting vi ska ge oss in på att diskutera.
<Haffe> Ahh.
<cahoot> bar på vintern
<speedxcore> nej
<Haffe> Lite juno reactor.
<andol> larsemil: Fast seriöst så vet jag faktiskt inte om jag sett så mycket utav den attityder du beskriver? Visst ges en del hjälp i form utav terminalkommandon även då det kanske inte vore passande, men då får jag en känlsa utav att det mer handlar om lathet, att det är den metoden man kan, än någon principiell syn.
<cahoot> s/bar/bra/
<speedxcore> Haffe: nu trollade jag nästan.. sry
<Haffe> Jag har några p4or och väldigt lite värme i lägenheten.
<Haffe> Lite emerge world borde ge bra med värme.
<larsemil> andol: linuxportalen.se var ju helst störd, därför den dog ut
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, fick intrycket att vi pratade specifikt om ubuntu-se:s forum. Vad gäller linuxportalen.se så hängde jag där alldeles för lite för att ha någon uppfattning.
<larsemil> Haffe: och jo. gentoo-se är ett gäng störda elitistiska geeks. men de har humor också så jag hänger där dagligen
<larsemil> andol: nej, linuxtroll rent generellt
<andol> larsemil: Ok. Hur går det i serverhallen idag då?
<larsemil> andol: jag har inte tagit mig dit än
<andol> Ähh, rise and shine!
<larsemil> andol: jag har jobbat sen 07.30 så jag är fullt produktiv, men mailar och styr. och så försöker jag väcka min kollega som tycker att eftersom han har ledigt från sitt andra jobb så ska han få sova.
<speedxcore> larsemil: på tal om ditt troll exempel med "GÖR DET I TERMINAL ELLER GTFO" så är min erfarenhet av gui'arna att dom ofta fortfarande är rätt värdelösa i linux, iaf så fort det blir tekniskt. Ofta går inte ändringarna in i conf-filer pga permissions eller annat "dolt" fel. Har sett många otekniska folk ha såna issues (tyvärr)
<larsemil> jo jo, men 9 av 10 saker folk behöver ha hjälp med är pidgin, eller installera program, eller något, och då behövs oftast inte terminalen
<speedxcore> nej sant
<larsemil> man ger apt-get install istället för synaptic / software centre
<Haffe> Mest gammal vana.
<Haffe> Det går mycket snabbare att skriva sudo apt-get install programnamn än att hålla på med software center.
<larsemil> ja. det håller jag med om
<speedxcore> jo problemet är att de kunniga är så inarbetade på terminal. Lite som drupal (som jag jobbar med) mkt terminal kommandon som hjälp. Medans wordpress å andra sidan är en orgie i noobighet, där folk har problem att skriva css och annat.
<Barre> visst är det CET i sverige (GMT+1) ?
<speedxcore> cet är det väl inte?
<speedxcore> men gmt+1
<saba> jo är det inte CET?
<larsemil> vi har väl ventral european time
<larsemil> central
<speedxcore> Barre: sry
<speedxcore> det är CET
<andol> Barre: Jorå, även om den förkortningen främst är tillämpbar på vintertid. Vid sommartid kan man vilja använda CEST alt CEDT för att vara tydligare.
<Haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Time_zones_of_Europe.svg
<Barre> grymt... tackar
<Barre> Haffe: hade jag kunnat så hade jag googlat själv :P sitter i ett DMZ just nu och orkar inte öppna portar i brandväggen för att kunna surfa eller tunnla http via min ssh....
<Barre> så.. nu är jag tbx vid skrivbordet.. tack för länken Haffe, bookmarked :)
<Barre> 36000 of 417305 recors... *gäsp*
<larsemil> okej g33ks. för att ta en koplett kopia av en maskin så tänkte jag köra en livecd, montera / och sen köra en rsync -avz foo@bar:/ /monteringspunkt skulle det fungera?
<Barre> larsemil: onödigt att rynca /proc /sys (och eventuellt några andra monteringspunkter, /tmp kanske?). också osäker på att du behöver boota om på livecd...
 * andol mumlar något om -H och hårda länkar...
 * andol mumlar även om -A och -X, utifall att de skulle vara aktuella
<Barre> sant..
<Barre> kanske skall exkludera /boot också... beror på vad som slutresultatet förväntas vara :)
<larsemil> Barre: livecdn är jag ju inne på bara för att inte vara inne på systemet jag vill göra det på...
<Barre> det är en anledning så god som någon
<saba> har någon av er som jobbar med sånt jobbat med codeigniter? hur är det att jobba i?
<larsemil> Barre: gör väl inget om jag tar med /proc och /sys heller? kan ju bara tömma de väl? eller genereras de vid installation?
<larsemil> alternativt så klonar jag bara de paket som är installerade, /etc och /home
<Barre> larsemil: ja, du kan tömma dem, eller skriva --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys ......
<larsemil> ah
<Barre> känns bara lite onödigt att kopiera ett pseudofilsystem
<larsemil> vart ligger mysqldatabaserna sparade?
<Barre> default är /var/lib/mysql
<larsemil> sånt måste ju också med...
<larsemil> off i am
<Barre> nu snöar det aggressivt här...
<larsemil> Barre: tror jag gör ett tar archive av allt förutom /boot /proc och /sys och packar upp det på den andra datorn sen
<Barre> larsemil: det är också ett alternativ :)
<larsemil> sådär. så får servern jobba lite iaf
<larsemil> Barre: andol som vanligt tack för bra input
<larsemil> tydligen är appstore redan hackat på os x
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/1eWf9LCg
<Barre> det tog ju lång tid....
<larsemil> haha eller hur
<Barre> frågan är hur mycket "hack" det där är...
<Barre> det är som att dyrka en olåst dörr ju :)
<larsemil> men hur kasst gjort är det från början om det går att göra så där då?
<larsemil> satt och felsökte varför jag inte kom ut på internet i hallen bra länge innan jag såg att jag inte satt i tpsladden i laptopen
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, det där är ju precis vad vi i branchen kallar att göra en Barre :)
<speedxcore> tips på bra svenska sip leverantörer.. (som kan portera ett vanligt nr)
<larsemil> andol: haha
<Barre> andol: skit ner dig ;P
<andol> Barre: Ante mig nästan att jag skulle få höra de orden :P
<Barre> själv har jag suttit och letat vem det är som ringt mig, 4st missade samtal från okänt nummer.... upptäckte att det var jag som fickringt mig från min privata telefon.. det kändes snopet
 * andol är förövrigt fullt upptagen med att plocka isär sitt Das Keyboard, för rengöring.
 * Barre undrar vad andol gör vid sin dator.... det är andra gången på 6 månader du rengör ditt tangentbord....
<Barre> eller förästen... jag vill inte veta ;P
<andol> Barre: Ähh, har man ett Riktigt Tangentbord så tar man ju hand om det, för att det ska fortsätta må bra, etc
<Barre> 58000 av 417305   undrar om det är restore som gäller, eller vänta.........
<larsemil> jag har riktiga datorhögtalare, 19kr när jag byggde ihop min första dator. har haft dem sen dess. INTE magnetiskt avskärmade så de låter en del när jag ringer / har mobilen i närheten... dags för nya
<larsemil> Barre: var det i natt det kukade ur?
<Barre> mmmm
<larsemil> finns ingen backup från igår eller?
<Barre> jag har en från förrgår, den trasade sig innan backuppen gick inatt....
<larsemil> vad har adder för specs då?
<andol> Barre: Dags att börja fundera på replikering, och mer kontinuerlig dumpning på slaven?
<larsemil> men är det mysql som har krashat eller vad har orsakat det?
<larsemil> haha jag gjorde en till barre
<antii> hallå
<larsemil> satt och funderade på vem det var som detachade mig från min screen remote hela tiden, visade sig att jag irssiade från två terminalfönster samtidigt på olika desktops, och varannan gång tog den ena och varannan gång den andra
<sakjur> SQL error på forumet, andol
<larsemil> haha
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: multitasking
<Norrland_jr> ;)
<sakjur> drygt att man inte kan svara på en logg :/
<andol> sakjur: japp
<sakjur> andol: Soo.. it
<sakjur> andol: ..enter-fail. NÃ¥n fixar eller ska jag testa ikv?
<LaoTzu> Nån som vet vad som hänt med forumet den här gången? :)
<sakjur> LaoTzu: verkar som om mysql-databasen dött :/
<LaoTzu> Är det allvarligt?
<sakjur> det beror på, jag är inte server admin, så jag vet inte :/
<andol> LaoTzu, sakjur: Det senaste jag hörde var att Barre jobbade på problemet.
<andol> sakjur: Förövrigt så är ej heller jag Serveradmin.
<sakjur> andol: ah.. men du var det förut?
<andol> sakjur: Tja, för något år sedan, eller två.
<LaoTzu> Ah, okej men det är i alla fall någon som kollar på det.
<LaoTzu> Då får vi hoppas att människan löser det också. :)
<LaoTzu> Tack för svar.
<sakjur> andol: ;) ngn mer svensk som joinat server-teamet?
<andol> vet ej
<EAG> nån som spelar eve online?
<Barre> andol: mmmmmm..... det finns inte någon härlig plugin som kan splitta forum posts över fler tabeller? otroligt idiotiskt att ha samtliga 417305 poster i en och samma tabell..
<larsemil> Barre: haha
<larsemil> jag ska uppgrtadera ett forum från phpbb2 till 3 så jag är också intresserad av det svaret
<Barre> sakjur: FDI: det är en tabell som litt korrupt... myisamchk -r -q gick inte, myisamchk -r fungerade inte heller och just nu körs en myisamchk -o 80000 av 417305 poster på 4h...
<sakjur> Barre: Najs :/
<sakjur> http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=135383&start=1200
<sakjur> visserligen för 2.0
<js_> Barre: du kan ju partitionera om du har 5.1
<Barre> vore kanske en idé att implementera något sådant.. eller någon form av arkiveringsplugin (skulle vilja ha det till wordpress också), där man kan låsa trådar lägga i en statisk databas (alternativt tabell) och enbart användas till referens
<Barre> js_: där ser man, dessvärre (eller kanske tur nog) är jag inte admin på forumet :P
<sakjur> :/
<sakjur> borde du ju vara..
<Barre> eller inte...
<sakjur> Barre: Bara för sånna saker..
<Barre> eller inte ;)
<sakjur> xD
<js_> Barre: aha, jobbigt :p
<sakjur> ubuntu-se skulle behöva v-bulletin
<Barre> peetra: kanske vore bra att slänga upp en "blänkare" att forumet har vissa problem, på någon lämlig sida någonstans..... (nu har jag officiellt slängt iväg denna boll till någon som förhoppningsvis fångar den) http://www.clker.com/cliparts/2/6/b/b/1194986830921943475ball.svg.med.png
<Barre> larsemil: du som är wp h4x0r, kan du inte göra en sån plugin som exempelvis tar alla inlägg som är typ 18månader och flyttar dessa till en egen tabell/db och samtidigt låster möjligtheten att kommentera? på så sätt blir backup mindre samt att resotre-tiden blir bättre....
<Barre> s/resotre/restore/
<larsemil> Barre: borde finnas väl..
<Barre> larsemil: säkert, har försökt att hitta dock... problemet är att söka på "archive" och wordpress ger otroligt mycket träffar som inte är vad jag är ute efter, eftersom ALLT i wp kallas för arkiv o.O
<sakjur> yay!
<sakjur> fick just en faktura på 20 kronor..
<sakjur> och den fakturan stod det inget om när jag beställde gratis guider från skolverket :/
<sakjur> men sista dagen att protestera mot fakturan var... igår XD
<fjorgynn> :)
<LaoTzu> sakjur: Surt. :)
<peetra> JObbigt att inte själv kunna gå in å fixa databastabellen. :P
<speedxcore> jag letar efter en bra guide som förklarar hur man kopplar ihop maskiner med rs232 (tty), ge mig tips.
<Haffe> Nollmodemkabel.
<LaoTzu> Peetra: Bra gjort med blänkaren. :)
<peetra> Jag har sovit hela dan, annars skulle den ju kommit in tidigare. :)
<speedxcore> Haffe: finns det switchar osv för rs232? jag vill upp flera maskiner via en maskin som agera "terminal-server"
<Haffe> Det ska ju finnas pcikort som har typ 8 serieportar på sig.
<Haffe> Men varför?
<R2D21> Tips på DNLA server som jobbar bra i Ubuntu. Tänkte köra mot en Sony TV
<speedxcore> Haffe: min plan är att bygga en 1u server, med flera mini-itx kort. ett av korten kommer ha ipmi de andra korten kommer jag bara kunna resetta remote, samt ha terminal till. (vill styra "underkorten" med mainkortet)
<Haffe> Är det inte smidigare med ssh eller motsvarande på huvudmaskinen då?
<speedxcore> jo klart. men detta är för out of band access
<speedxcore> Haffe: kvmoverip kort är dyra, så det är för att förlänga ipmi kortets funktionalitet till den andra moderkorten.. via rs232
<Haffe> Ok.
<speedxcore> Haffe: tänker jag fel?
<Haffe> Här är ett exempel.
<Haffe> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158166&cm_re=pci_rs232-_-15-158-166-_-Product
<speedxcore> Haffe: ah najs. Men jag behöver helt enkelt ett kort med många för att kommunicera med många.. ok
<Barre> enklaste sättet är väl att kommunicera över ethernet, och då med exempelvis tcp/ip :)
<speedxcore> jo absolut
<speedxcore> Barre: det är som sagt för out of band access
<speedxcore> t.ex. om sshd dör, får fel ip.. nic blir förvirrad eller whatever
<speedxcore> ssh kommer vara primärt
<Barre> jag trollar lite bara... känner mig lite frustrera och vill hacka på nån... det råkade bli du speedxcore... sorry :-/
<speedxcore> lungt
<Haffe> speedxcore: Ja.
<Haffe> Det är ju ett pci-expresskort med 8 serieportar på.
<Haffe> Var det inte det du efterlyste?
<speedxcore> Barre: gnäll gärna lite på mig, jag slänger ut idéer och vill veta om dom är korkade
<speedxcore> Haffe: jag efterlyste om jag behövde kort, eller om det fanns nån slags switchar
<speedxcore> men kort funkar
<Barre> speedxcore: http://www.networktechinc.com/srvsw-term.html
<Barre> det är en switch
<Barre> för upp till 32st rs232 anslutningar
<speedxcore> hehe ser inte billig ut
<Barre> det förståss....
<speedxcore> funtar på att göra en remote reset också, med en gammal mobil och ett nr kopplat till vibration + relä. så ringer jag ett nr som har vibration inställt och voila.
<speedxcore> borde funka väl?
<peetra> Jag stänger ner forumet å åker å handlar, det äör ju lagom bra att folk hela tiden är å försöker anropa tabellen som låsts.
<Barre> det kan säker underlätta..
<emerain> Hallå, är det någon här som använder BankID som e-legitimation på ubuntu?
<emerain> någon? :)
<maxjezy> emerain, de flesta jobbar nog nu
<maxjezy> jag vet att flera använder sig av det iaf
<maxjezy> vilken bank gäller det?
<maxjezy> eller gäller det några andra tjänster?
<maxjezy> jag är inte så insatt i sånt
<sakjur> om du har handelbanken kan jag nog kolla upp det ;)
<emerain> maxjezy: jag vet, men man kan ju alltid chansa.
<emerain> sakjur: använder nordea
<emerain> men det är mer en allmän fråga
<sakjur> emerain: :/
<sakjur> hit it
<sakjur> vad är det det rör sig om?
<emerain> jag har skaffat ner linux-versionen av bankid från deras hemsida
<sakjur> ok
<emerain> men när den är installerad så vägrar mina webbläsare att starta
<sakjur> alla?
<emerain> testat firefox, epiphany, chromium
<sakjur> ...
<emerain> säger samma sak
<sakjur> kan du öppna en terminal?
<emerain> ja
<sakjur> gött
<emerain> och irc fungerar
<sakjur> gör det och skriv in firefox
<emerain> (via pidgin)
<sakjur> eller föresten
<sakjur> firefox -safe-mode
<sakjur> funkar det?
<emerain> skrev först bara firefox, inget hände (förutom en processor på 100%)
<emerain> testar nu med safe-mode
<sakjur> ;)
<emerain> öppnar sig ett fönster, men det visar inget, blir direkt grått (a.k.a. not responding)
<sakjur> :/
<sakjur> drygt
<emerain> uppe i vänstra hörnet så är det transparant, så jag kan se vad som fanns där när jag startade firefox
<emerain> väldigt drygt
<emerain> enda sättet att kunna använda webbläsaren igen är att avinstallera bankid
<sakjur> det funkar?
<sakjur> sudo apt-get purge /PROGRAMMETSNAMN/
<emerain> jag ska göra mig av med bankid?
<emerain> eller firefox?
<sakjur> https://install.bankid.com/installbankidcom/
<sakjur> bankid
<sakjur> och ladda ner det från den sidan ist
<emerain> okej,
<sakjur> har du 32-bitar eller 64-bitars OS?
<emerain> 32
<emerain> ubuntu 10.04
<sakjur> då ska det funka att bara köra på enligt deras instruktioner
<sakjur> brb, ska kolla till min lunch
<emerain> okej
<sakjur> back
<sakjur> okej, har du avinstallerat bankid?
<sakjur> om du inte hittar hur du ska göra så ska det stå i filen /usr/local/lib/personal/PersonalUbuntu_ReadMe_SE.txt
<emerain> gjorde som det stod, körde sudo ./install.sh (ja, installationsscriptet) i
<sakjur> sudo ./install.sh u ska det vara
<sakjur> u:et står för uninstall
<emerain> det fungerade, allt verkade nöjt, bankid startades utan problem, firefox fungerade
<sakjur> wtf?
<sakjur> coolt
<sakjur> ;)
<emerain> ja, alltså jag avsintallerade först och sen tog jag ner nya från hemsidan och installerade
<sakjur> ahh ;)
<sakjur> gött
<emerain> men sen stängde jag av firefox och nu startar den itne igen
<emerain> =S
<sakjur> :/
<emerain> men bankid startar :S
<sakjur> det är alltid något..
<sakjur> startar Chromui
<sakjur> typo
<emerain> chromium fungerar :O
<sakjur> killall -9 firefox-bin
<dagon_> mord gorgon
<sakjur> srry, heter bara firefox numera
<sakjur> nope
<sakjur> hade rätt från början
<sakjur> men kör båda ;)
<sakjur> dagon_: God morgon!
<sakjur> GÃ¥r det bra med faddrandet?
<sakjur> emerain: killall -9 firefox-bin && killall -9 firefox
<emerain> firefox dödad
<sakjur> -.-
<sakjur> that was strange
<emerain1> sorry, råkade döda irc också
<sakjur> emerain1: funkar det att starta nu?
<sakjur> emerain1: puh, trodde jag gjort nåt dumt ;P
<emerain1> nope, firefox ger sig inte
<sakjur> ..
<emerain1> safe-mode fungerar inte heller
<sakjur> verkligen skumt..
<emerain1> ja..
<sakjur> ok
<sakjur> det verkar vara en bugg som är jobbig
<sakjur> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/ppc-and-kde
<sakjur> log att opera fixat det..
<sakjur> brb
<dagon_> sakjur: jodå, det går bara bra :)
<emerain1> lyckades lösa det i firefox!
<sakjur> emerain1: vad gjorde du?
<emerain1> lyckades hitta den här sidan: http://www.linuxportalen.se/blogs/mikeher/2010/07/30/kubuntu-104-firefox-att-v-gra-starta-efter-anv-nding-av-bankid-full-sning-f
<sakjur> gött ;)
<emerain1> längst ner stod det sudo rm /usr/local/lib/personal/libP11.so && sudo apt-get install libp11-1
<sakjur> ahh
<emerain1> tydligen taget från ubuntu-se-forum
<emerain1> men eftersom den är nere för underhåll så hittade jag den inte där :)
<sakjur> som ligger nere ^^
<sakjur> :P
<sakjur> kan du lägga in det på Wikin?
<emerain1> visst... vilken wiki? :P
<sakjur> den verkar inte användas längre :/
<emerain1> så länge man hittar den via sökmotor så tycker jag wikin ska finnas,
<sakjur> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<sakjur> aw, rite
<sakjur> stod redan där ;P
<emerain1> aha! den här wikin kom som sökresultat två när jag sökte på google via chromium
<sakjur> ok
<sakjur> off for pizza!
<emerain1> nice,
<emerain1> tack för hjälpen och ha det gott!
<amelia> Barre: hur går det med forumet?
<phnom> Någon som kan förtälja vilket/vilka paket man ska installera om man vill processera latex?
<kodein> texlive
<cHarNe2> phnom: det där är en djungel :P
<cHarNe2> phnom: vill du göra letex till pdf?
<kodein> man behöver alltså texlive
<phnom> Tack :)
<Barre> amelia: inte så bra, det tar en oändlig tid att köra reperation på tabellen, det var inte tillräckligt med index... funderar på återläsa backup.... men har inte riktigt tid just nu
<sakjur> meh
<amelia> Barre: körde du bara en vanlig recover imorse?
<sakjur> jag som bara ville se ett svar :/
<sakjur> mysql är bra när det inte bråkar
<amelia> Barre: för det såg ju ut att fungera då.. och så gick det sänder igen?
<amelia> sönder*
<sakjur> kan det så att någon har försökt sig på en SQL Injection?
<Barre> amelia: körde en repair på index i morse, åkte till jobbet.. fick indikationer på att det inte räckte, visade sig att en mängd nycklar pekade fel.. provade en vanlig repair, gick inte.. startade en safe-repair  tar EXTREMT lång tid....
<coobra> hur kan jag vara hungrig nu
<amelia> Barre: ah, drygt
<Barre> mycket
<sakjur> :/
<amelia> sakjur: det är nog bara vanligt myisam-problem och inte så dramatiskt tror jag.
<sakjur> amelia: gött
<Barre> sakjur: inte helt omöjligt, har ögnat igenom loggarna med inte sett något konstigt, dock inte http-access loggarna
<sakjur> myisam.. visst är det mindre säkert än InnoDB?
<sakjur> eller hur var det
<sakjur> yupp, verkar som det
<amelia> myisam har ganska många nackdelar jämfört med innodb, men å andra sidan är den oftast lättare att hantera.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<sakjur> hej
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet var man kan tänkas hitta PoL på aktie/fond-marknaden? DI.se finns den inte på.
<sakjur> amelia: värt att konvertera till InnoDB?
<sakjur> PoL?
<Umeaboy> Tycks mig ha läst någonstans att den ska finnas.
<Umeaboy> sakjur: People of Lava.
<Umeaboy> Jag har googleat, men inget som verkar passa bra.
<amelia> sakjur: absolut, men inte i produktion och inte on the fly
<sakjur> amelia: Vrf inte i produktion?
<sakjur> On the fly förstår jag ju
<sakjur> menar du att det bör testas på typ beta.ubuntu-se.org lr nåt först?
<amelia> sakjur: för att phpbb måste vara med på noterna också.
<sakjur> har inte PhpBB stöd för InnoDB?
<sakjur> :/
<sakjur> :o
<sakjur> :O
<amelia> det hoppas jag att den har, men det är en hel del som skiljer myisam och innodb så man ska nog inte bara byta på tabellerna och hoppas på det bästa.
<sakjur> ahh
<sakjur> så menar du ;)
<sakjur> testfas först
<peetra> Nu har jag handlat, men ska nog inte slå på forumet för det kan vi anta. :) Lugnt å skönt. ;-)
<amelia> peetra: tror inte det heller..
<sakjur> men det känns ju lite onödigt att sveriges största Linux-forum kan gå ner en hel arbetsdag bara sådär..
<sakjur> även om det är bra med lugnt å skönt, så bör man ju fundera på typ MyISAM vs InnoDB vs Aria etc, MySQL vs Postgre, PhpBB vs. SMF etc.
<larsemil> haha idag blir det bara fel... tänkte "jag gör färdigt den här servern hemifrån.. åkte hem och glömde installera openssh
<sakjur> larsemil: XD
<amelia> larsemil: har du inte ilo?
<cahoot> larsemil: så då får du göra helg
<sakjur> jag har faktiskt inte gjort något vettigt på hela dagen inser jag
<Umeaboy> Ingen som har ett tips?
<sakjur> förutom lekt lite med C :P
<Haffe> Jag var just ute och simmade.
<sakjur> Haffe: Isvak/badhus?
<larsemil> amelia: ilo?
<amelia> larsemil: ilo, drac, lom eller vad du nu vill.
<Haffe> Badhus.
<sakjur> Haffe: Najs ;)
<larsemil> amelia: jo servern har ju det, men har inte brytt mig om att sätta igång det
<amelia> larsemil: meh, det är ju det första man gör.
<peetra> Vem/vad är förresten Louie som står som en admin på forumet? Profilen adminnar iallafall inte, men har den standardgruppen.
<dagon_> peetra: hur går det med forumet?
<sakjur> Louie var aktiv förut iaf
<LaoTzu> Jag bad Hund för ett tag sen kolla upp om Louie ville vara kvar som admin annars kunde vi plocka bort honom. Hund sa han skulle kolla upp det men jag har inte hört något mer om det sen dess.
<LaoTzu> Likaså Pinky (moderator) har slutat sitt arbete.
<peetra> Forumet står nog stilla ett bra tag än, dagon_ tror jag.
<sakjur> kom just på en kul grej...
<sakjur> sudo echo "127.0.0.1    facebook.com" >> /etc/hosts
<sakjur> (kör inte den där raden)
<zChris> zzz
<peetra> okej, flera folk har sagt sig kontakta Louie då tydligen å ingenting har nått mina öron. Jag får gräva lite mera. ;-)
<zChris> sakjur: inovativt!
<sakjur> zChris: Inte särskilt, men det är ju inte helt dumt att lägga in om man inte vill gå in på Facebook ;)
<LaoTzu> Och vem vill gå in dit?
<peetra> Det där måste jag anteckna, enklast möjliga barnlås det där. :D
<sakjur> LaoTzu: well, någon som försöker avvänja sig ;)
 * peetra känner sig träffad med den domänen.....
<LaoTzu> :D
<dagon_> sakjur: fy dig, tänk på alla yngre här i kanalen som är beroende :P
<sakjur> dagon_: )
<sakjur> ;)
<R2D21> Nån med pejl på DNLA server i Ubuntu?
<dagon_> LaoTzu: inte så konstigt. Louie är inte så värst aktiv
<dagon_> nästan omöjlig att få tag på
<sakjur> R2D21: Media server?
<LaoTzu> dagon_: Ah men varför får han då fortsätta stå kvar som admin?
<dagon_> LaoTzu: ja du..
<R2D21> sakjur, Ja typ. har en sony TV med möjlighet att ta emot media
<sakjur> R2D21: Ahh
<R2D21> sakjur, har inte precis lust att köra det med win mediaplayer 11
<sakjur> något gammal http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/
<sakjur> komiskt nog också något gammalt: http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-a-linux-playstation-3-media-server-with-ubuntu8.04
<sakjur> har inte Vuze stöd för det?
<R2D21> sakjur, Ahh jag ar tom wuzw installerat. Kollar det BUMS
<phnom> R2D21: Tror fuppes ska klara det
<sakjur> http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?messageID=228114
<andol> KiviE: Ey! Har du någon koll på hur era student-användarnamn byggs upp?
<phnom> R2D21: ushare kör jag för att strömma med upnp till xbox360, den ska klara dlna också
<phnom> Den var mycket lättare att konfigurera än fuppes också
<EAG> är inte xboxen rätt handikappad som htpc?
<R2D21> phnom, går ushare installera med apt-get
<phnom> R2D21: Ja
<R2D21> Nämligen gött sugen att slippa släpa fram datorn till tvn varje gång när man kan slippa.
<phnom> EAG: Ja, det är den nog, men så som jag anävnder den funkar den rätt bra
<EAG> jag tyckte det var ett jäkla sjå att få att att funka tillfredställande när jag provade
<R2D21> dunkar in nu.
<EAG> och så låter min xbox lite för mkt imho
<R2D21> ushare installerad. Hur configgar man?
<phnom> Jo, det gör den, speciellt när helikoptermotorn till DVD-läsaren drar igång :P
<Imgood> hej
<Imgood> fan ubuntu suger
<Imgood> den nya
<Imgood> är inne på ff och trycker på en länk och den öppnas automatisk i en ny filk
<Imgood> och det borde inte det göra
<Imgood> t ex facebook. trycker på faceboook längst och den öppnar den i ny filk
<Imgood> och när jag tex har flera flikar
<Imgood> och vill byta flik
<Imgood> så försvinner den som om jag trycker på krysset
<Imgood> så jälva seg har internet blivit
<phnom> R2D21: Inte säker, googla, det ska finnas ett webinterface till den
<R2D21> phnom, Ok kollar
<Imgood> hade inte samma problem med 9an
<Imgood> men tian är så jävla dålig
<Imgood> den enda skillnaden jag märkt är att den hittar automatisk min wifi derive
<Imgood> aldrig ångrat mig att installa ubuntu
<phnom> Imgood: FF != Ubuntu ...
<Imgood> det e första gången jag verkligen e trött på den
<Imgood> jag vet
<Imgood> men det hände inte i min förra ubuntu
<Imgood> och inte heller på windows
<Imgood> och det behöver inte vara ff s fel heller
<sakjur> ff?
<phnom> firefox
<sakjur> firefox förkortas Fx
<kodein> firefox förkortas "avinstallera"
<phnom> firefox förkortas chromium-browser
<sakjur> ;)
<sakjur> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/1.5.html#FAQ
<sakjur> Imgood: Testa att installera chrome
<R2D21> Illa både wuze server och uShare kommer upp på tvn men den misslyckas med att kunna använda servrarna :-(
<phnom> Jag har förkortat det som ff ända sen de gafflade från mozilla så jag tänker fortsätta med det :P
<sakjur> phnom: well, jag tänker fortsätta att förkorta det enligt utvecklarnas riktlinjer ;)
<phnom> =)
<sakjur> -.-
<sakjur> jag som just höll på att skriva instruktioner till hur h*n skulle byta till Chrome :/
<phnom> Han kanske ville använda firefox, men jag förstår inte vad han har haft sönder för att det ska uppföra sig som beskrivet... Man måste pilla i about:config för att det ska hända
<phnom> s/han/h*n :P
<kodein> hen.
<leagris> höna
<leagris> vafan
<phnom> Nej, höna är feminint
<sakjur> kodein: Nope h*n är bättre ;)
<kodein> nej
<phnom> h?n är ännu bättre eftersom * kan matcha mer än ett tecken ;)
<kodein> din rikssvenska är dålig.
<phnom> eller ja, h.?n
<sakjur> kodein: -.- jag utgår inte från rikssvenska, jag utgår ifrån vad som ser hemskt ut och vad som ser helt okej ut..
<kodein> ok, högst subjektiva attribut.
<phnom> hmm, h([oa])?n
<sakjur> phnom: jag ser inte svenska akademin som utvecklare :P
<sakjur> kodein: http://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/hen
<R2D21> phnom, Jag fick igång webbinterface men min tv tar inte servern :-(
<kodein> sakjur: http://sv.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=Special%3AS%C3%B6k&search=h%2An
<virtuald> fan bara för jag snodde någons nick en gång så förföljer det mig sedan dess :(
<sakjur> * står för wildmark
<sakjur> wildcard ;P
<phnom> R2D21: Det var ju konstigt... Har du aktiverat DLNA och startat om servern då?
<sakjur> däremot är varianten som språkrådet också säger att man inte ska införa, hin, väldigt komisk :P
<phnom> sakjur: Inte i posix regex :D
<sakjur> phnom: Bash ;)
<sakjur> fast.. h?n är bättre ;)
<phnom> bash är så 1989
<sakjur> phnom: Zsh?
<phnom> Ja :)
<sakjur> har du någon sida med skillnader?
<sakjur> vill veta vad jag ger mig in i :P
<phnom> Jadu... Den här kanske? http://serverfault.com/questions/4993/unique-features-of-bash-compared-to-zsh
<phnom> Jag använder zsh för att det är de som vi kör på skolan, var mycket lättare att bara kopiera .zshrc istället för att skriva alla alias och sånt två gånger
<sakjur> ah ;)
<sakjur> ** är ju galet skön ;)
<sakjur> testade typ ls /home/**/EFF*
<R2D21> phnom, Ja glömde -d variabeln. Återkommer
<R2D21> phnom, Nu meddelar tvn att det inte går att hitta några kompatibla filer så själva servern verkar fungera nu...
<LaoTzu> Kommer forumet att bli fixat idag eller dröjer det ännu längre?
<phnom> R2D21: Händer mig ibland också, brukar räcka med att starta om servern och vänta en stund så den hinner scanna allt ordentligt och så.
<R2D21> phnom, Ja jag grejjar vidare. Vem vet det kanske funkar innan bakpotatisen i ugnen är färdig.
<R2D21> phnom, Det är många som den meddelar att den inte kan hitta "codcec parameters" behöver dessa installeras. ffdshow el nått?
<zChris> störande med ubuntu.se och ubuntu-se.org
<xindz> Någon som har en backup liggandes på guiden om hur man sätter upp apache2 och SSL ?
<Imgood1> tjena
<xindz> tjenare
<Imgood1> allt väl
<Imgood1> vf skrivs allt två gggr
<xindz> Jodå, Längtar tills forumet kommer igång igen. Sjäv ?
<xindz> själv*
<Imgood1> allt väl
<Imgood1> ?
<kodein> alles gut!
<Norrland_jr> Imgood1: yep, fine here
<Imgood1> okej
<Imgood1> don't be afraid of beeing young and free
<Barre> peetra: ping
<Barre> nu är jag mer eller mindre tillgänglig... 153 00 object genomgångna, i denna takt så är reparationen klar till.... lunch imorgon kanske?
<peetra>  Barre: Å vi har ingen garanti på att det kommer å funka...?
<Barre> vill återställa till senaste backup, gårdet överhuvudtaget att återställa en tabell, eller är det referenser över hela db så att återställa hela är detenda alternativet...
<Barre> peetra: inga garantier....
<peetra> Nästan lite så man blir sugen på att fördöka övertala någon att lägga in en backup av den tabellen
<zChris> hur har det krashat som ?
<Barre> zChris: vad menar du? :)
<peetra> Det är inget problem att återställa bara en tabell, bara vet/hittar rätt kommando att plocka ut den tabellen ur backupen
<zChris> Barre, hur har det blivit så här, rent tekniskt. Är det nån som lagt in något fel eller korrupt hd eller nått? :)
<Barre> peetra: det är väl "bara" att awk'a ut de insert raderna ur backupen...
<Barre> zChris: vet faktiskt inte, har kollat loggar och så, inget konstigt har jag hittat.. verkar inte vara filsystemet ialla fall....
<peetra> Jag brukar ersätta tabeller lite hursomhelst ibland, väldigt många är fristående eller nästan. posts å topics hör ihop. Så lägger man in posts, så får man några trådar utan inlägg.
<zChris> Barre, säg till om du hittar problemet, är nyfiken :)
<Barre> peetra: ska jag dra in posts & topics från senaste backuppen rå?
<peetra> bara å bara.... awk är någe valgrejs va?
<peetra> Men egentligen så borde det inte vara så stor sak, fast man lade in hela backupen som sådan. Jag och moddisarna håller  på å testar en ny behörighet, så det får jag pilla pånytt isåfall, men dte gör inte så mycket. :)
<peetra> posts å topics å det var nog nåt mer, tror jag, en sek.
<peetra> Barre: posts å topics, sen så får jag göra om sökindexet via ACP, för att inte få fel i sökningarna. Det skulle vara det optimaLA sättet att sköta det. :)
<Imgood1> en fråga
<Imgood1> Nokia mobiler
<Imgood1> kör med vanliga headset
<Imgood1> asså
<Imgood1> med vanliga dator hörlurar
<Imgood1> eller hur
<m1rage> olika för olika telefoner
<kodein> intressant fråga
<m1rage> tidigare var nokia förtjusta i en 2,5 mm-kontakt
<kodein> men måste den verkligen ställas med 2 ord per rad?!
<Imgood1> va fan e problemet nu då
<Imgood1> måste ni irritera er på allting eller
<Imgood1> jaa m1rage exakt men e det samma sak som vanliga hörlurer?
<m1rage> nej 3,5 mm är det vanliga
<Haffe> Vad är det ni diskuterar?
<kodein> jag
<kodein> vet
<kodein> inte
<Imgood1> Headsett
<kodein> men
<m1rage> hörlurskontakter _:)
<kodein> det
<kodein> tar
<kodein> tid
<kodein> att
<kodein> komma
<kodein> till
<kodein> sak
<kodein> .
<kodein> oj
<kodein> min
<Imgood1> Köpt en sonnyericsson  , och jag kan ha vanliga hörlurar i den. behöver köpa en headset
<kodein> mellanslagstangent
<kodein> har
<kodein> visst
<m1rage> kan du lägga av eller?
<kodein> blivit
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<kodein> enter
<kodein> fan
<kodein> också
<speedxcore> tips på hur jag kan kontrollera att ttyS0 är aktiv?
<Imgood1> så.. hittar inga sådana headset för sonyericsson så tänkte köpa en nokia headset och sätta in den i min sonyericsson
<Haffe> Got to have some hot stuff.
<maxjezy> Philip5, modellerar lite kuber
<maxjezy> en mcdonalds restaurang
<Haffe> speedxcore: Pröva att starta en terminal och skriv cat /dev/ttsy0
<Haffe> Starta en annan och skrive echo "Är jag en fisk" > /dev/ttsy01
<Haffe> Se vad du ser i terminalen där du kör cat
<m1rage> det är ju inte säkert att du får tillbaka det du skickade
<kodein> m1rage: jag
<kodein> vet
<kodein> inte
<kodein> vad
<kodein> du
<kodein> menar
<speedxcore> Haffe: testar nu tack
<kodein> mitt
<kodein> tangentbord
<kodein> är
<kodein> ju
<kodein> knas
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad gör du?
<m1rage> beror på om det serieporten är inkopplad till ekar tillbaka det du skickar
<Imgood1> du e knas. m1rage så 3.5 är vanliga
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter och grejar lite med yafaray i blender 2.5 men det är tidig alfa för yafaray i 2.5 så det verkar vara rätt lite som funkar än :(
<m1rage> ja
<Imgood1> ska prova med min mp3 hörlura. clasohlson borde ha sådana headset
<kodein> dubbelmoral att
<kodein> hata på mig
<kodein> när ni själva
<kodein> hatar på mig
<kodein> när jag
<kodein> anmärker.
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du brukar väl köra blender 2.49 och där har du ju bra stöd för yafaray 0.1.1
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag installerade yafray
<speedxcore> Haffe: hmm får det inte att funka
<maxjezy> men det kommer inte upp
<maxjezy> vad gör jag för fel?
<maxjezy> från repo
<m1rage> Imgood1: mer info: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleplugg
<speedxcore> Haffe: har inte konfat det seriella än dock
<Philip5> maxjezy: yafray i repon är den gamla som är 0.9 men du ska köra den nya som heter yafaray och är 0.1.1 och finns inte i repot men på deras sajt
<kodein> http://cdn.ultraserve.net.au/cotd_au/images/nokia/Nokia-BH-501-1.jpg för att ha en jävla mobiltillverkarlogga på sig så levererar dessa rätt ok ljud.
<peetra> Jag förstår inte vad du säger, kodein. menar du gnälla å inte hata?
<maxjezy> Philip5, aha
<Philip5> 0.1.1 funkar inte med blender 2.5
<Imgood1> en fråga. om det är samma uttag 3.5 fast olika modeller. kommer det funka för alla modeller? jag menar jag som har sonyericsoon kan jag få köpa en HTC  headset som också har 3.5mm headset
<maxjezy> trodde du fixade en i din ppa
<Philip5> men med 2.49
<kodein> peetra: jag förstår inte vad du säger. menar du "och" och inte "å"
<kodein> ?
<Philip5> nä jag har inte lagt upp något för det inte är så stabilt och användbart med 2.5
<m1rage> peetra: för en som just dök in, vad har hänt med forumet?
<peetra> Databasens inlägg har några trasiga nycklar å det måste repareras den långsamma vägen.
<m1rage> hur gick detta till då?
<peetra> Alternativt läggs det in en backupo å vi förlorar ett  dygns inlägg. Lite ledsamt, men med tanke på att det är fredag-kväll å folk brukar tjafsa då så skäms jag nästan över att påpeka
<peetra> att det är kanske inte en helt dålig sak.
<xindz> Släng in en backup, Gör väl inget om en dags kommentarer försvinner ?
<peetra> Ibland låser MySQL saker, det kan bero på så liten sak som aningen rubbad energitillförsel.
<kodein> på tal om varför mysql inte på långa vägar är redo för någon sorts driftmiljö...
<Barre> håller på att dra ut posts och topics
<peetra> Toppen Barre! :D
<sakjur> awespme!
<sakjur>  16737 poäng på Wikiholicstestet ;)
<backspace> Hej klappträn.
<backspace> Fredag.
<backspace> Ölen är framme, whiskyn lika så. Nu mår Vi bra.
 * kodein skickar ett epostmeddelande till intresseklubben
<m1rage> backspace: inte emacs då? :P
<backspace> Njae. Föredrar faktiskt vim. Men nej.
 * Haffe noterar att kodein noterar att backspace har ölen framme.
<backspace> Vi mår bra. =)
 * kodein noterar att Haffe noterar att jag noterar att backspace har ölen framme
<backspace> Tycker det verkar vara ganska vanligt hos det kvinnliga könet att skriva "intresseklubben antecknar".
<virtuald> backspace: vi? du och rösterna? :D
 * kodein noterar även detta
<backspace> virtuald: Något sådant.
 * Haffe noterar att kodein noterar att jag noterar att kodein noterar att backspace har öl framme.
<backspace> Kan vara rösterna i mumble som ställer till det.
<backspace> =D
<amelia> backspace: intresseklubben antecknar en viss sexism
<virtuald> :)
<backspace> amelia: Det stämmer.
<peetra> Undrar just vad gaiaonline har för databas-motor.....
<backspace> Och jag antar att intresseklubben=facebook?
<Haffe> backspace: Nej du.
<peetra> Det åär världens största phpBB-forum. :)
<virtuald> backspace: jaså, men det beror nog på vad du säger till kjoltygen
<Haffe> kodeins och min intresseklubb är vårt åsiktsregister.
<virtuald> backspace: om de säger så…
<backspace> KJOLTYG ÄR PRECIS VAD DE ÄR!
<Haffe> Det körs på en sun E20K.
<peetra> Observera, _EN_ :P
<Haffe> En vad?
<sakjur> Gaia har väl en egen motor?
<sakjur> peetra: vad är _EN_?
<speedxcore> nån som vet vad menu.lst är?
<peetra> Ingen aning vad de har, jag har läst om det för nångång länge sedan då jag pknappt viste vad en databas var
<speedxcore> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Haffe> kodein: Intresseklubben noterar din tystnad.
<peetra> meny.lst användes i GRUB Numera finns det inte i GRUB2
<peetra> haffe: Jag försökte vara ironisk med mitt _EN_
<speedxcore> ah dom har bytt namn på grub config
<amelia> peetra: annars funkar ju mysql ganska bra för facebook och google.
<peetra> grub2 är helt annorlunda än föregångaren. Jag  har laborerat en del med GRUB2 å fått aningen överraskande resultat. *fniss*
<Haffe> Baha, mina ögon svider.
<peetra> facebook har MySQL?
<amelia> peetra: ja
<peetra> google?
<sakjur> peetra: delvist
<Philip5> maxjezy: ha! gjorde visst ett fel vid installationen av yafaray i blender 2.5 så nu funkar det mycket bättre! :D
<sakjur> Facebook har visserligen 30 000 servrar och många olika databaser, men det som crashar brukar vara MySQL
<sakjur> ;)
<xindz> Någon som sitter på en bra guide på hur man får igång Apache2 med SSL ?
<peetra> Iallafall så är MySQL det bästa för ett litet/medelstort forum som ubuntu-se anser jag. :)
<sakjur> xindz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL ?
<sakjur> fast den är gammal
<sakjur> peetra: jupp
<sakjur> men frågan är om _hur_ MySQL-et ska vara konfat
<sakjur> redundans och crap ;)
<amelia> ubuntu-se har bara en server så redundansn är kanske inte på tapeten direkt.
<xindz> sakjur mm såg det. Taskigt att ubuntu-se ska gå ner just idag. Vet att de finns en bra guide på forumet
<peetra> Jag vet inte hur vi har det, men jag litar på att det borde vara korrekt. :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det svårt att fixa yaffa till den då?
<peetra> Ta guiden via google cache :)
<xindz> smart :)
<sakjur> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fbyXCkbtcmkJ:www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D54%26t%3D24777+site:ubuntu-se.org+Apache2+SSL&cd=1&hl=sv&ct=clnk&gl=se
<amelia> och vi är ju inte direkt facebook och har inte heller den lasten att memcached behövs och vad jag vet finns det inte riktigt minne så det räcker att lagra delar av databasen i minne på det viset.
<sakjur> PANG!
<sakjur> Vi bör inte kolla på Facebook, dem har en helt annan struktur ;)
<sakjur> Ubuntu Forums etc.
<virtuald> de* :(
 * peetra informerar kanalen om att ni inte får poussa mig nu, tumba25 är spion.
<zChris> poussa?
<tumba25> poussa?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kan nog slänga ihop ett paket med yafaray för min blender25
<sakjur> virtuald: XD Jag har aldrig riktigt förstått skillnaden..
<peetra> Sku vara pussa, men blev nästan bättre sådär. :P
<virtuald> sakjur: illa
<virtuald> sakjur: de ska göra x med dem…
<virtuald> de/den eller dem/det tror jag
<sakjur> virtuald: ska försöka komma ihåg det ;)
<virtuald> äh skit i andra raden
<virtuald> ser konstigt ut
<virtuald> :>
<zChris> peetra. varför skulle nån pussa dig :S
<speedxcore> behöver man använda minicom för att köra terminal över nollmodem <- sitter och noobar mig med rs232
<sakjur> peetra: och om du nu skulle oroa dig för att någon spion har kommit in, glöm inte att ubuntulog alltid är en spion
<sakjur> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<amelia> speedxcore: du kan köra cn eller kermit också
<speedxcore> amelia: vilken är bäst? Vilken föredrar du?
<virtuald> speedxcore: finns fler program, cu och dip t.ex.
<speedxcore> virtuald: men man måste köra ett program?
<amelia> speedxcore: minicom har lite egenheter som kan ställa till det. men det brukar finnas så det slutar med att man köra minicom ändå. :P
<peetra> Nej, jag har torr humor, tumba25 sitter 1½ meter härifrån IRL :)
<virtuald> hmm ja..
<amelia> just det, cu, inte cn..
<virtuald> speedxcore: du måste ju data i en viss hastighet
<speedxcore> virtuald: amelia: jag är helt nybörjare på nullmodem så "bare with me" =)
<virtuald> bear heter det väl :>
<speedxcore> jo nästan
<sakjur> peetra: Då kan man göra väldigt stilfulla /kicks ;)
<peetra> stilfulla.... ^^
<nicklas_> är det nån som har den minsta aning om varför min asus k72dr med ati kort inte överhettar i (x)ubuntu men i openSUSE? antog att det beror på att suse kör .34 o (x)ubuntu kör .35 kärna eftersom det va så både innan och efter jag installerade propietära drivisar för ati-kortet i opensuse. vad tros?
<Barre> eehhh... nu slutade helt plötsligt servern att svara...käns sådär...
<Barre> Nafallo: adder svarar inte.... :(
 * Nafallo testar
 * Barre får tbx lite av hoppet
<sakjur> :/
<Nafallo> gar vaaaaaldigt langsamt
<Nafallo> Barre: hur lange har den varit sahar?
<Barre> Nafallo: tyckte mig se att den började swappa precis innan den slutade svara
 * Nafallo kollar grafer
<Barre> Nafallo: den böjade precis, håller på att återställa två tabeller i databasen.. äter väl minne kan jag tänka mig...
 * peetra är diplomatiskt mycket tyst nu.....
<Nafallo> eller inte...
<sakjur> har inte Canonical servrar till LoCos?
<Nafallo> sakjur: inte nagon vettig ;-)
<sakjur> såklart..
<backspace> SÃ¥.
<backspace> Vad gör ni?
<backspace> Spelar mirk?
<Barre> varför kallas irc för mirk?
<backspace> Gammal kvarleva från 90-talet?
<peetra> sakjur: Då FInlands LoCos server trixade tog det på tok för länge att få hjälp, så jag är superglad över att vi har en Nafallo, som är så hygglig. :)
<Barre> för att? (nyfiken)
<sakjur> backspace: har det nåt med mIRC att göra?
<Barre> Nafallo: kom in via ssh.. men OJ så trögt det går....
<backspace> Ungdomar. =)
<backspace> Även om jag trodde medelåldern var högre.
<kodein> Barre: min nya 200 är långsammare än den i affären. polarns mmx går snabbare med quake
<Barre> backspace: tackar.... är snart 40, men jag tar åt mig :)
<Nafallo> peetra: finlands setup ar till och med speciell pa Canonical ;-)
<sakjur> backspace: 16.
<kodein> ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfioTwxLvHw )
<peetra> Jasså, hurdå speciell, Nafallo?
<Nafallo> peetra: har mer servrar med saker pa an andra locos
<sakjur> jag vet inte riktigt hur man ska ställa sig till att Canonical håller på att bestämma över UUGs, LoCon osv..
<Nafallo> gah. att ha byobu som standard for min inloggning ar nagot jag kommer stanga av!
 * peetra är lite stolt över å bo i Finland då. Eller så....
<Nafallo> sakjur: det gor de inte?
<sakjur> sure, nice att de(?) sponsrar, men..
<zChris> kodein, quake quake!
<Barre> backspace: ahhhh.. har det att göra med att det finns en windows-IRC klient som heter mIRC och därför kallas det för mirka?
<Barre> säger du control,allt,deleta när du skall logga in i en dator också? :P *... pfft... ungdomar ;)
<kodein> ...
<peetra> Jag vill åsså vara ungdom, får kjag vara det?
<Barre> absolut, behövs tydligen inte mycket för att kallas för ungdom i kanalen :)
<peetra> :D
<Haffe> Ålder är en social konstruktion.
<Barre> (win 19
<zChris> Haffe: haha
<kodein> lose 9001
<peetra> Äkta dagens ungdom tycker at windows 7 är det bästa sen skivat bröd känns det som.... Så då vill jag kanske iofs inte vara ungdom IRL iallafall
<zChris> Inge fel på Win7
<kodein> skivat bröd är även det en social konstruktion
<peetra> win7 kanske blir riktigt bra sen då man får stabil KDE på den.....
<zChris> usch
<zChris> kde *shrugs*
<tumba25> KDE rules
<zChris> Vad?
<nicklas_> xfce ruuules
<zChris> ja xfce är nice
<zChris> cleant
<m1rage> nej lxde är skiten
<m1rage> snabbt & bra
<sakjur> GNOME ;)
<zChris> lxde = baserat på kde?
<nicklas_> lxde är bra det med, men ingen lubuntu i 64 bit :-S
<nicklas_> zChris, ne, openbox
<m1rage> ja
<zChris> tycker det liknar kde dock
<m1rage> har knappt ens testat kde så jag vet inte
<nicklas_> zChris, man brukar kunna ändra utseendet ganska rejält i linux? hrrm
<zChris> nicklas_, var det en fråga? :P
<Haffe> kodein: Du är en social konstruktion.
<kodein> ok
<nicklas_> zChris, mer ett påhopp ;-P hehe
<zChris> Okey :P
<peetra> ojsan, jag hade tänkt sätta in Lubuntu som chainlkoader eller dualboot på en 64:a, vad hade du för problem, nicklas_ ???
<nicklas_> peetra, har inte prövat den, men den finns inte i 64 bit, vill få ut allt ur min dator, får man inte med 32 bitar med 4 gig ram eller mer
<nicklas_> peetra, tror inte processor o andra grejer används till sin fulla kapacitet heller
<peetra> Aha, du menar så. :)
<zChris> nicklas_, du kör Gentoo mao ? ;)
<nicklas_> zChris, nedu, inte längre, o kommer nog aldrig att göra igen
<zChris> nicklas_, vadårå? :)
<peetra> Jag vill bara ha den på min laptop för att kunna starta upp supersnabbt på rasterna i skolan, så jag tror det ska gå bra. Alternativet är Xubuntu, men jag har upplevt det som långsamt i jämförelse.
<zChris> Coolhets stämpel på Gentoo!
<nicklas_> trött på att kompilera, bygga, komilera om, bygga om... krångla krångla krångla, krasha krasha krasha
<sakjur> peetra: ChromeOS :P
<johanbr> peetra, med suspend spelar det väl ingen större roll hur snabbt den bootar?
<nicklas_> peetra, xubuntu laddar väl en massa gnome deps, men de kan man stänga av om man nu inte behöver dem
<peetra> vaddåfösuspend? johanbr?
<peetra> stängas av? fast'n'dirty hade jag tänkt mig installationen.
<Haffe> So du gillar det 'dirty'?
<zChris> -_-
<johanbr> peetra, suspend-to-ram...https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
 * m1rage inflikar: suspend=vänteläge
<Haffe> Fungerar suspend to ram ordentligt nuförtiden?
<Haffe> Det kanske är bättre utforskat på laptops.
<m1rage> är väl olika för olika datorer
<m1rage> men hänger mest på grafikkortet
<peetra> suspend to ram funkar lite sämre liksom om man tar bort eltillförseln.....
<m1rage> det håller väl ett par timmar på batteriet?
<Haffe> Du har väl batteri i din dator?
<kodein> tuxonice... :)
<peetra> Tar ungefär samma tid för mig att starta upp, hur jag än stänger ner, om den inte får sladd-el hela tiden.
<Haffe> Där ser man.
<peetra> Detär nåt som inte är helt som det ska, men jag har bland annat lyckats ha sönder USB-portarna fysiskt också, så....
<Haffe> kodein: Tux är en social konstruktion.
<peetra> Haffe å kodein: Jag trror det är mest whiskyn som är sopcial konstruktion ikväll? :P ;-) ;-)
<tumba25> Och gin'et verkar det som. :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: fixar du en rendering i den här storleken med lux på 26 min? ;)   http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<backspace> Barre: SKulle tro det.
<backspace> Tinyurl på den där vore fint.
<backspace> super-duper-mega-giga-lång text.
<maxjezy> Philip5, njapp!
<maxjezy> kanske inte med de materialen och i jaffa
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, var hitta du modellen?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> på yafarays sajt så finns det några expempelscener för blender och yafa
<maxjezy> aha, i lux
<maxjezy> njae
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> så, den är snabb?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> maxjezy: sugen på att testa? ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, sure :)
<maxjezy> hur gör djur?
<backspace> Det är väl lite olika skulle jag tro.
<Philip5> håller på att slänga ihop paket som sätter upp allt
<Philip5> paket med en jäkla massa symboliska länkar för att få ordning på allt
<speedxcore> hmm, jag förstår inte denna minicom
<maxjezy> Philip5, så det är bara installera och starta?
<speedxcore> nullmodem kabel mellan burkar check
<maxjezy> inga mappar att pilla i
<maxjezy> ?
<speedxcore> confat server = check
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> naaaaaaaaaaaajs!
<Haffe> Servrar är en social konstruktion.
 * peetra flinar
<spacebug-> speedxcore: tre-trådad?
<zChris> Haffe, bot? :D
<speedxcore> kabeln?
<speedxcore> jag har bara gjort nåt fel
<m1rage> Botar är en social konstruktion.
<spacebug-> ja kabeln
<speedxcore> nej det är en 9polig
<speedxcore> noll modem
<speedxcore> YEAH!
<speedxcore> funkar
<spacebug-> jo men det behöver ju inte va draget alla i den
<speedxcore> jäkla gamla dator
<spacebug-> de jag gjorde förr va bara med tre trådar
<speedxcore> min dator hade seriöst 2st rs232 =)
<speedxcore> jag hade bara sett den ena
<speedxcore> fail
<Haffe> zChris botar är en social konstruktion.
<kodein> all konst är reklam för borgerligheten
<Haffe> Alla som inte dansar är sociala konstruktioner.
<m1rage> alla som inte tankar är upphovsmän
<zChris> Haffe, har du suttit på något fgeministforum?
<Haffe> zChris: Jag tycker bara om begreppet 'social konstruktion'.
<spacebug-> hehe
<kodein> det är ett fint begrepp
<speedxcore> finns det nåt wake-on-terminal eller dylikt. tips på hur man kan styra poweron och reset på en terminal dator?
<kodein> X10
<kodein> en terminal dator har nog gjort sitt, dessvärre.
<speedxcore> hehe nu kör jag headless =)
<speedxcore> mobo utan graffe
<Haffe> Gratulerar.
<Haffe> Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<speedxcore> jag är lite noob på detta så det är stora saker för mig.. var inte med på "den tiden"
<speedxcore> Haffe: glad! då jag bökat med det en stund
<Haffe> Vad bra.
<Haffe> Vad är ditt nästa steg?
<speedxcore> Haffe: haha du måste tycka jag är helt patetisk
<speedxcore> Haffe: nästa steg är att göra likadant på ett till mobo
<Haffe> speedxcore: Jag har tråkigt.
<speedxcore> sen ska båda bo i en 1u. och testas..  tanken är att dom ska kunna sköta offbandaccess åt varandra
<Haffe> Det finns inte så mycket annat att göra.
<speedxcore> Haffe: dator1 kan vara offband åt dator2, och tvärtom
<speedxcore> så det räcker med ssh till en av dom så kommer jag åt servern
<speedxcore> Haffe: ska köra billiga skitmobos utan ecc osv
<speedxcore> så behöver det
<Haffe> Ok.
<speedxcore> Haffe: lite fulhack, men försöker göra mkt på en budget
<speedxcore> känns som att många glömt bort rs232 idag
<spacebug-> njea, mer att det gjort sitt
<speedxcore> vad använder du istället?
<spacebug-> det är ju typ usb till allt idag
<speedxcore> jag menar för off band access
<spacebug-> vet inte va du menar med det
<speedxcore> du ser =)
<spacebug-> va det än är så är det ju inte att folk glömt av det utan att ingen använder det längre
<spacebug-> de flesta devices som kommunicerade över det ligger på usb nu och med nätverk behövs inte heller datakommunikation där
<spacebug-> så varför skulle tillverkare av moderkort ha massa extra portar och styrkretsar till nått 99.9% inte använder
<spacebug-> bara dyrt och tar plats
<spacebug-> hur många har diskettstation idag tex
<spacebug-> snart försvinner nog cd/dvd oxå
 * phnom har inte haft cd/dvd på flera år...
<Haffe> Jag tror att du får svårt att ersätta en 35 gbskiva med något vettigt.
<Haffe> Fast blu-ray kan nog mycket väl bli det sista wormmediet.
<spacebug-> med stora billiga diskar och usbminnen mm så vad ska man med det till snart?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad görs?
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSeC-M8QFXI/AAAAAAAAA6E/g1OsQxV04vM/s1600/spel.png
<maxjezy> kolla in mitt spel jag har börjat med
<maxjezy> tror du det blir bra?
<zChris> maxjezy:D
<zChris> Ser fint fint ut!
<maxjezy> zChris, :)
<phnom> maxjezy: Marioklon? :D
<maxjezy> phnom, ja, tänkte att det ska dock bara vara med en kontroll
<maxjezy> space = hoppa
<maxjezy> alltid springandes
<maxjezy> åt ett håll
<zChris> http://hackerman.nu/
<spacebug-> trodde det där blender bara va ett bildrenderingsprogram hehe
<spacebug-> np: Gregory Isaacs - Tenement Yard
<spacebug-> sorry
<spacebug-> kom åt fel tangent
<maxjezy> zChris, LOL på den sidan
<maxjezy> downlaods
<maxjezy> :)
<peppis> Gokväll
<Haffe> Hej.
<zChris> maxjezy: ^^
<cahoot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI
<zChris> maxjezy er ist main gesiden!
<Calyp> Video lecture: Zach Hoeken, Founder of RepRap Foundation and Thingiverse: Objects as Software: The Coming Revolution
<Calyp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v373XKgzKc
<speedxcore> nån som vet om rs232 är duplex? kan jag ansluta från dator2 till dator1, samtidigt som dator1 är ansluten till dator2?
<m1rage> ja
<speedxcore> m1rage: det går?
<m1rage> det går ja
<speedxcore> grymt, behöver man ställa ner bandbredd eller funkar det med 115200 i båda riktningarna
<Haffe> speedxcore: Det finns en TX och en RXpinne.
<m1rage> japp
<m1rage> så data kan skickas på bägge håll samtidigt, utan att det krockar
<speedxcore> trevligt
<m1rage> men nu är jag nyfiken på vad du ska ha det till
<speedxcore> kan man daisychaina rs232 med datorer som har 2portar, med många nullmodem kablar. Eller är det dumt, och man gör på annat sätt?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: kop en konsollserver
<speedxcore> aha, används såna fortfarande av företag? använder man det ännu till OOB?
<Philip5> maxjezy: börjar du bli sugen?
<zChris> hmm....
<zChris> Philip5: :))
<Haffe> Hahaha.
<Haffe> Jag vill gärna se ett foto.
<maxjezy> 1a**
<maxjezy> 2an 5nte s2r5va!
<maxjezy> huh
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> zChris: hehe, vadå?
<maxjezy> jag kunde inte skriva nyss
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag håller på med en karaktär till ett spel nu, inte det jag länka nyss, kan rendera den sen med yaffa!
<maxjezy> funkade det till 2.5 eller bara 2.49?
<maxjezy> men nu ska jag umgås med bruden lite, hon börjar böla annars.
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> den är byggd för 2.5
<Philip5> kanske funkar med 2.49 också men inte med integrationen med blender då utan som standalone
<Philip5> kruxet är att 2.49 använder python 2.6 och 3.6 använder python 3.1
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> 3.6=2.5
<gorgo> spara ihop till ny data snart :D
<Haffe> Go go go.
<gorgo> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: tweakar lite nu innan jag laddar upp något
<nicklas_> nån som kör kde med ati?
<Philip5> bara kde med nvidia
<nicklas_> okej, tänkte om effekter o sånt funkar med ati kort
<nicklas_> nyare kort alltså
<Philip5> borde det väl göra om drivisarna stödjer kortet
<nicklas_> Philip5, hm ok
<nicklas_> Philip5, hade ju nvidia på min stationära, men nu är det ati på min laptop
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> med kde är ju najs oavsett :D
<nicklas_> jao, alltså föredrar ju kde, xfce eller lxde
<nicklas_> men gnome avskyr jag
<Philip5> alla har inte samma insikt ;)
<nicklas_> nu verkar det som jag blir tvungen att byta tillbaka till kde, eftersom varken xfburn eller brasero är nåt att ha verkar det som nuförtiden
<Haffe> Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<nicklas_> k3b funkar bra nu, man kan tömma dvd skivor o så verkar det som i nya versioner
<nicklas_> de jobbiga är ju att man får installera och konfigurera om skiten
<nicklas_> sug
<Philip5> maxjezy: har laddat upp dem på launchpad nu så får vi se hur lång byggkö det är
<nicklas_> Philip5, din repos är fortfarande uppe? men undrar om jag vågar köra in den, eftersom jag fick såna problem förut
<Philip5> jo på launchpad
<nicklas_> Philip5, men vad har den som inte kubuntu reposarna har?
<Philip5> generellt så ska det ju inte vara något problem men det beror på på tillfälligheter och vad man själv har för grejer och om det funkar med nyare
<Philip5> du får kolla själv
<nicklas_> mm
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Så udda tidpunkt att välja att gäspa på :)
<backspace> Varför är det udda?
<Philip5> antar att det var ironiskt
<kodein> jag känner Haffe, och han skulle aldrig hänge sig åt sarkasmer.
<Haffe> Sarkasmer är sociala konstruktioner.
<backspace> Som IRC
<Philip5> han kanske inte är sig själv ikväll
<backspace> Tokigt.
<kodein> flickr föreslår att jag känner Riksantikvarieämbetet.
<Haffe> Riksantikvarieämbetet är en social konstruktion.
<kodein> på sätt och vis är det ju det.
<kodein> och jag arbetar ju iofs åt en statlig myndighet, så på sätt och vis kanske jag känner dem...
<Philip5> åhhh, kanal5 kär ju Liftarens guide till galaxen nu
<Philip5> snart slut :(
<Haffe> *gäsp* är en social konstruktion.
<peetra> Nähhe? :D !!! håller vi ännu på med sociala konstruktioner?
<peetra> Liftarens guide till galaxen var en skitstor besvikelse som film.
<Haffe> peetra: Hur vet vi att vi finns.
<kodein> så länge det finns sociala konstruktioner kommer vi att påpeka dem.
<Haffe> Är vi bara en del av en stor existens som uppfattar sig själv subjektivt?
<Philip5> peetra: som vanligt är det svårt att överträffa bok på film
<peetra> Internet finns i mitt huve, IRC är på Internet, å mitt huve finns, så vet vi att vi finns. :)
<kodein> för en gångs skull är det killen i filmen som har skrivit brevet.
<Haffe> Och kom ihåg. Det är inte brevet i filmen som är skrivet av killen.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat den än då?
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> är den klar?
<Philip5> kanske det kanske ;)
<Philip5> beror på om du kör 32 eller 64 bit
<maxjezy> 32
<maxjezy> då är den inte klar antar jag.
<Philip5> då är yafaray klar
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install yafray?
<Philip5> integrationen med blender är klar när som helst då
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> vad heter den?
<maxjezy> yafaray?
<Philip5> jaaa
<maxjezy> jag har installerat nu
<maxjezy> good to go eller måste man ställa in nått?
<Philip5> ställa in som vadå?
<maxjezy> något i blender eller nått
<maxjezy> ingen av mina blender hittar yafaray iaf
<Philip5> jo du måste slå på den som addon i blender sedan
<Philip5> paketet för blender heter yafarayblender25
<Philip5> ska finnas nu för dig också
<peetra> m!rage vulfgar ping
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> installerar nu
<backspace> Nu ni grabbar. Nu blir det till att öka tempot.
<backspace> Kan ju inte sitta här och segrunka en fredagnatt.
<maxjezy> Philip5, kool!
<madbear> segfault har jag hört talas om
<madbear> men segrunka?
<backspace> Ja, när man bara sitter och drar i den lite långsamt utan att ha någon ETA.
<Philip5> maxjezy: gick det bra?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> renderar nu
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> vet däremot inte hur man får den att använda texturer i blender guit
<Philip5> kanske inte finns med än för det är ju bara en alpha
<madbear> backspace: inte här, och snälla kom inte till offtopic kanalen heller
<Philip5> och renderaren är en beta
<Philip5> maxjezy: renderar du någon egen scene eller?
<maxjezy> nej, testar testscenen
<backspace> madbear: Muntergök.
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara boxen? eller någon annan?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag ska försöka ta och namnge mina blenderfiler och mappa de snyggt någon dag.
<maxjezy> har runt några hundra .blend filer
<maxjezy> laddade den från yafarays sida
<maxjezy> samma som du
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag har fixat till redroom som jag kör nu
<Philip5> materialen blir inte rätt med de demoscenerna
<madbear> backspace: jag varnar dig bara, förut postade folk bögporrlänkar här men nu får man passa sig :D
<madbear> det har blivit striktare så att säga
<madbear> med all rätt kanske?
<backspace> Skulle aldrig falla mig in att urla till sånt.
<backspace> Då måste jag installera X och surfa runt.
<maxjezy> Philip5, märkte det
<backspace> Tar för mycket tid och energi.
<madbear> nej skrev jag det backspace ?
<maxjezy> får nog leka lite
<maxjezy> men koolt den renderar
<maxjezy> lite annorlunda mot dom andra
<madbear> du kanske inte ska sitta här och snacka runka när dom kämpar med att bli godkända som loco :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: för att det är väl den första externa du testar som inte är en unbiased renderer ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag testade yaffa helt i början av min blender period
<maxjezy> men det var bökigt då
<Philip5> men den gamla då eller?
<maxjezy> fick inte det att funka bra
<backspace> madbear: Efter att ha läst era gräl på forumet så tror jag att det jag skriver är en piss i havet.
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> yafray är ju den gamla men sedan skrev de om den helt och det blev yafaray
<maxjezy> jag tror dock det var yafaray
<madbear> backspace: deras kanske
<maxjezy> jag testade
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ja 0.1.1 finns för blender 2.49
<madbear> backspace: jag skiter tot i det men vafan man snackar runka på quakenet inte här
<maxjezy> kanske 2 år sedan
<maxjezy> lite mindre
<backspace> madbear: Aha. Trodde det var där jag var...
<Philip5> men nu är du master och kan köra sånt här :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, men jag är inte så mycket för realistisk rendering dock
<maxjezy> mer än om man modellerar en bil eller så kanske
<maxjezy> annars gillar jag blenders interna
<Philip5> ändå kör du en massa lux och indigo
<maxjezy> har haft en liten svacka
<maxjezy> måste modellera någon fet bil snart
<maxjezy> vad är världens häftigaste bil?
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-08
<backspace> Tämligen individuellt.
<maxjezy> http://www.thesupercars.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/white-lamborghini-murcielago-front-view.jpg
<maxjezy> en helt klar tom 5 favorit iaf
<backspace> En gammal Lada Niva är ju "häftig" tack vare att den är så mångsidig t.ex.
<backspace> En superbil är ju häftig för att den går fort rakt fram.
<maxjezy> backspace, men en Lada Niva är inte direkt en ögonmagnet
<maxjezy> säkert rolig att köra dock
<backspace> Tycker allt vissa kan se lite tuffa ut.
<maxjezy> luktar russin under armarna
<maxjezy> kanske dags och tvätta sig lite
<backspace> Slänger du på lite riktiga däck och en liten båge framtil med ett par extraljus på så kan den bli att se "häftig" ut.
<maxjezy> =)
<Philip5> maxjezy: 37 min: http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad skulle den ta att få så med lux tror du?
<maxjezy> några timmar kanske :)
<maxjezy> jag gillar inte den dock
<Philip5> vilken?
<maxjezy> bilden
<maxjezy> röd
<Philip5> det är en annan sak
<Philip5> lätt att byta färg
<maxjezy> känns som inspiration av blod
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> testa den med vit :)
<Philip5> kan jag väl
<maxjezy> härligt att susanne får vara med :)
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> testar den med blenders interna
<maxjezy> snacka om blown out med vitt
<Philip5> är den någe snabb på din burk då?
<dagon_> ohai
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> n?got ?r galet
<maxjezy> Philip5, njae, ganska
<dagon_> mina ??? ?r s?nder va?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> mycket sönder :)
<Philip5> dagon_: vi leker med yafaray i blender 2.5
<Philip5> :)
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> har du testat?
<dagon_> snart dags f?r mig att b?rja ocks? men just nu sitter flickv?nnen och spelar sims 3..
<Philip5> dagon_: din teckekodning verar inte rätt
<Nafallo> dagon_: du har fragetecken istallet for svenska tecken :-P
<Barre> natti natti Philip5
<Philip5> Barre: du ska vara i säng för länge sedan!!!
<dagon_> Nafallo: mjo, till och med i terminalen :P
<Barre> Philip5: jag veeet... men frugan gav mig kalla handen.... men vänta...har du snackat med henne eller???? ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: kanske for att du bara suttit vid datorn halva natten? ;-)
<Barre> hehe... kan ligga nått i det..
<Nafallo> Barre: battre lycka imorgon! :-D
<Barre> nä... nu kryper jag till kojs... hare kanalen...
<Nafallo> gnatt Barre :-)
<Philip5> Barre: yupp! hon och jag har gaddat ihop oss
<Philip5> Barre: har du fått leka med databas mitt i natten?
 * peetra ska nog försöka radera den där Barre nu. ;-)
<peetra> Barre sov
<peetra> sudo !!
<dagon_> funkar mina svenska tecken nu? åäö
<maxjezy> Philip5, testa bilen :)
<maxjezy> riktigt nice bil
<Nafallo> dagon_: japp :-)
<Nafallo> Philip5: och japp :-)
<dagon_> nice
<Nafallo> dagon_: japp :-)
<dagon_> peetra: hur går det med forumet?
<Nafallo> dagon_: done and dusted :-)
<EAG> en atom D510 borde väl orka med software raid + kryptering utan större problem?
 * Nafallo har inte lekt med D-serien
<peetra> Det mesta verkar fungera. Inga gewneral errors pga databasen iallafall. :D
<Nafallo> min N-series verkar klara ecryptfs iaf ;-)
<Philip5> maxjezy: blec den bra?
<EAG> jag sitter o klurar på lämpliga delar för en strömsnål filserver
<Philip5> blev
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, den är skitsnygg
<maxjezy> Philip5, kolla detta http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6813/bign.png
<Nafallo> EAG: SSDs i RAID0! :-D
<EAG> mja :)
<maxjezy> blender 2.5 har buggat sig så för mig massor
<maxjezy> störande
<peetra> sku säga nån rad uppåt åt dagon_ alltså :)
<maxjezy> du ser hur stora knapparna blir
<Philip5> jo det blev så för mig också
<Nafallo> EAG: inte? massa minne och ett tmpfs da? ;-)
<Philip5> hoppas det fixas snart
<EAG> hehe ett par T
<EAG> TB
<maxjezy> japp
<EAG> blir nog dyrt
<maxjezy> har buggat sig så sen begynnelsen av 2.5
<Nafallo> EAG: da vill du nog ha en DL980, och de ar inte sarskilt snala ;-)
<EAG> det är väl typ gigantiska corps som har såna maskiner för sina affärssystem
<EAG> nä jag ska nog köra några satadiskar bara
<Nafallo> dock sa kan du stoppa mer i dem an vad HP sager ;-)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ah, nu hitta jag lösningen på det
<Nafallo> Samsung har slappt 32GB stick, sa i teorin borde en DL980 kunna kora med 4TB minne ;-)
<maxjezy> hålla in mittenknappen
<maxjezy> och zooma
<maxjezy> jag scrollade
<dagon_> :>
<EAG> Nafallo: lite dumt om strömmen bryts bara...
<EAG> men har man råd med en sån burk kanske man ser till att ha ett dieselaggregat brevid också
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha
<Nafallo> EAG: den har 6 PSUs... bara anslut en till varje granne eller nagot :-P
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> det har ändrats sen 2.49
<kodein> man ska bara se till att ha ett tillräckligt stort svänghjul
<EAG> fina förslag här på nattkvisten :)
<EAG> alla får plats i min garderob
<kodein> ett svänghjul går arguably in i en garderob
<kodein> för egen del tog jag dock den billiga lösningen och kör en ups
<EAG> ett tillräckligt stort är dock tveksamt
<vacum> jag är sugen på att bygga ett extern batteripack till min ups
<kodein> tja, jag tänkte mig ett rackskåpsstort ungefär. rackskåp och garderober är ungefär lika stora
<vacum> om jag låter allt vara igång klarar jag mig i 35-40 min
<vacum> stänger jag några servrar och lämnar filservern kommer jag upp i 1h 15 min
<vacum> kanske mer
<EAG> jag borde faktiskt skaffa en ups...
<kodein> jag hade behövt min mer när jag bodde i korridor
<kodein> det fanns ju liksom grannar som inte lyckades överlista jordfelsbrytarna...
<Nafallo> vacum: min netbook klarar sig i timtal :-)
<vacum> Nafallo: men hur mycket disk har du i den då?
<Nafallo> vacum: 128GB SSD :-)
<EAG> svänghjul och TB åsido... vad tror ni om atom-processorer i det där avseendet?
<vacum> eventuellt fixar jag ett failover-relä och diesel-agg
<Nafallo> fast man kan val fa tag i 1.5TB nu eller sa?
<Nafallo> 2.5" HDD that is.
<Nafallo> EAG: neeh. vanta pa ARM, sen behover du inte nagon batteribackup eller nagot :-P
<vacum> så när strömmen går och är borta i mer än 10 min startar dieseln på balkongen och sedan växlar reläerna mellan eluttag till diesel
<vacum> har en dubbelkonverterande rackare så jag kan mata den med ful el
<dagon_> EAG: ur strömsynpunkt är det ju toppen
<EAG> Nafallo: vänta på vad?
<EAG> dagon_: jo precis. Det är det jag vill minimera
<EAG> dock vill jag ha nån form av prestanda...
<dagon_> mjo, förstås
<Nafallo> EAG: ARM
<EAG> iofs kan jag ju prova... jag har ju en atomprocessorbaserad dator kom jag på :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> Nafallo: arm blir väl inget stort förrän om nåt år?
<Nafallo> dagon_: *shrugs* jag har redan sett netbooks baserade pa ARM ;-)
<EAG> vad pratar ni om?
<EAG> den nya minnestekniken eller?
<kodein> det finns ju ett par tegramaskiner ute
<dagon_> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_(processorarkitektur)
<kodein> synd att samsung NC10 inte riktigt är allt den kunde varit, bara
<EAG> arm är väl inget nytt?
<EAG> eller har de gjort nått nytt som jag fullständigt missat?
<Nafallo> EAG: nope. men ARM i servrar borjar bli nagot nytt ;-)
<Nafallo> servrar, netbooks och sadant.
<kodein> arm börjar äntligen upptäckas av den större massan icke-embedded
<Nafallo> vanliga datorer.
<EAG> ok
<Nafallo> det var nog en tegra jag holl i :-)
<dagon_> :)
<EAG> jag har nog alldeles för dålig koll på arm
<Nafallo> 6h batteritid, och det ar innan de har funderat ut power management ;-)
<dagon_> icke dåligt
<dagon_> jag kan tänka mig en laptop med ARM
<dagon_> Nafallo: fixa
<Nafallo> lol
<EAG> ok, nu är jag med på varför arm dök upp i diskussionen
<dagon_> :>
 * Nafallo far bara utvecklingsplattformar :-/
<EAG> jag tänkte fortfarande på minnen/lagring
<kodein> acorn risc machine
<EAG> och ni pratade strömförbrukning
<dagon_> hmm
<Nafallo> EAG: jag har 8 maskiner pa samma PDU, och stromforbrukning rapporteras till 0Amps :-)
<dagon_> denna jag sitter på nu är rätt strömsnål också för sin tid
<Nafallo> det ar med 250GB disk till varje ocksa.
<kodein> du har hittat datta som inte drar ström?
<kodein> hurra, perpetuum mobile!
 * dagon_ kör med Intel Celeron D
<dagon_> hitech ftw
<Nafallo> sakert typ... 0.3, men displayen avrundar :-)
<EAG> ssd?
<Nafallo> nope
<dagon_> jag önskar lite att jag hade råd att byta ut mina diskar i den stationära mot ssd
<Nafallo> WD Blue tror jag.
<EAG> blir det verkligen bättre/billigare med ssd
<Nafallo> japp
<dagon_> fast att köpa ~3TB i SSD blir ingen billig historia :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, galet nice att ha 3 renderingsalternativ nu
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> battre
<Nafallo> inte billigare :-)
<maxjezy> får tacka så mycket för yafaray!
<dagon_> Nafallo: får jag det i julklapp i år av dig? :>
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag sysslar inte med jul :-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: då kan du ge mig det bara för att du gillar mig :P
<Nafallo> pffft
<Nafallo> dagon_: vad for nagot forresten?
<peetra> Nafallo är jude kanske?
<kodein> jehovas
<dagon_> Nafallo: 3TB i SSD :D
<Nafallo> heh. det var en thread pa en mailinglista jag ar pa om jehovas :-)
<EAG> det lär väl knappast vara nån idé att köpa ssd för att spara pengar genom elräkning
<peetra> dagon_ *slurp*
<Nafallo> dagon_: det later som nagot jag behover battre sjalv ;-)
<dagon_> äh
<kodein> jag har nog sagt det tidigare här, men... RAMSAN.
<peetra> SAMSUNG?
<Nafallo> dessutom tycker jag att nagon ska slappa en netbook med 1.8" disk :-P
<kodein> nej
<kodein> http://www.ramsan.com/
<EAG> +ett svänghjul? :)
 * Nafallo kittlar peetra
<kodein> egentligen skulle jag nog faktiskt ha ett batterirum och köra allt på likström.
<kodein> nätspänningen skulle bara underhållsladda batterierna som i sin tur driver datorhallen
<backspace> Nafallo: Tror Thinkpad X40/41 kör med 1.8". Minns faktiskt inte så noga. Gammal maskin men fortfarande trevligare än en vanlig netbook.
<dagon_> hmm
<Nafallo> backspace: de ar inte ens WS...
<dagon_> 3TB SSD skulle gå på 67140kr
<backspace> Nafallo: Vad är WS?
<Nafallo> dagon_: inte sa farligt
<Nafallo> backspace: widescreen
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=618109
<backspace> Nafallo: Näe, behövs det på en bärbar?
<EAG> jag hade gärna haft memristor-baserad lagring
<dagon_> räknat på såna --^
<Nafallo> backspace: det behovs overallt
<kodein> det är lite synd att TMS ligger på prisnivån "Behöver du fråga har du inte råd"
<backspace> Nafallo: Å fan.
<Nafallo> 4:3 ar sa 90-tal sa det skriker om det!
<kodein> 90-talet var fint
<kodein> 4:3 är också trevligt.
<dagon_> 4:3 är finfint
<Nafallo> forbannade geeks
<Nafallo> :-P
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> så nervös jag var igår natt
<dagon_> tur att Hund höll mig sällskap
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja nu vill vi ju se något coolt med alla dina renderare ;)
<Imgood1> hur kan man programmera android appar?
<Nafallo> Imgood1: som vanligt, fast for android?
<Philip5> Imgood1: ofast med java
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, måste bara komma på vad ja ska göra
<Imgood1> jag har windows phone
<Philip5> dagon_: vad hände igår natt?
<Imgood1> vill göra ett program som förfalskar sl biljetter
<backspace> *hämtar popcorn*
<dagon_> Philip5: rootade min telefon :P
<Philip5> äsch, det är ju en baggis
<dagon_> mjo men man vill ju inte sabba :P
<dagon_> var lika nervös första gången jag flashade min PSP
<Philip5> dagon_: går ju nästan inte
<dagon_> nä, jag läste det
<dagon_> 99,9% chans att lyckas
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> vad har du för android?
<Imgood1> nej
<Imgood1> jag kör windows phone
<Imgood1> 6.5
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> Imgood1: menar dagon_
<Imgood1> jaha
<Imgood1> okej
<dagon_> Philip5: just nu kör jag CyanogenMod6.1
<Philip5> dagon_: har du också en hero?
<dagon_> eller du menar telefonen i sig?
<backspace> En liten undran bara. Om man har råd att köpa eller skaffa en smartphone via avbetalning med tillhörande mobilsurfabbonemang, har man då inte råd att betala för att åka kollektivtrafik?
<dagon_> Philip5: Desire
<Philip5> aha, lyxpelle
<dagon_> lyx hade väl varit DesireHD? :P
<Nafallo> Philip5: nej. nu tanker du pa Desire HD :-P
<Philip5> jag väntar på nästa våg
<Nafallo> snap!
<dagon_> ha!
<Nafallo> jag fattar inte poangen med Desire HD dock.
<Philip5> lär nog dyka upp runt april maj
<Imgood1> jag köpte en Sonyericsson Aspen
<Imgood1> e ganska nöjd
<Nafallo> de har storre skarm, snabbare processor, mer minne, och ETT MINDRE BATTERI
<dagon_> :)
<Imgood1> juste
<Imgood1> processor temperatur
<Imgood1> hur såg man d
<Imgood1> man skulle köra med ... segmen
<Imgood1> eler va hette programmet
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du game-editor på din PPA då?
<Imgood1> vad e PPA
<maxjezy> http://game-editor.com/Download
<dagon_> Imgood1: är du i rätt kanal?
<Imgood1> japp
<Imgood1> ubuntu
<Nafallo> !ppa
<ubot2> PPA är inofficiella repos där folk kan lägga upp paket åt andra.
<Imgood1> jaha
<Imgood1> så det e en hemsida
<Nafallo> ♥ ubot2
<Nafallo> nej
<dagon_> det är ett förråd
<Imgood1> jaha
<speedxcore> är det xorg-paketet, som man ska installera för X11, eller finns något bättre?
<speedxcore> jag vill egentligen bara x11 forwarda, kommer inte bli någon gnome eller så
<Nafallo> !no, ppa is <reply>PPA är inofficiella förråd där folk kan lägga upp paket åt andra.
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> dagon_: tack :-)
<dagon_> np :)
<Imgood1> hur kan man se processorns temperatur
<Imgood1> ?
<maxjezy> skriv sensors i terminalen
<antii> maxjezy: hallå din nattmänniska
<maxjezy> tjena antii
<maxjezy> skönt med ledighet?
<Philip5> dagon_: när ska du installera yafaray och imponera på mig och maxjezy med värsta renderingarna då?!?! :P
<antii> som fan
<antii> sj?
<maxjezy> antii, jofan, varit ledig typ 5 dagar nu
<maxjezy> jobbar söndag :)
<antii> oj
<antii> jag jobbade igår
<antii> :)>
<maxjezy> =)
<Philip5> maxjezy: ser ett jobb för dig som du kan bidra med till blender25
<Philip5> den har knappt några översättningar till svenska
<Philip5> kan du säkert göra och skicka uppströms så de kommer med i blender ;)
<peetra> börjar bli sovadags minsann.
<maxjezy> Philip5, vill folk ha svenska?
<Philip5> en del kanske
<maxjezy> tycker mig att internationellt i GUI't rockar bäst
<peetra> Klart att folk vill ha svenska!
<maxjezy> om man nu ska köra mot tutorials osv.
<maxjezy> peetra, du är ju finne
<Philip5> tycker iof jag också men jag kör hela mitt kubuntu på engelska
<maxjezy> finnarna är ena hejjare på blender
<peetra> Jag är FINLANDSSVENSK
<maxjezy> peetra, hurri
<maxjezy> heter det inte så?
<peetra> Aivan niin, hurri. :)
<Philip5> vissa språk har det mesta översatt till sitt eget språk för blender
<maxjezy> Philip5, spanska och tyska osv, de förstår jag
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> de torkar röven i sitt eget språk till och me
<Philip5> rumänska och ukrainska
<Philip5> japanska
<dagon_> Philip5: i nästa vecka kanske första rendereringen kommer ;)
<dagon_> mums!
<dagon_> kålpudding <3
<antii> ugha
<Philip5> dagon_: låter som ett löfte det
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du inte gjort en enda rendering?
<dagon_> jo
<dagon_> på en låda
<Nafallo> peetra: agreed
<Nafallo> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<antii> Nafallo: perkele saatana
<Nafallo> antii: precis sadar later jag nar saker inte gar som jag vill i data centren :-)
<peetra> Godnatt gott folk!
<dagon_> godnatt!
<Nafallo> gnatt
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<dataviruset> muuu
<virtuald> yo dawg i put a screen in your screen so you can screen while you screen
<ewook> screen -x ?
<ewook> wait. a screen in the screen? alternate reality for reals!
<Philip5> maxjezy: blev den bättre med lite gräddfärgat istället då? http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: borde pumpa upp samples på ljuset och lite bättre aa-settings för att få den klarare men ändå
<virtuald> ewook: :> en lokalt och en i fjärran
<ewook> in das in a galaxy far far aways
<virtuald> philip5: bygger du hus?
<virtuald> ja… philip5, maxjezy, jag ritar mycket snyggare än er: http://flockdraw.com/gallery/view?id=166753 (iofs har jag inte gjort så mycket där)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> virtuald: nä vi leker lite med renderings motorer och blender
<virtuald> aha
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> massa mycket bättre
<Philip5> virtuald: körde den settingen tidigare men röd och det gillade inte maxjezy så jag gjorde om den: http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: den blev också lite överexponerad med ljuset utefrån
<virtuald> 8]
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla på renderingstiden också. mer än den dubbla på sista för jag kompilerade en ny blender och senaste povray medan jag renderade. drog upp tiden en hel del
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du en hejjare på modellering?
<Philip5> jag brukar inte orka modellera så länge
<Philip5> tycker det är roligare med material, ljus och att sätta upp scener
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är skoj att modellera
<virtuald> modellera med modellera
<maxjezy> men ibland kan man stöta på problem som hjärnan inte riktigt klarar av att lösa
<Philip5> jo det är ju en del problemlösning och att lära sig nyttja verktygen
<maxjezy> händer och fötter är jävliga
<maxjezy> jag tycker dock att jag är ganska bra på det, när jag tittar på tutorials så brukar jag känna mig överlägsen många gånger
<maxjezy> även ibland dem på blendercookie
<maxjezy> när de kör fast har jag ofta lösningen snabbare i handen
<maxjezy> men jag går och modellerar mycket i tankarna med
<maxjezy> mer än i blender
<Philip5> fast det är väl för att för att många lägger ut väldigt många basic tuts
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, fast blendercookie är lite mer avancerat
<maxjezy> en grej jag stör mig på är folk som rört blender i 10 minuter och ska göra tutorials
<maxjezy> finns massa såna på tuben
<Philip5> man kan ju kolla på tutorials för mer avancerade program som inte är open source för att få inspiration om hur man kan göra eller tänka för det brukar funka rätt lika även om man har lite olika verktyg
<maxjezy> hoppas de får svininfluensan
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> kollar mycket andra tutorials med
<virtuald> bleh, borde få ett eget liveband av soc som kan stå och dränka ut mina pip i öronen
<maxjezy> om modellering och ljussättning
<amelia> hmm, strange. chillar en snutbil med blåljusen på mitt på torget..
<maxjezy> amelia, snart sparkar dom in dörren och knycker din server
<amelia> det tror jag inte.
<virtuald> amelia: står de och dansar?
<amelia> virtuald: nej, de står på samma ställe och sitter i bilen.
<amelia> har varit där i säkert 20-30 min.
<spacebug-> FRA ! =)
<maxjezy> säpo
<amelia> haha
<maxjezy> dom har kodat amelia 's namn baklänges till ailema, låter mystiskt och arabiskt
<amelia> haha
<spacebug-> ring polisen och säg att det står en mystisk bil utanför och att du vill att nån kommer å kollar på det ;)
<amelia> hahahaha
<maxjezy> virtuald, 10 poäng till din bild
<amelia> orka, då kommer de bli jättesura
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TSama_o7N1I/AAAAAAAAA58/8xRlF4tzmIw/s1600/muslimkvinna.jpg
<maxjezy> denna ritade jag för länge sedan
<maxjezy> tycker den påminner om självmordsbombarens fru
<amelia> det är ju iofs ingen konstigt att där står snutbilar på torget, men de brukar inte ha blåljusen på.
<maxjezy> kan jag ha gåvan att rita in i framtiden
<maxjezy> som i heros?
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> amelia: är där någon wambulance?
<amelia> nop
<virtuald> 8]
<amelia> men nu kom tunnelbanan, då drog de.
<virtuald> [8
<amelia> intar att det var den de satt och väntade på.
<virtuald> mm
<maxjezy> hur dålig dator duger till en server som har små filer
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en liten fil server
<maxjezy> tänkte om ja kan köpa en på loppis
<amelia> så länge den har sata-diskar duger den nog.
<maxjezy> såna finns nog inte på loppis
<amelia> ide-diskar är så sjukt långsamma.
<amelia> du kan säkert hitta något vettigt på blocket annars.
<maxjezy> den ska bara vara som en ftp och ha typ 5-10 mb filer
<maxjezy> http://ithistory.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/pc-486dx100.jpg
<maxjezy> duger inte en sån?
<maxjezy> vågar inte ha server på min dator
<maxjezy> kanske man får intrång
<maxjezy> iofs, kanske kan ha en gratis hemsida med torrents på
<maxjezy> så har jag torrent programmet igång
<maxjezy> eller en blogg med länk till filerna
<dagon_> haha, jag la win7 på en ide-disk som straff
<amelia> maxjezy: allt går ju, men det lär ju inte gå snabbt och frågan är om den där 486:an ens har ett nätverkskort
<maxjezy> amelia, justja, nätverkskort
<maxjezy> jag tror blogg är bästa och billigaste alternativet
<maxjezy> så kör jag torrents
<maxjezy> måste bara lära mig göra torrents
<amelia> maxjezy: skaffa en vps istället för typ 100-150 spänn i månaden.
<dagon_> är inte så svårt
<maxjezy> amelia, jag vill inte att det ska kosta mig nått, jag ska ju dela med mig av mina grejer till andra bara
<maxjezy> 3D modeller
<dagon_> skaffa konto på linuxuser?
<dagon_> det har jag
<amelia> maxjezy: lägg upp det på tpb då och seeda från din workstation.
<dagon_> bra förslag där också
<maxjezy> amelia, ja, de får nog bli så
<maxjezy> så har jag en blogg med bild på modellen, och 360 graders snurrplatta så man kan se dem
<Philip5> maxjezy: morgondagens problem att lösa blir att få igång nya povray på ett bra sett i blender 2.5 :)
<maxjezy> och länk till torrent
<Philip5> men nu är det nog sovdags
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, det låter bra!
<maxjezy> och smacka in game-editor på din PPA med
<Philip5> vilke gameeditor?
<maxjezy> http://game-editor.com/Main_Page
<maxjezy> vet iofs inte om det går
<maxjezy> jag vill ha det i program menyn å så
<maxjezy> hatar att ha program i mappar här o där
<dagon_> lägg till en egen starter
<maxjezy> dagon_, sååå svååårt
<dagon_> bah
<Philip5> jo det ska väl gå. finns ju sås där och det är gpl
<maxjezy> riktigt intressant program det där
<maxjezy> har inte hunnit pilla så värst mycket dock
<maxjezy> Philip5, sov gott!
<maxjezy> nu ska jag kika på nya blender tutorials på blendercookie
<maxjezy> har visst kommit 1 ny och missat ett par gamla
<dagon_> ska bli intressant att börja med blender
<dagon_> har en kompis som går i gymnasiet och de håller på med blender
<dagon_> de hade byggt upp sin skola
<dagon_> såg coolt ut
<anickname> hm, tog bort menyraden på gnome-termian nyss. men nu vet jag inte hur jag får tillbaka den om jag skulle behöva den :O
<johanbr> anickname, högerklicka i fönstret
<anickname> johanbr: Tack tack, det kan va bra att veta.
<dagon_> jag börjar gilla den här datorn mer och mer
<anickname> vet att det finnsnågra nra widget palet att mam skulle kunna testa:P  vet n
<anickname> ågon måt nra
<anickname> vet någom vad de heter?
<dagon_> va? :P
<dagon_> anickname: vad menar du?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<peppis> Morn
<andol> morn!
<[Spooky]> Är det jämt så att de som är duktiga på Linux som sitter i support kanaler på irc är idioter, eller känner de en viss makt att sitta och "spänna" sig och svara idiotiskt osv? Börjar ju undra...
<andol> [Spooky]: PÃ¥ tal om?
<[Spooky]> andol: På tal om egen erfarenhet tyvärr...
<cahoot> spooky det handlar väl, som alltid när det gäller människor, om ett samspel
<cahoot> såvitt du inte kommunicerat med ngn bot
<[Spooky]> cahoot: Nä, tycker bara det känns så trisst. Sett kompisar med som är nya på Linux som frågar om hjälp eller riktlinjer ang hur de ska söka efte info osv, sen får de bara dumma uppnosiga svar tillbaka..
<[Spooky]> Men men ska inte belasta er med detta.. ;)
<peppis> [Spooky]: De håller jag med om, jag är ganska ny med linux
<cahoot> fortfarande?
<[Spooky]> peppis: Önskar dig lycka till i framtiden. Tycker själv att Linux är underbart. ;)
<[Spooky]> Men ska pilla vidare här, trevligt att tjöta lite med er, ha en fortsatt trevlig helg grabbar & flickor.. ;)
<cahoot> I have no objection to merging code that is only used by a single machine.  Heck, we have a whole subarchicture for only 2 machines in the whole world :)  (Greg KH på linux kernel mailing list) - snacka om anpassningsbart system
<virtuald> undrar vilken det är
<andol> Jo, vad gäller att stödja sjukt många arkitekturer så ligger Linuxkärnan lite i en klass för sig.
<virtuald> ja, vad har hänt med netbsd sen linux gick om?
<virtuald> 8]
<andol> virtuald: Tja, rätt säker på att NetBSD fortfarande är det kompletta operativsystem som stöds för flest plattformar.
<Barre> morrn
<virtuald> 8]
<andol> Barre: Passar sig att vakna nu? :)
<Barre> mmm..helt sjukt, det var länge sen jag sov så här länge in på dagen :)
<andol> Härligt
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon som har en Platt-TV från Samsung här?
<Barre> mm
<Umeaboy> Barre: Vore bussigt om du kunde hitta ett svar på följande problem: http://www.prisjakt.nu/question.php?qid=1666
<Barre> har du en kaffebryggare från Krups?
<Haffe> Platt-Tv är en social konstruktion.
<Barre> du är en social konstruktion ;P
<Umeaboy> Hoppas att jag skrev nog utförligt.
<Haffe> Barre: I mångt och mycket, ja.
<Umeaboy> Barre: Vad kan jag prova?
<Haffe> Just dance.
<Barre> :)
<Umeaboy> Jag pratade med Barre ffs!!!!!!!!
<Barre> Umeaboy: ingen AAAAAning... jag har nämligen inte något ljudsystem från Altec
<Umeaboy> Ingen gissning heller?
<Umeaboy> Hur ska man göra då? Du ser ju vilka åtgärder jag har tagit.
<Umeaboy> Tänker inte byta system för det här duger hur bra som helst.
<Barre> som sagt, jag har ingen aning....
<cahoot> Haffe: har du gått en kurs i genusperspektiv?
<Haffe> Nej.
<cahoot> ditt val av termer ingav mig misstanken
<Haffe> "Just dance"?
<cahoot> 'X är en social konstruktion'
<Haffe> Är det det menar du?
<Haffe> Är det skillnad på Xorg och Xfree?
<Umeaboy> Xfree är Xtremt fritt,
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> You had it comin' . :)
<barzam> cahoot: haha klockrent
<cahoot> Det är ngt djupt förbryllande med väderappleten i gnome. Den uppger alltid en aktuell temp t ex -2C, med sen kommer alltid en kommentar om att det 'feels like' något annat ( t ex -6C). Skulle det vara -6C så sägs alltid det i sin tur kännas som nåt annat. Vilken slutsats ska man dra av detta som simpel användare?
<Haffe> Undrar vad den skulle säga om det var vindstilla och 0% luftfuktighet.
<Umeaboy> Måste gå.
<cahoot> Haffe: att upplevande är en 'social konstruktion'?
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Formar kontexten subjektet?
<cahoot> du måste ha gått en kurs
<Haffe> Hur menar du nu?
<cahoot> ordvalet igen  - du talar ju som en litteraturvetare
<cahoot> eller bara en naturbegåvning?
<Haffe> Jag driver bara med allt och alla.
<cahoot> hur blir det då om kontexten formar subjektet?
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Jag har börjat fundera på strumpor.
<cahoot> ett utmärkt exempel på när innehållet ger formen
<Haffe> Strumpor?
<cahoot> jao
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Alla som inte dansar.
<phnom> Står bredvid och tittar på?
<virtuald> Alla som inte datar är stenåldersmän
<antii> öh oh
<antii> virtuald: data data data
<virtuald> (:
<phnom> cahoot: Det är väl inte så förbryllande, du får en högre värmeförlust om det är fuktigt i luften och blåser mycket. Temperaturen som den presenterar i panelen är den som det "borde" vara ute om det inte blåste osv.
<cahoot> phnom: det var inte så allvarligt menat
<phnom> Ahå :)
<phnom> Då var jag smart helt i onödan då :(
<phnom> Varför suger update-apt-xapi så fantastiskt mycket cpu? När den drar hoggar den en hel kärna...
<cahoot> fast iofs kunde man ju ha en uppgift om hur det skulle kännas utan kläder ;) phnom
<phnom> :D "Naked, feels like"
<phnom> Det hade behövts ibland
<Haffe> PÃ¥ tal om sociala konstruktioner.
<ePax> Va sorgligt... att få spela någon video på yuoutube samt ha vncviwer på så kvävs lilla atom... 100% av cpu andvänds
<cahoot> ePax: du kanske behöver:  http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r25084475-The-200-Line-Linux-Kernel-Patch-That-Does-Wonders
<ePax> cahoot, Det var nog firefox-plugin som åt upp all cpu
<cahoot> flash alltså?
<ePax> verkar så
<ePax> samma sak med chrome
<ePax> samma sak med flash från adobes sida :S
<ePax> Man ska nog ha en HTPC med en i3 processor sp blir allt firg och fröjd
<ePax> frid*
<larsemil> visst är det filerna i /etc/mysql/ som anger vart databaserna ska sparas?
<Haffe> ePax: Man ska hårdvaruaccelerera.
<Haffe> Dock så anser jag flash vara något som inte borde ha skapats och vars existens så snart som möjligt bör upphöra.
<EAG> vdpau!
<ePax> Man ska ha vettig hårdvara tycker jag :D
<ePax> Så nu har man fixat xbmc... verkar funka bättre än gmote
<EAG> min lilla alltialloburk drar 6W såg jag nu
<EAG> det är vettig hårdvara
<ePax> EAG, Vad är det för burk? Sjäv har jag en eeebox med single core atom
<EAG> fel av mig
<EAG> 20W var det visst
<EAG> :)
<EAG> tyckte väl att det var lite lågt
<EAG> ePax: det är en fujitsu-siemens futro s500
<ePax> Den här drar också nåt lite ström
<ePax> 25W eller nåt sånt har jag för mig det
<ePax> kommer inte riktig ihåg
<EAG> det är en Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2100+
<larsemil> jag har två maskiner, med identisk /etc/mysql/ katalog, men den ena läser från /home/mysql och sparar databaser där - som det står i my.cnf och den andra använder /var/lib/mysql som är standard. vad kan det vara som är fel då?
<ePax> undrar om det är vettigt att köpa en ny htpc eller box eller uppgradera bara den här som jag har... typ byta modekort eftersom processorn är integrerad och video kortet med
<backspace> Ingen som på rak arm har koll på vad en Mac Mini från -10 drar?
<EAG> atom+nvidiachip är väl helt ok?
<EAG> typ nått zotac-kort
<ePax> mm.... dual core atom och nvidia ION borde räcka
<cahoot> backspace:  http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/apple-mac-mini-2/4505-3118_7-33541087-2.html
<backspace> cahoot: Det var inte på rak arm. Men jag tackar. =)
<cahoot> tyvärr 2009
<backspace> Får ta och mäta upp själv.
<cahoot> 10W overksam! undrar hur mkt avstängd
<backspace> Skulle gissa på 1W.
<cahoot> Dessutom har leveranskartongen blivit 15 procent mindre - dom anstränger sig verkligen
<backspace> Nu när du säger det så är nog kartongen mindre än den gamla.
<cahoot> man får nästan en känsla av att apple har ett inslag av självgodhet
<EAG> ;)
<cahoot> mitt problem ligger i at dom uppenbart leder designligan
<backspace> Det är väl inget problem? =)
<cahoot> jo för mig
<backspace> Du är arbetslös/student?
<cahoot> avskyvärd marknadsstrategi
<backspace> Tja, det behövs väl folk som kan sånt också antar jag.
<backspace> Fler pappersvändare ftw.
<cahoot> backspace: nej jag har råd med har samvetsproblem
<cahoot> s/med/men/
<backspace> Samvetsproblem för att?
<cahoot> apples slutna sekt
<backspace> Aha. "Sekt".
<backspace> Ja, det är väl en mognadsgrej det där antar jag.
<cahoot> dom verkar inte mogna ;)
<backspace> Är det "moget" att få som du skriver "samvetsproblem" för att eventuellt köpa en produkt ifrån ett företag som tjäna pengar?
<backspace> Man skaffar väl det man vill ha utan att ha dåligt samvete?
<cahoot> du talar som en vapenhadlare
<amelia> *gäsp*
<backspace> Kanske vore något det.
<amelia> jaha, forumet ser ut att ha överlevt natten..
<backspace> Man köper väl helt sonika den produkten som passar en själv bäst och arbetet som den ska utföra. Sen vilken firma som står bakom är ju ett mindre problem.
<cahoot> backspace: jag tycker inte free software är ointressant/oviktigt som fenomen
<Philip5> fast många köper nog en produkt för att andra verkar ha den och den har status
<Philip5> på sitt sätt så passar det väl dem också bäst
<EAG> det är ju lite smått löjligt att snudd på alla har en iphone
<backspace> cahoot: Nej, alla har vi ju olika ideal. Som tur är, tråkigt det skulle bli annars.
<backspace> EAG: Är det lika löjligt som det var när "alla" hade Ericsson eller Nokia-telefoner under 90-talet?
<phnom> EAG: Det beror helt på vilka man har i umgängeskretsen, *host*ekonomihögskolan*host*
<EAG> det lika löjligt oavsett produkt och tidpunkt
<EAG> folk är tragiska
<EAG> imho
<cahoot> du tänker på Strindberg?
<kodein> det är synd om människorna
<backspace> EAG: Precis, så varför valde du just en Appleprodukt? För att den var närmast i tanke eller?
<EAG> nu hade jag väl inte det där citatet i bakhuvudet direkt
<EAG> backspace: för att vi pratar om apple? :)
<phnom> Det finns fantastiskt många människor som har Blackberry också...
<cahoot> phnom: blanda inte in nyttoaspekter här
<backspace> EAG: Ah, ja så kanske det var ja.
<EAG> men om man släpper bandwagon-diskussionen så finns det ju som sagt en hel del annat negativt att säga om apple
<Philip5> blackberry verkar mest vara ett amerikanske fenomen
<backspace> Och brittiskt.
<phnom> Philip5: Jo, men de är rätt många ändå.
<Philip5> jo
<Haffe> Apple lyckades ju med något som inte så många lyckades med.
<Haffe> När någon säger mp3spelare. Då tänker nästan alla på iPod.
<Haffe> Det fugnerar inte riktigt likadant med iPhone.
<Philip5> nä apple är väl inte dumma direkt
<EAG> ingen anklagar väl apple för att vara det heller
<kodein> dumma som i onda, jo
<EAG> från det ena till det andra.. är drupal 7 mer lättanvänt än joomla?
<backspace> Onda. Hähähä
<backspace> Ja jävlar.
<cahoot> är inte joomla en ganska oskyddad plattform?
<barzam> ibland tror jag att jag är den enda som aldrig har haft eller velat ha en ipod
<EAG> du är bland vänner nu barzam  ;)
<phnom> barzam: Nej, du är inte ensam :P
<backspace> Var sak på sin plats som sagt.
<madbear> jag fick en ipod touch av polaren som köpte en iphone :D
<barzam> skönt att veta :) i vilket fall har jag haft mp3-spelare sedan de kom i stort sett och aldrig tyckt ipod verkade speciellt bra
<barzam> och självklart hade jag cd-freestyle innan dess, och band-freestyle innan dess
<backspace> barzam: Oooh. En MPMAN kollega? =)
<barzam> jag har alltid gillat iriver, men hade en jättebra och billig creative utan display i massa år
<madbear> wifi är nice på touchen
<backspace> Tror fan jag köpte den gamla MPMan 1998
<barzam> tycker bra batteritid och flac-stöd är viktigare än wifi
<backspace> Det var tider det.
<backspace> 32MB
<backspace> Räckte knappt till att ta med sig ut på en joggingrunda. =)
<barzam> hehe
<madbear> barzam: den har bra batteritid om man ger fan i att surfa
<barzam> haha älskar det där argumentet :)
<madbear> fast jag skaffade en androidlur inte så långt därefter och sedan dess ligger poden och samlar damm
<backspace> Jämför du en mp3-spelare mot en telefon nu?
<phnom> Jag har fortfarande kvar min iAudio U2 256mb
<barzam> nuförtiden lyssnar jag mest i telefonen också, missar aldrig att svara numera
<madbear> backspace: ? :S
<barzam> förut var det hopplöst, jag märkte aldrig att det ringde
<madbear> varför skulle jag släpa massa prylar överallt
<Trullo> funderar på att sälja touchen o skaffa en musikmobil istället
<backspace> madbear: Tyckte bara det verkade som om du gjorde en konstig jämförelse mellan iPod och en Androidlur. Men det går nog att släppa.
<madbear> backspace: varför är den konstig?
<madbear> eller om det ens va en jämförelse?
<backspace> Ja, det är just det jag menar. Tror inte du jämförde.
<madbear> jag bara skrev att sedan jag skaffade en mobil med samma funktioner så ligger den och samlar damm
<backspace> Mjo, men frågan är ju om det hade gått att ringa med iPoden så hade du väl kanske inte skaffat en Androidlur.
<Haffe> Jag har en androidlur, men jag tycker ändå att den är osmidig att ha som musikspelare.
<backspace> Mp3-spelaren saknade ju en funktion.
<Haffe> Kanske blir det bättre med mer minne i den.
<EAG> nu finns ju winamp!
<backspace> Spotify?
<EAG> till android
<backspace> Poweramp?
<madbear> Haffe: poden får spela musik i bilen när vi åker längre sträckor
<barzam> jag har aldrig gillat winamp heller :)
<madbear> så använder man gps när man springer och det har inte ipod
<madbear> slipper man fiaskot från nike...
<cahoot> orientering?
<backspace> Distansmätning och tidtagning skulle jag tro cahoot.
<backspace> Är iallafall det jag använder min lur till när den är med.
<madbear> cahoot: då skulle man nog bli diskad :D
<backspace> Skulle faktiskt vilja ha en pulsmätare som kopplas till luren.
<cahoot> madbear: men säker ;)
<madbear> backspace: det finns ju?
<backspace> madbear: Jag vet. Men jag har inte riktigt tyckt att jag presterar så bra att jag behöver det.
<backspace> madbear: Är det något som du själv har provat, pulsmätare till luren alltså?
<madbear> nepp men ska nog köpa ett band
<kodein> jag har funderat på att komplettera med ett kassettdäck faktiskt
<Philip5> backspace: det finns ju en pulsmätarapp till android iaf men det är ju inte riktigt samma sak
<Philip5> mäter färgskiftningar i blodet
<Philip5> eller i fingret kanske man ska säga
<Philip5> mest coolt kanske
<Richiie_> Tja är det någon som vet vad Compiz effekten heter när man drar i ett fönster tex en terminal åt höger på sin skärm så ska automatiskt terminalen hoppa till Workspace nummer 2
<Richiie_> NÃ¥gon som vet namnet?
<Philip5> inte jag
<bodil> hejsan jag har lite problem med att lägga in program får upp ett felmeddelande hela tiden
<Richiie_> Philip5: du vet vad för effekt jag menar va?
<phnom> Richiie_: Använder du Desktop Wall så finns det i dens inställningar under fliken "Bindings" och heter Edge Flipping
<Philip5> vad är det för felmeddelnade?
<Richiie_> phnom: tusen tack! ska kolla
<Philip5> Richiie_: nej jag kör ju inte med gnome eller compiz
<phnom> Man måste nog ha edge flip move ibockat på sista fliken också
<Richiie_> phnom: grymmt bästa! tusen tack
<Richiie_> phnom: det hade försvunnit automatiskt för mig, så jag var tvungen o kryssa i, "edge flip move"
<phnom> =)
<bodil> Philip5 här är felmeddelandet http://paste.ubuntu.com/551779/
<Richiie_> phnom: jag ska tipsa dig om en grej om du gillar trance
<phnom> bodil: Ser ut som att ditt kort inte stöds av firmwaren eftersom den säger "Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!" när den försöker installera firmware-b43-installer
<Philip5> bodil: kör du med de officialla paketen eller har du lagt till några extrakällor?
<Philip5> jo phnom verkar vara på rätt spår där
<bodil> kör bara ifrån ubuntu det som var från början
<bodil> phnom kan man byta firmwaren?
<Philip5> bodil: om man får tro utvecklarna av b43-drivrutinen som verkar vara den du ska köra så har din wifi-krets inte fullt stöd heller: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är med den kretsen och madwifi
<Philip5> finns en lite halvgammal guide att få igång det men hur bra det funkar vet jag inte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<bodil> Philip5 ok tack så mycket synd då lutar det åt att ha windows på datorn
<Philip5> rätt omständigt också om man inte vet vad man gör och den är 2 år gammal
<Philip5> nästan
<Philip5> bodil: det låter ju ännu värre
<Philip5> bodil: du kanske kan testa om den funkar med ndiswrapper och en windowsdrivis för det kortet
<bodil> Philip5 ja jag vet men jag är helt ny i linux
<bodil> och kan inget när det gäller skriva i komand rutan
<Philip5> om du inte har tillgång till ett annat wifi-kort
<cahoot> bodil: prova tricket som föreslås i Philip5's länk
<cahoot> sudo rmmod b43;  sudo modprobe b43 pio=1 qos=0
<bodil> ska test philips5 länk
<phnom> bodil: Prova firmware-b43-lpphy-installer annars, såsom jag fattar det enligt den här tabellen http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices borde den funka
<cahoot> fast... länken förutsätter kernel > 2.6.33.3  (vad gäller i den aktuella ubunutu?)
<phnom> Jag har 2.6.35 iaf
<Philip5> tror det verkade för avancerat för honom/henne
<andol> larsemil: Men hörru, hur känner du Wagner?
<Nafallo> andol: han var en kand klassisk latskrivare... vem kanner INTE till Wagner? :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Satt mest och funderar på vem som skulle komma med dylik kommentar :P
<Nafallo> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<andol> Ahh, väl förberett .
<Nafallo> :-)
<riorio> någon som testat att köra AutoCAD med Wine eller VirtualBox?
 * Nafallo har aldrig ens haft rad att investera i autocad...
<riorio> *jag har bara AutoCAD98
<andol> riorio: Här är lite blandade erfarenheter - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=86
 * riorio kollar..
<riorio> "Silver" for R14, låter som att man borde kunna importera det mesta genom Wine
<riorio> frågan är hur det går om någon skickar en nyare fil
<riorio> tack andol
<andol> riorio: bitte
<Nafallo> andol: svenska! :-P
<riorio> Nafallo: bien sûr!
<barzam> nämnde nån wagner..? en stor favorit här!
<backspace> Philip5: Aha. Men det är väl lite bökigt att springa och mäta färgen under tiden.
<Nafallo> barzam: andol
<larsemil> andol: erik wagnwr? känt sen 97. unf.
<andol> larsemil: Läste med honom på gymnasiet.
<larsemil> andol: haha vad kul. jag kännwr många alingsåsare.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, bor uppe ute i ödemarken måste man väl nästan bege sig söderut för att hitta folk att lära känna? :P
<larsemil> andol: förstår inte nu...
 * andol undrar om han måhända har en lätt fördomsfull bild utav Dalarna?
<Nafallo> andol: det ar okay upp till Gävleborg...
<larsemil> haha dalarna och gävleborg ligger ju lika långt noerut
<Nafallo> really?
<Nafallo> hmm. inte varit DAR UPPE i Dalarna. daremot varit i Gavleborg :-)
<dagon_> har vi geo-war? :P
<Philip5> dagon_: jepp, bäst du ser upp!
<Philip5> dagon_: särskilt du som inte har någon cloak! :D
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> jag läste först kloak
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> din göte!
<Nafallo> vanta nu.. ar dagon_ göte?
<Philip5> dagon_: är en gooo kille som ätet schex
 * Nafallo slutar prata med honom
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Philip5> äter
<Nafallo> !dagon_
<ubot2> Factoid 'dagon_' not found
<Philip5> eller gooo göbbe som äter schex
<EAG> hmm är det fler som verkar ha problem med WD caviar-diskar?
<Nafallo> !dagon_ is <reply><Philip5> dagon_ är en gooo göbbe som äter schex
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> EAG: nej
<Philip5> lol
<EAG> jag hade en del trubbel med 4-5 st wd10ears för ett tag sen...
<andol> EAG: samma batch?
<Nafallo> EAG: vill du beratta vad for slags trubbel, eller ska vi gissa?
<EAG> jag vill att ni ska gissa
<EAG> andol: bra fråga.. jag vet inte
<EAG> http://b1mmer.com/linux/wdhdd/
<Nafallo> EAG: var det greens?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> en var helknäpp o jag fick den utbytt... men det var precis det där krånglet med partitioner
<Nafallo> isf var det troligen att servern helt plotsligt verkade ta pauser lite da och da.
<Nafallo> WD green parkerar huvudena efter 8 sekunders idle eller sa :-P
<EAG> den borde väl inte stå idle under tiden man partionerar o formatterar
<EAG> http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=5357  det är det där du menar va?
<Nafallo> anyway. valdigt manga har haft problem med greens i server. det ar inte dar du bor ha greens :-)
<EAG> det är precis det jag har hehe
<Nafallo> jag referade till en diskussion pa en sandlista jag ar med pa.
<EAG> nåväl den ena snurrar på o funkar som den ska
<Nafallo> well, om du har greens i servrar, var beredd pa att byta ut dem var 3-4 manad eller sa.
<EAG> alla diskarna i ena servern alltså...
<EAG> det lät ju inte alls uppmuntrande
<Nafallo> diskarna har ett visst antal parkeringar, och de parkerar nagra ganger per minut normalt sett ;-)
<Nafallo> sa till slut kommer huvudena ga sonder. normalt sett efter tiden jag angav om de ar i konstant drift.
<Nafallo> you've been warned ;-)
<EAG> mm
<EAG> men det bygger väl också på att det är mycket som läses o skrivs till diskarna
 * Nafallo gar tillbaka till att handla choklad :-)
<EAG> min burk står relativt oanvänd
<EAG> ingenting händer där förutom lite småkrafs jag själv gör
<dagon_> Nafallo: äter jag schex nu också :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<dagon_> Nafallo: jag har inget problem med min green :)
<dagon_> den är på 2TB och skrivningar och läsningar sker konstant
<dagon_> och så var den billig också
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag har inga problem med mina heller, men de ar nastan aldrig pa, och nar de ar det ar det enbart for att skicka data, sen slar jag av dem igen :-)
<Nafallo> extern RAID1-enclousure :-)
<EAG> man verkar ju kunna stänga av det där helt
<Nafallo> mjo. nagot dos program eller sa?
<vacum> jag håller mig till seagate barracuda och WDC Blue/Black
<dagon_> jag har aldrig gillat caviar
<dagon_> och seagate är de sämsta diskarna jag har haft
<vacum> har blandade diskar i drift
<vacum> har massa 7200.9 och .11 i drift
<vacum> även ågon .10
<vacum> någon
<vacum> har fungerat finfint
<dagon_> dina åäö är lite galna
<vacum> nej nej
<vacum> latin1 här
<kodein> tycker allt ser ok ut
<vacum> och jag har recode på i irssi så jag ser dina
<kodein> hur ser mina ut?
<vacum> ser bra ut
<kodein> ok, vad bra.
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> :P
<coobra> openvpnserver på debian är fan massameck :D
<dagon_> vafan
<dagon_> syrran har ju lyxat till det
<dagon_> wifi-skrivare
<dagon_> :o
<Haffe> Hur får det dig att känna dig?
<Haffe> Saknar världen plats för att innesluta dina vrede?
<dagon_> nej, jag har för många sladdar
<bittin> :o
<ePax> oh my godness
<vacum> jag måste fixa en fläktlös switch med VLAN till vardagsrummet
<ePax> vad ska du med det till?
<Nafallo> later som TVn ska fa Internet ;-)
<Haffe> Tvn här har nätverksuttag.
<Haffe> blu-rayspelaren också.
<Nafallo> Haffe, vacum: bor ni ihop eller?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Däremot kan det ju tänkas vara samma situation där.
<Nafallo> det var ju precis det jag sa... :-P
<Haffe> Dåså.
<vacum> till digitalbox och krysslåda har jag kabel genom väggen
<vacum> men till skrivbordet i vardagsrummet har jag också en kabel
<vacum> behöver ett andra VLAN dit för det trådlösa nätet
<Nafallo> vacum: och nu vill du slanga en 10Gbps genom vaggen och ansluta de olika delarna till en switch i ratt rum? ;-)
<Nafallo> om det nu bara ar en enhet du vill ha pa det sekundara vlanet, bara installera vlan istallet? :-P
<Nafallo> !info vlan
<ubot2> Nafallo: vlan (source: vlan): user mode programs to enable VLANs on your ethernet devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-3ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 176 kB
<vacum> har redan VLAN i switchen i serverrummet
<Nafallo> riiiight...
<Nafallo> om du nu vill ha ett extra vlan pa laptopen/skrivbordet, bara tagga det pa den existerande switchen och installera vlan pa datorn for att anvanda det? :-)
<Nafallo> later mycket billigare :-P
<vacum> Nafallo: switchen jag har under bordet stödjer inte VLAN
<vacum> Nafallo: så den sabbar taggningarna
<Nafallo> ah. det ar byta ut en switch du tankt gora.
<Nafallo> that makes more sense now.
<vacum> japp
<vacum> vill inte dra en extra kabel
<vacum> har inte plats för det i kanalerna
<Haffe> Det är verkligen dött idag.
<yarre> Ja fyfan
<yarre> Haffe: Fixa!
<Nafallo> hysch. inte vacka oss.
<Haffe> Kanske gå ut och gå.
<Haffe> Eller gå och lägga sig.
<Haffe> Kan man frakta en fotölj från ena änden av stan till andra med kollektivtrafik tror ni?
<vacum> beror på vilken stad och vilken tid på dygnet
<saba> Haffe: i Sthlm?
<Haffe> Nej.
<saba> i vilken stad då?
<Haffe> Linköping.
<saba> borde nog gå, har flyttat flera gånger över tunnelbanan i Sthlm, tom på T-centralen - och även om det är kaos så lär det knappast vara mer kaos i Linköping.
<saba> fast på bussar och SJ-tåg kanske de har en policy mot allt som inte går att vika ihop
<Haffe> De brukar vara riktigt tjuriga med saker som inte går att vika ihop.
<saba> att det går att vika ihop är deras argument mot att barnvagnar är ok men inte t ex kundvagnar.
<EAG> videofilma gärna om du tänker försöka
<saba> föreslår att du försöker och säger att den går att vika ihop, så den blir ungefär så liten som en tändssticksask, men att det tar förbannat lång tid så det hela går både snabbare och smidigare om du faktiskt slipper vika ihop den.
<the3DRick> Hallå
<anickname> vad heter paketet för kde?
<anickname> om man ska ha det bredvid gnome, altså inte kubuntu
<Haffe> kde-minimal ?
<the3DRick> Hur får man tilbaka ljud ikonen i 10.10?
<the3DRick> Aha det var "Panelprogrammet Indikator"
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<dagon_> Haffe: kde-base är det väl?
<Haffe> Är det?
<Haffe> Kanske det är.
 * Nafallo vantar pa mat
<Haffe> Åhå.
<Nafallo> blev kinesiskt :-)
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> själv åt jag spaghetti och köttfärssås
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp nu
<maxjezy> vaknade kl 19
<maxjezy> julafton i drömvärlden idag så jag sov vidare och vidare
<Philip5> har fixat till povray 3.7 rc2 nu också som funkar med blender 2.5
<EAG> kan man inte få conky att hamna under ikoner o annat?
<Philip5> inte lika bra som yafaray men ändå
<maxjezy> Philip5, okej, är det värt o leka med då?
<Philip5> leka med kan man ju alltid
<peppis> gokväll
<Philip5> vet bara inte om jag ska ladda upp den på min ppa för jag måste först läsa licensen om jag får med en rc
<Nafallo> maxjezy: Philip5 tar inte lika mycket timlon som oss tva, sa tror inte han forstod fragan om vad din tid ar vard ;-)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> omnomnomnomnomnom
<Haffe> SÃ¥ det blev mat?
<larsemil> andol: duuu
<Nafallo> vem det nu var som kom pa att stoppa shredded duck i rullar borde fa medalj.
<amelia> Nu har jag varit och hämtat min lille algol i Uppsala. :D
<maxjezy> amelia, såg du Philip5 ?
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<andol> larsemil: yes?
<amelia> maxjezy: det tror jag inte.
<dagon_> Nafallo: äter du trasig anka? Oo
<Nafallo> dagon_: inte nu langre :-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: det låter inte jättelockande :p
<Nafallo> dagon_: har du aldrig atit kinesiskt eller? :-P
<dagon_> jo men inte trasig anka :P
<dagon_> jag brukar äta friterad kyckling med ris och currysås
<Nafallo> du har aldrig haft de sma pannkakorna med anka och hoi sin sas?
<Nafallo> seriost?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> nu snackar du svenska med engelska ord
<dagon_> "aldrig haft"
<dagon_> never had
<dagon_> :D
 * Nafallo rodnar
<dagon_> heter det nåt särskilt så ska jag prova det nästa gång jag äter plingplong
<Nafallo> shredded duck with hoi sin sauce ;-)
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> det måste ju heta nåt kinesiskt :P
<Nafallo> jag kan inte skriva kinesiska tecken :-P
<andol> Nafallo: Ähh, vad ska du då med UTF-8 till? :)
<Nafallo> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/3010762319_cb5c463ee3.jpg
<Nafallo> ^-- dagon_
<larsemil> andol: känner du emil källström också?
<andol> larsemil: Nix, det namnet ringer färre klockor.
<larsemil> andol: okej. christoffer jensen?
 * andol hoppas nu bara inte att han glömt namnet på någon han åtminste känt ligegrann :)
<andol> larsemil: Gemensamma nämnaren på dessa namn?
<larsemil> andol: att jag känner dem. :D
<larsemil> andol: att de är alingsåsare.
<andol> larsemil: Bortsett då från att Alingsås inte är en stad jag har någon direkt koppling till :)
<larsemil> andol: var det inte där du gick på gymnasiet?
<larsemil> andol: eller erik kanske gick typ i floda iof
<andol> larsemil: Nästan rätt :) Erik kommer ifrån Floda men gick på gymnasiet i "centralorten" Lerum.
<larsemil> andol: vilket av dem är det som har det fina badhuset?
<peppis> i Lerum har jag än vän som bor
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vet i alla fall att vi hade ett badhus i Lerum, men skulle inte förvåna mig ifall de hade ett sådant i Alingsås också.
<andol> Tja, vad är det man sjunger? Alla känner någon Lerum? :-)
<larsemil> andol: nejje. lerum äventyrsbad. med tidtagarur i rutschekanan
<andol> Japp
<andol> (Vattenpalatset)
<dagon_> jag känner ingen i lerum
<dagon_> är jag ute då? :<
<Philip5> japp
<dagon_> Nafallo: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rNtF7HnCzrY/TBzab1SIBRI/AAAAAAAAACI/XECo0-brhow/s1600/ching-chong-potato.jpg
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag tanker inte ata det dar!
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> det såg faktiskt gott ut
<dagon_> fast bort med broccolin
<Nafallo> dagon_: den jag hade var i en "spring roll" typ
<Nafallo> fast med anka istallet for andra saker.
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> vårrulle mao
<Nafallo> kanske det kanske ;-)
<dagon_> nåja, det är nog inte sämre än något annat
<Nafallo> http://www.flickriver.com/photos/foftychel/3001934384/ ← hur manga tanker kla sig sa for alla releasepartyn? :-P
<Nafallo> sant. det ar battre an det mesta istallet ;-)
<Haffe> Han skulle ju ha svart särk.
<dagon_> jag tycker att ubuntu ska sluta med alla djurnamn
<Haffe> Ok?
<Haffe> Har du några alternativ?
<dagon_> det funkar bra med bara siffrorna
<dagon_> release nummer liksom
<dagon_> vad blir nästa?
<Nafallo> dagon_: 11.04
<dagon_> obese ostrich?
<Nafallo> dagon_: och efter det 11.10
<dagon_> efter natty Nafallo
<Nafallo> se ovan ;-)
<dagon_> Natty Narfallo ;)
<dagon_> och sen Obese Ostrich
<andol> dagon_: Är problemet att djurnamnet används för utvecklingsversionerna, eller att de i "folkmun" även lever kvar på de skarpa releaserna?
<coobra> fan vad jag gillar feta elgitar/bas stycken  :D
<dagon_> andol: att de lever kvar
<Nafallo> om P inte blir Penguin vet jag inte vad jag gor... :-P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> Perky Penguin
<Nafallo> precis vad jag tankte ;-)
<andol> coobra: vad dina grannar gillar att du gillar feta elgitar/bas-stycken? :)
<coobra> andol:  heh ena kommer in och lyssnar :D
<andol> Jomendåså.
<coobra> andol:  ja ska få hit typ PA-toppar och steg  :D typ min djskit + högtalare
<dagon_> på tal om gitarr
<dagon_> man kanske skulle lira lite
<dagon_> strängade ju om guran häromdagen
<dagon_> den är numera stämd i B
<coobra> nice
<coobra> :D
<coobra> jag kan inte lira sånt
<maxjezy> dagon_, kan du, "en ball groda dansar aldrig ensam" ?
<dagon_> lulz
<Nafallo> hmm. jag larde mig nagot om en bjorn...
<maxjezy> en björn gör det aldrig ensam?
<Nafallo> eeew
<Nafallo> lol
<dagon_> min är stämd B-E-A-D-G-C-Eb
<coobra> fan finnar kan rocknroll :D
<Nafallo> dagon_: vad har du for mening for det? :-)
<Nafallo> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<dagon_> Nafallo: jag kan dra fulla moll-ackord utan större ansträngning
<Nafallo> dagon_: nej nej. MENING :-)
<Nafallo> for att halla reda pa dem
<dagon_> ehm
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du microfon ?
<maxjezy> streama ut lite plinkande isf!
<dagon_> maxjezy: nein, jag sprängde min förra året
<kodein> raj raj
<maxjezy> är tjejen din där fortfarande?
<dagon_> med en thunderking :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: jao
<maxjezy> ok
<coobra> dagon_: bild på tanten  :D
<Nafallo> O_O
<coobra> Nafallo: stäng
<maxjezy> pic o itdiddnthappen!
<coobra> exakt
<dagon_> Nafallo: Essbjörns Citroner Gör Dig Aldrig Emo Bruschan?
<Nafallo> lol
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> minus Essbjörn
<dagon_> har ju bara 6 strängar
<dagon_> meh
<dagon_> nu måste jag kolla gitarren bara för det
<maxjezy>  LOL
<maxjezy> vet du inte om den har 6 eller 7 ?
<maxjezy> är det lätt att göra en hemsida med kod som visar hur många som är inne på sidan?
<maxjezy> typ som lunarstorm (fast utan att behöva vara inloggad)
<andol> maxjezy: Det beror på hur nära sanningen du vill komma.
<maxjezy> nära.
<maxjezy> iaf, 100 diff.
<maxjezy> max
<maxjezy> jag har en affärs-ide
<coobra> krafftigt
<coobra> :D
<andol> maxjezy: Tänkte mer på att det inte alltid är helt glasklart hurtillvida någon faktiskt är inne på en sida; hur vet du till exempel om någon håller på och läser en (lång) text på sidan, eller har lämnat den?
<maxjezy> andol, ja, kanske man ska ha något som lockar att logga in då
<andol> maxjezy: Hursom, det lättast är antagligen att för varje request så lagrar du ip-adress och/eller sessionskakeid i en tabell. Sen kan du ur den tabellen räkna antal unika värden som synts till den senaste <lämplig-tidsperiod>
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> skitbra ide jag har iaf :)
<maxjezy> men jag måste nog tala med en kompis om den som jag kan lita på
<maxjezy> så ingen snor den
<Zeadar> Hej, vad heter paketet med drivrutiner för Huawei donglarna?
<maxjezy> jag vet ju vart hans postlåda bor så att säga
<Nafallo> maxjezy: du kan prata med oss... :-P
<maxjezy> Nafallo, okej, det är en sms-tjänst jag ska starta
<maxjezy> mer än så vågar jag inte yppa
<maxjezy> förutom att den ska kosta 5 kr / meddelande man skickar
<maxjezy> och meddelandena visas på sidan
<maxjezy> man laddar upp sin kredit med mobilen
<maxjezy> lite utav en live tjänst
<maxjezy> nu har jag sagt för mycket
<Nafallo> det later dyrt for att skicka meddelanden.
<Nafallo> till och med for London
<maxjezy> Nafallo, ja, men man skickar inte meddelanden
<maxjezy> man ber om att få visa sitt meddelande på sidan
<maxjezy> så, andra som är på sidan, ser meddelandet
<Nafallo> men om det blir riktigt populart och man missar saker om man blinkar da?
<maxjezy> Nafallo, varje meddelande visas ungefär 10 sekunder
<maxjezy> och är det hög trafik, då visas de färre gånger
<maxjezy> låg trafik, fler gånger
<maxjezy> så det alltid visas ett textmeddelande
 * Nafallo bara vantar pa att maxjezy ska fraga om hur man kan integrera det i ubuntus notifier nu :-P
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag vet hur många strängar men mindes inte exakt hur den var stämd :P
<dagon_> jag kan ge dig en hint
<dagon_> libnotiy
<maxjezy> Nafallo, det får bli ett senare kappitel.
<maxjezy> nu ska jag designa skiten
<Nafallo> dagon_: fran en webbsida? ;-)
<maxjezy> och regga domän
<dagon_> notify-send "LOL"
<dagon_> Nafallo: curl + notify-send?
<Nafallo> dagon_: nej. firefox, och visar det i notifications :-P
<dagon_> bleh
<dagon_> enda jag kan tänka mig är att baka in i kakan
<dagon_> verkar krångligt :P
<Nafallo> eeeew
<Nafallo> naja. for tillfallet far jag iaf notifieringar nar saker ar fardignerladdade :-)
<dagon_> :)
<Nafallo> !info xul-ext-notify
<ubot2> Nafallo: xul-ext-notify (source: notify-extension): integrate Iceweasel/Firefox download messages with desktop notifications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-4build1 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 152 kB
<dagon_> hmm, kände jag inte ens till :P
<dagon_> och jag har ändå meckat mycket med notifications
<Nafallo> det ar vart att gora en apt-cache search --names-only xul-ext ;-)
<dagon_> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<Nafallo> meh
<dagon_> :)
<Nafallo> !dagon_
<ubot2> <Philip5> dagon_ är en gooo göbbe som äter schex
<dagon_> haha
<Nafallo> det basta ar att Philip5 far hilights nu :-P
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> pfff
<Nafallo> !peetra
<ubot2> peetra is bad ass! mess with the best, die like the rest.
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> kanske skulle stå att han är en gööö goo göbbe
<dagon_> :P
<Nafallo> Philip5: men nu borjar det bli lite for mycket !svenska har... ;-)
<dagon_> frrån göötlabörg
<Nafallo> !no, dagon_ is <reply>dagon_ är en göö gooo göbbe som äter schex i göötlabörg
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> 4 grader nu!
<dagon_> sköööönt
<dagon_> våren är på gång
<coobra> plz be
<Haffe> Det är bara temporärt.
<coobra> neje
<coobra> eller ja kan vi få en stekhet sommar så :D
<Haffe> Vill du verkligen det?
<coobra> ja
<Haffe> Jag undrar vad som händer med de regniga sommrarna med 10 plus.
<coobra> hehehe
<coobra> knaaaas
<dagon_> låt det bli vår nu så man kan köra ordentligt
<coobra> köra ?
<dagon_> bil
<dagon_> tar ju hundra år att komma fram när man ligger i 50km/h
<dagon_> har 2 mil till polaren
<dagon_> det är 90-sträcka för det mesta
<dagon_> nu när det var som värst låg man i 50
<dagon_> normalt tar det ca 15-20min att komma fram
<Haffe> Det är så trevligt om våren.
<Haffe> Rullgrus på vägen.
<Haffe> Lägga sig för att svänga snävare.
<dagon_> då tog det 30-40min
<Haffe> Välta.
<dagon_> våren är underbar
<dagon_> och om man inte är en noob så slipper man välta
<dagon_> rullgrus är en myt
<dagon_> du är så negativ Haffe
<Haffe> Rullgrus är en social konstruktion.
<saba> allt är fan i mig en social konstruktion
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Socialkonstruktivism är en social konstruktion.
<Zeadar> hur kollar man clockhastigheten på cpu:n från terminalen?
<Zeadar> ...eller vilket cpa man har överhuvudtaget? x)
<saba> clockhastigheter är sociala konstruktioner
<saba> Zeadar: kolla i /proc/cpuinfo
<saba> cat
<dagon_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<saba> jag tror iofs på riktigt att många saker är sociala konstruktioner, såsom kön och otrohet
<saba> jävligt lustiga påfynd
<Zeadar> saba: tack
<dagon_> Zeadar: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "MHz"
<saba> grep -i mhz /proc/cpuinfo är en social konstruktion.
<saba> nej, jag ska göra något annat.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> dumt att jag är så trött idag så jag inte orkar bygga ihop "nya" datorn..
<dagon_> amelia: fail :<
<amelia> dagon_: mmm
<amelia> är iofs rätt mycket mekk.. och tungt.
<Zeadar> var sparar network-manager sina inställningar?? det hade underlättat om man kundefå tag på inställningar som man vet funerar :>
<amelia> vet inte var jag ska göra av den heller. kan vara bra att komma på det innan jag bygger ihop den.. blir ju jobbigt att flytta på den sen annars.
<Haffe> Hahahah.
<Haffe> Jag tycker att det är kul att amelia har börjat gäspa på kvällarna.
<amelia> Haffe: jaså?
<Haffe> Ja.
<ePax> Vad hette den där programmet för formatering i gnome?
<larsemil> gparted
<ePax> juste
<ePax> tack
<maxjezy> någon som vet ett musikprogram som ejay?
<maxjezy> till linux
<maxjezy> edjay kanske det heter
<maxjezy> windows programmet
<Haffe> ardour?
<Philip5> lmms
<maxjezy> LMMS är ju värsta hightech mot ejay
<Philip5> ska det vara så skade ju vara ;)
<Philip5> lmms är nog enklare än ardour
<maxjezy> jo, de såg nästan ut som det
<Philip5> i alla fall är lmms snyggare med sitt gui
<Nafallo> mmm. bra film ar bra.
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu har jag gjort min helt egna låt i LMMS
<maxjezy> rendering it!
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> blä, måste sätta den i videoformat för att ladda på tuben
<maxjezy> jaja, gör en video till också
<Philip5> hehe
<virtuald> äh, ladda upp på morecowbell.dj istället :)
<dagon_> virtuald: haha, va fan är det? :P
<maxjezy> virtuald, de tar ju bara mp3
<maxjezy> .ogg här
<dagon_> konvertera då med Arista
<virtuald> dagon_: sök efter snl cowbell på youtube
<Philip5> maxjezy: han du leka med effekter och sånt också?
<Philip5> hann
<virtuald> maxjezy: du har väl en källfil i wav ändå?
<dagon_> virtuald: haha, wtf :P
<virtuald> :>
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara för det laddar jag upp lmms 0.4.9 på min ppa nu ;P
<maxjezy> jag har 049
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> 048
<Philip5> du har antagligen 0.4.8 från min ppa ;)
<maxjezy> jag lade till lmms ppa
<maxjezy> vet inte vilken den tog den ifrån då
<Philip5> det beror på
<dagon_> man borde kunna lägga till dig som parameter Philip5
<dagon_> sudo aptitude install lmms -Philip5
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vore nått
<dagon_> prioritera din ppa
<Philip5> eller bara sudo aptitude install Philip5 :D
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> drar ner hela ppa:t Þ:P
<maxjezy> virtuald, jag sparade i ogg
<maxjezy> wav tar väl längre tid?
<virtuald> då får du nog ha ganska slö disk
<Nafallo> wav ar val narmre raw an vad ogg ar...
<maxjezy> jaja, renderar i wav nu
<maxjezy> så kan jag göra en video snutt i blender till den
<maxjezy> den där omkodaren fungerade inte så bra
<maxjezy> som dagon_ tipsa om
<maxjezy> ville inte äta ogg
<virtuald> alltså jg trodde att programmet exporterade wav och att man fick använda ett annat program för att packa filen
<Nafallo> varfor litar du pa dagon_? ;-)
<virtuald> typ oggenc eller lame
<Nafallo> flac
<virtuald> mm
<maxjezy> avi raw, kan de bära ljud?
<maxjezy> skitsamma, jag ska ju rendera nu.. brb.
<kodein> avi är bara en container
<virtuald> ogg också :>
<yarre> kodein: Ja det är lite som html eller kinderröveraskning :)
<maxjezy> eller som ryska posten
<kodein> den brukade komma med körtelfeber, ju
<maxjezy> egen erfarenhet?
 * kodein doesn't kiss and tell
<maxjezy> 700 frames renderade
<maxjezy> 300 kvar
<johanbr> html kommer med körtelfeber?
<maxjezy> hinner kanske göra chokladpudding
<maxjezy> klart
<maxjezy> nu ska de bara kylar
<maxjezy> kylas
<virtuald> PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus?feature=mhum
<maxjezy> färdiga resultatet
<maxjezy> fira detta underverk med lite pudding
<backspace> Eh
<backspace> Det där lät ju...
<backspace> Annorlunda?
<maxjezy> jag gillar lite annorlunda
<maxjezy> man ska kunna chilla till mina grejer
<backspace> Annorlunda gillar dig.
<maxjezy> påminner det inte om lite kaotisk chillot jazz/blues?
<backspace> Fick vibbar utav att sitta och köra dial up igen.
<maxjezy> bra!
<maxjezy> döper om det till dialup-jazz
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-09
<backspace> Ta det inte fel. Men jag är inte helt säker på om det var en komplimang. =)
<maxjezy> backspace, näe, lugnt..
<maxjezy> nu orkar ja inte leva vidare
<maxjezy> :)
<backspace> Fint. En mindre trafikant där ute.
<maxjezy> musiken och videon tog mig max 5 minuter att komponera ihop
<maxjezy> jag åker kollektiv
<backspace> Usch då. =)
<backspace> Men det är iofs också bra. Mindre folk i trafiken.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<tumba25> Någon som vet om det lyckas att köra MS trådlösa tangentbord och mus med Ubuntu utan större krångel?
<maxflax> tumba25 - Inte för att jag har testat men har svårt att se att det inte skulle fungera out of the box
<tumba25> Jag har alltid trott att man måste köra någon installationsdisk när man ska ha såna på Win. Men funkar det "out of the box" där så borde det ju göra de på min också.
<backspace> Det mesta är väl "PnP" idag?
<tumba25> Jo, är det nog.
<tumba25> Undra om jag ska fråga Peetra först eller informera sen.
<johanbr> tumba25, är det bluetooth ska det funka direkt iaf
<tumba25> Det är USB
<backspace> Tyckte du skrev trådlöst några rader upp.
<backspace> =)
<tumba25> Ja, alltså tangentborde och musen är trådlösa med en liten sändargrej.
<backspace> tumba25: Hmm... brukar vara blåtand eller radiovågor.
<backspace> Finns väl IR också men det är väl inte i någon större utsträckning idag.
<tumba25> aha, du menar så.
<tumba25> De inte IR iaf, dom funkar även om det är bråte ivägen.
<tumba25> Står inget, men jag tippar på radio.
<backspace> Sånt är trevligt. Så tråkigt när man måste rikta.
<tumba25> Nu tyckte Peetra det passade att informera om att hon använt den till Ubuntu-maskiner flera gånger tidigare utan problem.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/XMaPEXq_jGU
<maxjezy> testa min nya låt och video
<vacum> någon tok här som kör ubuntu på IGEPv2?
<maxjezy> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8104/deadarea.png
<maxjezy> kolla in den och kom med lösningar
<maxjezy> på att inte musen går utanför skärmarna
<maxjezy> störande som fan
<maxjezy> på lilla skärmen går den ut, över överkant
<maxjezy> allt det svarta ytan
<dagon_> usch vilken "låt" :(
<maxjezy> dagon_, min?
<maxjezy> den verkar vara omtyckt
<dagon_> den var hemsk
<dagon_> och jag hade volymen ganska högt :(
<maxjezy> oj, ja, den ska spelas högt
<dagon_> aw
<dagon_> jag har bara 2 prillor kvar
<maxjezy> bak?
<maxjezy> blanda i lite blomjord isf
<dagon_> nä, portion
<dagon_> lös funkar så dåligt vid datorn
<dagon_> man vill ju inte ha snus i tangentbordet
<maxjezy> SANT SÅ SANT
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/_Screenshot-5.png :D
<maxjezy> bittin, vad är det där för sida?
<bittin> maxjezy: sida för folk som gillar bdsm
<maxjezy> okej, vad är det?
<dagon_> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM
<dagon_> enjoy
<virtuald> bittin: syftar du på att folk springer iväg när du säger så? :D
<bittin> virtuald: säger vadå?
<virtuald> bittin: det du "printar"
<bittin> virtuald: ah ne, stog i tjejens profil att hon kodade c64 assembler
<bittin> men jag är inte så cool så jag kan assembler så fick köra basic
<virtuald> okwj
<bittin> brukar vanligtvis bara skriva hej
<maxjezy> bittin, testa tjena mittbena lena mellan bena
<bittin> ;D
<amelia> jag hra en plan! :D
<maxjezy> amelia, share it
<dagon_> please do
<amelia> ska bygga
<maxjezy> koja?
<amelia> måste få plats med alla mina roliga datorer någonstans så ska helt enkelt bygga vettiga platser till dem.
<maxflax> flygplan
<maxjezy> amelia, jag har plats över
<maxjezy> om du har datorer över
<amelia> maxjezy: du kan få komma och hämta skiten jag inte vill ha sen.
<maxjezy> amelia, eller så tar bamsefar och du en tur upp till norrland och så kan ni ta med en ren hem
<maxjezy> så bygger du en älg-rök av 3 dagorchassin
<maxjezy> och säljer nyrökt ren
<dagon_> :D
<amelia> nja, vi har redan varit i norrland idag och hämtat dator
<maxjezy> uppsala = norrland?
<Markslap> Var dom slut i Stockholm?
<Markslap> maxjezy: <3
<Markslap> Gävle!
<amelia> ja uppsala är norrland.
<maxjezy> amelia, uppsala är ju sthlm
<Markslap> Polcirkeln går ju precis norr om Gävle.
<dagon_> haha
<Markslap> Eller hur var det nu?
<Markslap> ;D
<amelia> maxjezy: nej, allt norr om arlandas utrikesterminal är norrland.
<maxjezy> gävle luktar bajs
<maxjezy> Markslap, <3
<tumba25> Allt norr om stallmästargården är norrland.
<dagon_> maxjezy: ge mig en bra sida med blender tutorials
<maxjezy> dagon_, blenderguru.com och blendercookie.com
<maxjezy> det är dom bästa!
<maxjezy> blendercookie har lite fler
<Markslap> tumba25: Mm, och allt söder om Skanstull är Antarktis.
<Markslap> Skitkallt på bron.
<Markslap> Men vänta nu, ODD?
<Markslap> Vad ska man med en sån till?
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Fel kanal där ja.
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, det finns speltutorials på blendercookie som är helt awesome!
<maxjezy> ODD?
<Markslap> Optical disc drive.
<Markslap> Någon som ska köpa det i en annan kanal.
<virtuald> allt norr om hallandsåsen är norrland
<Markslap> Haha
<maxjezy> virtuald, nu blev jag sugen på hollandaisåås
<virtuald> det vet du mycket väl amelia :)
<Markslap> Kokad grön sparris med hollandisesås <3
<virtuald> maxjezy: heh, konstig koppling. min koppling blir mer rhoca gil, och det får man ju inte i sig frivilligt :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: cooki ska kollas :P först ska jag göra snö :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, snö?
<maxjezy> vilken tutorial?
<maxjezy> snöflingor efter slingor?
<Markslap> Coki är najs.
<maxjezy> jag ska röka lite shit
<maxjezy> brb
<Markslap> Ojoj.
<Markslap> Knarkare.
<dagon_> maxjezy: snöflingor :P
<maxjezy> dagon_, najjs!
<maxjezy> modellerar du för hand eller med slinga från gimp?
<virtuald> röka snöflingor
<Markslap> Crack
<virtuald> :>
<Markslap> Eller crystal meth, trevliga saker. :)
<maxjezy> crystal water!
<Markslap> Oh yes.
<maxjezy> dagon_, här får du en till http://www.blendtuts.com/
<maxjezy> den är riktigt nice
<maxjezy> men nystartad
<maxjezy> finns inte så många där ännu
<virtuald> blendtits, den är fan inte reggad :D
<virtuald> någon som känner sig manad?
<virtuald> kan ju bli en skitbra sida med hängbröst på blendrökande tanter :D
<maxjezy> haha
<virtuald> nu vet jag vad jag behöver en inkomst till
<Markslap> Köpa crack?
<virtuald> göra onödiga vävsidor
<maxjezy> virtuald, gör en kärringsida
<virtuald> den hade ju kunnat bli den nya lemonpie :D
<maxjezy> väva, virka, sticka, brodera tutorials
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> kärring.se/stick
<w0ds> virtuald, haha
<virtuald> den va reggad :(
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att regga blogglive.se
<virtuald> nej, absolut inte med två b!
<virtuald> ser förjävligt ut med sådan svengelska
<maxjezy> två b?
<maxjezy> var?
<virtuald> g
<maxjezy> bloglive.se?
<maxjezy> istället?
<virtuald> ja
<maxjezy> då kommer alla stava fel
<maxjezy> svennar stavar väl blogg?
<virtuald> eller f instället för v kanske 8]
<maxjezy> right?
<virtuald> hm… då kanske man får regga båda och skicka folk rätt
<Markslap> getalife.se?
<Markslap> :)
<virtuald> getfitta.org.uk
<virtuald> hm den verkar inte finnas kvar
<maxjezy> alla bra domän är tagna
<virtuald> fitta.me.uk fanns
<maxjezy> hora.se är tagen :(
<maxjezy> hade blivit en bra blogg
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> eskortblogg?
<maxjezy> Q: vid vilken ålder tycker du det är lagom att ha sex?:D
<maxjezy> A: Har ingenting med åldern att göra, men absolut inte under 16 år tycker jag. Det är ju då till och med olagligt. Man ska göra det när man känner sig redo helt enkelt. Och ett “stadigt förhållande” är ju bullshit för vem har det som 16 åring lixom haha
<maxjezy> från kissies.se
<virtuald> 15 är ju lagligt
<Markslap> lol
<Markslap> 17 här.
<Markslap> Life sucks.
<virtuald> 8[
<maxjezy> det är så synd om kissie
<virtuald> jävla katolistland
<Markslap> Japp.
<maxjezy> hennes städerska stjäl hennes kläder
<Markslap> Dumma i huvudet är vad dom är.
<virtuald> :D
<Markslap> Men jag får köpa alkohol starkare än trefemmor. :)
<maxjezy> så outar hon städerskan i aftonhoran
<maxjezy> men endå stjäl hon vidare
<maxjezy> vilken tjuv
<maxjezy> pappan vill inte ge henne sparken dock
<virtuald> maxjezy: hon är så jävla tråkig, man ser ju så lätt igenom hennes lögner
<Markslap> Haha
<virtuald> hoppas hon städerskan fick betalt för det
<maxjezy> " Kommer inte sakna honom ett skit när jag flyttar, ååååh vill flytta nu orkar inte med min idiot till pappa som försvarar städerksan!"
<Markslap> Jag var 13 när jag blev ihop med min första "seriösa" flickvän, och hon var 15.
<Markslap> Det var smutt.
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> PÃ¥tal om byxmyndighet dvs.
<maxjezy> Markslap, fick du pilla hennes murva?
<Markslap> Hon fyller 21 i sommar.
<Markslap> Sheisse.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Ofc.
<maxjezy> Markslap, härligt
<Markslap> Fick stoppa andra saker där också. :)
<Markslap> Hon gick la i 9an tror jag, och jag i 8an.
<maxjezy> action man?
<maxjezy> pockemon kort?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Actionman <3
<Markslap> Ah, that were the times.
<maxjezy> jag blev tillsammans med min första tjej när ja va 13
<maxjezy> men ja pussade knappt henne
<Markslap> Haha
<maxjezy> sen vid 15 års åldern pilla ja lite murva
<maxjezy> och sen nuppa ja även vid den åldern
<maxjezy> de va härligt
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag blev la av med oskulden när jag var 14 tror jag.
<Markslap> Jo, det stämmer.
<maxjezy> jag och en tjej under ett bord, hos en kompis
<Markslap> Med hon som var äldre.
<virtuald> jag blev också tillsammans med första tjejen när jag var 13 men hon ville inte ha sex… jag blev av md oskulden när jag va 22.
<Markslap> Jag gillar tjejer som är äldre tror jag.
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Jag är bara 19.
<virtuald> :>
<Markslap> "bara"
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> virtuald, hur gammal är du nu?
<virtuald> 26
<maxjezy> som jag
<Markslap> Har dock kommit ur ett förhållande i höstas som var/är ganska jobbigt.
<maxjezy> Markslap, äldre brudar föredrar man i yngre åren
<maxjezy> sen ändrar man sig
<virtuald> och blir pedofil
<maxjezy> japp
<virtuald> :D
<Markslap> maxjezy: ahaja. :)
<maxjezy> det är naturligt
<maxjezy> men olagligt
<Markslap> Härligt, härligt, men farligt, farligt.
<Markslap> Eller det kanske inte handlade om det. :)
<virtuald> nej inte pedofil på riktigt blir man ju inte för det handlar ju om barn som inte kommit i puberteten och det blir man ju inte intresserad av hur som helst (tror jag)
<Markslap> Nä
<maxjezy> jag är 7 år äldre än min tjej
<Markslap> Men många brukar sätta den stämpeln på alla som har sex/blir tänd utav människor under 15.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> det är sjukt
<Markslap> En kille på jobbet är 35 och tillsammans med en 21årig tjej.
<Markslap> Jag ser inga problem med det.
<virtuald> :>
<Markslap> Det har väldigt mycket med att göra hur dom är som personer.
<virtuald> ja
<Markslap> Hon är ganska vuxen för sin ålder och han är ganska barnslig för sin ålder. :)
<Markslap> Det är lite ballt faktiskt, hon är från Estland men pratar flytande svenska.
<Markslap> Lärde sig det på ett halvår i Estland.
<maxjezy> Markslap, vad heter hon?
<Markslap> Och hennes accent är lite mer brittisk och ibland med svaga finska inslag.
<Markslap> maxjezy: Eneli.
<maxjezy> ok
<Markslap> Men det är mindfuck att prata med henne ibland, för vissa saker som vi finner självklara att man vet om (Småsaker som Djungelvrål, det vet ju alla som har bott i Sverige vad det är, och saker som hur mycket 100kr är) förstår hon inte alls.
<Markslap> Hon förstår ju innebörden utav orden, men det är allt.
<virtuald> hmm, vad menar du med hur mycket 100 kr är?
<Markslap> Vi kan relatera till hur mycket det är.
<virtuald> vad det räcker till?
<Markslap> Precis.
<virtuald> aha
<Markslap> Nu har hon iofs lärt sig att 1:10 mot euron ungefär.
<virtuald> hade de euro innan hon flyttade?
<Markslap> Nepp
<Markslap> Hon flyttade hit runt maj tror jag.
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> +/- någon månad.
<Markslap> Vissa ord som man inte använder på svenskan faller bort väldigt snabbt har jag märkt.
<Markslap> Ljusstake t.ex.
<Markslap> Hur ofta använder jag det på jobbet där jag ska hjälpa kunder med datorer? :)
<maxjezy> Markslap, jobbar hon där med?
<Markslap> maxjezy: Ja.
<virtuald> markslap: du får se till att lära henne viktiga ord som rövsmör och böglyft
<maxjezy> konkelbär
<Markslap> virtuald: Haha, ja, det är essentiella ord i svenskan.
<virtuald> ja, hur skulle man klara sig utan dem :)
<Markslap> :)
<dagon_> det första man lägger in i T9 ju
<dataviruset> Medelbelastning på 1,36 när båda CPU-kärnorna är nerklockade från 2,3 till 1,0 GHz samt ligger och puttrar på 7 och 11 %, varför? Bild: http://i54.tinypic.com/282p6vc.png
<Markslap> 1.45 1.25 1.27 ser min server ut.
<Markslap> Börjar nog bli belastad.
<virtuald> dataviruset: frekvensen ändras hela tiden
<virtuald> dataviruset: och load är genomsnitt
<dataviruset> virtuald: jag tycker det är skumt, min medelbelastning är väldigt hög jämfört med vad kärnorna jobbar :/
<dataviruset> i och för sig sjönk loaden till 0,18 nu
<virtuald> tiderna är 1, 5 och 15 min
<virtuald> så det är inte över längre tid
<virtuald> har för mig att load är ett mått på hur många processer som ligger i körkön
<virtuald>        System load averages is the average number of processes that are either in a runnable or uninterruptable state.  A process in a runnable state  is  either
<virtuald>        using  the  CPU or waiting to use the CPU. A process in uninterruptable state is waiting for some I/O access, eg waiting for disk.  The averages are taken
<virtuald>        over the three time intervals.  Load averages are not normalized for the number of CPUs in a system, so a load average of 1 means a single CPU  system  is
<virtuald>        loaded all the time while on a 4 CPU system it means it was idle 75% of the time.
<virtuald> från man uptime
<dataviruset> hmm
<virtuald> att den hoppade upp till 1.36 va antagligen för att den behövde swap:a in och köra lite kod för att generera sidan du gick in på
<dataviruset> virtuald: ah, det kan du ha rätt i :p
<amelia> virtuald: angående hallandsåsen och arlandas utrikesterminal har jag fått anpassa mig lite för att överleva en resa till jobbet. :P
<virtuald> amelia: ja… långkalsonger, fast tjejversionen…
<amelia> usch, värsta tö-väder... bilarna får simma fram på vägen. är 3 plusgrader. :(
<virtuald> amelia: vargpäls
<virtuald> amelia: bäverhatt
<amelia> virtuald: haha, tänkte mer på att sthlm:are blir så arga när mna kallar dem norrlänningar
<virtuald> :)
<tumba25> Norrlänningar blir ännu argare om du kallar dom stockholmare
<dataviruset> haha :p
<virtuald> :D
<virtuald> måste prova någon gång
<Markslap> Vi fick våran första snö igår.
<Markslap> Hade faktiskt lite på marken tom.
<Markslap> Säkert 4-5 med snö
<Markslap> 4-5 mm*
<Markslap> Blev till is, sen töade det och försvann efter 4-5 h.
<virtuald> va +8 här igår
<virtuald> när jag kollade alltså
<maxjezy> sova nu, jobba imorgon 16:00 till 21.15
<maxjezy> ska kolla film först bara.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det är 2 grader varmt
<virtuald> förstår någon var de här odöda pentiumprocesorerna passar in? är de mellan atom och i3?
<Markslap> Odöda?
<Markslap> Vilka syftar du på?
<virtuald> ja återuppstådda
<Markslap> < Markslap> Vilka syftar du på?
<dagon_> det virtuald menar är att det säljs datorer nu med "intel pentium"
<Markslap> Jaha
<virtuald> intel slutade ju med pentium efter pentium 4, men nu är de tillbaka
<virtuald> ja
<dataviruset> pentium dual-core, right?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> fast de heter bara intel pentium
<dataviruset> aha, skulle tippa på mellan atom och i3, men tillverkas det verkligen nya pentium-modeller nu? ska inte allt över till core? som i3 då...
<dagon_> tydligen
<dagon_> både dustin och andra säljer såna
<dagon_> elgiganten, siba etc.
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium#Nehalem_microarchitecture_based
<virtuald> atom är också pentiumbaserad
<Markslap> Atom </3
<dataviruset> någon jämförde en Atom dual-core ~1,6 GHz mot en Pentium 4 3,0 GHz, vilken vann tror ni? hihi
<dagon_> atom?
<dataviruset> japp. nog för att man inte får räkna 2x1,6 GHz, men då går det ju faktiskt över... men med all effektivisering så måste atom vara bättre
<Markslap> uh
<Markslap> GHz är jätteluddigt att kolla på.
<dagon_> det beror ju på vad de jämförde iofs
<dataviruset> Markslap: precis
<Markslap> Jag har en Intel C2D SU7300 på 1.3 GHz, den ligger i samma klass som en Intel Pentium E6600 3.06 GHz.
<Markslap> Och är bättre än en Pentium D 3.4 GHz.
<virtuald> hmm förstår den beskrivningen som det är samma cpu som en viss i3 och i5, mwn med vissa funktioner avstängda
<Markslap> Ja, som en lobotomerad människa.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dataviruset> hihi. ungefär som skillnaden mellan Athlon II X4 och Phenom II X4. den förstnämnda har inget delat L3-cacheminne
<Markslap> Oj, kommer ihåg när Opteron 165 var poppis för att den var överklockningsvänlig, den är lika bra som min CPU nu.
<Markslap> Illa.
<amelia> om man skulle ta och sova snart... när jag vaknar imorgon kan jag leka med min nya data. :)
<dataviruset> men amelia då...
<amelia> vill bygga ihop den igen. den är sååå fin..
<dataviruset> ligger den i lösa ettor och nollor eller? :)
<virtuald> 8]
<dagon_> dataviruset: va?
<dagon_> ah
<amelia> dataviruset: nästan. diskpackarna ligger utanför och cartridge packens ligger utantför diskpacken.
<dagon_> jag har hilight på Phenom :P
<dataviruset> nu ska vi se här.
<dataviruset> amelia: okej. :)
<Markslap> dataviruset: En Phenom X4 9650 är i samma klass som en Athlon II X4 605e och en Phenon II X3 720.
<dagon_> jag har en Phenom II X4 955 :>
<dataviruset> Markslap: kan tänkas, men mellan Athlon II X4 och Phenom II X4 finns den skillnaden, annars ska det vara samma skit :)
<amelia> dataviruset: inte så många ettor och nollor iofs... de var inte så stora diskar på dne tiden..
<dataviruset> dagon_: jag har en Phenom II X6 1090T, slå det :)
<Markslap> dataviruset: Ah, du tänkte så.
<dagon_> dataviruset: jag tänkte köpt den men orka liksom inte lägga extra pengar på det
<Markslap> dataviruset: Han har ett nick som passar bättre i SweC:s eller Hamsterpajs IRC-kanal än här.
<dataviruset> dagon_: äh, beror på vad man ska använda datorn till
<Markslap> :)
<dagon_> dataviruset: mecka med blender
<dataviruset> Markslap: hihi
<dagon_> kolla film och lira spel
<dataviruset> dagon_: undrar om den är bra trådad. i så fall hade du nog haft bra användning av en hexacore
<dataviruset> dagon_: spel, där kan faktiskt intels quadcores vara bättre
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men jag kör samtliga spel i full hd och allt på ultra så jag klagar inte
<Markslap> Jag kör en Athlon X2 5600+ och en C2D SU7300.
<Markslap> Fungerar fint.
<Markslap> Till det jag använder den till. :P
<Markslap> dom*
<dagon_> :)
<Markslap> Athlonen sitter i servern.
<dagon_> har den stöd för amd-v?
<Markslap> Funderar på att uppgradera till en i7a i servern inom en överskådlig framtid dock.
<Markslap> Det har jag ingen aning om, spelar ingen roll heller.
<dagon_> äh
<Markslap> Ska inte virtualisera så mycket.
<dagon_> fina krejer ju
<dataviruset> Markslap: det blir inte lätt utan att byta moderkort också :p
<Markslap> dataviruset: Jag byter hela servern ofc.
<Markslap> Från denna: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<dataviruset> Markslap: låter fint. jag sitter och dreglar över min nästa servers W3550
<dagon_> en jag känner har en monsterserver och sen pissdatorer för han virtualiserar allt :P
<Markslap> Till denna: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6
<Markslap> dataviruset: Okej. :P
<dataviruset> Markslap: ser fint ut :)
<Markslap> Det är smutt.
<Markslap> Kör irssi och tmux på den.
<dataviruset> 12 GB RAM är ju inte fel
<Markslap> Drar mycket.
<Markslap> Nej, det är ju inte det.
<Markslap> Mem:   4025552k total,  3984672k used,    40880k free,   167028k buffers
<Markslap> Använder en del också.
<dataviruset> ohoj... ja, jag behöver mest _rå_ CPU-kraft, klarar mig bra med ~4 GB RAM, kör spelservrar, inte vidare trådat heller :/
<dagon_> nu blev jag sugen på att lira SC2
<Markslap> Samma här.
<w0ds> Något ställe att beställa minne från?
<dagon_> komplett
<dataviruset> CS:S for the win :)
<Markslap> Kör två Minecraft-servrar som drar runt 1.4GB RAM var.
<Markslap> Nej, det är lite 2003 för mig.
<Markslap> CS överlag.
<dataviruset> Markslap: ah, drar de så mycket? har själv funderat på att starta en. CPU-kraft då? :)
<Markslap> 1.70 1.72 1.61
<dataviruset> på 2?
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> 28031 minemome  20   0 1474m 1.0g 9204 S   21 27.3 228:53.95 java
<Markslap> 10378 steven    20   0 1403m 1.1g 9088 S    2 27.7   2169:27 java
<dataviruset> hmm, värt ett försök. många spelare?
<Markslap> Mjae
<Markslap> Ingen inne just nu.
<Markslap> Men annars är det runt 1-8 stycken.
<w0ds> Ge mig CPU
<dataviruset> käkar den CPU trots att ingen är inne?
<Markslap> Ja.
<dataviruset> w0ds: har en Athlon64 X2 5050e liggandes, bud? :)
<Markslap> Eller lite förvisso.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Väldigt lite dock.
<Markslap> 3% var just nu.
<Markslap> Nu synkas RAID:et.
<dataviruset> Markslap: aha okej. blev skrämd av din belastning ;)
<dataviruset> Markslap: aha, mjukvaru-RAID?
<Markslap> Verkar vara md2_resync.
<w0ds> dataviruset: nej, får nog inte in sådant.
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Men annars om folk är inne är load time på runt 0.7 till 1.4.
<Markslap> Minne är vad man mest behöver dock.
<dataviruset> Markslap: okej, lät som värre, hehe... okej, då kanske mina 8 GB äntligen blir använda :p
<Markslap> Kanske det.
<Markslap> Vilken hall står servern i?
<dataviruset> min mormors lägenhet. bor själv ute på landet med telia ADSL. 30/30 Mbit/s
<dataviruset> i "hallen", alltså :p
<Markslap> Okej. :P
<Markslap> Tänkte på serverhall.
<Markslap> Men så kan man ju också göra.
<w0ds> Markslap: I James Bondś bunkern.
<Markslap> Pionen. :)
<Markslap> Den är smutt.
<Markslap> Men jag ville inte ha en server i Sverige.
<w0ds> Markslap :)
<dataviruset> du är nog inte ensam. datalagringsdirektivet... och andra anledningar
<Markslap> Kör proxy och vill komma runt spärrar ibland, så Bundesrepublik Deutschland, UK eller NL var alternativen.
<Markslap> Uhm, jag bryr mig inte om det.
<Markslap> Jag bor i Irland.
<w0ds> det går utför för sverige, tyskland verkar folk sätta servrar .
<Markslap> Den högsta teknologin dom har är väl vindrutetorkare.
<dataviruset> haha :p
<Markslap> w0ds: Mm, Tyskland är smutt.
<Markslap> Sen är tyska underbart.
<Markslap> Har en bunt tyskar på jobbet.
<dataviruset> jag ska minsann starta mig en serverhall, det är smutt.
<Markslap> Inte i Sverige.
<Markslap> Även om det är relativt bra nät.
<w0ds> Markslap: smutt
<Markslap> Gillar att lyssna på när dom pratar bara (på tyska), dom låter sura, sen gör dom en glad gest. :D
<w0ds> Markslap: Haha.
<dataviruset> Markslap: Du tycker inte det?
<Markslap> Vad är det för mening att ha server i Sverige?
<dataviruset> Markslap: LÃ¥ga responstider :)
<Markslap> Pinga Rikskriminalpolisen.com
<dataviruset> ~30 ms
<Markslap> Jag hade några standardkrav när jag valde host, inte i Sverige, men dock inom EU, bra nät och inte oskäligt dyra.
<Markslap> Telia är ju tier-1.
<Markslap> Och har direktnät till den hallen.
<dataviruset> just det ja, massa såna saker som kommer in i bilden också
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Kör du Telia?
<dataviruset> japp
<dataviruset> inte till mina servrar, dock
<w0ds> datavirus:  fick 900ms på en uppkoppling.
<dataviruset> w0ds: till vart? nu?
<w0ds> bredbandkollen för ett par dagar sedan.
<Markslap> Jag fick 55ms härifrån, över WLAN och en sunkig kabelanslutning som sedan färdas över två havskablar. :P
<Markslap> Och man betalar dyrt för skiten.
<w0ds> datavirus: en del isp:er borde sluta distribuera bredband uppkopplingar
<virtuald> om man väljer en hall vid en stor knutpunkt typ frankfurt borde det väl inte va problem
<dataviruset> w0ds: så är det...
<virtuald> en stor hall då
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/unternehmen/rechenzentrum/
<Markslap> Deras hall(ar) har ganska bra peers.
<w0ds> 1.33Mb ner / 0.02Mb upp - 900ms..........
<dataviruset> vad är det som utnämner en bra peer? för övrigt, innan hade jag Bredband2 till mina servrar hos min mormor. KASS peering till Telia. bara så ni vet, hehe...
<Markslap> Vad för tier den är i vanligtvis.
<Markslap> Men tier-2 kan vara bra också.
<Markslap> Men Telia är enda Tier-1 i Sverige.
<dataviruset> tier-1 innebär att de släpper igenom vad för trafik som helst?
<Markslap> Nej.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kan man få se storleken på mappar i terminalen?
<dataviruset> dagon_: du
<dataviruset> Markslap: Although there is no authority that defines tiers of networks participating in the Internet, the most common definition of a tier 1 network is one that can reach every other network on the Internet without purchasing IP transit or paying settlements.
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Dom betalar inget mot dom andra för att andra tier-1 får använda deras nätverk.
<dataviruset> okej, det är alltså trafiken mellan olika tier-1 som får gå utan "taxa"
<Markslap> dagon_: du -h också.
<Markslap> dataviruset: Ja.
<dagon_> Markslap: wunderbar
<Markslap> Bitte schön.
<dagon_> äntligen något läsbart
<dagon_> orka sitta och läsa det i byte :P
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Human readable ftw.
<dagon_> hmm
<w0ds> Hur åtgärda problemet? Greetings! Without your knowledge or explicit permission, the Windows networking technology which connects your computer to the Internet may be offering some or all of your computer's data to the entire world at this very moment!
<dagon_> kan man få det listat i storleksordning också? Oo
<Markslap> dagon_: Yes
<dataviruset> Markslap: alltså, är det inte tier-1 blir routningen mer invecklad
<dataviruset> Markslap: eller.. rättare sagt, fler routrar blir inblandade, typ?
<virtuald> w0ds: installera adblock?
<Markslap> dataviruset: Huh?
<dataviruset> Markslap: det var inget. läser vidare på wikipedia :)
<Markslap> dagon_: Kan dock inte hitta det just nu.
<Markslap> Letar runt.
<peppis> Morn
<phnom> God morgon
<Haffe> Morgon iallafall.
<phnom> Mjo, det där med god är en annan fråga...
<phnom> Klockan ringde kl 7 och jag gick upp för att tvätta, elfel i hela tvättstugan. Precis *allt* blinkade och tvättmaskinerna slog av/på hela tiden.
<Haffe> Hackade du dem?
<jeppe1> Hej
<phnom> jeppe1: HEj
<phnom> Hej*
<larsemil> ut och fiska!
<phnom> larsemil: Ska du ta en tyst minut?
<Barre> *suck* och *gäsp*
<dagon_> goddag kanalen
<Haffe> Kall
<peetra> Undrar just om Loopia tänker låta namnservrarna stå till förfogande för min domän länge än, den har gått ut för en månad sen. :P
<Nafallo> peetra: deactivationdate: 2011-01-11
<Nafallo> peedet ar snarare IIS du behover oroa dig over.
<Nafallo> bah. tab fail
<noshlo> Någon som kan xbmc här ?
<coobra> är det nog många som kör
<Nafallo> !ask | noshlo
<ubot2> noshlo: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<noshlo> jag har problem att få mitt tv kort att funka i xbmc live
<noshlo> får bara frontend id till Error_open
<dagon_> vad är det för kort?
<noshlo> anysee e30 combo plus
<noshlo> tycker det verkar som att de funkar när jag kör dmesg och grep dvb
<dagon_> du borde ju inte ha några problem
<dagon_> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Anysee_E30
<noshlo> ja precis de va därför jag köpte de kortet
<dagon_> var köpte du det?
<noshlo> netonnet
<dagon_> pris?
<noshlo> 1490
<dagon_> hyffsat
<dagon_> funderar själv på att skaffa mig ett
<noshlo> fast de verkar ju som att de har slutat sälja de
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> typiskt
<noshlo> de finns inte kvar på hemsidan längre
<noshlo> jag lyckades plocka de sista från hyllan när jag va där :)
<dagon_> kopplar du med usb eller?
<noshlo> japp
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> bra
<kes0> Oh windows sjuuu
<kes0> Fin skit
<dagon_> jag behöver ett sånt
<noshlo> Nä kör ju xbmc live på htpcn
<dagon_> har ingen plats för pci-kort pga grafikkortet
<noshlo> Ingen ide om vad jag ska göra för att lösa det? Det jag har hittat på nätet verka de som att det kunde vara att något annat program låste upp koret
<noshlo> *kortet
<peetra> Nafallo, jag tänkte som så med domänen, att den får vara ur bruk tills jagh kan köpa den igen, om jag inte får den så är det ju inte hela världen. Den används mest till flummiga testgrejer, som jag kan sköta utan domän eller på phpBB3.fi :)
<Haffe> peetra: Domäner är sociala konstruktioner.
<saba> oh no
<Nafallo> peetra: o_O
<peetra> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeej, Haffe, det kan inte vara sant att du är kvar med dina sociala konstruktioner! ^^
<dagon_> peetra flummar på nätet
<Haffe> Undrar om det är värt pengarna för Head Fist SQL & PHP.
<peetra> dagon_ Jag erkäner inget flummande, men användning av flummiga koder dock. ;-P
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> varför har du inte flummat tillbaka inläggen? :P
<dagon_> nu måste jag ju posta i skrivbordstråden igen juuuuu
<Haffe> dagon_: Skrivbordstrådar är sociala konstruktioner :)
<Barre> gör inte det, det var ju din kommentar i den tråden som orsakade krashen ;P
<dagon_> Haffe: du är en social konstruktion!
<dagon_> Barre: bah :P
<dagon_> bara för jag har snyggast wallpaper
<Haffe> dagon_: Ja.
<Haffe> Likväl finns jag.
<Barre> du är ett wallpaper.. O.o
<barzam> jag gör adlrig om mitt utseende på datorn, så jag behöver inte posta i skrivbordstrådar
<saba> jag älskar skrivbordstrådar. *erkänner*
<barzam> det har sett likadant ut i över ett år nu
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/mudkipz_q_Joker.png
<Barre> jag ändrar inte heller, så här harmin sett ut väldigt länge : http://gargamel.nu/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Haffe> Det är bara till besvär att pimpa desktopen.
<barzam> Barre: snyggt färgschema :)
<Barre> barzam: fick VGA för många år sen, då konfigurerade jag färg ;)
<dagon_> Barre är så hardcore att hans bajs är formaterat i utf8
<barzam> barre är så hardcore att han lärde sig tala i C
<Haffe> C?
<Haffe> Det är ju för människor som inte hanterar assembler.
<dagon_> Barre är så hardcore att han gjort en anatomisk karta där alla delar ligger i /dev
<Barre> hahaha.....
<barzam> barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<dagon_> :D
<Nafallo> haha
<Barre> barzam: rooooligt
<Nafallo> !barre
<ubot2> Factoid 'barre' not found
<Haffe> !SocialKonstruktion
<ubot2> Haffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dagon_> Barre goes poopie -> $ rm /tmp/sphincter/*
<Nafallo> !barre is <reply><barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Haffe> dagon_: Är det inte flush ?
<barzam> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<dagon_> maybe
<dagon_> :D
<Barre> hahah... jaha... då var mobbningen av mig permanent alltså.... :P
<dagon_> Barre: vi gör så här för att vi gillar dig :>
<barzam> det var i all vänlighet
<dagon_> kolla min factoid då
<dagon_> !dagon_
<ubot2> dagon_ är en göö gooo göbbe som äter schex i göötlabörg
<Barre> jag skrattar högt här ;)
<bittin> !Bittin
<ubot2> Factoid 'Bittin' not found
<bittin> !bittin
<ubot2> Factoid 'bittin' not found
<bittin> njet :(
<Haffe> Humorn är total.
<dagon_> !Haffe
<ubot2> Factoid 'Haffe' not found
<dagon_> haha
<Barre> du är total...
<dagon_> Haffe är en social konstruktion
<dagon_> Nafallo: fixa :p
<Nafallo> !haffe is <reply>Humorn är total.
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<larsemil> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<bittin> ah
<barzam> jag såg filmen colossus igår, rekommenderas varmt för er datorintresserade
<bittin> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<dagon_> haha
<bittin> barzam: ska checkas på
<Barre> *fniss*
<dagon_> Hackers är bästa dattafilmen någonsin
<Barre> tjenis larsemil
<Nafallo> !ubot2
<ubot2> ...är Kate Libby i förklädnad
<bittin> dagon_: den har jag sett ett antal gånger
<larsemil> Barre: !
<dagon_> illuminati är med i den
<Haffe> !Haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<barzam> tänkte kolla på demon seed idag
<Haffe> Humorn är total.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vad gör man nu?
<Haffe> dagon_: Det beror på vad du vill uppnå.
 * Nafallo vet vad han ska gora iaf
<barzam> jag ska plugga några timmar till iaf
<dagon_> man kanske
<dagon_> borde lira megaman 2
<dagon_> jag kan ju tipsa er om guake
<dagon_> bästa terminalen man kan ha
<Haffe> Du kan få förklara Ford-Fulkersson
<dagon_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford%E2%80%93Fulkerson_algorithm
<dagon_> det står ju förklarat där
<dagon_> As long as there is a path from the source (start node) to the sink (end node), with available capacity on all edges in the path, we send flow along one of these paths. Then we find another path, and so on. A path with available capacity is called an augmenting path.
 * Nafallo kor terminator
<dagon_> Nafallo: den är fin :)
<Nafallo> !info guake
<ubot2> Nafallo: guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 144 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<barzam> jag kör rxvt-unicode, funkar bra
<Nafallo> dagon_: inte bara fin, huvudutvecklaren ar en kollega ;-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: aha :P
<dagon_> då får du smaka nya releaser innan release?
<Nafallo> for det behover jag abra lagga till PPA, men daremot slar jag bara pa honom om jag har buggar :-P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> min handkontroll var lätt värd att köpa
<dagon_> 99:- på gamestop
<Nafallo> handkontroll, for terminaler?
<dagon_> nej :P
<barzam> jag skulle vilja ha en handkontroll som den till snes
<Nafallo> menar du tangentbord?
<barzam> tycker den är lugnt bäst
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> nes kontroller var inte dålig
<dagon_> kontrollen*
<barzam> 2 knappar är lite lite bara
<Nafallo> 28 ska det vara
<Haffe> Helt hotas.
<Nafallo> well, 29. enter ocksa
<dagon_> http://medium.tradera.com/881/112294881_1.jpg <- en sån har jag minus 5 och 6
<dagon_> och inga sticks heller
<dagon_> barzam: turbokontroll till snes isf :)
<barzam> dagon_: den där arkadjoysticken till nes var iof grym
<barzam> jag har en ps2-kopia från logitech som är bra, men den har lite för många knappar för min smak (och jobbiga spakar)
<dagon_> den jag har är typ som ps1-kontrollen
<dagon_> lämpar sig både till nes och snes och så har man triggerknapparna som turbo
<dagon_> wunderbar
<dagon_> gfceu är numera min favoritapplikation till linux
<barzam> fan man kanske skulle plocka fram den gamla snesen och köra lite super mario world nån kväll
<dagon_> :)
<barzam> så jävla fulländat spel :D
<dagon_> nja, det är rätt skoj :)
<dagon_> favoriten är nog super mario bros 1 och 3
<dagon_> sen är det megaman 2 och efter det contra
<Richiie> Tja
<Richiie> behöver lite hjälp att installera Songbird i ubuntu 10.10 finns inte med i repon så jag har dragit ner den i tar.gz källkoden?
<Richiie> o nu när jag kör ./songbird så kommer ju man till setup delen men det installeras inte :/ finns ingen Install instructions heller har läst README utan lycka.
<Haffe> Richiie: Pröva att använda förråtet ppa:songbird-daily/ppa
<barzam> kanske från getdeb? http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<barzam> vad står ppa för egentligen peer provided application?
<Richiie> Haffe: var hittade du den Sourceen ? jag har googlat runt men inte hittat alls de tog ju bort den från 10.10 repon
<Richiie> i 10.04 fanns den
<Richiie> barzam: har testat getdeb redan.. funkar inte
<Haffe> Richiie: !haffe
<Haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<Richiie> får vi se hur de här går då.
<Richiie> ska prova din PPA
<Richiie> Haffe: nej din PPA funka inte
<Richiie> ska visa dig på pastebin
<Richiie> Haffe: http://pastebin.com/S61fNt35
<dagon_> fast songbird finns väl inte för linux längre?
<Richiie> dagon_: den fanns i ubbe 10.04 repon
<Richiie> nu till 10.10 har de tagit bort den fattar inte varför
<dagon_> för att de har beslutat att satsa på win och mac
<Richiie> tycker songbird va skit bra
<dagon_> jag med
<Richiie> kunna köra grooveshark i den add onet
<Richiie> voila.. död åt spotify
<dagon_> :)
<larsemil> kan ju köra grooveshark med adobe air
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI
<barzam> jag kör mest grooveshark från websidan
<Richiie> larsemil: adobe air ?
<Richiie> Ja men jag tycker de var klockrent o köra grooveshark o Songbird
<Richiie> finns liksom inge add on till rhytmbox tex
<Richiie> att göra så
<dagon_> larsemil: funkar air i linux? Oo
<Nafallo> !info adobeair
<ubot2> Nafallo: adobeair (source: adobeair): runtime for rich Internet applications. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.0.4.13090-1maverick1 (maverick), package size 15381 kB, installed size 45076 kB
<dagon_> hoppsan
<Nafallo> !ppa | barzam
<ubot2> barzam: PPA är inofficiella förråd där folk kan lägga upp paket åt andra.
<Nafallo> barzam: i.e. Personal Package Archive :-P
<Nafallo> !ppa is also <reply>i.e. Personal Package Archive
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Barre> Nafallo: eggs-box... hehe... det är humor det...
<Richiie> Men serri
<Richiie> vad ska man göra om man vill kunna köra grooveshark i en musik spelare native på Linux?
<Richiie> Måste ju finnas nått sätt då nu när Songbird tydligen inte går o fixa i ubbe 10.10
<dagon_> ubbe :P
<dagon_> haha
<larsemil> Richiie: adobe air i tell you
<Nafallo> Barre: eggs-box £360 :-)
<Barre> :)
<phnom> Richiie: som barzam sa så finns Songbird på getdeb: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<Barre> men stod det inte £3.60 ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: vet inte
<EAG> kan man lägga drupal-themes i nån katalog manuelt istället för att krångla med ftp?
<Nafallo> o_O: http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Nafallo> !ftp
<ubot2> ftp is http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Nafallo> \o/
<dagon_> :D
<Umeaboy> Någon som råkar äga en Kodak-kamera av EasyShare-modellen här?
<EAG> glöm min fråga
<dagon_> Richiie: nu kör jag songbird :P
<Nafallo> dagon_: vaffö då då?
<dagon_> Nafallo: för att jag kan
<dagon_> ;)
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> 90MiB
<dagon_> songbird får dö nu
<dagon_> Richiie: lätt inte värt att köra songbird
<dagon_> bara kör grooveshark i webläsaren
<jollylynx> Hej. Jag kan inte starta 10,10 som jag instalerade på en annan dator. Jag kommer in i grub men vet inte vad jag skall skriva?
<Markslap> Vad ser du för något?
<Markslap> I GRUB
<dagon_> förmodligen
<dagon_> grub >
<dagon_> välkommen johanbr
<larsemil> Barre: byggt någon kul lagringslösning i en prisklass som fungerar för mig än då? va va va?
<jollylynx> jag trycker c och det står bara grub..
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Markslap> Hej AshiTenshi
<Nafallo> larsemil: bara kor sheepdog ;-)
<larsemil> Nafallo: har du kört det? tycker du det är bra?
<larsemil> Nafallo: har kollat en del på det
<AshiTenshi> Hej Markslap :)
<Markslap> AshiTenshi: Hur är det med dig? :)
<Nafallo> nope. men jag sag deras hemsida igar ;-)
<AshiTenshi> Markslap, det är bra, försöker plugga, men det går inte så bra. Själv då? :)
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Bra där. :)
<Markslap> Jag ligger i sängen, borde också göra saker.
<AshiTenshi> Det är det bästa med att plugga, man behöver inte gå upp för att göra det
<Markslap> Som att göra frukost, tänkte jag skulle göra spaghetti och köttfärssås.
<AshiTenshi> What? Till frukost?
<Markslap> Absolut.
<Markslap> Jag slutade äta bröd för några månader sen.
<larsemil> Nafallo: inte fanns de i #sheepdog här heller
<Richiie> dagon_: hur fixa du songbird?
<Richiie> hur installerade du den? jag kunde köra programmet när jag tanka källkoden
<Richiie> men inte mer än så
<larsemil> Richiie: fanns det inte på getdeb?
<larsemil> Richiie: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?q=songbird
<Umeaboy> Ingen här som använder en Kodak-kamera?
<Richiie> larsemil: nej den funkar inte
<Richiie> försöker dra ner den kommer in på software center där de står "not found there is no package called songbird"
<Umeaboy> Richiie: Bygg ett paket med alien då.
<Umeaboy> Från källdfilen.
<Umeaboy> källfilen
<Richiie> Umeaboy: hur ?
<Richiie> Umeaboy: jag har källkoden nerdragen men kör jag ./songbird då kommerj ag till setup menyn osv.. men de installeras inte det bara körs
<Umeaboy> Richiie: Ja, googlea till Songbird's hemsida & ta filen därifrån.
<Richiie> Umeaboy: jag har redan source coden, aka tar.gz nere
<Umeaboy> Okej, men använd alien & gör filen till ett paket då.
<Richiie> Umeaboy: sen när kan alien göra en tar.gz till en .deb kan inte den bara omvandla .rpm till .deb?
<Umeaboy> Kompilering heter det visst.
<Umeaboy> Sedan jag använde det sist & det var för drygt 2 veckor sedan. ;)
<Richiie> Umeaboy: jo ja vill kompilera in det men vet inte hur jag ska göra finns inga instruktioner o readmen säger inget om de där
<Umeaboy> Om det inte fungerar så får du prata med folket som gör alien-
<Umeaboy> alien.
<Umeaboy> man alien
<larsemil> Richiie: en sekund
<Barre> larsemil: nej nej nej nej... O.o
<Richiie> larsemil: tack
<larsemil> Richiie: men har du lägt till getdebs ppa då?
<Richiie> larsemil: jag provade lägga till den där PPA för songbird ja
<Richiie> men fick bara felkod de funka inte..
<larsemil> Richiie: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10#how_to_install
<Barre> sitter och uppdaterar (och med uppdaterar menar jag skriver en helt ny) CV, den jag hade var drygt åtta år gammal, har inte tid med sånt som är roligt :(
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<larsemil> Barre: då kanske du är kvalificerad att jobba åt mig sen då.
<larsemil> Barre: sugen på nytt jobb?
<Barre> larsemil: tror inte det, mellan dig och mig så är min CV klart överdriven ;P
<larsemil> Richiie: konstigt det fungerade för mig.
<larsemil> Richiie: ::) gör om gör rätt
<Barre> larsemil: ja, jag har liksom jobbat bort min egna roll.. gjort mitt jobb helt enkelt :)
<Richiie> grymmt
<Richiie> larsemil: nu fick jag fram songbird i min software center
<Richiie> Grymmt
<Richiie> fick till de
<Richiie> tack som tusan larsemil :)
<larsemil> Barre: men det är därför du kan sitta och reparera mysql tabeller. :D
<Barre> larsemil: hehe.... reparerade inte mycket på arbetstid... körde igång en safe-repair vf 08:30->09:00 tiden, stängde ner den 13 timmar senare och påbörjade restore....
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon här som har koll på Lacie's utbud av hemmaNAS??
<KaptenRodSkagg> LaCie Network Space MAX 2TB, är det  2x1TB eller 2x2TB?
<Markslap> Inte 1x2TB då?
<dagon_> Richiie: getdeb och sen aptitude
<KaptenRodSkagg> Markslap>> nä den har raid säger de och den har storleken av två diskar.. :-)
<Markslap> Ah, du tänker så. :)
<Richiie> dagon_: yeah hittade getdeb. repon
<Richiie> la till den nu
<dagon_> fast helt ärligt
<dagon_> den drar 90MB
<dagon_> lätt inte värt det
<Richiie> tkr den mördar spotify
<Richiie> därför jag älskar den.
<dagon_> hellre rhythmbox och spotify vid sidan av
<Richiie> Spotify Mördaren Aka Songbird & Grooveshark add on
<dagon_> Rhythmbox 37MB + Spotify 22MB = 59MB
<dagon_> 31MB mindre än vad endast songbird slukar
<phnom> Richiie: Provade grooveshark en gång, tyckte det var extremt störande att musiken inte var konsekvent taggad :P
<phnom> Dock verkar det vara lagat nu :)
<amelia> fan vad gammal man börjar bli. om bara två år har jag ägt min .se-domän i 10 år..
<amelia> http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/dec-system-20-at-update-university-of-uppsala/ <- btw, riktig datans!
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag trodde först det var tvättmaskiner
<amelia> pfft
<Haffe> ‽
<dagon_> är det någon mer än jag som inte begriper sig på pun?
<gusnan> dagon_, han är ett mycket sofistikerat troll.
<Markslap> realubot har börjat brytas ner.
<Barre> är det samma person som plun (vilket jag misstänker) så ja, det är nog några stycken
<Markslap> Han har erkänt lögnerna, äntligen.
<vacum> dagon_: har du missat att riktiga datas ser ut som tvättmaskiner!
<coobra> som en jävla HUGIN
<dagon_> gusnan: jag skulle klassificera honom som "idiot"
<vacum> skall vara elektrolux vascator
<dagon_> vacum: då misstänker jag att morsan har en bladserver i källaren
<gusnan> dagon_, haha - ok, det kan jag godta :)
<vacum> dagon_: det är inte en riktig data det
<dagon_> hon hostar 50% av tpb?
<dagon_> hennes tvättmaskin är egentligen en spegel av wikileaks?
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag begriper mig inte på min flickvän ibland
<dagon_> hon vill ha allting jättestort
<dagon_> stora hörlurar, stora laptops
<dagon_> gick på elgiganten och kollade laptops och jag rekommenderade en 15"
<dagon_> "den är för liten!"
<dagon_> då erbjöd jag mig att bygga en eniac-kopia till henne
<Barre> jodå, bladservrar KAN vara riktig data : BL860c som ett exempel... mumma (ping amelia) http://h71000.www7.hp.com/doc/bl860c-vms83.pdf
<amelia> jag är lite sugen på att bygga en eniac-kopia med dagens elektronikkretsar för att se hur stor den blir i förhållande till orginalet.
 * Barre misstänker att ameila har för mycket fritid
<amelia> dagon_: Löthbergs mamma använder ju sin dödsrouter till att torka tvätt så tvättmaskiner är väl inte så långsökt. :P
<amelia> Barre: det har jag inte, det är därför jag inte har börjat.
<Norrland_jr> dagon_: samma här, vart medtvingad till expert för att kolla laptop åt flickan. Minst 17" skulle de vara
<Norrland_jr> försökte med den att de förmodligen blir lika stort på en 15" iom högre upplösning på de nya laptoparna
<amelia> dagon_: "Det blir lite varmt kring maskineriet, så jag torkade en del kläder i närheten av den till en början, men inte nu längre", säger Sigbritt Löthberg till Ny Teknik.
<amelia> dagon_: så skön story hela grejjen, hon har 40Gbps och torkar tvätt med routern. :P
<Norrland_jr> :)
<vacum> amelia: haha
<dagon_> amelia: haha, goa grejer
<vacum> amelia: men varför har de den i ett garage?
<Norrland_jr> vacum: fullt i datahallen? ;)
<amelia> vacum: för att det var väl det enda bra stället att göra av den?
<Norrland_jr> perfekt ju om man har ett isolerat kallgarage i närheten av huset :)
<dagon_> en fråga bara
<dagon_> är det fel av mig att rekommendera arch linux på forumet?
<dagon_> jag kan inte på fullaste allvar rekommendera ubuntu när det handlar om en dator med en 500MHz CPU
<gusnan> dagon_, sånt förtjänar långa noveller om skitstormar, och illa dolda förolämpningar. *skojar*
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> iofs, tydligen satt det en AMD K6 i burken
<dagon_> så inte ens arch funkar
<dagon_> men dsl funkar nog
<EAG> vad finns det för program som går att använda för återskapande av filer från diskar?
<larsemil> testdisk
<larsemil> photorec
<larsemil> scalpel
<EAG> ok testdisk o photorec håller jag på med...
<EAG> ska kolla scalpel då.. men är de bra?
<larsemil> photorec gillar jag
<larsemil> de tär det jag har använt mest
<larsemil> EAG: vad ska du återskapa?
<EAG> jag tänkte kolla om jag kan hitta ett gäng doc-filer och jpg på en disk som blivit omformatterad och ominstallerad
<larsemil> EAG: http://dalnix.se/aterskapa-borttagna-bilder/
<EAG> det bör dock finnas 75% kvar av all data
<EAG> det har knappt skrivits data till diskarna
<EAG> larsemil: photorec verkar ju funka riktigt bra!
<HakanS> Godkväll alla
<Philip5> go kväll
<Haffe> Stoppa sin glädje.
<Haffe> I en gammal säck.
<Haffe> Dansa dansa.
<larsemil> EAG: vad bra.
<larsemil> !info minbif
<ubot2> larsemil: minbif (source: minbif): IRC-to-other-IM-networks gateway using Pidgin library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-2 (maverick), package size 308 kB, installed size 796 kB
<EAG> larsemil: mja.. den hittade inte det jag ville dock. kanske är fel disk till o med
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> movies
<HakanS> Nafallo: Hur är det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr: du ser... inte ens gjort med script utan helt manuellt med känsla och allt :P
<johanbr> :)
<jonas__> Någon som är bra på dm-crypt med luks här? Fick en skadad satakabel, så en disk i en lvmraid åkte ur från en raidpartition med luks. Nu med ny kabel hittas disken, men skiten säger "No key available with this passphrase." fast jag vet att lösenordet är rätt. Kan headern vara skadad eller något? Går det att komma runt detta på något sätt då man har rätt passphrase, men lösenordet är raderad på något skumt sätt ur lukspartitionen?
<dagon_> peetra: din forumsmarodör :(
<peetra> Huh?
<dagon_> lägger mig i trolltrådar :P
<peetra> :D Ja, just nu så är du väl största trollet... Jag undrar just om pun kommer att anmäla ditt inlägg....
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> är jag ett troll för att jag rekommenderar utifrån hårdvara?
<dagon_> han kan anmäla bäst han vill
<peetra> Kurdistan svarade på ditt inlägg, men jag uppmanade honom att svara på kritiken han fått....
<peetra> om han ville svara
<peetra> men det blev helt fel. :P
<peetra> Jag kanske ska byta min titel till forumsmarodör? :P
<dagon_> :P
<coobra> peetra:  när bliru min fru :
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> alltså, han förstör hela forumet tycker jag
<tumba25> coobra: Du får vänta på din tur
<peetra> men kommentarer om vad folk anser vara trollning hör int hemma i supportkedjor, så därför bröt jag ut det.
<backspace> dagon_: Är det drama bland flickorna igen?
<coobra> tumba25: nej :(
<dagon_> backspace: nu missade jag vad du skrev för mitt shell laggar lite
<peetra> Jag kanske kan få bli din fru, coobra, om du lovar att försörja tumba25, Du får ta det privat med honom. ^^
<backspace> dagon_: Missar man om det laggar? =)
<tumba25> Har du 100/100 internet kan du få gifta dig med oss båda. :P
<dagon_> backspace: tydligen
<backspace> dagon_: Jag frågade bara om det var drama bland flickorna igen.
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> bara pun som är sig själv
<dagon_> som de skulle säga i england
<dagon_> He's a tosser
<dagon_> backspace: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/Ultra%20Control%20Panel%20-%20SSH%3A%3AIRSSI_005.png <- tom rad när du skrev
<backspace> Sitter i CLI.
<dagon_> moget
<backspace> ?
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> här kommer jag med bildbevis och allt
<backspace> Ja jo, det brukar väl heta "pic or it didn't happen".
<virtuald> dagon_: är ju ett P på raden
<backspace> Så jag får väl ta dit ord på det hela.
<backspace> Ditt even.
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som har en win 7 burk
<peppis> ?
<backspace> Självklart.
<dagon_> virtuald: det är inte ens hans :P
<peppis> backspace: ok
<virtuald> aha :p
<virtuald> dagon_: kommer texten fram om du trycker ctrl-l?
<virtuald> du kanske har ritat iofs :>
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> nej, det gör den inte :P
<dagon_> blev ett par försök med ctrl + a, ctrl + l
<virtuald> har du något galet script?
<dagon_> nope
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> dagon_: något felmeddelande i statusrutan?
<dagon_> nix
<virtuald> 8]
<backspace> peppis: Det var inget mer med det?
<KaptenRodSkagg> Någon som har ett tips på en budget NAS på ca 2TB? gärna med lite extra finesser ;-)
<Haffe> Hur mycket är 'budget'?
<KaptenRodSkagg> ca 2000... max 3000
<backspace> Och vad är "extra finesser"?
<backspace> Ska den brygga kaffe?
<backspace> Ooooh
<backspace> Det vore fan fint det.
<backspace> En kaffebryggande NAS.
<KaptenRodSkagg> hehe..  ja det hade varit trevligt om mna drukit kaffe...  men inbygd cola kyl?
<peetra> bra contring där, då du kunde ge många rekommendationer med Ubuntu, så fick du lagt in din OT åsså då. *småfniss*
<peetra> ovanstående var asså åt dagon_
<dagon_> peetra: :)
<Haffe> NAS är en social konstruktion.
<peetra> Forumtroll är sociala konstruktioner!
<Haffe> Vad tror du om den här http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=691581
<Haffe> peetra: Då är det väl tur att det här är en irckanal och inte ett forum.
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag har en Lacie Network space2 just nu på 1TB...  men behöver lite reducance eller hur det stavas.. ;-)
<backspace> En liten undran. Har ni så svårt att hålla sams i forumet? =)
<backspace> Det är väl bara att vara lite goa och glada och dela ut värme och kärlek?
<EAG> det är väl bara att ta vilken gammal burk som helst om det måste vara budget
<peetra> Det beror på forum, aldrig att jag jobbat på/med något forum där det skulle vara så mycket blåsväder från alla håll
<KaptenRodSkagg> Haffe>> Jag har kollat på LG's NAS med brännare
 * Haffe tänker försöka konstruera om sig själv till en flygande matta.
<KaptenRodSkagg> EAG>> jo det är rätt...  men tyvärr blir ju elräkningen inte så billig då...
<peetra> backspace: Nafallo var iallafall så vänlig å la in en krama-smilie åt oss på forumet, så den kanske får folk på lite bättre humör, bara vi vågar bötja använda den.  :D
<EAG> KaptenRodSkagg: det är bara att räkna på det
<KaptenRodSkagg> MiniITX med ubuntu....  eller en färdig NAS?
<Haffe> Det blir nog svårt för dig att få en ihop en 2TB miniITXburk för 3000:-
<Haffe> Moderkort och processor kostar 1000:-
<Haffe> Disk kostar 1000:-
<Haffe> Då har du ännu inte köpt chassi, minne, raidkort eller PSU.
<EAG> jag sitter o funderar på en sån här burk: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=42
<EAG> 1400 inkl psu
<peetra> vad gör man med så mycky disk egentligen, Haffe?
<backspace> Under 800:- för 2TB va? Satt och snyftade lite när jag insåg att mina 8 diskar i filservern bildar 1.3TB... Kanske dags att byta ut dyngan.
<EAG> +mini-itx + disk
<Haffe> Dom ska tydligen vara extremt högljudda.
<Haffe> peetra: JAg vet inte.
<Haffe> Jag har 80 gb disk som systemdisk och 250 gb disk som lagringsdisk.
<peetra> Haffe, ta en mindre då. :)
<Haffe> Det är inet jag som ska ha ett NAS.
<peetra> Aha, det var EAG
<EAG> eh
<Haffe> Jag klarar mig alldeles utmärkt på de 14 Tb jag har tillgång till.
<EAG> nej
<EAG> det är KaptenRodSkagg  som ska ha ett nas
<KaptenRodSkagg> hehe...  :-)
<peetra> Jamen KaptenRodSkagg vågar jag inte fråga vad han ska med massa disk till. ;-P
<backspace> Men ja, frågan är ju vad man ska med allt utrymme till. Porren streamas ju så fint i dagens läge.
<EAG> man cachar ju det
<dagon_> haha
<EAG> ifall nått skulle hända
<Haffe> Ifall nått skulle hända så finns det ett helt nät fyllt med porr där ute.
<peetra> cachad == second hand porr åt nästa användare?
<Haffe> Och jag kan lova dig att om du har sett ett porr så har du sett nästan all porr.
<backspace> Haffe: Du har inte sett tillräckligt med porr hör jag.
<Haffe> OK, om du säger det.
<KaptenRodSkagg> peetra>> till porr ;-)
<EAG> jag tänkte byta diskar pga värme och oljud
<peetra> visste att jag inte borda fråga... *muttrar*
<KaptenRodSkagg> nä lite bilder, filmer, musik, spel osv...  som skall kopplas på nätverket så att alla enheter skall ha tillgång till detta.
<KaptenRodSkagg> Porr får jag av frugan ;-)
<Haffe> Vad ska man med porr till.
<EAG> många har väl diskutrymmet till [det där man inte får prata om här]
<Haffe> Det är ju som att titta på folk som äter när man är hungrig.
<EAG> Haffe: man kan ta på sig själv samtidigt
<KaptenRodSkagg> Haffe>> haha.. håller med helt... fan vad jag blev sugen nu...     på mat..;-)
<Haffe> Ta på sig själv och gråta lite.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ man kan orka med en dag till.
<peetra> Det där med å jämföra med mat var itne alls så dumt, ni vet ju hur mycket matprogram det finns på teve....
<backspace> Oj, Vilken hippie-feminisminställning.
<KaptenRodSkagg> ja alla Matprogram börjar efter 00
<Haffe> backspace: Vad
<Haffe> ?
<backspace> Skrev det bara för att se om någon tog åt sig. Och det gjorde h*n.
<backspace> Roligt.
<wodbrent> God kväll
<EAG> Haffe:
<EAG> är du student fortfarande?
<Haffe> Nja.
<EAG> men du har tillgång till IEEE-papper?
<Haffe> Jag kan kolla.
<EAG> jag kommer inte åt det längre :(
<backspace> Någon om är lite vettigt funtad kanske kan svara på detta, peetra t.ex. Läser en tråd om vad "Ni" rekommenderar. Är det på fullaste allvar att man alltid rekommenderar Ubuntu oavsett om helvetet frusit till is så ska det rekommenderas Ubuntu?
<tumba25> backspace: Ubuntu är religion på det forumet.
<backspace> Haha
<backspace> tumba25: PÃ¥minner lite om islam och/eller kristendom.
<backspace> Jihad alternativt korståg.
<peppis> Vem sökte mig?
<kodein> prova ubuntu istället för de där medelhavsreligionerna.
<backspace> Inte konstigt ifall man inte blir någon officiell kanal för Ubuntu om man är så trångsynt. =(
<tumba25> Menar du att en officiell Ubuntu sida ska rekommendera annat än Ubuntu?
<larsemil> tumba25: om  ubuntu inte är bäst lämpat så
<larsemil> vad är länken till tråden?
<backspace> fj
<backspace> Menar väl att man kanske ska vara öppen. Och inte så insnöad. Att rekommendera rätt mjukvara till rätt område.
<amelia> http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/pdp-11t23/ <- lite ihopmonterad nu. får leka vidare imorgon då läshuvuden till diskarna ska återställas efter transportsäkringen och diskpackarna ska läggas i igen.
<backspace> Inte fan går du och köper en båt för flera mille om du ska ligga i den lokala tjärn och fiska?
<backspace> Mycket som är svart eller vitt hos ubuntu-se och ubuntu.se
<larsemil> dagon_: hahaha. hur sjuttsiken kan du vara så dum att mata trollen så där. något annat än ubuntu? hahaha
<dagon_> :)
<larsemil> jag kommer skratta länge
<dagon_> jag har ändå inget att göra så why not
<coobra> vad ska man göra i London  ?
<amelia> haha, lite ironiskt att jag paste:ar in länk till min überdödsjättepropritär gamla dator mitt i er diskussion om Ubuntu-religion.
<dagon_> jag får kriga, du/ni får skratta = win
<larsemil> coobra: hälsa på hos nafallo
<coobra> ohh
<larsemil> amelia: borde vara permban
<coobra> Nafallo: FIKA ?
<coobra> larsemil: vart jobbar han
<EAG> british museeum är ju givet
<larsemil> coobra: canonical
<coobra> ohh ligger det i London  ?
<larsemil> bland annat
<coobra> ok
<EAG> köpa svampar i camden market också
<coobra> hahhaa
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, kom precis hem från jobbet, vad gör du?
<larsemil> dagon_: vad är länken till tråden? jag hittar bara den ena som är utsplittad
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=52402 <- originaltråden
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=52416 <- den splittade
<wodbrent> coobra: Tux borde få en plats i wax- kabinettet
<coobra> :D
<backspace> Theo de Raadt hade ju varit grädden på moset.
<coobra> tänkte mer om ni hade något sånt gömt :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: grejar lite och glor på tv
<coobra> Nafallo: vakna nu :D
<maxjezy> =)
<larsemil> dagon_: Utanför ämnet: Pun, du är ett jättetroll. hahahahaha
<maxjezy> dagon_, får man se snöflingorna?
<coobra> uffa
<dagon_> maxjezy: nja, råkade sabba nånting så det blev skitfult :(
<dagon_> gör kanske om den nu i natt
<Philip5> maxjezy: funderar på om jag ska ge dig en present eller inte
<dagon_> kollade den guiden och det verkar ganska enkelt
<dagon_> det svåraste med blender är att navigera i blender :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, ge
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, så du renderade inte?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> men det blev fult och konstigt
<maxjezy> länka :)
<dagon_> ska göra om helt enligt guiden
<Philip5> dagon_: vad använder du för renderare då?
<dagon_> jag körde bara standard
<Philip5> oki
<coobra> vafan gör Nafallo ??!??!
<dagon_> larsemil: ;)
<Philip5> coobra: han skulle kolla på film
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/u/20/Q8NCJcjS_QQ
<maxjezy> där har du en snowflake tutorial
<maxjezy> simplaste
<antii> maxjezy: kör en elgrande imorgon :-)
<maxjezy> antii, tröttnar du aldrig? :)
<antii> bara ätit den två gånger ju!
<maxjezy> idag var det en som tog den med två kött
<maxjezy> ska nog testa det jag med imorgon
<maxjezy> och extra allt
<coobra> Philip5:  ahha :D är det en trevlig filur eller
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du lära dagon_ allt du kan om blender eller??!! :P
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> larsemil: kolla i den splittade tråden nu :P
<amelia> Philip5: såg du min nya data?
<Philip5> amelia: nope
<Philip5> amelia: är du kär?! :)
<amelia> Philip5: minst!
<amelia> Philip5: skickar i pm. paste:ade typ nyss här
<Philip5> amelia: är det digatalburken?
<amelia> Philip5: beror på, inte DEC System 20... men en PDP-11/23
<Philip5> amelia: den som ser ut som ett helt arkviskåp! :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja men, man undrar ju när dagon_  har tid för det
<maxjezy> hans tjej hatar ju blender
<Philip5> ingen kan väl hata blender heller??
<maxjezy> näe, man tycker ju det
<Philip5> hon är bara rädd att blender blir dagon_s nya älskarinna
<maxjezy> tjejen älskar blender
<Philip5> ;P
<wodbrent> liten notebook att köra ubuntu på?
<maxjezy> ibland är hon lite svartsjuk
<maxjezy> wodbrent, ja, liten netbook och ubuntu är bra ihop
<maxjezy> storleken har ingen betydelse
<maxjezy> som tjejerna brukar yppa
<Philip5> hehe
<wodbrent> vad ska man köpa under 15"
<larsemil> 13"
<larsemil> 14"
<larsemil> 12"
<larsemil> 11"
<larsemil> 10"
<larsemil> 9"
<backspace> Vad har du för budget?
<Haffe> larsemil: Du glömde 13.3"
<backspace> Jag är ju småkär i Lenovomaskinerna. X-serien alternativt en Macbook Pro.
<backspace> Stor viktskillnad dock.
<wodbrent> :) Tack, budget small (max 4000)
<backspace> Och en bärbar som väger mer än 2kg är ju lite, ja, tokigt?
<dagon_> du glömde 8.9" också
<Norrland_jr> en polare fick tag i en x301 på tradera för 6kkr :)
<backspace> Köp en begagnad/restaurerad Thinkpad Lenovo X61s
<backspace> octi.se eller nadex.se
<dagon_> wodbrent: köp en 10" asus typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du hänvisade ju dagon_ till en 2.49 guide! :O
<Philip5> eller nä nu kör de visst 2.5
<maxjezy> Philip5, principerna är de samma
<cahoot> http://octi.se/produktinfo.php?id=543  ser ju fint ut wodbrent
<wodbrent> backspace; Tack , 2kg bärbar är inte så bärbar alltid.
<backspace> wodbrent: Precis.
<backspace> Även om 2kg inte är mycket så blir det fan tråkigt att släpa runt på en sån om man ska vara mobil.
<Norrland_jr> backspace: du kommer ju förmodligen ha någon väska till den
<Norrland_jr> så de kommer ju alltid hamna lite extragrejer med då :)
<backspace> Norrland_jr: Så den väger mindre då eller vad tänker du på?
<Norrland_jr> backspace: nej, men ifall den väger kring 2kg märks de ju inte av lika mycket
<Norrland_jr> om du nu inte ska springa runt med den i handen
<dagon_> Nokia N900 med Debian - ultraportabel
<backspace> dagon_: Får man skriva Debian här?
<backspace> ;)
<kodein> ...
<dagon_> det är ju ubuntu's mamma
<backspace> Jag har en jävligt intressant fundering. Som är väldigt hypotetisk men "bare with me".
<dagon_> dessutom skrev ju någon macbook innan så :P
<wodbrent> backspace; Debian banned?
<kodein> bear*
<dagon_> haha
<backspace> Vad gör Canonical om Debian lägger ner Linuxdelen helt till fördel för Debian GNU/kFreeBSD?
<dagon_> vi kan ju ta den tanken vidare
<dagon_> vad gör alla derivat?
<dagon_> :>
<backspace> Precis. =)
<backspace> Lägger ner eller anpassar sig.
<cahoot> hänger sig väl på fedora
<backspace> Hehe
<backspace> Stackars Ubuntutroll.
<dagon_> pun skulle förmodligen hänga sig med en tp-kabel
<backspace> =)
<backspace> wodbrent: Just ja. Ta en kik på Asus UL30A, en polare har en sådan och hon är väldigt nöjd.
<wodbrent> Tar Octi.se över företags datorer och uppgraderar
<backspace> Väger 1.4-1-5kg
<amelia> ni kanske kan hålla hetsandet mot obestämda grupper av människor istället för mot personer?
<backspace> amelia: "Ni"?
<backspace> Såvitt jag vet har jag inte skrivit något namn/handle.
<dagon_> nej men det är den fina förklaringen
<dagon_> samtliga här vet att det är jag egentligen
<dagon_> amelia bara upplyste
<amelia> backspace: ja, jag orkar inte läsa tillbaka för att kontrollera atm så vore vänligt om de som kände sig träffade lät mig slippa behöva göra det.
<backspace> wodbrent: Tänk för övrigt på att upplösning på X6*-serien inte är någon jättehöjdare.
<backspace> Asus UL30A erbjuder lite roligare sådan.
<wodbrent> backspace; Tack.
<wodbrent> backspace; Köpa dator med halv taskig bild spec.avslås
<backspace> Mjo.
<backspace> Sambon har ju en liten trevlig netbook. Men Upplösningen är ju inte högre än 1024x600
<backspace> Blir inte bra.
<backspace> Och hennes gamla X40 hade 1024x768.
<backspace> Känns lite blä.
<dagon_> ojoj
<dagon_> drama på forumet nu
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Vilken del?
<dagon_> Forum
<peetra> äh, vad gör ni NU DÅ?
<Haffe> Jadu.
<Haffe> Jag tänkte gå och lägga mi.
<Haffe> Du då?
<maxjezy> vad heter paketet som rättar svenska ord?
<maxjezy> tjejen behöver verkligen det till sin dator
<dagon_> peetra: pun är ubuntu-diktator, jag försöker vara open source och urban och vulfgar försöker vara ledare
<Nafallo> hmm. valdigt vad folk forsokt prata med mig nu da.
<maxjezy> vad heter paketet (ordlistan) på svenska
<maxjezy> som gör vågor under felstavade ord
<Nafallo> maxjezy: finns mer an en.
<peetra> hoppsan, Vulfgar valde att inte låsa tråden än, jag skulle nog ha låst om jag hamnat å ta ställning, mycket person-inriktad trilska där känns det som. SKulle vara bra om folk kunde vara av olika åsikt men hålla sams
<wodbrent> Nafallo;  Finns Tux på Madame Tussaud?
<Nafallo> wodbrent: ga och kolla?
<coobra> Nafallo: !!! :D tja bor du i London  ?
<peetra> dagon_ Det är bättre att skriva bra pom det man tror på än att skriva dåligt om folk som tror på något annat.  :)
<Nafallo> coobra: nej. det ar en logn. jag pendlar fran Paris
<maxjezy> Nafallo, tips på en?
<bamsefar> Foo
<maxjezy> som rättar i google chrome
<Nafallo> maxjezy: aspell-sv ?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Haha, fan vad gött :D
 * Nafallo har ingen aning om vad chrome anvander
<amelia> Nafallo: har du sett min stooooora kärlek?
<Nafallo> amelia: varje gang jag tittar mig i spegeln ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Nej, det är din stora kärlek :P
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, du är för lite för att vara min stora kärlek. :/
<Nafallo> heh
<maxjezy> någon som har rättstavning på svenska på google chrome
<maxjezy> chromium
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det kanske ar wswedish?
<maxjezy> verkar inte som om aspell-sv funkar
<peppis> Behöver installera om min win 7 burk
<maxjezy> Nafallo, ska testa
<Nafallo> maxjezy: myspell-sv finns ocksa :-)
<dagon_> peetra: pm
<maxjezy> Nafallo, det fanns ju i google chrome
<maxjezy> spell-check
<maxjezy> bara att det var på engelska som standard
<maxjezy> gött
<dagon_> :>
<Nafallo> hmm. dusch...
<Nafallo> coobra: det var ett skamt btw. why do you ask?
<amelia> Nafallo: om jag och bamsefar kommer till london, får vi se coola datorhallar då?
<Nafallo> amelia: har ni access?
<bamsefar> Nej
<peetra> Bra att Nafallo bor långt bort i London, om dush anses som kobra-skämt. :P
<maxjezy> Nafallo, om jag och tjejen kommer till london, får vi fri tillgång till din kyl?
<Philip5> Nafallo: om du kommer till stockholm så släpper säkert amelia in dig i sitt företags hallar ;)
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det ar inte mycket i den.
<maxjezy> jag vågar inte åka till london mer
<maxjezy> höll på få 600 pund i böter senast jag röket på fel plats
<Nafallo> Philip5: hon kanske inte behover chefers signatur :-P
<Nafallo> dessutom ar inte Canonicals saker nagot att se.
<bamsefar> Nafallo: What, vart hostar ni?
<Nafallo> bara pinsamt.
<maxjezy> snuten kom med automatvapen och mota bort mig och varnade mig
<dagon_> maxjezy: för att du rökte på fel ställe? Oo
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<dagon_> wtf
<maxjezy> snuten är nazi i england
<Nafallo> dagon_: han forsokte val satta eld pa Big Ben eller nagot... :-P
<dagon_> :P
<Nafallo> det ar typ bara dar de har automatvapen
<dagon_> maxjezy: inte som i Sverige då :P dagispolisen
<maxjezy> dagon_, precis
<Nafallo> !maxjezy
<ubot2> kebabätare deluxe
<maxjezy> :)
<Nafallo> lol
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> svenska säpo är som portvakten i london
 * Nafallo ar forvanad over att de fortfarande inte stoppat honom :-P
<maxjezy> V?
<Nafallo> jag har en tendens att inte anvanda trappor om jag inte maste och sadant ;-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, tror du V kommer spränga big ben?
<dagon_> Nafallo ÄR V
<Nafallo> maxjezy: jag tror det ar storre risk att maxjezy branner ner den med en cigarett.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, just wait and see
<maxjezy> de mesta som händer i film händer senare i verkligheten
<Nafallo> jag bor laaaaangt fran big ben ;-)
<maxjezy> jag med :)
<dagon_> jag med :>
<Nafallo> lol
<bamsefar> Jag också!
<Nafallo> ffs
<maxjezy> jag hatar big ben
<Nafallo> och ni kallar mig troll :-P
<maxjezy> och sommar/vintertid skiftet
<dagon_> farsan har satt vår dörrklocka till att ringa som big ben
<dagon_> så jag hatar big ben
<Nafallo> heh
<maxjezy> Nafallo, det går rykten på stan att du hatar big ben med
<Nafallo> det var en turist som fragade en kollega vad klockan var... kollegan pekade pa big ben, som var precis bredvid dem ;-)
<Nafallo> forbannade turister :-P
 * Nafallo har inget emot big ben
<johanbr> en bekant använder big ben som köksklocka, hon bor rakt över floden därifrån
<Nafallo> johanbr: later dyrt :-)
<maxjezy> johanbr, hoppas han har alternativ klocka för big ben kommer ju försvinna när V blir verklighet
<maxjezy> just sayin!
<Nafallo> maxjezy: du blander ihop genitalier nu... :-P
<maxjezy> my specialität!
<maxjezy> jag är finne
<Nafallo> jag är inte finne
<maxjezy> du är britt_a!
<Nafallo> nej, jag är svensk
<Nafallo> vore troligen lattare att vara britt dock
<maxjezy> btw, Nafallo, har du skägget kvar?
<Nafallo> nope
 * maxjezy håller på odlar fätt skägg!
<Nafallo> du menar efter du atit kebab?
<Haffe> Big Ben syns väl rätt långt?
<maxjezy> japp!
<maxjezy> syns från månen
<Nafallo> seriost?
<Nafallo> sa stor ar den inte.
<maxjezy> har för mig det
<backspace> Rolig diskussion. =)
<maxjezy> iaf, har man hubble teleskop eller liknande så ser man bra långt
<Nafallo> alltsa... kontorsbyggnaden ar storre an big ben :-P
<maxjezy> koolt, när jag sökte på Nafallo (google) så fick jag upp en bild på min mat
<maxjezy> http://img32.imageshack.us/i/foto0049v.jpg/
<maxjezy> pretty nice med andra ord.
<maxjezy> damn va godt det var
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: ooh, sånna ox-köttfärskorvar :)
<Nafallo> nar jag sager pa mitt namn far jag abra upp mig
<maxjezy> Norrland_jr, japp, de är goa de!
<maxjezy> blev skithungrig nu
<maxjezy> undrar om jag ska laga mat, och isf vad
<Haffe> Böngryta.
<daho> Hej någon inne??
<maxjezy> jo, jag har bönor
<maxjezy> daho, japp
<Haffe> daho: Jo.
<maxjezy> flera st
<daho> :)
<maxjezy> 130 totalt
<maxjezy> säkert endel bottar med men.
<backspace> Trodde alla var bottar. Där ser man.
<maxjezy> backspace, matrix!!!!!
<maxjezy> bara du och jag som är verkliga.
<maxjezy> resten är datorgenererade bilder
<backspace> Bra rulle. Synd att de gjorde uppföljare på den.
<maxjezy> backspace, japp
<daho> Ska få fiber under våren. Så funderar på en sak. Har en gammal dell som gateway nu kommer den att sinka mitt internet när jag skaffar 100/100??
<maxjezy> daho, beror nog på hur gammal den är. och generellt så segar väll alltid en gateway ner lite?
<daho> ja jo kanske det
<daho> den är väl 5 år eller nåt
<maxjezy> daho, välkommen in i fiber-klubben i förskott då
<daho> när 2 gigabits proccesorn in
<maxjezy> fibrer gör en stark!
<daho> :)
<daho> har du 100/100??
<maxjezy> jag har 100 in, ut är jag osäker
<maxjezy> 50 tror jag
<daho> 100/10??
<daho> oki
<backspace> NATade 100/~60 med en gammal P3a på 1GHz med 512MB minne. Gick gööörbra.
<maxjezy> ut bryr jag mig inte så mycket om
<maxjezy> räcker med 1 mb för min del ut
<peetra> ääääääääääh, maxfart är 8/1 här.
<maxjezy> iofs, lite nice och ladda upp snabbt på tuben
<maxjezy> jaja, ut är nice de med.
<maxjezy> ångra mig
<daho> vet att min dell strular lite så funderar på att byta ut den. Ska jag bygga ny eller köpa en på blocket??
<backspace> Mycket bandbredd = stor e-penis.
<Nafallo> wow. hittar massa markligt pa google.
<Nafallo> http://www.lkaestner.de/download/us2-setup
<Norrland_jr> maxjezy: min fd. rumskamrat urspr. från Bosnien bjöd mig på sånna ibland
<Nafallo> det dar ar val inte mycket bandbredd heller... :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jobbar nu nära de som håller på med X servern?
<maxjezy> grafiken
<daho> men va säger ni??
<maxjezy> Nafallo, kan du isf be dem ta en titt på detta, och lösa det. http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8104/deadarea.png
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm. det brukar inte vara mycket utvecklare for Ubuntu i vara data center...
<daho> vill ha lita tips ju
<maxjezy> Nafallo, tänte om ni hade kontakter
<Norrland_jr> daho: 2GHz räcker gott till att NATa 100/100
<Nafallo> maxjezy: rapportera en bugg istallet.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, den är rapporterad 2000000000000000 ggr
<maxjezy> ingen bryr sig verkar det som
<Nafallo> maxjezy: isf gissar jag att de vet om den :-P
<daho> Norrland_jr, tack :)
<daho> men då får jag köpa en beg på blocket
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jaa, just därför behöver den buggen förtur
<EAG> nån desire-ägare här som kan förklara vart allt internt lagringsutrymme tar vägen?
<maxjezy> bjud på lite canonical muggar och knappar
<maxjezy> så kanske de kodar om skiten snabbare
<EAG> jag blir snart tokig på telefonjäveln
<x_link> EAG: Hur menar du?
<maxjezy> så kan jag skicka svensk kebab till er på jobbet
<EAG> x_link: jag har så gott som alla apps på sdkortet, men jag får ändå bara 14MB kvar ledigt
<EAG> nått måste ju ligga o skräpa
<EAG> jag kan inte göra systemuppdateringar pga detta
<x_link> EAG: Installera Astro och kolla igenom vad du har där, eller något annat.
<daho> maxjezy, det jobbiga är att jag beställde ny adsl från bredbandsbolaget i november så får det nu i januari. O jag fick reda på nu i helgen att det blir att föreningen drar fiber upp i våra lägenheter
<Nafallo> maxjezy: var kebab ar battre :-)
<daho> maxjezy kanske testa multiwan på clearos :P
<EAG> x_link: ok, var bör man titta nånstans då
<x_link> EAG: Har inte använt min Desire på ett tag nu, så kommer tyvärr inte ihåg exakt.
<x_link> EAG: Men kolla vilka filer som tar stor plats etc.
<maxjezy> daho, du får ångra
<maxjezy> tills två veckor efter du fått varan
<maxjezy> brb, hämta tvätten!
<daho> ne han sa att det var 2 veckor efter man beställd det
<daho> hmm får väl kolla avtalet
<EAG> x_link: tack
<x_link> EAG: Np.
<dataviruset> jag har blockerat massa rötägg i iptables med iptables -I INPUT -s x.x.x.x -j DROP. hur tar jag bort ett specifikt IP-nummer från blockeringslistan? :/
<daho> ne nu får ni ha de så brea
<daho> bra
<virtuald> samma men med -D istället för -I
<daho> ska natta mig
<dataviruset> virtuald: tack tack tackkkk!!!
<virtuald> läs manualen nästa gång :p
<virtuald> om du inte kör en publik server så kör bara drop på allt och öppna för de som behöver komma åt
<dagon_> jävla dramaforum
<dataviruset> virtuald: jag hittade faktiskt -D, men jag trodde det var iptables -D ip.numret.. bara... (A)
<dagon_> wth
<dagon_> msn-smileys på irc
<dagon_> :o
<dataviruset> 8-)
<wodbrent> <>
<dagon_> illuminati!
 * Nafallo 
 * Nafallo ✁☹ CSN
<Lucid> Lite hjälp någon :-/ Ett av mina SD-kort vill inte montera, antingen beroende på formateringen (som är som den ska och läses utan problem av Windows maskiner samt mitt Wii)... någon som kan lösa detta? : Error mounting: mount: /dev/mmcblk0p1: can't read superblock
<amelia> *gäsp*
<wodbrent> amelia; :D
<wodbrent> någon mer aktiv svensk ‏irc?
<dagon_> Oo
<delhage> nä
<amelia> wodbrent: finns en del men lite dåligt med det på freenode
<wodbrent> amelia;  Mm, hittade en norsk en ;)
<virtuald> dataviruset: jaha, radnummer ska det vara isåfall
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<Nafallo> meep
<dagon_> vågar jag vara kvar i kanalen?
<Philip5> maxjezy = sleeping beauty
<Nafallo> Philip5 = the prince
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske det kanske
<amelia> dagon_: vad har du ställt till med då?
<Nafallo> amelia: han satte en yxa i algol...
 * Nafallo vantar pa att amelia ska bli mordisk...
<wodbrent> 129 users channel sleepy
<Norrland_jr> :)
<dagon_> amelia: äh, jag blev tydligen en nagel i ögat hos ubuntufalangen
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Norrland_jr> dagon_: alltid retar de nån
<amelia> dagon_: vadå då? det är säker jag med..
<dagon_> amelia: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=52416
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej nej, jag stekte köttfärs, i med majs och massa chili
<maxjezy> sen makaroner på det
<maxjezy> och soya
<maxjezy> svine-flu no chance
<maxjezy> dagon_, vad är illuminati
<Nafallo> maxjezy: se tomb raider ;-)
<maxjezy> är den bra?
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> se National Treasure istället
<dagon_> bägge två
<andol> maxjezy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminati (att läsa inledningen räcker gott)
<maxjezy> dom har ja sett
<dagon_> det skriks om illuminati och frimurare i båda två
<maxjezy> jag vet vad illuminati är
<wodbrent> maxjezy; Nu blev magen hungrug.
<maxjezy> men jag undrade
<maxjezy> dagon_, du skrev illuminati
<maxjezy> vad menade du med det?
<dagon_> <>
<maxjezy> vad är illuminati
<dagon_> en vanliga symbol --^
<maxjezy> jag är med i illuminati
<maxjezy> därför jag undrade
<maxjezy> klart jag vet vad vår spaghettiklubb är
<Nafallo> haha
<maxjezy> in illuminati we murda for fun
<dagon_> Nafallo: jag tror att vi får byta ut dig mot maxjezy  i din factoid :P
<Nafallo> haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: skulle bara höra om du ville ha din present?
<maxjezy> men who stare at goats är full med illuminati grejs med
<maxjezy> alla filmer är typ det.
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> shoot me!
<Philip5> kan du ta 11 mb på din mail?
<maxjezy> gmail, hmm...tror det?
<Philip5> eller är 2,2 mb bättre?
<maxjezy> jag har ju 53321 mb ledigt
<dagon_> men who stare at goatse
<wodbrent> resurssnålaste linux/ubuntu dist. ?
<maxjezy> wodbrent, tinycore
<maxjezy> en av de snålaste iaf.
<maxjezy> ändå kraftfull
<Philip5> maxjezy: you got mail :)
<backspace> Ubuntu har väl inte direkt någon resurssnål variant? Lubuntu är väl en men den är ju inte snål om man jämför med många andra Linuxdistar.
<dagon_> säg inte det högt så att falangen hör dig
<backspace> Oj, glömde.
<backspace> hysch hysch
<dagon_> tiny core, damn small linux och puppy linux är de snålaste vad jag vet
<wodbrent> maxjezy; aha,
<dagon_> sen kan man själv knåpa ihop en "egen dist" med slax
<dagon_> slitaz är också rätt lätt
<wodbrent> hur är de att använda för personer som är nya med linux?
<dagon_> rätt lätta
<wodbrent> dagon; Tack, cpu 100%.
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp :)
<maxjezy> hur gör djur nu?
<backspace> Såg precis på distrowatch att Lubuntu har sitt ursprung från frankrike. Bara en sån sak gör ju att man inte kan använda den. =)
<maxjezy> 3 filer
<maxjezy> alla ska installeras?
<Philip5> du behöver nog bara själva povray gör att leka med blender
<gusnan> Vad kör lubuntu för default-webläsare?
<wodbrent> backspace; Haha :)
<Philip5> includes har en del grejer som kan behövas om man ska göra något extra
<Philip5> i examples ligger lite demoscenerer
<Philip5> det är även ett paket med doc på 8.8 mb men de antar jag att du inte bryr dig om
<maxjezy> Philip5, programcentralen ger mig detta: Gör sönder paketet "libpng12-0" som är i konflikt: "povray-3.5". Men "/home/nik/Skrivbord/povray-3.7.0~rc2/povray_3.7.0~rc2-maverick~ppa1_i386.deb" tillhandahåller det via: "povray-3.5,povray-3.6"
<Philip5> du ska inte ha gamla povray installerat
<maxjezy> det har jag inte
<maxjezy> körde remove men den hittar inte povray
<maxjezy> jag har bara laddat hem det och packat upp mappar nån gång
<Philip5> har du någon som heter povray-3.5 installerad då?
<maxjezy> nepp.
<maxjezy> noll povray installed
<wodbrent> dagon; märker man stor skillnad mot ubuntu 10.10 på tiny core damn small linux, puppy linux.
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör sudo dpkg -i povray_3.7.0~rc2-maverick~ppa1_i386.deb
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-02
<dodel> Någon som är bakis? :)
<lapompo> Finns det verkligen inte en enda "webbkamerasajt" för Sverige? Är trött på att glo på amerikanskor och ryskor hela tiden. Alltså inte porr, utan vanliga svenskar som sänder.
<dodel> SVT:)
<lapompo> ?
<UkuleleSolen> bakis? Jag har jobbat sedan julhelgen
<lapompo> LÃ¥ter som ett roligt liv.
<lapompo> Jobbat med vad?
<dodel> Slutade supa kl 8
<UkuleleSolen> Jobbar som undersköterska på en demensavdelning i Oslo
 * realubot ger x_link enhandsapplåder för 00:00-dansen.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hur är det att jobba i Oslo då?
<lapompo> UkuleleSolen: Oslo? Så du är en av svenneslavarna i det onda imperiet Norge?
<lapompo> Förr var det svarta slavar som plockade bomull för sydstaterna i USA... idag är det svenskar som är Norges bitchar.
<UkuleleSolen> jag trivs bra här, i stort sett
<UkuleleSolen> men vill egentligen inte bli förknippad med att vara någon svensk sesångsarbetare eller nåt
<UkuleleSolen> för det är jag inte :)
<lapompo> Du är norsk?
<lapompo> Fattar inte hur Norge kan vara så rika.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag bodde i karlstad i några år. Sökte jobb som bara den. Tröttnade på att aldrig få jobb, sökte jobb i Oslo, fick jobb direkt och flyttade hit. Ungerfär så.
<lapompo> Sjukt.
<UkuleleSolen> Nu bor och lever jag i Norge. De allra mina flesta vänner är norska och själv kan jag inte prata ren svenska längre :)
<lapompo> Självklart?
<lapompo> Det är ju ännu sjukare och sorgligare.
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<lapompo> Hur många år har du bott där? 50?
<UkuleleSolen> jag tänker på "svorsk"
<lapompo> Eftersom du glömt bort ditt riktiga språk.
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, men 5-6 år
<UkuleleSolen> Det är inte så lätt att byta mellan svenska och norska. Språken flyter ihop och det blir mer som en dialekt
<lapompo> Blir sur när jag hör sådant.
<lapompo> Norska är kul och trevlig variation på en massa ord.
<lapompo> Men...
<lapompo> ... att helt glömma sitt originalspråk...
<lapompo> Det är bara sorgligt.
<lapompo> Lyssnar du aldrig på svenska radioprogram eller något?
<lapompo> Läser svenska texter?
<lapompo> Du skriver ju på svenska nu.
<UkuleleSolen> Att jag glömt det, är visserligen en sanning med modifikation
<lapompo> Jag hatar när jag inte förstår något fullt ut.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag är musiker och låtskrivare. När jag skriver musik, skriver jag på svenska och sjunger på svenska
<lapompo> Och speciellt när jag inte förstår något alls. :|
<lapompo> Hmm...
<UkuleleSolen> Så, det är mer mitt vardagliga talade språk som blivit förnorskat
<UkuleleSolen> Är trots allt i Sverige då och då och håller musik-kurser. Då pratar jag svenska som bara den. Men det tar ungefär en dag att ställa om :D
<lapompo> :/
<lapompo> Agurk.
<lapompo> Gurka.
<lapompo> A gurk.
<lapompo> De har bara kastat om sista bokstaven till första!
<UkuleleSolen> Väldigt många norska ord finner man förklaringen på, om man tittar på engelska ord
<lapompo> Ja, Norge är ju närmare UK geografiskt.
<lapompo> Fast en liten sjö emellan.
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> o där gick alla o lade sig
<spacebug-> nä
<UkuleleSolen> jöss :)
<UkuleleSolen> Vad håller dig uppe?
<spacebug-> det här är min vanliga dygnsrytm
<spacebug-> ser på tv just nu
<spacebug-> själv då?
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter på nattjobbet, så detta är också min dygnsrytm
<spacebug-> ok
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter och håller koll på en demensavdelning. Ett riktigt enerverande göra då man är trött i huvudet och har jobbat lite för många nätter
<spacebug-> kan jag tänka mig
<UkuleleSolen> Deementa kräver tålmod, vilket jag vanligtvis har
<UkuleleSolen> Vad jobbar du men annars?
<spacebug-> industri. Gör ikea-möbler
<UkuleleSolen> tufft
<spacebug-> helt ok. Ger ju pengar iaf och bra arbetskamrater ;)
<UkuleleSolen> Det är så man får tänka
<spacebug-> mm
<UkuleleSolen> Ditt linux-intresse är inget du kombinerar med jobbet?
<spacebug-> nej men mitt allmänna datainstresse och viss elkunskap är något jag använder mycket då det är en högteknoligisk produktions med massa robotar och datorer med diverese oliak styrsystem och databaser som styr detta
<andol> spacebug-: Det är alltså ditt fel då det är något som precis nästan, men inte riktigt, passar ihop? :)
<UkuleleSolen> Kommer aldrig glömma när jag skulle montera ihop 2 garderober och lyckades få den ena så fel. Det borde inte ha gått få det fel, men på något vis lyckades jag
<spacebug-> haha njea men det kan va mitt fel om det fattas nått i en låda (om det är bokhyllan Billy) ;)
 * andol tittar till sina två Billys lite extra, bara för säkerhets skull...
<spacebug-> haha
<andol> spacebug-: Nästan lite farligt att berätta att man jobbar på IKEA? Alltid någon som ska berätta någon historia om någon misslyckat ihopsättning?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: "De allra mina flesta vänner är norska och själv kan jag inte prata ren svenska  längre :)
<realubot> "
<realubot> Viktoria Silvstedt har samma problem.
<realubot> 1 månad i USA och svenskan är som bortblåst.
<realubot> Eller om det är Silvstedt som är blåst.
<spacebug-> andol: det är en underleveratör till IKEA men iaf. Äh jag har oxå haft massa problem med möbler därifrån hehe
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC0YJ86ng3A
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Råkade ut för ett lite udda problem när jag lade in ubuntu i min laptop senast. Filhanteraren verkar liksom inte ha stöd för nätverk. Saknas något paket eller har det på något vis instellerats fel filhanterare?
<UkuleleSolen> Kollade efter vilka "varianter" av filhanterare jag kunde installera på min stationära och där fick jag intrycket av att det fanns flera versioner av filhanteraren än jag hittar i programförrådet vis min laptop
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> nautilus 3.2.1 har det iaf om du menar samba
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag installerat en filhanterare som heter Thunar, som funkar, så jag sitter inte i sjön
<UkuleleSolen> startar jag nautilus genom programstartaren, eller vad nu det nya kallas i Unity, får jag fram en rätt spartansk filhanterare, som inte hanterar nätverk
<spacebug-> skumt
<UkuleleSolen> Så jag funderar på om det är nåt programpaket som behöver läggas till eller uppdateras. vad ska jag söka efter i Synaptic om jag letar efter "filhanterar-filer"?
<spacebug-> default ska det väl finnas, kan inte tänka mig nått annat. Annars skulle jag tro nått med samba
<UkuleleSolen> Detta fel är så udda, att ingen liksom kunnat hjälpa mig och det är svårt att veta vad man ska googla efter :)
<spacebug-> du har inget heller under menyn "file"? Connect to server.. ?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hur vet du att den inte hanterar nätverk?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det går utmärkt att ansluta till ftp eller sftp i Nautilus.
<UkuleleSolen> Nätverket visas inte
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är bara att skriva in adressen i Nautilus adressfält: sftp://username@server:port:/home/username/
<realubot> Så poppar frågor om lösenord m.m. upp i Nautilus.
<UkuleleSolen> ni vet det finns flikar/sektioner för hem, diskar osv och i vanliga fall finns också en text där det står "hela nätverket"
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<realubot> Go -> Network eller Newtwork i sidpanelen.
<realubot> Eller: File -> Connect to Server.
<UkuleleSolen> Du är något på spåret där. Hittade att det stod nätverk under Go... men hur får jag nätverket till sidopanelen?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ser du sidpanelen? Tryck annars F9 så ska den dyka upp.
<UkuleleSolen>  sidopanelen har funnits där hela tiden.
<realubot> Ok.
<UkuleleSolen> Tror jag hittade felet :D
<UkuleleSolen> Sidopanelen stod enligt att visa träd. Inte platser
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Aha.
<realubot> There you go.
<realubot> There you are, kanske man säger.
<UkuleleSolen> Viste inte ens att det valet fanns
<UkuleleSolen> underligt, att det råkade stå som default på den här installationen
<realubot> Platser är ju default i 11.04 i.a.f.
<UkuleleSolen> platser har varit default alla andra gånger jag installerat Ubuntu
<UkuleleSolen> så default att jag hade ingen aning, förrän nu, att det fanns en annan visning
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag har vänt på dygnet igen. Not good.
<UkuleleSolen> man kan alltid vända tillbaka det
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har bara 2 nattpass kvar, sedan är jag ledig i nästan en vecka
<realubot> Jobbar du nu?
<UkuleleSolen> japp
<realubot> Sitter du vakt?
<realubot> Har du en Android eller hur är du uppkopplad?
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter på en demensavdelning på ett sykehjem i oslo. Lyckligtvis finns det ett trådlöst nätverk här
<UkuleleSolen> men innan det installerades var det min Andriod som stod för uppkopplingen
<realubot> Jag tycker du verkar ganska skärpt för att sitta på ett demenshem.
<UkuleleSolen> Ko-ko...
<realubot> Hehehe
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Vad har du för Android då?
<UkuleleSolen> Det är inte alla nätter jag har tid att sitta så här
<UkuleleSolen> HTC Sensation
<realubot> Nej. Jag vet. Det beror väl på hur många larm du får?
<UkuleleSolen> typ
<realubot> Ok, den som var nr. 1 innan. Nu är det Samsung Galaxy S2 så är nr. 1.
<realubot> Var det inte svårt att få bostad i Oslo när du flyttade dit då?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, just den
<UkuleleSolen> Ska man bo i oslo underlättar det om man har lite fantasi... och pengar
<UkuleleSolen> De första åren jag "bodde" här veckopendlade jag mellan karlstad och oslo. Då överdagade jag på ganska många olika ställen, på en treårsperiod
<UkuleleSolen> Allt från rena kollektiv till korridårsoenden till att jag hyrde några kvadratmeter i någon lägenhet
<UkuleleSolen> Nu är jag fast bosatt här. Hyr en lägenhet med min sambo
<itmannen> Nog för att det är bra att vakna i god tid. Men detta är nästan löjligt tidigt.
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Att vakna tidigt och sedan somna om är ju bara trevligt
<itmannen> jodå. Men jag kan inte somna om
<realubot> itmannen: Jag sa just att jag har vänt på dygnet igen.
<realubot> Jag verkar vara i gott sällskap.
<itmannen> Jo då. Åt vilket håll vände du det ? :)
<realubot> Ja. Säg det. Jag är ju uppe halva nätterna igen efter att ha haft en vettig dygnsrytm i en och en halv månad.
<itmannen> LÃ¥ter inte bra
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det är inge bra.
<realubot> Läs och lär: https://www.iis.se/internet-for-alla/guider/e-post-att-lita-pa/skyddsmekanismer-och-hur-de-fungerar
<itmannen> Rackarn också vas spacebug drar ifrån
<realubot> I.a.f. Om man kommunicerar över msnp-protokollet i t.ex. Live Messenger eller Pidgin så går trafiken som standard okrypterat via Microsofts servrar innan mottagaren får meddelandet. Men om man kommunicerar med det öppna protokollet XMPP så går trafiken point-to-point. Krypterar man trafiken så minskar risken ännu mer att någon sniffar chatt-trafiken.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> Jag tror Microsoft vill att man ska kommunicera via deras servrar för att behöva konto hos MS plus att MS har insyn i all chatt-kommunikation.
<realubot> XMPP har stöd för https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
<realubot> Det verkar inte msnp ha. Innebär det att det inte går att kryptera trafik över msnp ens om man vill?
<realubot> Det finns flera goda skäl till att inte använda msnp.
<realubot> Proprietärt protokoll, inlåsning, övervakning m.m.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag nöjer mig med att hänga med i topp 5 men ev. vevar jag igång en dator till inom några veckor. Vi får se.
<itmannen> Jaha. Så jag ska bli paserad av dig också
<realubot> Nja. Det är långt ifrån säkert.
<itmannen> Inte säkert men troligt :)
<realubot> Vi får se. :)
<itmannen> Jo
<realubot> Det är bara positivt ju fler som FAH:ar även om man själv hamnar längre ner i listan.
<itmannen> Helt rätt.
<realubot> Det är bara 15 CPUs som är aktia nu. När laget var nytt så var vi uppe i över 60 CPUs.
<realubot> *aktiva
<realubot> Intresset har svalnat.
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag passa på att ordna lite i mitt datarum. Inte sitta här i fotöljen och slöa
<itmannen> Intresset har svalnat rejält
<realubot> Jag kör på. Dag efter dag. Precis som du, Markk och uppsalanet.
<itmannen> Ja det har liksom blivit rutin
<realubot> Ja, min klient ligger på autostart så det är inga problem.
<itmannen> Ja det är ganska behändigt
<realubot> Jag tänker inte ens på att den startar med systemet längre. Jag serbara .exe-filen i listan på processer när jag kör kommandot top.
<itmannen> jag kör både "vanliga" och GPU samtidigt
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Mot oredan vid mitt databord
<realubot> See you.
<realubot> itmannen: Ursäkta om jag stör i städningen. Vi har ju snackar om screenshots förr. Du känner till programmet Shutter? Annars är det ett program som är värt att ta en titt på.
<realubot> *snackat
<itmannen> Tack Gud. Minus 22 och jag måste ut.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<amelia> så var man tillbaka i verkligheten efter en skön julledighet.
<kodein> japp
<kodein> men det är folktomt här i verkligheten :)
<amelia> inte här, hela gänget på plats. nu morgonmöte... bböl
<kodein> nu trillade en kollega in, så nu är vi 2
<Haffe> Morgon.
<kodein> morrn morrn
<Barre> morrn
<itmannen> Vilken klant jag är. Det var 2,2 grader inte 22. Så jag yltade på mig en massa helt i onödan.
<itmannen> *byltade
<Whiskey> Någon som haft krångligt med ssenaste Ubuntu och XRDP?
<Whiskey> Failed to load session XRDP?
<Whiskey> lol "Ubuntu"
<kodein> inga problem alls, faktiskt.
<Whiskey> jag kör mint för visso men det är ju typ Ubuntu
<coobra> debian*
<lag^> senaste mint är ju baserat på senaste ubuntu :o
<coobra> allt är en stor "BUNT" :D
<amelia> hej propus!
<propus> hej amelia :)
<amelia> propus: hur är läget?
<propus> amelia:
<coobra> amelia: ;D gott nytt hur har du haft det då ?
<propus> amelia: förkyld ;-(
<propus> amelia: själv då?
<amelia> propus: förkyld jag med. :( men tillbaka i verkligheten på jobbet.
<amelia> coobra: gott nytt på dig med. jag har haft det lugnt och skönt. själv?
<propus> amelia: okej.. de suger att vara förkyld.. ;-/
<amelia> propus: ja, verkligen.
<propus> amelia: aha haft ett bra ny år?
<amelia> propus: jo, var sjukt trött bara. vi satt hemma med en polare och glodde på tv'n och undrade när klockan skulle bli tolv så vi kunde skita i allt och gå och lägga oss. :P
<amelia> propus: själv då? hände det något kul?
<propus> amelia: okej =).. jag låg och sov hela nyår... var jätte sjuk just den dagen :(
<coobra> amelia:  det var lungt helt till en misshandel hände rakt utanför mitt fönster
<amelia> propus: typiskt.
<amelia> coobra: otrevligt.
<coobra> amelia: nej det var faktist inte så kul
<amelia> var två snubbar som vevade mot varandra vid fyra tiden när jag vaknade och tog en cigg på balkongen... men de var så fulla båda två så de var minst en halvmeter ifrån att träffa varandra.
<coobra> haha
<amelia> den ena fick till en "knock-out" iaf, när den andra tappade balansen och ramlade raklång baklänges..
<coobra> ojj
<amelia> alltså, han träffade inte...
<amelia> de var inte ens nära varandra. :P
<coobra> lol
<amelia> tyckte lite synd om dem.. så tragiskt.
<coobra> amelia: spela in  :d
<coobra> :D
<amelia> coobra: nu i efterhand önskar jag att jag hade gjort det. :P
<amelia> jag förstår dock inte, vuxna män lixom... vad har gått snett?! :S
<coobra> ja skulle spela in min inneboende när hon jagade en laserpekar prick men det gick inte så bra... katter + laserpekare är fan humor
<propus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQupkRJio_Y
<propus> hejåhå!!!
<coobra> propus: ffs :/
<propus> coobra: den är ju bra :D
<coobra> huh ?
<amelia> coobra: haha, ja det är faktiskt riktigt kul att leka med laserpekare med katter.
<coobra> synd mina väggar är betong annars skulle hon nog köra på :D
<laura_> einand, är du där?
<swecarp> hej itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp, Hojtan. Allt väl ?
<swecarp> japp instalerar cruchbag på min gamla laptop
<bittin> har rootat och installerat CM på min telifon nu
<swecarp> alltväl med dig
<itmannen> swecarp,  Visst är den snabb även i gamla datorer
<itmannen> CM ?
<swecarp> startar om den efterinstalation nu
<itmannen> Aha
<bittin> itmannen, http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<swecarp> itmannen:  den var snabb att starta just nu uppdaterar den alla data och program
<itmannen> bittin,  Vad är den stora fördelen
<DanielSenat> Ska fläkten jobba mer när man har extern tangentbord och mus i?
<kodein> vilken forskningsmetodik ligger bakom denna slutsats?
<DanielSenat> Ingen slutsats, snarare en fraga..
<kodein> nja, okej. vad tycker du verkar rimligt? finns det möjligen chans att insamla data genom empiriska observationer?
<DanielSenat> Ja, om de är rätt utvalda och tillräckligt manga analysenheter :) Här rör det sig om en observation som inte ens visar pa nagra mätbara skillnader, endast upplevda..
<DanielSenat> ;)
<kodein> rent hypotetiskt så kan man ju tänka sig att svaret är "ja", eftersom de perifera enheterna du kopplar in gör att datorns kretsar jobbar mer (t.ex. genom att distribuera ström till tastatur och styrdon) och därigenom behöver mer kylning
<kodein> om det sedan är praktiskt mätbart får nog nån forskningsassistent reda ut.
<DanielSenat> hehe, läser du en metodkurs för tillfället ?
<kodein> nä
<DanielSenat> Verkar logiskt
<kodein> sånt är man färdig med.
<DanielSenat> Men det har inte spelat nan roll förr...
<DanielSenat> Samma här
<amelia> kodein: vad formell du är idag. :)
<DanielSenat> Väldigt :)
<kodein> amelia: hmm, kanske det :)
<amelia> usch, idag är en sån dag när man ser sig i spegeln och undrar varför man inte sminkade sig... när det är en av få fördelar man har som kvinna att kunna dölja de mörka ringarna under ögonen, varför gör man inte det då? :(
<kodein> du kan ju alltid byta subkultur ;)
<DanielSenat> Jag är ledig till den 5e :) ingen ser pasarna
<kodein> hejdå
<amelia> snart är dagen kanske över..
<amelia> lär ge upp vid 16 idag, är helt slut.
 * propus tummep upp.
<propus> tummen even.
<amelia> dammit, nu råkade jag stänga av notes istället för att stänga ett mail..
 * Barre är ledsen över att fibern blitt uppskjuten till Q2
<kodein> amelia: ja, man ska ju inte ta ut sig första dagen efter ledighet
<amelia> kodein: precis. jag är ju dessutom väääääldigt förkyld.
<amelia> Barre: vilken fiber?
<kodein> det är så lyckat. :(
<kodein> min kollega stängde av mailutskick i ett av systemen jag förvaltar, men berättade aldrig var hon stängde av det.
<kodein> och nu går det inte att fråga, för hon dödde :/
<HeMan> sådär, ospf igång på uppdaterade openwrt-routern!
<HeMan> och ospf6
<amelia> kodein: ajdå
<amelia> kodein: har ni inget ärendehanteringssystem eller dokumentation?
<Barre> amelia: har beställt villafiber hem till lilla mig
<amelia> Barre: nice. synd att det är uppskjutet dock.
<kodein> jodå, och hon var bra på att dokumentera i övrigt, men just den här biten tycks saknas
<kodein> hmm, jag borde ju iofs kunna diffa i CVS
<kodein> (hurrrgh, CVS)
<dodel> Hejsan! Vet ni vilket programmeringsspråk man ska använda sig av om jag vill skicka data till servern, som hostar upp hemsidan?
<dodel> Jag ska bygga en hemsidan som fungerar som en knapp och en textbox. När man skriver en ett tal i textboxen, sen klickar man på knappen. Då ska talet skickas till en fil som ligger på servern.
<kodein> "vilket som helst"
<einand> dodel: enklast är nog php, eftersom det är vad "alla" webhotell har"
<dodel> Finns det inget program som kan koda åt en? T.ex Microsoft FrontPage. Tycker det var riktigt smidigt :)
<kodein> nån sorts dwim?
<Philip5> och hur är det i kanalen så här första vardagen 2012?
<Barre> Philip5: en något trött stämning
<Philip5> nämen
<Philip5> säkert bara för att vissa jobbar redan
<Nafallo> har ni vardag? :-)
<Nafallo> vi har rod dag idag.
<Philip5> Barre: annars skulle man väl lätt kunna översätta deras inställning till jobb som de här lirarna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3q4hRBKGKE&sns=fb
<Nafallo> eftersom det var sondag igar ;-)
<Barre> orättvist
<Nafallo> behover det.
<Philip5> jag är ledig hela veckan :)
<Nafallo> typ varit onykter i en vecka... sa idag blir det vatten.
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag känner mig kass. :(
<itmannen> Undrar om IRC har smittat mig med ett virus
<itmannen> En spik till i kistan Nu är det inte många som fattas.
<kodein> tja, det kanske är bäst du sätter dig i karantän från irc, då
<kodein> och vore det inte vettigare att vänta med att spika ihop kistan tills efter att du ligger däri?
<itmannen> Det är ett talesätt
<kodein> nähä?
<itmannen> Jo men visst
<kodein> nu står jag helt handfallen
<itmannen> Jag är inte förvånad
<kodein> näjust, jag är däremot lite förvånad att du tror dig ha blivit smittad av ett datanvirus
<itmannen> Virus som virus
<kodein> jag föredrar nog ett förkylningsvirus över HIV, själv
<einand> kodein: fast du, ingen har sagt att det är locket han spikat i, kanske är sidorna
<maxjezy> själv föredrar jag en kall öl
<itmannen> Jag har ett chip inopererat i hjärnan. kan komma in den vägen
<kodein> maxjezy: ja, det är nästan ännu bättre
<maxjezy> just nu tuggar mina tänder barilla pasta med garant köttbullar och en egen pastasås gjord på tomat chili curry vitlök
<itmannen> Då är jag alltid uppkopplad i tanken
<maxjezy> men ingen öl har jag
<itmannen> maxjezy,  LÃ¥ter starkt
<maxjezy> ja de är bra med chili
<maxjezy> fick precis feedback från vardagsrummet
<maxjezy> där tjejen äter
<maxjezy> hon tycker det hettar på för mycket, själv gillar jag en het mun
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Det är livet på en pinne :D
<kodein> hon skulle haft en kall öl att svalka strupen med hon med, då
<maxjezy> ja fast hon har fått för sig att man inte kan dricka öl när man ammar
<itmannen> maxjezy,   Det är helt rätt
<einand> rätt vettigt faktiskt
<maxjezy> så länge det inte går ut över mina öl så visst
<kodein> i värsta fall så börjar det ju finnas hyfsade alkoholfria ölsorter nu, så...
<einand> fast, vad är poängen isf
<itmannen> Så inte ungen föds som alkis
<einand> öl smakar ju skit
<maxjezy> öl e götta
<einand> så varför skall man dricka alkoholfri
<maxjezy> ja, alkoholfri är inte så god
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Instämmer
<maxjezy> men 2.8
<einand> snart hemma efter min långa semester
<itmannen> 2,8 när det finns 7,5
<maxjezy> var har du varit?
<einand> varför 7.5 när det finns 12
<itmannen> Kumla
<maxjezy> inte på affären
<phnom> varför 12 när det finns 25
<einand> maxjezy: vart i danmark, i lund för att vara mer exakt
<madbear> varför 12 när det finns 34
<maxjezy> jasså
<einand> varför 25 när man kan dricka renat direkt ur flaska
<kodein> varför $TAL när det finns $TAL2
<phnom> einand: Nej men, själv anlände jag precis här.
<itmannen> Pratar vi inte om öl ?
<kodein> varför öl, när det finns punsch?
<madbear> varför dricka öl när man kan äta bajs
<einand> madbear: rätt :)
<einand> bajs är gratis me
<phnom> Och varför finns det ingen is till punschen?
<einand> d
<itmannen> Jisses vad idiotiskt
<einand> förstör inte punschen med is
<maxjezy> usch fy fan
<kodein> phnom: det har visst med isförsäljarens frånfälle att göra.
<einand> samma när folk bjuder på wiskey och man får is, nästan så man vill slå dom på käften
<phnom> kodein: Han tog receptet med sig i graven?
<kodein> ja. ingen vet ingredienserna i is längre
<maxjezy> när jag jobba på restaurang i oslo sålde vi soppsäckar med is för typ 20 kr st
<swecarp> itmannen:  du kanske kan hjälpa mig jag får inte mitt pcim kort till laptopen att funka hittar inget nätverk
<maxjezy> de är dock en annan femma
<einand> Jag minns när man var liten, då växte det is utanför fönstret, denna vintern har vi +7 grader och inte en droppe is
<phnom> maxjezy: Säckar gjorda av soppa? Konstigt.
<swecarp> det är i cruchbag itmannen
<maxjezy> phnom, grrr
<kodein> säckar gjorda _för_ soppa, inte av.
<einand> alltså, idag är det inte värt besväret att sälja säckar med is, inte för 20kr iaf
<kodein> fåna dig inte, phnom
<maxjezy> jag har rapporterat trollande till komunfullmäktige
<einand> maxjezy: släng i väg ett e-mail till stadsministern, tror han bryr sig minst lika mycket ;)
<itmannen> swecarp,  Mysko. har du kollat på hårdvarudrivisar
<phnom> maxjezy: En fullmäktige för komunnar? :D /me duckar
<maxjezy> reine ringer ja lättast på mobilen einand
<einand> maxjezy: nja, jo men han brukar bli så sur när man väcker honom så här tidigt
<madbear> phnom: soppa -> bensin -> olja -> plast -> sopsäck
<madbear> soppsäck
<maxjezy> madbear, har du kollat in IQ?
<maxjezy> tippar på 126 minst
<madbear> kollat och kollat
<einand> nu är jag i göteborg
<maxjezy> jöttalabörg
<einand> Götteborg
<maxjezy> ser du till realubot då?
<einand> jag bor i göteborg
<maxjezy> han med ju
<einand> så jag har försökt besöka honom några gånger
<einand> sedan bor han faktiskt i mölndal
<maxjezy> oj fan
<einand> fast så bor jag ju i landvetter, så går väl jämnt ut
<maxjezy> flyger det mycket hellikopptarar där?
<itmannen> swecarp,  Mina lan samt Wlan funkade på studs så jag vet inte riktigt hur du ska fixa det
<einand> nu åker jag förbi ullivi, så nu stäner jag ner datorn
<einand> maxjezy: ett par stycken, men inte allt för många
<einand> ses
<swecarp> itmannen:  det värkar som den inte söker när det är anslutet
<itmannen> swecarp,   Vad har du när du högerklickar på nätverket då
<itmannen> Ikonen alltså
<morten_> itmannen,  nu kör jag trådat på lappen
<morten_> =swecarp
<itmannen> Aha  :)
<itmannen> Är det wlan som inte vill vara med
<morten_> wlan vill inte funka värkar som det är knas med drivis
<itmannen> Ok. Då förstår jag. Du har ett internt. Eller ?
<morten_> japp
<morten_> men det vore roligt att få den trådlösa att ansluta till routern
<itmannen> Då har jag ett speciellt kommando till dig. Men det tar några minuter att leta fram
<morten_> ok jag hittade lite om kortet på wikin men det värkar som om jag läste rätt att det skulle funka direkt
<itmannen> Prova detta. Har funkat på min gamla laptop som hade ditt problem med wlan; sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<morten_> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet linux-firmware-nonfree ilkla
<itmannen> Ok. Sök i synaptic då
<itmannen> Eller testa denna läng för att ladda hem: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.8_all.deb
<morten_> testar att köra wifiradar
<itmannen> Nja det lär inte hjälpa dig
<itmannen> Ladda hem deb istället
<morten_> ok
<morten_> den var redan instalerad
<itmannen> Har du installerat den tidigare ? annars så borde den inte finna
<morten_> tydligen redan instalerad troligt vis vid intalationen av disten
<itmannen> Nja det betvilar jag. För fanns inte när jag installerade. Jag fick lägga till det. Men nu kör jag via en USB-sticka för den är snabbare än det inbyggda
<itmannen> För gammalt Wlankort inbyggt
<itmannen> Men nu är det käk
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag får väl köera trådat då
<swecarp> ha en trevlig mat stund
<speedxcore> Gott folk, när tror ni vi ser thunderbolt för linux? Man blir något avis på macanvändarna just nu.
<kodein> finns det så pass mycket hårdvara att det är värt att sätta högre prio på det än?
<kodein> annars är det väl bara "patches welcome"
<lapompo> "Forumet som har räddat monarkin undan skandaler bilderna." sade någon om "Flashback". Vad snackar han om?
<CasperN> att det var på flashback som man bevisade att bilden på kungen i en strippklubb var fejkade
<lapompo> Varför tjatar alla i media och på TV och överallt om det där skitforumet?
<lapompo> Verkar vara ett standardforum som det finns miljoner av, fullt av ligistungar?
<CasperN> för att det är Sveriges största nätforum, stor del av svenskarna har varit inne där ett antal gånger, eller är aktiva skribenter där
<lapompo> Nu pratar du goja.
<lapompo> "Stor del av svenskarna"... visst.
<lapompo> Med att vara störst i Sverige är knappast en bedrift. Finns ju ingen med pengar som ens försöker.
<CasperN> räck upp handen den som aldrig varit inne på flashback
<lapompo> En jävla massa skulle hålla upp handen.
<CasperN> så vad vill du komma fram till?
<speedxcore> Flashback har vuxit från ett ug forum på 90talet till att vara i var mans vardag idag.
<lapompo> Var mans vardag... visst.
<lapompo> Verkar vara hackat just nu?
<lapompo> BÃ¥de .se och .info visar inget vettigt.
<CasperN> det ligger på org
<lapompo> "Flashback International Inc
<lapompo> 1461 First Avenue, New York, NY 10075-2201, USA"
<lapompo> Varför är de i USA?
<kodein> för att publiceringsförbud
<lapompo> Jag läste nu "om"-sidan som "typ" förklarar det.
<lapompo> Men min fråga är då: varför påstår Aftonbladet m.m. att de "inte ansvarar för det kommentatörerna skriver"?
<lapompo> Klart de ansvarar för det?
<CasperN> vart läser du det?
<dodel> NÃ¥gon som kan XAMPP ?
<kodein> lapompo: för att försöka friskriva sig från ELT.
<lapompo> ELT.?
<lapompo> CasperN: Står alltid så.
<lapompo> "36 231 besökare online" <-- Så sjukt att alla mysko sajter kan få så mycket trafik...
<kodein> lagen om elektroniska anslagstavlor
<speedxcore> lapompo: det är ingen mysko sajt. Om våra medier vågade skriva sanningen om känsliga ämnen, samt lät folk kommentera annonymt, så skulle inte flashback ha så mkt trafik.
<lapompo> Är det verkligen så jobbigt att skriva "mkt"?
<lapompo> Jag menar "mycket".
<Barre> kverulant?
<kodein> lt.
<speedxcore> lapompo: du förstod ju vad jag menade, det räcker.
<lapompo> Ja, så länge du slipper skriva några extra tecken så kan ju det svenska språket gå och knulla sig självt i röven.
<phnom> Kanske skulle skriva ett addendum till Goodwins lag: "Så fort någon av parterna börjar anmärka på stavning/grammatik så har den parten direkt förlorat argumentet."
<speedxcore> phnom: hahaha +1
<lapompo> s/direkt förlorat/direkt vunnit/
<Barre> lapompo: stila till tugget, finns ingen anledning för dig att försöka skapa slitningar eller använda ett dåligt språk eller vara otrevlig.
<nikke> Godkväll
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> phnom: Själv är jag kluven kring vad jag stör mig mest på, slarvigt språkbruk eller språkanmärkningar.
<Barre> två fel gör inte ett rätt
<einand> två rätt kan dock göra ett fek
<einand> fel
<Barre> sant
<phnom> andol: Nä, men det är ett rätt dåligt sätt att försöka "vinna" ett argument på. :-)
<einand> japp
<Barre> slut efter en onödigt tung arbetsdag, vill racka servers.. men orken finns liksom inte. Lusten lyser också med sin frånvaro p.g.a. försenad fiber.
<Barre> tyck synd om mig....
 * Nafallo bestallde just massa indisk mat :-)
<Barre> Nafallo: mer eller mindre britisk nationalrätt
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> omnomnomnom
<Barre> chicken vindaloo får man "njuta" av två gånger :/
<CasperN> folk beställer alltid indisk mat, aldrig någon som säger att de lagar indisk mat
<Haffe> Jag brukar baka naanbröd.
<Haffe> Och laga paneer.
<Haffe> Paneer är gott.
<kodein> mina grannar brukade laga indisk mat
<kodein> ibland bjöd de mig, dessutom
<kodein> förbaskade sociala indier :(
<Barre> CasperN: jag brukar göra det =)
<CasperN> se där :)
<CasperN> gott att höra att mina fördomar inte var så illa då
<lapompo> När jag blir hungrig tar jag bara fram morakniven och sparkar upp någon dörr där en familj precis ska sätta sig och äta och kräver att få vara med. Brukar aldrig vara några problem att fixa käk.
<lapompo> Bara man inte besöker samma familj för ofta.
<CasperN> min dörr öppnas utåt
<CasperN> svårt att sparka in den :D
<Haffe> Du sparkar ju inte av gångjärnen.
<Haffe> Du sparkar ju rakt igenom dörren.
<CasperN> måste göra fruktansvärt ont
<kodein> övning ger träning
<swecarp> hej realubot
<R2D21> Amd X264 cpu hänger sig då den kör med cool n quiet...
 * realubot informerar kanalen i äkta itmannen-stil att det är dags för en kaffe.
<nikke> någon som vet hur man stänger av så man ser alla filer i en katalog i apache om det inte finns någon index fil?
<nikke> typ lägga in någon standard sida där
<phnom> nikke: Det går att göra i .htaccess
<johanbr> nikke, lägg "Options -Indexes" i en fil som heter .htaccess i den katalogen
<kodein> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/misc/FAQ.html#indexes
<nikke> allright
<nikke> kodein: tackar
<nikke> tips på enkel ftp server? :)
<phnom> vsftpd
<phnom> Har du ssh-access så kan du ju köra git istället, så får du versionshantering också
<phnom> Och med lite hooks så får man den att publicera dev och master i olika mappar, med olika konfiguration för dev-databasen. ;)
<Kurdistan> nikke, vet att du har oldschool smak, men snygga teman. http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php?content=147891
<nikke> Kurdistan: :P
<nikke> thanks ska kika på det
<realubot> johanbr: Vad är fördelen med att använda .htaccess och inte Apaches konfigurationsfiler?
<Kurdistan> brb
<kodein> i konfigurationsfilerna sätter du standardbeteendet, med .htaccess kan du ändra beteendet på katalognivå
<realubot> kodein: Det fungerar väl att sätta inställningen på katalognivå i httpd.conf också?
<realubot> Typ: <Directory /directory>
<realubot> Options -Indexes
<realubot> </directory>
<realubot> *</Directory>
<realubot> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16383783
<kodein> ja, men det är väl inte alltid säkert att du har tillgång till sitefilerna
<realubot> Varför ändra på ett vinnande lag?
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<kodein> t.ex. om du har en example.com/~user
<realubot> ""For years we've all been extolling the virtues of minimising the number of clicks and it would appear to be a retrograde step," said Mr Green."
<realubot> kodein: Jag förstår.
<realubot> Det där har jag stört mig på. Att Google har bytt ut toppbaren mot en lista till vänster som kräver fler klick. Innan sökte Google automatiskt på samma sak som man sökt på i vanliga Google när man klickade på images men nu måste man skriva in sökfrågan på nytt.
<realubot> Eller vad gaggar jag om. :S
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske det inte alls fungerar...
<realubot> Jo, det tror jag att det gör. Det krävs att man skriver in sökfrågan på nytt för att söka på bilder på samma keywords som man precis har sökt efter i vanliga Google.
<Peyam> haj haj
<propus> hej hej
<Peyam> hur är det med er biaatches
<propus> Joo vars förkyld och jävlig.. själv då?
<Peyam> du ljuger
<propus> jag?
<Peyam> ja
<propus> om vad ljuger jag?
<Peyam> du vet
<propus> näeh?
<Peyam> japp
<itmannen> swecard Köp en billig wlans- sticka så slipper du sladden
<itmannen> Det brukar nästan jämt vara problem med gamla inbyggda wlan
<itmannen> Åven  om det lyckades för mig att få ingån i denna laptop med kommandot som jag angav
<itmannen> Men jag hade väl tur som en tok som vanligt
<Peyam> itmannen:  sup?
<itmannen> Hur många gånger måste jag skriva NEJ TACK
<Peyam> men det går inte att säga NEJ tack
<Peyam> What's up?
<Peyam> undrar hur du kan vara den äldsta här
<itmannen> Det går utmärkt
<Peyam> berätta
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> fan registrerat
<itmannen> För att jag är troligen äldst
<itmannen> Försåker du stjäla nick
<itmannen> Kasst beteende
<Kurdistan> Japp om man väljer dummaste löseordet så ja
<kodein> swordfish
<Kurdistan> ;)
<itmannen> Vad är det med folk egentligen ?
<Kurdistan> vad menar du?
<itmannen> Varför vill man misskredtitera och bara jälkas
<Kurdistan> Det tror jag inte folk vill göra :)
<Kurdistan> Vad tänker du på?
<itmannen> Ta tex att stäja nick , Bottennapp
<Kurdistan> Det tillhör ingen
<Kurdistan> Kurdistan:  är ett namn på ett land. inte en person
<Kurdistan> Jag vill inte att en person ska bära mitt lands namn
<Kurdistan> punkt slut
<itmannen> Är du dum i huvudet på riktigt eller gör du dig till.
<kodein> det är av samma anledning jag har det här nicket.
<Kurdistan> frt är en princip
<Kurdistan> Det
<itmannen> är kodein ett land ?̈́
<lag^> :o
<kodein> ja, ett land där folk som har rätt enzym inte känner smärta.
<itmannen> Mer troligt att det är ett uppåttjack
<kodein> knappast. det omvandlas till morfin i kroppen
<kodein> morfin är inte uppåt.
<itmannen> Är du knarkare ?
<kodein> nej, är du?
<itmannen> Nej
<kodein> tänka sig
<Kurdistan> vilken värdelös diskussion ni hade där
<kodein> jopp
<Kurdistan> kan ni tänka er att ni slösade 1 min av ert liv åt att kalla varandra knarkare
<kodein> jag har funderat många gånger vad itmannen tar för preparat, faktiskt
<itmannen> jasså. Vem bryr som om vad en nicktjuv tycker
<kodein> eller vilka preparat det är han inte tar, kanske
<Kurdistan> itmannen:  det här nicket var inte registrerat
<Kurdistan> ingen ägde det
<itmannen> kodein,  Ok. Då ska du få vetskap. Symbicort och andra lungpreparat
<kodein> då är du mer knarkare än jag.
<itmannen> kodein,  Är man kanarke om man tar lungpreprat
<kodein> mer så än om man inte tar något starkare än paracetamol, ja
<itmannen> Nu är ni så barsnliga och löjliga så jag lämnar detta disskution. Väx upp snorungar
<Haffe> Jag tar en del preparat som är narkotikaklassade. Fast jag har läkarrecept på det.
<kodein> hurra!
<kodein> kan man få detta skriftligt, Toni?
<itmannen> Du har fått det skrifligt här. Är du inte läskunnig
<itmannen> Slut
<Kurdistan> itmannen:  du har rätt
<Haffe> Ibland funderar jag.
<Haffe> Den här kanalen ska handla om ubuntu, men verkar mest handla om annat.
<Haffe> Ungefär som en dataförening som mest handlar om fika.
<itmannen> Du måste följa med i utveckligen. Nya regler gäller
<kodein> vem ordnar fika till imorrn? jag kan tina lite kanylbullar
<Haffe> kodein: Det är bara tisdag imorgon.
<kodein> so it is
<kodein> men i den här kanalen kan vi väl fika varje dag?
<Haffe> För all del.
<Haffe> Jag kan ta fram en champagnemousetårta i 5 våningar.
<kodein> det låter ju iofs bra
<kodein> sådär, då har man ugnsbakat en skinka
<Haffe> Har du glömt värmedynan på och suttit på den hela kvällen?
<Peyam> Haffe:  e du bra på linejär algebra?
<speedxcore> kodein: har du köpt beg julmat för småpengar?
<kodein> japp
<kodein> eller begagnad är den ju inte
<kodein> bara överbliven
<itmannen> Jag har inget emot en diskussion men jag för står inte varför ni måste fjanta er hela tiden. Med totalt ovidkommande skrivningar
<Haffe> Jag tänkte sova
<Haffe> Så det får bli en god natt som svar på det.
<Peyam> Haffe: dra
<itmannen> Jag ber er i all välmening att hyfsa till er den den vuxna nivå ni egentligen tillhör.
<Peyam> itmannen:  de lyssnar inte
<itmannen> Att bara försöka skapa konfliker och osämja gagnar inye någon i kanalen
<itmannen> *inte
<Peyam> sant
<Peyam> Man ska kunna stava också
<itmannen> Jo jag vet
 * itmannen ska tända en lampa
<itmannen> Men det blir bara en lampa från usb
 * realubot väntar med spänning på att itmannen rapporterar tillbaka hur det gick att tända lampan.
<kodein> itmannen: du tycker inte du ska sluta kasta sten i glashus snart?
<dodel> Hej PHP personer! Jag har installerat PHP och Apache. Allt fungerar, men när jag kör något PHP-script så ser jag bara koden. Vad är det för fel?
<itmannen> realubot,  Men lite besvär lyckade jag föra in lampan i därvid avsett uttag
<kodein> qed
<Peyam> dodel: e du säker på att du har filen i www?
<itmannen> dodel,  DÃ¥ har du du installerat allt i PHP. Troligen
<dodel> Jag har den i htdocs
<itmannen> *har du inte
<realubot> itmannen: Skönt att höra att det gick vägen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack för omtanken. Känns skönt att lyckas med något
<dodel> Peyam: Jag har först index.html som sedan kan gå vid save.php
<Peyam> dodel: installera XAMP och testa en gång till. Jag är inte bekant med hur det funkar i ubuntu. men Xamp ska funka bra och du kmr inte tappa ngt heller
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> Men allvarligt talat en det ganska behändigt med en USB-lampa på laptop
<dodel> Men när jag gå vid PHP så ser jag koden.
<dodel> Nja, alltså XAMP behövs inte
<Peyam> dodel: Det problemet hade jag när jag började med php för hundra år sen. minns verkligen inte
<itmannen> Men ser du bara koden så har du inte installerat php rätt
<Peyam> hur jag löste det
<kodein> har du php5 och libapache-mod-php5 installerat?
<Peyam> dodel:  gå in på #php
<realubot> itmannen: Är det en sån: http://novella.omander-cdn.com/autogen/preset/aspectThumb/451x338/a68198ac73e21a08551e8a2e5cf9e117.jpg
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis en sådan. Bra att ha när man tex ligger i sängen
<realubot> Mhm, men du tycker inte den är tillräckligt bra?
<realubot> Ni som har surfplattor? Vad tycker ni? Är det ett bra alternativ till en netbook?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo funkar utmärkt
<dodel> Peyam: Jag kan inte gå in på #PHP för man måste bli inbjuden. Det är smarta drag dom drar där dom vill samla allt PHP folk, men dom tillåter inte fri ingång / facepalm gånger 2334432w432
<realubot> Jag inbillar mig att det är omständigt att skriva text på en surfplatta?
<realubot> dodel: Du måste inte bli inbjuden men ditt nick måste vara reggat. Så var det förr i.a.f.
<dodel> Jaha
<realubot> Det är flera kanaler som har som regel att du måste har reggat nicket och identifierat dig för att komma in (eller om det är för att få skriva).
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo du har rätt. Men jag har ett litet tangetbord när jag kör ubuntu i plattan. Annars så är det onbord som gäller. Inga större problem
<Peyam> dodel:  #programming
<realubot> itmannen: Tror du skärmtangentbordet fungerar lika bra som ett riktigt tangentbord när man har övat lite?
<itmannen> realubot, Nja. Inte i linux i plattan. Tror jag iaf
<realubot> dodel: Får du inget felmeddelande när du kör skriptet?
<itmannen> Annars så är det inga problem
<dodel> Nope. Det är precis som php vore ett textdokument.
<realubot> dodel: Du kan köra PHP-skript i Terminalen med php5-cli.
<realubot> dodel: Jag gissar att det är fel på skriptet.
<dodel> Just nu sitter jag på Vista
<dodel> MS
<itmannen> Å Herre min skapare. En syndare har smugit sig in i kanalen
<dodel> realubot: Nope, scriptet fungerar i command line dos
<itmannen> dodel, Detta är en linux/ubuntu kanal
<johanbr> nån som vet vad en siffra på programikonen betyder i unity?
<johanbr> http://nullinfinity.org/tmp/unity.png
<itmannen> Det hur mänga som är olästa eller ej åtgärdade
<johanbr> hur många... ?
<itmannen> Precis
<dodel> itmannen: Ja Nätverk och datorer i allmänhet :)
<johanbr> itmannen, hur många vad?
<itmannen> Mees eller andra åtgärder. tex uppdate
<itmannen> Men det lär du se om du klickar på ikonen
<johanbr> klick på ikonen tar mig bara till chromiumfönstret, som vanligt
<peyam> mikrofonen funkar inte på min hp2133
<itmannen> Va ?
<itmannen> det verkar helgalet
<peyam> kan ngn vara snäll och hjälpa mig hitta senaste HDA-Verb
<itmannen> Google Is your best friend
<peyam> vf säger pavucontrol " sonnection failed?"
<peyam> Hur stänger man av pulseaudio?
<peyam> kill?
<arand> pasuspender vanligtvis..
<peyam> jag removade pulseaudio för länge sedan men det gick inte bort från menyn
<peyam> från o med dess så kan jag varken ta bort eller installerar det på nyt
<arand> pauvucontrol är ju bara ett interface till PA
<peyam> var hittar man HDA-Verb
<peyam> kan ngn hitta den snälla
<peyam> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/misc/hda-verb/hda-verb-0.3.tar.bz2
<peyam> fel
<peyam> kan ngn hitta den åt mig snäll
<peyam> måste göra ett samtal till USA
<peyam> snart
<peyam> kommer snart
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, godkväll.
<DrGrov> Ser ut att vara rätt tyst här inne ikväll?
<realubot> JockeTF: Om du håller ner Windows-tangenten så kommer det upp siffor på programikonerna.
<realubot> johanbr: SuperKey+siffra öppnar programmet. Om programmet redan körs byter du fönster/arbetsyta till programmet.
<realubot> JockeTF: Fel. Sorry.
<realubot> johanbr: Om du håller ner Windows-tangenten så kommer det upp siffor på programikonerna.
<johanbr> realubot, jo, men det är inte det som hänt
<johanbr> den här siffran stannar kvar
<johanbr> kanske en bugg...
<realubot> johanbr: Jag ser på screenshoten att det inte är en sådan siffra du menar.
<realubot> johanbr: Är det inte antal flikar, processer?
<johanbr> realubot, aha, det kan vara antal websidor som har något körande i bakgrunden... ska kolla upp det
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-03
<realubot> johanbr: Du kanske ser en förklaring om du högerklickar på ikonen?
<johanbr> nej, syns inget speciellt...
<realubot> Ok. :S
<realubot> johanbr: Active download?
<realubot> johanbr: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/chromium-daily-adds-unity-progress-bar/
<nikke> kan man ladda om screenrc?
<realubot> nikke: Vad menar du?
<realubot> Starta om X?
<realubot> Aha, Screen.
<nikke> ja har irssi i min screen har ändrat configen lite
<nikke> palla starta om irssi lite
<nikke> lixom
<nikke> ah det löste sig :)
<realubot> nikke: https://sites.google.com/site/pavolstartrek/home/linux-notes/reload-screenrc-without-screen-restart
<realubot> Maybe.
<nikke> ctrl-a :source ~/.screenrc
<realubot> Exakt.
<nikke> http://www.pixelbeat.org/lkdb/screen.html
<nikke> den var nice
<johanbr> realubot, nej, inte det heller tyvärr...
<itmannen> Godmorgon grymma värld
<spacebug-> morrn
<antii> morrn
<itmannen> Nu är frågan vad man ska hitta på för tok idag
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken=
<spacebug-> verkar så
<Krawlezt> Vad bra
<Krawlezt> Mitt internet går snabbare nu
<Krawlezt> Tankar i hela 300kb/s
<spacebug-> ska dock lägga mig nu
<spacebug-> gött!
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<Krawlezt> itmannen:
<Krawlezt> amelia:
<antii> Krawlezt: Ja
<antii> Whats up?
<Krawlezt> antii: Mitt internet går snabbt nu så tankar hem Fedora just nu :)
<antii> Whoho
<Krawlezt> Istället för 15kb/s är jag uppe i 300kb/s så snart har jag Fedora.
<Krawlezt> Dock måste jag plugga på lite!
<antii> Avbryt nerladdning och fortsätt med Ubuntu :).
<propus> Krawlezt: grattis =)
<Krawlezt> propus: Tackar, dock måste läsa på lite med Fedora.
<Krawlezt> antii: Nej, vill ha något annat.
<Krawlezt> Funderade på mint men nu blir det Fedora.
<antii> Krawlezt: Har du tröttnat på pakethanteraren :-(?
<Krawlezt> antii: Verkligen inte, men denna burk är hackad så ska formatera om den
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ fick tips om Fedora.
<antii> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Dock måste jag lära mig yum och sådant
<antii> man yum
<Krawlezt> antii: Jag har en skiva på 4.6, dock vill inte den visas i Ubuntu.
<antii> Krawlezt: http://eeegeek.wordpress.com/2008/04/09/a-quick-yum-tutorial/
<antii> Där har du en bra start förövrigt.
<Krawlezt> Tack, ska läsa
<Krawlezt> antii: Stoppar in en DVR+R skiva, enheten försvinner och jag kan inte göra något med skivan.
<Krawlezt> Vad är problemet?
<antii> Ehm?
<Krawlezt> yum update/install är allt jag behöver kunna
<Krawlezt> Åh nej har massor utav filmer jag måste spara.
<Krawlezt> antii: Fedora har inte Unity hoppas jag=
<antii> Jo
<antii> Eller ne, Gnome 3.
<Krawlezt> Bra
<antii> de är inte bra :P
<antii> smaksak
<Krawlezt> Jo, jag har gnome-shell (gnome-session-fallback) på mitt Ubuntu 11.10 just nu.
<Krawlezt> Om inte Fedora vill fungera är jag körd.
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ blir det Linux Mint
<Krawlezt> amelia: Har du GNOME på ditt Fedora?
<Krawlezt> men antii
<Krawlezt> Gnome 3.2 = Unity?!
<itmannen> Det finns inget Unity i Fedora
<Krawlezt> http://media.if-not-true-then-false.com/2011/11/gnome-shell-3.2-activities-560x314.png
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Är inte det där Unity=
<itmannen> Jo men det där är väl inte fr Fedora
<Krawlezt> Jo
<Krawlezt> http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2011/fedora-16-verne-install-guide-with-screenshots/
<itmannen> Ok. Det trodde jag inte.
<itmannen> Fick för mig att Fedora ha ett helt annat skal
<Krawlezt> Ja, Fedora finns i Gnome/KDE/LXDE och XFCE.
<kodein> de wat
<Krawlezt> Fan att Fedora har Unity
<antii> Krawlezt: :)
 * Krawlezt blev ledsen på riktigt
<propus> Krawlezt: ubuntu 10.04 lts ;)
<Krawlezt> Vill inte ha Ubuntu
 * propus lyfter på hatten..
<antii> Ubuntu är bra
<kodein> debian ;)
<antii> Even better.
<Krawlezt> kodein: Jag vill ha Debian men jag har 2st problem.
<Krawlezt> Mitt usb minne är 1gb, Debian behövver 1,1gb.
<antii> Krawlezt: Stämmer inte.
<Krawlezt> Min skiva vill inte ens visas i Ubuntu.
<antii> Finns net-install på under 200MB.
<Krawlezt> Ja, men hur ska jag aktivera mitt trådlösa nätverk då? :)
<Krawlezt> Måste ha så jag kan aktivera det.
<kodein> under isntallationen?
<kodein> oy vey
<antii> Krawlezt: Ta en tp-kabel?
<Krawlezt> Har ingen kabel.
<Krawlezt> Hade gjort det isåfall.
<antii> Kostar inte mycket på kjell.
<Krawlezt> Aja, kan inte göra så mycket nu.
<Krawlezt> Så, fler lösningar?
 * antii röstar för tp-kabel
<Krawlezt> Kan inte
<antii> Krawlezt: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.3-amd64-CD-1.iso
<antii> Där har du
<antii> Du behöver inge mer.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Men nog tror jag att även Fedora kan ställas om till ett annat utseende
<antii> Krawlezt: Det är med gnome 2.3.
<Krawlezt> Det är inte Unity? :)
<antii> Nej.
<Krawlezt> antii: amd64 = 64bitars?
<antii> Ja
<Krawlezt> Jag har 32
<itmannen> Det finns för 32 också
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Ja, men cdimage = ingen grafik då kan jag inte få igång mitt trådlösa?
<antii> Jo
<antii> Krawlezt: CD avbildningen håller det du behöver...
<Krawlezt> Är det som LiveCD?
<antii> Ja
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jo då det brukar funka utmärkt även vid en textbaserad install
<Krawlezt> antii: Okej, ska hitta 32bitars versionen.
<Krawlezt> Det är riktigt jobbigt detta då jag fortfarande är full från igår.
<antii> OT~
<Krawlezt> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.3-i386-CD-1.iso
<Krawlezt> Är det den jag ska ha isåfall?
<antii> Blir bra.
<Krawlezt> antii: Det är rätt va?
<antii> [07:14:38] <antii> Blir bra.
<Krawlezt> Jaha
<Krawlezt> Ber om ursäkt, skulle egentligen inte kopplat upp mig.
<Krawlezt> Är bara handikappad just nu
<Krawlezt> Men antii: Jag får Grafik med den va?
<antii> Läser du ingenting som skrivs? Ja..
<Krawlezt> Aha, såg nu.
<Krawlezt> Ber verkligen om ursäkt, ska vara tyst. Tack för hjälpen!
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Var du på parta en måndag :)
<Krawlezt> Jag har lov :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ok. SÃ¥ du studerar
<Krawlezt> Ja, jag studerar Debian just nu
<itmannen> :) Har du gett upp fedora mao
<Krawlezt> Mhm, väljer Debian
<itmannen> Ja det är ett "lätt" system
<Krawlezt> Jodå
<kodein> inte "svårare" än "ubuntu", iaf
<itmannen> eller så provar du ett ännu "lättare" Cruncbang. Som jag kör nu på urgammal laptop
<itmannen> Snabbt som rackarn
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu är jätte lätt, tror Debian kommer vara lite svårare.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Inte då
<Krawlezt> Är Debian ett säkert system d?
<propus> Krawlezt: alla system är säkra.. sålänge man underhåller dom.
<Krawlezt> NEJ VAD DUM JAG ÄR
<propus> jaså?
<Krawlezt> propus antii: Debian kernel fungerar ju inte med mitt trådlösa nätverk..
<Krawlezt> Mitt fungerar på 2.6.33 och högre, Debian kör 2.6.32
<Krawlezt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Kernels
<Krawlezt> 2.6.37 -> Har dom uppgraderat?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Debian kör ju 2.6.32 och mitt trådlösa nätverk fungerar bara på 2.6.33 och högre
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Men kan det verkligen vara möjligt. Låter mysko isf
<Krawlezt> Bananipyjamans_2 kollade upp att den fungerade bara på 2.6.33
<Krawlezt> och högre d.v.s.
<itmannen> Så du har något specialnätverk ?
<Krawlezt> Trådlöst
<itmannen> Det är inget special :)
<Krawlezt> Nej, jag vet.
<Krawlezt> Men han sa att det bara fungerade på 2.6.32
<Krawlezt> .33*
<itmannen> Men jag kan inte fatta vad versionen skulle spela för roll. Vilket Debian funderar du på ?
<Krawlezt> 6
<Krawlezt> Dom kör 2.6.32
<itmannen> Ok. Så din WiFi djongel vill inte vara med då
<Krawlezt> Nej, tydligen vill inte mitt WiFi fungera på något under 2.6.33
<itmannen> Låter rent otroligt. men säger du det så
<Krawlezt> Jag tycker det också låter konstigt
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Frågan är vad jag gör nu
<itmannen> det är detta du menar : http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
<itmannen> http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/i386/ch02s01.html.sv#network-cards
<Krawlezt> "Trådlösa nätverkskort som inte stöds av den officiella Linux-kärnan går i allmänhet att få igång under Debian GNU/Linux men de stöds inte under installationen."
<itmannen> Precis
<itmannen> Men du lär inte behöva WiFi under install
<Krawlezt> För att installera uppdatering och sådant, jo men det kan jag göra efteråt?
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Kör install rätt upp och ned bara
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Då gör jag så här, jag "dualbootar" så jag har kvar Ubuntu sen om Debian fungerar efter installationen så installerar jag om allting så jag bara har Debian?
<itmannen> Jag kör Debian 6 i en surfplatta. Funkar riktigt bra
<Krawlezt> Kernel?
<itmannen> Ingen aning.
<itmannen> Nu dags att åka ut irl
<Krawlezt> Gör så
<Krawlezt> Ska tanka Debiian
<phnom> Morrn
<propus> morron morron :)
<impaktor> Om man markerar skype för installation (11.10) finns det bara en knapp "more info", men ingen install-knapp.
<impaktor> Jag trodde skype nu ingick i cannonical föråden...
<propus> dpkg -i skype.xx.xx.xx.deb
<impaktor> jo, för manuell nerladdning.
<phnom> apt-get install skype
<impaktor> sitter inte på den datorn nu, men mistänker att en apt install inte funkar, eftersom då hade jag haft en install-knapp i ubuntu software central.
<propus> kasta bort software center..
<phnom> impaktor: Ptja, du har ju inte ens ställt en fråga så. :P
<impaktor> propus: gärna det. Det är en n00b-kompis dator.
<impaktor> phnom: nej, bara lite allmänna funderingar. :)
<phnom> impaktor: Det ligger iaf i partners, så se till att aktivera det.
<impaktor> allt är aktiverat som man kunde "klicka" i software sources (första fliken tror jag). Men inga manuella repos var inlaggda av typen "deb http://...."
<phnom> Och han har uppdaterat listorna?
<impaktor> Det var ju en annan femma...
<impaktor> får kolla med honom.
<phnom> Eller så ligger den i medibuntu-repot, inte säker...
<phnom> Nä, det gör den inte.
<impaktor> En annan fråga: "^" & "~" kan man få med en knapptryckning om man kör en "setxkbmap se nodeadkeys", men med den blir det klurigt att skriva ord som Andr´e, id´e, arm´e. Har någon ett fix på detta? Dvs. så att "´" beter sig som default, men att ^,~, bara behövs tryckas en gång?
<phnom> Hur ska du då kunna skriva õ eller ô ?
<impaktor> phnom:  det har jag aldrig gjort. Däremot skriver jag ^~ dagligen.
<phnom> Man måste inte trycka två gånger, kan trycka space också. Men jag vet inte hur man ska göra för att få det som du vill ha.
<phnom> Borde kunna mappa om dem med xbindkeys
<impaktor> antar att jag är lite som prinsessan på ärtan.
<phnom> Isåfall spelar det ju ingen roll hur många lager du gömmer ^~ bakom.
<amelia> någon som vet om det går/hur man gör för att få openssl att bara använda vissa specifika ciphers?
<kodein> ja, det har jag för mig ska gå
<amelia> känns som att det borde gå, frågan är bra hur.
<kodein> är det openssl ciphers man använder för preferenserna, tro?
<amelia> by default har den ju en jävla massa och jag måste få bort alla ciphers som är under 128 bitar..
 * propus kastar en appel sin på amelia...
<amelia> propus: :(
<amelia> kodein: grunden till problemet är att vid en scan har scanprogrammet klagat på att visa ciphers är för klena och det är flera tjänster som använder dessa på varje maskin så behöver lixom få bort alla klena ciphers på en central nivå.. typ.
<kodein> jo, misstänkte att det var nåt sånt
<kodein> SSL_OP_CIPHER_SERVER_PREFERENCE verkar vara rätt parameter till s_server -serverpref att slänga in listan med vettiga ciphers?
<amelia> ah, det kan ju vara något. ska kolla på det. tack! :D
<propus> amelia: inge illa menat... tänkte bara att jag kunde dela med mig av naturens frukter :P
<amelia> propus: då kommer frågan, menar du ett äpple eller en apelsin? :P
<propus> appelsin :P
<kodein> bappelsin
<propus> gubbe jävel!
<propus> huhu
<kodein> kinesiskt äpple
<kodein> usch, borde ha sovit mer än 4½ timme inatt känner jag
<antii> kodein: håller med.
<amelia> kodein: stackare, jag sov bara tre timmar natten till igår... men igårkväll slocknade jag fint vid 21..
<amelia> idag har jag ont överallt för att jag har sovit i 9 timmar..
<kodein> det blir tidig säng ikväll istället
<antii> amelia: :P gumma!
<amelia> antii: va?
<Haffe> Trolololol.
<antii> Trololol lolo lolo lalal lol.
<kodein> burrliburrliburrli
<antii> amelia: tänkte att du har ont överallt för att ha sovit i nio timmar :P
<amelia> antii: ja, min kropp är ju inte van vid sånt..
<andol> kodein: Ey, inte dags att bli färdig med Universitetet snart? :)
<andol> http://www.opera.com/company/jobs/opening/326/
<kodein> andol: senast jag sökte hos er så drog ni tillbaks tjänsten innan den ens tillsattes, ju
<andol> kodein: andra gången gilt?
<kodein> haha
<kodein> nja, jag vet inte. just nu är jag väl hyfsat nöjd där jag sitter iaf
<nighter> hade det inte legat i lindköping hade jag kanske sökt :P
<nighter> lite för lite koda för det ska vara kul dock.
<andol> nighter: "Lindköping", du dubbelgarderar alltså? :)
<nighter> linköping då. Läste fel.
<kodein> det är ju bara ~20 mil emellan
<fgh> är det alls lönt att köra pptp ur säkerhetssynpunkt?
<fgh> lurar på någon sorts vpn-lösning för surfningen på min iphone
<fgh> svara.
<amelia> fgh: någon svarar nog när de har tid eller kan svara på din fråga.
<amelia> fgh: du får tyvärr leva med att kunna vänta lite längre än tre minuter innan du kan förvänta dig ett svar.
<fgh> mm, bättre realtidskonversation i en amiga-bbs från 1964
<fgh> "ubuntusupporten vg dröj"
 * andol pekar fgh på den något mer aktiva supportkanalen #ubuntu
<fgh> :)
<amelia> fgh: men nej, jag ser inte varför det skulle vara lönt. trafiken kommer ändå gå ut på internet, bara inte direkt från din telefon.
<fgh> amelia: hur menar du?
<andol> Tja, skulle möjligen kunna vara intressant då man surfar via godtyckligt trådlöst nät man inte helt litar på.
<Haffe> Hej.
<kodein> hej
<Haffe> Jag har med mig champagnemousetårtan du beställde.
<kodein> utmärkt.
<kodein> om du är i linkeboda kan vi ju kanske samluncha matlåda idag ;)
<Haffe> Tyvärr.
<Haffe> Jag är inte i linkeboda idag.
<kodein> alas
<kodein> poor yorik. I knew him, horatio
<madbear> vart är kanylkakan då
<madbear> eller vareva
<Haffe> kodein:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3w2MTXBebg
<kodein> kanylbullarna? jodå, det är bara att ta för sig
<kodein> Haffe: det där var ganska morsomt.
<Haffe> Det här lndet tar priset.
<Haffe> Regnstorm 11 av 13 dagar.
<fgh> amelia: hur menar du?
<Krawlezt> Debian nerladdat men inte installerat.
<Krawlezt> https://www.flashback.org/showthread.php?p=34876042
<Haffe> Krawlezt: Vad är det som du är orolig för?
<Krawlezt> Att mitt trådlösa inte fungerar när jag har installerat Debian
<Krawlezt> Läs tråden
<Haffe> Ja, jag har läst tråden.
<amelia> fgh: jag menar att jag inte ser poängen med att göra så om du bara ska surfa.
<Haffe> Jag vet dock från tidigare erfarenheter att en del linuxtomtar på flashback lever kvar på 1990talet och tror att det fortfarande fungerar likadant idag.
<phnom> Krawlezt: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<Krawlezt> Haffe phnom: tror ni det kommer fungera under installation och sen när jag använder det?
<Screedo> Någon som är bra på vpn? har lite nybörjar frågor, om det är ok att ställa dem. Om jag hyr openVPn tjänst via en leverantör så får man en annan IP-adress, men när man kollar under nätverk så ser man flera i samma nätverk, man blir ju iofs en del av deras nätverk när du ansluter dig mot deras openvpn tjänst, men borde det inte vara spärrat så man inte ser andra i samma
<Screedo> nätverk? Eller detta ligger p mig? och isåfall, hur gör man det på bästa sätt?
<Krawlezt> Screedo: Jag
<Krawlezt> Screedo: Antar att du kör Anonine OpenVPN
<Krawlezt> Haffe phnom: Supports BCM4312 as of Linux 2.6.32.
<Krawlezt>  controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) <-- har jag
<Screedo> är anonine jag provat.
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår inte vad du menar
<Krawlezt> Jag är inte kappabel för det
<Screedo> inte min bild, men får preics samma sak. http://i52.tinypic.com/33e3rmc.jpg
<phnom> Krawlezt: RTFW, enligt den så vill den ha 2.6.33+, men du kan ju installera drivarna sen om du vill. (Eller köra en annan kernel).
<phnom> Har inte Debian en live-cd så du bara kan prova istället för att våndas över det här dag ut och dag in? :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Krawlezt, något svar på min fråga?
<nikke> Morrn
<Krawlezt> phnom: Hur ska jag kunna installera dom senare om jag inte har internet? Har bara trådlöst.
<Krawlezt> phnom: http://jomcode.com/fadhil/jomcode/broadcom-official-linux-driver-bcm4312/
<Krawlezt> Fick den guiden på Flashback
<Screedo> någon annan som kan hjälpa mig med min fråga?
<kodein> "ja"
<kodein> välj själv vilken av dina frågor det var svar på.
<Screedo> alla :)
<kodein> gott så
<nikke> någon som är duktig på gmail eller? kan jag på något sätt få ett par valda maildomäner att hamna i en annan katalog än inkorgen?
 * Krawlezt formaterar och har fixat allting till Debia nu
<Krawlezt> phnom: Sparade alla filer och gjorde en .txt så jag vet sen hur man gör
<Haffe> Varför debian?
<Haffe> nikke: Det är väl bara ett filter?
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Gillar Debian :)
<Haffe> Om avsändaradressen matchar *maildomän* placera i den här foldern.
<Krawlezt> Haha, kompiera ihop mina filer och sådan o proppar in på USB't. Tar lång lång tid
<nikke> Haffe: jag må vara dum i huvudet men får det verkligen inte att fungera...
<Haffe> nikke: Vad?
<Haffe> Jag har nog blivit lite senildement.
<nikke> Ett nytt mord i malmö :O
<nikke> vad händer där nere egentligen
<kodein> mord.
<kodein> inga visor
<nikke> lilla chicago det där
<kodein> det är det ju borlänge som är
<Haffe> Bahaha.
<Haffe> Nu stormar det ännu mer.
<kodein> göteborg är ju lilla london, så malmö kanske är lilla dover?
<Haffe> Är inte göteborg lilla rotterdam?
<kodein> lilla amsterdam, väl?
<kodein> nya*, tydligen
<einand> nikke: någon ränsar upp ibland att slödder
<fgh> ;f
<Haffe> Hmmmmm.
<propus> einand: kanske dags att våra folkvalda politiker tar sitt ansvar.. :)
<Krawlezt> Helt ärligt, Ubuntu är sämst.
<Krawlezt> Eller är det mitt USB minne.
<propus> va nu då?
<Krawlezt> Jag stoppar in det, det var 8mg.
<Krawlezt> Använde Unetbootin det fungerade inte så gjorde om
<Krawlezt> Nu står det att det är 0gb ledigt
<Krawlezt> Och 0gb använt
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste formatera den till FAT32
<propus> ja vilka problem ni har =).. själv har jag ubuntu 8.04 till 11.10 på cd.. både minimal, alternative, desktop och server :) oj glömde.. 32/64-bit :)
<Adonai> Jesus, shine your light, and let whole world see. /RuotsinJuha/
<Krawlezt> Ja, exakt
<nikke> Varför det här med att installera om hela tiden? :P
<nikke> möter på allt för mycket folk som hela tiden byter dist eller installerar om deras system
<kodein> men adonai är ju det judiska namnet för Herren. det är ju lite underligt att tillbe jesus då
<amelia> haha
<amelia> nikke: det undrar jag med...
<Krawlezt> nikke: Måste formatera för att min burk är kapad
<amelia> nikke: säg till om du kommer på vad grejjen är. jag kanske har missat något.
<nikke> :)
 * itmannen funderar på vilket OS han ska bta till idag
<itmannen> *byta
<nikke> hahaha
 * amelia shrugs
<nikke> virtualbox !
 * Krawlezt hoppas nu att detta går annars flyger datorn så långt så han aldrig kommer hitta den
<propus> windows 3.11
<nikke> slutar ändå med att folk testar arch, fedora, suse, debian och sen tar bort det och installerar ubuntu igen.. lär er testa i virtualbox :)
<Krawlezt> nikke: Haha
<itmannen> Jag läser distlistan. Det finns sjukt måmga att välja på.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: CentOS
<andol> itmannen: Vidga dina vyer lite, och pröva något baserat på illumos?
<Krawlezt> Arch itmannen
<Krawlezt> Det är nice
<itmannen> 3.11 har jag kört i flera år. Så det blir ingen nyhet
<itmannen> illumos ?
<nikke> har ubuntu på min stationära och fedora på jobb laptopen.. kommer alltid tillbaka till fedora :)
<nikke> neee rökpaus och kaffe
<itmannen> Eller det var snarare 3.0 1994
<amelia> nikke: det lät som en bra idé. du verkar ju rätt vettig. :P
<amelia> itmannen: solaris, aix, tru64, hp-ux, freebsd, openbsd, netbsd, irix, ultrix, där har du lite att bita i. :D
<itmannen> Jisses
<amelia> netbsd kan du säkert få in på din brödrost om du vill.
<kodein> inget ITS eller VMS?
<amelia> kodein: det blir nästa utmaning.
<amelia> kodein: kräver ju specialhårdvara.
<amelia> eller ja, det gör väl aix, hp-ux och tru64 också..
<amelia> *muttrar*
<kodein> vilket inte irix och aix gör?
<amelia> och ultrix. :P
<kodein> nåja
<kodein> irix-kompatibel hårdvara finns ju i hyllor och travar
<amelia> det blev ju solaris och lite bsd kvar iaf.
<amelia> och som sagt, netbsd kör ju på brödrosen så det är ju lugnt iaf
<amelia> brödrosten*
<amelia> nu kaffe och cigg till mig med.
<kodein> som olle ljungström?
<itmannen> illumos är nog för invecklat för en gammal man
<itmannen> Rökare är också människor. fast inte lika länge
<amelia> itmannen: säg inte det, några av de som har levt längst har varit rökare.
<Krawlezt> Blir så sur
<Krawlezt> Blir så sur
<Krawlezt> Det fungerar inte
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Kan du beskriva ditt problem
<Haffe> Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<kodein> Det fungerar för mig.
<kodein> men ibland är det trasigt i felet
<phnom> Modermodemet har rostat.
<Barre> själva hjärtat i hårddisken
<Haffe> http://modermodemet.com/
<kodein> faderfadäsen
<Haffe> fadercpun.
<Krawlezt> Haffe: När jag använder Unetbootin får jag bara ett par filer
<Krawlezt> Mappar och skit fattas
<Krawlezt> Jävla Debian
<Krawlezt> Testar köra igen
<Krawlezt> Nope, fungerar inte.
<Krawlezt> Kommer inte upp någonting förutom start skiten med Unetbootin
<Krawlezt> Haffe: Tror kanske jag har fel Debian version?
<Haffe> Kanske.
<Krawlezt> Vilken ska jag ha isåfall? Finns typ 20st olika. Ska ha LiveCD men vilken av alla?
<Krawlezt> SÅJA
<Barre> Soya?
<amelia> p
<amelia> ops
<salmiak> he
<phnom> he he
<salmiak> vad heter skärmzoom-verktyget?
<salmiak> jag verkar inte ha det i menyen så jag antar att jag kan köra ett kommando fö r det.... jag har för mig jag har testat det förut och det funkade väl sådär men nu behlver jag det
<salmiak> phnom: uh.. ja det var menat som hej fast J:et föll visst bort
<nikke> amelia: haha klart jag är vettig :)
<nighter> Någon av er som kört linux mint.
<nighter> ska vara bra vad jag har hört.
<salmiak> nighter: ja jag kör LinuxMint  version9 (motsvarar ubuntu10.04)
<salmiak> men jag har svårt att se vad du skruver just nu , så hur får jag till zoom?
<salmiak> jag skuell vilja ha et flyttbart fönster som är 2x eller 3x zoomat ett område så jag kan se
<nighter> varför inte bara ctrl+"+"
<nighter> för göra texten större
<nighter> i terminal fönstret om det är där du inte ser
<salmiak> nighter: inte bara i terminalfönster
<salmiak> utan hela skärmen, tillexempel nu i irc med pidgin ser jag inte vad jag skriver
<salmiak> eller vad du skriver utan att flytta på mit bort till skärmen
<salmiak> och dialogrutor och inställningar och sånnyt
<nighter> har du för liten skärm eller använder du tv som bildskärm och sitter långt bort med trodlöst tangentbord? Jag använder irssi så brukar köra texten större i terminal fönstret någon zoom funktion finns säkert vet inte om compiz har någon sådan inbyggt eller om det är något annat program
<nighter> har själv ingen nytta av zoom så inte så stor koll.
<salmiak> nä jag har inte haft nytta av zoom förut nä men nu försöker jag sitta vid tvn som är ett par meter bort.
<nighter> när använder tv'n så funkar irssi skitbra för mig att irca ifrån
<nighter> bara förstora texten där.
<nighter> samma knapp i firefox också
<salmiak> (men just nbu öär jag vi datorn för tvn har jag inget tangentbord, men min gipsade fot som ska förvaras högt är i vägen....)
<salmiak> jag behöver sk'r,mzoomen för att kunna se vad nvidias inställningsdialogruta ser ut också och massa annat.
<salmiak> ett skärmtangentbord vore guld att ha borta vid tvn ocks
<Barre> salmiak: kolla om du har inställningen  "System> Preferences> Appearance> Visual Effects" välj preferences där borde det finnas en Enhanced Zoom att aktivera
<nighter> zoom effect heter det i compiz annars såg jag.
<salmiak> aha, jag måste slå på compiz då kanske ja...
<nighter> då är det mitten knappen
<nighter> testar just nu funkar skitbra
<salmiak> tänkte inte på det. dödade ju bort compiz förut som nått onödigt resursätande larv hehe
<salmiak> jag hittade annars ett kommado magnifier men jag vet inte hur jag får det funka
<salmiak> jag fpr testa slå på compiz annars
<fgh> amelia: hur menar du?
<Krawlezt> Det fungerar fortfarande inte, den stannar bara på startdelen sen får jag något error om kernel
<Krawlezt> Undra om jag tankade rätt
<fgh> tanka blyfritt
<phnom> Krawlezt: Det är ju lite lättare för folk att hjälpa dig om du faktiskt ger oss felmeddelandet också.
<Krawlezt> Det hann jag inte se phnom
<Krawlezt> Det står "Defualt" sen händer det ingenting mer, kan trycka enter och det händer inget.
<Krawlezt> Tror jag har Fel Debia version
<fgh> debian kan aldrig vara fel
<Krawlezt> Då är det Unetbootin som är fel?
<Krawlezt> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/iso-cd/
<Krawlezt> Vilken ska man ha?
<Krawlezt> Jag har 07an fast man .iso är större än den som står där
<phnom> Har du vettigt internet kan du ju ta netinstall.
<Krawlezt> Måste ha trådlöst.
<Krawlezt> Därför behöver jag Live
<phnom> Krawlezt: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/release/current-live/i386/iso-hybrid/ ?
<Krawlezt> Ja, juste!
<Krawlezt> Jag har 8gb's usb nu
<Krawlezt> Så därför går den där :)
<phnom> Vet inte riktigt vad siffran står för i namnet på iso-filerna du länkade till, men att ta en mitt i serien kan ju inte bli bra :P
<amelia> fgh: jag svarade på det.
<amelia> fgh: 11:55 < amelia> fgh: jag menar att jag inte ser poängen med att göra så om du  bara ska surfa.
<amelia> gah, min virtuella xp måste vara det segaste ever och nu har den bestämt att det 640x480 är en rätt bra storlek på upplösning. :(
<fgh> haha nu orkar jag inte leta längre, hur slussar jag alla http-förfrågningar från x.x.x.x på mitt lan till y.y.y.y på samma lan med iptables? :|
<amelia> fgh: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s x.x.x.x -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-source y.y.y.y:80
<amelia> tror jag iaf
<amelia> något åt det hållet... har ingenstans att testa lixom.
<amelia> eller hm, SNAT istället för DNAT kanske..
<amelia> eller inte alls så... iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d x.x.x.x -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination y.y.y.y:80
<fgh> tack, eller nåt
<fgh> :)
<fgh> funka inte
<amelia> nu orkar jag inte mer. varför funkar inte min virtuella maskin?
<laura_> amelia, har du också konverterat till windowsvärlden?
<antii> :p
<amelia> laura_: huh?
<antii> "också"?
<laura_> jag har gått över typ på heltid till 7:an
<laura_> antii, är det dig jag har på msn?
<laura_> antti heter iofs han
<amelia> laura_: konverterat? jag har väl alltid kört windows på ett eller annat sätt... oftast virtuellt eller med rdp..
<antii> laura_: är nog inte jag =)
<laura_> amelia, okej, men vad gör du i windows?
<amelia> laura_:  använder ett ärendehanteringssystem
<maxjezy> amelia, jaha :)
<antii> amelia: lotus? :>
<amelia> antii: nej
<amelia> antii: maximo
<maxjezy> undra vad man ska hitta på idag, har sorterat alla bilder inatt och fixat med mapparna så de ser lite mer strukturerat ut
<antii> såpass
<maxjezy> antii, gåre bra på jobbet ?
 * Barre är fast i winxp med sina verktyg :-/
<antii> maxjezy: tänkte precis fråga detsamma, ja :D.. själv?
<amelia> jag har också winxp... en virtuell, den fungerar inte alls. hänged sig för sjunde gången nu för 5 min sedan... får inte liv i den igen. :(
<antii> amelia: :(
<maxjezy> antii, jag är ju föräldraledig nu :)
<maxjezy> går på föräldrapenningsdagarna
<antii> justja
<maxjezy> funkar virtuellt xp med drivrutiner och tvkort tro?
<maxjezy> jag har ett kort som inte fungerar i win7
<maxjezy> finns dock drivisar till xp
<maxjezy> någon som vet var man kan köpa led lampor billigt?
<Haffe> Vilken sockel ska du ha?
<Haffe> GU10? E14? E27?
<maxjezy> olödda
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Du menar lysdioder.
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> 1-4 w
<Haffe> Går verkligen lösa lysdioder så högt?
<Haffe> Det där låter som powerleds.
<maxjezy> 1 w vet jag att det finns iaf
<maxjezy> men jag har även sett med E27 sockel
<maxjezy> 3 w
<maxjezy> en enkel diod i
<propus> elfa eller www.electrokit.com/
<Philip5> elfa... det väcker lite nostalgi
<maxjezy> shit va dyra de är
<Haffe> maxjezy: Ja, det är nog powerleds du tänker på.
<maxjezy> 100 st kostar 9950 kr
<maxjezy> 3,6 wattare
<Haffe> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cree-p4-led-emitter-wd-1302
<maxjezy> läser en kommentar till den Haffe
<maxjezy> "Great LED , I have nothing negative to say , I licked it so much , I ordered another ."
<Haffe> Hahahha.
<Haffe> Fantastiskt.
<maxjezy> tror de behöver gå ner i pris en aning till innan jag köper
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur många behöver du då om det ska bli så dyrt?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha mååååånga
<maxjezy> 100 w minst
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nya digikam är ute. starta baka. :P
<alphahanen> Nu har jag provinstallerat OpenIndiana. Bara skräp
<alphahanen> SÃ¥ jag tog bort det snabbt
<alphahanen> Så nu är det Crunchbang igen
<alphahanen> Ett tag iaf. Tills nästa test
<andol> alphahanen: Vad var så skräpigt med OpenIndiana då?
<alphahanen> andol,  Nja skräp kanske var att ta i. men trots att jag valde allt rätt så blev det en salig blandning av Svenska Och Engelska
<alphahanen> Och så var det en hel del som inte ville funka
<andol> Ahh, att översättningarna är bristfälliga förvånar mig inte alls.
<Kurdistan> alphahanen, vad är det för fel på crunchbang?
<Kurdistan> förträfflig liten rakare
<alphahanen> Kurdistan,  Inget fel alls. Snabb och bra
<Kurdistan> alphahanen=itmannen? :)
<alphahanen> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är nästan klar ;)
<alphahanen> Varför tror du det ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bra då aktiverar jag snart :) ditt repo.
<Philip5> snart snart snart.... ;)
<Kurdistan> jag har den inte igång för senaste nvidia fungerar ingen vidare med mitt kort
<alphahanen> Jalla jalla
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ajdå, såg att det kommit en ny beta drivis
<Kurdistan> alphahanen, :) eftersom det är bara itmannen som kommer med sådana nick.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp, den påstås hjälpa.
<alphahanen> Kurdistan,  Tycker du inte det passar som nick ?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så du är lite sugen på att få betadrivisarna packade? ;)
<Kurdistan> alphahanen, ja, även ditt nick med allah passa dig. :)
<alphahanen> :D
<Philip5> nästan sjukt bra grafik på spelen i sin androidmobil man kan ha nu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INkLEzP9Pdw
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nja, jag fegar. just nu så fungerar de som kommer med buntu.
<alphahanen> Kurdistan,  Jag bara fånar mig
<Kurdistan> Philip5, dock påstås att de även ska fixa visuella effekterna
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> funkar bra på mitt kort dock
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nvidia geforce go 7400 varit problematisk ett tag
<Kurdistan> som du vet
<Kurdistan> sedan sommar typ
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Vad har du för android ?
<Philip5> alphahanen: htc sensation
<Kurdistan> kan ej få effekter fungera varken kwin eller compiz
<Kurdistan> :) får jag effekterna fungerad blir nog kde med kwin aktuell
<Kurdistan> eller så lägger jag till compiz till xubuntu
<Philip5> har det inte varit mycket strul med just 7400?
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Ok. Själv så köpte jag en ny. Samsung Galaxy S Plus
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp mkt strul.
<Philip5> alphahanen: trevligt
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Väldigt snabb
<Philip5> alphahanen: nyligen eller? din första androidlur eller?
<alphahanen> Philip5,  När jag köpte 1 billig för 2 veckor sen. Men den hade för liten skärm upptäckte jag senare. Så  det fick bli en till
<Philip5> alphahanen: hehe, ja billiga är ju inte så kul. men du är ny på androidtåget då i alla fall? välkommen i klubben :)
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Tack för välkommandet. Men helt ny är jag inte. Kört ett par plattor ett tag
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> alphahanen: har du börjat labba med alternativa roms och flashat om?
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Och i en av dom så har jag ubuntu och Debian 6
<Philip5> coolers
<alphahanen> Funkar riktigt bra
<alphahanen> men som du vet måsta man roota dom först
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> root är ju bland det första man skaffar sig om man bara kan på sin lur
<alphahanen> Man kan fråga sig varför jag vill ha det. mest bara för att det går :)
<Philip5> det också men också för att kunna flasha om med nya coola roms
<CasperN> någon som provat nya scribus än?
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar. Men det blir säkert bra :)
<CasperN> 4år sedan förra stabila
<Philip5> alphahanen: har du inte börjat hänga på xda än?
<alphahanen> Philip5,  Nä jag vet inte ens vad det är
<Philip5> alphahanen: ett forum för de riktiga hackarna som grejar med mobiler. kolla vad de gör med din modell här: http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) hur går det med bakningen?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: håller på att bygga lokalt här men varje bygge tar ju fan 40 min även på min burk. fått bygga om 3 gånger för det var saker som missats :(
<Philip5> ganska fett program
<Kurdistan> Philip5, np. ta din tid. jag har ej brådska.
<Kurdistan> intressant bugg är att gnome systemlog filer ej fungerar i xubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> men ksystemloggar fungerar
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo sedan ska den ju köa på launchpad och byggas där så det tar nog ett par timmar det också
<Kurdistan> Philip5, inga problem. jag aktiverar repon imorgon :).
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du testat beta drivrutiner av nvidia?
<Haffe> Har någon av er testat en AMD C-60.
<Haffe> Jag funderar på hur trött den är i en laptop.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nop
<Philip5> e
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, Current long-lived branch release: 275.43
<Kurdistan> hmm kanske dessa drivrutiner fungerar med effekter
<Kurdistan> kan du fixa dessa till repot?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> har bara stöd för nvidia-current och det kan bara vara en version
<Kurdistan> Philip5, menar du att du bara har stöd för det eller vad?
<Philip5> fast rent tekniskt så går det men då måste paketen heta något annat
<Kurdistan> eller menar du att long-lived ej fungerar med senaste x-server?
<Philip5> menar att de då måste packas som något annat men ppan kan bara ha en version av en paketsvit och då senaste version man laddar upp
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej. du har ingen möjlighet skapa nytt ppa för just den eller skicka den till mig över dropbox? :)
<Philip5> man kan bygga en nvidia-current men som 275.43 som den hela tiden vill uppdatera
<Philip5> eller möjligen krångla till en ny serie som heter nvidia-275 men det är  lite meck att göra ny serie
<Philip5> undrar vad de har för startbild i digikam 2.5.0 nu :)
<Philip5> brb
<swecarp> god kväll it
<swecarp> godkväll Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, godkväll.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du digikam installerat på den där burken?
<Philip5> är det mitt paket med 2.4.1?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken burk? menar du min?
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> yes
<Philip5> skulle du kunna starta den och pastea components information på pastebin?
<Philip5> vill bara se vad för versioner som egentligen ändrades med 2.5.0
<einand> 2cm snö
<swecarp> einand:  häör är det snöblandat
<Philip5> Kurdistan: btw, vad har du för kamera? någon särskild eller kör med digikam för att bara ordna bilder ändå?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ordna bilder.
<Kurdistan> även shotwell eller vad det heter fungerar bra för uppgiften.
<Kurdistan> dock gillar jag digikam mer för tillfället
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hittar du components information i digikam under help-menyn?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du borde skaffa en systemkamera. tror du skulle gilla det
<Kurdistan> yes
<Philip5> Kurdistan: i components information har du också "copy to clipboard" klicka där och klistra in på pastebin
<Kurdistan> ska göras
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det händer inget
<Philip5> borde det göra. du borde få all texten där i rutan så du kan klistra in den som just text
<Philip5> på t ex pastebin om du går in på en sådan sajt och postar
<Kurdistan> Philip5, fungerar inte :)
<Kurdistan> kan ta skärmdump
<Philip5> oki
<Dynamit> fuck hatar att vara maktlös av någon andledning svarar inte maskinerna hemma hos farsann fn hoppas farmor åker till farsann ikväll så jag kan förhoppningsvis fixa det och då jäklar ska några öppna portar bort som jag kan tänka mig en attack anv. på, för det är det enda jag kan komma på som är fel
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/o4W3U  http://imgur.com/u7T5p  <<---- Philip5 här har du.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: danke schön
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bitte.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: laddar upp digikam nu så får vi se hur lång tid det tar för launchpad att bygga det och göra det tillgängligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, np. hoppas bilderna kom till användning.
<Philip5> jotack, det hade inte blivit någon api-bump på ett ställe där jag trodde
<Philip5> verkar vara ca 1 timme byggkö så det går kanske rätt fort ändå
<Kurdistan> Philip5, brukar det ta tid lägga upp på launchpad?
<Julol> ALLAHU AKBAR
<lapompo> Senaste Kalle Anka-julafton visade de något med Lejonkungen. Verkade vara första filmen, men varför då visa den som "nytt material"?
<lapompo> Är det någon form av remake?
<lapompo> Det är ju en väldigt "ny" Disney-film relativt, så det låter konstigt.
<Silasle> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/01/03/canonical-at-ces-las-vegas-10th-13th-january/
<itmannen> lapompo@   Du verhar stora bekymmer :D
<lapompo> itmannen: ?
<itmannen> lapompo<<  Ja du funderade över lejonkungen på TV :)
<phnom> lapompo: Antagligen för att den inte brukar vara med på julafton, och för att få lite reklam till 3D-remaken för den.
 * alphahanen testar lite i irssi
<lapompo> 3D-remake... hmm...
<lapompo> Tja, det kanske var det.
<lapompo> 3D på Blu-ray.
<lapompo> För alla Lyxfällan-hushåll där de inte äger någon av de många prylar de har.
<amelia> alphahanen: är du inte en alfahane?
 * amelia har två alphahanar hemma...
<amelia> två stycken AlphaServer som heter tyr och ansgar.
<alphahanen> Vikingar ?
<amelia> asagudar är de döpta efter, men det är servrar..
<Haffe> amelia: Ansgar?
<amelia> inte jag som döpt dem dock.
<Haffe> Det var väl han som introducerade kristendom i Sverige.
<amelia> jaha, ingen anning.
<lapompo> Din pojkvän har köpt dem precis som allt annat datorrelaterat, ameliuz.
<lapompo> *jetaz*
<amelia> det var tyr och ansgar som körde ett system som hette freja.
<lapompo> Tyr var dyr.
<amelia> lapompo: omg plix lol..
<lapompo> Asgarv @ ansgar.
<lapompo> Freja hette en båt.
<amelia> tyr var nog faktiskt väldigt dyr på sin tid..
<Haffe> "Sankt Ansgar, född 801, död 3 februari 865[1] i Bremen, var en tysk munk, missionär, helgon och ärkebiskop av Hamburg-Bremen, vilket då också innefattade Norden"
<amelia> Haffe: ofan
<amelia> man lär så länge man lever.
<lapompo> Säkra källor från år 865.
<lapompo> Ni beter er som om det är skrivet i sten.
<amelia> lapompo: säger du någonsin något vettigt här?
<lapompo> Säger enbart vettigt.
<lapompo> Skämtet flög rakt över huvudet på er.
<swecarp> tjabba itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Hojtan unge man.
<amelia> lapompo: ja, det är ju inte så svårt att bli negativt inställd när du beter dig som en 10 åring när det är en tjej i rummet.
<swecarp> va lever du ännu gamleman
<itmannen> amelia<< :)
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Ytterst tillfälligt
<phnom> amelia: Tycker han gör det utan att det behöver vara en tjej närvarande. ^^
<amelia> phnom: är det så illa? det är ju dock inget jag märker av... av förklarliga skäl då kanske..
<swecarp> itmannen:  det är roligt att bli kallad ung när man är 48
<itmannen> Beter vi oss inte lite barnsligt alla ibland ?
<lapompo> Fnys.
<Haffe> Tyr var väl skidåkningens gud.
<swecarp> lite barnsliga måste man va ibland
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Som sagt. Jämfört med mig är du rena ungdomen
<amelia> Haffe: jaså? jag trodde det var gunde. :P
<swecarp> ofan
<itmannen> swecarp<<   är han här ?
<swecarp> nej
<Haffe> amelia:  Han var visst en krigsgud.
<Haffe> Heder och rättvisa.
 * itmannen stänker vigvatten
<itmannen> I förebyggande syfte
<amelia> Haffe: det kan ju förklara varför han överlevde så länge. han krigade väl när han var i produktion.
<swecarp> itmannen:  hur fixar man så ett ny instalerat program syns i menyn på chrunc har försökt leta men fattar inte
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Det är väl bara att dra dit ikonen
<swecarp> ok får testa lite varianter
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Hm. Vänta nu
<swecarp> vad jag förstår så är det lite pill i terminal att göra
<itmannen> swecarp<<  Jag missförstod dig
<itmannen> swecarp<<  jadu det vete rackarn
<Guest89444> finns det någon hjälpsam själ här?
<Haffe> Pröva och se vad som händer.
<amelia> Guest89444: det gör det säkert, men frågan är väl vad du behöver hjälp med och om det finns någon som kan just det här nu.
<Guest89444> håller på att testa lite olika linuxdistros och kan inte få min mus att fungera normalt, den skenar överallt
<Guest89444> hittade ett verktyg "razer device configuration tool" som man tydligen ska kunna köra för att justera det.. men... vet inte vad jag ska göra för att installera programmet
<Guest89444> http://www.bu3sch.de/cms/index.php/razer-nextgen-config-tool   har laddat ner razercfg-0.17.tar.bz2 och packat upp.. men där finns filer som är kryptiska för mig
<Dynamit> så nu är mitt problem fixat
 * JockeTF använder razertool till sin (trasiga) Copperhead.
<JockeTF> http://jocketf.se/files/images/other/razertool.png
<Guest89444> har försökt razertool men den fungerar inte med min modell "Diamondback 3G"
<Dynamit> måste bara lyckas installera mod_throttle så inte problemet återkommer
<JockeTF> Tror det måste vara en Copperhead eller Diamondback för Razertool. Det slutade utvecklas efter Copperhead.
<Peyam> hej
<Guest89444> diamnondback fungerar inte, har diamondback och diamondback 3G, ingen fungerade med det programmet
 * realubot lägger sig i kanalens soffa och slänger upp benen på bordet.
<Peyam> sup itmannen ?
<kodein> jag tar gärna en
<JockeTF> Oh.
<swecarp> itmannen:  löste problemet på mitt egna lilla sätt skapade länk till startfilen på skrivbordet
<kodein> en bägare med gyllene punsch skulle också gå an, på min ära
<JockeTF> "RazerTool is an unofficial tool for controlling Razer Copperhead(TM) mice in *nix.  It has both command-line and gtk+-2.x versions."
<JockeTF> Bara Copperhead då. :P
<itmannen> Peyam<<  Nu har jag sagt NEJ TACK 20 gånger
<Peyam> itmannen:  men man kan inte säga Nej tack
<itmannen> Peyam<<  Det går alldeles utmärkt om man inte vill ha
<Peyam> itmannen:  vf skriver du <<?
<Peyam> skriv ':' som alla andra
 * Peyam laddar ner windows xp till din mini pc
 * Peyam snart räddad från ubuntus fälla
<itmannen> Jag skriver som jag själv tycker iom att jag är myndig
<Peyam> itmannen:  köpte en usb för 59:- 4Gb
<itmannen> Peyam <<  En droppe i havet. För lite utrymme
<Peyam> har en extern minne 3 TR
<Peyam> köpte i Japan
<itmannen> Allt under 32 är bortkastade pengar
<itmannen> USB-pinne alltså
<lapompo> Ööööh...
<lapompo> Varför är alla tjejer i svenska porrfilmer danskor?
<Philip5> lapompo: det där har absolut inget med den här kanalen att göra
<itmannen> vilken ovanligt idiotisk fråga här
<Philip5> verkligen
<lapompo> Har allt med den här kanalen att göra.
<Philip5> lapompo: lägg ner eller få ban
<lapompo> Bajsa dig själv i munnen.
<madbear> ban!
<phnom> Invoke the banhammer!
<madbear> banbanban
<kodein> det är ju inte direkt första gången han gör så där
<Philip5> så
<Peyam> itmannen:  tycker du? usb över 32 är ganska dyra
<Peyam> itmannen:  varför tkr du under 32 är useless?
<phnom> Hmm, vilken kanal är det man ber om unaffiliated cloaks i? #freenode?
<antii> aa
<Philip5> phnom: ja
<phnom> Okay :)
<Peyam> Efter att jg läst 15 hp ekonomi på högskolan så tog jag reda på idag att dessa 15 hp räknas inte i min civilingenjör  ubildning
<Peyam> jag har alltså fortfarande 6 hp underskott hp
<Peyam> skjut mig bara i huvet
<Peyam> de borde vara lite mer specifika att man borde ta kurser som är aktuella just gör min utbildning och inte vilken utbilning som helst
<kodein> nåja, du skulle ju kunna försöka plocka ut en kand i ekonomi på sidan
<Peyam> kodein:  det var så dumt av mig för jag tog just den kursen för att jag hade ett underskott på 6 hp vilket alla andra  har
<Peyam> men jag had eingen aning om att  man borde välja ur vissa individuella som just har med  min utbildning att göra
<Peyam> jag trodde vilken kurs som helst var som helst i sverige skulle gälla
<phnom> Peyam: Vet inte hur det är med bologna, men med det gamla upplägget så får man ju ha ~15hp eller vad det är som får vara vad som helst.
<Peyam> phnom:  jag ska till min studievägledare
<Peyam> jag blir så besviken att jag inte håller mig informerad med sådan t:S
<phnom> Jag fick ju t.ex. tillgodoräkna mig en distanskurs i androidutveckling som inte finns här på LTH. Iofs är den ju lite relevant iaf. Men ekonomi ingår ju i den nya mastersexamen så...
<Haffe> phnom: Jag håller på att kriga om det jag också.
<Haffe> Är det 3 hp ekonomi eller är den en avslutade kurs på 3 hp?
<Haffe> på minst 3 hp d.v.s.
<Peyam> phnom:  ekonomi har inget med min utbildning att göra- Jag tog det som en extra kurs så jag kan programmera bokföring program gratis åt företagare
<phnom> Den heter industriell ekonomi, är på 7.5hp tror jag.
<Peyam> Haffe:  15 hp avslutad
<phnom> Peyam: Trodde IKAK ingick i alla civ. ing. sen 2007
<Peyam> Ikak?
<Peyam> vad är ikak
<Haffe> phnom: Hur examineras den?
<phnom> industriell ekonomi allmän kurs eller nåt sånt heter den här
<Peyam> Jo det är en inriktning men det kommer inte jag ta
<phnom> Haffe: Tenta, tror jag. Har aldrig läst den eftersom jag började 2006
<Peyam> och det heter Indek
<Peyam> inte ikak
<Haffe> Ok.
<phnom> Peyam: Det finns en kurs här som heter indek, som alla program läser. Det är en del av det nya bologna.
<Peyam> phnom:  inte va jag vet . Du kan ha rätt faktiskt
<phnom> Kan vara jag som blandar ihop namnen, vet att det finns en ekonomikurs iaf.
<phnom> Eller så svamlar jag bara. ;-)
<Peyam> är wordpress seg för alla?
<Peyam> eller det bara jag?
<nikke> Hello and good evening
<nikke> :)
<nikke> Philip5: Hockey ikväll! :)
<Philip5> nikke: jajamen, men förra gången så var du inte närvarande när det begav sig
<nikke> nyår för tusan
<nikke> kom hem precis efter matchen
<nikke> :P
<nikke> såg däremot första period där jag var och firade nyår men sen hände det för mycket :P
<phnom> Jaaaahopp...
<phnom> Där vart det myrornas krig på TVn istället...
 * realubot informerar kanalen om att han snart ska brygga dagens första kopp kaffe.
<kodein> vad har du för bryggare?
<phnom> Och vilken dist kör den?
<Peyam> var i media markt idag
<Peyam> asså saker och ting är inte billiga
 * phnom can haz cloak :>
<Peyam> en Skit tv kostar 1500:-
<Peyam> an måste vara dum i huvet för o köpa det. för det hade inget annat än en scart och en hdmi och en usb
<Peyam> jag har fan 4 usb 4 hdmi två scart och vga och massor
<phnom> Peyam: Jobba extra så har du råd.
<phnom> Jaha, det var bara generellt gnäll.
<Peyam> phnom:  jag ska försöka. Det är bara löjligt att ngn som jobbar för datoravdelningen inte kan skillnaden med vga och en hdmi
<Peyam> jag sökte jobb 15 ggr å mediamarkt
<Peyam> ändå så är det en idiot som får jobbet
<realubot> Jag tycker dom har ganska ok koll på Mediamarkt.
<Dynamit> Det är då man säger eran personal är helt inkompetenta
<phnom> Sök ett annat jobb då? Kan ju alltid försöka ta ett som övnings/labbhandledare på skolan.
<Peyam> realubot:  det hade inte de idag. En gamal gubbe kommer och frågar vad han ska kabel. Han verkar inte ha ngn koll på vad en dator består av och personalen ställer massor med frågor om vad han har för grafikkort o sv osv
<Peyam> men dah
<Peyam> jag sökte 15 ggr
<Peyam> jag fatta rinte hur jag inte kan få jobb dr
<kodein> de kanske tycker du är för enträgen?=
<phnom> Gah </3 funktioner som gör nästan samma sak, med likadana argument, och döpta till show respektive Show...
<phnom> Och båda används i samma fil... "Kan inte du bara fixa några små buggar?" /bitter
<Peyam> phnom:  vem pratar du med?
<phnom> Peyam: Ingen speciell, bara gnäller lite högt så du ska veta hur bra du har det.
<Dynamit> Hej, vist i tusan måste jag inte öppna smtp porten för att kunna ta-emot mail på en mail server jag driver utan att det räcker med t.ex. PoP3 porten?
<einand> Dynamit: självklart måste du ju ha smtp porten öppen, hur skall du annars ta mot mailen
<Peyam> haha
<Barre> Dynamit: om du vill ta emot mail från andra mailservrar så måste du öppna smtp (port 25). POP3 används av klienterna för att hämta mail från din server
<Dynamit> Fn då är det det jag har glömt baa
<Dynamit> går det inte göra en ful omdirigering av portval då?
<Dynamit> via inställningar hos Dns hosten
<Dynamit> ?
<Barre> nej, det kan jag inte tänka mig. Vad jag vet så har inte MX record någon hänvisning till portnummer, enbart FQDN
<nikke> snart är det dags Philip5
<Barre> frustrerande.. mina filsystem (två av åtta) fick hicka. ingen aning om varför...
<Barre> samtidigt dessutom.?!?
<JockeTF> Döende hårddisk kanske? :P
<Barre> nej, har kollar ordentligt och filsystemen ligger på två av varandra oberonde raid-set
<Barre> två filer blev korrupta och gick inte att laga. /etc/default/locales samt .irssi/config  (om jag inte upptäcker några fler allt eftersom).. nåja.. tbx nu ialla fall
<nikke> amelia: kör du fedora?
<Philip5> nikke: har du laddat upp då? såg du matcherna igår? finland övertygade ju inte direkt mot slovakien
<nikke> Philip5: haha jag har laddat upp med några liter julmust :) såg ju inte matchen igår men läste om det
<Philip5> nikke: jag såg båda matcherna. ryssarna - tjeckerna var rätt kul även om det bara blev 2-1 efter förlängning och ryssarnas avgörande mål kunde ju diskuteras efter en högklubba som sänkte en tjeckisk back utan avblåsning och det blev mål i röran
<Peyam> vill lära mig allt om hemmabio och multimedia
<nikke> Philip5: sätter mig i soffan vi hörs vid periodpaus
<Philip5> nikke: oki
<amelia> nikke: japp
<amelia> om man ändå kunde sova..
<Philip5> amelia: du kan kolla på semifinal i hockey-vm :)
<coobra> Philip5: kanal ?
<amelia> Philip5: ganska ointresserad av det tyvärr.
<amelia> men jag är ju lite nyfiken på varför nikke undrade om jag kör fedora..
<amelia> Philip5: när är det paus?
<coobra> amelia: feoamelia :D
<Philip5> coobra: tv3
<Philip5> amelia: om 4 speltidsminuter
<coobra> Philip5:  tack fick jag något kul att se på
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> katten sitter och stirrar på mig
<Barre> amelia: jag kan skicka över lite administrativa internprylar jag behöver fixa, så har du att göra. t.ex. körjournal, representationssammanställning, e.t.c
<coobra> Barre: :p
<amelia> Philip5: det lät högst relativt..
<coobra> Philip5: vafan Finnarna
<amelia> Barre: det går bra ändå.. jag har precis gett upp det kryptiska exceldokumentet jag försökte fylla i.
<amelia> nu undrar jag dock var fan jag har gjort av datorn.. :S
<coobra> hehe
<Philip5> coobra: ja de fick lite flax där
<Philip5> inte helt ovanligt när sverige ligger på och ligger på så kommer ett mål i baken
<coobra> ja
<Philip5> amelia: nu är det paus
<coobra> katten är helt tokig
<realubot> Det finns tillfällen då man önskar att man var en hejare på excel, word m.m.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Peyam> du missade inte 00:00
<Peyam> coolt
<coobra> x_link: är du där eller är det auto
 * x_link är på autopilot just nu. Vänligen skriv i PM om det är viktigt.
<coobra> hahah
<x_link> :D
<coobra> x_link: <3
<amelia> neh, nu går jag och lägger mig.
<coobra> amelia: gn
<amelia> natti natt!
<coobra> Philip5: ghha kan dom inte göra mål på returerna ?
<nikke> det här var ju inte så bra
<coobra> nikke:  vad är inte så bra?
<nikke> matchen..
<Philip5> coobra: det ska ju vara spännande och inte för enkelt
<nikke> dom hade ju hela första
<coobra> Philip5: vinner dom så är det ok
<nikke> nu börjar dom ju ta igen det men första 10 av andra var ju sådär
<coobra> anarars fuck you
<Philip5> men va fan
<nikke> kul...
<Philip5> perkele
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> morrn morrn
<coobra> Philip5: ja nura ?
<coobra> tror det här går åt helvete
<maxjezy> hokky?
<nikke> coobra: säg inte det
<coobra> ja
<Peyam> coobra:  vilka spelar?
<Peyam> hocky
<Philip5> coobra: ja det känns inte som sverige är riktigt tända
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) digikam fungera perfekt.
<Kurdistan> danke
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så klart :)
<Kurdistan> synd så går det dåligt för knattarna mot finnarna
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så när ska du skaffa systemkamera så du kan bli en riktig digikam power user??
 * realubot gör enmansvågen åt x_link.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du får gärna köpa en eller ge. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag har redan en ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ingen reserv? :)
<realubot> Philip5: Få se dina kort då? Var laddar du upp dom?
<Philip5> och nu har jag galna störningar på tv3
<Kurdistan> är det paus nu i hockey eller har min stream fått fnatt?
<madbear> jag oxå
<madbear> min tv3 är helt svart
<madbear> WTDF
<madbear> WTF
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara en point n' shoot
<Philip5> madbear: verkar ha problem med sändningen
<nikke> cp tv tre
<madbear> SVT skulle ha haft det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad det nu innebär så tar jag emot :).
<madbear> renberg:"chris, ge mig en kram"
<madbear> :D
<einand> Coolt, min RGB stöder numera 16 581 375 färger
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hehe, ta nu din veckopeng och köp en trevlig kamera och kom ihåg att nikon alltid är bäst :P
<nikke> streama matchen?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) får bli framtidsinvestering.
<nikke> vart :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja det är en investering för framtiden i alla fall
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) knattarnas match ser jag på stream
<Philip5> tv3 är stendöd här
<nikke> samma här
<nikke> http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23JVM12?q=%23JVM12
<nikke> :P
<Kurdistan> seriöst streamem visar massa reklam
<Philip5> de streamar väl bara tns-sändningen rakt av?
<Kurdistan> tns?
<nikke> url tack
<Kurdistan> nikke, kolla pm.
<nikke> Philip5: eurosport 2 sänder
<Philip5> nikke: vilken tur
<nikke> ja verkligen
<nikke> läste det på twitter
<Philip5> skit tv3
<Kurdistan> :) får man inte tack?
<nikke> Kurdistan: palla sop för fan
<nikke> sänds ju på eurosport 2
<nikke> Philip5: kollar du ES2?
<Philip5> streamen jag kollade på så var det ju kommentatorer på franska
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du ska få bättre stream
<Kurdistan> kolla pm
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kollar på tvn nu
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) skyll dig själv.
<Kurdistan> gör så. :)
<Philip5> men jag har dåliga vibbar om den här matchen
<Philip5> sverige som lag visar dålig gnista
<nikke> behöver ett mål nu snabbt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, finnarna är inte precis blåbärslag.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: hur många kurder bor i  norra delen?
<Peyam> utan o kolla WP
<Philip5> så ja
<nikke> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kurdistan> det finns inga exakta uppgifter
<Kurdistan> kurder tror 20-25 miljoner
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nu laddar jag upp darktable 0.9.3 på min ppa också :)
<Kurdistan> turkar uppskattar runt 12-15 miljoner
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast det programmet har inte du så stor nytta av antar jag
<Kurdistan> Philip5, exakt. :)
<Kurdistan> tack ändå
<Kurdistan> 1-2
<Philip5> men kommentatorerna på eurosport 2 var rätt mossiga
<Kurdistan> tog det inte på skr.?
<Kurdistan> menar sveriges mål
<Philip5> det får den men det får inte göras avsiktligt
<Philip5> också skillnad i den reglen med internationella regler mot elitserien
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det såg avsiktligt ut.
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-04
<maxjezy> även saker som ser avsiktliga ut kan ju vara oavsiktliga
<maxjezy> bättre låta det gå än dömma bort ett mål
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, sant.
<maxjezy> så har man käkat 200 gram nudlar
<Philip5> nu är bilden cp på eurosport 2 också
<Philip5> trött man blir
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hos mig är den fin. :)
<Philip5> skitmatch med skitbild
<madbear> Philip5: livetv.ru/en ....
<maxjezy> vaffaen
<nikke> Philip5: http://www8.livetv.ru/webplayer2.php?t=mips&c=82222&lang=en&eid=101074&lid=12213&ci=214&si=2
<Philip5> madbear: roligt när amerikansk kommentator säger namnen hela tiden :)
<maxjezy> sverige finland?
<Philip5> ja
<madbear> Philip5: japp :D
<madbear> NORDSTROM
<madbear> samma som mig
<madbear> freeberg
<Philip5> klejson
<Philip5> klingbuurg
<Philip5> svenskarna får ju bara åka längs sargen och ta avslut från pissiga vinklar
<Philip5> spela på finnarnas vilkor
<maxjezy> så de ska vara
<maxjezy> egentligen borde finnarna ta över sverige
<maxjezy> så de blir lite ordning och reda
<Philip5> pffff
<maxjezy> slopa kungen och så får sverige ett hockeylag värt namnet
<maxjezy> fan vilken panna han hade
<maxjezy> oh
<maxjezy> mitt IP har blivit utvalt
<Philip5> va dfan
<maxjezy> jag kan vinna!!!!
<Philip5> mååållll
<maxjezy> helvetes jävlar
<maxjezy> svenne tar ifatt
<Philip5> oh så var det friiiiiiberg
<maxjezy> jaja, lite match
<Philip5> målvaktstavla
<Kurdistan> skitmål
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> seriöst först felaktig mål och sedan målvaktstavla
<Kurdistan> :P någon måste varit snäll
<Philip5> svettigt
<maxjezy> ta en dusch :)
<madbear> får man göra sådär kanske
<madbear> i offensiv
<madbear> på offensiv halva
<Philip5> viasat borde inte få sända hockey för det är väl de som har både tv3 och eurosport eller?
<Kurdistan> ha det bra. nu ska kurden sova.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nu när det är som mest spännande
<realubot> Simma lugnt i sängen Kurdistan.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :). sant. jag kanske borde vänta.
<Kurdistan> :) äh jag orkar inte går till sängs.
<Kurdistan> realubot, danke.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du får berätta om slutmin.
<madbear> Philip5: stream #2 är ju swe
<madbear> :D
<nikke> Philip5: nervöst nu
<Philip5> ja
<nikke> är din stream bra?
<Philip5> jag kollar på tv3 nu
<nikke> lägger ner laptopen så jag inte slår sönder den
<nikke> brb
<Philip5> hehe
<madbear> jag oxå nu Philip5
<madbear> men det va samma
<madbear> på .. länken jag råkade klistra in här :P
<nikke> måste sätta första
<nikke> får panik annars
<nikke> SÅÅÅJA
<nikke> FRIBERG <3
<nikke> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<nikke> NUUURA
<nikke> satan
<nikke> SÅ SKÖNT
<Philip5> sataaaan perkele
<Philip5> jobbigt för deras kapten som bränner helt sin straff
<nikke> haha ja
<Philip5> men det måste vara en av de sämsta semifinalerna jag sett
<Philip5> riktig skitmatch
<nikke> ja
<maxjezy> ja fan
<maxjezy> helt helvetisk
<maxjezy> såg ni den svenska finnen som va helt värdelös
<maxjezy> han kommer få pisk i duschen
<maxjezy> bäst att hålla hårt i tvålen
<Philip5> hehem menar du granberg?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> nej fan inte den här uttjatade låten
<Philip5> vilken blick finnska målisen hade när han skulle så och få pris för bäste finsk på plan och skulle fotas
<nikke> haha ja
<maxjezy> peta näsan gjorde han
<maxjezy> mitt i bästa sändningstid
<nikke> synd om finnen
<nikke> dock
<nikke> Ja va ska man säga
<Philip5> nikke: en finne kan väl gott ha lite så ;)
<nikke> otroligt skönt iallafall
<nikke> tips på bra film?
<nikke> ?? :D
<Philip5> nikke: strax dags för nästa semi :D
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen
<Philip5> itmannen: du vaknar lagom till andra semifinalen i jvm :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jisses, som du brukar säga.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten?
<realubot> Philip5: Vilka är det som spelar?
<Philip5> ryssarna mot canada spelar om att få möta sverige i finalen
<itmannen> Jag är inte riktigt kry. Och då brukar jag vakna och kan inte somna om på ett tag
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> många som har influensa nu så det kanske är nått sånt
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Nejdå. Det är inte flunsan. Mina lungor vill inte vara med. Och det brukar vara trevligt att få lite syre :)
<Philip5> aha
<itmannen> Så jag är uppe och drar i mig preparat.
<itmannen> Så blir det när man tokrökt i 35 år. Så tag lärdom
<einand> jag hatar stormen
<itmannen> Men jag klagar inte. Jag rår för det själv :)
<einand> jvm? Java Virtual Machine
 * realubot tar lärdom av itmannen och började inte röka.
<itmannen> Utmärkt
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker man får klaga även om man rår för det själv. Du har ju knappast haft avsikten att bli sjuk när du tokrökte. Du har inte haft uppsåt.
<realubot> einand: Lamporna blinkar här lite då och då. Det är ett rejält oväder ute nu.
<realubot> Vinden viner som bara katten. Fråga mig inte hur katten viner.
<realubot> maxjezy: Are you there?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nä förvisso är det så
<einand> realubot: samma här
<itmannen> Ha de gott folket. Krälar mot sovplatsen igen.
<Philip5> nikke: sover du?
 * realubot lägger sig mellan itmannen och hans fru.
<Philip5> liiite mer fart i den här semifinalen
<realubot> liiite bättre lag som spelar.
 * realubot uttalar sig om matchen utan att ha sett en sekund.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> sverige har ju slagit ryssarna som spelar nu
<Philip5> och ryssarna leder över canada
<realubot> Ja ja.
<realubot> Jag har inte sett en match.
<realubot> Det är synd att systemkameror är så dyra.
<Philip5> men den här matchen är klart mer underhållande än som tråkfinnarna spelade med sverige
<Philip5> jo men de är värda sina pengar
<Philip5> 6 jan nu ska nikon ha pressrelease för en ny systemkamera som jag är nyfken på vad det blir
<Philip5> en ny proffskamera tror jag
<Philip5> realubot: vad kollar du på för kamera då?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag kollar inte på någon kamera alls. Jag har tittat runt lite på skoj innan bara. Jag har inte råd att köpa en kamera.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad gör du med bilderna du plåtar då?
<Philip5> aha, ingen särskild. du får spara till en
<realubot> Philip5: Använder du Gimp/Photoshop mycket?
<Philip5> har dem här lokalt, ibland printar och lite sånt
<realubot> Bildredigering då?
<Philip5> jovars men mer bibble
<realubot> Bibble?
<Philip5> skulle gärna köra lightroom om det funkade bra i wine
<einand> nä, skall man sova
 * einand har en 3d kamera
<realubot> Att redigera en bild är väl halva jobbet för en fotograf nu?
<einand> dock på tok för lite mjukvara som kan hantera det
<Philip5> realubot: http://bibblelabs.com/
<Philip5> och så använder jag digikam för att organisera bilderna
<realubot> Philip5: Aha. Bibblelabs har jag aldrig hört talas om innan.
<Philip5> bibble och lightroom och andra sådana program är specialgjorda för att redigera bilder som är i digitalkamerans raw-format
<realubot> Lightroom känner jag till. Det är ju Adobes programvara.
<Philip5> bibble är bäst för att det finns för linux
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> Lightroom är ett häftigt namn.
<einand> älskar att man kan spara flera bits minne genom att optimera sin kod, utan att tappa någon funktionalitet alls
<realubot> einand: Hur då?
<einand> nu senast tog jag bort funktioner för färger och skrev om dom till defines i stället, spara ca 200Bytes minne
<Philip5> optimerade algoritmer?
<einand> är en chip, på 1Mhz så tror inte algortimer gör saker bättre
<Philip5> realubot: jag tycker du ska spara till en sådan här kamera direkt: http://nikon.se/sv_SE/product/digital-cameras/slr/professional/d3x
<Philip5> som hittat
<realubot> Lågstatuskamera. Det går ju inte ens att fotografera under vatten med kameran.
<Philip5> jodå man kan ha ett undervattenhus för den som tillval
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> så se så... köp!
<realubot> Vad har du för kortnummet då?
<realubot> *kortnummer
<Philip5> tssss
<realubot> Hoho
<realubot> Philip5: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten?
<Philip5> kollar på hockey
<realubot> Du är ett riktigt hockey-fan.
<Philip5> tycker landskamper är kul och junior-vm är underhållande hockey. de vill så mycket så det är fart och fläkt
<Philip5> utom när vi spelar mot tråkfinland
<Philip5> canada gjorde mål nyss och vips så rasade det in kommentarer från canadensare på twitter
<Philip5> hha, ska se vad de skriver nu när ryssarna gjorde mål
<realubot> Du ser kanske en och annan ny stjärna födas i jvm.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt men när de spelar där så är de blivande stjärnorna redan upptäckta
<realubot> Mm, kanske det.
<Philip5> vissa är redan proffs när de är 19 år
<realubot> Jag blir nog aldrig något hockeyproffs.
<Philip5> nog för sent
<realubot> Ja.
<Philip5> hehe, canadensare på twitter är riktigt dåliga förlorare
<realubot> Alla vet att Kanada är bäst i hockey oavsett hur turneringarna slutar.
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> haha mål igen av ryssarna
<Philip5> kolla här på twitter https://twitter.com/#!/search/2012wjc
<Philip5> kan du följa uppdateringar om folk som twittrar om matchen med den taggen
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Snart dags att sova.
<realubot> Det är datorns fel att dygnsrytmen är så kass.
<realubot> itmannen: Gå och lägg dig.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Jag har gjort det. men vakanade igen
<itmannen> Ska koola distlistan ett tag
<itmannen> *kolla
<Philip5> sova kan man ju inte göra när det är underhållande hockey på tv
<Philip5> alltid kul att se kanadensare göra bort sig
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Om det torde de lärde tvista
<Philip5> fakta
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Ok. Men inte i min värld
<Philip5> äsch
<itmannen> Jag är totalt ointresserad av all sport
<itmannen> Varför kolla sport när man kan kolla upp distar
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror jag är för gammal för att bli hockeyproffs och jag tror du ligger i riskzonen också.
<itmannen> realubot<<  Riskzonen med god råge
<realubot> Hehe
<itmannen> Men jag har åkt skridskor en gång i lvet. Tror jag var 7 år. Sen fick jag nog
<realubot> At åka skridskot är överskattat.
<realubot> *Att
<realubot> *skridskor
 * realubot blänger på tangentbordet som stavar så dåligt.
<itmannen> Helt klar. Lättare att sitta vid ett tangentbord
<itmannen> Ja se dessa tangentbord som inte gått i skola
<realubot> Jag tror det är en hårdvarubugg som gör att man trycker ner en tangent och så rapporterar tangentbordet en helt annan till operativsystemet. Jag har råkat ut för buggen i flera tangentbord.
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Du är bäst realubot :D
<itmannen> Att bara komma på en sådan bugg
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Dags att försöka sova. God natt kanalen.
<itmannen> Vi hörs och störs
<Philip5> kul match
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<Barre> morrn
<Krawlezt> Det har inte gått bra med Debian, tankade den som var på 1.1gb men min fil var bara på 800mb.
<Krawlezt> Debian, UNetbootin och min Dator = GÃ¥r inte
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag Debian LiveCD som fungerar men inte på min dator.
<phnom> Morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<speedxcore> Om man väl mäta throughput på en switch, finns det några bra programvaror som ni rekommenderar? eller ska man bara mounta /dev/random på nätverket och börja kopiera till /dev/null på tid?
<khem_> god eftermiddag amelia ;P
<maddoc> speedxcore: iperf
<amelia> hej khem_!
<amelia> khem_: hur är läget?
<andol> speedxcore: Tja, att läsa ur /dev/random lär bli en rätt ordentlig flaskhals, och även om /dev/urandom är bättre så tror jag även det flaskhalsar. Bättre då att förgenerera en bit slumpdata från /dev/urandom och loopa över den.
<andol> speedxcore: Vänta lite, låt mig fiska upp ett exempel
<andol> speedxcore: Sådärja, http://paste.ubuntu.com/792509/
<andol> speedxcore: Notera dock att det finns ett par olika implementation utav netcat, så flaggorna till nc kan skilja. Det centrala är dock att köra det över udp, om det är switchens maxkapacitet du vill mäta.
<speedxcore> andol: tack så mycket ska experimentera lite. Håller på att benchmarka en noname 24portare gigabit
<andol> speedxcore: Ok, sen så testar ju det där bara maxvärdet i en riktning, vilket sällan har så mycket med vanlig trafik att göra. Skadar nog inte att även göra lite tester motsvarande förväntad sorts trafik, etc.
<andol> Framförallt noname kan ju fungera fint med viss sorts trafik, och sen gå total banans med andra paketstorlekar, om det kommer fler maskiner in på nätet, etc.
<speedxcore> andol: Switch chippet kommer från Vitesse iaf
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<Krawlezt> Någon här?
<coobra> nej
<phnom> 85 stycken ungefär
<Krawlezt> phnom: Jo självklart är det folk här men som är vakna är frågan.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Fick erroret: "Invalid Kernel version" när jag bootade Debian Live CD med Unetbootin.
<phnom> Kollat så att du har rätt md5-summa på ison? Om du får ner en med fel storlek så är det ju antagligen nåt som är fel.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Fortsätter tanka ner den som var på 1.1gb
<Krawlezt> Den slutade på 550mb så nu tankade jag torrent versionen och nu är hastigheten hög + den fortsätter där HTTP slutade.
<Krawlezt> Konstigt att den fortsätter kan jag tycka.
<phnom> Kolla md5 sen ändå.
<phnom> md5sum <isofil> ska ge samma som det som står i filen på hemsidan.
<Krawlezt> Varför? Förstår varför inte det fungerade för jag tankade inte hem hela skiten utan bara halva men trodde det var hela.
<Krawlezt> Så nu fortsätter jag tanka :)
<phnom> För att vara säker på att det blir rätt. Torrentprogrammet borde ju iofs kolla sånt självt om det inte är kasst.
<Krawlezt> Får väl testa sen när det är klart, kommer ta en halvtimma (Ligger på 300-400kb/s)
<Slartibart> Kan nån förklara varför iptables blockar en DNS-request från lokala nätet när FORWARD/OUTBOUND-kedjan innehåller "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere" tidigt, bara en ACCEPT-rad och en TCPMSS-rad innan.
<Slartibart> Ingen? Är det dumt att använda iptables?
<kodein> det låter ju lite annars, det där
<Slartibart> kodein: Talking to me?
<kodein> om du inte vill att jag pratar med dig så låter jag väl bli.'
 * kodein -> lunch
<Slartibart> Huh? Så menade jag inte.. Jag var bara osäker på vem det var till.
<Slartibart> Dessutom så vet jag inte vad du menade riktigt heller..
<Slartibart> Det är nåt med iptables som jag inte riktigt greppar..
<amelia> det låter ju onekligen som att det inte borde vara iptables som blockerar din DNS-request..
<Slartibart> amelia: Det är det, sista raden i FORWARD är en lograd, och den syns i syslog. Ska pasta dom kedjorna.
<Slartibart> http://pastebin.com/BTuQTVtx När jag kör nslookup från en dator på det lokala nätet så blir det en "Unknown forward"-rad i syslog.. (Vad jag kan se så..)
<amelia> Slartibart: ok. men då har du förmodligen en custom chain som. kan du paste:a typ iptables -L
<amelia> Slartibart: fast den där LOG, det är en default chain och den ska inte blockera något. bara logga
<Slartibart> amelia: Jag tror vad du än säger, i stort sett. Har stirrat på det här nu utan att komma förbi det här. Här är iaf iptables -L, ursäkta fördröjningen: http://pastebin.com/8HRPnXxt
<amelia> jag har ingen anning. hinner inte riktigt sätta mig in i det heller eftersom att jag är på jobbet. men spontant så kommer den ju till LOG och du får "Unknown forward" så så långt är den inte blockerad och LOG-kedjan innehåller ingen block by default.
<Slartibart> amelia(och andra..): Nä, precis. Men jag prövade 'iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j ACCEPT', dvs forward borde acceptera allt. Men vad jag förstod så föll den fortfarande igenom till 'Unknown forward'. Var det jag som såg fel då? Eller är det nåtning som jag missar?
<amelia> Slartibart: logga den kommer den alltid göra.
<amelia> Slartibart: men att den loggar den som "Unknown forward" betyder inte att den drop:ar paketet.
<Slartibart> amelia: MEn hur vet man isåfall vilken regel som används?? Jag trodde att iptables slutade kolla kedjan så fort en matchande regel hittats?
<bamsefar> Hur gör jag för att installera root-cert i rhel?
<bamsefar> delhage: Du kanske vet. ;]
<bamsefar> Jag har lagt filerna i /etc/pki/tls, något mer ska man väl inte behöva göra?
<andol> bamsefar: Vild gissning, baserat på hur saker hänger ihop i Ubuntu, man 8 update-ca-certificates
<bamsefar> Nä, finns inget sådant
<delhage> bamsefar: finns ingen central store, beror på vilken app
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Nu är det openldap och samba typ.
<bamsefar> Jag försöker göra ldapsearch mot en ldap-server som har ett ssl-cert som är signat av vårt interna CA.
<delhage> /etc/openldap/cacerts då
<bamsefar> Okej
<delhage> och sen cacertdir_rehash /etc/openldap/cacerts
<bamsefar> Tack :)
<delhage> kolla att du har TLS_CACERTDIR /etc/openldap/cacerts i /etc/openldap/ldap.conf också
<delhage> men det är nog default
<bamsefar> Japp
<bamsefar> Det var cacertdir_rehash som gjorde susen. :)
<bamsefar> delhage: Nu funkade ldapsearch, men samba funkar fortfarande inte. :/
<bamsefar> Använder det /etc/pki/tls eller?
<Nafallo> http://chilli.nosignal.org/mirrors/flynet-traceroute.txt
<Nafallo> ^-- bamsefar  :-)
<amelia> hmm, är alla lediga idag eller? ingen har klagat på mitt ärende än..
<amelia> jag som hoppades att jag skulle få prata med lite kul folk när jag hade lagt upp det..
<bamsefar> Haha, jävlar :D
<amelia> rätt snyggt med 18 hopp internt..
<amelia> "min traceroute är längre än din traceroute *na na na nana na na*"
<Dynamit> Det är inget att vara glad över
<Dynamit> så kort som möjligt ska det ju vara så responstiden är så snabb som möjligt :P
<amelia> Dynamit: varför inte?
<Dynamit> så kort som möjligt ska det ju vara så responstiden är så snabb som möjligt :P
<amelia> Dynamit: det är ju skitroligt, det är ju inte mitt nät. :P
<Dynamit> Skulle jag bo hemma hos morsann min mycket så skulle det bli ändringar i nätverkuppsättningen så Vissa datorer fick egna ext. ip så det inte är som nu alla datorer får dela på samma ext. ip vilket innebär att hur mycket dem andra anv. drabbar alla andra också.
<amelia> uhm.. den meningen förstår jag inte.
<amelia> 1. varför kan du inte göra det när du inte bor hos mamma?
<amelia> 2. det är ju inte särskillt svårlöst om du nu har flera externa ip så varför inte bara göra?
<Dynamit> för att jag inte har med deras nätverk att göra då eftersom jag inte blir drabbad, mer en kanske 2-3 dagar varannan vecka max
<Dynamit> flera morsan har oändligt med IPv4 IP då hennes ISP är dhcp servern
<amelia> oändligt?
<amelia> hon kanske ska sälja några till RIPE för de har typ slut, :D
<Dynamit> Ja begär jag 10 ext. ip så får jag det
<Dynamit> det är ju ISP som delar ut Ipv4 adresserna
<Dynamit> så oändligt var att ta i
<Dynamit> det som begränsar är hur många ISP äger
<Dynamit> Alla IPv4 adresser är sålda ja
<Dynamit> Därför börjar IPv6 ha sitt igenombrott ordentligt nu
<amelia> man säljer iofs inte ip-adresser överhuvudtaget, de är gratis... sen är det nog andra begränsningar som gäller än hur många ISP äger... troligen vilka nät som finns route:ade till området där hon bor..
<Dynamit> Jag vet inte vilken subnätmask hennes ISP anv. men det är så många så man kan kalla det "obegränsade" för en normal Svensson
<Dynamit> för vilken "normal Svensson" har typ 20 datorer hemma
<Dynamit> Jag har själv många datorer om man ska tänka på att det är mina datorer som jag själv anv. tror det är 5 styckna var av 3 går 24/7. Dem gör iför sig olika saker men ändå.
<Dynamit> När min dikerad server har 100% frisk CPU fläkt så ska jag låta stå den som router och lite annat
<delhage> bamsefar: det borde väl stå i smb.conf var den ska ligga?
<bamsefar> delhage: Mja, det gör nog inte det.
<bamsefar> delhage: Nu så ansluter den ju inte ens till servern, det känns som ett större problem.
<delhage> handlar det om att samba ska göra ldapuppslag?
<amelia> Dynamit: jag har fler datorer än att jag kan komma ihåg hur många de är. :(
<amelia> Dynamit: fast jag använder bara fyra aktivt. de andra lekar jag med då och då.
<Dynamit> amelia som är dina egna som du anv. eller står dem bara och går ändå
<Dynamit> _?
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> Går det inte att installera skype på ubuntu 11.10'?
<coobra> gör det nog
<amelia> Dynamit: de är mina, men de flesta är avstängda när jag inte leker med dem eftersom att det inte skulle funka annars.
<amelia> peyam: det lär det göra. tänk bara på att skype är 32-bitars, om du har 64-bitars ubuntu. då måste du installera alla 32-bitars libraries också
<peyam> amelia:  jag har en 32 bitars dator nu
<Dynamit> Just det men av typ 5 så går 3 24/7 av mina burkar
<Dynamit> peyam *blä* 32-bit finns det kvar
<peyam> amelia:  står att det är en three part ...
<peyam> Dynamit: ?
<peyam> Dynamit:  Det är en mini dator
<peyam> Tidigare kör jag med 11.04 . Datorn fastnade när jag kopplar datorn til trådlös
<peyam> de har löst det probelemt nu och det glider nice nu
<amelia> peyam: ja, skype är en tredjeparts-programvara. det stämmer bra det.
<Dynamit> ändå 32-bit OS trodde dem nästan var ut-döda vid det här laget
<peyam> Dynamit:  det är det mest vanliga just nu ändå eller?
<amelia> Dynamit: jag har fyra burkar igång dygnet runt hemma och en i serverhallen.
<amelia> ibland fem. när jag har jobbdatorn med mig hem...
<peyam> amelia:  varför skulle man ha datorn i gång flera dygn? vad är du gör egentligen?
<Dynamit> peyam 32-bit OS håller på att dö ut, dem flesta bärbara levereras med 64-bit OS nu för tiden
<Dynamit> för att dem ska göra sitt jobb peyam
<amelia> peyam: tja, tre av dem är servrar, en laptop (orka stänga av den lixom) och sen en såndär mediadata som sköter massa grejjer i hemmet.
<peyam> Dynamit: Går inte att strnta i 32 för att den håller på dö ut
<Dynamit> Jo det gör det man hjälper 32-bit att dö
<peyam> Dynamit:  meh..sluta
<amelia> datorer som man använder varje dag, typ laptopen och jobblaptopen är ju jobbiga att stänga av... suspenda är väl ok om man ska flytta på den.
<Dynamit> amelia, en "normal Svensson" har typ inte 3+ datorer som är ens egna och som anv. för olika saker
<peyam> amelia:  hur påverkar det datorn s prestanda?
<amelia> peyam: inte alls?
<Dynamit> peyam vad jag är allergiskemot 32-bit
<peyam> amelia: är du säker?
<amelia> Dynamit: nej, det har jag väl inte sagt?
<amelia> peyam: jag har inte märkt något iaf
<peyam> amelia:  jag brukar lägga min mini på suspend och ibdland hibernate men då återstår vilket av dem r best. Starta datorn från ram eller hårddisken
<peyam> amelia: jag lägger min stora burk på energisparläge
<peyam> och mini ps oftas på suspend
<peyam> PC
<amelia> mina minidatorer får jag planera lite när jag ska starta och stänga av... det tar sååå lång tid.
<peyam> jag körde 10.04 i ett halv år
<peyam> och jag kan säga att dete mkt skillnad på 10an och 11an
<peyam> 11an ser lite mer förenklad ut
<amelia> det tar väl ungefär 45 minuter att starta den gamla och 30 för den gamla och sen kanske 15-30 min att stänga av dem om man ska göra det snyggt
<peyam> amelia: va?vad är de för datorer
<amelia> 30 för den nyare mende jag såklart
<amelia> peyam: minidatorer
<peyam> 30 minuter?
<amelia> ja, det är rätt normalt.
<peyam> hur stänger du av dem?
<peyam> min tar knapp 10 sec
<Dynamit> Hahaha mina datorer startar helt om på mindre än 3min en av dem startarom på under 1min helt och hållet
<amelia> PWRDWNSYS(IMMED*) brukar jag köra
<Dynamit> och då startar dem över 20 olika program
<peyam> jag ahr inga startup program. det tar knapp 10 sek och starta
<peyam> amelia:  jag vet inte vad pwr... är för ngt
<peyam> fan jag haft skype i 7 år nu
<Dynamit> Nej men jag hostar massor av olika saker för mig och några andra så jag måste ha det så
<amelia> ni är inte så gamla va?
<amelia> ;_)
<Dynamit> Beror på hur du räknar amelia :P
<peyam> Dynamit: hostar? men tar den inte slut? vad hostar du för ngt mer specifikt?
<amelia> Dynamit: det har gått er helt förbi att en minidator INTE är en liten laptop..
<Dynamit> web mysql mail server, DC hubbar
<amelia> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minidator
<peyam> jag hoppas de har löst probelemet med skype
<peyam> yesssssssssssssss
<peyam> de har fixat det
<peyam> fan va grymt
<peyam> amelia:  det står mini pc på min dator
<peyam> Dynamit: men det finns gmail och massor med andra. Gör du din egen mailserver?
<Dynamit> och det var som hostar sedan så anv. alla datorer som nätverks delning i nätverket så jag har tillgång till alla filmer, serier och musik
<Dynamit> ja för jag har egna mail adresser
<amelia> peyam: minipc ja... inte minidator... p:et i pc står för Personal du vet... en minidator är allt annat än personal. :)
<Dynamit> och dem måste jag ha full koll på
<peyam> amelia: intressant!
<Dynamit> Jag har bara PC maskiner
<peyam> Dynamit:  hmm grymt
<Dynamit> Är man webhost så är det nästan solklart att man måste ha sånt
<amelia> jag har inte så många pc... räknar med x86* som pc så har jag några fler, men långt ifrån alla.
<peyam> jag har en stor burk och en mini pc. webdesignade oproffisionellt innan.  allt jag brukar göra egentligen
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta och orka sig iväg på en nätt prommenad på typ en halv kilometer för att hämta en kopp kaffe vid den bra automaten och sen ta en cigg..
<Dynamit> Jag har bara 1 laptop och 4 stationära och den segaste är en Intel P4 men den anv. jag som flash dator för Xbox360 enheter bara
<amelia> http://www.linuxchick.se/gallery/computer-room/ <- där är det mesta jag har, ligger lite till i ett annat rum och så är det ju ingen av de datorerna jag använder aktivt där inne.
 * andol hyr fler VPS:er än vad han har fysiska datorer hemma.
<nighter> Om det inte finns någon timestamp column i en mysql databas då kan jag inte hämta ut de senaste tabel recodsen som hänt 5 minuter tillbaks? Eller har mysql något internt som håller reda på det?
<Dynamit> Du tar min server och jag din server racket
<nighter> så det går endå.
<amelia> andol: jag har egen burk jag virtualiserar på. :)
<Dynamit> det låter bra va amelia :P
<amelia> Dynamit: haha, du skulle nog  få lite huvudbry med alphorna.
<Dynamit> ä finns huvudström brytare det räcker
<Dynamit> ;P
<amelia> Dynamit: räcker för vadå?
<andol> amelia: Själv gillar jag att ha datacenter-redundans, vilket blir lite dyrt med egen hårdvara...
<amelia> andol: jo. jag hyr faktiskt en vps i usa och sen kör jag backuper hem.
<Dynamit> för att få igång och stänga av den
<Dynamit> resten styr man ifrån telnet eller ssh ifrån en dator i närheten
<amelia> Dynamit: haha.. stänga av möjligen
<Dynamit> är avis på din racket server :P
<amelia> Dynamit: du skulle nog få det lite jobbigt även om du fick dem att boota. de kör tru64
<Dynamit> Själv har man bara en dikerad server
<peyam> amelia: var jobbar du?
<amelia> Dynamit: racket server?
<amelia> peyam: ibm
<peyam> hmm Du ser inte så gammal ut.
<peyam> Ser inte ens ut som en linuxare :P
<amelia> peyam: hahaha
<Dynamit> vad kallar du annars stora lådan som innehåller mest hdd
<amelia> Dynamit: san?
<andol> peyam: Själv har jag kläckt ur mig precis samma ålderkommentar till en kollega som föredrar tcsh :)
<amelia> andol: ksh är det nya blått :)
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> blått?
<Dynamit> amelia förlåt att jag råkade se fel då :P
<amelia> peyam: nej, det är konstigt... på 16 år har jag inte fått skägget att växa. :(
<andol> amelia: På mitt gamla jobb hade vi faktiskt någon form utav informell policy att skriva våra shell-script i ksh, då man fick ungefär samma funktionellt som i bash, men med ett mindre förändrligt skal.
<amelia> andol: hehe, aix har ksh som default skal
<peyam> amelia: Du är tjej. jag hittade dig på fb
<amelia> peyam: ojdå, säker på att det är jag?
<peyam> amelia:  100
<amelia> peyam: ok.
<amelia> peyam: det finns fler som heter som jag.
<peyam> ja men en på ibm
<amelia> ah nej, det är jag ensam om
<peyam> :P
<peyam> andol: :P
<peyam> andol: läste precis din kommentar . sry
<Dynamit> amelia förlåt att jag råkade se fel då :P
 * peyam tror det är dags för honom att fixa kofeinfri kaffe och börja plugga
<amelia> Dynamit: :)
<HeMan> wicked, 3 GPU'er i en 1U-server!
<amelia> HeMan: :)
 * amelia undrar lite om hennes kollegor skulle bli förolämpade av peyam kommentar att jag inte ser tillräckligt gammal ut för att jobba på IBM. :P
<peyam> GPU? är det inte samma sak som CPU fast mkt långsammare?
<HeMan> blir lite besvärligt att kyla allt om man ligger på 1.8 kW per U...
<Dynamit> Nix
<phnom> lol
<Dynamit> GPU är för grafiken
<amelia> Dynamit: hehe, fråga HeMan vad riktiga män har GPU till. ;)
<HeMan> peyam: vissa beräkningar går upp till 100 ggr snabbare på GPU (egentligen GPGPU)
<peyam> Dynamit:  okej? vad gör den då? minns en video på youtube. en man sprutar färg på en tavla en gång med gpu och en gng med cpu
<Dynamit> hahaha möjligtvis GPU fläkten
<bamsefar> Har någon bra docs för att få samba att slå upp lösenord i ldap?
<peyam> HeMan: okej
<Dynamit> amelia här är en bild på min dedikerade server  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267232_10150263065193789_716068788_7681053_5953863_n.jpg
<amelia> bamsefar: http://pbraun.nethence.com/doc/net/samba-ldap.html?
<Dynamit> amelia konstigt märke på som sitter på server chassit eller hur :P
<peyam> ja
<amelia> Dynamit: va?
<Dynamit> amelia här är en bild på min dedikerade server  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267232_10150263065193789_716068788_7681053_5953863_n.jpg
<amelia> Dynamit: Dell är väl inte så konstigt?
<Dynamit> jag skrev ju :P
<Dynamit> IBM och Dell vänner lär inte ske på denna sidan århundradet
<HeMan> är dom ovänner?
<Dynamit> kan man väl inte kalla det men alla märken "slås" ju om kunderna
<amelia> jag har några dell servrar också... tre för att vara exkat.
<Dynamit> och jobbar för IBM hahahaha ;OP
<amelia> Dynamit: ja.. jag hade dem innan jag började jobba här.
<amelia> jag har HP servrar också.
<amelia> och DEC (Compaq)
<Dynamit> Inga IBM maskiner?
<amelia> Dynamit: jo. tre
<amelia> två AS/400 och en 1U server som jag har som primär server.
<amelia> och Sun har jag också
<Dynamit> Har haft en IBM för personbruk men den har jag gett till svågern min, han ska ha den som fil-server är det tänkt
<Dynamit> En sur gammal P3 eller P2 kommer inte ihåg vilket
<amelia> uj, IBM slutade ju göra PC för jättelängesedan..
<HeMan> jag blev uppringd av BBB som frågade hur många datorer jag har
<Dynamit> Då säger man
<Dynamit> varför ska ni veta det
<amelia> HeMan: haha, vsvarade du 24000?
<HeMan> "Fysiska eller virtuella?" svarade jag...
<Dynamit> Varför undrade dem det för?
<amelia> HeMan: deras reaktion var?
<Dynamit> tyckte dem du hade många IPv4 adresser?
<HeMan> om jag skulle skaffa någon ny så hade dom go-priser tydligen
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> synd att man inte har bbb, skulle vilja höra reaktionen när jag svara "runt 20 tror jag typ"
<Dynamit> Vadå go-priser
<Dynamit> ?
<HeMan> låga priser
<amelia> och bahnhof lär inte ringa för att fråga det... de vet redan..
<amelia> eller iaf vet några i deras personal..
<HeMan> jag frågade om jag inte kunde få IPv6 i stället
<Dynamit> Deras svar var?
<HeMan> "Öhh, va?"
<HeMan> det är ju bara någon tele-firma som ringer ut, inte deras tekniker
<Dynamit> Pratar jag med Ownit så kan säker jag och pappa få IPv6 det enda som är att deras switchar hela vägen måste stödja det och lite ändringar i min router så den stödjer IPv6
<amelia> HeMan: hehe, jag brukar tjata om native ipv6 när bahnhofs nätchef är på besök... men det är stadsnätet som är värdelöst, deras ericsson-nät klarar inte ipv6..
<Dynamit> måste installera IPv6 client och lite annat i routern
<HeMan> öh, IPv6-client?
<Dynamit> jaa
<Dynamit> kan vara bra om routern kan hantera IPv6
<HeMan> vad skulle det vara?
<HeMan> skulle kunna vara en ipv6-tunnel kanske
<nikke> Morrn
<HeMan> men det är bättre med native ipv6 hela vägen tycker jag nog
<peyam> fan asså
<Dynamit> dhcpv6-server måste installeras också
<Dynamit> Har inte en normal "Svensson" FW i min router och den är inte byggd för att "Svensson" ska hantera den
<Dynamit> Linksys wrt54gl
<coobra> :D
<coobra> meka server kanske
<Dynamit> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/ipv6.essentials
<HeMan> är väl bättre med statiska ipv6-adresser ut till kunder
<coobra> eller desktopburk med servermjukvara
<Dynamit> fy fn
<Dynamit> är trött på att ha fasta IP
<HeMan> huh?
<coobra> huh
<HeMan> fast ip is tha shit!
<coobra> fast ip är ju nice
<coobra> ja
<peyam> fick förseningavsgift på en bok på 10:- lånade om boken precis och fick 35:- extra
<peyam> va fan kom det ifrån
<phnom> Dynamit: Min router är snabbare än din router \o/
<Dynamit> skulle helst ha 2-4 st IP till varje dator
 * nikke är en trött kille efter en tuff hockey natt :)
<Dynamit> hahaha kan ta min dedikerade server så får vi se phnom
<Dynamit> :P
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har 2^80 ipadresser hemma
<HeMan> Dynamit: IPv6 that is... :)
<coobra> nikke: vilka macher såg du
<Dynamit> Ja just det
<amelia> min router är inte så snabb, men den kör ios. :D
<Dynamit> min router kör Linux
<coobra> HeMan: isp ?
<HeMan> coobra: BBB men tunnel från sixxs.net
<coobra> då har du ju inte native hemma
<Dynamit> jag ska höra med Ownit när jag flyttar till Brandbergen igen
<coobra> :p
<nikke> coobra: jvm bara
<HeMan> ne jag har inte native hemma
<peyam> min rounter funkar inte när jag bli online med trådlös
<coobra> jvn ?
<HeMan> på jobbet däremot
<peyam> wifin försvinner efter et tag
<peyam> så jag måste sätta ut och in ström kabeln
<peyam> vet ej vad det beror på
<HeMan> peyam: på äldre OpenWRT var man tvungen att starta om hostapd ibland
<peyam> hur äldre?
<Dynamit> Så när jag flyttar till Brandbergen så ska jag ha listat ut hur jag får IPV6 stöd i min Linksys wrt54GL har problem med minnes plats i routern för det
<HeMan> peyam: vad körde du för distro?
<peyam> ubunu 11.10 och windows
<Dynamit> Jag kör nyaste Openwrt
<HeMan> peyam: 10.03 och äldre tror jag
<HeMan> peyam: på routern menade jag
<Dynamit> jag lever på 2011 talet åtminstånde
<peyam> ska kolla
<amelia> Dynamit: du vet att det är 2012 nu va?
<HeMan> Dynamit: 10.03.1? den är trevlig!
<Dynamit> ja men nyaste Openwrt kom ut 2011
<amelia> aha, sånt har inte jag koll på. :P
<Dynamit> Ja den funkar helt okej
<Dynamit> min wrt54gl verkar små dumma sig en av dem
<HeMan> amelia: vilkern version av ios kör ni på routern? 12.x?
<Dynamit> på den är det brcm2.4.x.x på den andra Linksys wrt54gl så har jag brcm4.2
<amelia> HeMan: fråga bamsefar... han bytte router nyss
<amelia> HeMan: han är ansvarig för nätverket serru.
<bamsefar> :D
<Dynamit> Heman jag hanterar openwrt 10.03.1 på två routrar
<HeMan> amelia: du sitter bara och skriker att han ska köra igång DECNET?
<bamsefar> Det är nog inte likadana routrar.
<bamsefar> HeMan: :D :D :D
 * phnom har supit bort inloggninen till sin router >.<
<HeMan> amelia: och lite X.25?
<Dynamit> bamsefar menar du mina?
<amelia> HeMan: nejdå... enda nätet jag är ansvarig för är mitt token-ring nät. :D
<amelia> mmmmm, X.25
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Ja, det är inte sådana som HeMan pratar om.
<Dynamit> Openwrt funkar på många andra också
<Dynamit> då det är Linuxbaserad finns färdigbyggda
<Dynamit> och man kan bygga egen Openwrt om man vill det
<HeMan> jag skulle vilja ha någon lite större switch med lager 3 som orkar NAT'a 100 Mbit/s
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du kommer aldrig få en Switch som orkar NAT:a
<amelia> hihi
<amelia> HeMan: "Det blir alltid värre frammåt NAT:en" *sjunga*
<bamsefar> :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: inte ens någon 6500 eller liknande?
<amelia> HeMan: "Ont, det gör ont, det gör ont en stund vid NAT:en men inget i LAN" *sjunga lite till*
<Dynamit> skulle vilja modda min wrt54gl så den har plats för sd-kort så att jag får plats med mer program och tilllägg i den så jag kan fixa IPv6 etc. utan problem
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nä, då får du ha en ASAM eller FWSM
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du kan aldrig implementera NAT i ASIC.
<HeMan> Dynamit: min tp-link har USB, riktigt trevligt med 1 GB att installera saker på
<Dynamit> det är helt okej
<amelia> jag vill ha en GSR, en System Z, förstärkt golv och feta säkringar.
<bamsefar> Äh, GSR är ju gammalt. :P
<Dynamit> Heman jag har fått nätverksdelningen att funka och installera saker på men allting hamnar inte på den utan en del hamnar på routern ändå
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har en opkg-usb.conf som pekar ut mitt usb-minne som root
<Dynamit> så jag får ändå inte installera allting jag vill
<Dynamit> okej
<HeMan> Dynamit: och så kör jag opkg -f /etc/opkg-usb.conf install python
<HeMan> Dynamit: om jag vill ha på python på usb-minnet
<HeMan> drog för övrigt igång 1-wire-prylar på den i helgen
<Dynamit> okej jag kör i webUI för att installera
<HeMan> läskigt!
<Dynamit> orkar inte hålla på i terminalen
<Dynamit> förlat
<Dynamit> för lat
<HeMan> det är lite enklare om du frågar mig
<HeMan> är för lat för att köra webgui...
<Dynamit> inte om man inte vet vad man vill ha utan bara spån kollar
<HeMan> opkg list | less
<Slartibart> Policy på en iptables-kedja är vad som händer med paket som inte matchar nån regel, eller hur?
<HeMan> Slartibart: jo
<HeMan> Slartibart: man kan bara ha ACCEPT, REJECT och DROP där
<amelia> bamsefar: men GSR är STOR! :D
<amelia> bamsefar: jag gillar stort.
<Dynamit> Heman vet du fler som anv. Openwrt som är Svensktalande? försöker få igång en svensk support kanal
<HeMan> eller i alla fall tidigare
<amelia> bamsefar: skyffan vill inte berätta om burken jag kramade, han säger att det är något häfftigt. :(
<HeMan> Dynamit: vi har sålt prylar med Openwrt på
<amelia> bamsefar: och så tyckte han att 1 TB ram var "shitsatan" :)
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har även fått med lite patchar
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror någon kollega portat det till ny router med
<Dynamit> patchar brukar inte jag behöva köra
<Dynamit> okej då förstår jag varför patchar behövdes
<bamsefar> amelia: Woot?
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag gjorde en patch så jag fick med det jag ville i Openwrt
<Slartibart> HeMan: Precis. ..och om man har en "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"-rad så ska policy aldrig behöva användas va?
<amelia> bamsefar: woot vadå?
<Dynamit> varför inte göra en egen build bara
<HeMan> Dynamit: då får ju inte andra tillgång till det
<HeMan> Slartibart: tror inte det
<bamsefar> amelia: Vilken burk?
<Dynamit> du kan ju distubera builden
<amelia> bamsefar: den i pionen
<HeMan> Slartibart: det skulle kunna vara något specialfall
<HeMan> Dynamit: då är det bättre det är med i Openwrt så slipper jag underhålla
<HeMan> Dynamit: patchen tog bara någon timme att få med
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad är det för router du undrar om ios på?
<HeMan> Dynamit: ungefär lika snabbt som det tog att bygga en Openwrt från scratch
<HeMan> bamsefar: den ni har hemma
<amelia> bamsefar: vår, där hemma
<Dynamit> finns det ingen chanserv på Freenode?
<amelia> Dynamit: jo
<HeMan> bamsefar: mest för att jag var nyfiken
<Dynamit> den svarar inte när jag pratar med den
<Dynamit> -->/msg chanserv help
<Dynamit> får inge svar då
<amelia> strange... den svarar mig.
<Dynamit> nickserv får jag svar ifrån
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jaha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag vet inte vad den kör riktigt, men ios15 är ju spexigt.
<bamsefar> amelia: SÃ¥pass
<amelia> bamsefar: mmm.. jag ville ju veta vem som har den..
<bamsefar> Jaha
<Dynamit> HeMan köra brcm2.4.x.x på wrt54gl så får man räkna med längre start tid
<amelia> bamsefar: jag glömmer aldrig en stordator jag träffat. :D
<Dynamit> har inte hunnit kolla hur wlan är ordentligt
<amelia> åh, nu blev jag sugen på att gå ner i datahallarna bara för det.. :(
<Dynamit> pga. vadå?
<amelia> tänkte på stordatorer.
<Dynamit> Ska du titta på porr och lämna oss :*(
<amelia> nej, har ingen bra anledning att gå dit så blir nog inget med det idag.
<Dynamit> råka skicka poweroff kommando till en av dem då
<Dynamit> :P
<amelia> gud nej.
<amelia> jag tänkte gå hem snart..
<amelia> inte om en vecka.
<amelia> och helst inte på minuten utan ett jobb att gå till på måndag heller.
<nikke> :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<HeMan> bamsefar: var ett tag sedan jag körde ios på riktigt
<HeMan> bamsefar: typ slutet av -90-talet...
<HeMan> sådärja!
<HeMan> nu kör linpack
<HeMan> nu produceras det värme!
<HeMan> hmm, kanske man ska bänka med och utan hyperthreading
<HeMan> vi smällde igång 109 nya maskiner idag
<amelia> HeMan: <3
<HeMan> är rätt nöjd, vi rackade dom och kopplade allt nätverk på drygt 4 timmar!
<HeMan> då var det 2 st ethernet och ett IB-nät till varje nod
<Dynamit> ok det är bra jobbat
<Dynamit> Fn vad iriterande att inte chanserv svarar för mig
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag vill också :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: du kan få hjälpa till nästa gång
<Dynamit> svarar chanserv för er?
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi behöver någon som packar upp kablar ur påsar... :-P
<HeMan> Dynamit: jo
<Dynamit> Den vill inte för mig :(
<Dynamit> HeMan säljer "ni" många maskiner med Openwrt till svensktalande människor?
<amelia> Dynamit: ja
<phnom> Dynamit: Jo, är du säker på att du pratar med rätt serverbuffer?
<HeMan> Dynamit: dom används inte av människor direkt, men vi har nog sålt 600
<Dynamit> <HeMan> Dynamit: vi har sålt prylar med Openwrt på
<Dynamit> så ja jag är säker på det phnom
<Dynamit> nähä av robotar men någon måste ju styra dem också ;P
<HeMan> nejdå, dom är appliance för ett helt annat användningsområde
<Dynamit> Försöker som sagt få igång en svensk support kanal för openwrt, den officella kanalen är helt okej men ibland så kliar jag mig själv vad dem menar fast jag är ganska välinsatt i Openwrt
<Dynamit> nu ser jag det är en bugg i xchat så chanserv svarar i ##windows och inte i fliken för IRC servern
<amelia> oj, dags att gå hem.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha
<Dynamit> Kan jag få Thunderbird att köras i bakgrunden hela tiden och ge fn i att vara i Unity när den körs i bakgrunden
<amelia> hoppas min telefon har kommit när jag kommer hem. vore perfekt nu när jag är ledig i fyra dagar.
<Dynamit> okej
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte. Trots att jag anger save så spras det inte i irssi
<itmannen> Med strecket före save så klart
<amelia> itmannen: vad sparas inte?
<itmannen> Mina uppkopplingar och pw för nick
<kodein> det är inte vad /save gör, så...
<itmannen> jo enligt info
<itmannen> Men jag har kanske fel
<kodein> /save sparar dina inställningar till konfiguartionsfilen.
<itmannen> Jag vet
<kodein> exempel på inställning är t.ex. term_charset
<itmannen> Det vet jag också
<kodein> inte kanaler och servrar samt lösenord
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Trist att måsta skriva allt varje gång bara
<kodein> det behöver man inte.
<kodein> http://irssi.org/beginner/#c3
<kodein> när du satt upp det där så kan du köra /save
<amelia> itmannen: är du säker på att du satt nät, servrar och kanaler som autojoin?
<itmannen> amelia:  Nä absolut inte :)
<amelia> ajja, jag ska nog passa på att vila ögonen lite nu när jag åker buss. ses ikväll
<kodein> tja, det är väl när man åker och inte kör som det är okej att vila ögonen
<kodein> (eller amma för den delen; http://www.sydsvenskan.se/sverige/article1598457/Ammade-bakom-ratten.html )
<itmannen> Hur ska jag skriva att att ansluta auto till ubuntu-se med minn pw för nick
<peyam> hej
<peyam> så ja
<peyam> Vet ngn hur jag får bort "blabla has joined the room"?
<kodein> /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode chat.freenode.org 6667 itmannenslösenord
<kodein> /CHANNEL ADD -auto #ubuntu-se
<peyam> kodein: pratar du med mig?
<kodein> peyam: nej
<peyam> okej
<kodein> peyam: jag pratar med min bästa irc-vän i hela världen, Toni
<peyam> itmannen: ?
<kodein> ja, men jag undrar om han blev tyst nu bara för att jag gissade att hans lösenord var itmannenslösenord.
<itmannen> tackar för hjälpen. Nu kanske det funkar
<itmannen> :) Totalt fel pw
<peyam> itmannen:  sup?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag avsluta och kolla
<itmannen> Snälla rara du. Nej tack återigen. Är du alkis ?
<peyam> itmannen:  läget?
<itmannen> Nä inget autojoin hit
<kodein> kom du ihåg att spara inställningarna med /save?
<itmannen> Jodå. tror jag :)
<itmannen> Men det lär jag väl ha glömt
<kodein> vad ser du när du gör /network?
<itmannen> Inget
<kodein> verkligen? det brukar ju finnas iaf några per default
<itmannen> Nä det kommer inte ett dugg
<kodein> nå, om det är tomt så glömde du nog spara
<itmannen> Troligen
<itmannen> Bara att börja om
<kodein> det skrivs inte ut nånting i fönster 1, alltså?
<itmannen> Precis
<kodein> så harmeligt.
<Dynamit> Jag har skumt problem
<Dynamit> jag har kopplat in Hdmi kabeln som är helt felfri och Nvidia panelen hittar skärmen och namnet på tv'n men det kommer ingen bild
<itmannen> Jag får grotta på så kanske det fixar sig. Annars så får jag väl göra manuellt
<Dynamit> och hdmi porten på tv'n är felfri då det funkar med andra datorer som kör win
<itmannen> Ingen större fara på taket
<Dynamit> NÃ¥gon som vet vad felet kan vara
<itmannen> Nu ska jag prova igen att logga om
<phnom> peyam: Om du använder weechat så kan du lägga till ett filter på alla såna meddelanden, annars vet jag ikke.
<kodein> /ignore [#kanal] JOINS PARTS
<kodein> fast jag vet ju inte om telepathy har just den syntaxen
<Slartibart> Vad händer om en underkedja i iptables har "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere"? Kedjan som "anropar" underkedjan verkar nämligen fortsätta efter den raden..
<bittin> DATAPATA
<Dynamit> brb
<Dynamit> LoL fanns uppdateringar tar dem innan jag prövar mina nya drivrutiner
<speedxcore> Någon som vet hur man får till ett "snyggt" gantschema i ubuntu, håller på att bli galen. Tycker alla ser vedervärdiga ut, har provat ganttproject och openproject. Tips? Flera molntjänster har snyggare mer lättlästa scheman. Helst vill jag dock kunna exportera till vektorformat, även där finns brister.
<swecarp> godkväll itmannen
<peyam> swecarp:  hej gubben
<swecarp> hej peyam  lille pojk
<peyam> va rolig du
<peyam> e
<lag^> Morrn
<R2D21> typ
<bittin> Eftermiddag Laban
<bittin> lag^,
<bittin> even
<lag^> hade du kul med yarrelainen?
<bittin> yes
<R2D21> Tips på kalender i  Android (som visar vecka)
<bittin> dock orkade han inte vara ute så länge och jag hade inte råd med att festa vidare
<Philip5> R2D21: jag kör med htc kalandern som jag gillar
<bittin> då alla var typ på klubbar där det kostade 200+ att gå in
<peyam> iphonekalender <3
<bittin> eller på hemmafester där jag inte var bjuden eller i utlandet
<bittin> så var hemma vid 04:00
<R2D21> Philip5, Jo jag såg den på jobbet men jag har en motorola och dens kalender visar inte veckonummer
<lag^> bittin: hade ni inte ens några planer inför nyårsfirandet?
<Philip5> R2D21: tur man har en htc då ;)
<bittin> lag^, nej
<bittin> eller jo halvt
<R2D21> Philip5, Ja, tyvär finns det inte att ta ner på Android market...
<bittin> försöka hitta nån fest men gick inte så bra
<lag^> hepp
<bittin> så följde typ med yarres tjej och yarre till en massa matställen och cafér
<Philip5> R2D21: om du har rootat din lur så kanske den finns att dra ner från xda och pusha in
<bittin> och sen drog vi till After Bar och chillade
<bittin> en polare till mig i England snackade om att hon hade fest men fick inget visum
<phnom> R2D21: Google calender med prenumeration på kalendern säger vilken vecka det är är det närmaste jag har kommit.
<lag^> bittin: tror du verkligen att du kunde få visum sådär direkt? :o
<bittin> lag^, kanske ska ut med en tjej i helgen :>
<lag^> okej
<lag^> vet hon om det?
<bittin> lag^, vad har jag med hennes visum att göra?
<bittin> ja
<R2D21> Philip5, Nej har inte rootat den. Men det finns massa gratis kalender i Android market men jag orkar inte dra ner en massa olika o testa.
<bittin> lag^, var ju tjejen från England som försökte komma till Sverige då hennes kille bor här
<lag^> bittin: jaha
<R2D21> phnom, Jag synkar mot google kalendern för mina privata aktiviteter och jobbets server för arbete. Mitt problem är att den inbyggda kalendern i motorola inte visar veckonummer.
<bittin> jag vetefan vad jag kör för Kalender
<realubot> lag^: Sitter du och raggar på bittin nu igen?
<bittin> den som finns i CM till ZTE Skate
<phnom> R2D21: Jo, jag menade att det finns en publik kalender man kan prenumerera på som visar veckonumret som ett event varje måndag.
<bittin> realubot, absolut icke
<realubot> bittin: Ok.
<bittin> men kanske kommer en annan tjej hit i helgen
<lag^> realubot: Jag skulle aldrig! Raggar bara på dig vettu.
<realubot> lag^: Jo. Det är ju så.
<R2D21> phnom, Ja just de. Aja Jag hittade aAndroid calendar som verkar vara det jag söker.
<nikke> Kurdistan: whats up
<nikke> Philip5: när är finalen är den imorgon natt?
<nikke> clear
<Philip5> nikke: jepp
<Philip5> nikke: kollade du inte på kanada - ryssland??
<Philip5> var en helt galen match
<Philip5> jag fick ju sitta här med realubot som den enda som stöttade i att följa matchen
<Philip5> han var inte så engagerad
<nikke> Philip5: jo klart jag gjorde
<nikke> men la ner datorn
<Kurdistan> nikke, bara bra. allt väl?
<nikke> Kurdistan: jora http://imgur.com/Jo0pN
<Kurdistan> :) jag pimpat till xfce ytterligare
<Kurdistan> ser lite mer modern ut. framsteg. :)
<nikke> hehe gillar det inte riktigt :P
<nikke> jag gillar det minimalistiskt
<phnom> nikke: Du har för mycket fönsterramar för att det ska vara minimalistiskt ;D
<nikke> :P
<nikke> phnom: vad kör du för wm/de?
<phnom> i3
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) tycker fortfarande jag har det mkt snyggare.
<antii> nikke: :)!
<antii> nikke: fint.
<antii> nikke: btw, drog in gnome idag igen :p.. 2.3
<nikke> antii: :)
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/xfCSk
<nikke> Asså jag älskar entourage serien!!
<antii> nikke: den är bra ja
<antii> synd att den är slut.
<nikke> Kurdistan: gahhh usch för stora fonter
<nikke> fyfan
<nikke> antii: ska dom inte göra den mer?
<nikke> jag ligger på säsong 5
<antii> nikke: ne..
<antii> säsong 8 är sista
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) var ej avund.
<nikke> men vaaaah!!!
<antii> nikke: :)
<nikke> antii: skojar du?
<antii> nikke: fan ska jag skoja för :P
<nikke> men fan
<nikke> du sabbade min dag precis!
<antii> lugnt :-)
<nikke> haha, jag ligger i slutet på s05 när ari funderar på att ta över som studiochef istället :P
<nikke> spoila inget nu
<nikke> :P
<antii> :P
<realubot> itmannen: Sup?
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sup
<Dynamit> Hur avinstallerar jag allting ifrån nvidia det blev strömavbrott så det ligger lite skit kvar
<Philip5> nikke: jag följde kanadensares inlägg på twitter om nattens match och man kan säga att kanadensare är rätt dåliga förlorare som tittar på matchen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kan man be om request?
<Kurdistan> lxmed: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/files/latest/download
<Philip5> nikke: under hela matchen så var det gnäll att ryssarna filmade, hade fejkblod i påse i munnen som de bet ihop för att få mer utvisningstid på kanadensaren och att dommarna var köpta
<nikke> Philip5: haha ere sant
<Kurdistan> Philip5, matchen är väl inte nu mellan sverige och ryssland?
<Kurdistan> :) sverige hade verkligen gudarna på sin sida mot finland
<Kurdistan> målen kom från ovan
<Kurdistan> finnarnas straffar hmm.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: imorgon
<Dynamit> Ingen som vet det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, typisk när jag får besök.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: den är ju gjord i java. det är alltid meckigt att packa
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hela natten?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej då kan du skippa. var lätt installera den ändå :).
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp. föräldrar på besök.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du får tvinga föräldrarna att kolla på hockey så de får en stor dos hockeykultur
<Philip5> det är ju trots allt vm-final
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nja, de skulle nog vägrat.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du får tvinga
<Philip5> säga att det gäller liv eller död
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) varför ska ja tvinga? ska de åka så långt för se hockey eller deras älskade son? :)
<Philip5> både och samtidigt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hade det varit vm final i fotboll hade :) jag tvingat.
<Philip5> det är livskvalitet
<Philip5> hehe
<nikke> antii: är det bara jag som tycker dana gordon är het?
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) hon är väl helt okej.
<Dynamit> js men över till Ubuntu problem va ;P
<Dynamit> ja
<nikke> haha
<Dynamit> Vad tyst alla blev
<laura_> grabbar, försök hålla er till topic nu
<Dynamit> Hur avinstallerar jag allting ifrån nvidia det blev strömavbrott så det ligger lite skit kvar
<laura_> sport ger bara skador på lång sikt och det vill vi inte uppmuntra till, säkert sitter man vid datorn!
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, menar du nvidia blob?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, du menar nog inte drivrutiner utan hårdvara?
<Dynamit> jo jag menar drivrutinerna
<Dynamit> jag måste rensa då det blev strömavbrott medans jag installerade andra drivrutiner och efter det ville inte nvidia kontrollpanel funka som den ska
<Dynamit> så jag måste tabort alla rester och installera om drivrutinerna
<Dynamit> sedan att det i Ubuntu heter hårdvarudrivrutiner är en annan sak
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, använder du synaptic?
<Dynamit> hårdvarudrivrutiner men kan gå in i synaptic
<Kurdistan> hårdvarudrivrutiner kan du ju också använda.
<Dynamit> det är ju det jag gör men har rester kvar som inte hårdvarudrivrutiner förstår att den ska tabort
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, ja, kör synaptic eller terminalen för det.
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get clean
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get remove
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Dynamit> har gjort men den säger att det inte finns något
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dynamit> har redan kört dem kommandorna
<Dynamit> det är bland det första jag gör
<Kurdistan> dyn
<Kurdistan> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install -f
<phnom> Det är ju kul att du lyckas rapa upp allt det där men missa purge...
<phnom> :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha. sant.
<Dynamit> vad heter synaptic i 11.10 hittade inte den när jag skrev synaptic
<phnom> Det heter synaptic
<Dynamit> då följer den inte med längre i Ubuntu ifrån början då
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, synaptic :) bör den heta.
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, sök mha programcentral
<Dynamit> vrf. terminalen finns ju ;P
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, stämmer. ubuntu 11.10 kickade ut synaptic.
<Kurdistan> programcentral räcker för majoriteten av användare.
<Dynamit> Jag vill se vad som händer för det mesta
<Kurdistan> med mer kärlek till 12.04 kommer nog synaptic behövas för nördar som vill ha lite halvnördigt nostalgi
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, :) då är väl terminalen bättre.
<Dynamit> jag kan inte alla nvidia paketen som är kvar's namn
<phnom> Dynamit: dpkg -l | grep nvidia så borde du se vilka som har filer kvar.
<phnom> dpkg -l nvidia even
<phnom> Hm, får nog slänga in ett par stjärnor också: dpkg -l *nvidia*
<Dynamit> ska göra pastbin och se om ni tycker allting ska bort som jag tycker ska bort
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/dJpxC4Ms
<Dynamit> Phnom, Kudistan tycker ni som jag att allt det ska bort
<Dynamit> kurdistan inte kudistan LOL
<phnom> Dynamit: De två sista är ju installerade per default så de är ju inte rester från någon sån installation.
<Dynamit> Vilken drivrutiner för Nvidia är bäst, är det nvidia drivrutinerna som har nummer 173 i sig?
<phnom> Det är en version av blobben från nvidia, novueau är de öppna drivrutinerna.
<Dynamit> den öppna har väl inte stöd för hdmi för Nvidia geforce 8200G M?
<phnom> Inte en aning faktiskt
<dataviruset> man har hög load average på en server, processorn ser inte ut att gå i topp (enligt top), inte disken heller (enligt iotop)... vad gör man då?
<dataviruset> och ... mjukvaran som servern kör går segt
<Slartibart> Huh? Så menade jag inte.. Jag var bara osäker på vem det var till.
<Dynamit> phnom för det är det som var fel med drivrutinerna jag hade förut hdmi porten hittade tv'n och tv'n syntes i nvidia kontrollpanel men det kom ingen bild
<Dynamit> kommer om ett tag ska starta om datorn så Nvidia's rester är 100% borta
<Dynamit> brb
<liko> Någon som har trevlig guide som beskriver hur man sätter upp chroot i en apache2 installation? Hittar bara guider från stenåldern :/
<kodein> chroot är väl definitionen på stenålder? ;)
<liko> kodein möjligt. Tips på vad jag kan köra för att isolera olika webbplatser ?
<andol> liko: Individuella containers, såsom lxc eller openvz?
<kodein> ^
<andol> liko: Ska du köra lite dynamic på webbplatserna (php, python, etc) så blir det ju långt ifrån en minimalistisk chroot, varpå jag istället tror du riskerar att sänka säkerheten, såtillvida du inte har någon automagisk metod för att hålla alla programkod i chrooten uppdaterad.
<Dynamit> fn något stämmer ändå inte
<liko> andlo Yepp kommer köras endel php. Så ert råd är att köra openvz eller lxc ?
<andol> jupp
<bittin> har ni nåt bra tips på gratis nöje som är bättre än runka, kolla på porr, spela Angry Birds, irkka etc?
<liko> bittin kåda
<bittin> liko, det är jag för lat för
<andol> bittin: Ta långa stärkande promenader? :)
<Dynamit> ska se om det funkar nu brb
<bittin> andol, det funderar jag faktiskt på
<bittin> men vetefan vart
<bittin> man kan ju promenera o lyssna på SLAYRadio the wonders of 3G och Android :p
<andol> HeMan: Förresten, du som åtminstone var Mr. LXC, hur väl fungerar det att köra LXC containers innuti KVM?
<Nafallo> bittin: skaffa ett liv och fundera pa vilken kanal man ar i innan man skickar text kan vara en bra borjan.
<liko> HeMan undrar samma sak fast innuti ESXi5
<Dynamit> Så nu funkar grafikkort drivrutinerna åtminstånde
<peyam_> hej
<peyam_> hur disable man firewall?
<liko> Bra att man hinner svara
<lag^> Det är det bästa!
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=55634 jag försökt hjälpa en användare på forumet.
<Kurdistan> tror ni jag är rätt ute?
<itmannen> Intressant program på TV. 6 svenskar på mc genom Alaska
<tobier> gokväll
<phnom> Morrn
<Dynamit> phnom morn på dig du
<phnom> Dynamit: Det var visserligen till tobier, god kväll på dig.
<Dynamit> godkväll på dig phnom
<Dynamit> Har fått grafikkortet att funka men undrar vad jag måste göra för att få drivrutiner som funkar 100% med hdmi porten
<Dynamit> brb xchat har fått idiot buggen igen så måste starta om xchat
<phnom> Dynamit: Buggen där random människor skriver en massa skräp på din skärm? ;)
<Dynamit> nja den som gör att xchat inte visar texten först jag har scrollat upp och ner
<Dynamit> Minns inte i vilken ubuntu jag hade när hdmi porten funkade så det måste finnas drivrutiner som funkar till 100% för mitt grafikkort
<Barre> go afton
<kodein> jahallåja
<dataviruset> tjingeling i stugan ;)
<delhage> evening
 * realubot lagar till korv med bröd.
<Philip5> lite kul i första Mission impossible filmen så sitter de och drömmer om en framtida processor de behöver för att klara att göra ett hack och så drar de till med att de bara måste ha en 686a :D
<realubot> "Kopimismen har nu fått ett formellt godkännande och blivit erkänd som religion i Sverige efter beslut i kammarkollegiet. Men Det Missionerande Kopimistsamfundet har kopplingar till piratrörelsen och postadressen är c/o Ung Pirat, Piratpartiets ungdomsförbund."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/kopimismen-nyaste-religionen_6750509.svd
<realubot> Vad händer om en kopimist blir åtalad för illegal fildelning? Är det religiös diskriminering då?
<dataviruset> hur kollar man vilken process som har massa saker i "kör-kön"? min load average är hög, saker har halvkass prestanda och jag ser inget särskilt processormässigt med hjälp av verktyget top, och inget med iotop heller...
<realubot> maxjezy: Are you there?
<maxjezy> realubot, yes
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur stör är ritytan på din Wacom?
<realubot> *stor
<realubot> Har du en small eller en medium?
<maxjezy> small
<realubot> maxjezy: Upplever du att den är för liten?
<maxjezy> nej, inte alls
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Och du använder den till att skissa/teckna?
<maxjezy> realubot, japp, sällan som mus
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag läser lite om Wacom och många rekommenderar medium istället för small.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det inte svårt med detaljerna då?
<maxjezy> nej
<realubot> Om du har small och ska rita små detaljer?
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> den där ju lika stor som en stor på det sättet
<maxjezy> det enda som skiljer är att man inte kan göra stora linjer
<maxjezy> i ett drag
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo. Men du kan inte göra lika "stora drag" om ritytan är liten?
<realubot> Ritytan mappar väl mot hela skärmen? Har du använt ritplattan mot en riktig skärm på 20"+?
<maxjezy> japp de har jag, och den behöver inte vara fixerad för att ta hela skärmen
<maxjezy> dvs, höger hörn behöver inte betyda att man är i hörnet på skärmen
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad menar du med inte fixerad?
<realubot> Jaha. Ok.
<realubot> Får du flytta området du ritar på då eller?
<maxjezy> men de kan man ju ställa in
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> det gör man med knappen på musen
<maxjezy> håller inne och flyttar
<realubot> Ok, hur går det till och är det störande?
<maxjezy> flyttar pennan i luften
<maxjezy> istället för att vidröra ytan
<realubot> Aha, så man flyttar till ett annat ställe på skrämen genom att lyfta pennan i luften?
<maxjezy> ungefär som att flytta på pappret istället för pennan när man ritar vanligt
<realubot> Det låter ju smidigt.
<maxjezy> jag ritar alltid i mitten av ritplattan
<maxjezy> oavsätt om jag ritar i hörnet på skrämen
<realubot> Håller man in en knapp på pennan då eller hur vet penann att man inte bara kliar sig i pannan eller något?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> knappen
<maxjezy> jag upplever min lilla platta som bekvämare än den stora
<maxjezy> men de har nog lite med kvalitet med
<realubot> maxjezy: Fördelen med mdeium är kanske att man slipper flytta området då? Att man mappar mer 1:1, typ.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har testat en medium/large?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag har en A3
<realubot> maxjezy: Specsen är likadana vad jag har sett?
<realubot> Det är bara storleken som skiljer.
<maxjezy> men min stora är inte wacom
<realubot> Du har en A3? Det är Large?
<maxjezy> typ
<realubot> Ok, men Wacom ska vara bäst.
<maxjezy> det är inte wacom
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> betalar man mer får man ju bättre grejer givetvis
<realubot> Så du upplever inte någon fördel med den stora plattan jämfört med den lilla Wacom om man enbart ser till ytan?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> säkert gör designers det
<maxjezy> för de gillar nog att "svinga" fram linjer
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är stor skillnad i pris. Priserna stiger snabbt med ökad rityta.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> CasperN har en större modell har jag för mig
<realubot> Problemet uppstår först när du ska dra en linje som är längre än ritytan då?
<realubot> I en rörelse.
<maxjezy> ja, fast det problemet löser man ju lätt genom att fixera ritplattan i aspect till skärmen
<maxjezy> men det går ju inte göra naturliga stora drag på samma sätt
<maxjezy> jobba mer med armbågen typ
<maxjezy> min stora ritplatta känns överflödig och för stor på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> jag har dock jobbat väldigt lite med ritplatta sen ja skaffa stor skärm
<maxjezy> brukar ha den när jag vill undvika musklick
<maxjezy> min microsoft mus låter ganska högt
<maxjezy> när man klickar
<maxjezy> pennan låtar ju inte alls i princip
<maxjezy> visste ni att need for speed world finns gratis till pc nu?
<maxjezy> windows
<maxjezy> drog hem det igår och det är helt klart ett nice bilspel för att vara gratis
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du ritat mycket med plattan då? Får man se några "arbetsprov"?
<maxjezy> realubot, har inget på denna datorn
<maxjezy> tror knappt jag har installerat något ritprogram
<maxjezy> jo det hade jag iofs
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad använde du då? Inkscape?
<maxjezy> mypaint
<maxjezy> realubot, är du intresserad av en ritplatta så kan du få köpa min stora för frakt och en hunka!
<maxjezy> den kostar en bit över laxen
<maxjezy> brb!
<amelia> humdidum
<amelia> x_link: redo att dansa?
<x_link> amelia: Jadå =)
<x_link> amelia: Håller på och stretchar ;D
<antii> haha
<x_link> ;)
<x_link> Wohoo, missat Firefox 9
<amelia> x_link: jag väntar med spänning! :D
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen! (extra fina rörelser ikväll pga extra stretchning!)
<amelia> woooooooha!
<x_link> Hehe
<CasperN> maxjezy: jag har en a5 wide, den är typ som medium på nya serien
<CasperN> nästan dubbelt så stor som vanliga a5 som inte alls passar bra till breda skärmar, men för bred för en 24" skärm
<CasperN> nya intuos4 är helt klart bättre på alla sätt än gamla seriens knepiga proportioner
<CasperN> viktigaste med en ritplatta är att den ligger bra i knät, sen om den är bra i övrigt är skit samma :)
<Philip5> x_link: whooohooo
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<x_link> Dags att nanna, god natt!
<Philip5> x_link: ja nu får du sova när du gjort din plikt :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-05
<realubot> maxjezy: Aldrig i livet, försöker du blåsa mig? Jag köper inte lågstatusritbrädor.
<realubot> "Förra årets Augustpristagare Sigrid Combüchen hör till dem som använder datorn som skrivredskap - en gammal burk som inte går att koppla upp mot omvärlden, för att minimera alla störande moment. Efter ett datorhaveri halvvägs in i en roman tvingades hon oförhappandes övergå till penna och anteckningsblock. Det fick henne att inse vilket nära (och tyst) släktskap som finns mellan datorn och pennan."
<realubot> Backup?
<lag^> Hej realubot
<realubot> lag^: Hej och god natt.
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<itmannen> Nätpiraternas egen religion, kopimismen, har blivit officiellt erkänd som religion i Sverige.Kopiera och sprid är en av våra viktigaste trossatser, säger kopimismens överstepräst Isak Gerson.
<lag^> :o
<phnom> Morrn
<lag^> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Screedo> God Morgon.
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> halvdag idaga för vissa, men inte för mig
<Screedo> inte för mig heller, har semester fortfarande :)
<Barre> skrytmåns :P
<Screedo> heh :P
<Screedo> men hade jouren över jul så det jämnar nog ut sig. :P
 * delhage är inne på tredje veckans semester
<Screedo> Barre, där har vi skrytmånsen! :)
<Barre> jag missunnar inte någon att ha semester, du förtjänar säkert att ha semester... delhage däremot är jag lite tveksam till ;)
<Screedo> haha
<delhage> jag måste ju ha så mycket ledigt
<delhage> måste hinna räkna pengarna
<Barre> sant, praktiskt taget i pensionsåldern ;P
<Screedo> Du kan skicka dem till mig så skall jag räkna dem åt dig. :P
<Screedo> haha
<Kimmen> Är det orimligt att "bara" få ut ca 4h drifttid på en laptop med 12" skärm, 1.2 GHz C2D ULV och 68 Wh batteri?
<Kimmen> innebär iofs att burken drar ca 17 W i snitt
<kodein> det borde nog vara en hyfsat rimlig siffra
<Kimmen> köpte nämligen bytt noname batteri till den (9-cell) och funderade på om det var rimlig kapacitet på det eller dålig kapacitet
<phnom> Är typ vad jag får ut, iofs är mitt batteri två år gammalt också.
<Kimmen> är så jäkla tunt och litet batteri i min så lär väl inte gå att klämma in så mycket mer kapacitet
<kodein> vad fick du med originalackumulatorn?
<Kimmen> fick datorn beggad så fick ut ca 40 min på org. batteriet
<Kimmen> har däremot läst tester på nätet där de skriver att det nytt kunde leverera flera timmars drifttid
<phnom> Kimmen: Vad är det för laptop?
<Kimmen> phnom: Dell D430
<Kimmen> jag kör crunchbang på den nu, vet inte om jag måste tuna lite power management för att få bättre batteritid. Läste ett test där en kille haft 8-10 W i snitt under XP
<phnom> Jo, det går ju alltid att tuna lite extra och dra ner brightness lite.
<Kimmen> brightness ligger på 70% kanske när den kör på batteri, jämfört med andra tester känns 15-17 W förbrukning ordentligt högt med tanke på att datorn ligger idle
<Kimmen> BT av, stängt av allt som inte används
<phnom> Klockat ner processorn och tunat hårddisken också?
<Kimmen> mm, satt noatime på disken, cpu throttlar ner till 800 idle
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Kurdistan> godmorgon alla glada.
<Kurdistan> (x)ubuntu 11.10 måste vara den bästa ubuntu utgåvan jag testat. strax över 1 månad har jag nu haft den installerad och inte en 1 problem.
<Kurdistan> mitt gamla huvudvärk som jag haft med alla tidigare ubuntu utgåvor är borta
<Kurdistan> :( jag har inte behövt pilla något. bara gjort det jag gillat. tweakat efter eget behag.
<Kurdistan> känns ej lik ubuntu vara så problemfri. eller så var det bara smart vänta några månader innan installera ny utgåva.
<phnom> Wohoo! Kaffe!
<Kurdistan> phnom, godmorgon. snart ska man äta.
<Kurdistan> går på pencillin. så jag måste vänta några min till.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Godmorgon :)
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) (x)ubuntu 11.10 stor tumme upp.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jag har en liten brainfart nu, du råkar inte komma ihåg vad det är för vektor man får ut om man multiplicerar en matris med en egenvektor?
<phnom> Är det en vektor som är parallell med egenvektorn?
<HeMan> Wohoo, kanderad ingefära!
<Kurdistan> phnom, :( senast jag räknade vektorer var matematik bredning på gymnasiet.
<Kurdistan> det var många år sedan
<Kurdistan> minns faktiskt inte :(
<phnom> Kurdistan: Här lär man inte för livet nä.
<phnom> :P
<phnom> (Jag borde iofs kunna det vid det här laget...
<phnom> )
<Kurdistan> phnom, matematik är som språk håller du inte kunskaper igång om olika saker är det lätt glömma
<Kurdistan> :) får jag räkna lite vektorlära kommer allt tillbaks
<phnom> Att det kan vara så stor skillnad på bryggt kaffe och kaffe gjort i pressmojt...
<HeMan> vi fick en kaffekvarn i julklapp och det var ett rejält kliv uppåt
<HeMan> trots att vi bara kör med vanlig bryggare
<phnom> kaffekvarn är najs, har bara en pyttekvarn här dock, går inte att mala så mycket i taget.
<kodein> jag har en handdriven kvarn. den duger till husbehov
<HeMan> våran har "mått" så man ställer in 4 koppar så maler den rätt mängd
<maxjezy> jag har en usb-kaffekvarn med 12 stegs programmering för olika rostning
<kodein> man skulle ha en peugeot-kvarn, iofs...
<phnom> Jo, det kan jag tänka mig... Behöver köpa en egen när jag flyttar.
<maxjezy> näe det har jag inte :(
<phnom> Mina päron hade en stor som malde hela säckar i taget förr :>
<kodein> maxjezy: du kan ju alltid bygga en
<HeMan> vi har en peugeot-pepparkvarn
<HeMan> fast ikeas är bättre
<maxjezy> kodein, jag har inte råd med i dagsläget
<kodein> en arduino och en befintlig kvarn, sen fram med lödkolven
<phnom> Jag har peppar och salt-kvarnen, dock är de nog feltillverkade för den med salthuset är mörk och den med peppearhuset är ljus :/
<maxjezy> kodein, och en brödrost
<phnom> maxjezy: Och sen kör du arch på den :)
<madbear> en slemmig torsk i arch
<phnom> madbear: En slemmig torsk i brödrosten som kör arch. Fiskpinnar!
<maxjezy> jag tror även windows xp är lämpligt
<kodein> "jag rostar som jag vill"
<swecarp> hejsan allihopa
<kodein> kjamiz, swecarp
<phnom> Jobbigt när man måste köra modprobe vid frukostbordet för att den inte lyckats ladda rostmodulen vid boot =/
<swecarp> är det någon här som är i närheten av Alingsås
<kodein> du?
<kodein> det finns väl iaf några göteborgare i kanylen
<swecarp> japp men någon annan jag håller på att blitokig mitt trådlösa nätverk är konstigt
<swecarp> mina 2 linux maskiner kan inte ansluta men frugans win maskin ansluter
<phnom> Din accesspunkt är alltså diskriminerande, bara att byta ut den mot en tolerantare art.
<swecarp> problemet började för ca 2 veckor sedan  innan så va det inga problem
<swecarp> jag instalerade samba och sedan avinstalerade det kan det vara något som hänger ihop med det
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<kodein> itmannen: rusdryck?
<phnom> itmannen: sup?
<Haffe> Tata.
<Haffe> No one expects, Haffe.
<kodein> inte ens Haffe?
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55647&p=448832#p448832
<Kurdistan> kanske jag som är seg, men har jag förstått denne korrekt?
<kodein> har vi förstått dig korrekt rätt?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Ptja, skulle också kunna vara fönsterhanteraren som inte startar alls.
<Kurdistan> phnom, bör den ej då återgå till standard
<Kurdistan> efter rensat i config/cache
<Kurdistan> vid omstart?
<phnom> Jo, om man har tur.
<nikke> Goooodmorgon
<phnom> nikke: Morrn
<Kurdistan> nikke, godmorgon. du vet att du kan ha transparanta paneler i xubuntu?
<nikke> Kurdistan: jepp
<Kurdistan> :) då slipper folk se ditt oldschool tema
<Kurdistan> ful som stryk :P
<nikke> du kan va ful :)
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) jag är faktiskt snygg.
<nikke> haha mitt desktop också :)
<Kurdistan> nikke, nja. där är jag tveksam. :P
<nikke> Kurdistan: det är en smaksak
<antii> nikke: Yo bré
<Kurdistan> antii, :) yo syrran
<Kurdistan> antii, :) ingen yo tillbaks?
<nikke> antii: yooo
<antii> nikke: zup? :-D
<nikke> antii: njaa sitter och kollar mail
<nikke> själv?
<antii> wrk
<Kurdistan> phnom, tror också det kan vara temam som saknar fönsterramar osv. tror jag testade någon sådan för ett bra tag sedan.
<antii> nikke: halvdag \o/
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det är också möjligt.
<nikke> antii: just det, därför jag är hemma :)
<antii> nikke: var hemma.. men åkte in sen. var ju strömavbrott imorse
<phnom> antii: Tokholm?
<nikke> ja
<kodein> hah
<nikke> hos mig med :)
<kodein> det var strömavbrott hemma hos mig med
<kodein> men jag bor i linkeboda
<antii> phnom: såklart
<antii> nikke: västertorp :>
<kodein> tyvärr verkar det ha varit längre än min UPS klarade.
<antii> =(
<antii> fixa dieselUPS
<antii> :D
<kodein> jag får väl antingen beefa upp den eller köra strömsnålare datta
<kodein> har tyvärr ingen plats för svänghjul
<nikke> antii: västertorp?
<nikke> hägersten bor jag i
<antii> nikke: ja
<antii> vet.. :P
<nikke> hahaha
<nikke> när ska vi ses över en pizza på åsen då? :)
<antii> haha
<antii> nån gång
<antii> :O)
<kodein> socialisera utan tangentbord?
<kodein> mon dieu
<antii> kodein: finns som tur var virtuellt tangentbord i fickan.
<nikke> haha
<antii> är
<Kurdistan> godmorgon itmannen :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Goddag Kurden :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, allt väl?
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Nja. Dom gamla krigsskadorna gör sig lite påminda
<Kurdistan> itmannen, tråkigt.
<Kurdistan> själv ska man snart städa. innan päronen kommer.
<Kurdistan> sedan handla. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Det ordnar sig. Har du alltid välstädat :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, jepp. för vara student är jag nog grymt ren.
<Kurdistan> :) sedan äger jag ju i köket också
<itmannen> Kurdistan<<  Det låter förträffligt
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) jag äger också på andra fronter, men vi ska ej väcka barnen.
<Barre> nackdelen med screen är att jag envisas med att boota om fel maskin :/
<itmannen> Kurdistan   Nä låt dom sova en stund till
<antii> :D
<Kurdistan> Barre, was? har du många skärmar?
<andol> Barre: Lösning, låt mig sätta ett nytt root-lösenord åt dig :P
<Barre> en skärm har jag
<Kurdistan> :) någon som är sugen på morgon schack?
<Barre> andol: försökt med detta, funderar på att inkludera maskinens namn i root-lösen.. mysecret_password_serverA som exempel, minimerar att jag gör fel =)
<Barre> för att ha olika root på alla instanser ser jag som omöjligt
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Du ska städa inte leka
<andol> Barre: iofs också en variant
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) jag hinner med lite hjärngympa.
<itmannen> Ok
<Barre> df -h
<Barre> doh... copy-paste fail
<andol> /dev/sda1             272G   74G  184G  29% /
<madbear> phnom: precis
<nikke> *gäääsp*
<nikke> Kroooossa alla fönster lalalalalaa
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska försöka göra något vettigt som omväxling
<nikke> ja man borde ju
<itmannen> Men det blir nog en obehaglig upplevelse
<phnom> itmannen: Eller så kanske du får en känsla av tillfredsställelse, men varför chansa?
<kodein> ett väl utfört arbete ger en inre tillfredsställelse och är den grund varpå samhället vilar.
<phnom> :-)
<andol> kodein: Precis vad jag tänkt kläcka ur mig, ifall jag inte varit alltför upptagen med att faktiskt arbeta :)
<kodein> jobba på självaste trettondagsafton?
<kodein> jag med. :(
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag löste problemet med fönsterhanterare åt medlemmen
<Kurdistan> xfwm4 --replace &
<Kurdistan> räckte
<phnom> Kurdistan: Den hade inte startat fönsterhanteraren ordentligt då. :) Kudos till dig ^^
<Kurdistan> phnom, jepp tydligen. för jag har som sagt kört med temam utan fönsterramar etc.
<Kurdistan> trodde kanske han/hon hade tweakat :P
<Kurdistan> det jag ej gillar med forum-hjälp är att folk som får hjälp ej kommer tillbaks när de fått svar
<Kurdistan> om det fixar deras problem
<Kurdistan> markera åtminstone tråden löst
<phnom> Kurdistan: http://xkcd.com/979/ ;)
<nikke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0hTmj3f4Zo&feature=related
<kodein> det där är ju inte samma sak
<nikke> herre min gud
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha den var bra.
<phnom> kodein: Nä, men relaterat iaf.
 * nikke håller på att bryta ihop, kaffet är slut 
<nikke> antii: hade du bytt från openbox? :)
<antii> nikke: japp!
<antii> ubuntu 10.04 med gnome.
<nikke> sweet
<antii> Mm..
<antii> funkar bra
<Dynamit> Undrar vad felet är med dem drivrutiner jag har så hittar datorn hdmi utrustning men den hittar inte informationen om hur signalerna ska skickas så jag måste manuellt göra edid filer vart kan jag hitta hur dem ska se ut och kan man anv. samma edid fil för flera olika tv'apparater av olika modeller eller är det helt olika beroende på modell och märke?
<nikke> antii: har du hunnit testa min pizzeria? :)
<antii> nikke: Ne :p
<nikke> antii: synd för dig
<nikke> :P
<peyam> funkar spotify på ubuntu eller ska man ha premium?
<phnom> peyam: Med linuxklienten måste du ha premium eller unlimited
<peyam> fan va dåligt
<phnom> Med windowsklienten genom wine kan du ha vad som helst.
<peyam> juste
<peyam> ska prova
<peyam> phnom: Wifin stängs av när jag stänger datorn
<peyam> mini pc
<phnom> peyam: Fast, om du struntar i två öl i månaden så har du råd med unlimited.
<peyam> phnom:  neej det har jag inte
<phnom> Och vad är det med folk och "Give me everything for free"!!!
<peyam> phnom: ubuntu r gratis
<phnom> peyam: Jo, två öl ~= 50kr med studentpriser, och unlimited kostar 49 kr i månaden
<peyam> glöm inte det
<peyam> allt gratis= cool
<peyam> phnom:  Wifin stängs av när jag stänger locket
<peyam> va göra
<phnom> Min wifi stängs också av när jag stänger av datorn eller sätter den i suspend.
<phnom> HAde varit konstigt annars.
<peyam> ja men det ska inte stänga av när man ställer på "black screen "
<peyam> installerat
<peyam> hur länge ska det ta o logga in va fan
<peyam> njéj det funkar inte phnom
<peyam> vilken versiopn av wine använder du phnom
<phnom> Använder inte wine.
<Barre> peyam: wine & spotify går utmärkt, testa först att läsa spotify's "howto" http://www.spotify.com/se/help/faq/wine/
<Barre> oops. den kanske var lite i äldsta laget, men endå
<peyam> det krachar Barre
<Barre> ok...
<peyam> we are sorry...
<peyam> e det bara jag smhar problem med software center
<peyam> det visar bara en vit fönster
<phnom> Du verkar ha problem med lite allt möjligt konstigt du.
<phnom> Hade inte du installerat windows igen btw?
<Barre> så, spotify med wine fungerar för mig ialla fall...
<Barre> ahh.. han försvann
<phnom> As he does.
<antii> :>
<Kimmen> jag kör linux spotify klienten, funkar bra
<Kimmen> wine + spotify kraschar då man ska få upp license agreement
<phnom> Kimmen: Mjo, min ville inte riktigt heller, tror det beror på min wm dock.
<Dynamit> Usch nu ska man se hur det hemska OS ser ut och funkar när installationen är färdig
<Dynamit> amelia förlåt att jag syndar men jag är så nyfiken, ibland så kan inte jag skilja på rätt och fel ;)
<kodein> haha, just, näst senast jag använde spotify så ville de ju att jag skulle godkänna nåt nytt avtal. jag klickade nej.
<kodein> men det kom inte upp nåt tjafs halvåret senare när jag bestämde mig för att prova det lite igen, 0o
<Julol> Phew de är torsdag
<kodein> ja. och jag skulle kunna ta helg när som helst :)
<Dynamit> Man kommer behöva syndernas förlåtelse nästan ;)
<Dynamit> Undrar varför det går så segt med VB på min bärbara har ju för tusan AMD Athlon 64, när jag kör vmware på min arb. hdd som har ******* som OS så går det ju hur bra som helst
<kodein> vb som i visual basic?
<Dynamit> nej vb som i Virtual Box
<kodein> ahau
<Dynamit> mina guest OS går segt som fn. tar jag vmware på min arb. hdd så går det som det vore fysiskt installerat på en dator
<phnom> Dynamit: Har du virtualisering i din cpu?
<phnom> AMD Athlon låter som tillräckligt gammalt för att det inte ska finnas det.
<Dynamit> CPU ja men bios har gömt skiten jäkla märkes datorer
<Dynamit> och ingen har gjort custom bios så kan inte se skiten
<Dynamit> i alla fall om man ska tro m$ jäkla detection tool för virtual xp pc för 7'an
<Dynamit> phnom i vmware med ****** 7 så funkar det klockrent
<phnom> Om du kör virtualisering på din arbetsdator men inte din privata så är det ju inte så konstigt att det går långsammare... Eller det är samma dator?
<Dynamit> Det är samma dator bara olika hdd byter mellan dem beroende på vad jag ska göra
<phnom> Jahopp.
<Dynamit> mm just det det är ju det som är det skumma
<Dynamit> Vmware i syndarnas OS funkar felfritt men VB i Ubuntu går segt som fn
<phnom> Och vbox i win går jättesnabbt det också?
<phnom> Eller vmware i ubuntu för den delen.
<Dynamit> har försökt med vmware förut i ubuntu men har inte fått det att funka som det ska i huvudtaget, och VB i win har jag inte testat vad jag kan påminna mig.
<Dynamit> Kan tyvärr kan jag inte testa då jag glömde arb. hdd. i rummet i skolan
<Dynamit> men ska dit upp på Lördag har jag tänkt
<Dynamit> ska man behöva be farsan koppla in servern när han är hemma för att testa nya OS via ESX3i LOL snacka om att jag skulle ta för mig allt bredband som vi elever har som vi ska dela på i internatet då.
<kodein> begränsat internet på internat? :/
<phnom> Cheapskates.
<Dynamit> Nej men ADSL 10MiB/s som som alla internat elever ska dela på
<Dynamit> och hela internatet har samm ext. IPv4 adress
<einand> i'm the cooleest
<Dynamit> nix
<Dynamit> det är ja einand ;P
<einand> hur många har en firmware upgraderbar RGB lampa ;)
<maxjezy> wokade hjortskav med wokgrönsaker(mix) sen nudlar och chili, fräste på det ordentligt
<maxjezy> damn vilken woook!
<einand> maxjezy: varför bjöd du inte hem mig?
<maxjezy> einand, det var knappt för två pers
<Dynamit> varför ska man ha firmware i en RGB lampa för
<einand> Dynamit: för att det går
<Dynamit> Jag börjar alvarligt fundera på att be farsan dra igång servern min när han är hemma i brandbergen så man kan leka ordentligt snacka om att man lär få installera netlimiter sedan för att inte ta åtsig allt bredbredd som internatet har utåt
<nikke> Dynamit: köp en vps :)
<nikke> as bra
<Dynamit> Varför när jag har en dedikerad server?
<Barre> det ena utesluter inte det andra =)
<Dynamit> Har dedikerad server med 2st Xeon CPU varför lägga ner pengar på en VPS då för?
<Barre> redundancy ftw! ;P
<andol> Dynamit: Därför at man en VPS behöver du bara bry dig om Operativsystemet, och kan låta serverhotellet hålla koll på hårdvara, nätverk, etc.
<Squarism> Ngn some vet hur man ser vilka portar som är öppna på en maskin som kör UFW?
<Barre> Squarism: sudo ufw status
<Squarism> Hur öppnar man en port för allt  o alla med ufw?
<Squarism> ...gärna syntax för en maskin som har flera nätkort
<Squarism> (eller de kanske skulle va + i kanten ... eller ev så är det inte n/a)
<Squarism> Barre, vet du?
<Barre> Squarism: om du skall ha en regel som "öppnar" för allt mellan allt och alla så är det bättre att helt enkelt slå av ufw
<Barre> eller är det en specifik port du vill göra tillgänglig för alla?
<amelia> morrn!
<Dynamit> morrn amelia
<propus> godmorgon amelia :)
<Dynamit> amelia när ska du skaffa dig en sådan här då http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/dd/SDC-2000_Spirit_DataCine_Telecine.JPG så du kan se på filmer ordentligt ;P
<Coffe> Kan absoult inte JS, men måste splita en sträng på ,
<phnom> Coffe: str.split(",") ?
<Coffe> phnom, ja , men jag vill sedan bara ha andra delen av det.
<phnom> str2 = str.split(","); andradelen = str2[1];
<Coffe> ok  jag har raden efter  en printout på str2[1] , men den  verkar inte ha funkat.. haxar en annans script för att lägga till lite..
<Coffe> phnom,  då de är OT , kan jag ta de priv med dig ?
<phnom> Är väl inte speciellt OT, men visst. :)
<Dynamit> snart ska man se på idiotens senaste film
<amelia> Dynamit: när det gäller film tror jag på modernare metoder.. d.v.s. headweb
<Dynamit> hahaha vadå Telecine funkar ju bra
<bamsefar> :)
<Dynamit> Var ju inte Super8 åtminstånde
<amelia> jobbigt att hyra film dock.
<Dynamit> Du får ringa filmbolagen direkt för i vanlig uthyrare har knappast telecine rullarna
<amelia> Dynamit: jag gillar headweb, bara klicka och se filmen. :D
<Dynamit> Jag gillar Xbmc + Direct Connect gratis och bara trycka på det man vill se
<amelia> datorer kan vara gamla och knepiga. allt annat ska vara modernt.
<amelia> Dynamit: och olagligt
<Dynamit> nej inte om jag äger orginalet :P
<amelia> Dynamit: nej, men hur troligt är det att du gör det?
<Dynamit> Det var en annan femma
<bamsefar> Headweb är framtiden!
<Dynamit> framtiden är jag ;P
<Dynamit> Nu ska man se idioten köra förhoppningsvis för sista gången
<amelia> oh, propus också! du försvann bland Dynamits pladder. :S
<propus> amelia: hehe.. jag är så liten så jag syns inte :-P
<amelia> propus: illa illa!
<amelia> propus: idag ska jag bygga min nya mail-lösning tänkte jag. :D
<propus> amelia: okej nice :)..
<propus> amelia: jag håller på att mixtra och cloud kontroller till sunfire-maskinerna :)
<amelia> nice
<amelia> propus: blev det någon solaris då?
<propus> amelia: näeh har inte orka joxxa med de :)
<amelia> meh. :(
<HeMan> ca 35 kW för 109 noder
<amelia> HeMan: nice!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Har du aktier i vattenfall eller? ;)
<amelia> HeMan: vad är det för monsterburkar du har egentligen?
<Barre> HeMan: vilken last är det då? Hoppas inte klustret idlar på 35kW ;P
<HeMan> Barre: linpack
<HeMan> Barre: tror inte jag kan få noderna att dra mer ström än att köra det...
<Barre> ahh..
<amelia> hehe
<Kurdistan> Kimmen, är du där?
<Kurdistan> testa jupiter
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det i crunchbang forumet en tråd om tweak för batteritid
<Kurdistan> om du vill så finns ju även massvis med kernel paramter som går testa
<Kurdistan> samt patch på g som testat hos ubuntu
<Bearidge1> God afton gott folk! Jag har gjort bort mig lite, och tänkte ändra på det. Jag var underbart duktig och inte partionerade hårddisken när jag installerade ubuntu, och undrar om det är möjligt att göra det i efterhand, utan att skada data?
<amelia> ojoj, loopia har äntligen gjort rätt. ::D
<tobier> Bearidge1: troligen inte
<HeMan> amelia: men dom drar under 350 W per maskin och det är 2x6 cores och 24 GB minne i varje maskin
<Bearidge1> Misstänkte det. Jävligt klantigt av mig...
<HeMan> amelia: så det är ju inte så monstrigt
<tobier> Bearidge1: även om du lyckas partitionera så är det nog mer jobb nä att bara installera om ubuntu och göra rätt
<Kurdistan> Bearidge1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Bearidge1> Ja, det får helt enkelt bli att installera om och göra rätt som du säger.
<tobier> Bearidge1: alltså det är nog fullt möjligt, beroende på vad du vill partionera om
<Kurdistan> Bearidge1, det kanske ej behövs. däremot är den hel del pill.
<Kurdistan> med fstab och fdisk
<Kurdistan> samt annat
<tobier> Kurdistan: ompartitionera brukar ju innefatta att flytta data på disken.. tar ju flera timmar :)
<tobier> Kurdistan: bättre att wipea och börja om!
<Bearidge1> Skulle bla vilja lägga /var och  /home på egna partioner.
<Bearidge1> Man lär sig av sina misstag ;)
<tobier> jag brukar nöja mig med /, /boot, /home och swap
<tobier> gör inte ubuntu det i installern?
<Bearidge1> Minns inte faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> gfhgh
<tobier> Kurdistan: fksdfk!
<Kurdistan>  /boot? använder du btrfs?
<Kurdistan> Bearidge1, läs den här länken: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<amelia> lvm ftw! då kan man i efterhand utöka partitioner där man behöver mer plats
<Bearidge1> Tackar!
<Bearidge1> Problemet är ju att jag inte har några partioner alls ;)
<tobier> Kurdistan: mest gammal vana
<tobier> Bearidge1: du har minst en
<Bearidge1> True that!
<tobier> Bearidge1: troligen två, / och swap :)
<Kurdistan> Bearidge1, du måste ha någon.
<tobier> nej, dags att gå hem snart kanske
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/fstab
<tobier> sliten av att jobba med WPF hela dagen :(
<Kurdistan> samt sudo fdisk -l
<Kurdistan> ger dig info
<Kurdistan> amelia, :) visste du inte?
<Bearidge1> Tack, Kurdistan
<amelia> Kurdistan: visste vadå?
<Kurdistan> np
<Kurdistan> lvm ftw! då kan man i efterhand utöka partitioner där man behöver mer plats
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag förstår inte vad du menar?
<Kurdistan> :) jag trodde du menade att du inte visste att man kunde utöka partition i efterhand
<amelia> Kurdistan: ok. det visste jag. jag vet också att man kan göra det utan lvm utan att förlora data, men det är lite känsligt och med många if's and but's så kanske inget man ska guide:a nybörjare att göra.
<cutgah> hej, jag försöker använda unetbootin för att installera windows 7 med usb. men den stannar på 52% hela tiden. jag misstänker att det är pga att den är formaterad fat32 men bör vara NTFS (för den ison fungerade förut) men nu har de tagit bort "show all drives, use with care" alternativet så jag KAN inte installera ison på en NTFS-partition. Hur får jag fram det alternativet?
<Kurdistan> amelia, det i för sig sant.
<amelia> Kurdistan: på samma sätt som att det går att partitionera om utan att förlora data, om man har koll på blocks och annat, men det är överkurs.
<tobier> cutgah: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<cutgah> ty
<tobier> cutgah: kräver dock att du redan har en fungerande windowsinstallation på nån maskin
<nikke> Hallooo igen
<Kurdistan> nikke, ta maan
<amelia> hej nikke!
<amelia> nikke: nu vill jag veta... varför frågade du om jag kör fedora?
<Kurdistan> amelia, nikke är kär i dig. :P
<Kurdistan> han ville bara starta igång ett "samtal".
<Bearidge> Vilka bör få egna partioner? Är det överkurs ge /home, /tmp och /var/temp egna?
<tobier> Bearidge: /, /boot, swap /home !
<amelia> Kurdistan: ja, klart varför tänkte jag inte på det. om det finns en tjej så är det ju klart att ALLA killar är kära i henne.
<nikke> amelia: de var för att du sa att jag verkade vettig och det efter att jag sa att jag köär fedora :)
<amelia> nikke: aha. sa jag det? spännande.. men jo, jag kör fedora på min privata laptop.
<nikke> haha ja du sa det :)
<amelia> nikke: fast jag kör ju iofs det mesta faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> amelia, :).
<Kurdistan> amelia, eller så var :) nikke bara nyfiken på fedora och ville fråga dig vad du tyckte.
<nikke> Kurdistan: haha släpp det där nu?
<Kurdistan> :)
<amelia> Kurdistan: eller så har du bara inget bättre för dig och hittar på massa idiotiska teorier om andra människor för ditt eget stora nöjes skull..
<nikke> haha!
<Kurdistan> amelia, andas. tar du det så allvarligt? herregud fröken drama.
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag är rätt trött på att höra alla möjliga korkade kommentarer om att jag är tjej och att någon skulle vara kär i mig för att de pratar med mig och liknande idiotiska kommentarer.
<Kurdistan> amelia, när har du hört det tidigare av mig?
<Kurdistan> jag drog bara skämt
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag har hört det i 16 år av alla möjliga människor. det spelar ingen roll om det var första gången från din sida, det är respektlöst oavsett.
<Kurdistan> amelia, respektlöst? det finns nog fler av det kvinnliga könet.
<Kurdistan> jag skulle aldrig nervärdera dig för att du är kvinna
<Kurdistan> :) skulle ej fungera bra ihop med mina feministiska åsikter
<amelia> Kurdistan: nehe, det säger du. så om det var vilken kille som helst som undrade varför nikke undrade om de körde fedora så skulle du säga att det nog var för att han var kär i den killen?
<Kurdistan> :) det skulle vara skoj det med
<Kurdistan> amelia, är du så osäker i dig själv? jag kallade ju dig inte fula saker.
<Kurdistan> du bara inbilla dig massa saker
<Kurdistan> trots att jag tydligt :) :) :)
<Kurdistan> för att du ska fatta att det var ett skämt
<whuffor> Du är nog ganska ensam om att tycka det är roligt.
<Kurdistan> whuffor, då får jag vara det.
<amelia> Kurdistan: vad har min självkänsla med sakne att göra? poänen är att oavsett om det var ett skämt eller inte så var den inte roligt.
<Kurdistan> amelia, okej, du tog det hårt. det har nog inte mycket om det var roligt eller inte.
<Kurdistan> får väl respektera att du helt enkelt tog det hårt
<amelia> Kurdistan: det var bara onödigt. man kan ju undra vem det är som är osäker i sig själv när du bara låter käften glappa för glappandets skull.
<Kurdistan> amelia, jag är ju inte van med gäsp.
<nikke> Herregud, sluta upp nu :P
<Kurdistan> nikke, låt henne avreagera. hon blir nog lugn snart.
<nikke> du kan ju tagga ner också :P
<Kurdistan> nikke, :) jag har taggat.
<nikke> goodie!
<nikke> har hittat ett sånt underbart wallpaper btw :)
<nikke> men hittar ingen länk nu bara för det :P
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man röra på sig
<Kurdistan> må väl. synnerligen du amelia :).
<Dynamit> Nog för att jag viste att Ghostrider var idiot. Men så idiotisk som att smälla en Subaru genom att hoppa på hornsgatan och köra sedan med den trodde jag inte han var
<whuffor> Jag gillar honom när han kör roadracing på bana, men vill inte möta honom i trafiken.
<Bearidge> Helt idiotiskt...
<Dynamit> Problemet är att man kan inte neka att han kan köra, men han kör som en idiot
<Bearidge> Då kan väl han köra på en bana, och sluta riskera livet på andra än sig själv?
<Dynamit> Säg det till han då
<Bearidge> Om jag ändå kunde ^^
<Dynamit> Han brukar skälla på grann ungarna som kör trimmade EU moppar på gården och hotar med att ringa polisen
<Bearidge> Förvånar nog ingen
<whuffor> Han har kört en hel del på bana. Oftast kul att se på. Dock har jag aldrig kört i samma klass som honom så vet inte hur han är att tävla emot.
<andol> Barre: Ska du bli sådan? :)
<Dynamit> Problemet är som sagt att han kan köra då han är gammal stunt förare men alla här inne som vet tillräckligt vet om det och vrf. han inte är stunt förare länge.
<nikke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0EjLVGDJxQ
<nikke> haha älskar omkörningen av polisen
<Dynamit> snacka om gamla klipp
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkcFgJ2HShs&feature=related 4:14 där säger jag bara heja Haninge polisen
<Bearidge> Blir jur irriterad på kommentarerna...
<Bearidge> Vad är det för snack om att polisen försöker "mörda" honom? Bah!
<nikke> känner ni ubuntu användare att ni utvecklar era linux kunskaper när ni kör ubuntu?
<Markslap> Ja, det tycker jag.
<Markslap> Jag kör iofs bara Ubuntu Server på servern.
<Markslap> Och jag har lärt mig väldigt mycket kommandon utantill och så.
<amelia> nikke: jag känner inte att disten är avgörande för utvecklingen av ens kunskaper och erfarenhet, det är vad man gör. jag kör inte så mycket ubuntu, det händer om kunderna vill ha det, men kontentan är att jag utvecklar mina kunskaper för att jag gör nya saker. :)
<nikke> amelia: så sant
<amelia> ubuntu (tillsammans med några andra) möjliggör att det är enklare att ta sig över den första tröskeln i användandet av linux jämför med när jag började för 16 år sedan, men det är fortfarande samma nyfikenhet och engagemang som driver en frammåt och skiljer en vanlig användare från en datornörd.
<kodein> jajust, då var det helg då
<amelia> kodein: det var ju ett dygn sedan. ;)
<Dynamit> Har ni kåll på dygnet eller?
<Dynamit> Det är Torsdag idag
<kodein> och det är söndag imorgon
<amelia> :)
<Dynamit> för ditt arbete kanske
<Dynamit> men inte enligt UTC tids räkningen
<Nafallo> nikke: med tanke pa hur ubuntu pushar nya saker pa en hela tiden... ja, jag tror det ar mycket jag inte hade behovt kunna om jag inte kort Ubuntu ;-)
<kodein> bara för att du inte har ledigt på helgdagar
<amelia> oh, jag måste kolla om posten har kommit.
<Dynamit> fn vad seg kompilering av openwrt är segt på min bärbara baa
<nikke> brb
<phnom> kan
<phnom> wops
<phnom> Dynamit: Kan du inte köra snabb kompilering istället för seg kompilering då?
<Dynamit> Hur menar du jag har ccach igång men måste ju ha byggt den förut ju
<Dynamit> och hjälpdatorn har jag lite svårt att komma åt då den är i Brandbergen och jag här
<Dynamit> mitt ute i skogen
<phnom> Det var inget, drygar mig bara...
<Dynamit> phnom vet du hur jag ska få mitt grafikkorts hdmi att funka till 100% den hittar tv'n och jag kan skicka signalerna men tv'n får aldrig signalerna. Det verkar som inte mina drivrutiner vill stödja själva edid biten för hdmi porten
<Dynamit> vga porten funkar utan problem
<phnom> Nope, har tyvärr inte en aning.
<Dynamit> blir galen för någon Ubuntu jag har kört så funkade hdmi perfekt på
<Dynamit> minns bara inte vilken
<Dynamit> så lite svårt att se hur jag ska lösa problemet
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag körde distcc över 2.5 Mbit ADSL och det hjälpte faktiskt!
<Dynamit> ADSL här ska klara 10 MiB/s men det tror jag si så där på
<Dynamit> och hjälpdatorn har jag lite svårt att kontakta jag vet att jag öppnade en port för ssh tillfälligt för att kontrollera datorn när jag var hos farmor som jag inte kommer ihåg nummret på, tack och lov så har jag ändå chans att se till att min "web server" är uppdaterad
<bittin> Godmorgon
<phnom> Morrn
<Dynamit> Förbannade EDID problem varför ska det inte funka
<Haffe> Har du vredgat vår herre?
<Haffe> Är herrens vrede lika oförtusägbar som herrens nåd och glädje?
<Dynamit> måste gå ner och vara barnvakt
<nikke> sooo whats up folket
<Haffe> Har du vredgat herren?
<Haffe> Har du ägnat dig åt självbefläkelse?
<nikke> någon som kör dwm? håller på att testa lite, det var ett tag sedan :) det är ett äckligt mellanrum mellan fönstrerna går detta att ta bort?
<Haffe> Har du hängivit dig åt autobefläkelse?
<madbear> någon som har diablo2 nycklar till salu?
<phnom> Haha, MS gör det lite lättare att installera om win: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/112029-windows-8-to-include-built-in-reset-refresh-and-hard-drive-imaging
<bittin>  borde man baka en kladdkaka o flasha med kanske?
<Markslap> God afton, hur uppdaterar man ett specifikt program?
<Markslap> MÃ¥ste uppdatera transmission-cli och transmission-remote.
<bittin> om man ska dra ner nån bra love movie också :D
<Haffe> Varför?
<bittin> Haffe, kanske kommer en brud hit på Lördag, iofs har jag You Got Mail den är fin
<Markslap> bittin: Love Acctually är ett tips också.
<Markslap> Den är faktiskt kul för att vara en kärleksfilm.
<bittin> Markslap, den har jag funderat att se men inte gjort så den kan jag dra ner :p
<Markslap> Do it
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> bittin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wqF3lXGjZo
<Markslap> En av scenerna.
<Markslap> :D
<MooCow93> Fanns/finns det ingen "party line" i Sverige? Ser ingen svensk länk i Engelska Wikipedias artikel "party line".
<Markslap> Party line?
<MooCow93> Delad linje.
<Markslap> Inom politik?
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Heta linjen?
<MooCow93> Nä... den var ju man tvungen att ringa.
<MooCow93> Och det var ju bara en bugg.
<Haffe> Gamla hederliga 020-knulla döden?
<bittin> 020-knulla döden :)
<bittin> Haffe, http://web.textfiles.com/ezines/020/020_1.txt
<bittin> :>
<Dynamit> Jag har dumpat edid infot ifrån en in maskin med dumpedid någon som vet hur jag ska få Ubuntu att läsa in texten, för den verkar vara uppbygd på felsätt för nvidia's panel
<amelia> gött, har fått min nya telefon idag. nu går en era i graven, lämnar min maemo-telefon för en android.
<madbear> följer du inte nokia till windows phone?
<madbear> :D
<amelia> madbear: inte direkt. funderade på att köpa en N9... men nej, blev en likadan som jag har på jobbet fast i annan färg. så nu har jag en svart och en vit SE Xperia mini pro.
<CasperN> överge en n900?
<Dynamit> Varför överge N900 den är ju Linux baserad till och med
<amelia> CasperN: japp. hörlursuttaget pajjade för ett år sedan och nu har nokia-problemet uppstått. glapp i sim-kortet.
<amelia> Dynamit: det är ju android också.
<Dynamit> Är allergiskemot android vet inte varför men diggar det inte
<CasperN> bah, sånt borde en teknisk person klara att fixa :)
<CasperN> vilken linuxtelefon är det som gäller nu?
<amelia> CasperN: orka. jag vill bara att min mobil ska fungera och nokia vägrar ju släppa N950 som end-user telefon...
<amelia> CasperN: N9 antar jag.
<CasperN> N9 verkar tråkig tycker jag
<CasperN> en nyare n900 hade varit något
<bittin> Android :)
<amelia> N9 är en nyare n900
<bittin> fick en Android lur i julklapp
<CasperN> fast utan tangentbord...
<bittin> och har kört en Android platta ett bra tag
<Markslap> N9 har väl inget gemensamt med N900 alls? :o
<amelia> CasperN: jo, N950 har, men den är bara för utveckling av N9.
<CasperN> mer än N serie i namnet
<Markslap> N900 hade en resistiv skärm och N9 har väl en kapasitiv?
<CasperN> aha
<CasperN> när finns N950 att haffa då?
<Markslap> Olika OS, inget tgb på N9:an och helt annorlunda design väl?
<amelia> Markslap: jo, men det är fortfarande nokias nästa version lixom.
<Markslap> Iofs :)
<bittin>  funderade på varför jag inte hade nån musikspelare igång på datorn och kom sedan på att jag lyssnar på vinyl :( *trött*
<kodein> CasperN: den kommer aldrig gå att köpa
<CasperN> :(
<CasperN> varför inte sälja en produkt som det finns efterfråga på
<Haffe> För att man inte vill?
<CasperN> klart man vill
<Haffe> För att Nokias nuvarande VD vill att hans MSaktier ska bli värda mycket pengar?
<Barre> andol: ska bli vad?? :)
<andol> Barre: "brukar skälla på grann ungarna som kör trimmade EU moppar på gården och hotar med att ringa polisen"
<kodein> varför hotar ungarna med att ringa polisen?
<Haffe> Herren ger och herren tar?
<peyam> Snart säger man heeeeeeeeeeeeej då till ubuntu för everrrrrrrrr
<kodein> good on you
<lag^> peyam: Har du inte redan gjort det några gånger?
<kodein> inte för everrrrrrrrr, ju
<lag^> rrrrr
<amelia> wii, mirkk i luren :)
<einand> amelia: ännu en enhet jag kan irritera dig på ;)
<amelia> einand: äsch, detta är ju bara den nya. hade ju det i den gamla också.
<itmannen> amelia  Är en person eller en funktion ?
<amelia> itmannen: va?
<itmannen> Du hade mirrk i telefonen
<amelia> itmannen: ja..
<itmannen> amelia Och svaret är ?
<amelia> itmannen: jag förstår inte frågan.
<lag^> Att hon kan irca från telefonen?
<kodein> vore fint om TTS började funka så man kan prata med mirkk i luren :)
<itmannen> amelia  Kan det vara så svårt att förstå. Om mirrk är en person eller en funktion. Är du på fyllan flicka lilla
<amelia> itmannen: nej, jag är nykterist.. men jaha, mirkk är det vi sysslar med nu.
<kodein> mirkk är ju mirkk
<itmannen> Ok. Äntligen
<itmannen> Finns den som app ?
<HeMan> amelia: körde inte du mirkk på N9'an?
<amelia> itmannen: det är ju inte så lätt för mig att förstå att du inte vet vad du gör.
<amelia> HeMan: jag har inte haft någon N9..
<amelia> HeMan: men på min N900 gjorde jag det.
<Haffe> Jag tänker på den fina låten God Is God av Juno Reactor.
<HeMan> amelia: ahh!
<HeMan> amelia: så var det
<amelia> HeMan: men ny lur, fick den idag.
<itmannen> amelia  Va. Jo nog vet jag vad jag gör
<HeMan> amelia: vad kör du nu för lur?
<kodein> aldrig fel att ssh:a till sitt mirkkskal ibland på resande fot
<amelia> HeMan: SE Xperia mini pro
<itmannen> Jag ställde en synnerligen enkel fråga
<amelia> HeMan: har två nu faktiskt, en svart på jobbet och en vit privat. :P
<HeMan> amelia: men du är väl för ung för PRO (pensionärernas riksorganisation)? :-P
<amelia> HeMan: haha, pro är att den har tangentbord typ.
<kodein> det ska visst finnas en connectbot anpassad för irssi, hörde jag nåt om
<amelia> kodein: jag tyckte den var sämre för irssi än connectbot. :P
<itmannen> Finns som app
<HeMan> amelia: vet jag väl, men det blir ingen bra ordvits då juh!
<amelia> HeMan: jag är rätt gammal nu faktiskt.
<kodein> amelia: ja, jag har inte prövat den heller, tycker connectbot funkar bra
<lag^> irssi connectbot är bra skit!
<HeMan> för övrigt är ssh -A underbart!
<amelia> HeMan: fyller snart år... helt deprimerad är jag.. :(
<Barre> andol: jag hotar inte, jag laddar salthagel, skjuter två salvor och ringer samtidigt polisen ;)
<lag^> ser exakt likadan ut som connectbot förvisso
<HeMan> Barre: är det du som skjuter utanför vårat fönster?
<itmannen> amelia  Känns det ungt att lämna puberteten
<HeMan> Barre: det smäller så in i bänken
<amelia> itmannen: jag är ju inte tvångsmedlem i PRO som du... men puberteten var väl inte igår direkt.
<HeMan> det var i puberteten amelia började få sitt virtuella unix-skägg!
<itmannen> amelia  Jag är frivillig medlem på dispans än så länge
<swecarp> godkväll itmannen
<amelia> HeMan: nej, det  var innan :P
<HeMan> amelia: kewl!
<itmannen> swecarp  Hojtan. Välkommen gamle man :)
<swecarp> tack unge man
<itmannen> swecarp  Llekker livet som vanligt ?
<itmannen> *leker
<swecarp> japp har fått igång mitt trådlösa nätverk
<swecarp> hur har du det
<itmannen> swecarp  Liver är underbart ibland. Jag har alltid haft mitt trådlösa
<itmannen> swecarp  Känns skönt att det inte fattas några fel på kroppen
<swecarp> har suttit och letat varför jag inte kunde ansluta i 3 dagar hittade problemt i dag hadde angett fel lösen  :-)
<itmannen> swecarp  Skämtar du ?
<swecarp> nej har på någott konstigt sätt ändrat lösen i inställningar och gjorde samma fel på lapptopen
<itmannen> :D Sådant är livet på en pinne
<itmannen> swecarp  Jag har installerat både gdm och gnome i CB men det ser lika ut ändå ??
<swecarp> itmannen:  du som kör chrunchbang jag har hittat hur man lägger till program i menyn som inte lägs dit automatiskt
<itmannen> swecarp  Hur gör du då ?
<swecarp> ett ögon blick skall starta upp den
<swecarp> kör på stationära nu
<Barre> HeMan: nej, inte jag... jag skjuter lite mer norrut än du är
<Barre> jag har precis ätit min goda pizza ...
 * Barre är tjock och lycklig
<swecarp> itmannen:  settigs-openbox-GUI menu editor
<HeMan> Barre: jag fick en Quattro Stagioni som var klimatkompenserad
<HeMan> Barre: den hade bara tre "Ã¥rstider"...
<Barre> HeMan: hahahahaha
<amelia> HeMan: hahahaha
<HeMan> Barre: den saknade muslor
<amelia> HeMan: lika bra det, de är ändå rätt läskiga..
<itmannen> swecarp  Aha. Duktig ponke. Det löser ju allt trubbel ser jag
<HeMan> amelia: /me like muslor
<swecarp> vad roligt att jag som nybörjare kan hjälpa till
 * itmannen tycker musslor är godare
<HeMan> :)
<amelia> HeMan: det kan hända, men burkmusslor på pizza, allvarligt?
<HeMan> amelia: omnomnom
<Barre> HeMan: jag gjorde två plåtar, 1: halva ananas+chili, halva svamp och skinka. 2: halva salami+lök, halva kronärtkocka, musslor tonfisk
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<Barre> HeMan: självklart mozzarella och hemmagjord tomatsås'
<Barre> en icke klimatanpassad pizza m.a.o
<HeMan> Barre: idag fick jag helstekt biff med potatisrullar och kokta kronärtskocksbottnar
<Barre> HeMan: du ska vara lycklig du
<HeMan> Barre: och ett glas vin
<HeMan> Barre: och laktosfri glass till efterrätt
<swecarp> itmannen:  vet du hur man fixar nya tangentbords komandon i cb
 * amelia köpte en pad thai av sin nya favoritthailändare..
<Barre> amelia: nomnomnomn
<swecarp> har för sökt läsa mig till hur men får det inte att funka
<amelia> Barre: japp
<amelia> tamarind är sjukt gott
<itmannen> Vad nu då. Nu har jag fått System Info uppepå allt jämt
<itmannen> swe Tvärr inte. Har inte grott så mycket ännu
<itmannen> *grottat
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska se Mission Impossible ikväll. Hoppas den liknar dom gamla
<amelia> jag är lite sugen på att sätta upp en något mer sofistikerad mailserver med kalender och adressbok som kan synkas mellan olika enheter, någon som har tips?
<kodein> exchange!
<amelia> kodein: haha, lite så ja... men helst lite mer åt grejjer som jag kan bygga bygga på postfix och dovecot med. :P
<bamsefar> Man kan köpa en server som hp byggt speciellt för exchange, som är 10x mer kostnadseffektiv än konkurerande lösningar.
<bamsefar> Denna servern kostar 250 lax.
<amelia> haha
<kodein> tja, jag har ju faktiskt inte sett nån mailserver för 2.5 mille än
<bamsefar> Jag sa till min chef att vi skulle ha en sån för att det var mer kostnadseffektivt än vår nu varande maillösning (uppenbarligen).
<bamsefar> Han skrattade inte ens åt mig. :(
<Philip5> nikke: kollar du på bronsmatchen? rätt tråkig för att som vanligt så spelar finnarna tråkhockey som bara drar ner tempot och allt blir bara segt
<amelia> kodein: TCO
<amelia> Philip5: spelar vi mot finnarna?
<kodein> ja, men det är väl hyfsat få som lyckas ta mycket mer licensavgifter än vad microsoft gör för exchange fortfarande
<Philip5> amelia: nej de har vi slagit så vi ska senare i natt spela final mot ryssarna. finnarna spelar nu mot kanada om brons
<amelia> Philip5: jaha..
<kodein> Oracle, kanske, men jag tror att Sun tappade ganska många mailserverkunder långt innan de köptes upp
<Philip5> amelia: men finnarna ligger under
<amelia> kodein: jag vet ett ställe som nyinstallerade Oracle för inte så längesedan... men det känns lite overkill... ska ha det hemma lixom.
<amelia> då kan jag lika gärna köra Notes. :P
<kodein> eller, ja, _vi_ lyckades ju fasa ut dem redan sent förra året
<amelia> kodein: mailgrejjset fårn Oracle då...
<kodein> ja
<laura_> Philip5, ska du se hockeyn ikväll eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja
<Philip5> får se om jag får fler i sällskap här än realubot den här gången...
<nikke> Philip5: nej kollar inte
<nikke> har lite jobb att göra :)
<laura_> jag är ju här
<Philip5> nikke: ska du kolla på finalen inatt?
<nikke> Philip5: såklart
<nikke> du?
<nikke> brb
<madbear> Philip5: jag va ju med sist
<madbear> inatt blir det h o c k e y HOCKEY
<madbear> HOCKEY
<coobra> madbear: :(
<madbear> va? :D
<coobra> finns det stream
<madbear> jaja
<coobra> min tv är BORTA !!!!
<madbear> livetv.ru/en
<madbear> hade tom svenska streamen sist
<coobra> vilken tid  ?
<madbear> coobra: ? det e ju svt
<madbear> lär gå på svtplay.se
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> Ti ?
<madbear> http://svtplay.se/v/2668113/ishockey/junior-vm_-_med_rinkside_6_1_01_40
<madbear> nedräkning och allt .P
<spacebug-> coobra!
<coobra> spacebug-: !!
<spacebug-> ;)
<madbear> 2 timmar 5 min kvar hehehehe
<coobra> ska jag orka det ?
<coobra> :D
<madbear> jag ska
<coobra> ok
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ska jag slå på kaffe eller inte
<madbear> det gör vi 01
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> du menar
<coobra> vila
<coobra> vakna kolla
<dodel> Är det smart att skriva kod där den skriver ut klockslag för varje sekund. Alltså den upprepar hela tiden klockslaget via print. Läggs det inte på minnet mycket?
<madbear> ned varför skulle det hamna på minnet?
<coobra> madbear: men det går på svtplay ?
<dodel> madbear: Vi säger att man loopar print "hej" i all evighet. Skadar det datorn, eller det gör inte så mycket?
<dodel> hej mellan en sekund
<madbear> kolla länken
<madbear> coobra:
<coobra> madbear: 01:40 ?
<madbear> typ
<coobra> ok
<coobra> bbl
<madbear> dodel: skadar datorn nej
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> fan va hett med hockey ikväll
<maxjezy> synd att man inte köpt en vhs och öl
<dodel> madbear: Det lagras väll inte. Direkt när texten har gått upp förbi skärmen, så försvinner den?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> bbl
<madbear> mja det kanske lagras i consolen ett tag ja
<dodel> Det är python jag kör
<madbear> typ några rader
<madbear> nej men det tar inte upp minne att printa
<dodel> okej, jag ska lämligen skriva loopar som håller på i ca 3 dagar :D
<dodel> Klockslag ska det vara ;)
<dodel> Jag har hållt på med programmet väldigt länge. ca snart ett år. Äntligen är det klart. Nu ska jag bara bygga eget linux från grunden :) siktar på 1 mb
<dodel> Finns det någon ubuntu mini här? Alltså en riktig ubuntu som inte tar upp så mycket? Drar lite ram osv.
<tobier> dodel: texten lagras ju i videominnet om den är på skärmen :P
<nikke> om jag har ett script och vill starta det när jag kör igång någon wm, kan jag bara executa den från .xinitrc då?
<nikke> ~/.xinitrc
<dodel> tobier: Men hur gör man så det INTE lagras?
<tobier> dodel: hur man gör så att texten inte lagras i videominnet? skriv inte ut det?
<tobier> :p
<tobier> men vaddå, om du skrivet ett program som måste ju textsträngen lagras någonstans
<tobier> vill du skriva ett program som behöver minne utan att använda minne? :S
<dodel> tobier: Jag tänker göra ett program som loopar texten "hej". Kommer den klara det i all evighet?
<tobier> dodel: med tanke på att du omöjligt kan köra ett program i all evighet, ja
<maxjezy> dodel, nej, 2012 går jorden under, då går strömmen ur datorn
<tobier> att säga "köra ett program i all evighet" är ungefär som att säga man vill räkna till oändligheten :S
<dodel> Ja, men vi säger att tiden är konstant. Då kan jag loopa hela tiden? Liksom köra massa funktioner om och om och om igen.
<tobier> dodel: ja såklart, om det finns minne och cputid
<tobier> det är ju sånt en dator gör, kör en massa instruktioner om och om igen
<dodel> tobier: Vadå cputid?
<tobier> uh, du borde inte ens skriva program ju :)
<dodel> Men vi säger så här: Visst kan jag köra ett program som skriver ut massa saker, i ca 6 dagar då?
<dodel> Det blir inte så att datorn säger ifrån och säger att skärmen klarar inte mer text.
<dodel> ?
<tobier> nej såklart, programmet som kör ditt program har väl någon form av buffert
<dodel> buffert? Det är bara ett program  som loopar massa funktioner :)
<HeMan> utskrift till tty innehåller en buffer i kärnan
<tobier> ja men jag snackar om terminalen/konsollen/whatever
<HeMan> och när den är full så får programmet snällt vänta
<dodel> okej, men det är inte mycket text varje gång jag ska köra :) Bara lite text åt gången. Hoppas datorn inte säger t.ex "Nu är....det minnet slut...ERROR 404"
<HeMan> de tidiga terminalerna till Unix-system var serie-terminaler med en baud-rate som innebar att man inte kan skriva hur snabbt som helst
<dodel> "DERP"
<dodel> Men på linux så kan man väll göra sig av med massa text? Alltså det lagras inte. ?
<HeMan> det buffras i ttyn tills det skrivits ut
<HeMan> om du har en xterminal med scroll-back-buffer så lagras det där efter det skrivits ut
<HeMan> men bara så många rader som din terminal är inställd på
<tobier> dodel: varför ha ett program som bara skriver ut saker i flera dagar? :S
<maxjezy> snart så
<dodel> tobier: Mohahah...Nä nu ska jag inte låta så :)
<maxjezy> en timme till och sen kan man duka fram saft och bullar
<Dynamit>  dodel har du läst pm?
<tobier> dodel: jag menar bara, det låter rätt poänglöst
<dodel> Dynamit: Japp :)
<Dynamit> brb xchat har dummat sig igen
<maxjezy> its going to be awesome to se russarna kick some asses
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-06
<amelia> *gäsp*
<propus> tröttmössa :)
<amelia> njä, bara uttråkad
<propus> okej :)
<propus> fixat till din mail?
<amelia> nej, velar lite med hur jag ska göra..
<propus> aha.. :)
<amelia> och har grejjat lite med min nya telefon också
<propus> jaså.. vad är de för lur då?
<amelia> SE Xperia mini pro
<nikke> amelia: usch :P
<amelia> nikke: varför usch?
<nikke> för liten för min smak
<amelia> nikke: litet är bra.
<nikke> mjaa
<amelia> och så är det den enda telefonen med vettigt tangentbord
<amelia> nikke: jag har dessutom två. :)
<nikke> amelia: htc desiree z
<nikke> hehe
<nikke> Philip5: är du laddad? :)
<Philip5> nikke: jajamen
<Philip5> spelat lite spel för att hålla mig pigg :)
<madbear> fan va trött jag e
<madbear> satan i gatan i gatan
<nikke> hehe
<nikke> sitter och leker med dwm
<nikke> fan skönt med tiling, länge sedan
<nikke> någon som kör tiling eller dwm?
<Julol> Snart håkky
<Julol> DÃ¥ vet ni
<nikke> brb
<nikke> jeep
<nikke> Sådär
<nikke> DET ÄR DAGS
<madbear> mmmmmm
<madbear> nu kör vi
<nikke> tips någon?
<nikke> 5-3 till sverige säger jag! :)
<nikke> mycket mål ikväll
<Philip5> nikke: nu gäller det GULD!!! :D
<spacebug-> ho ho ho ho ho ho hokeyfrilla
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<nikke> äntligen chris som kommentator
<Philip5> ja lite bättre
<nikke> mycket bättre :P
<Philip5> nikke: om sverige bara kunde vara effektivare i sina avslut också så vore det ju bra
<madbear> nu måste vi generera oxå
<madbear> fyfan va skott
<madbear> snart är det mål helt klart
<Philip5> tråkiga när det blir så här så kan man ge sig på att ryssarna får EN kontring och sätter den på den
<madbear> jojo
<madbear> men så spelar väl ryssarna
<madbear> jag har inte sett dom någe under turneringen men
<Philip5> jag har sett dem mot sverige och mot kanada
<madbear> och?
<madbear> hur spelar ryssjun
<Philip5> de spelar som kanadensare om de får som de vil
<Philip5> l
<Philip5> fullt ös framåt
<Philip5> men de vill inte spela i egen zon
<madbear> jo dom är fan inte med på svensk lägg ner hockey
<Philip5> fast sverige tingar dem till det nu
<madbear> märks ju direkt att dom fattar nada av den
<Philip5> men jag fattar inte varför ryssarna kör med den här målisen för den deras andra har varit galet bra i turneringen
<madbear> men kolla på denna då
<madbear> han är ju sjuk
<madbear> tänkte skriva att det va bra målisval
<madbear> blev helt galen nyss
<madbear> hittade inte snuset i kylen
<madbear> så har sambon gömt dom bakom syltburkarna haha
<madbear> fan fick spel :D
<madbear> svenska backarna är fan ett skämt
<nikke> ja herre gud
<nikke> jag är tom
<nikke> brb röka
<realubot> Yo!
<nikke> Ahapp, nu kör vi igen då
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har jag missat något?
<propus> nix
<maxjezy> gött
<maxjezy> var upptagen i sänghalmen men nu äre hokkei
<nikke> haha
<nikke> PP!
<maxjezy> nu jävlar
<dodel> Jag försöker komplimera kärnan, men det går inte
<dodel> bin/sh: scripts/basic/fixdep: permission denied
<maxjezy> värdelöst PP
<nikke> ah
<nikke> hahahahaha älskar kanadensarnas hat
<dodel> Jag fick ett medelande och då står det att jag INTE har....exec flag set for the partition with the source code. Vad menas med just exec flag set for the....?
<nikke> Philip5: vad säger du
<Philip5> att de tar för dåliga avslut
<Philip5> känns rätt typiskt svenskt
<nikke> mjo
<maxjezy> "ja kommer, ja kommer, ja är nästan dääär!"
<maxjezy> typiskt svenskt
<maxjezy> mållösa matcher är så jävla trisst
<maxjezy> de kan väl göra en deal att släppa in 3 mål var
<maxjezy> för spänningen
<maxjezy> nu ska de bli intressant
<dodel> Ingen som vet varför man får scripts/basic/fixdep: permission denied när man komplimerar en linux kärna? Jag kör livecd och har source på en NTFS disk.
<Philip5> nu får väl ryssarna mål
<maxjezy> dodel, inte för att vara så men vi kollar på hokkey
<maxjezy> :P
<dodel> maxjezy: Jo, men det är något med root att göra.
<dodel> tror jag
<Philip5> dodel: du får nog köra det med sudo
<maxjezy> vaffan gör dom?
<maxjezy> sämsta hockey ja sett sen igår
<dodel> Philip5: Fungerar inte
<maxjezy> fyfan
<dodel> filen har -rw------ som rättighet. Betyder det att man kan komplimera filen?
<realubot> dodel: -rw------- betyder att ägaren har läs och skrivrättigheter till filen.
<realubot> Filen är inte exekverbar (körbar).
<realubot> -rwx------ innebär att ägaren har exekveringsärttigheter till filen. Men inte gruppen eller other.
<dodel> realubot: Nope. Helt knas. Holler på att bygga linux från grunden. Alltså programmering
<realubot> dodel: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<dodel> realubot: Nee, det är för noobs ^ ^ HA
<dodel> skjojar bara
<realubot> ;)
<dodel> Men hur får man -rwx---- då?
<realubot> dodel: sudo chmod 700 /path/to/file
<madbear> 777 alltid
<realubot> dodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Kollar du på hockey maddy?
<madbear> JA JA JA
<madbear> H O C K E Y HOCKEY
<realubot> Lugna dig.
<madbear> :D
<realubot> ;)
<madbear> kollar du realubot ?
<dodel> Men.. damit! Det fungerar inte
<realubot> Nej. Jag gör inte det.
<madbear> realubot: svtplay.se du vet
<realubot> Aha, hur långt har matchen gått då?
<madbear> det är sista period nu
<madbear> började precis
<madbear> kolla
<madbear> 0 - 0
<madbear> skitspänningande
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> aaah!
<dodel> Alltså jag vill bara säga realubot att jag komplimerar linuxkärnan med lubuntu livecd.
<maxjezy> fan att det inte blir av!!
<madbear> dodel: sudo chmod 777 filen
<madbear> men jag fattar inte vad du gör
<madbear> kompilera kärnan gör man på sekund typ
<madbear> :P
<realubot> dodel: Varför säger du det till mig? :)
<realubot> madbear: Inte blir av?
<dodel> madbear: Fungearr fortfarande inte
 * realubot blänger på Tab-tangenten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Inte blir av?
<maxjezy> mååål
<realubot> dodel: Det känns som att du är ute på djupt vatten när du ska kompilera en linuxkärna men inte känner till chmod?
<realubot> dodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<dodel> realubot: Joo jag känner till det, men det fungerar inte :P
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> dodel: Varför kompilerar du en kärna?
<madbear> det kan man fråga ja
<madbear> "håller på och bygga linux från grunden, alltså programmering"
<madbear> ?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> NEJ det där är inte programmering
<madbear> sry men faktiskt inte
<dodel> realubot: Jag ska bygga eget linux :D
<madbear> men dodel vafan
<madbear> du kan först lära dig lite saker
<dodel> Eller ja, eget ungefär
<realubot> dodel: Ok. Men vad är det i din kärna som är så speciellt jämfört med Ubuntus standardkärna?
<madbear> :DDDD
<dodel> realubot: Det är roligare att komplimera eget system :)
<madbear> dodel: men du har ju ingen koll på vad du gör
<madbear> dodel: realubot postade en bra länk till dig
<madbear> kör hela linuxfromscratch du
<madbear> och läs allt
<realubot> dodel: Mhm. Meningen med att kompilera en egen kärna är ju att du bygger en kärna som fungerar annorlunda än en vanlig kernel?
<madbear> realubot: men i egen dist så blir man ju tvungen att kompilera egen kärna
<realubot> Det är ingen lek att bygga en egen kärna.
<dodel> madbear: Njaa, var inte så säker på det. Jag kan ju låtsas att jag har problem. Kan...ju...vara en *host* täckmantel *host* ;)
<madbear> dodel: jasså?
<madbear> jaja whatever
<madbear> inte mycket som imponerar på mig i vilket fall
<realubot> madbear: Jaha. Kan man inte "sno" en färdigkompilerad kärna?
<madbear> nej men alltså realubot
<madbear> kärnan är typ make
<madbear> make install
<dodel> joo, men jag tänker bara komplimera linuxkärnana och bota den osv. Initramfs osv.
<dodel> make menuconfig ger error
<realubot> dodel: Det kanske är enklare att installera Ubuntus base system och sedan bygga en Ubuntu-baserad dist därifrån?
<madbear> jo realubot
<realubot> Skrivbordsmiljö, program, m.m.
<madbear> börja med ubuntu
<madbear> kompilera egen kärna i ubuntu
<madbear> börja mixa med den
<madbear> kompilera för just din dator
<madbear> finns mycket att göra i ubuntu om man vill
<dodel> realubot: Jag har gjort det förr och lyckats, men nu vetefan vad som har hänt. Nu flyttar jag över kärnan till ett usb och sen får jag komplimera från där.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig kompilerat en kärna. Jag har knappt kompilerat kod i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det behövs ju nästan aldrig....
<madbear> nej precis men man kan börja trixa lite
<realubot> -jo.
<realubot> För att lära sig.
<dodel> Men tanken är att jag ska ha en server som är textbaserad. Den ska även köras på ramet.
<realubot> Det är ju det som är meningen med linuxfromscratch.
<dodel> Jag vet att det finns distar för sånt.
<realubot> dodel: Det finns något som heter BootToRam
<dodel> Men alltid roligt att bygga direkt i terminalen osv.
<madbear> fattar inte vad du vill dodel :P
<madbear> alltså jo men
<dodel> realubot: Finns något som heter initramfs
<madbear> linuxfromscratch är en handbok
<madbear> för sånt du vill ha
<realubot> dodel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<realubot> dodel: Ubuntu Server är ju cli-baserad.
<dodel> Jo, men jag har bara problem att få tillstånd till en fil och har försökt med hammare och slag för att få filen att kunna köras. Men icke
<realubot> dodel: Vad är problemet då? Vad försöker du göra med filen och vad får du för felmeddelande?
<dodel> realubot: /bin/sh: scripts/basic/fixdep: Permission får jag när jag skriver make menuconfig
<dodel> bin/sh: scripts/basic/fixdep: Permission denied
<realubot> dodel: Och om du kör: sudo make menuconfig
<realubot> då?
<dodel> realubot: Fungerar inte. Har testat det, men nu har jag fört över filerna på USB och ska kolla lite.
<realubot> Det ska räcka med make menuconfig.
<realubot> dodel: Här har du ju en guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<realubot> Lite gammal men kanske fungerar.
<realubot> dodel: http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/
<realubot> Det är bara att börja läsa. :D
<dodel> ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh!!! Nu minns jag! Det var något man skulle använda sig av för att kunna få /bin/bash, istället för /bin/sh
<realubot> Jaha. :S
<realubot> :|
<dodel> Nå står det åtkomst nekad! Mycket bättre än denied!
<dodel> :)
<realubot> Det är ju samma felmeddelande men på svenska. :S
<dodel> vet :) SÃ¥g du inte ironin ? :)
<realubot> Nej. :)
<realubot> Jag tycker att hela projektet är ironi. :D
<realubot> ;)
<dodel> woot! Nu crasha datorn så hårt att det är inte ens och stänga av den! :D
<dodel> för lite ram antar jag
<dodel> 1 gb endast
<dodel> värsta är att det är en bärbar.....
<dodel> undra som flundran om man ska installera systemet kanske?
<dodel> istället för att köra livecd
<Philip5> vilken jävla match
<Philip5> känns ju inte ens spännande när det borde vara hur spännande som helst. bara antiklimax
<maxjezy> helt otrlogi
<maxjezy> otrlog
<Philip5> dåliga vibbar
<maxjezy> otrolig
<maxjezy> det där va snyggt
<maxjezy> wtf
<maxjezy> helt otrlogt
<Philip5> ja man blir ändå lite trött
<maxjezy> jävla juniorer
<realubot> Sverige spelar ut Ryssland men var är målen???
<realubot> Typiskt amatörer att inte kunna göra mål.
<nikke> fyyyyfan
<Philip5> 50 skott på mål och det känns ändå inte som deras målis storspelar
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusavslut.
<dodel> Vilka vann?
<realubot> 0-0, snart förlängning.
<maxjezy> enda nice med matchen är fisheye kameran
<realubot> Varför är det nice?
<dodel> VM?
<Philip5> dodel: jvm
 * realubot är inte imponerad av målchanserna i repriserna.
<realubot> Vilken indianare som ryssen gjorde i 3:e perioden.
<nikke> Philip5: jag pallar inte
<nikke> lägger ner datorn hela tiden så ja inte slänger iväg den
<nikke> vore så typiskt mig
<realubot> Av repriserna att döma så hade Ryssland lika bra målchanser som Sverige.
<nikke> hahaha aldrig lika många iallafall
<Philip5> nikke: jag trodde du snackat med dem om dcet här att de skulle fixa det lite snyggare
<nikke> vadå?
<nikke> wtf min urxvt fungerar inte :O
<nikke> sådär ja
<Philip5> nikke: har du ringt nu och beställt en seger?
<Philip5> sa de som på pizzerian? tiominuter en kvart?!
<nikke> hahaha
<nikke> nu kör vi
<nikke> hörs sen
<Philip5> yes, heja!
<Philip5> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Philip5> men vilken jävla seg match på sitt sätt
<maxjezy> jkaaaa
<spacebug-> mv russia /dev/null
<Philip5> spacebug-: hehe
<coobra> :(
<coobra> somnade
<coobra> vaknade INTE av klockan
<coobra> missade macherna
<Philip5> coobra: stackare
<Philip5> coobra: fast det var en riktig antiklimaxmatch som vi till slut vann
<coobra> ok
<coobra> :D
<coobra> bra
<Philip5> vann på övertid
<coobra> kanske var bra jag sov
<Philip5> blev bara ett jäkla mål men vi hade väl typ 50 skott på mål och de kanske 10 på hela matchen
<Philip5> och ändå så var det inte så att det kändes som deras målis storspelade
<Philip5> hehe, slutar med skönsång
<realubot> 30 år sedan Sverige vann sist. :S
<itmannen> Goooood mooooorning internet
<itmannen> Idag så ser jag ljuset i tunneln gällande min fysik. Hoppas det håller i sig bara.
<propus> godmorgon :)
 * bittin` tittar på en skum kärleksfilm
 * propus antecknar..
<propus> anntecknar.
<phnom> itmannen: Säker på att ljuset inte bara är en krökning i rumtiden? Med tanke på din fysik menar jag.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<speedxcore> morrn.
<speedxcore> Håller på att läser på om Deployment, drift och slötsel av servers.   Listar lite verktyg, hojta om jag missar nåt.
<speedxcore> Deployment: Chef, Puppet
<speedxcore> Skötsel: Kritiska autouppdateringar.  + Ksplice
<speedxcore> Backup: Rdiff eller rsync
<speedxcore> Övervakning: Nagios eller Xymon
<speedxcore> -- så
<Barre> speedxcore: Övervakning: Icinga, cacti
<Barre> speedxcore: Backup/Restore: Bacula
<Barre> speedxcore: Övervakning: Munin
<Barre> har säker glömt mängder jag själv använt/använder =)
<speedxcore> Barre: Grymt där har jag ett par verktyg till att läsa på om.. Man tackar
<itmannen> Så var dagens första åktur i kallhålet avklarad. Nu är det bara resten kvar.
<itmannen> Nästa avgång beräknas till om 20 minuter.
<propus> itmannen: är du på resande fot? =)
<itmannen> Nä bara till och från på samhället med bilen
<propus> okej =)
<itmannen> Det tar på en lathund
<propus> Hehe.. har ni kallt i dag?
<itmannen> Minus 16 :(
<propus> Åhh fan.. här är de bara -8 :)
<itmannen> rena sommaren
<propus> shorts väder :D
<itmannen> Jag bor på helt fel ställe. Avskyr snö och kyla
<propus> för mig är de tvärttom =)
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag bylta på mig mer kläder och åka. Ha de gott
<propus> sol och värme är inte min grej.. :)
<propus> hejpa!
<itmannen_online> Sitter och slöar på fruns jobb
<itmannen_online> Med lite tur blir det snart kaffe
<propus> :)
<phnom> Tur att du nickar _online också, så vi är medvetna om de gånger du chattar offline med oss, onödigt att svara då :P
<itmannen_online> Jag är tydligen inloggad
<itmannen_online> På fler ställen
<itmannen_online> DÃ¥ blir det andra valet av nick
<itmannen_online> Funkar bra i en mobil också
<itmannen> Alla nöjda nu
<phnom> Ser inte vad du skriver, du är ju inte online längre. :-)
<itmannen> Trams
<itmannen> Äntligen kaffe
<itmannen> Tror det blir tungt med syndernas förlåtelse idag
<Haffe> Människan skapade gud.
<phnom> Mmmmm, kaffe.
<white-eagle> hej hej
<white-eagle> i've some problems with digiKam 2.5.0 from philips ppa, can somebody help me
<white-eagle> i got this error: digikam: symbol lookup error: digikam: undefined symbol: _ZN4KIPI21ImageCollectionSharedD2Ev
<white-eagle> i've solve it, i found the solution in a really long thread, i had to update some other libs
<laura__> känns som en bakfylla på dålig sprit fast det var dålig hockey, jag vill ha tillbaka mina timmar spenderade på juniorer som knappt fått skägg!
<amelia> morrn!
<phnom> Morrn
<lag^> morrn
<propus> morgon morgon :)
<amelia> kollade alla hockey igår eller? var riktigt dött här.
<amelia> på tal om hockey, vann vi?
<Haffe> Jag kollade inte på hockey.
<Haffe> SPort på TV är rätt tråkigt.
 * delhage kollar aldrig hockey
<propus> cintron muffins är gott..
<propus> citron
 * Krawlezt är inte glad
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, hejsan.
<Kurdistan> varför?
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Hej..
<Krawlezt> Tankade hem Debian, installerade sen när jag skulle installerade Grub så slutade allting fungera.
<Krawlezt> Sitter med min dator utan OS.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, varför var du tvungen installera grub för?
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste ha det
<Krawlezt> Stod så iaf
<Krawlezt> Sen dog min dator flertal gånger p.g.a överhettning Kurdistan
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste ha ett litet OS, Ubuntu fungerade perfekt.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, kör med ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> xubuntu/lubuntu passar nog dig bra
<Krawlezt> Lubuntu = LXFE?
<Kurdistan> lxde
<Krawlezt> Gillar inte XFCE..
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Har aldrig sett det, ska kika.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, installera jupiter om du kör på bärbar.
<Kurdistan> den har många tweaks som den kör när väl den installerad
<Krawlezt> Aldrig hört talas om, har bärbar.,
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, vad är det du inte gillar med xfce?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Boota en live-cd och installera grub då :P
<Krawlezt> phnom: Funderar på att göra det faktiskt men har trådlöst nätverk, kommer installationen gå vidare fast jag inte har Internet?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, fördelen med debian är att den är mer lättviktad än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> då spelar det ingen roll om du ens jämför DE med varandra
<phnom> Krawlezt: Que? Debianinstallationen var väl färdig?
<Krawlezt> phnom: När jag körde netinstallern så var ju tvungen att ha internet för att fortsätta.
<Krawlezt> Eftersom jag har trådlöst gick det inte.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, vad är för fel med xfce? vad är det för fel på xubuntu?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Jaha, så... Du har debian installerat eller?
<Kurdistan> den är ju lättviktad gnome :).
<Krawlezt> phnom: Nej eftersom det inte gick för att GRUB inte gick att installeras
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ sitter utan OS..
<Krawlezt> -- inte min dator
<Krawlezt> <-- inte min dator*
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Gillade bara inte det..
<Krawlezt> phnom Kurdistan: MÃ¥ste hitta en debian version som installerar utan Internet.
<phnom> Den installerade väl ändå hela systemet innan den försökte installera GRUB?
<Krawlezt> Ja, men när jag startar datorn händer ingenting. Den dör av överhettning.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Den 1.1gb ison lär ju göra det, om den inte försöker installera nya paket också
<Krawlezt> phnom: Det var den jag försökte med..
<Krawlezt> Min dator har värme problem så det tog 20st försök att installerade Debian, sen ville den inte installerade GRUB när allting gick.
<phnom> Skaffa bättre kylning?
<gusnan> Krawlezt, en netinstaller är väl inte 1.1gb?
<Krawlezt> gusnan: Nej, tog LIVE.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Säker på att du inte sa till den att ladda hem uppdateringar samtidigt? För den ison ska verkligen inte behöva nät också.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Den försökte men eftersom jag har trådlöst så gick det inte.
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwQwFI1vGuE
<phnom> Så, du tog 1.1gb ison, brände den, bootade live-systemet, började installera  och sen sa den "Du har inget nätverk /cry !immabailnao"?
<phnom> Och det efter att den installerat allting och skulle installera grub=?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Nej, botade med USB. Installerade o allt gick bra tills GRUB skulle installeras då det inte gick.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ nu sitter jag utan OS:
<phnom> Krawlezt: Nej, du har fortfarande ett OS, du har bara ingen bootloader.
<Krawlezt> Så, vad tycker ni jag ska göra?
<phnom> Prova att köra igång en live-cd och installera grub.
<propus> rescue boota!
<Krawlezt> Försökt phnom
<phnom> SÃ¥ nu har du grub men debian vill inte boota?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, varför testar du inte zeven os neptune
<Krawlezt> phnom: Jag har inte Grub eftersom det inte gick att installera.
<Kurdistan> de har lxde variant
<Krawlezt> Linux Mint?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, http://www.zevenos.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/neptune2-packages-minimal.txt
<phnom> Krawlezt: Och vad fick du för felmeddelande när du försökte installera det från live-cdn?
<Kurdistan> här har du det som är installerad default
<Krawlezt> phnom: Kommer inte ihåg var något med /target/ o.s.v.
<Krawlezt> Kanske installera Lubuntu och hoppas på att jag gillar LXDE?
<Krawlezt> Eller Mint.
<phnom> Ptja, prova med det. Men om du har så stora problem med värmen kanske du ska fixa det först :P
<Krawlezt> phnom: Det är bara under installation :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, yes lubuntu är bra grejer och vill du köra lxde men debian kör zeven os neptune
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Ska kika på Lubuntu nu.
<phnom> Still, den ska inte kunna överhettas egentligen.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Tankar Lubuntu nu, ska hämta min dator också så jag kan berättar för er hur installationen går.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Ska starta min dator nu, återkommer vad som händer'ä
<phnom> Snart Kenny Starfighter på TV! woot!
<Krawlezt> Hehe, sitter framför tv'n med 2st datorer :) Helt underbart!
<Krawlezt> phnom: Ingenting händer, det är svart såsom något laddar.
<Krawlezt> Det hände ingenting, tråkigt.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Lubuntu är baserat på Ubuntu då måste kernel vara samma?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Vad? Du försöker boota en dator med trasig bootloader eller försöker du boota lubuntu?
<Krawlezt> phnom: Nu försökte jag med min dator som hade Debian fast GRUB inte installerades.
<phnom> Då är det ju inte så konstigt om det inte händer så mycket.
<Krawlezt> Exakt, hehe..
<phnom> lubuntu är ubuntu fast med annan DE
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, yes baserad på ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> gör mat så det dröjer mellan svaren
<Krawlezt> Okej, hoppas bara jag gillar LXDE :)
<Krawlezt> Är riktigt fint enligt Google bilder iaf.
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som har Lubuntu och vill printa? =)
<Krawlezt> Känslan som uppstår när man vänder hela skrivbordet upp o ner när man försöker använda CTRL + ALT + Piltangent..
<Krawlezt> I Windows..
<phnom> Woot! Kenny Begins!
<Krawlezt> phnom: KANAL?! :D
<phnom> Krawlezt: Bah, en riktig man mappar ju skrivbord ett till meta+1 och så vidare
<phnom> SVT1
<Krawlezt> phnom: Menade att jag var för van med Linux :) Ska kika på Kenny nu!
<phnom> Jo, förstod det, men jag menade att man mappar ju så man kommer till rätt skrivbord direkt.
<phnom> Sen är ju frågan varför win har den mappningen per default, måste ju vara rätt irriterande om man inte riktigt vet vad man råkar göra.
<petaspeedbeaver> Hur kan jag automatiskt få fram "namn:" (namn och kolon) när jag vill skriva ett svar och rikta det till en viss person. Känns som om det borde gå att klicka på namnet eller liknande istället för att skriva av det ... jag använder XChat
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver: tab
<phnom> !tab
<ubot2`> Du kan använda din <tab> tangent för att automatiskt avsluta användarnamn på IRC, så väl som filnamn och program i en !terminal.
<petaspeedbeaver> haha
<phnom> Huh, och jag som trodde boten var helt värdelös...
<petaspeedbeaver> funkar bra
<phnom> :-)
<petaspeedbeaver> Men lite underligt att alla namnförslag skrivs ut om man inte skriver längre på namnet än första bokstaven. Det jag hade velat skulle hända då är ju att man får upp alternativ och kan välja det som är aktuellt ... Gör jag något underligt?
<Krawlezt> Använd tab flera gånger får du fler alternativ?
<Krawlezt> Tryck på K och tryck på Tab så får du ett par alternativ
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver: What he said ↑ Tryck fler gånger på tab.
<Krawlezt> phnom: Haha, filmen är så sjuk :)
<phnom> Krawlezt: Och duårå?
<phnom> s/duårå/durå/
<Krawlezt> Kolla och se/lyssna.
<Krawlezt> Dom dricker schampo och sprayar hårspray i ögona och använder roliga ord, makes no sense..
<phnom> Det är Kenny Starfighter, det behöver inte göra det :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<petaspeedbeaver> Ok, jag fick för mig att de alternativ som listades skickades ut i kanalen också, men det är bara jag som ser dem alltså?
<petaspeedbeaver> så nu såg ni inte petaspeedbeaver propus pinnen phnom P1ersson :) ?
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver: Nej.
<phnom> Inte förrns du skrev ut dem :P
<Krawlezt> petaspeedbeaver: Det är bara du som ser dom :)
<Krawlezt> Det är först du trycker på enter så skrivs något ut
<petaspeedbeaver> phnom: Haha, fett tack för hjälpen med det där. Är faktiskt nåt som jag inte kunnat hitta trots en del letande.
<Krawlezt> petaspeedbeaver: Använder du Linux? Isåfall kan du testa irssi, lite svårare kommer du nog tycka men när du kan det är det helt gudomligt!
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver: Protip, <tab> används i princip alltid för sån komplettering. ;)
<petaspeedbeaver> ja, jag har inte riktigt greppat parallellerna till vilken terminal som helst. En ny värld öppnar sig ...
<Krawlezt> petaspeedbeaver: Aha, då kanske du ska vänta med irssi :)
<CasperN> funkar moonlight bra för silverlight? eller är det slöseri med tid att installera det?
<Krawlezt> !calc 1000/50
<ubot2`> Factoid 'calc 1000/50' not found
<phnom> HAr inte silverlight dött än?
<phnom> Krawlezt: lol
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> men några sidor envisas ju med det
<Krawlezt> phnom: Var tvungen o se hur många fortkörare han måste fånga..
<phnom> Ush då.
<phnom> Krawlezt: Och det behövde du miniräknare för? :P
<Krawlezt> !calc
<ubot2`> Factoid 'calc' not found
<Krawlezt> phnom: Jag har lov, min hjärna ligger på mitt rum :)
<Krawlezt> Är det bara jag eller är Windows 7 extremt fult?
<CasperN> jag har sett fulare linuxdistar :)
<Krawlezt> T.e.x?
<Krawlezt> Jag tycker dom flesta Linux distro's är fina :) Dock har jag inte sett många.
<phnom> s/linuxdistar/fönsterhanterare/
<phnom> Eller ja, desktop environments om man så vill.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, hur går det med lubuntu äventyret?
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Tankar på, är på 300mb.
<phnom> hahahaha
<CasperN> tja, ska man ta aktuella så tycker jag nya minst ser förjävligt ut, suse har jag aldrig förstått mig på, osv osv
<CasperN> jag tycker de flesta distar är fula som standard
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Antar att du menade Mint?
<CasperN> sen är det ju möjligt att få linux att se riktigt vackert ut
<CasperN> fast det kan man med windows också
<Kurdistan> CasperN, hmm samtliga kde distar är otroligt vackra.
<CasperN> mint ja
<Krawlezt> Jag tycker Mint är det finaste OS'et från Standard.
<Kurdistan> gnome shell/unity är snyggt
<CasperN> nä, jag gillar inte default kde
<Kurdistan> e17 distar är snygga
<CasperN> inte default e17 heller
<CasperN> men allt går att få snyggt
<Kurdistan> det är väl bara openbox/lxde/xfce som från start kan vara rätt så fult
<Krawlezt> Alla Debian baserade distro's är extremt fina.
<CasperN> jag gillar inte win 7, men det är ok som standard
<Kurdistan> CasperN, du tycker win 7 är okej som standard, men anser kde vara fult? :)
<Krawlezt> Usch, sitter på en Windows 7 standard dator nu..
<CasperN> sen ska ju form och funktionalitet finnas, och där saknar windows en sak som är svårt att åtgärda
<CasperN> men det finns ju så sjukt många skumma linuxdistar
<CasperN> byter man bara skrivbord för windows 7 så kan det se bra ut också
<propus> damn.. blev sugen på att köpa en ny dator..
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alternative_shells_for_Windows
<Krawlezt^Win> Någon som har gått på ett John Bauer Gymnasium?
<Kurdistan> synd att zfs ej kan komma till linux
<phnom> Kurdistan: Eh? Det finns till fuse och en port är på g
<Kurdistan> phnom, jaså?
<Kurdistan> jag trodde det var något med licens som förhindrar den från komma till linux
<Kurdistan> du har nog rätt
<CasperN> men fuse går ju runt det
<phnom> De har visserligen slutat utveckla porten nu, men det går att mounta filsystem iaf :P
<phnom> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Krawlezt^Win> Kurdistan: Är riktigt nyfiken på Lubuntu, aldrig sett eller använt det!
<Dynamit> Nu har man satt upp en virtuell pc med openwrt och IPv6 stöd
<Kurdistan> phnom, ska kolla in det.
<Dynamit> nu ska man bara leka med inställningarna och se hur man kan tillåta nätverksdelning mellan datorer med olika ext. IPv6 fast bara dem som finns bakom det som agerar "router"
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^Win, :) jag körde lubuntu ett bra tag. bra är den.
<Kurdistan> sedan gillar jag lubuntu teamet skarpt och utvecklaren är en mycket trevlig typ
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Krawlezt^Win> Haha, okej :)
<Haffe> Det var nog min sista ubuntumaskin som nu fick 11.10.
<Dynamit> Någon som har idé om hur jag ska lyckas sätta upp det på det sättet
<Krawlezt^Win> Haffe: Hur många maskiner har du=
<Krawlezt^Win> Dynamit: IPv6, ska du hosta en irc server?
<Dynamit> sitter visserligen och leker nu men det är för när jag flyttar ner till Brandbergen igen så ska jag göra så jag har IPv6 stöd och prata med Ownit, Det kommer bli det också ja då jag redan har en IRC server
<Krawlezt^Win> Dynamit: Jasså, vad är det för IRC server du redan har?
<Dynamit> En som jag driver som hobby mest för min bot som gör att folk kan se vad den har tillgång till
<Krawlezt^Win> Aha, trodde du hade något trevligt nätverk.
<Krawlezt^Win> Freenode och Quakenet idlar jag på, finns det inga fler roliga nätverk?
<CasperN> klart det finns, det beror ju på vilka kanaler du vill vara i
<Krawlezt^Win> Mjo, självklart. Där Linux/Programmering diskuteras på Svenska.
<CasperN> knöligt, hade varit så mycket enklare om alla rum fanns på ett nätverk
<Krawlezt^Win> Som i denna kanal.
<Krawlezt^Win> Mjo, exakt.
<Dynamit> Krawlezt^Win har du någon idé om hur jag ska sätta upp mitt nätverk för att få det att vilja som jag vill, som sagt sitter och leker med en virtuell pc just nu men det är för att det gör så mycket enklare med utrymme och allting en att jag leker med min Linksys wrt54gl
<phnom> One network to rule them all...
<Krawlezt^Win> Dynamit: Hm, faktiskt ingen aning. Hade jag vart du hade jag pratat med amelia.
<Dynamit> hahaha var nästan påväg
<Dynamit> eller bamsefar
<Krawlezt^Win> Haha inte bergman
<Krawlezt^Win> bamsefar:
<Krawlezt^Win> Han är playstar pojke.
<Krawlezt^Win> Dock är han bättre än Fisher/Alexander.
<Krawlezt^Win> Dynamit: Kolla med Flygisoft också, han är troligen duktig på det också.
<bamsefar> Huh?
<Dynamit> amelia har du någon idé om hur jag ska tillåta nätverksdelning mellan maskiner som har olika ext. IPv6 men inte tillåta utanför det som agerar som router?
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Alla dina burkar bor i samma /64 eller?
<bamsefar> Eller någon form av aggregat.
<Krawlezt^Win> bamsefar: Hur kommer det sig att vart jag än går, är du där.
<Krawlezt^Win> Vi får sluta träffas så¨här.
<Dynamit> just nu leker jag med Virtualbox men det lär dem göra när jag gör det på allvar
<Dynamit> Vill ju inte låta grannarna och andra komma åt nätverksdelningen men ändå låta mina datorer fast dem har olika ext. IPv6 ha nätverksdelningen
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Men ska du prata mellan burkar på en site som har ipv6?
<bamsefar> Krawlezt^Win: Sluta hilighta mig då. :P
<Krawlezt^Win> :)
<Dynamit> jag ska äta nu men kan vi prata mer senare?
<bamsefar> Sure
<Dynamit> tack
<Krawlezt^Win> phnom Dynamit: Behöver något bra namn att döpa min box till.
<Krawlezt^Win> Funderar på "Stone"
<bamsefar> Men om du har hamma subnät på alla burkar, så kan du ju bara iptables -s 1337:dead:beef:babe::/64 -j ACCEPT typ
<phnom> Krawlezt^Win: magmakontakt
<Krawlezt^Win> phnom: Krawlezt@Kenny :>
<phnom> heheh
<Krawlezt^Win> Förnamn@Efternamn funderar jag också på.
<phnom> Krawlezt^Win: dejavu!
<Krawlezt^Win> Det är dock standard
<Krawlezt^Win> Men Stone blir det nog.
<Krawlezt^Win> Men tänk uname -a
<Krawlezt^Win> Linux Stone 3.x.x.
<Krawlezt^Win> phnom: Krawlezt@BulliBulli
<Haffe> Krawlezt^Win: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 tror jag.
<Krawlezt^Win> Måste döpa min box till något.
<phnom> Skruva fast den i bokhyllan och döp den till bokhyllan, det gjorde jag.
<Krawlezt^Win> Galaxy, Stone eller Space - Vad tycker ni?
<Krawlezt^Win> Ajdå, mitt USB minne ville inte öppnas i Windows och den vill formatera men det vill inte jag p.g.a har filmer + musik där jag vill ha.,
<Krawlezt^Win> Kan jag använda Unetbootin så den tar bort Debian filerna och återskapar dom med Lubuntu filerna?
<Krawlezt^Win> Testar det nu, annars får jag formatera USB'et :(
<Dynamit> så nu är jag tillbaka bamsefar
<Dynamit> Det är ju det att om jag tillåter alla datorer i samma subnät så kommer ju även eventuellt andra i samma subnätverk komma åt filerna, är det allt för krånglit att göra som jag leker i tanken så får jag helt enkelt anv. comodo unity så man har VPN nätverk
<Krawlezt^Win> Windows är ju värdelöst, kan inte ens öppna ext2/3
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte vad comodo unity är.
<Dynamit> jag sa om det är för krånglit med det jag leker i tanken
<Dynamit> comodo unity gör mer eller mindre samma sak som Hamachi
<Krawlezt^Win> Tips på hur man öppnar EXT3 usb sticka i Windows?
<phnom> Krawlezt^Win: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Krawlezt^Win> Tackar
<Krawlezt^Win> phnom: Funkar inte på Windows 7.
<phnom> Nähe
<kodein> nu tillkom ju helt ny information!
<kodein> jag tycker du ska installera en virtuell maskin med lunix på
<kodein> ;)
<Krawlezt^Win> lunix? NÃ¥got nytt eller? ;)
<Krawlezt^Win> Skitsamma formaterar hela skiten
<Krawlezt^Win> kodein phnom: Galaxy eller Stone?
<kodein> herrp?
<Krawlezt^Win> Som datornamn (host)
<Krawlezt^Win> Installerar Lubuntu nu
<Krawlezt^Win> Installerar nu, dock får jag inget trådlöst nätverk som jag dock fick i Ubunut
<itmannen> Nu har jag återgått till SL Linux i denna laptop.
<Krawlezt^Win> itmannen: Jasså? Jag installerar Lubuntu på min dator nu.
<Krawlezt^Win> Krawlezt@Galaxy blev det
<itmannen> Crunchbang var lite för enkelt så att säga
<itmannen> Varför har du win i ditt nick ?
<Krawlezt^Win> För jag sitter på en Windows dator just nu,
<Krawlezt^Win> Installerar somsagt Lubuntu på min dator.
<itmannen> Fy för del lede du ofrälse
<Krawlezt^Win> itmannen: Skulle du vilja sitta på en Windows dator och tanka Linux och sedan inststallera Linux på din dator eller sitta på din dator utan Operativsystem?
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: vad är de för fel på vanliga ubuntu?
<Krawlezt^Win> Tröttnade på¨det.
<itmannen> Krawlezt^Win  Nu fattar jag inte vad du menar :)
<Krawlezt^Win> itmannen: Skulle installera Debian på min dator men det blev massor utav konstigheter med Grub så jag hade inget OS på min dator så därför lånar jag min mors dator nu och tankar Linux så jag kan ha på min dator
<itmannen> Krawlezt^Win  Aha. Då förstår jag
<itmannen> Krawlezt^Win  Du äro förlåten mitt barn
<Krawlezt^Win> Tack
<itmannen> :)
<Krawlezt^Win> Nu är Lubuntu installerat!
<antii> Tack
<Krawlezt^Win> itmannen: Usch, har redan vart 2h i Windows.Mår dåligt
<antii> Windows 7 är trevligt
<Krawlezt^Win> Det är en mini laptop som har standard Windows 7.
<Krawlezt^Win> Allting är standard
<Krawlezt^Win> itmannen: Konstigt, mitt trådlösa vill inte fungera i Lubuntu, men i Ubuntu.
<Krawlezt^Win> samma kernel, allting.
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: de har med network manager att göra inte samma protokoll.. du kan köra tasksel och installera gnome network manager..
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: http://jomcode.com/fadhil/jomcode/broadcom-official-linux-driver-bcm4312/
<Krawlezt^Win> Det är för mitt Trådlösa, bör fungera?
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, den där bloggposten är flera år gammal, inte längre giltig
<johanbr> om det fungerar i ubuntu är det inget fel på drivrutinerna, utan felet ligger nog nån annanstans
<johanbr> jag vet inte vad lubuntu använder ist.f. network-manager, om den nu använder nåt alls...
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Kul, har inte make och måste installera det, men hur utan internet.
<johanbr> make behövs nog inte, det är nog bara frågan om att installera rätt paket i lubuntu - t.ex network-manager, wicd eller connman
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Vad ska jag göra tycker du?
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: gnome-network-manager har dom flesta protokollen för mobilt "bredband".. lubuntu, xubuntu, lxde och allt annat skräp är ner strypta versioner så där av finns bland annat inte dom protokollen med..
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: har själv bänglat en del med mobilt bredband i linux..
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, installera nåt av paketen jag nämnde och se om det hjälper
<Krawlezt^Win> Har inte mobilt, har trådlöst propus
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Ja, men hur ska jag installera dom har du tänkt?
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, trådat nätverk eller kopiera till usb-sticka t.ex.
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: hade för mig att du sa att du hade mobilt?
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Hos mamma, ja. Är inte där :)
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Vart ska jag hitta mitt trådlösa nätverk och sådant?
<Krawlezt^Win> Jag förstår inte vad du menar.
<johanbr> jag förstår inte vad du menar heller...
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, om du skriver "sudo iwconfig", vad blir utskriften?
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Sec
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: okej =).
<Krawlezt^Win> Datorn dog utav överhettning, hehe..
<Krawlezt^Win> Det hände aldrig i Ubuntu dock
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<propus> där bara att kompilera :)
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Försökte det nyss, hur ska jag göra det utan make? :)
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: jaaah.. du ser då bara problem ;-) du sitter ju på nätet nu.. bara tanka hem och kompilera :)..
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: lo,eth0 och wlan0.
<Krawlezt^Win> eth0 och eth1 saknas.
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Sitter på en Windows dator :)
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: Jaa vad gör de? =).. ta hem lägg in på ett usb-minne :)
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, exakt vad är utskriften under wlan0 ?
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Oj, något speciellt du söker efter? :) Kan annars skriva av hela..
<swecarp> itmannen:  gokväll unge man
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: har du ingen tp-kabel du kan koppla in i datorn?
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Tyvärr..
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: http://pastebin.com/XDHUhrJJ
<Krawlezt^Win> Min wlan0 i iwconfig
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: men men hur är du ansluten nu då?.. är de inte bara att ta kabeln som går in i den datorn du sitter på nu och peta in i din?
<johanbr> Krawlezt^Win, ser helt normalt ut, allt du behöver göra är att konfigurera anslutningen
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Trådlöst på min mors dator :)
<Krawlezt^Win> johanbr: Hur?
<johanbr>  enklast via t.ex. wicd eller connman
<johanbr> ladda ner paketen från annan dator och kopiera över
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: och du har en router? som är ansluten med en tp-kabel från uttaget till routern?
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Vafan, det har inte jag tänkt på.
<Krawlezt^Win> Har en 2m kabel o en router.
<Krawlezt^Win> Hm
<Krawlezt^Win> BRB
<propus> Krawlezt^Win: grattis killen du knäckte precis en kokosnöt med näsbenet :)
<Krawlezt^Win> propus: Det var som fan det funkade
<Krawlezt^Win> Varför tänkte inte jag på detta typ 1år sedan?
<Krawlezt^Win> Måste nog vara efterbliven på riktigt.
<Krawlezt^Win> Droppar denna dator.
<Krawlezt^Win> CYA!
<propus> bye
<Kurdistan> propus, på vilket sätt skiljer sig network manager i (x)/(l)ubuntu från ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> de använder ju samma
<Kurdistan> förr 10.04 tror jag xubuntu körde med wicd
<Kurdistan> lubuntu däremot har om jag minns rätt kört med nm sedan ett bra tag
<propus> Kurdistan: protokoll listan är inte lika "fet"
<Kurdistan> propus, har du någon länk som stödjer det?
<propus> Kurdistan: icket!.. men vet av egen erfarenhet då jag höll på joxxa med de där tidigare.. dock i 10.10 versionerna.. vet inte hur de ligger till nu.
<Haffe> And action.
<Kurdistan> det som framför allt skiljer från det uppenbara DE är också antal processer som körs.
<Kurdistan> propus, sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Kurdistan> skriv detta och ta skärmdump och jag gör detsamma
<Kurdistan> du kommer märka det är 1 av de viktigaste orsakerna
<propus> Kurdistan: har inte tid nu.. :)
<Kurdistan> propus, :).
<Kurdistan> propus, kör du med ubuntu 11.10?
<Kurdistan> hade inte mitt kort varit blacklistad och mitt nvidia kort problematisk hade jag nog kört unity för jävlas med :) de som ogillar den
<propus> Kurdistan: näeh 10.04
<propus> hehe
<Kurdistan> propus, :) ja då körde xubuntu wicd.
<Kurdistan> samt lubuntu var ej officiellt erkänd i buntu familjen
<Kurdistan> så de hade ej nått upp till ubuntus standard kvalité
<Kurdistan> kan vara därför det fungera sämre med dessa än ubuntu under lucid
<Kurdistan> lucid är ju :) bra grejer.
<propus> yeah =)
<Kurdistan> men jag måste säga 11.10 måste varit bästa (x)ubuntu jag någonsin haft installerat
<Kurdistan> :( jag har ej behövt tweaka bortsett från utseendet med xubuntu
<propus> Kurdistan: jovars.. rätt nice..
<Kurdistan> allvarliga buggen burken hade sedan 9.10 och framåt har jag ej upplevt med 11.10. stor tumme upp.
<Kurdistan> propus, annars hade jag nog stannat med lucid
<propus> okej.
<Kurdistan> propus, kör du enbart ubuntu som linux dist eller dual-bootar du med andra? kör du med win?
<propus> Jade hade väldia problem med 11.04/11.10... så jag stannade kvar med lucid :)
<Kurdistan> propus, okej. grafikkort eller andra strul?
<propus> Kurdistan: jag kör bara linux.. i alla mina maskiner :)
<itmannen> Jag har nu återgått till SL Linux i min laptop
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha ny dist?
<propus> Kurdistan: dels grafiken.. men hade problem med raiden också.
<Kurdistan> propus, nice. kör själv också enbart linux.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Nä nygammal
<propus> cool :)
<Kurdistan> propus, okej. raid? måste vara server grej va?
<Kurdistan> vad har du för grafikkort?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, har ej koll på disten.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Sietific Linux
<Kurdistan> itmannen, bra grejer.
<itmannen> Felstavat
<Kurdistan> itmannen, har du testat centos?
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Nja jag tror inte det
<propus> Kurdistan: näeh? varför måste de vara de? jag har mina diskar raidade för att få mer fart :)
<Kurdistan> både är baserade på rhel
<Kurdistan> propus, jaså? du föredrar det framför ext4.
<Kurdistan> propus, vad är stora föredelen med raid?
<propus> Kurdistan: ehhh? går de inte att köra raid på ext4'ans file system?
<Kurdistan> propus, :) jag har grymt lite koll på raid.
 * itmannen blev besviken. Kurden har inte koll på allt
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha.
<Kurdistan> :) det är mkt i linux världen jag ej har koll på itmannen
<Kurdistan> jag är trots allt gröngöling
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Vad ska då jag säga ? :)
<propus> Kurdistan: raid är ju när du länkar ihop hårddiskar för att få ut mer fart ur dom t.ex.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) du är vår störtköna farbror här på kanalen.
<Kurdistan> propus, danke.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Jag är en ålderman i Linux. Men tyvärr så har jag ett teflonminne
<propus> ojoj.. de kliar i mina fingrar.. är så sugen på att köpa ny dator..
<itmannen> Men jag kompenserar det med att jag är äckligt tjurig ibland :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen, haha du är störtskön oavsett minne.
<Kurdistan> propus, :) något speciellt du är ute efter och varför så sugen på ny burk?
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Synd att ditt uttalande inte kommer från hustrun :D
<propus> Kurdistan: amd-fx processorn.. sedan så är jag lite less på denna.. :)
 * itmannen är alltid sugen...på nya datorer och prylar
 * propus too!
<propus> men tyvärr så är jag nästan tvungen att köpa nå andra grejer före..
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) din fru gillar dig nog.
<Kurdistan> propus, okej. intel har ju fina grejer också :).
<propus> Kurdistan: Joo men jag är mer en amd fanboy :)
<Kurdistan> propus, :) förstår.
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Jodå. Jag bara tokar mig.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, wb.
<Kurdistan> ffmpeg uppdaterar du det med?
<itmannen> Undrar om det går att install digicam i SL ?
<itmannen> Men det lär visa sig om jag provar :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: inte så ofta för om man gör det brukar man få bygga om alla program som använder sig av det
<itmannen> Men måste lära mig om yum
<itmannen> Nä det gick inte
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej. jag förstår.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, sök på google :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ibland om det blir en helt ny serie kan man köra med två parallella installationer av ffmpeg
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Jo jag vet. men det finns tydligen inte för SL
<Kurdistan> Philip5, finns det inte risker med uppdatering av ffmeg om övriga program som behöver det ej stödjer senaste releasen?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det beror på version-serie med ändringar av api
<Kurdistan> Philip5, oki doki.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, gillar du sl hade jag nog satsat på centos.
<Kurdistan> verkar vara mer som sker med centos
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  varför då ?
<Kurdistan> :) bättre dokumentation
<itmannen> Kurdistan:  Ok. Men det hänger ihop med vad denna mysko laptop låter installera
<Kurdistan> itmannen, klarar den sl
<Kurdistan> är det väldigt konstigt om den ej klarar av centos
<itmannen> Ja jag kör det nu
<Kurdistan> då de både är baserade på big daddy rhel
<itmannen> Alla ubuntu är kört
<Kurdistan> itmannen, gillar du dock sl så stanna med den
<itmannen> Men jag tror inte jag testat Centos
<Kurdistan> du kan ju försöka se om det finns extra repos för saker
 * itmannen gör som den vise hurden beordrar och se om jag kan install Centos här
<itmannen> *kurden
<itmannen> Vilken version är det som gäller ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) senaste kanske?
<itmannen> :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen, http://wiki.centos.org/Download
<Kurdistan> :) har ju lång support-tid :).
<realubot> Hurdistan
<itmannen> Undrar om jag se på Mission Impoissible 21:30
<Haffe> Vilken av dem är det?
<itmannen> Nummer 3 tror jag
<Haffe> Den är sådär.
<kodein> kulturskymning
<Haffe> Du kan vara kulturskymning.
<kodein> det kan jag.
<itmannen> Den lär duga att somna till
<kodein> per definition, eftersom jag utsätter mig för en "sjungande" shatner
<Haffe> Min brorson är en ödla, min mormor är en häst och själv är jag en grönmögelost.
<kodein> det är att vara påläggskalv
<kodein> Haffe: jag har tagit hem mina spel, förresten, men jag lämnade ditt kvar på hyllan i skrubb
<einand> Haffe: det förklarar så otroligt mycket.
<Kurdistan> :) sådant går bara läsa här på kanalen
<Kurdistan> <<<Min brorson är en ödla, min mormor är en häst och själv är jag en grönmögelost.  >>>>
<coobra> hmms
<spacebug-> Philip5: audacious 3.2 beta finns som i webupd8's PPA.
<einand> jag hatar c++ för tillfället, eller snarare extremt liten minnesmängd
<spacebug-> slå sönder nått dyrt. Det är alltid gött för att få ur sig lite ilska ;)
<dodel> Alltså när jag ska köra make menuconfig, när man komplierar kärnan alltså. Då får jag detta medelande http://pastebin.com/nrV8D1yt
<dodel> Jag tror att det har något med GCC att göra. Jag har installerat det, men filerna finns inte där :P
<dataviruset> hur gör man om man tycker att man har hög load average och så kollar man med top och iotop och det är inget onormalt högt där i CPU-belastning eller diskbelastning?
<kodein> wat.
<Haffe> En fisk.
<festis> dataviruset: Hur har du kommit fram till att du har hög last om inte top och iotop visar det?
<dataviruset> festis: alltså, load average är högt, men processorn är inte sönderarbetad och inte diskarna heller
<festis> Är burken seg eller märks inget?
<dataviruset> http://gyazo.com/b3b32488a04fc06cd5d658179878390b -- load average är över 4, och som man ser har maskinen två kärnor, de går på ~65% och ~50%, men det borde ju inte märkas då, men det gör det. för "realtidsapplikationer" såsom spelservern srcds_linux där laggar, och det har den inte gjort innan
<dataviruset> spelservrarna kräver lite kräm nätverksmässigt också, fast där märks inget... allt ser normalt ut.. så jag är övertygad om att det har med belastningen på systemet att göra eftersom den inte brukar ligga så högt
<festis> Load average är lite lurigt eftersom det är just ett "average". Sen beror det ju också på vad det är för applikationer som körs på maskinen och hur dom beter sig.
<festis> Du kan alltid prova att försöka stänga ner applikationer, en i taget, och se om det blir bättre.
<festis> och på sätt även försöka komma fram till vilken applikation som gör att lasten går upp.
<festis> Tyvärr inget konkret svar men så är det ofta med last problem och man får vara lite detektiv för att försöka hitta vad det är som orsakar problemen.
<johanbr> dodel, installera libmpc2
<dataviruset> hmm
<amelia> godkväll!
 * coobra tar av hatten för amelia 
<amelia> :)
<dataviruset> hej amelia :)
<amelia> hej dataviruset
<dataviruset> hur är det med dig och göteborgarn? ;)
<amelia> dataviruset: jodå, det är bara bra. själv?
<dataviruset> tack, bara fint, förutom lite problem med hög last på min Ubuntu-server. men det ska nog lösa sig, tror jag har hittat var felet ligger. en viss virtualhost i apache som ligger och drar prestanda :)
<amelia> ok
<propus> HJÄLP!!! en tjej!
<dataviruset> haha...
<Philip5> propus: amelia kanske är en 63 årig gubbe från åkersberga som heter bengt-åke... det vet du inte... ;)
<propus> sant :P
<propus> någon som har pysslat med eucalyptus?
<amelia> propus: sjukt läskigt.
<propus> vad?
<amelia> propus: med tjejer.
<amelia> Philip5: haha, vad bamsefar skulle bli förvånad då! :D
<propus> Jaa.. dom har ju tjejbaciller :-P
<bamsefar> VA?
<amelia> Philip5: fast det vore rätt gött med bara två år till pension... och om jag var så gammal skulle jag inte ha missat de bästa delarna i datorns historia.
<realubot> amelia: Du skulle ju gå miste om dom kommande händelserna i datorns historia.
<Philip5> amelia: ja du kanske har lurat oss alla och bamsefar är den största suckern! :D
<bamsefar> Mmm, verkligen
<propus> Haha
<Philip5> :P
<Adonai> See your perfection, im lost in your peace, and your faithfulness sings over me, and your love is the light of my soul, and i lift my eyes to you creator of world. RuotsinJuha
<andol> Jaha
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-07
<jolaren> Tror nog jag ska formattera om min htpc igen nu nar jag fatt en ny jobblaptop..
<jolaren> tankte gora den annu mer servrig, vad tycker ni? enda jag behöver gui till egentligen ar spotify
<jolaren> Kanske drar på en minimal install med xbmc på toppen
<jolaren> fast frågan är vad poängen är då om jag ändå tänkt köra spotify
<realubot> jolaren: Du tjänar inte mycket på att köra med Xfce, LXDE o.s.v.
<realubot> Det är inte stor skillnad i RAM-minnesförbrukning oavsett vilken Skrivbordsmiljö du använder.
<realubot> Det handlar nog mer om vilka program du använder och många program är ju samma oavsett Skrivbordsmiljö.
<Julol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Qy24e8Hv4
<Julol> Coolt
<propus> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sun-Fire-V20Z-2-x-Opteron-250-2-x-2-4GHZ-2GB-/350520454543?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item519ca5ad8f
<propus> coolt :)
<Julol> Maidens flygplan är coolare ;P
<propus> näeh =)
<jolaren> realubot: Det är sant, men tänkte mer vad jag nu ska kära
<jolaren> realubot: datorn har börjat bete sig illa
<jolaren> kanske bara en formattering räcker
<realubot> jolaren: Det är väl ingen mening att köra något annat än Ubuntu om du har prestanda för det.
<realubot> jolaren: Så stor skillnad är det inte och jag tycker Ubuntu rullar på stabilt på flera datorer.
<realubot> jolaren: Ställ in att säkerhetsuppdateirngar ska installeras automatiskt och strunta i alla andra uppdateringar.
<Julol> realubot, Gå o lägg dig
<realubot> Julol: Sug min Live CD.
<lag^> Pojkar!
<amelia> och flickor?
<lag^> Flicka?
<lag^> Fast jag syftade på Julol och realubot :(
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<amelia> okej då.
<lag^> jag vet inga fler tjejer här utom du och jag :o Resten gömmer sig :(
<Julol> realubot, Haha den va nästan bra
<lag^> Aha, Nemi| är ju tjej! *känna igen nick*
<realubot> när realubot är i kanalen vaknar tjejerna till liv!
<lag^> Ohja!
<realubot> Vad gör ni då?
 * Julol trycker i en snus
<lag^> :\
 * amelia tittar på film.
<realubot> Jag brygger en kopp kaffe.
 * Nafallo packar
<Nafallo> fast det ar iofs bara netbooken kvar :-P
<realubot> Vart ska du åka Nafallo ?
<realubot> The IT Man!
<Nafallo> realubot: Budapest
<realubot> itmannen har blivit en nattsuddare.
<itmannen> Godmorgon folket
<realubot> itmannen: God jul.
<itmannen> realubot  Nja. Jag vaknade nu
<realubot> itmannen: Det är för tidigt IT Man.
<Julol> lag^, De är nyttigare än att röka
<Julol> Morrn
<itmannen> realubot  Jo jag vet. Men det är inte alltid man bestämmer själv
<realubot> itmannen: Så sant så.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska du göra i Budapest då? Semester?
<realubot> Jobb?
<Nafallo> realubot: jobb
<itmannen> realubot  Har så himla svårt att somna om när jag väl vaknat till
<Nafallo> tror halva foretaget ska dit.
<lag^> Julol: Ja jo.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska ni göra där då? Är det Canonical vi snackar om?
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar de jag jobbar for ja :-)
<Nafallo> konferans
<realubot> itmannen: Du får börja med sömntabletter.
<itmannen> realubot  Nä fy också. Kanske försöka låta bli att somna så tidigt är nog bättre
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tänkte att du kanske hade fått sparken och jobbade på något annat företag nu.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, maybe baby.
<itmannen> realubot  Men då måste jag låta bli att sitta framför en TV och tomglo
<Nafallo> tror inte det ar nagon risk, realubot :-)
<Nafallo> nehepp. duschdags.
<realubot> Nafallo: Om inte Canonical börjar tjäna pengar på Ubuntu så kanske du ligger risigt till...
<Nafallo> vi anstaller fortfarande folk.
<Nafallo> och jag ar en vital del av operationen.
<Nafallo> det finns bara en person som har min roll per kontinent :-P
<realubot> Oj, oj.
<realubot> Vad är din roll då?
<Nafallo> DCE (data centre engineer)
<realubot> itmannen: Erkänn att du är avundsjuk.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jaha. Och vad innebär det i praktiken?
<realubot> Datacenteringenjör.
<Nafallo> hardvara, hardvara och hardvara.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hur har du lärt dig så mycket om hårdvara?
 * Nafallo rycker pa axlarna
<Nafallo> det ar inte det enda jag kan :-)
<Nafallo> innan jobbade jag med natverk, och sen serverdrift (som i allt fran hardvara till sysop)
<Nafallo> (mest sysop, pa det jobbet)
<realubot> Mhm, hårdvara och sysadmin. Det är grejer det.
<realubot> Nafallo: Har du en Android-lur?
<Nafallo> bl.a.
<Nafallo> jag som trodde natverk hade varit mer i din smak...
<Nafallo> 20Gbps fiberoptisk ring over hela London :-P
<Nafallo> 22 byggnader :-)
<realubot> Nätverk i min smak?
<Nafallo> jag borde sova sa jag orkar upp imorgon
<realubot> Det kommer en dag imorgon också.
<Nafallo> en dag fylld av flygplatser och korta flygningar ja ;-)
<Nafallo> London-Zurich-Budapest
<realubot> Har Canonical inget eget flyg?
<realubot> Mark har ju flugit till rymden.
<Nafallo> jo, men det anvands inte for varje enskild anstalld.
<Nafallo> det ar nagra hundra person som ska dit.
<realubot> Ja ja.
<Nafallo> s/person/&er/
<realubot> Hur många är det som jobbar på Canonical?
<Nafallo> det har jag inte ratten att beratta.
<realubot> Öh?
<realubot> Är det hemligt?
<realubot> Varför är det så hemligt? Det är inte hemligt hur många som jobbar på Volvo, Ericsson o.s.v.?
<Nafallo> ja.
<Nafallo> de ar aktieforetag och maste beratta sadan information.
<Nafallo> company policy, inte mitt beslut.
<Nafallo> jag kan saga att det ar mellan 100 och 1000
<realubot> Ok.
<Nafallo> och vi bor i over 30 lander :-)
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Finns det några andra svenskar då?
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> ett fatal
<Nafallo> tva eller tre, inkluderat mig.
<realubot> Ok.
<Nafallo> killen som har hand om ljud ar svensk ;-)
<Nafallo> sen finns det ju nagra till i ett av dotterforetagen ;-)
<Nafallo> fast de raknas inte.
<Nafallo> de jobbar inte for Canonical :-P
<realubot> Ok.
<Nafallo> nu for min dator snart vara klar med att uppgradera sina sju paket sa jag kan vaga vaskan...
<realubot> Ja, annars slänger av dig av flyget.
<realubot> *flygbolaget av dig
<Nafallo> inte da
<realubot> i luften om du har riktigt otur.
<Nafallo> jag lar inte komma sa langt om jag har mer an 8kg ;-)
<realubot> Lämna din stationära dator hemma.
<Nafallo> allt utom netbooken var dock 6kg :-P
<Nafallo> ehrm. jag har ingen desktop :-)
<realubot> Det är ju lugnt. Netbooken väger ju under 2 kg.
 * Nafallo forstar inte vitsen med desktops dessa dagar
<Nafallo> jag tankte ta med en accesspunkt, men tror jag skippar det :-P
<Nafallo> hade tankt be hotellet slanga Canonicals vlan till mitt rum ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Vitsen är att det är billigt och enklare att uppdatera än latops.
<realubot> *uppgradera
<Nafallo> ehrm. what?
<Nafallo> varfor skulle man behova uppgradera en maskin nagonsin?
<realubot> Ja. Det är enklare att uppgradera hårdvaran i en desktop-dator.
<realubot> Mer RAM, fler hårddiskar e.t.c.
<Nafallo> man maxar dem strax efter att man kopt dem. om det inte racker koper man en ny :-)
<realubot> Det blir mycket billigare och enklare än att uppgradera en laptop.
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, men det är dyrare att köpa en ny.
<realubot> Än att uppgradera en desktop.
<Nafallo> alltsa. du vet inte hur latt det ar att byta hard disk i min netbook :-D
<realubot> Ja, ja, men hur sätter du in två diskar till i din netbook då?
<Nafallo> nar jag var liten och hade desktops brukade det bli billigare att kopa nya :-)
<realubot> Plus ett kraftfullt grafikkort?
<Nafallo> jag behover inte kraftig grafik for mina terminaler :-)
<Nafallo> men for att svara...
<Nafallo> minipci for grafik, usb-portar for harddiskar.
<realubot> Man kan ju vända på resonemanget. Vem behöver en laptop i molnets tid?
<realubot> Man har olika desktops och synkar allt i molnet.
<Nafallo> alla? hur ska man annars kunna anvanda molnet?
<realubot> Alla?
<Nafallo> realubot: har du nagonsin testat att anvanda en desktop pa ett flygplan?
<realubot> Många gånger. Det går utmärkt.
<Nafallo> ...
<realubot> Nej, men flygplan är ju lite speciellt ställe va?
<Nafallo> inte direkt.
<Nafallo> jag ar valdigt mobil av mig :-)
<Nafallo> att ha en netbook pa ryggen fungerar bra.
<Nafallo> att ha en desktop pa ryggen vore inte kul.
<Nafallo> jag kan inte ta med mig en desktop och satta mig pa starbucks och ta en kaffe :-)
<realubot> Det går nog om du verkligen vill.
<realubot> Vem slösar bort sina pengar på en kaffe på Starbucks?
<realubot> Har inte Canonical kaffebryggare?
<Nafallo> tror du missade vad min titel ar :-)
<realubot> Jag föredrar desktops p.g.a. skärmen mest. Om man bortser från att man får mer dator för pengarna om man köper en dekstop istället för en laptop.
<Nafallo> jag ar pa kontoret i snitt 15 minuter i veckan :-P
<Nafallo> jag har VGA utgang pa min netbook, och datorn jag funderar pa att uppgradera till har bade VGA och HDMI :-)
<realubot> Varför ränner du så mycket?
<Nafallo> for att jag ansvarar for all hardvara vi har i London. pa tre platser, med ca 1h resa emellan varje ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, visst. Jag tror fortfarande att du får mer dator för pengarna om du köper en desktop för priset av en laptop. Men det blir ju lite svettigt när du ska ut och ränna på stan med desktopen.
<realubot> Nafallo: DÃ¥ reser du mycket i jobbet.
<Nafallo> men som sagt, jag brukar inte vara still pa helgerna heller :-)
<Nafallo> hander allt som oftast att jag kanner mig ensam och tar min netbook och satter mig pa ett cafe :-)
<Nafallo> dessutom, data center. de brukar ha battre bandbredd an nagon annanstans ;-)
<Nafallo> jag behover inte mycket dator :-)
<Nafallo> 2GB verkar vara ungefar vad jag anvander i RAM.
<Nafallo> 256GB SSD vore en vettig uppgradering nar jag har tillrackligt med pengar (128GB ar lite lite)
<Nafallo> det som mordar min netbook ar processorn.
<realubot> Har du inga polare i London?
<Nafallo> om jag skaffade nagot med en i3 skulle jag klara mig :-)
<Nafallo> jo?
<realubot> Eftersom du känner dig ensam.
<Nafallo> jag bor sjalv.
<realubot> Jag klarar mig också på 2GB RAM.
<Nafallo> och jag tycker om att ha folk runt omkring :-)
<realubot> Jag använder 1,5GB nu. Kör Pidgin, Firefox (många flikar), Flash, Irssi, Evolution.
<realubot> Nafallo: Tveksamt om det är värt att uppgradera en netbook med ssd.
<Nafallo> jag har ca 1.4GB ledigt, exkl. cache :-)
<realubot> Vad kör du som är så CPU-krävande då?
<Nafallo> ubuntu :-P
<Nafallo> det ar vart att uppgradera allt som kan kallas dator med SSD
<realubot> Det drar inte så mycket CPU? Min snittar 10% vilket jag tycker är konstigt eftersom jag kör Folding@hom som drar 172% CPU.
<realubot> Nafallo: Du får ge en tusenlapp för ssd:n?
<Nafallo> 12% konstant for compiz
<Nafallo> jag gav nog mer for mina 128GB pa den tiden :-)
<Nafallo> jag kopte forstas inte vilket SSD som helst.
<Nafallo> jag laste datablad och reviews i nagra veckor om de olika kontrollerkretsarna forst :-)
<realubot> Jo, men priset har nog gått ner ganska mycket på ssd.
<Nafallo> tror jag lyckades ta basta konsument-SSDn for priset pa den tiden.
<realubot> Jämfört när ssd var nytt.
<Nafallo> inte namvart vad jag sett.
<Nafallo> iaf inte pa dem jag tittat pa.
<Nafallo> som sagt. jag koper inte vad som helst :-)
<realubot> Ok.
<Nafallo> ~20kr / gig verkar vara normen.
<realubot> Ok. Det är möjligt.
<realubot> Det blir väl standard i laptops med ssd.
<Nafallo> det borde vara standard i alla datorer :-)
<realubot> Finns ju i någon av dom nya Ultrabooksen t.ex.
<Nafallo> om det inte ar SSD i en ultrabook borde de byta namn ;-)
<Nafallo> oh! annan sak som drar en sjuhelvetes med CPU... :-P
<Nafallo> btrfs
<Nafallo> iaf pa en N450 ;-)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Du kör med det.
<Nafallo> nej. sova. missa flyget verkar dumt.
<realubot> Sov gott.
<realubot> Nafallo: Compiz drar 3% konstant på min dator.
<realubot> På min stationära i 11.04.
<nikke> Gooodkvääälll
<realubot> Nafallo: Äsch. Jag är så trött. Jag har ju mycket bättre CPU i min stationära än min netbook. Det är ju i den som jag har samma prolle som du har. Det förklarar ju skillnaden.
<realubot> nikke: God kväll.
<nikke> var med om sjukaste kvällen någonsin
<realubot> How come?
<realubot> nikke: Säg då.
 * realubot är nyfiken.
<nikke> var ute med min flickvän som fyller 22 år idag/igår och firade henne med några vänner, träffade på en snubbe som verkade trevlig
<nikke> började prata jobb och linux
<jolaren> fint det
<nikke> han var helt underbar så jävla trevlig, om du finns här så HEEEEJ! :)
<nikke> naaahhh godnatt
<realubot> Har du honom hos dig nu?
<jolaren> haha realubot
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> jolaren: Det var länge sedan man såg dig här.
<Julol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXqlGfYczcc&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<Julol> Men han hoppa till olivträd
<Julol> rilleubåt
<Julol> realubot,
<itmannen> Nä nu måste jag hasa iväg ut.
<realubot> Julol: Jul-lol.
<realubot> itmannen: Visa vem som bestämmer i Vilhelmina!
<Julol> Rille nu lugnar du ner dig
<realubot> Rille. :)
<Julol> =)
<Julol> Nice
<Rille> itmannen: Tja.
<itmannen> Rille  Jo hej du real
<Rille> Så du vet att det är jag.
<itmannen> Rille  Jo jag är inte helt blind :)
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag testköra ett gäng skivor
<phnom> Mörrn
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nu är jag här igen..
<kodein> hurra! *kjamiz*
<Krawlezt^WIN> Körde Debian via netinstall via kabel via mitt USB, i slutet av installationen dör datorn.
<kodein> tja, skulle den dö i början tänkte du? ;)
<phnom> Du ska inte stoppa kabeln i USB-uttaget.
<Krawlezt^WIN> kodein phnom: Haha, installationen gick bra men dog i slutet..
<Krawlezt^WIN> Behöver den minsta och den distro'n som inte tar något,.
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Varför dör den? Inte fixat kylningen än?
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: DÃ¥lig dator, kan inte fixa det.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Den fungerar bra efter installation men måste installera ett OS.
<phnom> Bah, blås ur allt damm och på med mer kylpasta. Om det nu ens är värmeproblem, låter väldigt konstigt att den inte skulle fixa installationen men sen kunna köra normalt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Gjort, vilken distro med GNOME tar minst med kraft?
<phnom> Alla tar ungeför lika mycket, det beror på vad du kör på dem. gnome låter som ett dåligt alternativ i vilket fall :P
<phnom> Still, din dator är trasig. Köp ny :P
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Gnome tar väl minst? Funderar på Fedora, värt att testa?
<phnom> Disten spelar minst roll, det är fortfarande vad du kör på den som slår mest. Men om du vill ha en som är optimerad efter just din hårdvara så kan du ju gå den hårda vägen och köra gentoo
<Krawlezt^WIN> Har Fedora Unity?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Ska nog blåsa ur den på damm och försöka med något.
<phnom> Bilanalogidags tror jag. Det spelar ingen roll vilken tillverkare det är, stoppar du i en tio-liters dieselmotor i den kommer den fortfarande dra mycket diesel.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Jo sant men måste ha något med gnome 3..
<Krawlezt^WIN> Blir så jävla arg, fungerar perfekt när jag gör något annat än att formatera.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Ska testa med Fedora, fungerar inte det vet jag inte vad jag gör..
<Krawlezt^WIN> Då slänger jag datorn åt h!lvette
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Tror inte det är meningen att jagt ska sitta vid en dator..
<Krawlezt^WIN> Min hårvara är skadad pga min Linux användning.
<phnom> Japp, Linux brukar göra sånt hos folk den inte tycker om.
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Återkommer med resultat av Fedora installationen
<olja> vad är skillnaden på 64 och 386 versionerna?
<Krawlezt^Fed> Hej
<lag^> hej
<phnom> olja: Den ena är för 64-bitars och den andra är för 32-bitars processorer.
<Adonai> See your perfection, I'm lost in your peace. Your faithfulness sings over me. And your love is the light of my soul. And I lift my eyes to you, creator of the world. RuotsinJuha
<Kurdistan> hej alla damer/herrar/barn...
<phnom> Varför är det ingen som har bannat honom än? ^^
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) ska jag bannas igen?
<phnom> Inte du :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, vem nu? religiösa spammer?
<phnom> Boten(?) som joinar, droppar random line och sedan quittar
<phnom> Han ja
<t^> ^^
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) han försöker nog predika på fel ställe.
<t^> lite utav fördelarna på irc är ju galna bottar
<phnom> Pfft, robocalypse...
<t^> funderade ett tag på att göra nå bot som kör status på nå lampa här hemma, med nå inputläge :D
<Kurdistan> phnom, har krawlet fått ordning på sitt distrohopp?
<t^> känner att jag inte använder tellsticken så mkt
<phnom> Kurdistan: Tror han lyckades installera Fedora
<Kurdistan> phnom, han verkar följa i itmannens fotspår
<Kurdistan> :P
<Julol> =)
<Julol> Han måste ju vara svensk mästare i formatering
<Kurdistan> Julol, haha det måste båda nog vara.
<phnom> Julol: Troligen inte, eftersom hans dator kraschar nästan varje gång han gör det. :P
<Kurdistan> i för sig gills inte sådant som är fork av något eller remix
<Kurdistan> alla buntu baserade ser samma ut
<Kurdistan> phnom, han vet nog inte vart han ska lägga grub.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> då står han där efter boot med svartskärm
<Julol> Kurdistan, Är han lika vass? . phnom Haha lustigt
<phnom> Nä, det är nog väldigt mycket user fail.
<phnom> Eller trasig hårdvara.
<Kurdistan> Julol, ingen slår itmannen i testa distar och formatera. dock börjar krawlet hänga med itmannens tempo.
<Julol> Kurdistan, Misstänkte de =) . En utmanare xD kan bli kul kamp de här
<Julol> Kan de va så att de leder till doping?
<Kurdistan> Julol, revansch?
<Kurdistan> Julol, doping i formatera. kanske. :P
<Julol> Kurdistan, Nä inte idag =P är i o form
<Kurdistan> Julol, :).
<Julol> Sniffa kaffe
<Kurdistan> Julol, då börjar du verkligen följa realubot.
<Kurdistan> realubot dricker kaffe när vanligt folk sover
<Kurdistan> DanielHolm, du har trevlig blogg. :)
<Julol> Kurdistan, Nämen menade att itmannen o krawlet
<Julol> Kanske gör de
<Kurdistan> Julol, :) ja de dopar sig nog. vem orkar annars formatera varje dag?
<Julol> Kurdistan, Real heter rille nu mera
<Kurdistan> det blir tillslut tråkigt
<Kurdistan> haha okej. han blir ändå b2.
<Julol> Kurdistan, =) exakt, men itmannen är en seg en
<Julol> Hehe
<Kurdistan> Julol, han verkar vara det vår kära farbror.
<Julol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions dom har några att gå igenom
<Kurdistan> Julol, kör dem alla stora har dem kört samtliga.
<Kurdistan> för det är inte så mycket som skiljer i installation
<Julol> Kurdistan, Okej fast alla borde ju köras
<Julol> Blir ju för lätt annars
<Julol> :P
<Kurdistan> oneteam verkar vara intressant im
<Julol> Trots allt är de ju sm i formatering
<Julol> Vad är de ?
<Kurdistan> http://oneteam.im/
<phnom> Huh, nice.
 * phnom testar.
<phnom> <3 AUR
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) finns det i aur?
<phnom> Japp
<Kurdistan> j-vla arch :)
<Julol> Kurdistan, Sweet
<Kurdistan> finns för ubuntu också
<phnom> HAde det inte funnits så hade jag ju lagt upp det :P
<Kurdistan> :) getdeb
<Kurdistan> phnom, så du packing för arch?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hej.
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> händer här då?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, men nån gång ska väl vara den första ;(
<phnom> ;)*
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kan man requesta saker ? :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: man kan ju alltid fråga :)
<Philip5> om det är något kul så kanske det kan bli av
<Kurdistan> http://xviservicethief.sourceforge.net/
<Kurdistan> http://oneteam.im/
<Kurdistan> så slipper jag lägga till getdeb repot
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> om du inte orkar får jag lägga till getdeb repot
<phnom> Ja fattar ente...
<Kurdistan> phnom, vad förstår du inte?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Vad är det för username/password de vill ha?
<Kurdistan> phnom, vilka?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kollar på dem nu
<phnom> oneteam-klienten
<phnom> Det går t.ex. inte att välja gtalk och sen logga in med det, den ber om ett username och password men det finns ingenstans att registrera sig på deras hemsida heller...
<Kurdistan> phnom, hmm jag har den ej installerad.
<Kurdistan> den såg bara trevlig ut :)
<Kurdistan> så du har testat före mig
<Kurdistan> Philip5, första länken med xvis.. är prio 1 för mig framför oneteam
<phnom> lawl >.< verkar som att man måste använda deras iDevice-klient för att kunna regga sig....
<Kurdistan> phnom, så det fungerar inte?
<Kurdistan> phnom, har kanske arch deras extension för foxen?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Om du har en iPhone så du kan registrera dig funkar det nog utmärkt :P
<phnom> iofs var det här en jättegammal forum post
<Kurdistan> wb DanielHolm :).
<Kurdistan> phnom, okej då blir det ingen oneteam för mig.
<Kurdistan> har ingen smartismobil
<Kurdistan> bara dummismobil
<Julol> Men röv, alldrig kommer de en bra im
<Julol> aldrig*
<phnom> Den ser ju bra ut, men deras registreringsprocess verkar ju vara helt fucked upp
<Julol> Aa snittsig
<Kurdistan> har någon testat zram?
<phnom> Kurdistan: was ist das?
<Kurdistan> phnom, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<phnom> Ah, som swap, fast i ramet, så när ramet tar slut så kommer den börja skriva till ramet istället? :D
<Kurdistan> phnom, exakt.
<Kurdistan> kan vara värt när man videoredigerar
<phnom> Du missade helt min poäng där? :P Om ramet är fullt så kan den ju inte skriva nåt mer till ramet
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag läste inte det sista du skrev i meningen innan.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: testar att bygga det nu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är ju en qt-app så det är ju positivt bara det :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: Du bara tycker att jag snackar skit hela tiden och läser inte ens det jag skriver :'( /cry
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha nej inte alls. jag är seg. går på pencillin.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken snackar du om nu?
<ePax> 0_o
<phnom> Det är ju synd att det är i den här kanalen, annars så har jag ett antal barnförbjudna svar på det där.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: xvis
<Kurdistan> phnom, märkte jag stavade fel. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej. nice.
<Kurdistan> nu omgång 2 av 3. penicillin. :P
<Krawlezt^win> Jävla skit, Fedora dummar sig.
<Krawlezt^win> "Non system disk or disk error"
<Krawlezt^win> Dock fungerade installationen och allting bra, Arch Linux nästa.
<Kurdistan> haha Krawlezt^win du är itmannen junior.
<Kurdistan> :) du gillar formatera och testa installation av distar va Krawlezt^win?
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Har försökt med Debian, Fedora, Lubunut och nu blir det Arch
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Nej, men inget vill fungera.
<ePax> Hur snabbt kan en normal disk "läsa" när jag kollar på benchmark för min ssd så står det att maximum read är 270MB/s
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, om du ska testa arch får du nog läsa på en del.
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Jasså? Varför?
<Krawlezt^win> Det ända jag är orolig över är packman
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, du kommer ej ha någon grafisk installationsprocess
<Krawlezt^win> Jag vet
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Har fixat sladd :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, har du gammal eller ny hårdvara?
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: 1Ã¥r gammal dator
<Kurdistan> ny med andra ord
<Kurdistan> tänkte ifall det är gammalt kan det vara värt testa dist med äldre kärna
<Krawlezt^win> Aha
<bittin> ähh jag kan inte koda, försöker mig på att göra sprit istället
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Vad kodar du?
<Kurdistan> ePax, hur känns det köra sdd jämfört med vanlig hdd?
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Om 20 min är arch klart, sen ska jag försöka mig på det, sitter med den här datorn så kan ju söka upp information om det behövs också? :)
<Kurdistan> ePax, Barre har skrivit hel del om sdd. kolla in hans blogg.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, det är smart.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det verkar gå men jag måste fibbla lite för den kör ingen system install själv utan jag måste lägga in sånt i byggskripten. måste ner en vända på stan för lite ärenden men får fixa det sedan när jag är hemma igen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, inga problem.
<Kurdistan> ta din tid
<Kurdistan> :)
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, något som är häftigare än Hello World i .c
<bittin> är tanken
<Philip5> bbl
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: C är faktiskt riktigt roligt
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Sen om jag har förstått det rätt så tar inte Arch så mycket kraft? :)
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Vad har du för problem i C?
<kent__> min skärm är knasig.  Den högra delen är till vänster och vice versa.  Typ som om Ubuntu har fel inställning för skärmen,  men bilden är övrigt är perfekt..  svårt att förklara problemet.   Det blir perfekt om jag kör med hdmi, men blir så här över vga.  men jag kan inte offra min hdmi-kabel till datorn just nu :(
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, att komma på nåt att göra
<bittin> jag vill koda nåt slags demo men jag är sämst
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Aha, har samma problem hela faktiskt.
<Krawlezt^win> Koda en miniräknare, simpelt faktiskt.
<bittin> ok
<bittin> blandade ihop en Anita Bryant
<ePax> Kurdistan: ssd är sjukt snabba. Har enbart en i3 med en ssd och ext4 flyter allt på sjukt snabbt.
<bittin> dricka sprit på ljusa dagen
<Kurdistan> ePax, behövde du tweaka?
<Krawlezt^win> Har jag fel eller är inte Arch Linux hyfsat "lätt" OS? d.v.s att den inte tar mycket.
<Kurdistan> du känner till att man kan öka prestandan?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, den tar så mkt du vill att den ska ta.
<Kurdistan> det är ju själva poängen med arch
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, har du nå bra tips på nån tutorial?
<ePax> Kurdistan: Nope. Kopplade bara disken sen var det klart.
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, beror på vilken wm osv du kör
<Krawlezt^win> Jo, exakt. Därför kan jag få det så lätt som möjligt så min varma dator klarar av det.
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Jag följde en svensk guide, ska se om jag hittar den.
<bittin> hade vart najs
<Kurdistan> ePax, ska leta reda på länkar med tweaks.
<Kurdistan> ePax, http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=214&t=55231
<ePax> Kurdistan: Det är enbart fördelar med ssd. Datorn blir märkbart snabbare....Fläkten låter mindre... och batteritiden blir en aning längre
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Har du några erfarenheter om Arch Linux?
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Trasig skiva? Det spelar ingen roll vilken dist du kör, det som spelar roll är vilka program du kör på den.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, jepp dock är det chakra.
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Jag kör f.ö. Arch på min laptop.
<Kurdistan> arch har jag försökt lite med via virtualbox men jag hade ej tid slutföra då jag såg fotbollsmatch.
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: USB faktiskt :)
<Kurdistan> blev aldrig av :)
<Krawlezt^win> Bra, då kan många här hjälpa mig om så¨behövs.
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Trasig skiva = Du tjatar om samma sak hela tiden. :P
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, :) chakra är arch men nybörjarvänlig
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: Jaha :)
<Kurdistan> ePax, kolla på länkarna i mitt sista svar på forumet
<Krawlezt^win> Jag blir så trött på att min dator har blivit så kass och inte klarar av någonting.
<Krawlezt^win> Men för din skull phnom, ska jag köpa en ny dator så dessa problem försvinner :)
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Gå igenom Beginner's Guide på wikin också, wikin har svar på allt. All hail the fine wiki!
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: Gör det redan :) Är inte helt blåst som min dator.
<Kurdistan> phnom, jepp arch har verkligen enastående wiki
<Kurdistan> jag har snubblat över den tom när jag kört andra distar
<phnom> Hmm, det var någonting jag skulle rätta i wikin... Kommer inte ihåg vad det var...
<bittin> jag har lyckats fixa en Hello World i C på 30min typ =(
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) du kommer tillbaks till ubuntu-land lagom till lts.
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Skämtar du?
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: En bra sak att komma ihåg är att _ALDRIG_ köra pacman -Sy när man ska installera saker.
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, nja
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Även om det står så i guider.
<Krawlezt^win> #include <stdlio.h> int main() { printf("Hell world!"); return 0;}
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: there you go :`)
<bittin> void main()
<bittin> {
<bittin>     printf("\nHello World\n");
<bittin> }
<Krawlezt^win> void?!
<bittin> fast det gör ju ingen gladare
<Kurdistan> varför ej -Sy?
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Använder du CodeBlocks?
<madbear> varför ska han returnera nåt då
<phnom> Kurdistan: För att då uppdaterar den källorna utan att uppdatera programmen, så om du har otur så kan du paja hela systemet.
<bittin> Krawlezt^win, nepp Geany
<Kurdistan> phnom, okej. I see.
<Krawlezt^win> bittin: Använd CodeBlocks, det är grymt bra för nybörjare
<Krawlezt^win> Använder själv det.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Så det kan sluta med att du har libbar som har fel version för andra program.
<Krawlezt^win> Det ända jag är stolt med denna vecka är att jag har testat många distro's, hehe
<Kurdistan> phnom, okej. danke för infot.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, haha det gör itmannen varje dag/vecka/månad.
<Krawlezt^win> Jag letar efter min "distro", han leker bara runt,
<Kurdistan> tror ubuntu med lts kommer :) skjuta linux till nya höjder
<Krawlezt^win> Varför tror du det?
<Krawlezt^win> 2min kvar på arch
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, :) för man har nu inte mycket kvar med unity bortsett från göra den ännu mer stabil.
<Kurdistan> mer kommer väl gå till användarupplevelse
<Kurdistan> prestanda
<Kurdistan> osv
<Krawlezt^win> Jaha
<Kurdistan> för just nu kräver ubuntu med unity mer än kde
<Kurdistan> hahaha
<Kurdistan> loggades ut samtidigt och in
<Kurdistan> wb Hund, Barre , Chewtoy och derfian_ :).
<Hund> Kurdistan: ty
<Krawlezt^win> 1min kvar sen jävlar Kurdistan, btw har Gnome 2 Unity?
<Krawlezt^win> För gnome 3 (det fedora använder) var lite för nytt för mig.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, jepp det bör finnas unity med gnome 2. då natty körde med det.
<Krawlezt^win> DÃ¥ blir det gnome 3
<phnom> untiy != gnome
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, gillar du unity varför byter du dist?
<phnom> s/untiy/unity
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Jag hatar Unity
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, varför frågar du då? :)
<Krawlezt^win> Nyfikenheten.
<Krawlezt^win> Nu kör vi!
<phnom> glhf
<Krawlezt^win> Ty, lär faktiskt behöva det
<phnom> Inte då, det är inte så svårt att installera.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, akta så du inte blir en archare :P.
<Kurdistan> farliga användare
<Krawlezt^win> Why so
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, de äter småbarn.
<Kurdistan> alla under 16 år :P
<phnom> Omnomnomnom
<Krawlezt^win> Kurdistan: Så jag ska äta mig själv?
<Krawlezt^win> Makes no sense :(
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, du är väl undantaget, närma dig dock ingen. sedan kommer du nog få dålig andedräkt också.
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Likt zombies inte äter sina egna armar så kommer du nog inte tugga på dig själv.
<Krawlezt^win> Nu startas Arch Linux
<Krawlezt^win> ASSÅ DU SKÄMTAR MED MIG
 * Krawlezt^win går o skär sig själv
<Krawlezt^win> sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<Krawlezt^win> You can try to fix the problem manually, log out when you are finished
<Krawlezt^win> UNetbootin != Arch Linux
<Krawlezt^win> Den du phnom
<phnom> wtf?
<phnom> unetbootin why?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, alla distar fungerar ej med unetbootin
<Kurdistan> samma sak med chakra
<phnom> dd if=/path/to/iso of =/dev/sdX
<Kurdistan> du får kommando-trixa
<Kurdistan> :) phnom hann först.
<phnom> eh, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX ska det vara
<bittin> Hejsan, tips på bra guide för att lära sig C thx?
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Om du gör rätt istället går det nog bättre ;D
<Kurdistan> phnom, +1
<Krawlezt^win> Vänta, = med engelst tbord = hur?
<phnom> Engelskt tangentbord? Var är du nu?
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-powered-tv-to-be-revealed-at-ces/
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/is-ubuntu-concept-design-a-unity-phone/
<Kurdistan> coolt :)
<phnom> Det där var för att göra en bootbar usb-sticka. det kommer också radera allting du har på stickan så ta en du inte är rädd om.
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: ÅÄÖ fungerar inte i Arch nu så när jag använder SHIFT + 0 så blir det inte "="
<Krawlezt^win> Det blir ")"
<Krawlezt^win> phnom Kurdistan: Försöker hitta "=", ta det lugnt
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Jaha, du har fått det att boota?
<Krawlezt^win> Ja, ska skriva in det du skrev till mig men kan inte gör "="
<phnom> Då behöver du inte göra dd
<phnom> Du kan ändra layout med "km", precis som det står när du loggar in.
<Krawlezt^win> dd if=/path/to/iso of /dev/sdX
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Gör inte det om du lyckats boota det.
<Julol> ALLAHU AKBAR
<dodel> Hej. När man gör ett bash script. Använder med cd då? Hur går man till en annan mapp?
<Krawlezt^win> Vad ska jag göra då phnom? Sitter med shell i Arch Linux nu.
<Krawlezt^win> dodel: Skriv bara cd <map> i koden.
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Har du installerat det eller sitter du i live?
<Krawlezt^win> Jag sitter inte någonstans, jag fick ju error'et och ska skriva in dd if texten men kan inte göra "="
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, om du ändå vill köra arch och vill köra något som kräver väldigt lite
<Kurdistan> varför ej archbang
<Kurdistan> med openbox?
<phnom> >.<
<phnom> ...
<phnom> Nu ger jag upp.
<phnom> !bail
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bail' not found
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: Haha, försöker så gått det går men inte lätt när jag inte kan komma vidare p.g.a att jag inte lyckas göra "="
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, du ska ej skriva kommandot phnom gav när du försöker installera arch
<Kurdistan> kommandot handlar om hur man skapar bootbar usb
<Kurdistan> när unetbootin och andra verktyg ej fungerar
<Krawlezt^win> Vad fan ska jag göra nu då? Sitter i Arch Buxy box just nu.
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: För femtielfte gången, har du redan bootat arch behöver DU INTE GÖRA DET
<Krawlezt^win> Hepp, vad ska jag göra då phnom?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, dra hem archbang
<Kurdistan> och installera
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Installation_Guide#Installing_Arch_Linux
<phnom> Om du har loggat in med arch usern kan du köra km för att byta layout
<phnom> installationen startar du med /arch/setup
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^win, http://archbang.org/
<Kurdistan> I'm a Linux noob. Is ArchBang a good distro for me?
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> http://wiki.archbang.org/index.php?title=FAQ_-_Frequently_Asked_Questions_about_ArchBang#Q._I.27m_a_Linux_noob._Is_ArchBang_a_good_distro_for_me.3F
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: km finns inte eller /arch/linux
<Krawlezt^win> arch/setup*
<Krawlezt^win> Asså, jag är inte vid installationen ännu.
<Krawlezt^win> Jag har installerat Arch förr och nu har något blivit galet.
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Har du ett annat linux i närheten? Använd dd för att skriva över hela usb-minnet och boota sen med det, unetbootin funkar inte speciellt bra längre.
<Krawlezt^win> Har inte det tyvärr..
<Krawlezt^win> Falling back to interactive prompt
<phnom> Krawlezt^win: Prova det här då If using a version of UNetbootin older than 549, then after it finishes, you will have to adjust syslinux.cfg on the root of your flash drive before rebooting. Correct the "archisolabel=" parameter to reflect the label of the USB drive you used, i.e.:
<phnom> append initrd=/ubninit archisolabel=<label> tmpfs_size=75% locale=en_US.UTF-8
<phnom> Eller nåt av sätten som står här: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media#On_Windows
<Krawlezt^win> phnom: Nej, jag har hittat problemet.
<Krawlezt^win> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=108004
<Krawlezt^win> Ska använda dd if=
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det mat
 * Kurdistan gone. itmannen come. 
<Krawlezt^win> Ska bara hitta mina .iso fil
<Krawlezt^win> Jag pallar int
<Krawlezt^win> Nu blir det att installera Fedora, men fungerar inte det != dator
<Krawlezt^win> JAHA, det är Unetbootin som har förstört hela tiden
<dodel2> Är det här OK kod? Jag har testat den men jag får error. Koden är skriven i Windows. http://pastebin.com/Jxj1qCPQ
<phnom> dodel2: Om du får errors så är det antaligen inte OK kod.
<dodel2> phnom: Men det gör väll inget som scriptet i skrivet i windows?
<phnom> Uhm? Det kommer nog inte få errors för att du har skrivit det i win nä. Enda skillnaden är att det har andra line breaks men det borde gå ändå.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Nu har jag installerat Ubuntu 11.10 i min dator.
<Umeaboy> Jag har lagt till ett lösenord för sudo.
<Umeaboy> Jag har lagt till adressen/genvägen för ADB.
<dodel2> Hejsan! Mina command som "cd" "tar" "cp" osv. Dessa fungerar inte i mitt shellscript.
<dodel2> Jag har installerat bash, men fungerar ändå inte
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu 2D som man annars kan välja att logga in till är det gamla utseendet va?
<Umeaboy> Jag ser inte den 51:a regeln i /etc/udev/rules.d som man tydligen ska ändra för att ADB ska fungera.
<Umeaboy> Måste avsluta tvärt.
<dodel2> När ett bash-script inte kan använda sig av "tar", "cd", "mv ", "cd .." , "./" osv. Vad behöver man installera då? Jag har installerat bash iallfall.
<dodel2> skulle jag göra ett script som ska exctrahera en fil via tar -zxvf, så skulle den säga att filnamnen inte existerar
<einand> känns som du gör nått fel
<einand> kan jag få se hur skriptet ser ut nu?
<maxjezyu> hej
<maxjezyu> jhag har laddat ner en iso med ubuntu på
<maxjezyu> hur bränner jag den
<maxjezyu> vad heter programmet jag ska använda
<maxjezyu> kör mint
<einand> maxjezyu: jag gillar k3b bäst
<maxjezyu> testar det här brasero
<maxjezyu> funkar inte det så testar jag k3b
<maxjezyu> ska köra 10.04 LTS
<maxjezyu> den har inte allt unity osv?
<maxjezyu> bara gamla goda?
<x_link> Heja k3b
<einand> Heja x_link
<Philip5> heja kde!
<dodel2> Vad är det för fel? http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4273/76538834.png
<joel135> god kväll!
<jolaren> hur tycker ni att jag ska sätta upp setupen för att lättast komma åt min hdd hemma när jag är borta hos vänner? säkert då, sftp?
<joel135> jolaren: det beror på vad du har för vänner. ofta har man inte en sftp-klient på datorn
<joel135> då är det lättare att göra det genom webbläsaren
<joel135> själv föredrar jag sftp för att det är så lätt att sätta upp servern
<jolaren> jag är inte född bakom en skorsten men jag tackar så mycket, sftp går att komma åt från alla operativsystem så det ska inte vara några problem.
<jolaren> Menar mest om det är säkert nog
<joel135> är det en liten mängd data kan dropbox eller liknande användas. en mapp i min dropbox-mapp är en länk till mina dokument, och då synkas länkmålet automatiskt
<joel135> om det är säkert nog beror ju på vilka som kan tänkas vilja komma åt dina filer
<joel135> prioriterar du verkligen säkerhet, kör med en extern hdd
<einand> ssh är inte knäckt än sålänge, så skulle nog säga att det är tillräckligt säkert
<niklaswe> jolaren: du kan ju sätta upp en sajt med ssl-cert.. och att du måste ha cert för att få komma åt sakerna?
<nikke> Goodkväll
<jolaren> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med att få igång mitt ssh-jail? Får dampet
<jolaren> försökt mig på makejail men får inte till config-filen
<andol> jolaren: Utifrån backloggen, är det bara sftp du vill/behöver kunna köra i en chroot?
<dodel> Angåene bootning av USB minnen på linux. Är det samma /dev/sdX på alla linux? Ibland så kan jag se vissa USB minnen som är på /dev/sdc1, vissa på /dev/sdd1 osv
<dodel> varför?
<andol> dodel: Beror på vilka enheter som operativsystem redan har hittat. Räknas upp från sda, sdb, sdc, etc.
<dodel> Det är inte så att om jag installerar samma oprativsystem på en annan dator, så är det olika?
<dodel> jaha
<dodel> nu har jag startat xampp på linux. Tror ni att jag måste göra något annat för att kunna gå in på min hemsida via annan dator?
<dodel> Öppna port?
<andol> dodel: Får jag fråga, varför xampp, istället för att dra i apache, php, etc via pakethanteraren?
<dodel> Du vet...man e ju pro B)
<andol> ?
<dodel> Det är eget linux som jag har byggt
<dodel> DOS Linux funderar jag kalla det för det är bara textbaserat.
<andol> Till skillnad från vilken annan linuxdistro som helst, utan X installerat?
<dodel> ja, allt byggt från grunden, mycket grundligt. Grub, linuxkärnan och Busybox.
<dodel> Allt körs från ram också via initramfs
<Umeaboy> Hej igen!
<dodel> Yo bro
<dodel> youknowwhatimsayin?
<Umeaboy> Varför kommer inte Android SDK med varje desto automatiskt inställt om det numera är Open Source?
<Umeaboy> distro
<Umeaboy> Dumma XT9!!!!!
<dodel> Skulle rekommendera Windows Mobile
<jolaren> andol: tänkte sätta upp några shells till tre kompisar, för att de ska kunna ladda irssi och fish
<jolaren> för att vi ska kunna prata
<jolaren> andol: men får inte till det, tror det är x64 som ställer till det
<jolaren> försökt mig på jailkit, makejail och diverse nu
<nikke> Zambezi: Whadduup
<jolaren> einand: är du där? gillade hur du hade byggt upp dina shells
<Zambezi> nikke: Jag leker med min Android, men det gör jag snart i soffan.
<Umeaboy> dodel: Du är inte från denna planet va?
<jolaren> cd ..
<andol> jolaren: Tja, vill du kunna köra irssi och dylikt så blir det rätt feta chrootar. Du ska inte satsa på att se över så su har vettiga fil- och katalogrättigheter istället?
<jolaren> vill egentligen bara att de ska komma in i irssi direkt
<jolaren> inte kunna gå ur därifrån
<jolaren> hade räckt
<jolaren> enbart för chatt
<jolaren> får errors när jag försöker installera jailkit
<jolaren> http://pastebin.ca/2100844
<jolaren> det är ju min htpc också, vill bara att de ska få tillgång till irssi egentligen
<nikke> Zambezi: där ser man
<andol> jolaren: Tja, litar du inte på dina användare/kompisar så ska du nog inte låta dem köra irssi heller, med tanke på att man innifrån irssi kan köra godtyckliga systemkommandon.
<jolaren> okej, där ser man..
<jolaren> hittade flera gratis shells men ingen erbjöd fish
<andol> jolaren: Fast som sagt, om det nu är folk du känner, och förhoppningsvis litar någotsånär på, varför inte bara ge dem vanliga användarkonton att ssh:a in med?
<jolaren> iof, kan ju sätta rätt mycket restriktioner
<jolaren> manuellt
<dodel> Umeaboy: Jo?
<Umeaboy> Det kan man knappast vara om man förespråkar Windows.
<andol> Umeaboy: Klart man kan.
<Umeaboy> Det håller inte i en Open Source-kanal.
<andol> Umeaboy: Måhända inte, men det var inte det du ursprungligen sa.
<Umeaboy> Gör du en bilaffär om en Volvo i en BMW-affär?
<nikke> Umeaboy: /part plesae
<dodel> Umeaboy: Okej, moget.
<nikke> please*
<Umeaboy> Jag frågade dig. Inget omoget med det.
<nikke> någon som kör dwm här?
<jolaren> andol: utan sudo och utan rättigheter att titta runt
<jolaren> andol: blir smutt dä
<Umeaboy> Vi pratar raka motsatser.
<jolaren> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<andol> jolaren: Överlag är rättigheterna rätt vettigt satta på sysystemkatalog, etc. Däremot kan det vara värt att tajta till hemkataloger, då dessa lätt vara vara globalt läsbara.
<dodel> Umeaboy: Det är självklart omogen att säga att man kommer från en annan planet om man som jag sa "Skulle rekommendera Windows mobile", när det handlade om telefoni.
<Umeaboy> Same shit different name.
<Umeaboy> Eller hur?
<Umeaboy> Jag tycker att man kan nämna Windows i en offtopic-kanal.
<andol> Umeaboy: Jag tror du har gjort din ståndpunkt klar.
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Är inte arg på dig, dodel. ;)
<Umeaboy> Är bara egennyttig mot Pyttemjuk.
<Umeaboy> Är snart hemma.
<Umeaboy> Då kommer jag att logga in på datorn istället.
<amelia> godkväll!
<Haffe> Urk.
<einand> finns det någon som har har ett färdigt script för att dekryptera amsn lösenord
<einand> klantig som jag är så har jag glömt mitt gamla lösenord
<jolaren> urk stackars einand
<realubot> Hur ska det gå till? Har du ett så svagt lösen att det går att brute forca?
<einand> realubot: algoritmen är känd, bara det att jag inte orkar göra det själv
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> http://www.loicp.eu/2009/05/10/amsn-encrypted-password-security/
<itmannen> Undrar hur trött man kan vara  på en skala ?
<kodein> ganska så väldans trött. det är nog en oändligt diskret skala.
<kodein> fast när jag tänker efter så är det lite av en oxymoron.
<kodein> säg att den är kontinuerlig istället.
<itmannen> Jag ids inte ens kolla efter nya distar att testa
<kodein> kör LFS
<kodein> eller hitta nåt vettigare än att "testa nya distar"
<itmannen> Vad kan vara vettigare ?
<kodein> virkning, t.ex.
<itmannen> För dig kanske. men inte för mig
<einand> kodein: skalan kan ha oändligt antal punkter
<MooCow93> Helt sjukt svindyrt att hyra förvaring... 1x1 meter... 264 kr i månaden..
<Barre> :O    hyr du förvaring på slottsgården?
<MooCow93> Sunkig "Shurgard".
<MooCow93> 12 m² = 1.691,00 kr...
<Barre> räkna i kubik så känns det inte lika jobbigt ;)
<MooCow93> ??
<Philip5> nikke: du som är sportfreak... kollar du på eurosport nu? de är något sorts vm eller sm tror jag i fotbollsspel. sånt där de har i vänner och spelar där man rör stänger med fotbollsgubbar på ett bord med spelplan :D
<Nafallo> Barre: haha
<bittin`> HEJ!
<bittin`> sötnosar
<bittin`> vad händer?
<klikni> hej, någon som kanske har lust att hjälpa mig installer ubuntu på en gammal p4 dator?
<MooCow93> P4-dator heter det.
<Nafallo> O_o
<klikni> OK, tack. Visste inte.
<Nafallo> seriost. vem orkar braka om hur man skriver vilken processor som sitter i?
<Nafallo> snacka om att ha lite liv.
<MooCow93> Snacka om att inte sitta och kolla på när folk våldtar det svenska språket.
<Nafallo> kanns som p4 dator ar helt korrekt svenska dara :-)
<MooCow93> ?
<MooCow93> P4 = Pentium 4.
<Nafallo> processorn heter inte ens P4, om vi ska vara sadana.
<Nafallo> precis.
<MooCow93> p4 = nonsens.
<MooCow93> Och framför allt skrev han "p4 dator".
<Nafallo> sluta forstora det svenska spraket med forkortning MooCow93 !
<MooCow93> Förstör ingenting.
<MooCow93> Du verkar gripa efter halmstrån.
<Nafallo> det var exakt det jag kande att du gjorde nar du gjorde den kommentaren.
<Nafallo> glad att vi antligen forstar varann ;-)
<klikni> Hursomhelst, tack för hjälpen.
<CasperN> klikni: skriv istället vad du behöver hjälp med
<MooCow93> http://i.imgur.com/d0gnI.jpg <-- Miss Foster.
<MooCow93> Kul namnskylt.
<bittin`> http://pastie.org/3145483 som jag tyvärr antog =(
<MooCow93> bittin`: ?
<bittin`> tvingade en tjej ringa en tjej jag gillar
<bittin`> o kolla läget
<MooCow93> Varför skrev du det där?
<MooCow93> Och inte här?
<MooCow93> bittin`: Svara rå.
<MooCow93> Hörru. Svara rå.
<bittin`> MooCow93: va?
<MooCow93> bittin`: Ja, varför skrev du det som en "pastie"?
<MooCow93> Och länkade till den?
<bittin`> för att folk borde trösta mig
<bittin`> eller tipsa om andra tjejer
<MooCow93> Varför skrev du inte det HÄR menar jag.
<Nafallo> ...
<MooCow93> Två rader text... liksom. Som kunde varit ett IRC-meddelande.
<bittin`> för att det är fult att posta en extra rad text
<MooCow93> Nej...
<Nafallo> MooCow93: du tanker hitta smasaker att klaga pa hela natten?
<MooCow93> Sura jävlar.
<bittin`> i cant code, paint, track music or hockup with girls, i should take my life for fucking real this night
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-08
<dodel> Hej! Jag kör något som heter TinyCore linux. Ska ha den som server på ramet endast. Men när jag kör ett serverprogram vid namn XAMPP då startar inte det för jag har inte installerat något som heter bash. Men då installerar jag bash manuellt och startar programmet med commandot ./lampp start. Men det fungerar inte. Den säger "sh: ./lampp not found"
<dodel> Installerar jag bash via webben så fungerar det.
<itmannen> Gooood mooooorning internet
<spacebug-> eller hej bara
<dodel> Hej! Hur vet man vad man ska ha när man komplimerar källkod?
<dodel> alltså jag vet att man behöver GCC, men det är alltid något som krånglar när man installerar från källkod.
<spacebug-> det beror på vad du ska kompilera
<spacebug-> ofta kan det stå i README eller INSTALL vilka libs som behövs mm men ibland märker man det helt enkelt när den klagar
<dodel> Jag har ett problem när jag ska köra XAMPP server. När jag installerat allt annat så ska jag köra XAMPP med cmd ,/lampp
<dodel> Men då säger den "sh ./lampp not found"
<dodel> Det är bash som saknas alltså. Jag installerar bash, men det räcker inte. Får samma medelande igen.
<spacebug-> är lampp en binärfil eller bashscript?
<dodel> den är grön
<dodel> vet ej hur man kollar det.
<spacebug-> file ./lampp
<dodel> det laggar w8
<spacebug-> ;)
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. Ska jag försöka somna om eller ej ?
<dodel> supa
<spacebug-> inte supa, va vaken
<dodel> men hmm, det är bash, men det jag kör har inte bash. Hur installerar jag bash manuellt?
<spacebug-> ladda ner källkoden och kompilera
<spacebug-> men det felmeddelandet du får är ju att sh inte hittar filen du försöker köra
<dodel> "sh ./lampp not find"
<spacebug-> vad sa 'file ./lampp' då?
<dodel> Att det var en bash fil
<spacebug-> gör en pastebin av 'cat ./lampp'
<dodel> men jag vet vad det är för problem. inte installerat bash.
<spacebug-> då är det väl bara å göra det
<dodel> Jo, men problemet är att installerar jag manuellt så går det inte. Jag måste installera från sorce om det ska vara det bästa. Det är TinyCore linux jag kör
<dodel> det är bara när man installerar från nätet och det vill jag inte göra
<spacebug-> varför skulle det inte funka om du instellerar själv från source?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är snart dags att skaffa barnvakt åt dig om du ska hålla på att lämna sängen stup i kvarten.
<itmannen> realubot,  helt rätt. Gärna en med kurvor
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<dodel> spacebug-: Den kommer säkert fungera!
<itmannen> realubot,  Ska fråga hustrun om det är ok.
<dodel> spacebug-: Det jag har problem med är en fil som heter ncurces.tcz.dep. När jag kör tce-load -i ncurces.tcz.dep så säger den "Cannot find ncurces.tcz.dep.tcz". Alltså ett extra".tcz".
 * itmannen sneglar på 2 bitar grillad karre
<nikke> gokväll
<itmannen> Godnatt heter det väl
<realubot> itmannen: Är gristfotssäsongen slut?
<realubot> nikke: God jul.
<realubot> i förskott.
<nikke> haha
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja tyvärr. Det är slut i affären här.
<nikke> fyfan vad bakis man kan vara, fortfarande :(
<spacebug-> dodel: det är väl en packad fil
<itmannen> nikke,  Och vem tvingade i dig alkohol ?
<dodel> spacebug-: kanske. vet ej.
<nikke> itmannen: hehe ingen, men jag blir aldrig bakis
<itmannen> nikke,  Hm. men du skrev att du var det
<spacebug-> dodel: prova att döpa om filen till ncurces.tcz bara
<realubot> nikke: Fick du till det med linuxkillen igår eller?
<dodel> spacebug-: ska göra det
<itmannen> realubot,  Love in the air ?
<nikke> hahahaha
<nikke> juste ja
<realubot> itmannen: Det verkade så när han berättade om en linuxkille han träffade på krogen.
<realubot> nikke: ;)
<nikke> hade jag fan glömt, nej men han var så jävla trevlig inte som alla andra på krogen :P
<realubot> Jag skojar bara med er.
<nikke> rolig som fan
<itmannen> realubot,  Fy för den lede vad hemskt
<spacebug-> dodel: verkar annars som du ska ha en sån fil till. En som bara heter så och sen denna som heter .dep på slutet
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kör hårt på FAH:
<realubot> *FAH.
<spacebug-> realubot: japp ;)
<itmannen> Han fuskar säkert :)
<spacebug-> ja, jag viker lite för hand oxå i tvsoffan :P
<itmannen> Det ante mig att var något mysko
<spacebug-> hehe
<nikke> någon som har testat cinnamon
<nikke> ?
<realubot> nikke: Vad är det?
<itmannen> Jag vet. Det är ett program.
<nikke> realubot: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> itmannen: Har du testat OpenSUSE?
<spacebug-> kanel är det väl? ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej. Jag har legat på latsidan alltför länge
<realubot> Jag har alltid tyckt att OpenSUSE höjer sig över mängden rent utseendemässigt.
<itmannen> Finns det en förteckning på program som är rpm
<nikke> jag gillar fedora :)
<dodel> jag gillar MSDOS
<itmannen> Fedora brukar fu ka i denna SL
<realubot> itmannen: rpm är ju bara ett sätt att packa program?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag vet
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag formulerar om mig. Finns det en förteckning på program till tex Fedora
<realubot> itmannen: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb
<realubot> itmannen: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/apps/name/list/a*?_csrf_token=1f06d585c9f2fa83b28b0634cd8dd3a98caf66eb
<realubot> Där har du alla program i bokstavsordning.
<realubot> itmannen: Och alla paket i bokstavsordning: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/acls/list/a*?_csrf_token=1f06d585c9f2fa83b28b0634cd8dd3a98caf66eb
<realubot> spacebug-: Kanel ja. :)
<realubot> Cinnamon == kanel
<realubot> Det visste jag inte.
<realubot> ...innan.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jisses. tackar
<realubot> itmannen: Finns inte typ alla program som finns som deb också som rpm?
<realubot> och tvärtom.
<spacebug-> =)
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning. Men detta var suveränt
<dodel> spacebug-: Men den går inte att installera :(
<spacebug-> hepp
<spacebug-> kolla i #tinycorelinux
<dodel> spacebug-: Du ska få en länk
<itmannen> openSUSE 12.1 är på 4.7 Gb !
<dodel> spacebug-: Tro mig. Dom fattar inte. Är redan där :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> "Our official channel is #tinycorelinux on the freenode IRC network" kan inte de så vettifan
<dodel> spacebug-: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/64215265.png/
<spacebug-> prova: bash ./lampp eller ännub ättre kolla rad 20
<dodel> spacebug-: Men det är inget fel på programmet. Det är XAMPP
<dodel> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOTT! Bash fungerar med programmet! :
<dodel> :D
<spacebug-> precis
<spacebug-> sh != bash
<dodel> knaslinux!
<dodel> ja men knas linux ändå
<spacebug-> även om det på en del system är samma binär så uppför det sig olika
<spacebug-> första raden i den där filen kan va #!/bin/sh   ändra till #!/bin/bash så ska det funka med bara ./lampp sen
<dodel> Fick ett till error. Tror att det har med att jag inte startar filen med ./
<dodel> spacebug-: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2276/68309533.png
<spacebug-> bash verkar inte ligga under /bin/bash hum
<spacebug-> prova 'which bash'
<dodel> d
<dodel> usr/local/bin/bash
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> gör en länk till den i /bin
<spacebug-> ln -s /usr/local/bin/bash /bin/bash
<spacebug-> många program antar att bash ligger under /bin
<dodel> NU!
<dodel> Fan vad bra! Vete fan..du måste vara en Gud eller något :)
<dodel> Tackar som satan!
<spacebug-> gud finns inte hehe
<spacebug-> varsågod ;)
<Dynamit> fn vad iriterande
<Dynamit> jag har nu installerat Ubuntu Mini disc och Lubuntu nu saknar jag bara stödet för ljud för Onboard Realtek ALC889
<Dynamit> har letat men har inte hittat vettigt svar som funkar har pulseaudio + lite andra små saker men verkar sakna något eftersom ljudet till hdmi inte kommer
<johanbr> Dynamit, hdmi-stöd beror på vilket grafikkort och vilken drivrutin du har
<Dynamit> det är inbyggt och det är Onboard Realtek ALC889 som är ljudkortsbiten
<Dynamit> i chipsett
<johanbr> vad är grafikkortet?
<Dynamit> integrerat i moderkortet
<Dynamit> GA-H67MA-USB3-B3 heter moderkortet
<johanbr> Dynamit, vad säger "lspci |grep VGA" ?
<realubot> Nautilus är för segt.
<itmannen> Bu ska jag bränna openSUSE-12.1-DVD-i586
<itmannen> *nu
<realubot> Kom ihåg att du gör det på egen risk.
<itmannen> realubot,  Som vanligt mao
<realubot> itmannen: Japp.
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> Men ganska stor iso. 4.7 Gb
<itmannen> Undrar hur jag ska orka gå från fotöljen till kontoret och hämta en DVD-skiva
 * itmannen kanske ska ringa hustrun
<itmannen> Med uppenbar fara för eget liv
<itmannen> Fel av mig. Den är på 4.2 Gb
<itmannen> inte hustrun alltså utan iso-filen
<realubot> iJa, 4,7GB låter skumt för då hade den inte platsat på en vanlig DVD-R.
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> itmannen: Varför har du inte sagt till mig att det är söndag idag?
<realubot> itmannen_online: Var är itmannen_offline?
<itmannen_online> Hm. Fel nick
<itmannen> Förlåt
<itmannen> Real
<itmannen> Nu ska vi se om det lyckas idag
<swecarp> lycka till itmannen
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Bra med fri mobilsurf 1 år
<realubot> itmannen: Vilket abonnemang?
<realubot> itmannen: Tänk på att fri trafik inte alltid är fri trafik.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är nog bara Telenor som har riktigt fri trafik.
 * realubot höjer ett varingens finger åt itmannen.
<itmannen> Nope. Telia också
<itmannen> Helt fritt
<itmannen> Real ska jag lägga en slant åt dig?
<itmannen> 5?
<realubot> itmannen: PÃ¥ vad?
<itmannen> real din snåljåp
<itmannen> Kollekten
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Ja, lägg en femma från mig.
<realubot> Och hälsa Gud att han är stor.
<itmannen> :-)
<itmannen> Nu är det kaffe innan dey börjar. Amen
<phnom> Morrn
<swecarp> hej har problem med att instalera en upp datering till fierfox är det någon här som kan hjälpa mig
<Kurdistan> godmorgon
<phnom> morrn
<Kurdistan> för er alla som gillar dockor (program) kan jag rekommendera plank
<Kurdistan> väldigt lättviktad
<Kurdistan> phnom, hej på dig.
<Kurdistan> phnom, hur gick det med oneteam?
<phnom> Gav upp, gick ju inte att registrera sig.
<phnom> Fantastiskt kass information om det på hemsidan
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha okej. synd den såg trevlig ut.
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/01/system-and-sound-settings-to-be.html
<Kurdistan> phnom, vad tycker du? ser det inte riktigt snyggt ut.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jovars, fast det går ju fortfarande inte att använda förrns de får riktigt stöd för flera skärmar. Så man kan ha olika workspaces på olika skärmar.
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag tror de arbetar hårt på det.
<Kurdistan> skulle vara nice för många som kör med flera skärmar
<Kurdistan> konstigt att b1 och b2 inte är vakna.
<phnom> b1 skulle till kyrkan för en sväng sen, vet inte vart b2 tog vägen efter det.
<Kurdistan> phnom, juste det är söndag. :)
<Kurdistan> b2 han gömmer sig nog
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Vad gör du idag då? Plugg?
<phnom> Kurdistan: ^
<Kurdistan> phnom, yes. :)
<phnom> Jahopp
<roland> Heej, nqgon här?
<Kurdistan> roland, jepp.
<roland> Kurdistan: Ahhh, coolt
<Kurdistan> roland, aa väldigt coolt. :)
<phnom> Det här med katter som springer med bitar i tuber, DET är coolt.
<roland> phnom: Ha?
<roland> phnom: Berätta nu, jag vill veta!
<roland> :P
<phnom> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/1161154607937.jpg
<roland> phnom: tack för det
<phnom> Varsågod?
<realubot> phnom: Det var väl roligt att din kompis Roland hade tid att titta in.
<phnom> Japp
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha ronald var fåordig typ.
<Kurdistan> phnom, din polare?
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Inte en aning om vem det var.
<Kurdistan> för er som hanterar ppa kan y ppa manager vara användbart
<realubot> Kurdistan: ;)
<swecarp> jag har fått ett problem med en uppdatering av firefox
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vad för problem?
<swecarp> får följande felmedelande när jag kör uppdateraren
<swecarp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796962/
<realubot> "På måndagen öppnar teknikälskarnas stora årliga höjdpunkt - hemelektronikmässan CES i Las Vegas. 300 000 kvadratmeter eller 40 fotbollsplaner stora Convention Center kommer att fyllas med mobiltelefoner, tv-apparater, surfplattor, datorer, kameror och andra elektroniska prylar. "
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kör du med beta?
<Kurdistan> för den senaste stabila är 9.01
<swecarp> attans det tänkte jag inte på jag kör 10 så det är ju  beta och upp dasteringen är för 9
<Kurdistan> swecarp, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install -f
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get update
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kurdistan> tror ej purge behövs. phnom. :)
<phnom> Uppdateringen är inte för 9, den är för 10. Den failar att packa upp den bara.
<Dynamit> Godmorgon
<Kurdistan> phnom, det ska ej vara möjligt.
<Kurdistan> om han inte har lagt till ppa
<phnom> Vilket?
<Kurdistan> för ubuntu har backportat 9.01
<Kurdistan> och inte 10
<realubot> Han kanske har addat PPA.
<phnom> Jag tror ju knappast att "firefox 10.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10" är för Fx 9
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag vet. det var ju det jag reagera på.
<Kurdistan> han måste fått det från något ppa
<swecarp> Fel uppstod vid hantering: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_10.0~b3+build2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<phnom> Den failar att packa upp b3 så antagligen har någon failat när de packade den.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kör de kommandon jag gav.
<Kurdistan> anyway plank (docka) tar bara 4,5 mb ram.
<Kurdistan> det är sjukt bra. :)
<swecarp> jag körde dom Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hjälpte inte?
<swecarp> kolla jag fick felmedelande
<swecarp> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get clean
<swecarp>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_10.0~b3+build2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_i386.deb
<swecarp> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kurdistan> prova det med
<swecarp> jag får avsluta nu har fått gäster vi hörs senare
<Kurdistan> jaha swecarp jag tror jag vet vad du lekt med.
<Kurdistan> du har lekt med grub
<Kurdistan> därav felmeddelandet
<phnom> lolwat?
<swecarp> inte vad jag vet
<Kurdistan> har du provat köra någon skript för fixa till plymouth?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  vi hörs senare måste ta hand om mina gäster
<Kurdistan> swecarp, gör så.
<Kurdistan> ska själv starta om burken
<itmannen> Så var det klart äntligen. Nu hemresa
<Dynamit> Jag har installerat Ubuntu Mini disc och Lubuntu nu saknar jag bara stödet för ljud för Onboard Realtek ALC889 har letat men har inte hittat vettigt svar som funkar, har installerat pulseaudio + lite andra små saker men verkar sakna något eftersom ljudet till hdmi inte kommer
<Dynamit> Vet ni jag kommer installera Ubuntu alt. disc install och se om jag får det som jag vill orkar inte bråka med den längre
<Barre> tjenis från en söndagstrött, uttråkad latmask
<bittin> om man ska ta o duscha
<amelia> morrn Barre!
<Barre> hej amelia
<amelia> Barre: vad gör herrn idag?
<Barre> ligger i sängen och läser om kernel 3.2
<Barre> själv då?
<amelia> nice, ska snart bege mig ut på landet.
<Barre> ledig i veckan?
<amelia> Barre: nej, ska bara ut till bamses bror och fika.
<amelia> Barre: visa upp bilen för någon som kan något om bilar. :P
<Barre> amelia: ahh.. trevligt, lite socialt så här på söndagen
<amelia> Barre: jupp, har ju legat som en säck potatis i soffan sen i onsdags kväll. dags att återaklimatisera mig till verkligheten inför den stundande måndagen.
<Barre> amelia: usch ja, jag har så sjukt mycket på jobbet. Borde ha jobbat i helgen, men valde att vara ledig... känns dumt såhär innan måndagen... blä
<bittin> fan vad bra jag sov igår
<CasperN> hej
<CasperN> hjälp!
<kodein> du behöver någon?
<CasperN> jag ska ta bort lite skräp från ett usbminne
<CasperN> och nu har jag inga rättigheter
<CasperN> knepigt, för jag har ju gjort det förut
<kodein> vad är det för grupp som äger monteringspunkten?
<CasperN> det är ett fat32 system, det borde väl inte begränsa något?
<CasperN> vet jag inte, det står att det inte går att fastställa
<kodein> det var ju ytterst besynnerligt
<CasperN> eller...hmm
<CasperN> jag tänker nog fel
<CasperN> om jag kollar "rättigheter" när den ligger på skrivbordet så är det iaf blankt
<CasperN> men i /media/usbminnet så står jag som ägare
<CasperN> men det knepiga är ju varför det inte går nu när det gått tidigare också
<CasperN> "Fel vid borttagning av fil: Filsystemet endast läsbart"
<CasperN> ändå står mappåtkomst som skriv och läsbart
<CasperN> eller "skapa och ta bort filer"
<CasperN> jaha, formaterade istället, jag misstänker att några filer blev korrupta av någon okänd anledning, men varför sånt låser möjligheten till att ta bort dem vet jag inte
<itmannen> Hem ljuva hem
<CasperN> vad har du varit ute på för bravader nu då itmannen?
<itmannen> CasperN,  En traumatisk vistelse bland mänskliga varelser
<CasperN> ojdå!
<itmannen> precis
<CasperN> bäst du stannar hemma ett tag då
<itmannen> CasperN,  Det kan du lita på. Jag ska trycka i mig en ask lugnande
<CasperN> vill ju inte att din mänskliga omgivning ska må allt för dåligt :P
<itmannen> CasperN,  Tack för den du
<CasperN> :D
<itmannen> Med er som vänner behöver man inga fiender
<CasperN> precis
<itmannen> Och inte fick jag syndernas förlåtelse heller
 * itmannen trivs bäst under sin korkek och lukta på ett filsystem
<CasperN> filsystem har jag fått nog av för idag
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ok. Vad använder du nu då ?
<CasperN> bråkade just med en besväligt usbminne innan du kom in i rummet
<CasperN> blev en snabb formatering för att lösa problem med skriv o läsrättigheter
<itmannen> CasperN,  Format av usb ?
<CasperN> det var ett gäng filer som jag tror hade blivit korrupta, och då tillät inget OS mig att ta bort dem, inte heller skriva nya filer till minnet
<itmannen> Och jag har försökt att installera open SUSE via usb. Nix
<itmannen> CasperN,  Gparted
<CasperN> jag tror att det var en miss med säker borttagning en tidigare dag eller något sånt
<CasperN> jo
<itmannen> Säker borttagning i linux ?
<CasperN> enda kravstående alternativ såg jag som att nyformatera minnet, vilket jag gjorde
<CasperN> men det är ju aldrig en snygg lösning
<CasperN> ibland ger mitt linux bilden av att överföringen är klar, trots att den inte är det
<CasperN> så om man tar bort ett usbminne för snabbt så blir det skit av allt typ
<itmannen> CasperN,  Ok. Du kanske har för brått att dra ur stickan
<phnom> CasperN: Det är därför man trycker eject och väntar tills den säger ok.
<CasperN> mm
<itmannen> Jag funderar på att tryna en stund. Känns som jag snart svimmar av trötthet
<swecarp> bra ide itmannen  funderar på samma här
<itmannen> swecarp,  På olika platser som tur är :)
<itmannen> Sen så ska jag ge mig i kast med openSUSE på en sticka igen.
<phnom> swecarp: Angående ditt Fx, om det fortfarande är kvar efter "apt-get update && apt-get clean" så är det antaligen någon som har packat det dåligt.
<phnom> Eh, apt-get clean && apt-get update **
<swecarp> ok phnom
<itmannen> sudo apt-get update -f
<swecarp> jag får vel leva med det och tabort uppdateringen
<swecarp> förästen hur görman om man inte vill ha till baka uppdateringen
<itmannen> swecarp,  Prova det jag skrev. brudkar fixa trasiga paket
<swecarp> har redan provat det itmannen  3 gånger och det funkar ändå inte
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok
 * itmannen zzzzzz
<swecarp> har även stängta av uppdateringar av 3 parts
<phnom> swecarp: vilket repo är det från?
<swecarp> repo ???
<phnom> Ja, du har väl lagt till ett nytt repo för att få ner den version av Fx? Eftersom det är beta-version.
<swecarp> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/
<swecarp> det är vad jag hittar i uppdaterings listan
<swecarp> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu
<phnom> Mjaha, konstigt att den skulle vara trasig... Kanske är nåt annat fel då.
<swecarp> just presis
<swecarp> gjorde ett nytt försök nu och nu funkade det phnom
<phnom> Ah, blev nog bara fel när den laddades ner då. :-)'
<swecarp> ja kan ju ha varit någott knas på linan
<phnom> Gremlins.
<swecarp> nejdå inga gremlins  det var kurdistans fel :-)
<phnom> Jag är fortfarande inte helt hundra på varför han yrade om plymouth och grub.
<swecarp> jag har inte öpnat grub engång har inte någon aning om hur eller hur man configar den
<phnom> grub öppnar du ju varje gång du startar maskinen ;)
<phnom> Det har ingenting med dpkg/apt att göra iaf.
<swecarp> vad jag för står så är grub uppstarts hanteraren
<phnom> Ja, typ.
<swecarp> sitter nu och väntar på 12,04 lts då skall jag göra en clean install och börja med ett rent system
<Kurdistan> Barre, har du börjat testa kernel 3.2 redan?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, fick du i ordning på allt?
<swecarp> japp det är fixat helt plötsligt så funkade det
<klikni> hej, kan nån hjälpa mig med glibc?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kommandona som fixa det säkert efter att du refresha på nytt :).
<swecarp> ja kanske eller så var det någott med ned laddningen som inte funkade
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kan du kopiera detta: cat /etc/default/grub
<Kurdistan> kopiera över svaret till pastebin
<klikni> jag behöver glibc 2.2 eller 2.3 för att kunna installera driver för min radeon kort
<Kurdistan> klikni, fungerar inte hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<klikni> aså jag har bild men, under system info -> graphic -> driver: unknown
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/797115/
<Kurdistan> klikni, öppna terminalen och kopiera klistra in: fglrxinfo
<phnom> swecarp: Har du problem med boot/grub också?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, allt ser ut som det ska
<swecarp> nej då phnom  kurdi vill bara veta grubben
<phnom> Jaja
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du vet om du vill ha fin upplösning under boot kan du ändra i grub
<klikni> Kurdistan: fglrxinfo: command not found
<swecarp> mitt problem är att jag är för gammal att börja trixa med linux efter 15år win träsket
<Kurdistan> klikni, prova: sudo aticonfig --initial
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hehe du kommer få fin boot om du installerar blob drivrutiner.
<Kurdistan> med lite tweak
<klikni> Kurdistan: sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<Kurdistan> annars :) blir det fult.
<Kurdistan> klikni, kopierar du verkligen det jag skrev?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag väntar på att du och många fler har testat allt i 1204 så jag som linux nybörjare kan köra det utan massa buggar ̈́:-)
<klikni> jag kopierar inte ubuntu e burken bredvid men jag skriver rätt
<Kurdistan> swecarp, helt rätt :).
<Kurdistan> klikni, då vette tusan varför det ej fungerar.
<phnom> ...
<swecarp> har en gammal lapptop som jag skall leka sönder sen med massa tweakar och grejer men jag kör crunchbang på den hittar ingen ubuntu som funkar på den
<klikni> jag hittade nåt som heter : catalyst 9.2 linux installer amd
<klikni> viket "borde" vara rätt driver för urgammla ati radeon 9600 PCI kort
<klikni> det står att för att kunna installera skiten , jag ska ha glibc 2.2 or 2.3
<klikni> jag e inte säker om jag har glibc alls
<Kurdistan> klikni, fungera inte de öppna grafikkorten bra?
<Kurdistan> menar drivrutiner
<klikni> va menar du?
<Kurdistan> :)
<klikni> så du tycker att jag ska strunta i driver : unknown?
<swecarp> jag har ett 9550 som funkar direkt vin instalation
<Kurdistan> klikni, prova avinstallera det du installera via hårdvarudrivrutiner
<klikni> jag har inte gjort något bara installerat ubuntu
<klikni> swecarp: har du rätt driver under system info -> graphics ?
<Kurdistan> klikni, prova: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<Kurdistan> vill se vad den listar
<klikni> fasen :)
<swecarp> ops lite fel av mig klikni  fel grafik kort
<klikni> cat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<klikni> upps vänta
<klikni> cat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory :)
<nikke> morrn
<klikni> swecarp: men det e inte "unknown" ?
<klikni> det vissar rätt?
<phnom> klikni: Har du problem med grafik accelerationen?
<klikni> visar*
<Kurdistan> klikni, vad visar den?
<Kurdistan> :) så vi vet om den visar rätt eller inte
<klikni> system settings-> graphics -> Driver : Unknown och Experience Standard
<Kurdistan> :) du förstår inte vad jag skriver
<Kurdistan> jag bad dig kopiera kommando svaret
<klikni> svaret på cat kommando?
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'    kopiera detta och öppna terminalen. klistra in svaret. det svaret du får ska du kopiera här.
<Kurdistan> yes
<klikni> jag svarat på den :P
<klikni> <klikni> cat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory :)
<Kurdistan> hmm du har ingen xorg.conf
<klikni> nope
<Kurdistan> vet ej om det hjälper skapa ny xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> det kanske det gör
<Kurdistan> klikni, vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<klikni> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<klikni> jag hämtade nåt där
<klikni> ubuntu 11.10 (32)
<Kurdistan> varför prova du inte först ubuntus hårdvarudrivrutiner innan provar amd hemsida?
<klikni> det senaste som finns att downloada
<Kurdistan> klikni, du ska helst installera från hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det ppa för ati kort
<klikni> hårdvarudrivrutiner e det : Additional Drivers eller?
<Kurdistan> du har bara gjort det svårt för dig själv
<Kurdistan> klikni, exakt
<klikni> det finns inget där
<klikni> ska kolla igen
<klikni> men det fanns inget
<klikni> nope
<Kurdistan> fanns det något där innnan du försökte med tanka ner från amd hemsida och installera?
<klikni> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<klikni> o sen helt tom blad
<klikni> nej inte
<Kurdistan> klikni, prova: sudo amdcccle
<klikni> kan man skippa skriva pass när man använder sudo?
<Kurdistan> klikni, helst inte.
<klikni> ok
<klikni> naja i alla fall samma sak här "command not found"
<Kurdistan> klikni, dmesg | grep drm  <<--- kommer ge information om vilka drivrutiner som används
<klikni> ok vänta
<Kurdistan> får du inget vettigt svar där är jag lost. kanske någon med ati som kan hjälpa dig.
<klikni> i alla fall det var inte "command not found" :)
<klikni> hur kan jag kopiera så du kan se?
<klikni> det e jäkla massa text att skriva  :(
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2`> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<klikni> aså verkar som system fattar att det e radeon :)
<phnom> klikni: Den använder radeon-drivern alltså? Åter till min föregående fråga då, har du problem med grafiken?
<Kurdistan> klikni, om det är radeon så är det ju rätt drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja han har det.
<Kurdistan> tror jag
<phnom> Han har inte sagt något om det, han sa bara att han ville installera drivrutinerna från ati.
<phnom> Vilket är synnerligen dumt om allt funkar som det ska...
<klikni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797176
<klikni> phnom: vet inte :)
<klikni> jag precis installerat ubuntu o kollar runt
<phnom> klikni: Men du har sjysst upplösning och skrivbordseffekterna fungerar?
<klikni> men jag hann inte kolla upp allt
<klikni> hur ser skrivbordseffekterna ut?
<klikni> det e första gången jag har ubuntu framför mig
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag tror han inte kan använda ati kontrollinställningar
<swecarp> en liten fråga till er som håller på med 1204  kommer hårvaru kraven öka eller
<Kurdistan> dvs amdcccle
<klikni> upplosning e 1280x1024 det e ok
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, det är väl klart att inte kan göra det om han inte har fglrx installerat ens en gång.
<Kurdistan> phnom, jepp.
<phnom> Men om han inte behöver fglrx så är det ju inte ett problem.
<Kurdistan> phnom, samma sak påpeka jag.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nej. klarar din burk 11.10. så ska den klara 12.04.
<klikni> såg du vad jag postade på paste.ubuntu?
<phnom> klikni: Om du går in i Appearance och kollar under fliken längst till höger (Visual Effects eller nåt sånt), vad är valt där?
<Kurdistan> det ska tom vara möjligt köra bättre än tidigare då 12.04 med unity inte ska vara lika hungrig
<klikni> längs till höger e "ambiance"
<swecarp> bra för jagg sitter med en gammal maskin och ubuntu funkar ju klockrent
<phnom> klikni: Okay. DÅ vet jag inte var de inställningarna finns längre då... :-)
<phnom> klikni: Vad får du om du kör glxinfo? Om det inte är en massa "extension missing" så borde allt vara som det ska.
<klikni> ska kolla
<klikni> :)
<klikni> " The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed"
<Kurdistan> klikni, vad ger detta för svar: aticonfig --initial
<klikni> iofs det står att jag kan isntallera
<klikni> aticonfig not found
<Kurdistan> annars prova detta: sudo Xorg -configure  och sedan starta om burken. du bör få xorg.conf
<klikni> och vad får jag med xorg.conf ?
<phnom> Varför i hela friden skulle han vilja generera en xorg.conf om allt funkar?
<phnom> Och aticonfig är också en del av fglrx
<phnom> klikni: installera glxinfo och kolla om du får ut nåt bra.
<klikni> phnom:du har rätt :) nu ska jag kolla om jag kan koppla dator till tv-n via kortet :)
<phnom> bra != "extension missing on 0:0" eller liknande.
<klikni> om jag får bilden på tv-n då e jag nöjd :)
<Kurdistan> klikni, om du ska köra med de öppna drivrutiner och de fungerar bra.
<Kurdistan> installera arandr
<phnom> klikni: Vad är det för grafikkort btw?
<Kurdistan> kommer vara lättare connecta tv till burken
<klikni> ati radeon 9600
<klikni> det e urgammal burk jag satte ihopp av olika delar som låg överalt
<phnom> Dåså, det ska ha bra stöd med radeon-drivern.
<klikni> en P4 med 2gb ram (4 st 512)
<klikni> ska kolla den med installera glxinfo
<klikni> vänta
<phnom> Så du behöver inte bry dig om det om det inte skulle vara så att det börjar konstra.
<swecarp> wow klikni  jag har en p4 med 1gb i ram som funkar kanon med grund inställningar
<klikni> swecarp : cool  )
<klikni> jag kanske kan få min oxo
<klikni> om jag installerar win på p4 LOL det kan jag glömma :)
<swecarp> tilloch med video redigering och bild behandling funkar bättre nu än med win på burken
<Kurdistan> swecarp, med lubuntu eller xubuntu kommer din burk flyga.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Barre> Kurdistan: nej, det har jag inte. Men kommer nog snart (om tid finns) göra det, enormt nyfiken på thin-provisioning implementationen och hur de löst page-reclaim
<klikni> men vilje inte kasta den ... barna kan surfa kanske
<Kurdistan> Barre, läste din blogg så jag trodde du redan hoppat på tåget
<Kurdistan> :)
<klikni> phnom: jag postar vad glxinfo visar
<phnom> kay
<klikni> ufff
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag röra på mig. må väl.
<Barre> Kurdistan: spenderade förmiddagen i sängen och läste lite om 3.2.. inte mer än så
<klikni> aså det e masssssssoooor med siffror :)
<phnom> klikni: Gött, då funkar det som det ska då.
<klikni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/797199
<klikni> name of display : 0
<klikni> :)
<klikni> låter inte som burken fattar vad jag har för kort?
<phnom> Om den inte gjorde det så hade den inte använt radeon-drivisarna. ;)
<klikni> ska kolla om jag kan koppla tv-n :)
<klikni> aha ok
<joel_> ii
<klikni> bläää
<klikni> funkar inte så som jag vilje
<klikni> iofs jag vet inte ens om det e möjligt :)
<klikni> den visar Dell 17" som första skärmen vilket e helt ok men andra e "unknown"
<klikni> o jag får bara massa sträckor på tv-n vilket e "unknown" :(
<klikni> naja tack för hjälpen :)
<swecarp> har du kört identifiera skärmar
<klikni> japp
<klikni> burken hittar inte tv-n
<klikni> den visar "unknown"
<swecarp> ok
<klikni> iofs jag testade bara med mirror
<swecarp> jag fick göra det när jag instalera min andra skärm
<klikni> via svideo sladd
<klikni> ska kolla med riktiga dator-skärm sladden
<klikni> kanske funkar i dual skärm mode bättre en mirror
<klikni> swecarp: aså kör du med 2 data skärmar elle med tv-n?
<swecarp> 2 data skärmar
<klikni> aha ok
<phnom> klikni: Dålig TV, köp ny ;D
<klikni> tror inte :)
<klikni> dålig metod jag vilje använda :)
<klikni> den e ju urgammal :)
<klikni> problemet e att jag inte har så lång datorskärm sladd
<swecarp> klikni:  då får du köpa sträckolin :-)
<klikni> så jag vilje testa om det går med svideo + scart omvandlare :)
<klikni> eller grafikkort med hdmi
<klikni> :)
<klikni> men de hdmi sladdar e dyyyyyyyyyrrrrra!
<klikni> iofs inte så mycket nu för tiden
<phnom> Inte då
<klikni> http://www.kabelbutiken.com/hdmi-kabel-v1-4-hq-10m?gclid=CNjrqo_dwK0CFbEumAod9CtE_g
<phnom> Eller ja, det finns svindyra. Men man måste ju inte köpa en med kolkärna om man inte vill...
<phnom> klikni: Måste du ha 10m då?
<phnom> Hmm, vad är max-rangen på en hdmi?
<klikni> sist jag kollade på mediamarkt det var ganska dyrt
<klikni> 600-700 var nån hdmi sladd
<klikni> phnom: kanske inte 10 det e lite överkill men 5m behöver jag
<phnom> iaf så var ju inte 250:- så farligt för 10m
<joel135> kan man använda en usb 3.0-förlängningssladd för usb 2.0-enheter? fungerar motsatsen, 2.0-sladd för 3.0-enheter, förutom begränsningen i data/tidsenhet?
<klikni> annars måste jag möblera om eller riskera att barna eller kvinna snubblar över sladdar :)
<klikni> phnom: nej 10m 250:- helt ok
<klikni> frågan e vad e fel på sladden när den e så billig :P
<joel> oo
<dodel> hej. Hur gör man en genväg så direkt när man skriver python på terminalen, så startar python. Mitt python ligger konstigt nog i /usr/local/tce.installed/python
<dodel> Endast i /usr/local/tce.installed/ så kan jag skriva python och då fungerar python.
<dodel> men jag vill ha så oavsett vart jag står så ska python fungera
<phnom> dodel: Lägg till /usr/local/tce.installed/python i din $PATH
<andol> dodel: given att din $PATH innehåller /usr/local/bin så skulle jag skapa en symlink dit.
<andol> dodel: Alternativt gör du som phnom föreslår. I det enskilda fallet kvittar det, men ska du installera fler program på "konstiga" ställen så skalar antagligen symlänkar bättre.
<phnom> dodel: Varför installerade du det där? :P
<andol> dodel: Såtillvida det inte rör sig om programinstallationer som består utav ett flertal binärer, varpå det kan vara lämpligt att ha aktuell sökväg i PATH:en.
<dodel> phnom: Det blev bara så ^ ^
<dodel> vad ska jag skriva?
<dodel> $PATH /usrs....?
<phnom> dodel: Sec, ska kolla.
<phnom> "PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/tce.installed" i en fil som sourcas av bash EN gång, och inte varje gång du öppnar en terminal. Typ ~/.bash_profile (?)
<phnom> Men om det bara är python så är det nog bättre att göra som andol sa
<phnom> ln -s /usr/local/tce.installed/python /usr/local/bin/python
<dodel> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/tce.installed/python?
<dodel> ln -s /usr/local/tce.installed/python /usr/local/bin/python ska jag skriva det här istället?
<phnom> Ja, med sudo framför.
<jolaren> haha
<phnom> jolaren: hohoho?
<jolaren> typiskt ubuntu'are, över förklarar
<phnom> dodel: Eller så kan du ju ta bort det där och sen installera det ordentligt, med synaptic istället...
<jolaren> sudo biten brukar man märka när man knaprar in ett i terminalen
<phnom> jolaren: Jojo, man borde t.o.m. se det innan, eftersom den skriver i /usr/local/bin... Men det är inte alla som förstår det :P
<phnom> Och jag är faktiskt ARchare :P'
<phnom> s/AR/Ar/
<jolaren> haha, satt med arch och jailkit igår natt
<jolaren> grrrr
<dodel> Jag fick dejavu nu! Väljer jag en av dessakoder som ni gav mig så kommer jag ha fel på en! Men jag kommer klara det iallafall för sinnet säger mig det :)
<phnom> Varför denna konstiga terminologi? "koder"?
<phnom> Upp, Upp, Ner, Ner, Vänster, Höger, Vänster, Höger, A, B <- Prova den koden istället.
<jolaren> lek med shift ibland å, sparar tid
<andol> dodel: Du vet, att installa program via pakethanteraren är rätt smidigt...
<jolaren> tab
<jolaren> buu
<jolaren> lek med tab
<jolaren> haha
<phnom> jolaren: Que?
<jolaren> när jag röjjer i terminalen med upp upp ner ner .. så brukar tab komma in också
<jolaren> på ett hörn
<dodel> Nu ska jag starta om systemet. Jag kör på ramet med min EGNA linux :D phnom
<phnom> glhf
<dodel> kommplimerat egen kärna, busybox och grub 0.98
<andol> dodel: Att kompilera egen kärna är trivialt, att underhålla egen kärna är snäppet besvärligare.
<dodel> Ganska svårt att få till att allt fungerar också.
<dodel> Linux är så krångligt ibland. Ibland vet man inte hur dom har tänkt.
<dodel> phnom: Det fungerar ändå inte :P
<dodel> Eller jo!! När jag kör ./python i /usr/local/bin/python
<phnom> du måste starta om terminalen också
<dodel> phnom: Ok. Nu fungerar det :)
<phnom> :-)
<dodel> TY som man säger på nätet
<phnom> NP som man också säger på nätet
<dodel> sen ska man alltid säga "youknowwhatimsayin"
<dodel> utan frågetecken för detta är ett ord totalt.
<dodel> Just ja! Hur är det man ändrar klockan i python så det blir som EU-standard? Alltså inte AM eller PM
<jolaren> oo
<dodel> 0-0
<dodel> Starwars
<phnom> datetime.time(datetime.now()) så får du ut klockan.
<phnom> http://docs.python.org/library/datetime.html
<dodel> oj fan. menade linux ^ ^
<phnom> dodel: Det beror helt på vad det är som visar klockan.
<ePax> 0_o
<phnom> Mmmm, scratchpad i i3 <3
<salmiak> halloj, nån som har koll på inställningar för fontstorlek i filhanteraren? (ubuntu10.04)
<salmiak> skulle vilja öka textstorleken alltså (filnamnen) men inte öka ikonstorlek
<ePax> selmiak Universal Access
<ePax> Dock så ändras nog storleken överallt :D kolla lite mer på det
<salmiak> ok
<Kurdistan> tycker ni svaret är bra?: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55670&p=448975#p448975
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Kurdistan> hej Umeaboy. hur går det med ditt kära mageia?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Shoni? ;)
<Umeaboy> Dubashi?
<Umeaboy> Alamaar. ;)
<Kurdistan> http://www.u-r-r.info/ haha. ytterligare buntu dist. :)
<Umeaboy> Jo, det går bara fint.
<Umeaboy> Vi blir fler & fler.
<Kurdistan> :) du särskriver på kurdiska
<Kurdistan> men annars :) ez bashim.
<Umeaboy> Sho?
<Umeaboy> Alhamdulilah!
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, när kommer nästa stabila utgåva ut?
<Umeaboy> Borde komma ganska snart. Kolla på blog.mageia.org
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag installera xvid.. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du sett vad jag laddade upp på min...
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo fast det är ett krux med den. man kan inte automatiskt uppdatera sina plugins
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, hoppas det går vägen. mandriva har ytterligare svårigheter ekonomisk.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nej vad har du laddad upp?
<Kurdistan> jag har ditt repo inaktiv normalt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: de har ju gjort programmet för att köras i ens homedir bara och då har man ju rätt att uppdatera dem men kör man den som root och vill uppdatera bara så blir det ändå något fel
<phnom> Det här är ju en svensk kanal ^
<phnom> :P
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Jo, det blev så när de sparkade de som höll utvecklingen i shack.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: xvst som du ville ha är ju där nu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ju, jag såg xvst.
<Kurdistan> :) den är installerad.
<Philip5> har du testat?
<Kurdistan> yes :)
<Umeaboy> Nu har jag installerat Ubuntu 11.04.
 * Krawlezt^WIN hatat UNetbootin och ska skjuta skaparen 
<Umeaboy> Går det att få samma utseende som i 11.04 om man uppgraderar till 12.01?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast jag kanske borde lagt den under internet istället för multimedia i startmenyn
<Umeaboy> Hittade inget sådant alternativ sist.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: What's the matter?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kanske du borde gjort. men det är väl delvis multimedia.
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: Har du lärt dig att sluta använda skräpet nu? :P
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Du vill inte veta, har försökte i ett dygn att installera Fedora 16 och Arch Linux, sen inser jag att UNetbootin var problemet.
<Kurdistan> enda problemet även om det svensk språkstöd verkar den ej fungera
<phnom> Det har faktiskt aldrig fungerat som det ska när jag har försökt använda det.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, ju, jag vet vad mandriva och en del utvecklare ej gick jämnt.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo men jag la den där för minitube valts att läggas där men de är ju lite olika
<phnom> Tycker det är jobbigt när det inte finns en iso som bara går att dd'a in på ett usb-minne...
<Kurdistan> phnom, måste det inte vara särskilda isos för det ändamålet?
<Kurdistan> typ debian har det
<Kurdistan> minns ej namnet på dem
<Krawlezt^WIN> phnom: Ursäkta min okunskap men "dd'a"?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^WIN, det finns annan program som har samma uppgift som unetbootin. jag skrev om den på forumet för bra tag sedan.
<Kurdistan> har dock glömt namnet liveusb något
<phnom> Kurdistan: Eh, jo... Därav "Tycker det är jobbigt när det inte finns..."
<Kurdistan> kolla på omgubuntu/webupd8
<phnom> Krawlezt^WIN: dd if=iso of=/dev/sdX
<Krawlezt^WIN> Okej
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: Har du även kollat md5-summan på den iso-filen?
<Umeaboy> dd gör man som root.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Mhm, ska kika lite nu och se om allting går bra.
<Umeaboy> Jag laddar alltid ner mina iso-filer med Transmission det vill säga Torrent.
<Umeaboy> Vilket INTE är olagligt.
<Umeaboy> Har postat en länk om det på min vägg.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vad fan är det här egentligen
<Krawlezt^WIN> Pr-boot eXecution
<Umeaboy> Facebook-vägg alltså.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Pre-boot*
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: Var ser du det?
<Krawlezt^WIN> När jag bootar mitt USB
<Umeaboy> Vad heter det?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^WIN, har du inte tröttnat köra ny linux dist varje dag? :)
<Umeaboy> Vilket filsystem är det formaterat i?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nu får jag error: Non syste-disk or disk error replace and stirke any key when ready
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: FAT32
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: Du är välkommen att prova Mageia. ;)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt^WIN, kör ej fat32 dummer
<Krawlezt^WIN> Kurdistan: Vad ska jag köra då?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Kommer om 5min, ska äta.
<Kurdistan> fat16 eller ext2 bättre
<Umeaboy> Vanliga FAT.
 * phnom förstår inte varför inte Spotify har implementerat autouppdaterade listor för alla artister.
 * nikke har testat mint + mate nu i virtualbox och gillar det starkt!
<Umeaboy> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuhm. Kan man eller kan man INTE det?
<Umeaboy> FÃ¥ utseendet av 11.04 om man uppgraderar till 12.01
<CasperN> hmm, mera problem med USB minnet, förut formaterade jag det, förde över lite skit på det, avmonterade via "säker borttagning" men när jag ska använda det igen så hittas det inte, skulle jag starta om datorn vet jag att det dyker upp, men det vill jag inte, så vart går jag för att montera det?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Känslan när man går och äter och någon har tagit datorn..
<CasperN> måste man ha usbmount installerat? borde inte ubuntu fatta sånt själv?
<Nafallo> CasperN: testat att ta ur det och satta i det igen?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> det är då den inte hittas
<CasperN> efter att jag sagt att jag vill ta bort den säkert
<Krawlezt^WIN> Tips på bärbara datorer för bilig peng?
<CasperN> sen har den varit på besök hos en annan dator, och nu ska den tillbaks
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Vad ser du i dmesg?
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN, Kolla på prisjakt.nu
<Umeaboy> Där sorterar du även efter summa.
<Umeaboy> Minst & mest.
<CasperN> ser en massa skit :)
<Umeaboy> Köp aldrig en med AMD-processor dock.
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Något som rör USB-minnet då?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: AMD är fint :)
<Umeaboy> Du kan grep'a dmesg också.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: Om man är dum i huvudet ja.
<Umeaboy> Intel Atom är betydligt rappare än AMD någonsin kan bli.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sant, dock har dom som har lite äldre datorer ofast AMD.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Asså, varför får man med äckliga Windows när man köper en dator på komplett?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag vill inte ha det.
<andol> Umeaboy: Fint av dig att kategoriska folk som dumma i huvudet på det viset.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vart kan man se loggar från dena kanal? Datorn stängdes av så hann inte se vad Kurdistan skrev.
<CasperN> provat att googla?
<andol> Krawlezt^WIN: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/08/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Umeaboy> andol: Well, AMD är crap. Jag vill att folk ska ha det bra.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nej, tänkte om någon var snabb på att svara CasperN eftersom det är en standard fråga.
<Krawlezt^WIN> andol: Tack
<Umeaboy> Det vill säga INTE ha en begränsad hårdvarukvalité.
<CasperN> tänkte att det är det lättaste som finns att googla
<Umeaboy> Inget ont menat till personen.
<Umeaboy> Det var mer riktat mot AMD.
<Umeaboy> Sedan är det allmänt kännt att Intel leder utvecklingen.
<Umeaboy> Plus att Intel använder mycket OpenSource.
<Umeaboy> Mer än vad AMD gör.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Helvette, har inte tillgång till nätverks kabel härifrån, hm.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Tror jag har hittat mitt sista problem med min formatering, hade FAT32 på USB't.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN, Det har med avtalen att göra.
<Umeaboy> Microsoft binder upp företagen för att datorerna ska kosta mindre.
<Umeaboy> Sedan finns det affärer på nätet som säljer utan.
<Umeaboy> Jag köpte min stationära dator från Mr PC & den hade inget OS,
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jo, förstår det men förlorar cirka 1 000kr när jag köper en bärbar.
<Umeaboy> Jo, men då köper man någon annanstans.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Mhm
<Krawlezt^WIN> Måste ha en ny dator, då fungerar mitt trådlösa i alla distros tror jag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Från start,d.v.s.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: Vilket kort har din bärbara?
<CasperN> Umeaboy: http://www.familjen-gustafsson.se/blogg/2010/04/ubuntu-10-04-beta-1-hittar-inte-min-usb-diskusb-minne/
<CasperN> detta blev lösningen, så slipper jag det igen
<Umeaboy> Byggt av Atheros?
<CasperN> då dök den upp
<Krawlezt^WIN> Eh, hm. Ska se
<Umeaboy> OK. ;)
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Broadcom BCM4312
<Krawlezt^WIN> Kubuntu och Ubuntu är dom ända distro's som mitt trådlösa fungerar i från start d.v.s.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: OK. Har du kollat med rfkill så att inte hårdvaran är blockerad?
<Umeaboy> Det brukar jag kolla.
<Umeaboy> rfkill list
<Umeaboy> rfkill unblock all för att avblockera all hårdvara.
<Umeaboy> Men först kan man behöva göra rmmod -f broadcom............... Vad nu modulen heter.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Huh? Asså, Umeaboy jag pratar om när jag ska formatera till en Linux distro, om mitt trådlösa fungera i installationen eller om jag måste fixa det manuellt.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt^WIN: En del distributioner tycker inte att man ska installera en distro med trådlöst.
<Umeaboy> Håller med till 50%, men det finns inte så värst mycket man kan göra åt det.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Märker det
<Krawlezt^WIN> Men vafan, har tagit upp jätte många filmer och ska lägga mig och kolla på dom så finns det ingen CDROM på datorn.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Herregud
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Det som är det värsta med min dator är att den har värme problem så måste anpassa mig efter visa distros
<Krawlezt^WIN> Fan, kommer sluta med att jag installerar Ubuntu.
<Umeaboy> OK, men vänta lite.......
<Umeaboy> Aldrig funderar på att lägga på ny kylpasta?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Inte värt, köper jag något blir det en ny dator.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag längtar tills att knäcka denna dator på mitten.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Om mitt trådlösa fungerar i Kubuntu/Ubuntu men inte i Lubuntu, vad beror det på? Vad har K/Ubunut som inte Lubuntu har?
<Umeaboy> Kubuntu är KDE-baserat.
<Umeaboy> Därav K:et.
<Umeaboy> Lubuntu tror jag är LXDE-baserat.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Ja, men det är inte något sådant.
<Umeaboy> Rätta mig om jag har fel.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det är sant.
<Umeaboy> Alla versioner har väl olika kernels.
<Umeaboy> Prova en annan kernel.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Ubuntu kör gnome, Kubuntu KDE och Lubuntu LXDE.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Umeaboy: Ubuntu och Fedora kör samma kernel, mitt trådlösa fungerar inte i Fedora.
<Umeaboy> Kolla om lsmod ser modulen då.
<Barre> väldigt säker på att Fedora och Ubuntu inte kör samma kernel, möjligtvis samma version. Tämligen säker på att några/någon parameter skiljer dem åt
<Umeaboy> Även kolla om hårdvaran  är hard-blocked eller soft-blocked.
<Umeaboy> rfkill hjälper dig.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Barre: Kollade inte så noga men Ubuntu kör 3.0.0-12/13/14 och Fedora kör 3.0.x.x
<delhage> senaste fedora kör 3.1.7
<Krawlezt^WIN> delhage: S
<Krawlezt^WIN> delhage: Där ser man, tackar.
<amelia> godkväll!
<swecarp> godkväll amelia
<Haffe> *Gäsp*
<antii> Imorgon.. är det måndag!! :)
<antii> *whopidopilalahooh*
<swecarp> första arbetsdagen 2012
 * delhage har en vecka kvar
<amelia> imorgon måste jag tvätta bilen... :(
<antii> amelia: har du skaffat körkort? :O
<amelia> antii: nej, inte riktigt ännu..
<einand> amelia: du har väl hört att hon bytt jobb ;)
<delhage> bil är ju rätt överflödigt i sthlm
<einand> menar antii
<einand> fel autocomplete ;)
 * einand var lite elak
<amelia> delhage: om man bor mitt i stan och jobbar mitt i stan så visst, men om man inte gör det...
<swecarp> hejsan itmannen
<amelia> delhage: tvärförbindelserna i den här stan har en del att önska.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Imorgon är jag ledig ;)
<itmannen> swecarp,  Hojtan på dig. Har du bevakat kanalen bra
<swecarp> nja har kollat tv så ingen koll på vad som har hänt
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. Då är vi iaf 2 som har noll koll just nu :)
<swecarp> japp
<jolaren> tips på bra o ha saker till servern?
<itmannen> swecarp,  för min del är det normaltillståndet
<jolaren> funderar på transmission över webben, fast man kanske borde sätta upp en vpn lr dylikt först`?
<delhage> amelia: jag håller inte med, men men
<swecarp> he he
 * delhage tycker att lokaltrafiken i stockholm är utmärkt trots allt
<amelia> delhage: lätt att säga när man bor mitt i stan själv.
 * Krawlezt^WIN gillar också lokaltrafiken i Stockholm
<delhage> amelia: jag har inte alltid bott i stan
<swecarp> itmannen:  hur är det med snön hos dig
<itmannen> swecarp,  Åt pipan för mycket. Undrar varför jag bor kvar i detta kallhål. Beror nog på bristande omdöme
<amelia> det går ju jättebra att ta sig in till stan eller ut från stan... men rakt över är inte lika smidigt. såvida man inte åker in till stan och ut igen.
<swecarp> hehe här regnar det och blåser har inte haft snö tror jag på hela vintern
<itmannen> swecarp,  ja regn och blåst är så klart inte en höjdare heller.
<Krawlezt^WIN> När jag var ute och gick i skogen i 7 timmar idag var det kanske 3cm snö och cirka 3 minusgrader, dock var det molnigt :(
<swecarp> nej det är det inte men bor man i göteborgs området så är det normalväder
<itmannen> 7 timmar i skogen. Är du inte frisk pojk :D
<swecarp> jag kan tillbringa 12 timmar vid en sjö och fiska itmannen  så 7 timmar i skogen går bra det med
<Krawlezt^WIN> itmannen: Var tvungen att utforska vår mark samtidigt ge mig själv och min vän samt min hund en bra promenad.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Dock hade vi mat/dricka och annat med oss.
<swecarp> Krawlezt^WIN:  vad har du för hund
<Krawlezt^WIN> Har säkert gått 10-15km idag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> swecarp: Oj, vilken av alla? Den jag hade med?
<amelia> tänk om man hade tillräckligt med mark för att var ute och utforska den i 7 timmar.
<swecarp> jag själv har 3 collie
<swecarp> hur många har du Krawlezt^WIN
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Jag har inte ens gått 1/4 av vår mark idag :)
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: nice, hur många ha? allt skog också?
<Krawlezt^WIN> swecarp: Oj, hm. 6st jakthundar därav en fågelhund och sen en till fågelhund, dock är alla familjehundar förutom 2st som är släkt till varg.
<itmannen> Göta Petter. Är ni hundgrosisster
<madbear> hehe Krawlezt^WIN släkt till varg ja
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vi använder dom till jakt :)
<madbear> det är alla hundar :P
<Krawlezt^WIN> madbear: Haha, smart .) Dom har tjock päls och ser ut som vargar fast är hundar.
<swecarp> Krawlezt^WIN:  vart finns du så jag inte springer ihop med din flock
<Krawlezt^WIN> Haha swecarp, utanför Norrtälje (Stockholm) :)
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: därutåt har jag varit idag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Jasså? Vart?
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: gottröra typ
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Du är läskig, jag bor där.
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: va?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Din jävla stalker.
<swecarp> ok alingsås  här så changesen är inte stor att vi springer i hop
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: hehe, jag har typ släkt där.
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Gottröra ligger kanske 1mil ifrån mig, jag var kanske 2km ifrån där då marken slutar där.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Läskigt faktiskt att du säger Gottröra av alla ställen.
<Umeaboy> Någon här som har sett aMSN-buggen som gör att det står att man inte finns på en kompis lista, men i dennes lista så finns man?
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: jag vill flytta utåt där. sugen på att sälja lite mark som går att bygga på? ;)
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Kom du från Rimbo eller Uppsala hållet?
<swecarp> natti natti dax att krama kudden och snacka med jonblund
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det är faktiskt rätt fint här :) H
<Krawlezt^WIN> swecarp: Godnatt!
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: uppsala, från motorvägen
<Krawlezt^WIN> swecarp: Vänta
<swecarp> ok Krawlezt^WIN
<Krawlezt^WIN> swecarp: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engelsk_springer_spaniel
<Krawlezt^WIN> Sån hund har jag, det är _MIN_ hund
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Aha, då kommer du från fel sida.
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: har åkt bussen från rimbo också, fast inte idag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jag bor in mot Närtuna, vägen brevid gottröra macken till höger.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det gör jag säkert varje dag.
<Krawlezt^WIN> 667 Uppsala :)
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: oh fan.. tror vi körde förbi närtuna på vägen dit.. vi körde lite fel först, har bara åkt buss dit förrut.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Hm, hur fan kan ni åkt fel om ni kommer från Uppsala?
<Krawlezt^WIN> Det är 77:an rakt framåt, inte svårare än så.
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: vi kör från sthlm alltså.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Jaha, ni körde landsvägen d.v.s.
<amelia> ja
<Krawlezt^WIN> Så ni körde via närtuna och kom ut vid gottröra?
<amelia> vi tappade bort motorvägen någonstans vid arlanda, sen vart det bara berg- och dalbana. :P
<amelia> precis så.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Yes, där bor jag :)
<swecarp> Krawlezt^WIN:  här är länk till våran sida  http://www.thizas.se/
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: cool. jag letar hästgård i den hooden. :)
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vad menas med hästgård?
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Hade ni inte svängt in mot Gottöra och fortsatt rakt framåt hade ni åkt förbi mig :)
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: mindre gård med stall typ.
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Hm, okej. Vad jag vet så finns det inte dock har jag inte så bra koll.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Dock finns stallplats lite överallt.
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: nej, verkar lite dåligt just nu faktiskt.
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: men det gör inte så mycket... blir väl tidigast till hösten vi kan köpa något. både jag och sambon måste ta körkort först.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Till hösten finns det alltid sådant, så var det förra hösten.
<jolaren> är det osäkert att ha transmission gui utanför lanet?
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: precis. många flyttar på sommaren.
<Krawlezt^WIN> jolaren: Använd VPN.
<Krawlezt^WIN> amelia: Beror på, många har sommareställe här ute.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Vi hade varmast i Roslagen förra sommaren ;)
<amelia> Krawlezt^WIN: ajja, vi får väl se. vi kanske blir grannar. :P
<Krawlezt^WIN> Haha, vem vet :)
<Krawlezt^WIN> Tror vi gick lite Offtopic amelia, hehe.
<jolaren> Krawlezt^WIN: Hur vet jag vilken ip-range jag ska ha på min egna dator?
<jolaren> Tittade lite kort här http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-setup-and-configure-vpn-server.html
<Krawlezt^WIN> jolaren: Ta om vad du ska göra och vad du har för problem, jag har inte läst så mycket.
<jolaren> Äh, tänker mig att jag behöver ett VPN oavsett vart jag befinner mig i världen egentligen .. har ju ändå en server med bandbredd hemma..
<jolaren> fast anledningen är att jag vill pilla på mitt transmission gui utanför "lanet"
<jolaren> och tänker mig då att jag bara ska acceptera local ips
<jolaren> men förstår inte konfigurationen (titta sidan)
<Krawlezt^WIN> Uhm, ingen aning faktiskt.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Hm
<Krawlezt^WIN> jolaren: Använd IPTABLES.
<jolaren> så långt var jag med å
<jolaren> tack iallafall mannen
<jolaren> installerar nu, brb.
<jolaren> går ur shell
<Umeaboy> Dumma.
<Umeaboy> Dumma udev!!!!
<Krawlezt^WIN> !terminal
<ubot2`> Linuxterminalen är väldigt kraftfull. Den nås via Program -> Tillbehör -> Terminal (Gnome) eller K-meny -> System -> Konsole (KDE).
<Krawlezt^WIN> Hm
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nej, nu blir det dags att sova så man orkar göra något imorgon, kanske fixa Linux (-.^) eller jobba.
<Krawlezt^WIN> Godnatt!
<jolaren> Jag fick min VPN att fungera, men när jag ansluter via PPtN så slutar internet att fungera på min dator
<Krawlezt^WIN> jolaren: Använd OpenVPN istället
<Krawlezt^WIN> Nu ska jag sova på riktigt
<realubot> jolaren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<jolaren> realubot: okeeej, jobbigt
<jolaren> sudo apt-get remove
<jolaren> :(
<Umeaboy> Är det verkligen normalt att root ska ha rättigheterna till alla filer i ett USB-minne?
<realubot> jolaren: Det verkar ju som om det är iptables som gäller i.a.f.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Varför inte?
<Umeaboy> Jag har avmonterat den & försöker ändra & det verkar som att det fungerar, men sedan när man monterar igen så är det samma: http://pastebin.com/jGvKbpG8
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det finns ju ett sätt att bevara rättigheterna mellan system men normalt får ju root rättigheter till att filer i systemet där enheten monteras (tror jag).
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Tanken är att alla användare ska kunna montera enheten.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Kör du ditt system som root?
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<realubot> Jag ska kolla hur det är i Ubuntu för mig.
<Umeaboy> Men jag är inloggad som root via ssh.
<Umeaboy> Hjälper en tjejkompis.
<Umeaboy> Att flytta över alla dessa filer till USB-minnet.
<Umeaboy> Hon har tydligen skaffat en ny dator.
<realubot> När jag pluggar in ett USB-minne i Ubuntu så har filerna min user som användare och group.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Om du är inloggad som root så.
<Umeaboy> Ja, men är det ett Sandisk Cruizer-minne då?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Varför är du inloggad som root?
<realubot> Det låter ju inte så bra?
<Umeaboy> För att som jag förstår det så är det ju bara root som kan montera.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är inget sådant minne men jag tror inte det handlar om tillverkaren av minnet utan om att du är user root.
<jolaren> realubot: precis, därför jag inte orkar med
<realubot> Minnet monteras under din användare och du är root och då monteras minnet med root som user:group.
<Umeaboy> mount: endast root kan göra det
<Umeaboy> Jag hoppas att hon kan flytta över dem nu.
<Umeaboy> Från USB-minnet till den nya datorn.
<Umeaboy> Tror att den har Windows.
<Umeaboy> Det lär ju fråga om man vill formatera det innan det monteras.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Visst är det här rätt nu? brwxrwx--x 1 johanna disk 8, 17 2012-01-08 21:01 /dev/sdb1
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det spelar ingen roll att filerna har root som user:group för filerna kommer ju att monteras som Windows-användaren i Windows? Dom kommer inte vara root där?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vad har du för filsystem på minnet? Om du har FAT* så kommer ju inte Windows vilja formatera?
<Umeaboy> Hur kollar man filsystemet igen?
<realubot> Det var en bra fråga. Jag kommer inte ihåg. :S
<Umeaboy> ext3 enligt dmesg.
<realubot> df -T
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du under Type.
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/UnaJumds
<Umeaboy> vfat
<realubot> Då så.
<realubot> Det är ju bra. Då kommer det säkert fungera i Windows.
<Umeaboy> Spelar det någon roll då?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<realubot> Det är ju standard med FAT.
<Umeaboy> Hoppas det.
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Ja. Windows läser ju inte ext* så det måste ju vara NTFS eller FAT och FAT är ju standard på USB-minnen.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Hon ska alltså plugga in minnet i en Windows-dator och komma åt filerna där?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> /dev/sdb1     vfat    3,8G   89M  3,7G   3% /media/Sandisk_Cruizer
<realubot> Umeaboy: Du behöver inte trixa med rättigheterna i.s.f. för rättigheterna följer ju inte med till nästa dator. Eller rättare sagt, filerna kommer ju inte att ha kvar user och group på det nya systemet.
 * Umeaboy ogillar Sandisk's USB-minnen.
<Umeaboy> De kommer med inbyggd programvara.
<Umeaboy> Tar man bort det så måste man formatera om minnet.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<realubot> Jaha. Ok. Det visste jag inte. Att man måste formatera om man tar bort programvaran som följer med.
<realubot> Jag har haft ett sådant minne och plockat bort programmet på och minnet fungerar utmärkt i Windows XP i.a.f.
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det innehåller drivrutiner.
<Umeaboy> Windows Update har egna drivrutiner.
<Umeaboy> I de flesta fallen iaf.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Windows borde inte ha problem med att läsa ett vanligt USB-minne.
<realubot> Om bara filsystemet är FAT.
<realubot> eller NFTS.
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Umeaboy> Och för att montera det i Windows som FAT så måste man tömma minnet.
<Umeaboy> Man kan ju iofs göra mount -o FAT remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /media/Sandisk_Cruizer, men det är inte rekommenderat.
<Umeaboy> Visst skrev jag rätt nu?
<realubot> Det vet jag inte om du gjorde. Det ska nog inte stå FAT med stora bokstäver?
<realubot> Jag förstår inte vad ditt problem är. Du vill montera minnet i Windows? Det är bara att plugga in det i Windows datorn?
<Umeaboy> Jo, men det ville inte monteras i Linux-datorn.
<Umeaboy> Inte automatiskt.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Är systemet inställt på att automatiskt montera USB-minnen? Monteras andra USB-minnen automatiskt?
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Man måste tydligen lägga till raden i fstab.
<Umeaboy> För det HÄR USB-minnet.
<Umeaboy> Det är tydligen speciellt när det gäller vfat.
<nikke> Hej, försöker göra en livecd på en usbsticka.. men usb stickan verkar inte fungera så bra, kan man kontrollera om den fungerar på något sätt
<nikke> om något är pajj dvs
<Umeaboy> nikke: Fungerar den i Windows? Vilket filsystem har den? Hur försöker du bränna?
<Umeaboy> Använder du dd ?
<Umeaboy> dd if= /home/användaren/ubuntu-live.iso of=/dev/XXXX ?
<Umeaboy> Var ställde man in så att krysset strecket & rutan för att förstora hamnar på höger sida i varje fönster?
<Umeaboy> GConf_Editor ?
<Umeaboy> realubot: ^^
<nikke> löste sig :)
<jolaren> realubot: behöver jag verkligen all extra säkerhet? hur osäkert är det att kunna ladda ner torrenter via transmissions gui egentligen?
<jolaren> de kan ju inte köra något
<nikke> Philip5: Whats up :)
<nikke> jag försvann lite efter hockeyn hehe
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * nikke hakar på
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo
<Philip5> nikke: sörjer lite att ledigheten är över och att det ska upp och jobbas imorgon
<realubot> jolaren: Varför använder du inte rtorrent och ssh?
<realubot> nikke: Använd Unetbootin.
<realubot> för att göra Live CD på USB.
<realubot> Och används .iso-fil i Unetbootin.
<jolaren> realubot: jackpot!
<realubot> jolaren: Jackpott?
<jolaren> realubot: engelska, svenska..
<realubot> jolaren: Du behöver inte VPN för ssh och rtorrent.
<jolaren> realubot: nej, det var därför det var "jackpott" på svenska.
<jolaren> bättre lösning
<realubot> Mm.
<jolaren> på trollhumör idag?
<realubot> Hur så?
<jolaren> verkar bitter
<jolaren> men vad vet jag, menade det inte som en förolämpning
<realubot> jolaren: Jag är inte bitter. :)
<realubot> jolaren: Vaför litar du inte på Transmission då?
<realubot> jolaren: transgui är ju till för just det?
<jolaren> gillar det bara inte, känns som någonstans man skulle placera en c99 shell
<jolaren> typ
<jolaren> har ju my stuffs in there mäjjn
<realubot> jolaren: Deluge har ju webUI.
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<realubot> jolaren: "The Deluge daemon (deluged) is able to run on headless machines with the user-interfaces being able to connect remotely from any platform.
<realubot> "
<realubot> jolaren: Det gör ju att köra deluged remote över ssh om du inte gillar rtorrent.
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-31
<coobra> coffe: nä :D
<coobra> coffe: eller ja ska in i min server här hemma  :p men har en annan just nu
<ehlu> vps <3
<ehlu> :)
<coobra> ja för jag sitter ju i .fr :(
<ehlu> Jag har hos glesys
<coobra> svenskt är dyrt :(
<ehlu> svenskt är värt :)
<coobra> pris
<ehlu> betalar en 400 för min
<coobra> per år ?
<ehlu> hahaha
<ehlu> nej
<ehlu> månad
<ehlu> men jag har värsting grejer ;)
<coobra> vad är värsting  ?
<ehlu> tror jag har 5 gig ram processorn minns jag inte
<ehlu> hårddisken valde jag extra, bandbredden också
<ehlu> kör en massa grejor här
<coobra> tycker 1TB ram minst isåfall
<ehlu> Aja jag är iallafall nöjd :)
<coobra> vad är massa grejjor ?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> porr
<coobra> ?
<coobra> :D
<_Trullo> 16gb e ju minimum nu ju
<ehlu> hahaha
<coobra> 100...
<coobra> annars ere keft
<coobra> :D
<voxic> Någon som har några bra och aktiva linux relaterade kanaler att tipsa om här på freenode?
<ehlu> voxic: här är det faktiskt inte så mycket aktivitet längre :P
<voxic> Märker det
<voxic> Hängde här för något år sedan, då va det ganska livligt
<ehlu> mjo
<johanbr> ovh har precis öppnat världens största datacenter här i Montreal, med väldigt bra priser: http://www.ovh.com/ca/en/dedicated-servers/
<voxic> Tråkigt när ett community dör
<voxic> Alla hänger väl på Twitter nuförtiden
<ehlu> hehe
<maxjezy> voxic, vilka språk behärskar du?
<voxic> Se/eng
<maxjezy> aja, svenska kanaler tror jag är svårt
<voxic> Hur mycket aktivitet är det på IRC överlag nuförtiden?
<ehlu> voxic: är du ute efter allmänt prat så rekomderar jag #flashback @ flashback irc
<ehlu> linux snack, finns allt möjligt här på freenode
<ehlu> #archlinux brukar det vara drag i
<ehlu> dock mycket folk som bara vill ha hjälp men
<ehlu> man lär sig alltid nåt
<maxjezy> kör en list på kanalerna här
<voxic> Hänger i ##linux nu
 * ehlu funderar på en kopp kaffe
<voxic> Även #python ganska bra drag :-)
<maxjezy> #blender
<maxjezy> där äre alltid aktivitet.
<voxic> Ehlu, kaffe såhär dags?
<ehlu> Mjo, har vänt på dygnet :P
<voxic> Jobbar natt eller förbereder för hårt nyår?
<ehlu> Inget av det, hehe
<ehlu> Blev en hård avslutning på julafton och sen dess har det hållt i sig
<voxic> Haha okej
<ehlu> Fan någon som har kört eller kör med awesome wm här?
<voxic> Själv ligger man sömnlös bredvid en 2 mån bebis och en snarkande fru
<ehlu> voxic: Låter ju mysigt ändå :)
<voxic> Har inte hört nått om awesome wm, är det open source?
<ehlu> jupp
<ehlu> voxic: http://imgur.com/H6lEG
<voxic> Typ cloud os?
<ehlu> Nej asså awesome är en tiling wm
<ehlu> fönsterhanterare
<voxic>  Ah I see
<voxic> Nice
<ehlu> Ja det är soft
<ehlu> Länge sedan jag körde sånt men kom igång här om natten igen
<voxic> Vad kör du för dist i botten?
<ehlu> Linux Mint
<ehlu> På den här laptopen
<ehlu> Resten kör jag Arch på
<voxic> Blir en bookmark på deras site och ett test sedan
<ehlu> Mint?
<voxic> Awesome
<ehlu> Awesome är ingen dist
<ehlu> Awesome är fönsterhanterare
<ehlu> sudo apt-get install awesome
<voxic> Yes
<ehlu> logga ut, välj awesome i sessionen och logga in :)
<ehlu> Done
<voxic> Hehe I got you
<ehlu> :)
<voxic> Kört mint med cinnamon ett tag tillbaka
<ehlu> :)
<voxic> Nu kör jag ren Debian
<voxic> Gnome 2
<phibxr> http://i3wm.org <3
<phibxr> Awesome utvecklas väl inte ens längre?
<ehlu> phibxr: jag har testat alla möjliga wms nu
<ehlu> tiling alltså
<phibxr> ehlu, i3wm är den som fortfarande lever som jag gillar bäst. awesome var.... awesome.
<ehlu> phibxr: hehe
<ehlu> ska ta en kik på i3wm
<phibxr> ehlu, Jag snackar förresten om ion, ser jag. Awesome var också okej dock.
<phibxr> ehlu, http://tuomov.iki.fi/software/
<phibxr> ehlu, inget slog den. :)
<phibxr> ehlu, Den dog 2009. :(
<ehlu> finns väl nåt som heter notion?
<phibxr> ehlu, Ingen aning.
<phibxr> ehlu, Kör dock Unity numer under Ubuntu. Kör jag någon annan dist är det i3wm som gäller dock.
<ehlu> i3wm är väl nästan som wmii påminner som fan
<ehlu> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOT_0e51H_c
<ehlu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOT_0e51H_c
<ehlu> så
<ehlu> Är han packad eller?
<ehlu> Dog alla?
<K350> lite krasslig på IRC kommandon. Hur söker jag någon på en server?
<ehlu> Huh?
<realubot> Gott nytt år tjejer!
<Screedo> god morgon
<K350> realubot: Äh, det finns inga tjejer på IRC. Möjligne några sköna smarta brudar. Men deffinitivt inga tjejer.
<ehlu> Hahaha
<spixx> boink
<spixx> kallt kaffe :P mmmm
<Screedo> hehe
<spixx> Alltså varför finns det folk i åldrarna 12-16...? blir lätt trött på dem nämligen :P...
<spixx> DDoS liksom? vem orkar?!
<Spookan> Skillat...
<andol> spixx: Är inte dagens tonåringar straffet för det man själv sa och gjorde i den åldern? :-)
<Spookan> spixx: Blir du attackerad?
<Spookan> K350: Vet du nicket på den du ska söka på?
<K350> gimp har inte samma fonter som jag har i övrigt  på mitt system Lubuntu. Någon?
<K350> Var hämtar gimp fonterna från om inte från där de vanligtvis finns i systemet?
<Spookan> Nähä..
<spixx> Spookan/andol: jo ddos (SYN flood) 69k ipn :)
<spixx> De hatar mig verkligen :p
<Spookan> spixx: Trisst... Inte så insatt men påverkar det dig mycket?
<spixx> Nope :P
<spixx> jädrans noobsen går emot ett dns entyr :p de verkar inte kolla så nogrannt så jag satte addressen till 127.0.0.1 :P
<spixx> väntar på att de ska komma på vad jag gjort så byter jag tillbaka väntar på att de börjar köra emot ipt sen byter jag bara :P
<spixx> blackholar ipt ist och väntar tills de börjar pånytt, gör om fast åt andra hållet :)
<Spookan> spixx: Jag hade ju för ett tag sen nån fjortis som ping flooda mig eller nått. jag gjorde en abuse anmälan till hans isp. Det enda rätta kände jag.
<spixx> Jo tror dock snuten/interpol inte orkar sitta och gå igenom 69000+ unika ipn :P
<spixx> Bara irriterande...
<andol> spixx: segt
<spixx> Japp :P
<spixx> Well ingen fara just nu iaf, ganska stort botnet dock...
<andol> spixx: Lyckats med något särskilt för att reta upp kidsen?
<spixx> Nope det är en "pay or ddos" typ av attack
<Spookan> Bäst att betala då. ;)
<spixx> HAHA never
<spixx> jädrans ukrainare skall inte få ett jädrans öre!
<spixx> De tror att de är såååå säkra bakom sina bottar...
<Spookan> Ge dem vad de tål, du kan attackera dem med?
<andol> spixx: Låter lite som en modern tappning på trick or treat ju :)
<andol> Spookan: Bortsett från eventuella övriga problem med att attackera tillbaks så är det ju inte helt icke-trivialt att vara säker på att man attackerar rätt person, och inte bara ett mellanliggande offer.
<Screedo> spixx: vad är det du har som de attackerar?
<Spookan> Där åkte han. :/
<Screedo> ok, har taigt bort joins and leaves, så såg inte när han lämnade
<Screedo> tagit*
<Screedo> någon som vet vad han har som gör att de skulle vilja attackera honom?
<Screedo> eller han har bara retat upp någon? :)
<spixx> hehe...
<spixx> mysteriskt att min host dog samtidigt som jag förolämpade Ukraina. Suck folk har väll inget bättre för sig gissar jag
<andol> spixx: Själv tror jag att jag har lyckats tajma att bli disconnectad precis efter det att jag sagt något lätt negativt om de styrande i Kina :-)
<spixx> andol: jadu, hela santrex NL dog nyss :P
<spixx> tror inte det var jag som orsakade det >_>
<andol> Jorå!
<spixx> pff Santrex är som ett korthus ovanpå ett fartyg i fullstorm... rasar alltid :P
<spixx> tror dock de dödade min längsta uptime på hela 15 dagar! :P
<andol> spixx: Varför flyttar du inte då? En utav fördelarna med att hyra VPS är ju att det är så vansinnigt trivialt att bege sig någonannanstans ifall man inte är nöjd.
<spixx> :)
<spixx> har 2000 pix liggande på kontot pga tidigare hostar som jag avbeställt :)
<spixx> känns dumt att säga upp då
<spixx> har riktiga vpser finns en anledning till att min IRC host står hos dem :P
<andol> Ah
<spixx> Är inte så dum att jag har viktiga saker på samma host som jag förolämpar Ukrainare ifrån :P
<K350> Spookan: ja, men inte hur man söker.
<K350> knorr  har installerat en font på min Lubuntu maskin. Men gimp har dne inte....
<spixx> ah där kom min host upp :)
<tobbe_> Jaha, man får väl önska er alla ett gott nytt år ;)
<Screedo> varför har vissa kanaler ## i kanalnamnet?
<antii> We consider non-primary IRC channels (those which start with "##") to be expired after they have not been used for 60 days. Staff will determine this by verifying that the founder has not been present in the channel for that duration of time. We might also idle in the channel to confirm that it really is not being used.
<antii> Screedo: där har du svaret.
<antii> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Screedo> hmm, skumt, är ju i #windows och #windows-server och de har ##. :)
<Screedo> tack antii för svaret i alla fall :)
<madbear> för att dom inte är officiella typ
<madbear> bill gates kan dock starta #windows :P
<Screedo> ok :P
<Spookan> K350: Det är väl bara att testa /whois nick
<Spookan> Skål!
<K350> Spookan: Mhm, osis inget napp på vare sig det eller whowas..jaja
<Spookan> Hur går det för spixx då?
 * realubot bränner av ett batteri nyårsraketer i kanalen.
 * spixx kastar sig i skydd av madbear
 * HakanS funderar ut lite frågor inför en LoCo-tävling.
<maxjezy> Philip5, har ångesten dykt upp än?
<Philip5> vilken ångest? för nytt år?
<Philip5> över alla kameraprylar jag inte hunnit köpa
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har du fått snitts på att använda penna istället?
<maxjezy> eller du kanske kör mus vid sidan av redigering av bilder?
<Philip5> kör med mus annars än så länge
<Philip5> testade pennan igår lite men det krävs lite övning att få till det
<Philip5> touchfunktionerna på plattan är också väldigt användbara
<Philip5> och med nytt grafikkort kan man använda gpu för en del filter och annat i fotoprogrammen när man redigerar
<Philip5> najs kombo
<maxjezy> jaha, nytt grafikkort
<maxjezy> koolt, vad blev det?
<Philip5> nvidia gtx660
<maxjezy> ja, de räcker nog :)
<Philip5> känns prisvärt
<maxjezy> jag ska leta reda på ett nytt chassi och en ny fläkt till cpu
<Philip5> är nöjd med min fläkt
<maxjezy> vill ha ett plastchassi
<maxjezy> tycker det är obehagligt med plåtburkar när man har barn
<Philip5> för att de skulle leda ström?
<Philip5> jag har ju en sådan här fläkt i min låda för cpu som går på lägsta hastighet_: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d14_review,1.html
<maxjezy> Philip5, precis
<maxjezy> leda ström och även om en unge kommer och spiller läsk osv
<Philip5> maxjezy, är fläkten jag har något för dig då?
<maxjezy> alltid philip och inte stanna länge
<maxjezy> som vanligt på nyår är jag helt slut redan innan bolibompa
<einand> Happny new year all ;)
<Screedo> tack detsamma :)
<mickenorlen> hej, jag har ett w7 hemnätverk som alla kan komma åt varandras filer FÖRUTOM när en av datorerna är anslutna till routern via sladd. hur kan jag komma åt en sladdad dator från wifi-datorerna? :S
<Markk> Känns lite som fel kanal...
<maxjezy> jag har en hårddisk ikopplad som inte visas som enhet (usb)
<maxjezy> den är formaterad via tv till något inspelningsformat antagligen
<maxjezy> vad finns det för program som löser detta (windows)?
<K350> illa illa - overflow>  perl -e 'print "x"x(2**31)' | grep x > /dev/null
<K350> grep i ubuntus repo är inte patchad:/
<maxjezy> hihih
<maxjezy> ingen som firar nyåret här i kanalen?
<maxjezy> uppesittarkväll!!!
<ehlu> get a life ;)
<maxjezy> realubot, du har väl inga nära o kära att umgås med?
<maxjezy> ehlu, njae.
<maxjezy> :)
<David-A> (Davids pythonprogram) nyss pa tv "Mitt liv som kalkon" kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:50. Fascinerande om livsvisdom (och kalkoner). Repris fran sondag. Repris fredag o lordag
<Screedo> bara 2 timmar kvar nu då
<Peyam> nu e man här igen
<Peyam> vilket nyår
<Peyam> join #qt
 * David-A s pythonprogram skriver detta kl 23:59:59
<coobra> http://youtu.be/3Uo0JAUWijM
<maxjezy> gott nytt år!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<l0p3n> gott nytt år!
<coobra> http://youtu.be/0N9AuK5fxZM
<coobra> :D
<spixx> det bäst äro att det står folk i drösar här utanför o filmar fyverkerierna :P
<spixx> O gott nytt allesammans
<maxjezy> spixx, ja visst fan. man måste kunna se fyrverkerierna fler gånger!
<maxjezy> aja, nu måste man anpassa sig till att skriva 2013 på alla grejer man fyller i med datum
<maxjezy> tror ni mayaindianerna har fått mycket hatmail sen 21:a?
<spixx> Hehe
<spixx> helt klart :P
<spixx> massa galningar som stått på berg och whatnot...
<spixx> och komplett tystnad...
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-01
 * David-A s pythonprogram skriver att David har kommit hem nu ca kl 2
<David-A> gott nytt år alla!
<Guest19279> David-A: ?
<David-A> japp, riktiga jag, inte mitt pythonprogram, eller vad menar du?
 * David-A s pythonprogram skriver lyssna inte pa David det ar inte han som bestammer
<DrGrov> Gott Nytt År allihopa! =)
<epzil0n> Gott nytt :))
<Guest19279> Warzone Hörby - http://youtu.be/3nvcJApHZ6M
<einand> goodnight all
<ehlu> gott nytt år
<mickenoreln> yo, är det någon som vet varför och hur man fixar att filerna på en dator som är ansluten till nätverket med sladd inte går att komma åt från dem med wifi?
<_Trullo> har du samma ip range på alla datorer?
<voxic> Gott nytt alla!
<Screedo> goddag
<maxjezy> mickenoreln, har datorn du delar filerna på windows?
<maxjezy> och, kommer du åt dem om du har wifi istället för sladd?
<maxjezy> tror inte problematiken ligger i sladdbundet utan mer inställningarna på just maskinen ifråga
<mickenoreln> maxjezy: jag kör windows på dem alla! oavsett vilken dator som är sladdad går filerna inte att nå.
<mickenoreln> maxjezy: man ser den i homegroupen men man kommer inte in på den =)
<maxjezy> har du tittat in i avancerade delningsalternativ?
<maxjezy> för just den profilen som är kopplad i sladd
<maxjezy> kanske den är urbockad där "Aktivera fil - och skrivardelning"
<maxjezy> varför den skulle vara det just för sladdbundet vet jag ej, verkar helt ologisk ordning
<mickenoreln> maxjezy: ok, a det är fett konstigt. läste nånting om att man kan komma i ett annat subnät eller så, men det verkar vara i samma ip-range
<Philip5> god fortsättning på nya året kanalen
<Philip5> tjena HakanS
<Philip5> HakanS, har 2013 behandlat dig väl så här långt?
<HakanS> Philip5: Tjena. Ja, året har väl börjat bra. Hur är det själv?
<Philip5> det har börjat rätt stilla
<HakanS> Det har varit rätt stilla här med.
<realubot> Hur gör man i LibreOffice för att bara visa t.ex. två decimaler men ändå ta med alla decimaler i beräkningen av slutsumman.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Jag vill att kolumn cell C1 och C2 ska innehålla värdena 12,344556 och 12.455689 men att bara 12,45 ... och 12,34 ska synas i cellerna.
<Philip5> gör man inte som i excel då?
<realubot> Då ska ni svara så här:
<realubot> "Enter a number into the sheet, for example, 1234.5678. This number will be displayed in the default number format, with two decimal places. You will see 1234.57 when you confirm the entry. Only the display in the document will be rounded off; internally, the number retains all four decimal places after the decimal point."
<realubot> Precis så vill jag ha det. Jag vill runda av värdet för ögat inte i beräkningarna.
<Philip5> förstår
<Philip5> sitter inte på linux just nu och kan inte starta calc
<Philip5> men det är ju en formatering av cellen
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har fått det att fungera som jag vill. Det var inte svårt alls. Bara att ändra Number-formateringen i cellerna.
<realubot> Philip5: Next question.
<Philip5> precis
<realubot> Hur gör man för att räkna ut antal dagar om man har en cell med t.ex. 120805 och en cell med 120930?
<realubot> D.v.s. få ut antal dagar som ett datumintervall innehåller?
<realubot> Så här kanske: https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/DAYS
<realubot> Google är inte så dumt ändå.
<swecarp> har alla börjat vakna nu efter festen igår
<johanbr> helgernas nördprojekt avklarat: usb-temperatursensor kopplad till raspberry pi, med ett litet pythonscript för att läsa av värden och plotta: http://nullinfinity.org/plot-2012-12-31.png
<andol> johanbr: +1
<andol> Saknade dock någon form utav beskrivning vilken linje som illustrerar vad :)
<johanbr> andol: blå är temperatur, grön är fuktighet
<andol> johanbr: I sådant fall, vad har du för enhet på y-axeln? :P
<johanbr> andol: om man är petig kan vi väl säga att jag plottar temperatur / grader C och fuktighet / %
<johanbr> på så sätt blir allt dimensionslöst
<johanbr> pythonscript: http://pastebin.ca/2298500
<realubot> Hur tänker Calcs datumformeln DAYS när det säger att det är 364 dagar mellan 2013-01-01 och 2013-12-31?
<realubot> libreoffice.org är segare än den här kanalen och det vill inte säga lite det ...
<Barre> johanbr: vad kör du för sensor?
<johanbr> Barre: den här: http://usb.brando.com/usb-hygro-thermometer-ii_p01154c035d015.html
<Barre> johanbr: fungerar bra?
<johanbr> Barre: jodå, utom att den visar lite fel "out of the box", så man får kalibrera den (det är det de numeriska faktorerna i pythonscriptet är till för)
<Barre> johanbr: ok.. tackar
<johanbr> Barre: det var så lite
<johanbr> det är förresten https://github.com/edorfaus/TEMPered som jag använder för att läsa av sensorn
<Barre> johanbr: tackar, länkar sparade =)
<tobbe_> Av nyfikenhet, vad har ni människor för ngn mobil?      Sj sitter jag på en iPhone 5 som primär, samt en Nokia N9 som sekundär
<maxjezy> jag sitter på nokia knapptelefon med 256 färger typ
<maxjezy> 2G telefon
<tobbe_> maxjezy: hur står du ut med det? ;)
<maxjezy> tobbe_, inga problem här inte, har typ 30 ggr bättre batteritid än smartphones
<tobbe_> maxjezy, ja det e iofs sant
<maxjezy> jag anser personligen att människor som skaffar smartphones i stor utsträckning för det för status
<tobbe_> hade nog ej klarat mig utan mail, internet, synkade kalendrar osv....
<maxjezy> precis just dem grejerna klarar jag mig bra utan, klart det finns fördelar men som primär telefon skulle jag aldrig välja en smartphone
<maxjezy> om ja ska ut och resa, då tar jag med mig en surfplatta eller smartphone då det är nice med karta osv
<tobbe_> ok, ja det e skoj att kolla hur olika personer resonerar ;)
<maxjezy> men tex, vill man ha synk mail osv, då finns det smartphones för typ 299kr.
<maxjezy> resterande pengar man lägger på sin telefon är ofta för bättre kameror osv
<tobbe_> ja visst gör det det :)
<maxjezy> vilket jag tycker endå är världelöst på mobiler
<tobbe_> ja de flesta är ju det
<maxjezy> tror många här inne attraheras av teknologin, möjligheterna osv. och dessutom de funktioner du nämner.
<tobbe_> sj kör jag då apples ekosystem... kör mac o iphone... hade aldrig klarat mig utan som sagt
<maxjezy> jag personligen gillar inte apple
<tobbe_> många som ej gör det ;)
<maxjezy> men de är nog mer personligt mot steve jobs och gänget
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-02
<einand> tobbe_, maxjezy: själv har jag inget mot Apples produker, skaffade mig en iPad i höstas
<ehlu> Morrn
<realubot> "Danmarks drottning Margrethe II varnade i sitt nyårstal för sociala mediers påverkan på mänskliga relationer."
<realubot> Kom inte och säg att ni inte har blivit varnade ...
<ehlu> :D
<ehlu> Hundtricket @ 4an :)
<realubot> Då var det trängselskatt i Göteborg. Frågana är hur det kommer påverka priset på kollektivtrafiken in och ut genom "tullarna"?
<realubot> " Från och med klockan sex i dag tas trängselskatt ut för de som vill åka bil och lastbil till, från och via Göteborg. Mellan 8 och 18 kronor kostar det att åka på de stora lederna och in och ut från centrum."
<ehlu> realubot: Lär väl bli som i stockholm, dubbla priset.
<realubot> ehlu: Jösses. Har priserna ökat så mycket?
<realubot> Jag tycker att politikerna är oansvariga som genomför projektet med trängselskatt. Bygg ut trafiknätet så det klarar dagens trafiksituation istället. Eller det kanske inte räcker?
<realubot> Miljöargumenten är bara skitsnack för så länge Kina/USA/Ryssland, you name it, inte minskar sina utsläpp på allvar så är svensk miljöhänsyn bara en piss i Mississippi.
<realubot> Och hur rolig är inte stavningen av Mississippi på en skala? 5 av 10?
<realubot> ehlu: Sett till prisökningen så borde priset stiga med kanske 1/4 till 1/3.
<ehlu> realubot: Priset på sl kortet har dubblats i stockholm på ett par år
<realubot> Det blir intressant att se när det blir billigare att åka taxi än att åka buss. Om man samäker några personer så är det väl billigare redan i dag.
<realubot> *samåker
<realubot> einand: Vad är din kommentar till trängselskatten din återfallsbussåkar?
<realubot> *återfallsbussåkare
<realubot> "Minskad trängsel, bättre miljö och inte minst som ett bidrag till finansieringen av det Västsvenska paketet är bakgrunden till beslutet om skatten, som ska ge 14 miljarder på 25 år."
<realubot> Man ska alltså betala utbyggnaden av vägnätet med en smyskatt som bilisterna inte kommer undan. Där har vi den RIKTIGA förklaringen.
<realubot> Utegångsförbud är annars ett effektivt sätt att uppnå miljö- och trängselmålen.
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon. Another day at the Ubuntu factory.
<realubot> Screedo: Jag föreslår att du arbetar vid Live CD-pressen i dag. Glöm inte skyddsglasögonen.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> inte nyktrat till sedan nyår? :D
<realubot> Screedo: Jag är spiknykter.
<realubot> "Undantagna är blåljusfordon, bussar som väger mer än 14 ton, diplomatfordon, militära fordon, motorcyklar samt utlandsregistrerade fordon."
<realubot> Vad väger en vanlig buss?
<Screedo> mer än 3.5 ton? :)
<Screedo> hur är läget med realubot?
<ehlu> Igår mådde man ju dock som man förtjänade :P
<realubot> Screedo: Läget med realubot är bra.
<realubot> Screedo: Jag har normal dygnsrytm sedan 1 vecka tillbaka, typ.
<realubot> Screedo: Nu är det bara jobb, flickvän, barn, hund och Volvo som saknas.
<realubot> Screedo: Hur är det med dig då? Hinner du med att göra några barn mellan fulkodandet?
<Screedo> nä, skit i det, är ju bara arbete
<Screedo> att göra barn.
<Screedo> annars är det bra.
<Screedo> ledig denna vecka, sedan börjar allvaret igen.
<realubot> Hur ställer man in tidsintervall för "dumparna" när man kör top -b -n 20
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Screedo: Vad är det för allvar som börjar. Skola?
<realubot> -d, tror jag.
<Screedo> nä, jobb
<Screedo> skola var många år sedan.
<realubot> Vad jobbar du med då?
 * realubot hoppas att Screedo inte blev jättearg för att realubot frågade.
<Screedo> Fastighetsingenjör
<realubot> Hm, jag tror du har sagt det förr faktiskt.
<Screedo> jupp
<realubot> Vi har i.a.f. haft en fastighetsingenjör här förut och min erfarenhet säger mig att kanalen inte kryllar av fastighetsingenjörer.
<Screedo> har lite beslutsångest, om ajg ska köpa nya minnen till min esxi maskin så jag får 24gb, eller om jag ska köpa helt nya och få 32gb.. 8gb kostar 690:-
<Screedo> har 16gb idag.
<realubot> Screedo: Vad ska du ha så mycket minne till?
<Screedo> skapa virtuella maskiner, :D det som försvinner är ju minnet.
<andol> Jo, att det rörde sig om ESXi vart ju en rätt tydlig ledtråd :-)
<andol> Screedo: Hur fixar du förresten i/o? För egen del gjorde ju en SSD att det blev betydligt trevligare att göra en bunt virtuella maskiner från min vanliga arbetsstation...
<Screedo> jag kör raid1 på två 500gb 7200 rpm diskar.
<Coffe> viva proxmox
<Barre> HeMan: ping
<Coffe> pong
<Coffe> Barre:  hur är det med fingret ?  frugans menar jag då
<Barre> Coffe: tjenis, du sitter inte med raspbian image, deras domnloadlänk är nere och jag "orkar" inte installera rtorrent där jag sitter nu...
<Barre> Coffe: jotack, det är bara bra =)
<Coffe> Barre:  ska kolla
<Coffe> Barre:  har nog inte den..  köpte sdkort med färdig .. har du torrent länk kan jag  dra ner å skicka
<Barre> Coffe: ähh.. tack ändå, jag installerar rtorrent istället
<Coffe> Barre:  aight
<ehlu> JVM! JVM!
<Coffe> ingen match idag ?
<ehlu> Nehe? Konstigt att jag kollar på tv då :)
<ehlu> USA :)
<Coffe> de var en fråga
<Coffe> vilka spelar då ?
<ehlu> Usa tjeckien
<HeMan> Barre: pong
<Barre> HeMan: det var inget, tänkte bara att du kunde skicka mig en image på raspbian, men jag laddade ner den istället =)
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<andol> Barre: Låter som om även du kör långsemester över jul och nyår? :)
<larsemil> morrn!
<andol> lunch!
<larsemil> andol: bon apetit!
<madbear> larsemil: hade vi strul igår eller?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> i bjurs!
<Coffe> Barre:  vad ska du göra för kul med din rasp
<larsemil> madbear: pingdom klagade att vi gick ner mellan 16.38 och 16.43 men bara några av servrarna. vi har undersökt och såg mest ut som nätverksfel utanför vårt nät
<larsemil> HeMan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bukk5m3ggnlrlwd/IMG_20130102_125329.jpg <-- vem är den här ture som byggt raiden i servern vi köpte?
<madbear> larsemil: ok gött
<Barre> andol: stämmer, åter på jobbet på måndag .. det har gått sjukt snabbt
<Barre> Coffe: jag kommer damma av mina X10 prylar och låta min ena pi bli nån form av hemautomatiseringsserver
<Coffe> Barre:  har du såna med ? , kanske man skulle göra .. jag har en hög såna grejer med
<Coffe> Barre:  lät fan som ett kul proj
<Barre> Coffe: nått att göra ialla fall =)
<Coffe> Barre:  hur långt har du kommit ?   vilka x10 är det du har ?
<Barre> Coffe: jag har precis bootat min pi, jag kommer inte ihåg vad det är för x10 prylar jag har, köpte upp en del av ett restlager för nästan ingenting för 8-9 år sen, har legat i kartong sen dess...
<Coffe> okey,  att du inget sagt..  jag har lite grejer.. bla en cam.  sist jag försökte gå igång det.. funkade inte det.. men vore gött med en x10 app i telefonen
<Barre> Coffe: någon kamera har jag inte, ett gäng rörelsedeckar, lampsocklar, kontakter, dimmers, etc..
<Coffe> har allt utom rörelse
<wilmer> två ubuntu datorer i ett nätverk. Försöker browsa den ena i nautilius men får hela tiden felet "kunde inte montera platsen - misslyckades med att hämta utdelningslista från server"... varför?
<maxjezy> wilmer, formulera din fråga i #ubuntu också så kanske du får hjälp.
<HeMan> larsemil: det är http://hem3.passagen.se/leffe99/hagar/eddie.gif
<maxjezy> wilmer, jag tror det är något med att servern inte är igång, testa dela ut något i nautilus på den datorn du försöker browsa till.
<maxjezy> eller installera alla sambal olek tillägg eller något
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, men misstänker att det är något sånt i görningen.
<wilmer> maxjezy, ingen server direkt jag försöker andsuta till... datorerna står precis i jämte varandra. Båda är på. värd-datorn har delat ut en mapp med gäst-behörighet och har installeras samba. Klientdatorn hittar värd-datorn i nautilus men när jag försöker ansluta till den får jag felmeddelandet ovan
<maxjezy> wilmer, det anses fortfarande som en server, även om den även är klient.
<maxjezy> har du startat om datorn efter att samba installerat?
<maxjezy> är det bara jag som uppfattar telias fiber som as-seg nu efter nya året?
<maxjezy> hinner inte ens streama youtube utan hack
<maxjezy> men, detta gäller bara mot youtube, så.. kanske det är mot youtubes servrar det skiter sig.
<maxjezy> torrent laddar fortfarande as-snabbt som vanligt.
<realubot> andol: Tydlig ledtråd? Förutsatt att man vet vad ESXi är ja.
<kimohlsen> Hej går det att uppdatera grafikkortets drivruter på ubuntu?
<tobbe_> god eftermiddag gott folk
<tobbe_> helt ny på firefox men kan ej köra i ens 720p utan lagg, ej heller i fullskärm :/
<tobbe_> syftar på youtube*
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Ingenjören är här
<maxjezy> tobbe_, ska hårdvaran palla trycket?
<maxjezy> någon som har en tv med inspelningsfunktion till usbhårddisk?
<tobbe_> maxjezy, japp det antar jag. är inte en dagsfärsk laptop, men stark nog för 720p i windows iaf
<maxjezy> har spelat 1080 i windows flytande men rycker i 360 linux
<maxjezy> den här kanalen håller fasiken på att dö ut
<maxjezy> 70 pers kvar, typ 30 pers lämnade och gick till windows
<maxjezy> har någon här testat steam ännu?
<maxjezy> finns ju beta till lunix
<maxjezy> det brinner i youtubes serverlokaler!!!
<Markk> Källa?
<maxjezy> Markk, testa youtube, skitsegt.
<maxjezy> fan går inte ens streama på sämsta kvalitet
<Markk> Jo
<Markk> Inga problem alls.
<maxjezy> gah, då äre telia ja ska piska.
<maxjezy> wow, linuxreklam på aftonbladet.
<yarre> Ubuntu Phone :D
<yarre> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<HeMan> sådär, nu kör stationära raring alpha
<Barre> kompilera på pi kräver sitt tålamod
<HeMan> korskompilera!
<Barre> HeMan: vet int hur man gör :/
<HeMan> Barre: inte jag heller... :)
<Barre> heheh
<Barre> går och tittar på TV istället, misstänker att detta kommer att ta timmar.... tjo tjo
<HeMan> vad bygger du?
<Barre> HeMan: domotiga
<maxjezy> Min tv formaterade min usbhårddisk
<maxjezy> nu hittar inte datorn den, varför?
<HeMan> Barre: för gambas2?
<Barre> HeMan: mm
<HeMan> maxjezy: vad säger lsblk?
<Barre> HeMan: för att vara exact så håller jag på att bygga gamas2 just nu
<maxjezy> HeMan, hm.. alltså ja sitter på en windows burk nu :)
<HeMan> maxjezy: sorry, fel kanal då
<Barre> givetvis, it makes sense
<maxjezy> HeMan, just därför jag undvek att ge den informationen :)
<maxjezy> vilket format brukar tv apparater formatera till?
<maxjezy> den formaterade för "inspelning"
<HeMan> Barre: vad kör du för io-modul?
<HeMan> Barre: tellstick duo eller?
<HeMan> maxjezy: vet ej, tror inte tv'ar har något standardformat
<Philip5> tjena HeMan. var inte igår
<maxjezy> fasiken, jäkla tv!
<maxjezy> Philip5, ångrar du din wacom?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nepp
<HeMan> Philip5: var nog förra året! :)
<Philip5> HeMan: :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: bra pryl. något för dig kanske som gillar sånt
<maxjezy> Philip5, den är stor som sjutton jämnfört med min
<maxjezy> iofs, hade en annan som var större. men icke.
<maxjezy> den va så dålig
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du har en bamboo eller?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad kostade din?
<maxjezy> såg en intiuos 4 för asmycket på blocket igår.
<Philip5> 3190:-
<maxjezy> din måste kostat ännu mera.
<maxjezy> damn..
<maxjezy> pojken med visa kort i högsta hugg.
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag tänker mig en app, typ som en simpel ritprogram
<maxjezy> för flera players online
<maxjezy> typ, man kan rita ihop osv. spela luffarshack osv
<Philip5> kan man ju i msn
<Philip5> eller dela skrivbord i vnc
<maxjezy> aja, ska lära mig programmering så ska ja lösa detta för mypaint
<Philip5> har ni sett om ubuntu-mobilen då? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<Philip5> gör det
<maxjezy> tittar på den nu
<maxjezy> fattar bara inte varför han måste stå med skjortan öppen och viffta på det viset
<maxjezy> dessutom typ halva videon om hur bra alla tycker ubuntu är, tidningar osv.
<Philip5> tufft
<maxjezy> ska värma på lite spaghetti bolognese och titta vidare.
<HeMan> Barre: vilken distro kör du på din rpi?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du touch-funktioner på din platta?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<maxjezy> tror det är därför jag inte använder den mer än till mypaint
<maxjezy> är det smidigt med touch?
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du kubuntu kommer till telefon någon gång?
<Philip5> jo i alla fall i photoshop och lightroom som är de enda två program som jag egentligen använder pennan i
<Philip5> kanske som alternativ rom då men tror inte någon kommer tillverka lurar med kubuntu
<Philip5> har inte använt gestures direkt med plattan
<Philip5> gillar inte sådana funktioner i mobilen heller
<maxjezy> ja tycker inte plattan har en bra plats på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> antingen plattan eller musen, båda får inte plats här
<maxjezy> synd att det inte är trådlöst
<Philip5> det blir lite trångt ja. får köpa nytt skrivbord
<maxjezy> vill gärna sitta framför tvn och rita men de räcker inte sladden till
<Philip5> min kan ju vara trådlös
<maxjezy> så sladden är inte fast i enheten?
<Philip5> kostar väl 500 kr att sätta i en trådlös grej
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> fett
<maxjezy> jag väntar dock på att inkling ska bli bättre
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ConbgtiJPkI
<maxjezy> framtiden är sexig
<maxjezy> fasiken va koolt.
<Philip5> då kan du ha plattan trådlöst i knät
<Philip5> och touch om du bara vill surfa och peka
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur bra är grafikkortet?
<maxjezy> har du testat det med blender ?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> inte i blender
<Philip5> ville mest ha det för att speeda på filter och beräkningar i fotoredigeringsprogrammen
<Philip5> de har ju stöd för opencl nu för tiden så man kan lägga sånt på gpu istället för cpu
<maxjezy> går det as-snabbt nu?
<Philip5> det går bra mycket snabbare :)
<maxjezy> i framtiden kommer datorn endast bestå av ett grafikkort
<maxjezy> förutspådde nostradomus
<Philip5> man kan köra liquify i photoshop utan lag
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> btw, undrar vad samsung har för nyhet på gång för tv-marknaden
<Philip5> de håller ju på att hajpa någon ny sorts tv... tv som den aldrig setts tidigare
<Philip5> vad nu det ska vara
<maxjezy> genomskilning tv misstänker jag
<epl> hmm... vad är ubuntu phone egentligen? jag såg just videon men den säger ju inte så mycket...
<Philip5> epl: är väl lite som android
<epl> är det ett "skal" till android?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> eget
<Philip5> så det är ubuntu på mobilen
<epl> så det använder glibc och x11 eller?
<Philip5> med anpassat gränssnitt för mobil
<Philip5> vet ej
<maxjezy> det läskiga i den videon är att mobilens riktiga syfte nämns inte alls
<maxjezy> jag vill kunna ringa med mina telefoner
<epl> hehe
<Philip5> syftet är att kunna spionera på dig maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5, aldrig att jag lägger in ubuntu på en telefon
<Philip5> så fort du går naken förbi mobilens kamera så kommer den börja streama till ubuntu
<maxjezy> har lagt smartphones bakom mig
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat steam till linux?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> jag blev sugen på att installera linux bara för att testa
<maxjezy> men vet inte vad ja ska installera riktigt
<Philip5> har du inte det alls installerat längre?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> åhå
<Philip5> svikare ;)
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> alltså, ubuntu har blivit så dåligt segt
<Philip5> därför man kör kubuntu :P
<Philip5> vad har du för cou då?
<Philip5> cpu
<maxjezy> jo, jag installerade kubuntu för ett par veckor sedan
<Philip5> jag har ju bara en Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz nu som jag knappt överklockar
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=42869
<maxjezy> där ser du min info
<Philip5> aha, du har en i7a
<Philip5> jag hade ju en 2600k tidigare
<Philip5> du har en 2600
<maxjezy> skumt
<Philip5> vad?
<maxjezy> är relativt säker på att det är 2600k jag haft tidigare
<maxjezy> men ja vet inte
<maxjezy> va äre för skillnad?
<Philip5> skillnaden är att du kan ändra multipplar på kärnorna för överklockning
<Philip5> inte bara ändra busshastigheten
<maxjezy> okej, så, vad är bäst?
<Philip5> har bara betydelse om man ska överklocka och vill ha mer kontroll
<maxjezy> misstänker att någon granne smugit in och bytt ut min cpu
<maxjezy> jaha, nej, cpu hastigheten är jag relativt nöjd med
<maxjezy> det får duga som det är, utan eller med k
<Philip5> jag kör min på 4,0 ghz nu
<Philip5> körde min 2600k på 4,4 ghz
<maxjezy> fast den gick pajj?
<Philip5> men den brända jag ju ut på 2,5 år
<maxjezy> jag behöver en ny fläkt till min tjejs dator
<maxjezy> det är en p4 tror jag
<maxjezy> eller en dualcore
<maxjezy> finns såna fläktar att köpa?
<Philip5> tror jag väl
<Philip5> jag har en sådan från zalman ligger här
<maxjezy> fan, det var en amd
<maxjezy> 3200 nått
<Philip5> har en sådan här för min äldre dator http://www.zalman.com/DataFile/product/CNPS9900ALED_b_01.jpg
<maxjezy> snygg
<maxjezy> här är det plastfläktar för hela slanten
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> men den är ju inte så fet som den jag har nu
<maxjezy> tror du visade den precis innan du blev pingtimeout för ett par dagar sedan
<maxjezy> varför kör du inte vätskekyld?
<Philip5> har aldrig riktigt gillat idéen
<Philip5> känns läskigt att ha en massa vätska i lådan
<maxjezy> jo, jag gillar inte vätska eller stål
<maxjezy> http://assets.hardwaresphere.com/uploads/2010/07/nxzt-phantom-full-tower-pc-case-white.jpg
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa något sånt
<maxjezy> vill ha en dator som är vit och av plast
<maxjezy> vet dock inte om det är plast de där
<maxjezy> http://cache.futurelooks.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/NZXT-Phantom-410-Crafted-Series-Chassis-12.jpg
<maxjezy> de där ser ju as-nice ut
<maxjezy> dottern har tuggat sönder scroller hjulet på musen
<madbear> Philip5: skaffa sån där som man slipper pilla med själv
<Barre> HeMan: raspbian
<madbear> har sån själv, funkar riktigt bra
<Peyam> suuuuuuup?
<Peyam> ingen e här?
<einand> kommer hem ifrån semeste, så har min router pajat
<maxjezy> nice, nya avsnitt av ancient aliens finns ute nu
<Philip5> nä om man skulle spela lite CoH
<maxjezy> näe
<einand> maxjezy: inte?
<maxjezy> tycker inte han ska spela CoH
<maxjezy> finns så mycket annat här i livet
<maxjezy> einand, var har du varit på semester?
<ehlu> Godkväll
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<ehlu> Någon som vet vart man kan beställa tangentbord till laptops? (emachines)
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<ehlu> Så jävla bajs jobbigt att mitt tangentbord börjar dampa ur på laptopen
<ehlu> escape glappar utav bara helvete
<maxjezy> tror det är lättare att köra det gamla "skaffa en kompis med likadan dator och byta ut knepet"
<ehlu> Hahaha
<maxjezy> svär på mina gamla lego-gubbar att kompisarna bytte nintendo-dosor med en när de hade spelat sönder sina på track-n-field
 * ehlu Foo Fighters <3
<einand> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<ehlu> Någon annan som har vänt på dygnet och ska dygna? :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-03
<ehlu> Ingen vaken?!
<veryape> jo
<ehlu> Yey!
<maxjezy> alltid vaken, nästan alltid naken.
<maxjezy> men nu blir det film
<ehlu> maxjezy: färsking
<ehlu> :)
<realubot> "Resultaten visar att vikten oftast är ett mindre problem än skräpmat och en stillasittande livsstil."
<realubot> Ännu ett bevis på att datorarbete är farligt.
<realubot> Stå upp när ni datorarbetar.
<Screedo> god morgon
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon fastighetsingenjören!
<Screedo> allt väl med realubot?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> morrn
<Screedo> morgon
<realubot> Screedo: Det är helt okej med mig.
<realubot> Vad händer i dag då tjejer?
<HakanS> Intressant med Ubuntu for phones.
<HakanS> Undrar vilka tillverkare som kan tänka sig att sälja den?
<Jenny_> jag försöker föra över filer från en extern disk, men får "Fel vid splice av fil: in/ut-fel" vet inte hur jag ska gå vidare
<SpaceCat5> Hej.
<SpaceCat5> Kan någon säga mig var jag kan köpa en minimal inspelningsstudio, eller snarare bara en låda där jag kan stå/sitta och sjunga i en mic, som verkligen är minimal men ändå stänger ute allt ljud utifrån och inte får ljud att färdas ut?
<SpaceCat5> Alltså, jag vill prata, sjunga och röstskådespela i den i ett rum i en lägenhet utan att folk utanför och runt hör vad jag säger.
<veryape> spacecat5: minimal inspelningsstudio.. det är en mic du vill ha eller?
<veryape> är ju bara att poppa den i line-in på din dator och spela in med valfritt inspelningsprogram
<veryape> mitt tips är att du tar dig till närmaste musikbörsen/jam och förklarar vad det är du vill åstadkomma och be dem komma med tips på vettiga micar i en för dig passande prisklass
<Coffe> Jenny_:  låter som det är fel på disken
<Jenny_> Coffe: jo..därav försöket att få över alla bilder
<SpaceCat5> veryape: Ja, där missade du totalt poängen.
<SpaceCat5> Vilket är väldigt konstigt eftersom jag förklarade den...
<veryape> jag tolkade minimal som "inte behöver feta inköp" inte som bärbar.. ah ok nu läste jag mer nogrannt
<veryape> well, då är mitt tips äggkartonger, de dämpar ljud sjukt bra
<veryape> vara kreativ med såna och vikväggar/sånadär väggar som man har i kontorslandsskap
<SpaceCat5> Dämpar de ljudet åt båda hållen?
<Coffe> Jenny_:  från den , eller till den ?
<Jenny_> Coffe: från den dåliga disken
<Coffe> Jenny_:  de ska finnas sätt, men jag kan inga i huvudet för att försöka läsa ut mer data från den
<andol> Jenny_: Hur bekväm är du med att använda terminalen?
<Coffe> andol:  uppgraderat vpn ?   har du tid någon dag ( inte idag ) hjälpa mig lite med yubikey
<Jenny_> andol: lite rostig i terminalen...men borde gå
<andol> Jenny_: Det jag skulle börja med är att använda ddrescue till läsa in en avbildning på blocknivå utav den externska disken, och sedan jobba mot den avbildningen i lugn och ro. Annars så riskerar varje ytterligare läsförsök mot den externa disken att göra problemet värre. Fördelen med ddrescue jämfört med vanliga dd är att det fortsätter läsa även vid trasig block.
<andol> Jenny_: Har du tillräckligt mycket utrymme på någon annan disk för att kunna göra en komplett avbildning utav den externa disken?
<andol> Coffe: Inte blivit av att titta på OpenVPN 2.3. Vad gäller Yubikey, fråga på, så får vi se ifall jag kan hjälpa.
<SpaceCat5> Jag kräver att samtliga i det här chattrummet lyssnar på den här gamla busringningen från år ~2000: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bslzc-18xIo
<Coffe> andol:  kan inte pilla med det nu  , men  frågar när jag har tid kolla på det
<andol> Coffe: Gör så.
<andol> Coffe: Förresten, vart det du som lade till mig på Google+ nu i morse? Lite osäker på mappning mellan nicket Coffe och vad du faktiskt heter :)
<Coffe> Andol .. ja de var jag
<Jenny_> andol: tack, ska kolla på ddrescue...för mig att jag tittat på det för flera år sen      jo, det finns diskyta
<andol> Jenny_: När du väl har avbildning på plats, och ifall du inte lyckas kopiera ut filerna genom att loop-back montera filen, kan det vara värt att titta på dessa två verktygen
<andol> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<andol> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<andol> Framförallt det sistnämda kan åstadkomma underverk, genom att helt kringgå filsystemet och enbart försöka konstruera filer från den rådata som ligger undertill.
<andol> Jenny_: Bara att hojta till ifall du har praktiska frågor kring hur ddrescue, loopback-montering, etc fungera.
<Coffe> Andol jag ska testa de där på min laptop disk .. vill flytta över den till en ssd, fast den är mindre å jag har några skadade block.
<Jenny_> andol: thanx
<thecpaptain> Nordea internet-legitimation till Ubuntu. Någon som känner sig manad ? =)
<thecpaptain> Tycker att det mesta lirar. Men slutklämmen funkar inte, och jag fattar inte vad det är som är fel.
<Jenny_> andol: har för mig att när jag använde photorec för flera år sen så fick jag bilderna med korrupt filnamn samt flera ex av varje. Men då var det kanske pga att allt var raderat innan...
<andol> Jenny_: Nej, med photorec så ska du inte förvänta dig att få tillbaks datan i någon överdrivet organiserad form, så det är förstås bättre ifall du kan accessa data via filsystemet.
<thecpaptain> Bank ID är installerat, den ser mitt certifikat från mitt Bankkort via kortläsaren. Men när jag försöker använda legitimationen så blir det felmeddelanden om osäker anslutning osv.
<SpaceCat5> "accessa" <-- Herregud...
<SpaceCat5> Folk älskar verkligen att våldta det svenska språket.
<Jenny_> andol: funderar lite om jag ska ge mig på det här...disken är ju inte ens min...killen som äger den har inte frågat efter den på ett år...
<andol> Jenny_: Har du inga filer du vet att du obehöver från disken så skulle jag då tillsvidare vänta. Liksom inte så att skadan blir värre utav disken får fortsätta vila på ett hyllplan.
<Jenny_> andol: :)
<veryape> spacecat5: när jag bodde hemma klädde vi ett rum i ägg-förpackningar där jag och mitt punk/hardcore-band repade, det dödade ljudet väldigt bra åt båda håll, dessutom mördar de ekot i "studion" bra
<andol> SpaceCat5: Tycker inte verbifering är överdrivet trasig, med tanke på att SAOL är helt okej med access som substantiv.
<andol> SpaceCat5: Däremot får du gärna bli lack när jag börjar referera till datorer som kompromissade :-)
<SpaceCat5> SAOL har spårat ut fullständigt på senare år.
<SpaceCat5> veryape: Hmm... intressant, men som sagt ogörligt i det här fallet.
<SpaceCat5> Dels är det ett fönster som tar upp nästan hela väggen åt ena hållet, dels en sunkig dörr åt andra.
<SpaceCat5> Plus att det skulle bli mycket äggätande...
<HakanS> SpaceCat5: Ta kontakt med ett snickeri och be dem göra en lagom stor låda till dig.
<SpaceCat5> Finns snickerier?
<thecpaptain> Någon som kan fixa till e-legitimation till Ubuntu? Har fixat det mesta, behöver hjälp att nå mållinjen
<SpaceCat5> Staten kan ta sin e-leg och köra upp någonstans.
<einand> SpaceCat5: är det bara en enel låda som skall göras, så brukar komunen ha sådana där snickerier som arbetslösa får jobba på, där dom gör en till självkostnads pris
<realubot> Och sedan monterar du ljuddämpningsdynor på lådans sidor.
<SpaceCat5> Hmm...
<realubot> Glöm inte syrgasmasken när du går in i lådan bara ...
<realubot> Jag har ett bättre förslag. Skaffa ett badkar och sjung under vatten.
<realubot> Eller sjung i duschen med duschmuntycket som mikrofon med strålen riktad mot dig.
<realubot> *duschmunstycket
<realubot> Eller sjung i en rymdhjälm med vacuum i.
<SpaceCat5> ...
<Wolf-hbg> Någon som vet om man kan installera ubuntu på en Ifone 3 ??
<andol> Wolf-hbg: Skulle gissa att det i sådant fall innefattar en del arbete med en lödkolv, etc.
<einand> realubot: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.484933/mobilt-ubuntu-pa-ces-2013
<Wolf-hbg> andol vad ska man då bygga om på den ??
<andol> Wolf-hbg: Jo, gissar nästan att det är det som skulle krävas.
<ehlu> datorfixarna.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=e642
<ehlu> jobbigt läge
<ehlu> 500 för nytt keyboard
<einand> ehlu: sätt ut en annons på blocket, att du köper en trasig maskin av samma modell som din för en hundring
<ehlu> ah.. smart
<ehlu> tack einand :)
<maxjezy> ehlu, ta det på avbetalning
<maxjezy> 14 kr i månaden har du råd med, även om det blir ett dyrt slutbelopp
<einand> stor skillnad på vad man kan betala, och vad man anser något är värt
<maxjezy> jo de klart, men 14 kr i månaden kan något vara värt, oavsätt om det inte är värt.
<HeMan> det är väl slutkostnaden man ska ta ställning till, inte månadskostnaden
<maxjezy> jag tycker man får väga det mot att lägga ut annonser och sökandet
<maxjezy> själv hade jag pyntat upp utan att ens tänka på det.
<HeMan> det är fortfarande slutkostnanden man ska väga mot
<maxjezy> jag är väl ung, wild and crazy.
<HeMan> och det faktum att dom kan göra en kreditprövning om man tar det på avbetalning
<HeMan> vissa långivare vill inte låna ut pengar om det gjorts för många kreditprövningar inom en viss tid
<HeMan> så hittar man sitt drömboende kan man råka ut för att man inte får låna till det för att man köpt ett tangentbord för 14 kr per månad
<maxjezy> ah, givetvis ska man betala kontant om man kan
<maxjezy> HeMan, även om det är färdigbetalt?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är mängden kreditprövningar per tidsenhet dom tittar på
<maxjezy> finns det papper man kan styrka färdigbetalningar i förtid borde det vara en fördel nästan
<HeMan> maxjezy: inte belopp eller om det är färdigbetalat
<maxjezy> HeMan, om du frågar en duktig ekonom skulle han faktiskt rekommendera ett lån till tangentbord framför husköp
<HeMan> maxjezy: heh
<einand> så, du kan tänka dig att köpa ett packet tugummi på avbetalning för 14kr/mån?
<maxjezy> einand, nja..
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är svårt att bo i ett tangentbord
<maxjezy> HeMan, visst men huslån är bara ett luftslott
<HeMan> maxjezy: som värmer om vintern
<maxjezy> tills ekonomin rasar totalt
<maxjezy> då tar banken allt, så har man inte ens hyresrätt.
<HeMan> maxjezy: bäst är att äga ett boende utan lån, samma som med tangentbordet
<maxjezy> jo, det klart
<maxjezy> det hade ekonomen som inte är korrupt sagt
<maxjezy> jag är givetvis i jäv med klarna faktura
<maxjezy> bäst är nog att rådfråga jonny och mathias på lyxfällan
<maxjezy> dom skulle piska en för frågan
<HeMan> känns väl inte så himla bra att fråga dom då
<einand> HeMan: därför dom slutat att "logga" kreditprövning
<HeMan> einand: ok
<einand> men visst, hela det systemet är sjukt
<HeMan> einand: har inte gjort kreditprövning på länge
<Coffe> einand:  så de spar inte längre kreditprövningar ?
<einand> känner vänner som fått avslag på banklån, pga att dom vände sig till flera banker samtidigt,
<einand> Coffe: resultatet sparas fortfarande
<einand> men oftast sker det internt numera
<Coffe> einand:  ok, kan du förklara ?
<einand> anlitar du kreditupplysningföretag A, så får du bara resultatet ifrån dom, så vänder du dig sedan till företag B, så ser inte dom det
<einand> inte som det var förr, när allt skickades till UC
<einand> så därför kan igentligen inte B se om du har (betalda) skulder hos A
<Coffe> okey, så ingen UC längre.-..  många kunder där jag jobbade sist.. som inte fick krediter för de vart förmånga förfrågningar.
<einand> Coffe: nja fungerar sådär med det där, tror var rätt nyligen det ändra sig.
<Coffe> de var kanske 6 år sedan jag jobbade i butik
<einand> Coffe: säker på att det var UC, och inte typ klarna/vismas interna register?
<einand> för dom är 100 gånger sjukare nu, pga detta
<Coffe> ja
<einand> ok
<Coffe> klarna fanns inte då
<einand> fast vill man vara helt rättvis mot sina kunder borde man lira någon onlinetjänst, ratsit eller annan onlinetjänst
<einand> så slipper dom ett register bakom sig
<Coffe> wasa kredit kollade alltid de som sökte kredit mot UC.. å hade dom mer än 3 slagningar på kort tid. så nekades det
<einand> sedan är det tråkigt att folk inte vet hur kmf och anmärkningar fungerar
<einand> menar, i teorin kan du leka med det i dussinet år, utan att få en anmärkning
<Coffe> bbl mat
<einand> visma avslår också, om man inte har inkomst (telia)
<einand> min inkomst taxerades inte i sverige ett tag, och då avslog dom mig :(
<realubot> einand: Ja, det ska bli intressant att se vad Canonicals mobil-Ubuntu går för jämfört med Android.
<Barre> Coffe: så, nu är jag igång med mina x10 prylar. heyu + domoniga. Nu är det bara att installera alla devices och börja konfigurera =)
<Barre> domotiga menar jag såklart
 * realubot funderar seriöst på att börja Twittra.
<realubot> Varför intervjuar Lehmann en ung rysk funktionär som stryker flaggor i JVM? Hittar hon ingen mer intressant person att intervjua?
<realubot> Tur att funktionären inte kunde engelska så att funktionären inte fattade Lehmanns dumma frågor.
<realubot> "Är det verkligen någon som saknar den? Datorn, vars enda funktion egentligen bara var att vara liten. Den föddes under en tids-period när de bärbara datorerna fortfarande var stora och klumpiga. Men med bara fem effektiva levnadsår – det senaste mest bestående av omfattande massdöd – är netbooken mer av en upphaussad parentes."
<realubot> Ja, så är det nog. Netbooken har inget att hämta i en värld av Ultabooks, surfplattor och smartfånar.
 * realubot har netbooks.
<andol> Tja, jag har en netbook som gör sig rätt bra som lätt hemmaserver :)
<Coffe> Barre:  va kul :)
<Barre> med tightvnc, kan jag ansluta (och ta över) :0 ?
<johanbr> jag vill ha en sån här: http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/17/bunnie-huang-is-building-a-laptop/
<johanbr> byggd av världens coolaste hårdvaruhacker
<gaisten> hah, stallmans nya laptop
<johanbr> det var ingen vidare reklamslogan :)
<gaisten> appråpå byggen, nån som gjort någe kul med en raspberrypi?
<johanbr> inte så mycket till bygge, men jag kopplade den till en usb-sensor och skrev ett pythonscript som plottar mätvärdena
<johanbr> temperatursensor dvs
<gaisten> 1-wire?
<johanbr> nej, en sån här: http://usb.brando.com/usb-hygro-thermometer-ii_p01154c035d015.html
<gaisten> aha, nice
<johanbr> diagram: http://nullinfinity.org/plot-2012-12-31.png
<gaisten> varmt å skönt på kvällen
<johanbr> jodå, fast det är den blå kurvan som är temperatur (grön är fuktighet)
<gaisten> tänkte min skulle bli en htpc
<gaisten> det var lätt ordnat, svårare att få upp en skärm på väggen...
<johanbr> aha...
<johanbr> har du den nyare varianten med 512 meg ram?
<gaisten> jupp, fick vänta 4 månader, så dom uppgraderade min beställning
<johanbr> ahh, okej... min är den gamla, tror det är lite för lite minne för att xbmc ska funka bra
<gaisten> surt :/
<johanbr> iofs kan man ju beställa en till utan att gå bankrutt
<gaisten> om man har tid över att vänta ja :)
<gaisten> dubbla pengen och köp den i sverige
<johanbr> fast den ena distributören är mycket snabbare än den andra
<johanbr> jag köpte från den långsamma först, men avbeställde och köpte från den snabbare (newark/farnell)
<gaisten> aha okej, trodde alla hade tvärslut
<gaisten> rs-computing köpte jag ifrån
<johanbr> det är den långsamma :)
<gaisten> jotack
<johanbr> efter jag hade väntat i två månader och fick ett mail om att det skulle ta tre månader till fick jag nog
<gaisten> du gick miste om minnet ;)
<johanbr> :)
<Peyam> hi biaaaaaaatches
<gaisten> hej
<Peyam> Finns ngn motsvarade software som Dreamweaver?
<gaisten> geany, bluefish
<gaisten> tror jag
<gaisten> utan att ha testat
<Peyam> ja de e inte lika bra
<Peyam> jag vill inte ha kod
<Peyam> vill bara designa en index sida
<Peyam> switch till windows då
<Peyam> hörs
<realubot> Hör på den. Windows. Tss ...
 * realubot gapskrattar.
<einand> realubot: absolut, men om inte annat så öppnar den upp för andra "riktiga" linux distros på mobilen
<einand> jag skulle vilja ha samma flexibilitet på mobilen som på datorn
<gaisten> switch till windows? hört talas om virtuella maskiner :)
<einand> gaisten: tyvär finns det ingen som pallar med grafik ännu
<einand> så leker med cad, 3d rendergin,  photoshop eller spelar spel så är det lite slött
<gaisten> ah, nej så är det ju, jag kör lättare grejer
<gaisten> fast tyngre grejer funkar bra i wine tycker jag
<gaisten> kör dota 2 tex
<gaisten> och andra spel
<realubot> "
<realubot> Arbetslinjen tog alliansen till regeringsmakten. Men efter sex år är regeringens jobbfacit magert, visar DN:s granskning. Mer än hälften av de åtgärder och reformer som genomförts för att öka sysselsättningen har haft ingen eller liten effekt.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det. Och glöm inte vem som informerade er om det.
<realubot> einand: Mjo.
<realubot> einand: Varför öppnar inte Android upp för "riktiga" linuxdistar på mobiler?
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan Android och Ubuntu när det kommer till just det?
<einand> för google vill inte ha det så
<David-A> realubot: är androidtelefoner låsta för andra OS? annars är det väl bara att installera när en dist är kompilerad för den cpun och har drivrutiner?
<realubot> David-A: Jag tror det är svårt att ersätta original-os med ett custom?
<realubot> David-A: Det brukar väl kräva att man jailbreakar telefonen, typ.
<realubot> Och då kanske garantin ryker?
<MaTachi> test
<Peyam> what?
<Peyam> test?
<Peyam> testa inget här
<David-A> jo
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> vem kan php?
<David-A> (jag kan inte, tycker det ser konstigt ut)
<David-A> appropå din fråga för 3-4 timmar sedan, om man bara ska göra en sida så kan man använda abiword, openoffice el libreoffice, skriva av sig själ och hjärta och sedan spara som html. (och spara som .odt som original om man vill ändra i framtiden)
<Peyam> jag switchade till windows o körde dreamweaver
<Peyam> vill till balkongen o runkar
<Peyam> e det olagligt?
<David-A> om du betalat för en laglig kopia av dreamweaver tror jag inte det är olagligt
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> de säljer inte ens dreamweaver mx
<David-A> Peyam: har du provat KompoZer? finns i förråden och grafiskt gränssnitt ungfär som ordbehandling, knappar för att göra länkar, tabeller osv
<Peyam> nej men jag e klar
<Peyam> jag behöver bara justera koden
<Peyam> den kan jag göra i vad som helst
<David-A> Peyam: i abiword kan man lägga in html-länk med att markera orden som ska länkas och sedan Insert>Hyperlink (och sedan spara som html förståss)
<Peyam> aa
<Peyam> det sant
<Peyam> tack
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-04
<realubot> Vem behöver ett program för att programmera?
<realubot> Jag trodde att alla hårdinar kodade i plain text.
<realubot> *hårdingar
<einand> realubot: det är ju mesigt, en riktig hårdin kodar maskinkod direkt mot hårdvaran
<David-A> på hålkort behövs inget program, för plain text behövs emacs
<realubot> einand: Sant.
<realubot> einand: Dock väldigt få som är så hårda.
<realubot> Därför brukar man räkna folk som kodar i plain text som hårdingar också.
<Peyam> realubot: Jag orkar inte lära mig html
<einand> du måste kunna html om du skall koda i dreamweaver ;)
<realubot> Att använda en IDE är ju på gränsen till fusk
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<gaisten> emacs ftw
<HeMan> vim is tha shit
<HeMan> vimcasts.org är för övrigt rätt bra
<Peyam> einand: nää jag kör bara med designer
<Peyam> orka lära sig html
<Peyam> http://kurdanforum.comule.com/
<Peyam> Kolla va snygg jag gjort den här
<Peyam> fast den funkar inte
<Peyam> hahah
<gaisten> kanske vore bra att lära sig lite html ;)
 * David-A har just upptäckt att det spelar roll när man transcodar med x264 om subq=6 eller subq=9, den senare blir bättre motionvectors men tar 15% mer tid
<einand> David-A: hum...
<einand> David-A: vad transcodar du ifrån?
<David-A> s v t p l a y
<David-A> kul att se motionvektiorer i verkligheten:  mplayer -lavdopts vismv=7 Kortfilm.avi
<einand> David-A: multiplexa i stället, för dom sänder redan i h-264
<einand> David-A: ffmpeg.exe -i {$1} -vcodec copy -acodec libvo_aacenc  -ac 2 -ab 160k -ar 48000 {$1}.mp4
<einand> David-A: prova den, och konventeringen kommer ske på 1 minut
<einand> exakt den kör jag från svtplay för att kunna spela upp på min ipad
<maxjezy> Hej!
<maxjezy> nej, skämt och sidor.
<Peyam> skämt och sidor
<Peyam> eller skämt åt sido?
<maxjezy> jag har ett netbook moderkort med allt på, dvs, en netbook utan tangentbord musplatta och skärm
<Peyam> blää
<maxjezy> just nu funkar den till extern skärm, just för den har ett operativsystem i sig, så den bootar upp på vga kontakt när operativsystemet laddat
<maxjezy> men ingenting innan det.
<maxjezy> kan man göra ändringen provisorisk, att den visar bios på extern skärm
<maxjezy> tro?
<maxjezy> perfekt som en liten server
<Peyam> vad är server?
<Peyam> jag fattar inte dert
<Peyam> läge rman hemsidor på den?
<maxjezy> nej, man fiffar och leker
<Peyam> på riktigt?
<maxjezy> finns ju tusentals användningsområden för ett sånt här kort
<Peyam> s å man måste köpa webhotell?
<maxjezy> inbyggd dator i bilen tex
<maxjezy> de gör man väl hur man vill
<Peyam> eller kan man köra på egen server?
<maxjezy> klart man kan
<maxjezy> har du aldrig gjort en egen irc server?
<Peyam> nee
<Peyam> gjorde en gång men misslyckades
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> aja, att ha en ircserver på lan är ju nice iaf
<Peyam> så jag kan köpa en gammal dator och använda den som webhotell?
<maxjezy> sitta och chatta med andra landeltagare
<maxjezy> jo om du vill
<Peyam> är den snabb då?
<maxjezy> beror på dator och din lina
<maxjezy> och hur du optimerar den
<maxjezy> men varför göra ett webhotel?
<Peyam> jag la min hemsida på 000webhost
<Peyam> fett med dåligt
<maxjezy> har du köpt domän då?
<Peyam> nää
<Peyam> http://kurdanforum.comule.com/
<Peyam> php koden funkar inte
<Peyam> fan
<David-A> einand: nej re-contain med ffmpeg blev inte bra. visar bara i-ramarna. motsv re-contain med mencoder ger hela bilden men kan inte söka/snabbspola.
<einand> David-A: skapa ett index då
<David-A> einand: bara -idx hjälper inte. man kan extrahera video o re-coda ljud med mencoder och re-contain med mp4box, så blir det bra (med atit-for-mycket-i-jul-bara-bra-for-halsan.ts), men inte alltid
<einand> David-A: ok, hum. fungerar iaf tillräkligt bra för mig ;)
<David-A> einand: du kanske har modernare grejer, sitter fortfarande med 10.04 lts här.
<Peyam> kan ngn säga hur man gör
<Peyam> den där phpbb
<einand> Peyam: man laddar ner det från phpbb websida, och installerar det
<Peyam> jag har gjort det
<Peyam> försöker få den här funka
<Peyam> https://wiki.phpbb.com/Practical.Displaying_posts_and_topics_on_external_pages
<einand> du vill skriva egen kod?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> Jag vill at den ska skriva ut senaste topic
<Peyam> http://kurdanforum.comule.com/
<Peyam> här e min hemsida
<Peyam> den skriver inte ut ngnting
<Peyam> alls
<Peyam> och inge error
<einand> vad säger logfilen?
<Peyam> logg?
<Peyam> jag fattar inte sånt
<Peyam> kan du hjälpa mig?
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/VR7s2HEc
<ehlu> Gokväll
<ehlu> Morrn
<johanbr> ehlu: kväll till morgon på en timme? :)
<ehlu> Jo, jag vaknade nyss
<ehlu> Eller för ett tag sen
<ehlu> Har fan vänt på dygnet :/
<ehlu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8D7UuveRNM haha så jävla rolig
<andol> Någon mer än jag som tycker det känns lite småjobbigt att SixXS:s svenska ändpunkt har varit nere sedan (sent) igårkväll? :)
<ehlu> Hur installerar man en speciell font? Lägger man den i ~/.fonts och sen fc-cache?
<ehlu> Jepp, det fungerade
<Screedo> god morgon
<ehlu> morrn Screedo
<Screedo> allt väl?
<ehlu> Joda, längtar till jobbet.. har varit ledig för länge nu
<ehlu> :P
<einand> andol: Hur påverkar det mig?
<ehlu> :Q
<ehlu> oups
<andol> einand: Det beror helt på ifall du nyttjar SixXS för att tunnla en IPv6-anslutning eller ej.
<einand> jag har en isp som ger mig ipv6 utan att tunnla
<andol> Trevligt
<einand> jypp
<andol> Vilka? Som hemmanät alt företagsnät?
<einand> är väl en av de få fördelarna med telia
<einand> hemma
<einand> Telia ADSL
<andol> Jo, det får de faktiskt pluspoäng för.
<einand> kan igentligen inte hitta någon nackdel
<einand> prismässigt ligger dom bra till med
<einand> uppetider på suporten är väl så där, därimot är väl 06-22.30
<einand> men brukar iaf kunna hjälpa till
<SpaceCat5> Fan vad svårt precis ALLT ska vara då...
<SpaceCat5> NÃ¥gon som kan en massa om ljud?
<SpaceCat5> Jag vill bygga ett ljudbås som inte släpper ut ljud.
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar.
<HakanS> God middag realubot.
<hplc> jag fattar det inte, varje gång jag skriver "   /list sökord      "    så krashar X-chat Gnome
<realubot> SP2 i Ubuntu: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=57372&p=459834#p459834
<realubot> HakanS: Vad händer i dag då?
<HakanS> realubot: Pluggar. Ska även ringa om praktikplats.
<HakanS> realubot: Själv då?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska göra i dag. Äta middag står på schemat. Annars är dagen ett oskrivet blad som det ser ut nu.
<realubot> Dagens stora utmaning blir att lista ut VAD jag ska äta till middag. Vem har sagt att livet är enkelt?
<realubot> HakanS: Har du någon bra praktikplats på G då?
<HakanS> realubot: Det är några jag pratat med tidigare, som jag ska kontakta igen.
<larsemil> alltså jag försöker klona en hemsida, inklusive externa css och jpg och bilder. får inte till det med httrack. någon som vet?
<realubot> larsemil: Maybe baby: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<larsemil> tar inte externa css och js
<realubot> larsemil: Utan --domains website.org?
<realubot> Så kanske den gör det?
<realubot> Du får filtrera på .css eller något så du slipper allt externt.
<realubot> Eller med wget -m som dom tipsar om i kommentarerna?
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte. Jag brukar inte sno sajter på nätet.
<realubot> Fråga maxjezy. Han höll ju på och laddade ner hela Internet förr. Han borde veta hur man laddar ner en sajt.
<larsemil> vill sig inte helt ändå
<realubot> Nehe. :(
<larsemil> nu så
<larsemil> när man hittade på hur man ignorerade robots.txt så gick det bra.
<hplc> finns det nån gadget eller dylikt för pastebin på skrivbordet?, skulle slippa växla mellan textfiler och browser stup i ett
<hplc> "nautilus pastebin configurator" verkar lite överdriven, nautilus vilar väl alltid ovanpå KDE? eller är den grafiska filhanteraren oberoende av sin miljö?
<andol> Sådärja, nu har min VPS fått sig en /56. Dags att sätta VPN-tunnel, och lösa hemma-IPv6 den vägen istället :)
<Coffe> andol:  grattis
<Coffe> någon som vet varför sixxs pop är nere i stockholm ?
<andol> Coffe: Japp, för att motivera mig till att ta tag i ovan nämnda projekt :P
<HeMan> jag borde sätta upp en anycast ipv6-tunnel och/eller en via kontoret känner jag
<Coffe> andol: ahh  ,
<HeMan> också lite less att stockholms-pop'en är nere
<andol> Fint att kanalen kan agera lite stöd-grupp :)
<HeMan> kan man på något enkelt sätt packa upp en .deb utan att installera den?
<HeMan> jag tänkte cherrypicka lite libbar
<HeMan> ah! verkar vara ar-format
<andol> HeMan: Jupp, och vill du vara lite mera högnivå finns det även "dpkg -x filnamn.deb ./sökväg/"
<HeMan> andol: för sent! :)
<andol> HeMan: Kommer säkert fler deb-filer :)
<larsemil> HeMan: andol idoutils? något ni har koll på?
<HeMan> andol: antagligen
<andol> larsemil: ringer ingen klocka.
<HeMan> larsemil: fick göra en apt-cache search idoutils...
<HeMan> larsemil: ah! för att peta in icinga/nagios-prylar i databas
<larsemil> precis
<HeMan> larsemil: inte något jag hållit på med tyvärr
<larsemil> inte så många andra heller.
<larsemil> :(
<andol> larsemil: Däremot är jag helt för att du fokuserar på din övervaknings-infrastruktur :-)
<Peyam> Tjena
<HeMan> Ha! HeMan - omodernt utskriftssystem: 1-0!
<Peyam> Nä men tjena Heman
<Peyam> wazaaaaaaap man?
<HeMan> Peyam: haloj!
<HeMan> Peyam: ute hos kund som har en applikation som kräver lprng
<HeMan> Peyam: och en annan applikation som kräver cups
<Peyam> vet varken var cups eller iprng e
<Peyam> d
<HeMan> Peyam: och cups och lprng är goda vänner så länge demonerna går på olika servrar
<Peyam> menar du two girls one cup?
<HeMan> Peyam: men här måste dom samsas i samma maskin
<Peyam> potato poootato
<HeMan> mer two old farts and one cups
<andol> Coffe: För att OpenVPN ska vilja prata IPv6 på ett tun så verkar den enheten även behöva tilldelas en IPv4-address?
<Coffe> andol: har för mig det ja
 * andol muttrar lite om osyggheter...
 * larsemil vill ha en kvm maskin på någon annans nät.... *visslar och tittar på barre*
<Coffe> larsemil:  he he he
 * Peyam orka rinte plugga
<Barre> larsemil: bara tuta och köra, vad har du för krav? kan inte ge några garantier på någonting då jag blandannat saknar UPS :)
<HeMan> Barre: hur många externa adresser har du?
<HeMan> Barre: ipv4 that is
<Barre> HeMan: där i ligger problemet, jag kan inte få fast IP.. de vägrar leverera det på "öppen fiber", vet inte hur många (skulle gissa på fem) MAC-addresser godkänns från mig... men jag är osäker..
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: jag har inte heller fast ip, men dhcp-scopet är så pass stort att jag har semi-fast ip
<Barre> HeMan: så känner jag att det är för mig åsså :/ men kan ju inte lita på det.
<hplc> blir inte klok på detta, /etc/aliases finns i ubuntu 12.04 men inte i slackware?
<HeMan> Barre: 8 mac-adresser kan jag registrera
<HeMan> Barre: ska få tummen ur och slänga in lite vlanmac på routern
<hplc> kan man inte peka och omdirigera vart root mejlen ska istället i slack?
<HeMan> hplc: det kan vara beroende på vad den kör, sendmail, postfix, exim eller liknande
<hplc> sendmail, postfix, fetchmail och dovecot är installerat
<HeMan> varför har du både sendmail och postfix?
<hplc> tänkte att mina gmail och hotmail skulle hämtas och långtidslagras i min SMS server
<hplc> båda kom med i min default install
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> kolla vilken som används och var den har sin aliases-fil
<hplc> hmm hur var det nu man high-lightade någons nick / addresserade någon?
<hplc> inget är ändrat, har inte kommit längre än att postfix är steg 1
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> jag har inte kört slackware detta årtusende så jag kan inte hjälpa med specifika frågor
<Peyam> vad händer ikväll
<HeMan> jag hoppas att jag får åka hem
<Barre> HeMan: skulle det innebära att jag kan regga fler IP på samma fysiska NIC m.h.a. vlanmac?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<Barre> HeMan: fantastiskt...
 * Barre gör en ny anteckning i "todo"-listan
<gaisten> kör ni med ipv6 publikt eller?
<gaisten> eller kör ni en sån där gateway som översätter till ipv4
<gaisten> relay kankse det heter
<Barre> gaisten: http://www.sixxs.net/    ipv6-tunnel brukar det kallas
<gaisten> aha
<gaisten> tackar, ska kika på det
<johanbr> hplc: till att börja med, vilken MTA tänker du använda? postfix eller sendmail?
<hplc> postfix
<johanbr> då är det nog bra att börja med att avinstallera sendmail för att undvika kollisioner
<johanbr> och sen, vad säger "postconf -n |grep aliases" ?
<hplc> root@slackware:~# postconf -n |grep aliases
<hplc> alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases
<hplc> alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases, nis:mail.aliases
<hplc> newaliases_path = /usr/sbin/newaliases
<johanbr> då ska det bara vara att ändra i /etc/mail/aliases och sen köra "newaliases"
<johanbr> (för att dirigera om mail till root dvs)
<hplc> ska dovecot ligga i mellan "lagren" postfix och thunderbird ?
<johanbr> kan man kanske säga
<johanbr> dovecot är en IMAP/POP-server som t.ex. thunderbird kan prata med
<hplc> i /mail/aliases är allt dirigerat till root och slutligen root dirigerat till administrator
<johanbr> Barre, HeMan : kör ni radvd för IPv6-adresser till LAN? eller DHCPv6?
<HeMan> johanbr: radvd för närvarande
<johanbr> på routern?
<HeMan> johanbr: ska köra dhcpv6 också är tanken
<johanbr> "också" ? vad vinner man på att köra båda?
<johanbr> hplc: låter väl normalt
<Philip5> helg!! :D
<johanbr> själv har jag ordnat IPv6 fram till routern, men har inte orkat konfigurera radvd eller DHCPv6
<hplc> johanbr så dom senaste sex timmarna har jag försökt laga nåt som aldrig var trasigt? :S
 * hplc vill ha en självmords-HOWTO
<johanbr> hplc: trasigt och trasigt... det är inget direkt fel i den konfigurationen, men det kanske inte är vad du vill ha
<HeMan> johanbr: android klarar inte dhcpv6
<johanbr> aha...
<HeMan> johanbr: och jag vill ha reverse-dns för mina arbetsstationer
<hplc> johanbr postfix och dovecot är uppe och snurrar, vad jag vill åstadkomma är att den via cron eller AT hämtar och lagrar all mejl tills den dag vill radera det permanent eller införliva det i en LDAP som också är uppe och spinner "på tomgång"
<johanbr> hplc: hämtar mail varifrån?
<hplc> nej! snart börjar han ta betalt :D
<hplc> Gmail respektive Hotmail
<johanbr> gmail kan du hämta via IMAP eller POP mha fetchmail
<johanbr> hotmail vet jag inte
<hplc> ok
<hplc> finns det ett motsvarande "själv-test" inom mejl?, liknande att pinga sin egen address?, typ maila sig själv internt?
<HeMan> tror det finns något som heter gotmail för att hämta a la fetchmail
<hplc> gotmail är förlegat , out of date säger guiderna
<johanbr> hplc: det är bara att skicka ett mail till en lokal adress med valfri mailklient
<johanbr> eller köra "telnet localhost 25" och prata SMTP "för hand"
<HeMan> ok
<hplc> johanbr root@slackware:~# telnet localhost 25
<hplc> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<hplc> Connected to localhost.
<hplc> Escape character is '^]'.
<hplc> 220 slackware.workgroup.lan ESMTP Postfix
<HeMan> HELO
<realubot> Vad är UPS?
<HeMan> i vilket sammanhang?
<realubot> Och nej, Google fungerar fortfarande inte på min dator.
<realubot> HeMan: I det sammanhanget som Barris skrev.
<HeMan> realubot: Uninterruptible power supply
<HeMan> realubot: batteribackup
<maxjezy> LIONUX, va tycker ni om det namnet
<johanbr> alternativt, Unreliable Parcel Service
<maxjezy> håller på och gör en egen linuxdist och tänker lite på namn nu
<johanbr> hplc: se http://www.anta.net/misc/telnet-troubleshooting/smtp.shtml för hur man pratar SMTP med telnet
<HeMan> maxjezy: maxux
<HeMan> maxjezy: ?
<HeMan> maxjezy: eller sux max?
<HeMan> kan man göra en dry run med fetchmail?
<vax_> hej, jag har problem med att få igång ett nätverkskort
<vax_> så här ser min lshw -C network ut
<vax_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495841/
<maxjezy> HeMan, inte lika bra
<maxjezy> :)
<vax_> och det här säger ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495844/
<vax_> modulen atl1c är laddad
<vax_> vet inte vad jag ska göra härnäst
<vax_> löste det :)
<rick_a> Hallå?
<maxjezy> jo hallå
<rick_a> de är dom närmast sörjande som är i Ubuntu sv chatten :P hur duktig är du på ubuntu?
<Philip5> rick_a: maxjezy är värsta gurun men blygsam
<rick_a> haha
<Barre> johanbr: DHCPv6 kör jag
<realubot> "Problemet för KB är att det varje vecka samlas lika mycket digital information på nätet som man har bevarat i arkiven från hela 1800-talet."
<realubot> Informationssamhället.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/nu-maste-kb-arkivera-internet
 * realubot twittrar.
<rick_a> hallå?  nå Ubuntu genier här inne
<HakanS> !fraga | rick_a
<ubot2> rick_a: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<rick_a> verkar så dött här inne så känns som att man lär fråga.
<rick_a> men okej. går de o få igång Microsoft webcam modell Vx-1000?
<einand> någon här som inte är extrem paranoid, som har lust att kolla en grej?
<phibxr> Prova i #there_is_no_conspiracy
<phibxr> einand, lyckades det?
<coffe> Barre,  hur går det med x10 ?
<einand> phibxr: http://3gdev.com/ipad/geo/index.php
<phibxr> einand, Den var ju fel på... långa vägar.
<einand> ok
<phibxr> einand, Olof Palmes Gade är inte ens i närheten. Det var lite lustigt att det var en svensk stadsminister dock. :P
<phibxr> einand, Rätt stad åtminstone, Köpenhamn. :)
<einand> phibxr: dra igång den på mobilen, och starta gps:n
<maxjezy> smart tv innehåller väl någon version av androidliknande sak
<maxjezy> kan man byta ut den?
<einand> maxjezy: teorin, ja, praktiken nej
<maxjezy> hade varit koolt med en typ quadcore tv opensource
<maxjezy> hackervänlig
<einand> själv vill jag inte ha det alls
<einand> jag vill ha en korkad tv
<maxjezy> ja testade precis spela in film från tv till hårddisk
<maxjezy> funkade smidigt
<einand> det enda tv:n skall ha, är en hdmi port
<maxjezy> wifi
<einand> nix
<einand> inget annat
<maxjezy> jo, fett smidigt att streama
<einand> inte ens fjärrkontroll
<maxjezy> slippa sladdar
<einand> jag har bara 1 synlig sladd till min tv, det är strömmkabeln
<einand> och då har jag fullt stöd för nästan allting
<einand> nästa gång jag köper tv, kommer jag köpa en 64" "monitor"
<maxjezy> fanns två st 50" monitorer här för 600kr st
<maxjezy> för ett par dagar sedan
<maxjezy> såldes på några sekunder efter att annonserna las ut
<maxjezy> men men, ja är nöjd med 32"
<maxjezy> använder den som datorskärm mest
<einand> iaf, vill inte ha något "smart" i tv:n alls
<einand> eftersom det oftast lever väldigt kort tid
<einand> bättre att ha en extern box som sköter det smarta, så kan man hålla den uppdaterad
<maxjezy> wifi är ju endå här för att stanna
<einand> med den hårdvara, och mjukvara som behövs
<einand> wifi sätter du ju i boxen
<maxjezy> äh, bättre i tv, så slipper man box
<einand> blir för stort och klumpigt
<maxjezy> jag har kopplat ett netbook moderkort bakom tvn
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> så ja har min smarta del där
<maxjezy> smart tv skiter jag i, men hade varit roligt om det gick att utveckla appar själv till den
<maxjezy> bara som en "rolig grej"
<johanbr> maxjezy: det finns hackad firmware till samsung-tv
<maxjezy> min tv kör ubuntu 10.04
<maxjezy> johanbr, jag kör philips
<maxjezy> philips har ju faktiskt svenska rötter
<maxjezy> lite som volvo
<einand> på vilket sätt då?
<einand> vet att Volvo startade i sverige
<maxjezy> einand, jag har en micro från philips
<maxjezy> det står, made in sweden på den
<maxjezy> den är väl från 1980 säkert
<einand> och där tar likheterna med volvo slut
<maxjezy> plåten är säkert lika tjock med :)
<einand> du får uppdatera wikipedia
<maxjezy> näh, sanningen får aldrig uppdagas
<maxjezy> finns det några kända metorder för att ta vara på materialet en tv spelar in via dator?
<maxjezy> eller kan endast tv'n spela upp materialet?
<einand> maxjezy: oftast är det DRM skadat
<maxjezy> fan va tråk
<phibxr> einand, Vad spelar DRM in om du gör en direkt rip av det som visas på skärmen?
<maxjezy> på philips forum läser jag "the TV formats the HDD with EXT3 - this file format you cannot read on the PC."
<maxjezy> ext3, är inte det linux shit?
<phibxr> maxjezy, EXT2 och EXT4 är åtminstone
<phibxr> maxjezy, ser ut som EXT3 är också. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<maxjezy> ah, men senare läser jag.
<maxjezy> hey are encrypted and bundled with the TV. So - no possibilties to backup or edit the files.
<johanbr> maxjezy: kanske värt att prova att formattera en hd med ext3 utan kryptering, och se om tv:n känner igen den
<einand> phibxr: för de flesta enheter, som känner till lägger på en egen kryptering
<phibxr> einand, Var det där en limerick?
<maxjezy> johanbr, ja ska testa det, och testa läsa det jag spelat in nu på en linuxdator med.
<maxjezy> se vad jag ser.
<einand> oeblink: ingen aning, inte med avsikt iaf
<einand> phibxr:
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-05
<ehlu> Gokvll
<hplc> hylafax i en default install, om man varken har telejack, modem eller fax.....finns det nåt skäl att ha kvar det?
<ehlu> Vakna folket
<johanbr> hplc: svårt att tro det
<hplc> johanbr: vilket?
<hplc> johanbr: aha, ja det ja, hade glömt av hylafax
<andol> morgens
<johanbr> god morgon
<gaisten> morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> go' förmiddag
<bamsefar> Morrn
<ehlu> Morrn
<andol> Barre: Ok, idag var det nästan du som vann nerd-referansandet :)
<Barre> andol: hehe... jag försöker ;)
<Barre> HeMan: hade du någon erfarenhet av domotiga?
<Barre> coffe: det går grejt, har kopplat in några devices och skapat regler, så nu när jag går in i arbetsrummet så tänds lamporna och skrämarna slås på. nödvändigt, knappast. Roligt? You bet =)
<epzil0n> närvarostyrning är väl najs :)
<andol> coffe: Jomentitta, där är du ju :) Gällande OpenVPN så visade det sig att jag klarade mig med med 2.2 för den IPv6 funktionalitet jag var ute efter (p2p tun).
<Barre> roligt om inte annat... kan sätta på "inspelnings mode" också, och sen spela upp när man är på semester. Det är i.o.f.s. en bra sak
<andol> Barre: Borde väl dessutom öppna möljigheterna för en del schyssta practical jokes? :)
<Barre> andol: sant =)
<HeMan> Barre: inte mer än att jag startat det och sett att den hittade min rfxcom
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<Barre> HeMan: ok..   själv har jag dammat av mina gamla x10 pryttlar.. har fått igång det och börjat leka lite.. när jag sen bygger vidare, vad bör man köra då? är tellstick "da shit" eller?
<jenny> är det någon som fått igång "gotomeeting" i ubuntu? http://www.gotomeeting.se
<realubot> jenny: Vad är det för skitprogram?
<realubot> https://support.citrixonline.com/en_US/GoToMeeting/help_files/GTM010003?title=System+Requirements
<realubot> Kör man det direkt i webbläsaren eller?
<realubot> "Currently Linux operating systems are not supported by GoToMeeting, either to host or join a meeting. However, GoToMeeting does support Mac-based organizers and attendees."
<realubot> Det verkar inte som om det fungerar nej.
<realubot> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7079
<realubot> Garbage
<realubot> Använd Skype.
<andol> realubot: Nu tycker jag iofs inte att det verkar som om Skype tillhandahåller riktigt samma funktaionlitet som GoToMeeting, även om det förstås verkar finnas ett visst överlap. Sen känns det ju lite onödigt att kalla ett program du inte har någon erfarenhet för skitprogram.
<realubot> andol: Det lät som ett lågbudgetprogram.
<realubot> Men jag sa så mest för att verka tuff inför tjejen.
<einand> nu är väl förstås realubot åskikt om skype rätt, det är ett riktigt skit program
<einand> enda sedan microsoft tog över det, har det blivit sämre för varje uppdatering
<Unk1> Hej, Någon som känner till någon Facebook Notfier till Fluxbox?
<jenny> realubot: GoToMeeting är inget jag har valt, det är något jag är tvingad till för att få del av det jag behöver lära mig.
<ehlu> Gokväll
<maxjezy> tjena
<ehlu> Hmm vad blir det för film ikväll då
<ehlu> Såg den här Lawless igår, jävligt bra var den
<ehlu> Som på beställning einand !
<ehlu> Oups, ePax menade jag!
<ePax> ehlo
<ePax> ehlu
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Jobbar du eller?
<ehlu> Din lilla sparris
<ePax> Nix... fixar lite en grej
<ehlu> Med din lilla sparris? Hahaha
<ePax> haha
<ehlu> Tipsa om en bra film nu för fan
<ehlu> Jag såg Lawless igår, jävligt fet
<ehlu> Vill ha nåt liknande :)
<ePax> Colombiana
<ehlu> Du har redan sagt den för nån månad sen
<ehlu> Tyckte den sög :P
<ePax> Har du sätt den?
<ePax> Den var skit bra
<ehlu> Jupp
<ehlu> Nae :P
<ePax> Taken 2?
<ePax> Jag såg ettan den var bra
<ehlu> Hm.. ne vill se någon bra kriminalare :P
<ePax> Resident evil den som kom ut 2012
<ehlu> Har du sett J. Edgar ?
<ePax> nope
<ehlu> Den har fått rätt dålig kritik
<ehlu> Har fått en ny favorit skådis, Tom Hardy
<ehlu> Så jävla bra asså
<Shaz_> hej
<Shaz_> Har en fråga angående GRUB, vill gärna radera det. Någon som känner sig manad att hjälpa till? :)
<johanbr> Shaz_: fråga på, så svarar folk om de kan
<Shaz_> najs :)
<Shaz_> Jag har tidigare haft 2 partitioner, ena med Win och andra med Ubuntu. Då använde jag Grub i booten. Nu gjorde jag så att jag installerade över allt med nya ubuntu 12.10.
<Shaz_> Men Grub återstår i booten, så hur tar jag bort det?
<Shaz_> Jag har alltså numera endast Ubuntu 12.10 installerat, och jag valde i installationen att skriva över allt innehåll på HDn, men det verkar som att Grub-delen stannat kvar?
<johanbr> Shaz_: den borde ha skrivits över
<johanbr> kan du boota ubuntu 12.10 nu?
<Shaz_> joda den funkar
<Shaz_> stör mig bara på Grub som loadas i början
<Shaz_> när man startar upp
<Shaz_> Den fyller liksom ingen funktion
<johanbr> vad menar du? det är grub som startar ubuntu
<Shaz_> Jag är lite newbie kanske jag borde säga. :)   Men kan man inte bara få"datorn att starta Ubuntu direkt när man startar datorn? måste ett Grubfönster dyka upp och vänta på att man ska välja "ubuntu" eller några andra versioner av ubuntu?
<maxjezy> se, john dies at the end
<Shaz_> Kan man helt enkelt hoppa över Grub-delen när man startar datorn, så att ubuntu startas direkt utan att Grub frågar om det?
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-06
<einand> Shaz_: går att göra grub osynlig
<Shaz_> einand: tack, hur gör jag då?
<einand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Shaz_> einand: du menar att jag ska göra enligt delen "Hidden"?
<Shaz_> Hur var det man gjorde nu igen för att få rättighet att ändra vissa känsliga filer, om tex grub-filen? Sudo nånting eller hur?
<Shaz_> ok, hittade det :)
<jetson53> Hej
<jetson53> vet någon hur man får ubuntu 12.10 att starta direkt utan att visa grub?
<ehlu> Varför starta utan GRUB?
<ehlu> Morrn!
<Richiie> Tja! någon som vet var man kan få tag i ett billigt kontrollerkort?
<Richiie> Aka SATA-kort
<Richiie> när sata portarna på ens Mobo inte räcker till
<ehlu> Kollat typ, webhallen, komplett, dustin?
<ehlu> Blocket? :P
<Richiie> har kollat blocket.. none there
<Richiie> webhallen ~ 390 kr
<Richiie> rätt dyrt imo
<Richiie> dustin verkar dock ha mer åt min prisklass
<ehlu> Jag har nog ett ännu större problem, jag letar efter ett nytt tangentbord till min laptop.. Finns nytt för en femhundring :P
<ehlu> Älskar ju min laptop :-P
<Richiie> sluta göra ":-p"
<ehlu> Om jag skulle köpa en ny laptop med samma hårdvara skulle den väl gå på en 2500 kanske, men jag vill ju inte slänga den bara för tangenterna är cp
<Richiie> nej det känns onödigt.
<ehlu> mjo
<ehlu> Vafan vaknade man 06.00 för :O
<realubot> God morgon tjejer.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad menar du?
<_Trullo> ehlu, vilken laptop?
<ehlu> emachines
<ehlu> e642
<ehlu> tror jag
<ehlu> nej
<ehlu> e6 nånting har den inte här
<_Trullo> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-Acer-Emachines-E525-E625-E725-E627-Keyboard-US-/320751368858?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4aae457a9a
<_Trullo> KÖP
<ehlu> hade en polare som kanske hade en trasig dator
<ehlu> samma modell så isåfall tar jag keyboarden där ifrån
<jenny> realubot: det verkar gå att ringa in till ett GoToMeeting via skype :) dock vet jag inte om jag kan se det som visas då
<ehlu> ePax, :)
<ePax> ehlooo
<coffe> kan inte bestämma mig för om jag ska testa dra in ubuntu på min padda
<jacklk> Hej
<Shaz> Hej, jag har precis installerat Ubuntu 12.10 på mina föräldrars några år gamla dator (Pentium 4 3.4GHz x2, 1Gb minnne). Allt funkar jättebra, men målet med att gå från Windows till Ubuntu var att snabba upp vardagsprocesserna (dvs internet, youtube, mail). Jag tycker däremot att själva OS och youtube går lite väl segt ändå. Finns det något som jag möjligtivs kan göra åt detta? Det är ju ändå inte en sååå dål
<t^> Shaz testa kör sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<t^> och logga in utan all onödig grafik ;P
<Shaz> t^: tack, men vad gör det kommandot exakt? Det blir en enklare grafikversion av Ubuntu?
<t^> du tankar hem lite junk så du kan få ditt ubuntu att se ut som det gjorde för något år sedan
<t^> enklare gui
<Shaz> aha najs
<Shaz> blir det automatiskt shift till enklare gui eller måste man välja nån specialversion i GRUB?
<Shaz> i booten menar jag
<t^> går att välja när du loggar ur sessionen eller startar om datorn
<t^> klicka bara på den där fula lilla knappen brevid där du skriver ditt eventuella lösenord :)
<t^> välj gnome classic
<Shaz> t^: tack så mycket! :)  ska logga ut o testa d nu :)
<t^> do it :D
<Shaz> I'll be back
<Shaz_> I'm back :)
<Shaz_> Men det verkar inte förbättrat så mkt faktiskt :(
<Shaz_> Jag använder ca 100mb mindre minne ser jag i  Systemlvervakaren...
<Shaz_> Men youtube på 1080p hackar lika mkt som innan...
<t^> testa kör gnome classic no graffic då
<t^> annat inloggningsläge
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack Philip5  blir återigen en snabb visit maten är snart klar
<Philip5> hoppla, snabba puckar
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> swecarp: ser du fram emot att jobba imorgon då?
<swecarp> nej jag är så trött i dag körde till Köping och tillbaka igår
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> du ska ju vara på hugget nu efter allt vilande av foten
<swecarp> ny var maten färdig
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> bara så där
<hplc> vet inte om det är rätt kanal men använder ubuntu 12.04LTS, vid körning av rkhunter får jag en warning vid raden "/usr/bin/unhide.rb", nåt skäl att bekymra sig om den varningen?
<coffe> hplc,  har förmig jag oxå brukar få den
<hplc> coffe: ok
<realubot> HakanS: Vad jag menar?
<realubot> jenny: Aha.
<Philip5> hplc: verkar vara en vanlig varning
<realubot> jenny: Jag känner inte till gotomeeting om jag ska vara ärlig men det verkar väldigt tveksamt om du kan få det att fungera i Linux.
<realubot> jenny: Det kommer garanterat fungera om du installerar Windows virtuellt i VirtualBox i Linux.
<realubot> jenny: Så i nödfall får du installera en 3 månaders trial-version av Windows Enterprise och GoToMeeting i Windows.
<hplc> en närmare granskning ger att "Warning: The command '/usr/bin/unhide.rb' has been replaced by a script: /usr/bin/unhide.rb: Ruby script, ASCII text"
<hplc> om ni har samma output kan man ju sluta oroa sig
<hplc> hur sköter man cron nu för tiden? i terminal eller kommer 12.04 med nåt grafiskt by default?
<gaisten> jag kör fortfarande i terminalen, så jag gör på samma sätt även om det är en server eller desktop
<gaisten> med crontab
<hplc> ok, används "AT" nånting alls av nån nuförtiden?
<gaisten> aldrig andvändt :) men såg rätt kul ut
<hplc> oavsett vilket värde jag sätter på parametern "u" i raden "crontab -l -u" blir svaret "no crontab for [u]" , är ubuntu helt utan schemalagda aktiviteter som default?
<hplc> provat både utan sudo, med sudo, och med sudo su
<_Trullo> heh, no crontab for u :)
<hplc> hmm ja alltså oavsett vilken användare jag är så blir svaret detsamma, att det inte finns ett enda schemalagt jobb nånstans alls
<HeMan> hplc: crontab-prylar ligger i /etc/cron.*/
<hplc> HeMan: men om de flesta cron jobb körs som t.ex root så borde väl jag i äkta root-läge få ut nånting från "crontab -l" ?
<hplc> eller existerar inga schemalagda aktiviteter by default?
<coffe> finns bla i /etc/crontab
<hplc> borde inte "crontab -l" göra just det? Lista innehållet i /etc/crontab?
<hplc> jag ser ju att /etc/crontab är populated, men jag förstår inte varför växeln -l ger noll och ingenting
<coffe> nej . de listar de personliga
<gaisten> crontab -e -u root
<gaisten> funkar inte heller?
<gaisten> då ska en skapas om det inte finns
<hplc> root@PS340AA-ABS-a809-se:~# crontab -e -u root
<hplc> no crontab for root - using an empty one
<hplc> Select an editor.  To change later, run 'select-editor'.
<hplc>   1. /bin/ed
<hplc>   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest
<hplc>   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<gaisten> välj nån då
<gaisten> 2 är enklas
<gaisten> t
<coffe> vim ftw
<hplc> ja jo, jag förstår bara inte varför systemet kör aktiviteter som root utan att jag i äkta root-läge kan få se dom
<coffe> hplc,  crontab -l listar roots crontab.. /etc/crontab är systemets.
<hplc> aha! ja nu fattar jag
<hplc> uppfattar ubuntu en rad som apt-get update&&apt-get upgrade som "kör update, sen kör upgrade" eller måste man ha två olika linjer för det?
<gaisten> han kör den ena först
<gaisten> tex sleep 5 && ls
<hplc> lagom snurrigt här nu, ubuntu, freebsd, netbsd och slackware igång samtidigt
<hplc> .......jag behöver en annan hobby
<hplc> äsch! jag kommer inte ens ihåg hur man börjar ett shell script :S   e väl ---> #!sh     ?
<gaisten> #!/bin/sh
<gaisten> eller bash om du andvänder det
<andol> hplc: Notera att kommando1 && kommando2 betyder lite mera än bara att först köra kommando1 och sedan kommando2. För att även kommando2 ska köras så måste kommando1 har "lyckats" göra sin grej utan fel, alltså avsluta med exit code 0.
<hplc> andol: där sa du nåt
<hplc> tänkte inte på det alls nu :S
<gaisten> fast å andra sidan vill han inte uppgradera om han inte kan hämta uppdateringarna
<andol> hplc: Vill du bara stapla kommandon på en rad rakt av, utan vilkor, så är det semikolon som gäller. Å andra sidan så vill man ju ganska oftat att kommando1 ska ha lyckats innan man går vidare.
<hplc> vanligt IF räcker där?
<gaisten> if $?
<hplc> IF THEN när det gäller exit code 0
<gaisten> om föregående kommando lyckades
<gaisten> if $? == 0
<hplc> mm fast root har väl # där?
<gaisten> uh? nae
<gaisten> eller fattar jag dig fel
<hplc> antagligen bara jag som är förvirrad nu
<gaisten> det ska vara $frågetecken
<gaisten> inte ställt som en fråga till dig ;)
<hplc> borde haft "mindre röka" som nyårslöfte
<hplc> jag*
<Whiskey> Nån här som är en höjdare på jQuery?
<rrva> hej. en intern ssd i en laptop (väldigt ny), gick å dog och går inte få kontakt med längre.. kernel-loggen visar ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<rrva> vad göra? hdparm hittar inte disken längre
<rrva> Whiskey: fråga på om jquery
<Whiskey> hehe nej men vadå om ingen kan så spelar den igen roll
<Whiskey> annars har jag en Tinkerbin exempel
<hplc> rrva: e de tillräckligt viktigt så finns ju IBAS, men gratis ere inte
<rrva> hplc: nej den innehöll nästan inget
<rrva> Whiskey: jag är ingen expert, men har gjort en hel del med jquery
<rrva> jag är lite ny på ssd-diskar men förvånande att de bara kan dö sådär plötsligt som nya
<Whiskey> rrva: http://jsfiddle.net/C253Z/51/ om du kollar den
<rrva> och problemet är+
<rrva> ?
<Whiskey> du ser att raderna har samma storlek
<Whiskey> dom har exakt samma storlek för att va exakt
<rrva> ja.. och du vill ändra på vad?
<Whiskey> om vi ändrar så att rad 01: inte har så mycket information: http://jsfiddle.net/C253Z/52/
<Whiskey> så ser du att den inte fyller ut hela boxen det är problemet
<rrva> det är ju ett html/css-problem enbart
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> för jQuery fixar så dom har samma size
<Whiskey> CSS/HTML har inget med det att göra
<rrva> jo, men varför behöver du ens ändra storlek på dem med jquery?
<Whiskey> för att CSS inte kan lösa det
<Whiskey> en rad går bra men två funkar inte
<Whiskey> inte brevid varandra som jag har
<rrva> du kan väl alltid göra en gammaldags <table>
<rrva> och sätta width
<Whiskey> http://tinkerbin.com/AFRW5FuB - http://tinkerbin.com/GG4Lb1FU - http://tinkerbin.com/WCgVAkCV hur många exempel vill du ha som jag försökt lösa det med?
<Whiskey> rrva: det är just det jag sätter inte width
<Whiskey> det är det som är hela grejen storlekn ska va dynamisk
<Whiskey> så behöver den bara 30px använder den det, behöver den 100px använder den det och så vidare
<rrva> rent principellt så borde det gå att lösa helt utan js
<rrva> även om jag inte provat på just ditt problem
<Whiskey> rrva, testa du gärna jag har försökt i tre vecokr
<Whiskey> veckor
<Whiskey> js kom jag på igår och den funkar bäst så här långt med lite småfel då
<Whiskey> table funkar om du inte har table som jag har i body, men den måste vara där för den göra hela sidan dynamisk
<Whiskey> http://jsfiddle.net/C253Z/54/ annars blir det så
<Whiskey> och just det som är tanken att alla boxar ska ha exakt samma width som den med mest inehåll
<Whiskey> rrva: vad säger du :D
<rrva> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/570154/html-table-keep-the-same-width-for-columns
<rrva> prova den, inte gjort det själv
<rrva> Här mer på samma tema: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/456859/any-way-to-synchronize-table-column-widths-with-html-css
<Whiskey> som jag sa rvva, det kommer inte funka med table i body
<Whiskey> den har jag testat css delen på
<Whiskey> js är ända lösningen
<Whiskey> realubot?
<Whiskey> rrva: ?
<hplc> vilket är det enklaste sättet att få upp en grafisk ruta för texten "uppdatering körs, pkg databasen låses om X min Y sec" TCL? GLADE?
<hplc> och ska man hålla sig till IDLE för python 2.7 eller är 3.2 tillräckligt mogen?
<rrva> hplc: xmessage
<rrva> Whiskey: ja, det kanske är js som är enda lösningen..
<hplc> rrva: tackar
<rrva> Whiskey: http://fordinteractive.com/tools/jquery/equalwidths/
<Whiskey> rrva: så frågan är förstår du den jquery koden
<Whiskey> länkten funkar inte rrva
<Whiskey> länken på siddan
<rrva> antar att du menar hur man använder filter() och apply().. ?
<rrva> fiddlade ihop en kortare lösning
<rrva> http://jsfiddle.net/rrva/e8u8s/
<rrva> okej, den är kanske liter fulare än filter() och apply()...
<Philip5> realubot: är du med i programmet på kanal5 nu? :P
<hplc> rrva: xmessage verkar ha passerat bäst-före datum, verkar vara ersatt av gxmessage
<Whiskey> rrva: får inte den jQuery att funka heller
<rrva> oops ser att jag glömde spara
<rrva> Whiskey: http://jsfiddle.net/rrva/e8u8s/1/
<rrva> fast nja...
<rrva> http://jsfiddle.net/rrva/e8u8s/3/
<rrva> sådär
<Whiskey> http://jsfiddle.net/C253Z/55/ blir så för mig
<Whiskey> den såg ut att funka
<Whiskey> fan måste testa :D
<rrva> ah ok, ja då fick du tag på den där equalwidths, bra om den funkade för dig
<Whiskey> rvva: http://jsfiddle.net/e8u8s/4/ den funkade inte
<Whiskey> men ditt exempel funkade finfint är det där med boxen som ställer till det
<rrva> men, du länkade ju till ett exempel där du börjat använda equalwidths
<rrva> blev den bra?
<Whiskey> ser ut att funka
<Whiskey> http://jsfiddle.net/e8u8s/5/ <---
<rrva> ok..
<Whiskey> helt parfekt
<Whiskey> tack
<rrva> varsågod..
<Whiskey> se om det funkar lika bra när jag lägger in det på all annan kod men det ska la inte va några problem :()
<rrva> håller tummarna
<Whiskey> sen måste den ju funka med onclick med :/
<Whiskey> kan vi ju testa direkt ffs
<rrva> vet man antalet kolumner i förväg som det kommer renderas på, borde man väl komma undan med att sätta width i 100%/antalet kolumner
<rrva> jaja
<rrva> det kanske behövdes js där
<hplc> hur brukar ni automatisera jobb som är egenutvecklade?  shellscripts?, python?, C?
<rrva> vadförslags jobb?
<rrva> tycker det beror helt på vad jobbet gör
<hplc> mm säg day to day tasks, små maintenance jobb som är återkommande i sys admin perspektiv
<andol> hplc: Mer shellscript alt. python än C.
<andol> hplc: Börjar dock försöka trappa ner på shellscript och istället bygga snäppet robustare konstruktioner i Python.
<hplc> sitter och funderar över gxmessage, python och shellscriptning, om NFS server går ner, om dator 3 inte längre svarar på ping, om något obehagligt skrivs i AUTH.log, kan jag få typ en gxmessage pop-up på skärmen för såna saker...........
<hplc> man blir ju lite mera medveten om ett problem om det hoppar upp en ruta mitt på skärmen och hojtar att nu fick den datorn en kernel-panic
<andol> hplc: Låter ju som ett utmärkt tillfälle att lära dig Nagios :-)
<andol> ...och sedan byte ut {host,service}_notification_commands från vanlig mail-notifiering till en gxmessage-wrapper
<gaisten> jag instämmer, fast vill du skriva ett notifieringsscript själv som mailar när något händer så lär du dig mer på det
<hplc> gaisten: ja det är ju delvis glädjen i att ha skapat det själv, dels känns nagios lite overkill i ett hem
<gaisten> vill man ha en notifiering så är nog mail bäst, dels har man det i telefonen och apps finns för att visa mail notifys på skrivbordet
<andol> hplc: Hurtillvida det är overkill eller ej beror lite på skulle jag säga. Att köra Nagios i en liten miljö behöver inte vara overkill. Däremot kan det vara lite mycket att behöva sätta sig in i, vilket kanske inte är värt bara för hemmet, men väl ifall du även känner att du får ut någon utav att lära dig något nytt.
<gaisten> nagios är guld värt att sätta sig in i hursom, fast kan rekommendera icinga då det ser lite trevligare ut
<andol> Tja, vill man ha notifering utanför mailen kan man ju även låta lämplig app polla status.cgi.
<hplc> mm känns som om jag i så fall vill lägga nagios på en dedikerad äldre maskin enbart i syfte att ha koll på resten
<hplc> vad är minsta krav för det? räcker en p2 700Mhz 512MB RAM?
<gaisten> jag har kört det på en beagleboard
<andol> hplc: Såtillvuda du inte börjar få *många* checkar så räcker det där mer än nog.
 * hplc tänker
<hplc> har för mig att klienterna som ska kunna rapportera in ska ha RRD moduler för det?
<gaisten> hplc: det finns nrpe tilägg man kan andvända vet jag
<hplc> ja just ja
<hplc> vilket är lämpligast att använda? färdiga binärer eller kompilera för varje host?
<gaisten> beror ju på hur du är lagd :)
<gaisten> går att enabla fler grejer om du kompilerar det själv
 * andol väljer färdiga binärpaket vilken dag som helst, och i de fall han behöver något speciellt, hellre då att bygga egna deb-paket än att istället direkt från källkod.
<hplc> ack! dessa val, basen?, NetBSD, FreeBSD, Ubuntu-server, slackware??
 * hplc går ut i köket och fixar en pizza
<gaisten> ubuntu varje dag
<andol> hplc: Vad väntar du dig att folk ska föreslå i en kanal som denna? :-)
<gaisten> iofs, tycker opensuse är nice som server också
<andol> Vill minnas att en något yngre mig uppskattad ncurse-yast rätt mycket .
<hplc> jo använde suse ända tills det blev kommersiellt
<gaisten> deras buildservice är rätt nice också
<andol> hplc: Hur menar du? Har inte SuSE alltid haft en ganska tydlig kommersiell profil?
<andol> gaisten: Aldrig använt den, men hört gott om den.
<hplc> andol: vad jag menade var att jag har använt suse sen i stort sett starten men lämnade det totalt när det forkades till opensuse
<hplc> tyckte väl att typ "jaha, där rök det, projektet och de bästa utvecklarna är väl kvar i suse, opensuse är väl det som råkade bli över"
<andol> hplc: Sen om du ändå håller på och vill lära dig Sysadm-aktiga grejjor så är "configuration management" såsom Puppet (alt Chef, alt CFengine) i många fall ett bättre alternativ än diverse hemmarullade skript för installation utav dittan och dattan.
<hplc> andol: det där får du gärna utveckla, nu är du inne på rätt spår, men vad är det för nåt? Puppet? Chef? CFengine? distros?
<andol> hplc: I korthet är det system för att på ett centralt vis definiera hur man vill att ens maskiner ska vara konfigurerade, vilka paket som ska vara installeras, vilka inställningsfiler som ska innehålla vad, etc.
<hplc> är det i likhet med nagios något som kan ligga ovanpå valfritt OS?
<andol> hplc: Japp, även om det fungerar bättre på unixaktiga OS än på Windowsaktiga dito.
<hplc> windows finns bara på laptopen
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för program på Kanal 5?
<hplc> CFengine verkar vara väldigt demokratiskt, alla maskiner ska ha samma install? inte plugins å så?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Grabbar en fråga
<Peyam> Jag köpte en domän
<Peyam> jag vill att den ska peka mot //forum.peyam.blabla.com
<Peyam> och inte peyam.blabla.com
<Peyam> hur gör man
<gaisten> Peyam: vad jag vet så kan du inte göra så
<gaisten> däremot kan du göra en rewrite på webbservern om du kommer åt tex apache
<Peyam> kan ej sånt
<Peyam> men jag gjorde så här att på domän förestaget hemsida valde jag att skicka vidare besökare till min forum
<gaisten> du kan alltid hårdpeka peyam.blabla.com emot forum.payman.blabla.com om du vet ip't och det aldrig ändrar sig
<Peyam> hur gör jag det
<Peyam> jag e noob när det gäller webbdesign
<gaisten> ta reda på ipt
<gaisten> du säger att din domän har ett tomt A-record emot ditt forum
<gaisten> svårt att förklara :)
<hplc> aj aj aj, långt pip, lika lång tystnad, långt pip osv osv och inget alls på skärmen..........det var nog sista versen för den gamlingen :(
<gaisten> skoj :D det betyder att du med gått samvete kan investera i en ny
<gaisten> gott*
<hplc> om jag hade pengar ja :( men min ansökan om förtidspension har tagit flera år, under tiden har arbetsförmedlingen och läkarna förklarat mig arbetsoförmögen och fått leva på soc
<gaisten> vad skulle din burk göra?
<gaisten> finns ju jättebilliga alternativ
<hplc> det är bara enkla enkla saker
<hplc> laborationer
<hplc> med olika os
<gaisten> aha okej, då kanske du inte vill ha det billigaste :)
<gaisten> tänkte en raspberry pi
<hplc> har inget att göra på dagarna och får inte jobba, hemma med smärtlindring och 6 (nu minus 1=5) datorer
<gaisten> ahmen dåså, då har du väl datorer så du klarar dig :)
<Peyam> wazap?
<Peyam> http://kurdanforum.comule.com/forum/index.php
<Peyam> ser den bra ut?
<hplc> färdtjänst tar betalt / zon och jag bor på landet, göteborg är närmaste välsorterade stad när det gäller datorer
<Peyam> hplc annarts kan du beställa via nätet?
<Peyam> Grabbar
<Peyam> hur mkt är min dator värd?
<hplc> Peyam: ja ska bara kunna avvara ca 2000 kr som behövs för den simplaste av alla billigaste datorer
<Peyam> här är spec 8 Gb ram 1333 MHz, 500 GB HDD, HD radeon 6870, Intel i 5 2500, Asrock (vet ej vilket model)
<hplc> nästa dator på tur är väl den gamla burken som måste ha teflonsprej på fläktarna för de hade skurit när jag fick den
<hplc> finns det nån online affär som är känd för att sälja allt-i-från 500 till 2000kr?
<hplc> byggsatser går bra
<Peyam> jag vet inte
<Peyam> en fråga varför kostar Core i5, 3450, 4, mindre än Core i5, 2500K, 4?
<Peyam> den har ju 3450
<Peyam> Ivy bridge
<Peyam> den som har mer
<Peyam> När kom SATA till sverige
<hplc> måste väl vart på 90 talet?
<Peyam> SAta gjordes ju 2003
<Peyam> men jag köpte en dator år 2006
<Peyam> och nu är datorn hos pappa o dem och jag vill uppgradera det
<Peyam> Jag vet inte om det är SATA eller annat
<hplc> jag köpte en tidigare än 2006 och den har SATA
<hplc> å andra sidan är tidsuppfattningen hos mig lite sådär efter hjärnblödningen
<hplc> det finns ju pensionärs-rabatt, varför har inte handikappade discount på elektronik?
<gaisten> har dom verkligen det på elektronik
<hplc> gaisten: vet inte, det var ett skämt :)
<gaisten> ^^
<hplc> fick förresten slackware att påbörja installationen i en hink om jag satte in en 64MB RAM till
<hplc> nån ansvarig här som kan tala om i fall det är tillåtet att prata köpa / sälja datordelar i denna chan? eller om det är förbjudet?
<gaisten> borde stå i url'en i topic tycker man
<hplc> gaisten: har läst dom fem punkterna och inget av det säger nåt om köpa/sälja/byta delar (fast risken för häleri är ju stor)
<Peyam> hplc: Ja du kan det. Jag är mod här
<Peyam> op
<hplc> behöver hjälp nu, ska välja en window manager till en gammal maskin med 128 MB RAM XFCE, FLUXBOX, BLACKBOX, WMAKER, FVWM2  eller TWM
<Peyam> XFCE
<hplc> Peyam: tack :)
<Peyam> fast jag  vet ej om xfce funkar med 250 eller mindre
<hplc> nå grafikkortet i sig har eget 64MB....får hoppas det går
<hplc> Peyam: f.ö, anses stora bokstäver onödigt störande?,även om det är för att förtydliga namn?
<realubot> hplc: xorg + openbox?
<realubot> Det bör ju vara ganska minimalistiskt.
<realubot> hplc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments#Desktop_comparison_information
<realubot> hplc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<hplc> realubot: efter xorg configure och "xdm" vid prompten verkar faktiskt xfce starta, fort går det inte, men kanske kanske kan användas
<realubot> Skippar du LXDE så lär ju Openbox fungera på 128 MB.
<realubot> hplc: Du behöver ju inte ha ett DE.
<realubot> Det räcker ju med xorg och ett WM.
<hplc> realubot: mja med facit i hand borde jag inte valt xfce, det går för tungt
<hplc> knappt det fungerar "på tomgång" än sämre om man försöker använda musen alls
<realubot> hplc: Jag har kört xorg + openbox + lightdm (tror jag).
<realubot> LightDM är inte ens nödvändigt. Du kan lika gärna logga in i en Terminal.
<realubot> Och sedan köra startx (eller hadet som autostart när du loggar in).
<hplc> jo nu, en svart mus på ljusblå bakgrund och muspekaren flyter fint på skärmen
<hplc> ...nu ska jag bara försöka få en system load applet att sitta på skrivbordet med
<realubot> hplc: Crunchbang Linux?
<gaisten> damn small linux :)
<hplc> oj!, 6MB RAM ledigt......får bli nåt annat
<realubot> Jag läser att LXDE ska vara mer lättviktigt än XFCE men om det stämmer vet jag inte ...
<realubot> hplc: Varför struntar du inte i ett DE och har X + Openbox.
<realubot> hplc: Då lär du garanterat klara dig på 128 MB så länge du inte kör några "tunga" program.
<gaisten> eller headless?
<hplc> måste bara komma på hur jag sätter openbox som default
<hplc> eller XINIT och välja openbox?
<hplc> behöver inga tunga applikationer
<hplc> men en väldigt lätt window manager kan vara kul att ha
<hplc> df och du minns jag direkt i huvudet, men hur skrev man för att se ledigt minne i terminalen utan X igång?
<gaisten> top tex
<hplc> 7024k free
<andol> ...och är man främst ute efter just minnet
<andol> free
<gaisten> andol: tänkte att han ville se vart minnet tog vägen
<hplc> det försvann i hjärnblödningen xD
<hplc> fast det är lite som ww2, det är bara den som drabbats som kan skämta om såna saker
<andol> Jorå, top är nog så bra och användbart det med :)
 * andol är själv dessutom svag för nymodigheter såsom htop, innehållandes färg och allt.
<gaisten> precis vad jag tänkte säga :)
<gaisten> terminal porn
<gaisten> om man kan kalla det så
 * hplc förstår inte varför slackware folket är så stolta över sin usla "slackpkg" system
<hplc> slackpkg install [whatever] ger noll och intet hur man vrider på det trots en framgångsrik slackpkg update
<hplc> hmm skulle verkligen en minimalistisk debian fungera tro?
<realubot> Snart är brottsfrekvensen lika hög här som i einand kvarter: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1200315-skottlossning-i-molndal
<realubot> hplc: free -m
<realubot> Så ser du bättre.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-30
<realubot> "USA:s underrättelsetjänst stoppar datorleveranser för att stoppa i buggningsutrustning."
<Broomhandle> realubot: Men ge källa då, för i helvete.
<huttan> morgon
<quem> god morgon
<quem> någon vaken?
<quem> har problem med uefi... tror jag.
<coobra> uefi ?
<quem> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<quem> kan installera ubuntu utan problem, men sedan går det inte att boota av sig självt.. måste gå genom via någon boot-meny och välja ubuntu och sen ytterligare ett val.
<quem> prövade ändra till från uefi till "legacy boot" i bios (eller vad man nu ska kalla det)
<quem> japp, att ändra till legacy boot löste problemet. men så vitt jag förstått borde det ha fungerat innan också.
<quem> men mig spelar det ingen roll. :)
<quem> (förutsatt att det fungerar.)
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrn
<andol> Lugnt och skönt på kontoret :)
<Barre> ganska så
<Screedo> God morgon
<bamsefar> Morrn
<bamsefar> Flera som jobbar?
<coobra> ja
<delhage> nä
<bamsefar> Barre: Jobbar du eller?
<bamsefar> delhage: Lyx!
<coobra> inte så nöjd... men vad fan gör man  :p
<bamsefar> Det är la gött?
<bamsefar> Vart jobbar du coobra?
<coobra> it-total.se
<coobra> im vacums Bitch !!!
<andol> Här på kontoret så är vi bara jag och en till på våningsplanet.
<bamsefar> Ok
<coobra> andol:  RAVE !
<Barre> bamsefar: jupps, jag jobbar
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du någon lunchdate? ;)
<Barre> coobra: jobbar du med krigarn?
<Barre> bamsefar: jupps, sorry :/
<bamsefar> Barre: Blast
<bamsefar> Barre: Försöka går ju
<coobra> Barre: krigare ???
<andol> coobra: Fin samling buzzwords ni har i stora bannern på framsidan utav er webbplats :P
<Barre> coobra: jag trodde ni bara hade ett kontor :) i frösunda, inte krigare, utan krigarn (han heter Krigsman)
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> haha
<andol> "Vi ökar affärsnyttan med IT genom att leverera kundanpassad och lokalproducerad IT-infrastruktur som tjänst med ökade möjligheter och resultat för våra kunder"
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<coobra> det ger mig jobb  :p
<Barre> vars sitter du coobra ?
<coobra> Härnösand
<Barre> Here sneezed duck
<coobra> fan
<coobra> inte något kaffe kvar hemma :p
<realubot> Hur hämtar jag tiden i Terminalen från "tidsservrar"?
<coobra> date
<blurkis> gooooood morning vietna^Ubuntu
<realubot> coobra: Jag vill se tiden på server utan att synka lokalt.
<coobra> va ?
<realubot> Jag vill inte uppdatera tiden lokalt utan bara kontrollera vad tiden är på tidservern.
<coobra> skriv  "date" i terminalen på den dator du ska se tiden ?
<realubot> coobra: Nja. Då ser jag väl bara systemet klocka?
<realubot> coobra: Jag vill hämta tiden från en server så jag har en exakt tid.
<realubot> Jag litar inte på klockan lokalt.
<realubot> Typ synka mot ett atomur eller något.
<coobra> skojjar du nu ?
<fgh> alltså, nu orkar jag inte googla mer. hittar inte tillräckligt med hjälp för att lösa mitt problem. har ett gäng med filer som heter typ 2013_12_30_10_11_19_picture_000000150.jpg och vill ta bort allt i filnamnet tom sista _
<fgh> realubot: ntp?
<realubot> coobra: Nej. Det måste ju finnas en klocka som är referenspunkt för all tidmätning.
<coobra> realubot: ja ntp..
<coobra> fgh: det där du gör vill jag veta med :p
<realubot> coobra: Typ ett atomur någonstans. Jag vill från Terminalen kunna kontrollera vad klockan är, d.v.s. inte synka klockan i operativsystemet utan kontrollera vad tiden är EXAKT:
<blurkis> fgh: ett avancerat bashskript?
<realubot> fgh: awk
<realubot> fgh: Är kommandot du söker.
<coobra> realubot: ja ntp
<coobra> realubot: typ det första man lär dsig haha
<coobra> :D
<realubot> fgh: Eller kommandot: rename
<realubot> coobra: Det är typ inte det första jag har lärt mig.
<fgh> när frågade jag om vilka program som kan lösa det?
<realubot> coobra: Och vilken server innehåller EXAKT tid då?
<realubot> coobra: Jordens referenspunkt för tidmätning så att tiden är EXAKT.
<realubot> fgh: Det var väl indirekt det du frågade efter?
<fgh> nej
<realubot> fgh: Jag antar att det här fungerar (men testa på egen risk): rename "s/_[[:digit:]]*.jpg/.jpg/g" *.jpg
<realubot> Hm, du vill ta bort allt i filnamnet utan sista _ ?
<fgh> och allt före
<fgh> 2013_12_30_10_11_19_picture_000000150.jpg -> 000000150.jpg
<realubot> fgh: Om filnamnet ser ut så här: 2013_12_30_10_11_19_picture_000000150.jpg
<realubot> Hur ska det se ut efteråt?
<realubot> fgh: Ok.
<realubot> fgh: Jag antar att det här fungerar (men testa på egen risk): rename "s/^.*picture_//g" *.jpg
<fgh> 2013_12_30_10_11_19_picture_000000150.jpg renamed as 000000150.jpg
<fgh> smöget
<realubot> fgh: Det fungerar för mig på filnamnet 2013_12_30_10_11_19_picture_000000150.jpg men jag vet inte om det är idiotsäkert.
<realubot> fgh: Mm.
<realubot> fgh: Men tänk på att kameran kommer att döpa filerna till samma sak men med olika datum. Så risken finns att du skriver över filerna nästa gång du byter namn.
<realubot> fgh: Jag vet inte vad rename gör om du rename:ar en fil till ett befintligt filnamn. Om det vill sig illa så ersätter rename den gamla filen med den nya när du byter till ett befintligt namn.
<realubot> fgh: rename svarar att filnamnet redan existerar.
<realubot> Så det är ingen risk att du skriver över filen (om du inte använder -f).
<realubot> coobra: ntp atomic-clock -> ge EXAKT tid (i human format) till realubot.
 * realubot försöker locka till sig tiden.
<realubot> einand_: Tiden är olydig. Den kommer inte till mig när jag ropar.
<realubot> Men vad gör väl det. Tiden är ändå bara en social konstruktion.
<realubot> Ingenting att bry sig om.
<Barre> tjo. funderar på att bygga en ny arbetsrigg och är lite nyfiken på displayport, vill ha tre skärmar. Fungerar det bra med linux, eller skall man köra hdmi?
<bamsefar> Barre: Skärmkontakt spelar nog ingen roll.
<Barre> njea... beror ju på om man köper ett gfx-kort med dp eller hdmi-portar jue
<propus> Barre: displayport funkar fint :)
<propus> Barre: ska du blanda dvi/hdmi med displayport måste du ha en sådan http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010755416/accell-mini-dp-dp-ha-dvi-d-dual-link-ho-0-25m-black/
<Barre> propus: hur många skärmar kör du?
<propus> Barre: 3
<Barre> propus: vilken DE kör du`då? =)
<propus> DE ?
<Barre> alltså desktop enviroment? gnome, kde, etc.
<propus> cinnamon
<Barre> ahh
<Barre> tack propus
<propus> Barre: np :)
<realubot> Man får vara glad om Linux fungerar med EN skärm.
<realubot> Ni har för högra krav grabbar.
<realubot> *höga
<propus> realubot: har då aldrig haft något problem med flera skärmar.
<Barre> propus: vågar man fråga vad du kör för grafikkort?
<propus> Barre: radeon 6870
<realubot> propus: Jag har läst hur många forumtrådar som helst som handlar om problem med mer än en skärm.
<Barre> propus: danke
<hexabit> Tjohoo det börjar fyllas på i kanalen igen :)
<hexabit> Har någon varit med om att screen sessioner försvinner?
<hexabit> Jag ser screen som en process och alla appar körs som dom ska men screen säger "no screen to be resumed"
<hexabit> Kör jag en screen ls så får jag "No Sockets found in /tmp/screens/S-root" bode som root och vanlig user.
<hexabit> Spännande eller hur? ;)
<Barre> vad säger screen -r ?
<Barre> det är inte så den redan är "attached" någon annanstans så att du måste först detacha den med -d?
<propus> screen -dd -rr
<hexabit> Barre: "There is no screen to be resumed"
<hexabit> propus: "There is no screen to be resumed"
<hexabit> Jo den är säker attached,
<hexabit> "There is no screen to be detached"
<hexabit> Men borde den inte dyka upp som en socket?
<hexabit> Håll med om att det är ett spännande case? :)
<hexabit> I /tmp/screens/ så ser jag två sessioner.
<Barre> är det verkligen någon screen igång då? kör en : ps aux | grep screen
<hexabit> Om jag flyttar dem till /tmp/uscreens/ så borde det fungera
<hexabit> Barre: Ja jag ser dem där
<hexabit> Och alla apparna som körs i screen syns i ps
<Barre> mysko
<hexabit> Hehehe när jag flyttade sessionen manuellt så fick jag efter några sekunder "Suddenly the Dungeon collapses!! - You die..."
<hexabit> Och alla apparna dog. :D
<hexabit> Well bara att starta om allting igen. :)
<Broomhandle> Finns det något som heter "renodla" i rent biologiskt/agrikultiskt sammanhang? Alltså, inte att man "renodlar organisationen" eller något sådant trams, utan att man bokstavligen "renodlar" grödor? Vad innebär det i så fall?
<Broomhandle> Betyder det att man sätter i ny jord och enbart en enda gröda?
<lord4163> realubot: kör också med två skärmar.
<lord4163> realubot: är tvungen att köra xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary för att få allting på rätt skärm.
<Treb> Ubuntu-N00B här... Har NUC med intel HD4000 som inte lyckas presentera hela skrivbordet på 50" plasma, finns det nåt enkelt sätt att korrigera?
<Broomhandle> "xrandr --output DVI-0 --primary" <-- Varför Lajjnucks inte är attraktivt.
<Broomhandle> För icke-datornördar.
<Treb> Nja helt dator-noob är jag ju inte, har kikat på xrandr men undrade om det fanns nåt sätt som var mer grafiskt
<Treb> Men den raden du angav där, ska den fixa det? När jag kollat runt så ser det ut att vara mer som ska in, typ xrandr --output HDMI1 --transform 1.20,0,-55,0,1.20,-30,0,0,1
<Broomhandle> Hoppas du pratar med lord4163, för jag har ingen aning om kontexten.
<Treb> Aha du svarade inte mig alltså?
<lord4163> Broomhandle: Lajjnucks?
<tiina> hej jag förde över bilder ifrån miin mobil på ubuntu men hittar inga bilder på datron?
<Broomhandle> lord4163: Ja. Linux.
<lord4163> ah :D
<Philip5> swecarp|Away: varför testade du inte senaste versionen av kubuntu när du passade på?
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag hadde 12,04 redan nedladdad
<swecarp> samt det är ju en LTS
<Philip5> jo men inte cutting edge för att se vart kubuntu står ;)
<Screedo> god kväll i kanalen.
<Philip5> go kväll
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar
<andol> Barre: Noterat vilken bok som släppts i ny upplaga?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> shit
<peyam> Xubuntu drar mkt RAM
<peyam> kör matlab o edvince och xubuntu äter upp 30% ram
<peyam> ibland 50
<peyam> asså 2 Gb
<peyam> nu kör jag 15 %
<peyam> 15%* 4 = 800 mb
<peyam> det e mkt
<Barre> andol: debian handbook kanske? =)
<andol> Barre: Jajjamensan! Och då jag råkat ge bort min förra exemplar utav boken så har jag gått och väntat på Wheezy-uppdateringen innan jag velat beställa på nytt.
<Barre> andol: så trevligt då... släpptes den idag?
<andol> Barre: Tolkar den här bloggposten så i alla fall - http://debian-handbook.info/2013/major-update-of-the-debian-administrators-handbook-for-debian-7-wheezy/
<Barre> andol: jao... enligt amazon så är det så också :) http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Debian-Administrators-Handbook-Discovery-ebook/dp/B00HLLQNEI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388432782&sr=8-2&keywords=debian+handbook
<larsemil> dagens ilandsproblem. att jag i flera veckor kört ett kommando i en terminal men den ändå inte finns i bash history pga att terminalen aldrig blir stängd ordentligt(bara när batteriet i datorn tar slut av misstag)
<Barre> hahahaha
<larsemil> idag startade jag en terminal. körde mosh daladevelop.se. stängde den fint. startade . bara för att kunna söka det.
<Barre> history append och PROMPT_COMMAND, ta en titt på dessa larsemil =)
<andol> Barre: Förresten, när du och HeMan beger er upp till Dalarna nu i januari, så borde ni passa på att verifiera 0xF4F53B0F :)
<Barre> det borde vi absolut göra :)
<Barre> vet inte om larsemil har ett giltigt leg dock ;)
<andol> Barre: Låta sockens ålderman gå i god för honom? :)
<Barre> men om larsemil är sockens ålderman, vad gör man då andol ?
<Barre> idag beställde jag min första pryl någonsin från ebay
<andol> Måste väl finnas något byaråd eller så, tycker man?
<Barre> eller snarare via ebay... eller vad man nu säger :/
<andol> Vad blev det för något?
<andol> Ett bättre begagnat SAN?
<Barre> nope, ett monitorstand för tre monitorer
<andol> aka ett hörnskrivbord?
<Barre> hahahaha
<larsemil> vad är 0xF4F53B0F?
<Barre> larsemil: det är din gpg-key id ;P
<larsemil> har jag en sån höll jag på att säga
<Barre> larsemil: http://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x9CD98258F4F53B0F
<andol> Barre: Vore iofs lite skoj ifall det inte vart larsemil som skapat den nyckeln :P
<Barre> hahha... det hade varit humor
<larsemil> det där var längesedan.
<larsemil> undrar vart jag har lagt den
<larsemil> http://images.mtvnn.com/2a25954ae63dcd6e940b4d13cc553b03/640x
<andol> På ett säkert ställe? :)
<larsemil> tror det går fortare att skapa en ny än att återskapa den från förra laptopen. den har ingen skärm. eller tangentbord.
<larsemil> fast kanske borde..
<larsemil> ska ändå återställa lite data från den
<Screedo> larsemil: haha, den var riktigt bra. :)
<larsemil> den bootade
<larsemil> 11.04
<larsemil> ta mig tusan! hittade nyckeln också
<YellowBadger> hej!
<propus> hey!
<YellowBadger> här var lite lugnare än på #ubuntu
<andol> Tänka sig :)
<andol> (Välkommen!)
<YellowBadger> har precis installerat mitt första Linuxsystem!
<YellowBadger> andol, tack!
<Hoxx> YellowBadger: Grattis!
<YellowBadger> Hoxx, tack tack!
<andol> Känns bra?
<YellowBadger> förvånad över hur lite man behöver använda terminalen
<YellowBadger> ja, nu börjar det kännas bra. det är ju en del pill innan allt går som man vill
<Hoxx> jo inte värst mycket man behöver terminalen mera..mest använder jag den för irc :)
<YellowBadger> jaså, är det fördelar med det framför xchat, eller annan applikation?
<Hoxx> nja..tog en stund förrän man lärde sej irssi men när man en gång fick ett grepp om det vill man inte byta
<andol> YellowBadger: Den generella fördelen med att köra program terminalaktiga program? Tja, när man väl har vant sig så är ofta smidigare att kunna hålla händerna på tangentbordet.
<Hoxx> inte så många kommandon man behöver för att köra vardagsirssi :)
<YellowBadger> okej, ska helt klart kolla upp detta
<Hoxx> finns bra starthjälp nog på irssis webbsidor
<YellowBadger> kör ni rena ubuntu, eller varianter?
<andol> Sen är det ju förstås väldigt mycket en smaksak.
<YellowBadger> okej, tack för tipset
<YellowBadger> ja, det är ju klart, men det är kul att testa saker, det är därför jag provar Linux över huvud taget
<Hoxx> jag kör rent ubuntu...eller rättare sagt just nu windows 7.. :P
 * andol kör typisk Ubuntu, fast då utvecklingsversionen utav Ubuntu 14.04
<YellowBadger> okej! jag gav mig på Xubuntu, tyckte det såg trevligare ut
 * Hoxx googlar på xubuntu
<YellowBadger> Hoxx, fann du något?
<Hoxx> jodå :D
<Hoxx> och kom på att jag har haft xubuntu installerat på en gammal dator nångång för längesen
<YellowBadger> aha! har förresten ett problem jag skulle vilja ha hjälp med
<YellowBadger> under devices finns Floppy Disk med, och med jämna mellanrum får jag ett felmeddelande om att Floppy Disk inte kan mountas.
<Hoxx> ja du..du får väl nog fråga nån som kan ubuntu bättre än mej, jag e mera av en vardagsanvändare :)
<YellowBadger> frågan var ställd till kanalen, men här var det tyst =)
<YellowBadger> ah, det var för enkelt..
<Hoxx> :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-31
<peyam> tjenaaaa
<propus> hej hopp!
<realubot> "Bland annat visar han hur de kan kapa ditt trådlösa nätverk på 13 kilometers avstånd och dessutom ”suga” information från datorer som inte ens är uppkopplade mot internet med hjälp av magnetvågor, skriver AP."
<realubot> Dags att köpa en foliehatt till datorn?
<propus> realubot: haha verkar som de :)
<realubot> Jag har ett mäkligt fel på ljudet. Det "brummar" i högtalarna om jag inte rör musen, d.v.s. det hörs ett bakgrundsbrus som försvinner när jag rör musen. Dock inte om jag t.ex. skriver p tangentbordet.
<realubot> Någon som har en förklaring till det här?
<propus> jordfel?
<realubot> propus: Jag vet inte vad det beror på men det är sjukt irriterande.
<realubot> propus: Jag ska testa högtalarna i en annan dator så jag ser om det är någon skillnad. Men jag är redan nu 99% säker på att felet ligger hos datorn och inte högtalarna.
<huttan> morron
<propus> morgon morgon :)
<peyam> godmorgon
<huttan> va händer för skoj här då?
<peyam> inte mkt
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666557/
<peyam> e dem här värdena normala för xubuntu? eller äter deu för mkt RAM?
<propus> huttan: håller på och ska smälla in osx i virtualbox och se om de är något att ha :)
<huttan> propus: ubuntu fast upgraded =)
<peyam> jag hade Matlab och texmaker öppet och den tog 2 GB
<huttan> kör homebrew istället för apt, så det e ju inte likt
<huttan> men funkar likabra
<peyam> propus, tror ej det går.
<peyam> huttan, såg du länken?
<propus> peyam: de är väl bara bra att grejer tar up ram.. går liksom lite snabbare än att ladda från hårddisken hela tiden.
<propus> peyam: varför skulle de inte gå?
<huttan> peyam: ja, men jag har ingen aning om hur mycket minne xubuntu ska använda
<peyam> ja det gör det. men  jag fattar inte vf det tar upp så mkt
<huttan> peyam: hur ser ditt totala ut??
<huttan> proc/meminfo
<peyam> jag har 8
<peyam> men vf tar den så mkt ram i normal tillstånd
<peyam> jag har bara xchat öppet och den har tatt 400 Gb
<huttan> vet faktiskt inte, aldrig ens kört xubuntu
<peyam> hur är det i vanlig ubuntu
<huttan> xubuntu e lightweighten va?
<propus> jo
<peyam> ja
<huttan> mm, brukar köra debian vanligt om jag behöver lightweight
<peyam> propus, jag körde osx på vbox och den funkade inte. men om du får det funka på din hårdvara så säg gärna till hur du gjort
<peyam> huttan, ja men Debians EFI boot fuckar upp windows
<huttan> ojdå
<huttan> sprang på uefi några gånger, stänger alltid av skiten
<huttan> peyam: det debian jag har kör lilo tror jag :p
<peyam> huttan, min moderbord är puckigt. den har inte on o off skiten. men debian funkar bra o boota men just när den updaterar grub så blir det problem
<huttan> peyam: vad ska jag säga ??
<peyam> jag vet inte
<peyam> säg va du vill
<propus> ähh va fan.. de är ju nyårs.. tar och sprättar en bärs! skål på er!
<propus> gött!
<peyam> skål
<peyam> :)
<peyam> har ngn av er conky?
<peyam> kan ni se hur mkt pplats den tar
<huttan> just fan
<propus> har du dåligt med utrymme på system disken?
<huttan> kanske ska börja med whiskeyn direkt
<propus> huttan: låter vettigt :) *skål*
<peyam> huttan, jag spydde skiten ur mig förra veckan med wiskey
<peyam> propus, Nej. men jag vill veta vf den tar så mkt RAM
<huttan> aa den ska tas med måtta
<huttan> peyam: hur mycket ram vilken tar?
<peyam> Xubuntu huttan
<peyam> vem är med måtta?
<peyam> måtta
<huttan> peyam: hur mycket ram har du använt totalt?
<peyam> just nu är den 10 % och jag har bara xchatt öppet så 400 GB
<peyam> Mb
<huttan> ok, din totala 4gb då?
<propus> peyam: öhh de är väl inget?.. mitt system tar upp 30% av 16gb.. de är ju bara bra att "allt" ligger i minnet..
<peyam> ja men jag har inge öppet
<peyam> vf ska den ta så mkt
<huttan> peyam: jag tycker det låter helt ok också
<propus> peyam: du har väl vart in på någon porrsida så lämnat ett java script så ligger och suger minne isf.. men 10% av 8gb är ju inget.
<huttan> peyam: om du har 3.6gb kvar med xchat öpopet
<peyam> 10% ab 4Gb. nej jag porrsufar med stora datorn och jag laddar ner dem och spelar med tven så nej
<peyam> huttan, ja men poängen är att xubuntu skall inte ta så mkt
<huttan> nä det ska ju funka på 64mb ram
<huttan> om denna sidan stämmer
<peyam> om du läser på wikipedia så står det att xubuntu tar dubbelt så mkt som debian
<propus> peyam: sålänge ditt system inte laggar och segar sig.. varför klaga?
<peyam> den kan lagga om jag har matlab och eclipse o texmaker öppna
<huttan> peyam: om du har 4gb ram kanske du kan installera vanliga ubuntu istället?
<peyam> jag vill inte den ska klara
<propus> peyam: sedan så är de ju så att ju mer ram du har desto mer tillåter systemet att lägga upp i minnet.
<huttan> peyam: min iMac laggar nästan med eclipse igång :p
<peyam> huttan, ja men den har för tjocka style och minimize, close knapparna är för stora. jag irritera mig på d
<huttan> peyam: den mastodonten är för robust
<peyam> propus, vet ej om linux ockå funkar så
<huttan> peyam: det gör det
<propus> huttan: blev de någon whiskey? ;)
<huttan> propus: yepp =)
<propus> Nice! :)
<huttan> propus: sitter o softar med den o kollar igenom lite bokföring
<propus> huttan: de är inte risk att de bli fel i siffrorna när du smuttar? =)
<huttan> nä fan, som tur är har jag redan gjort siffrorna
<huttan> bara snöar lite i det =)
<andol> morgens
<propus> moegon :)
<propus> morgon even..
<andol> propus: Uppe sent eller vaken tidigt? :)
<propus> vaken tidigt :)
<propus> själv då?
<andol> Jorå, jag har sovit jag med.
<propus> nice :)
<propus> blir de fest ikväll? =)
<andol> Jo
<propus> trevligt :)
<andol> Jorå, och så ser jag fram emot att det ska bli 2014. Av någon anledning så finner jag det årtalet mycket mer numeriskt tilltalande än tidigare årtal.
<propus> Jaa.. får hoppas att de blir ett bra år :)
<andol> Tycker man alldeles för sällan hör folk hoppas att det blir ett mediokert år :-)
<propus> är man inte possitiv så blir de inte possitivt :)
<andol> propus: Äh, man kanske har haft ett helt fantastiskt befintligt år, och behöver ett mediokert år som omväxling, för att hålla egot i schack, eller så :-)
<propus> hehe
<Spookan> Mjaha, se om man kan reparera sin Ubuntu lappis.
<propus> Spookan: vad har skett med den då?
<Spookan> propus: Kernel Panic.
<Spookan> Men gick inte att fixa med fsck, får slänga skiten då.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: Tjena!
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<propus> Screedo: god morgon!
<ePax> 0_o
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då det duger, du då?
<Screedo> propus: allt väl?
<Screedo> Spookan: jodå, knallar på, är ju nyårsafton :)
<propus> Screedo: jodå :).. själv då?
<Spookan> Screedo: Fixat dotterns server än då? :P
<Screedo> Spookan: nä, inte pallat mer :P
<Screedo> men få rväl göra det :P
<Screedo> fick inte skiten till att starta i screen, pallade inte felsöka. :P
<Screedo> nu är det frulle, bbl
<Spookan> Screedo: Ni är välkomna till våran server som sagt.. ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: tack :)
<propus> någon som vet av någon bra linux baserad firewall?
<Spookan> propus: ipfwall eller vad den heter, den inbyggda?
<propus> inbyggda?
<Spookan> propus: http://erik.landvall.se/linux/iptables/
<propus> Spookan: tack för länken men jag behöver en hårdvaru brandvägg :)
<Spookan> propus: Ah ok ;)
<propus> Spookan: fick bli pfsense :)
<larsemil> Barre: hittade minsan nyckeln så nu kan du validera den bäst du vill!
 * andol har nu slängt upp http://who.arrakis.se/, då han misslyckades med att hitta befintligt webbplats på temat mitt-ip som även svarade över IPv6.
<propus> huhu?
<andol> propus: Ja, ta en sida som http://ifconfig.me/ip. Kruxet att jag bara sett sådana nåbara över IPv4, vilket ju inte hjälper när man vill få svar om sin IPv6-address.
<propus> andol: ahh okej =)
<Anarieth> andol: visar inte Ip.se även ipv6?
<andol> Anarieth: Jomentitta.
<andol> Anarieth: Dock inte riktigt i det lättparsade format jag föredragit.
<Anarieth> man kan inte få allt ^^
<andol> Anarieth: Jo, ifall man fixar det själv :P
<Anarieth> jo men då kan man ju inte vara lat ^^
 * andol är bara lat ibland
<Johaneriksson2> Hej, tänkte kolla en sak,..Sitter just nu med win 7.. men funderar mer och mer att gå över till ubuntu.. Men undrar lite hur Intel HD 4000 funkar i ubuntu? med hdmi och så
<andol> Johaneriksson2: Jorå, verkar sitta ett sådant i min Laptop, och den lirar på fint.
<Johaneriksson2> Får du hdmi att funka som det ska? läste lite att det var svårt att få ut Full hd tydligen
<andol> Johaneriksson2: Tja, har ingen HDMI på min laptop, utan enbart Mini displayport, som jag mest testat ytligt vid något tillfälle.
<andol> Johaneriksson2: Boota med LiveCD och pröva själv?
<Johaneriksson2> okej, bör det funka utan att installera det då?
<Johaneriksson2> tänkte om man lära ha drivrutinerna
<andol> Jorå, du kan köra Ubuntu direkt från installationskivan utan att installera något, och vad gäller Inteldrivarna så finns de direkt i kärnan så det ska inte behövas något extra där.
<Johaneriksson2> okej, ja då får jag testa det då :) kollar nämligen mycket HD film...och tänkte om man kan få ut max av det :)
<hexabit> Jag passar på att sägga Gott nytt år!!! nu, för snart kommer släkten och då blir det full fart. :)
<hexabit> Jag tittar in efter 24.00. Hadet bäst så länge!
<Broomhandle> Davids kod från Äkta Människor. Imponerande att man kan göra en avancerad AI med några rader mysko kod: http://i.imgur.com/lzPlgjC.png
<David-A> (offtopic) vem ska ut o se fyrverkerier, vem ska se vad som händer med googels logga, och vem ska både och?
<propus> *SKÅL* på er!
<David-A> häpp :)
<propus> David-A: läget? =)
<hexabit_m> Är det någon som firar nyår här inne i kanalen?
<propus> joo jag.. sitter och nördar och dricker öl :)
<hexabit_m> Hehehe härligt! :)
<propus> wÖrd :)
<hexabit_m> Jag, tjejen och ungarna är trötta och väntar på att kl ska bli 24 så att vi får sova.
<hexabit_m> Wörd hehehe
<propus> hehe
<hexabit_m> Annars då propus? Är du ensam eller har du gäster på besök? Våra besök gick redan vid 22.
<propus> hexabit_m: jag är ensammen.. har haft en polare på besök.. men han for för en timme sedan :)
<hexabit_m> Ok :)
<propus> så nu sitter jag och fixat med pfsense och dricker öl :)
<hexabit_m> Härligt! Själv kör jag ipcop.
<propus> okej =)
<propus> kör med 4 routerboards och pfsense :)
<hexabit_m> Ahaa nice. Jag sneglar lite på pfsense eftersom jag kör bsd på alla mina servrar.
<propus> pfsense är rätt nice :)
<hexabit_m> Ja det lutar nog åt att jag slänger ut ipcop.
<propus> låter vettigt :)
<hexabit_m> Har pfsense bra stöd för trådlösa kort?
<propus> jodå.
<hexabit_m> Eller dom vanligaste om jag säger så.
<hexabit_m> Ok perfekt! :)
<hexabit_m> Då får det bli mitt nya projekt imorgon.
<propus> de har jag dock dålig kolla på.. kör inte något wlan i pfsense.. de kör jag i en av mina routerboards.
<hexabit_m> Om du är här imorgon så får du bli min 'pfsense fadder' ;)
<hexabit_m> Aha ok
<propus> hehe kan alltid försöka.. :)
<hexabit_m> Ja iofs så använder jag bara wan och wlan där eth1 går ut mot en 24 portars och vidare från den till en wifi switch.
<hexabit_m> Så jag behöver ju inte wifi direkt på fw.
<propus> okej =)
<hexabit_m> Mecka med fw på fyllan. Det är rätt hardcore. Borde bli en ny sport. 'Extreme firewalling'
<hexabit_m> :D
<propus> Haha.. jaa åsså kan dom göra en såpa av de på discovery :D
<hexabit_m> Hahaha ja precis!
<propus> :D
<hexabit_m> Tjejen tittar surt på mig. Jag måste vara lite social tydligen. Men jag tittar in om en stund igen.
<hexabit_m> Hadet bäst så länge!!
<propus> okej.. ha de så länge och pyssla om tanten :)
<Broomhandle> Ja, ja. Du har en tjej. Du är bättre än mig. Vi fattar.
<propus> han får nog ligga ikväll.
<propus> Broomhandle: du är inte bitter?
<Broomhandle> Jo?
<propus> hehe prova kontaktannonserna i gulatidningen :)
 * David-A :s pythonprogram halsar Gott Nytt Ar
<hexabit_m> Jaha då var det firat och klart. :)
<hexabit_m> Är för trött för att irca. Ses imorgon.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-01
<Broomhandle> Om jag vet en adress, kan jag någonstans lista alla som bor där?
<propus> gula sidorna?
<propus> damn.. vad folk är off i dag :D
<David-A> men va..., det hände inget med googels logga prick kl 00:00. men nu kl 01:42 är den annorlunda.
<propus> Jepp
<David-A> jag var ute o titta fyrverkeri o spelade in loggan mellan kl 23:57 - 00:02. hände det nåt senare, eller är det bara en ny logga när man laddar sidan på nytt efter nidmatt?
<Broomhandle> Jag fick nyss reda på att en snygg kvinna som jag trodde var typ 23 i själva verket är 33.
<Broomhandle> Inte för att 33 i sig är farligt, men tiden går ju. Den jävla tiden.
<propus> bara ta chansen och ligga :)
<realubot> Broomhandle: Mayep?
<Broomhandle> realubot: Hmm?
<Broomhandle> Mayep?
<huttan> morgon
<huttan> stora odds att nån e vaken nu :p
<Spookan> huttan: Jag är vaken.
<Spookan> realubot: God morgon.
<huttan> hej Spookan
<Spookan> huttan: Tjena!
<huttan> Hur mås det en sån här morron?
<realubot> Spookan: God morgon.
<Spookan> huttan: Lite bakis.. Du då?
<Spookan> Vem är det som har hand om eran Ubuntu-se hemsida?
<huttan> Spookan: vart lugnt igår, så helt ok =)
<Spookan> huttan: Hehe ok ;)
<larsemil> gott nytt!
<Spookan> VÃ¥gar man ta sig en kopp kaffe? :P
<Screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: Tjena!
<Screedo> Spookan: allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då, bara bra, du kan jag PM:a dig om en grej?
<Screedo> Klart du kan
<andol> morgens
<andol> Spookan: Lite olika folk som har ansvar för olika delar av sidan, och ibland ingen alls, men jag är i alla flal root på server ifall det skulle vara något.
<andol> larsemil: Betyder "att försöka komma igång med träningen. Minst en gång i veckan." att du sikta på att träna minst en gång i veckan, eller att du tänker *försöka* börja träna minst en gång i veckan? :-)
<Spookan> andol: Ok, fick upp att torrent filen till Alternate ison ej finns.
<andol> Spookan: Jo, men det beror ju på att alternate-skivan inte längre finns från och med Ubuntu 13.10 :) Jag ska se ifall jag inte kan få bort länken från sidan.
<andol> Spookan: Närmaste alterntiv är https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD, även om man då under installationen laddar ner mer paket över nätet.
<Spookan> andol: Jaha, det förklarar ju en hel del :P
<andol> Sen har vi förstås även Server-ison som är rätt lik, men som innehåller lite andra defaults.
<Spookan> Ok, nä för jag skulle sätta dem på seedning...
<andol> Ah
<larsemil> andol: att jag tänker försöka. med mål om att nå dit innan året är slut iaf.
<Broomhandle> realubot: Vem eller vad är Mayep?
<realubot> Broomhandle: Jag trodde att du var Mayep?
<hexabit> Gokväll!
<hexabit> Alla bakis idag? :)
<Hoxx> min dag har varit jättekonstig, ingen bakis eller känningar alls efter gårdagen...
<Hoxx> fast det slank ner vin,konjak vodka o mycke annat :D
<hexabit> Ahaa hehehe ok :)
<hexabit> Jag dricker inte så jag blir inte bakis.
<Hoxx> hexabit: smart :)
<hexabit> :)
<Broomhandle> Aldrig hört talas om någon Mayep.
<Broomhandle> Så inte så troligt att jag är denne.
<Spookan> Broomhandle: ?
<marsupapu> Hmm, finns det någon på kanalen som har provat elementaryOS?
<marsupapu> Ser ganska fin ut
<blurkis> ser ut som om elementary os använder gnome + någon panel längst ner?
<marsupapu> Så det ser ut, men så är det inte.
<marsupapu> Elementary användar inte gnome men sin egen Pantheon som desktop environment eller vad var det på svenska iaf.
<blurkis> läste det med nyss,
<Broomhandle> Jag får en äcklig känsla av Lajjnucks och dess GUI:n.
<Broomhandle> Känns inte alls mysigt eller stabilt.
<Broomhandle> Känns då rakt inte som en Amiga.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-02
<peyam> #debian suger på hjälpa
<qvak> skulle vara bra använda Nouveau istället för Nvidia?
<realubot> qvak: Det tror jag inte.
<realubot> qvak: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?86226-Nouveau-vs-NVIDIA-Linux-vs-NVIDIA-Windows-8-1
<realubot> qvak: Och framförallt här: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nouveau_nvidia_win81&num=4
<realubot> qvak: Jag tror att alla utom Stallman kör med nVidias closed source.
<qvak> någon som rekommederade använda opensource istället för closed source
<qvak> haha, ok
<realubot> qvak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ&t=0m12s
<qvak> haha :)
<qvak> vad använder du då? :)
<qvak> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?86226-Nouveau-vs-NVIDIA-Linux-vs-NVIDIA-Windows-8-1
<qvak> oh sorry
<qvak> enligt hemsidan så verkar closed soouce se bättre ut
<blurkis> qvak,   closed source är bättre.  jag kan inte köra fria drivrutinen på den här datorn.  Grafiken låser sig efter ngn timme med open source drivrtutinen
<Screedo_> god morgon
<Barre> Morrn..
<Barre> Screedo: inte långt kvar nu, fem dagar och sen tillbaka ner i gruvan =)
<Screedo> Barre: hehe
<Screedo> Barre: jo, men sedan så är det ju snart sommar och sommarsemester igen :P
<delhage> morrn
<Screedo> delhage: morgon
<Barre> jo det är sant.. sommaren närmar sig med stormsteg, det är ju praktiskt taget snart jul  igen... :/
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Den sanna optimisten :P
<delhage> det blir ljusare nu iaf
<Screedo> jo, helt klart
<Screedo> någon som kan öppna postern.se?
<Screedo> posten.se*
<Screedo> verkar som om posten.se är nere.
<delhage> nope
<delhage> död
<hexabit> Kan inte heller komma åt den.
<Screedo> nä, verkar som fler än jag har semster till den 7 januari :)
<Barre> det har brunnit i en datahall på evry
<Barre> de hostar blandannat posten
<Barre> http://www.evry.se/foretaget/investor/bors-och-press/brand-i-evrys-driftshall/
<Screedo> ahh
<Screedo> "Dessvärre gick delar av omstarten inte som planerat, och analyser från vår leverantör Hitachi visar på ett fel i programvaran"  Verkar som om Hitachi ligger risigt på det nu om det är något i deras programvara som orsakat alla dessa förseningar och om de kan återupprätta förlorad data.
<Barre> mmm
<Screedo> jaja, vi fick virus, vi var utan IT i nästan en hel vecka. :)
<delhage> large scale HA in action
<hexabit> är det någon här som kör vitlistning på företaget?
<hexabit> Istället för antivirus.
<hexabit> Vi ska nämligen börja med det inom kort. (mcAfee)
<Barre> sannorliksberäkning skulle jag snarare tro ligger bakom beslutet att inte köra DR mellan hallar. Kostnaden att spegla allt är för stort i jämförelse med den lilla risken att en hall går ner. Sannorlikenheten att en hall skulle råka ut för exempelvis en brand är nära 0% tills det har hänt och då är det 100% :)
<Screedo> Det låter som rätt väg att gå.
<delhage> +r
<delhage> -r
<delhage> "sannolikhet"
<Screedo> men först måste man nog komma åt alla de it-avdelnigar som låter användare ligga som lokala administratörer. Vilket jag tror är många som fortfarande gör av ekonomiska skäl.
 * delhage gömmer sig
<Barre> delhage: =)
<delhage> nån som har nåt bra boktips?
<delhage> svensk skönlitteratur företrädesvis
<huttan_> morron
<Screedo> huttan_: morgon
<huttan_> tja Screedo
<huttan_> läget idag?
<Screedo> huttan_: det är bra, själv?
<huttan_> vakna o hade slut på allt, så va precis på fiket o köpte lite fin frukost
<huttan_> najs sätt o starta första vardan på året :)
<huttan_> kan inte vpna till jobbet, känner mig helt egd
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Undrar om compucase nya rails passar till äldre lådor :)
<huttan_> vad är det ??
<Screedo> chassi tillvekrare
<Screedo> har fått tag i ett äldre compucase chassi, men inga rails som passar. :/
<Screedo> en sådan låda där plåten är 1,25mm :)
<huttan_> ahh
<huttan_> fet
<huttan_> Screedo: va ska du ha den till då??
<Screedo> kör min ena ESXi host i den, men den ligger på en hylla idag, vil ha in den i racket :P
<Screedo> http://tinyurl.com/qajshpn  ser ut som den svarta lådan överst på denna bild.
<huttan_> Screedo: najs
<huttan_> esxi tänkte jag börja med idag, men sen va vpn failat =(
<Screedo> jag kör ESXi 5.1 nu men har funderat på att uppgradera till 5.5, men har hört en massa dåligt om 5.5
<andol> Screedo: Sidgradera till libvirt/kvm istället? :)
<realubot> http://www.di.se/artiklar/2014/1/1/apple-vi-slapper-inte-in-nsa-i-din-iphone/
<realubot> Den som menar allvar med allt vad integritet heter dissar smartphones.
<Screedo> andol: naj, kan för lite om linux för detta, hade verkligen fått huvudbry då :P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> HeMan: Dag!
<HeMan> andol: jag har ju varit tvungen att jobba en stund innan jag han hejja här...
<HeMan> Gearfever! 100 GB/s EDR IB-kort!
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> Screedo- VERSION mIRC v7.32 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<ePax> Det var ett tag sen sen man såg mIRC :D
<Screedo> ePax: ?
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Vad använder du?
<znejk> Ingen som kör plex med chromecast?
<ePax> Screedo, xchat
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> xchat finns för windows också?
<ePax> inte vad jag vet
<Screedo> ePax: XChat is an IRC chat program for both Linux and Windows.
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> första meningen på xchats hemsida hehe
<ePax> Nice :D
<Screedo> jag kör win 7 på min arbetsstation.
<ePax> Då vet man det med :) Man lär sig någonting nytt varje dag :D
<Screedo> :D
 * ePax kör ubuntu på sin arbetsstation :D
<Screedo> nä, om man skulle ge sig iväg och träna lite.
<ePax> Jag behöver nog köpa årskort för träning :S väntar på nytt visakort från banken
<andol> HeMan: Förväntas alltså arbeta på arbetstid? :-)
 * andol fick förövrigt just ett mail om att han gjort sig förtjänt utav en gratis t-shirt, https://www.torproject.org/getinvolved/tshirt.html
<Screedo> grattis andol :)
<ePax> man kanske ska leka lite med kvm innan lunch
<HeMan> andol: provade du gnu vpn-prylen?
<andol> HeMan: Nix, läste något på webbplatsen om att det var moderniserang på väg, och tänkte att det vart lika bra att vänta.
<HeMan> andol: jag såg gnu net på lwn idag
<HeMan> andol: inte riktigt samma men kändes också intressant
<andol> Jorå
<andyland> Senaste dagarnas snackis på reddit: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU1NzA
<andyland> Vad tror ni är det dags att överge X för wayland kanske?
<andol> Tja, här i Ubuntu-land rörs det väl sig mer i riktning mot Mir...
<andyland> Jo men det verkar inte vara så många på det hära interwebs som gillar Mir dock..
<andol> Nej, men det uppfyller ju om inte annat vilkoret att inte vara X11 :)
<andol> I övrigt så har jag personligen inte så mycket till åsikt om varesig Wayland eller Mir.
<Barre> mmm.. min trackar.pl rungerar inte ritkgit längre :(
<andyland> Såg ett bra talk från linuxconf AU där en av Wayland utvecklarna (föredetta xorg dev) förklarade varför X är trasigt ifall någon är intresserad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIctzAQOe44
<blurkis> kommer det krävas dubbla uppsättningar drivrutiner för wayland vs mir?
<Broomhandle> Ingen aning vad Wayland eller Mir är.
<realubot> Vad kostar det att ta fram en "vanlig" mobilapp? Jag tänker på t.ex. Västtrafik-app, yr.no-app, svtplay-app o.s.v.?
<realubot> Vad är det för utvecklingskostnad vi talar om?
<ewook> app? låter mer som en wrapper för hemsidan.
<ewook> alternativt något som kan prata med ev. api
<ewook> beror ju främst på vad du har bakom som sagt.
<fr33r1d3> Hello allihopa
<andol> godagens
<blurkis> ewook: svår fråga. beror ju på komplexiteten.. från några tusen till massor? Eller gratis om man gör det själv på fritiden,
<HeMan> hur fixar jag i /etc/network/interfaces så jag kan köra både ipv4 och ipv6 på ett openvswitch-interface?
<realubot> ewook: Jag tänker mig nog mest en app som wrapper för serverprogramvara ja.
<ePax> HeMan, sudo ifconfig | grep inet6
<ePax> Du kanske redan kör ipv6
<HeMan> ePax: jo, problemet är vilken syntax det ska vara för openvswitch
<ePax> Per default så är ipv6 igång om man inte stänger av den själv
<HeMan> ePax: "vanlig" brygga har jag koll på men det är helt annan syntax för openvswitch-bryggor
<ePax> HeMan, Det vet jag inte faktiskt.
<HeMan> ePax: ok
<delhage> HeMan: skiljer ovswitch verkilgen på ipv4 och ipv6, är väl samma syntax för att skapa bryggor och lägga till portar?
<andol> HeMan: Fast du har koll på hur man kör antingen ipv4 eller ipv6? Är inte Rätt lösning då bara att skippa legacy-versionen? :)
<HeMan> delhage: openvswitch skiljer inte på det, men syntaxen är annorlunda i interfaces-filen
<HeMan> andol: iofs, men jag behöver ibland komma åt saker i historien från den maskinen
<delhage> HeMan: aha, nåt ubuntuspecifikt?
<HeMan> delhage: jo, ubuntu/debian-specifikt
<delhage> ok
<HeMan> delhage: jag försökte köra ovirt i stället på den maskinen men det supportade inte openvswitch
<huttan> ff
<ePax> Huston. I got kvm problem. :)
<ePax> Kan man ändra permanent portar på vnc gäst-os. De verkar krocka med remote desktop för hosten.
<ePax> <graphics type='vnc' port='-1' autoport='yes'/> är väl port 5901
<realubot> Hur är stödet för videochatt i Pidgin?
<ispookan> Hallå pojks & flicks!
<oGG> delhage:
<oGG> ls
<oGG> oops
<Johan-se> får detta felmedellande då jag uppdaterar källor: W: GPG-fel: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<Johan-se> hur får jag bort det?
<blurkis> Johan-se: kom det efter att du lagt till en ppa, eller kom det när du skulle uppdatera en befintlig orörd?
<blurkis> Johan-se: ser ju ut som om felet ligger hos servern, så inte mycket du kan göra åt..?
<blurkis> Eller lägg till den nyckeln (sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF1CDFA9)
<blurkis> Kommandot ovanför är något jag hittade på google,
<Johan-se> funkade. tack!
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-03
<peyam> Tjena
<Barre> tjo
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: om inte Coffe ska köra den 18:e så har jag bil
<realubot> Intressant: http://www.dn.se/sthlm/hemlig-bredbandsbunker-ska-sakra-natet/
<Screedo> god morgon
<hexabit> morrn Screedo! ;)
<hexabit> *:)
<Barre> HeMan: fantastiskt :)
<Screedo> realubot: Verkar som om det krävs plus prenumerant för att kunna läsa hela artikeln.
<huttan> morgon
<bamsefar> realubot: Haha, hyffsat överskattat. :P
<bamsefar> Det påverkar inte alls hela Sverige om något händer där.
<ePax> *gäsp*
 * hexabit gäspar i kör med ePax 
<K350> Någon som vet om Tele2 har problem med inloggningne till deras sida. Alltså till "mitt Tele2" ?
<hexabit_m> Nu drabbades jag av branden hos Evry. måste åka in och jobba natt. :)
<andol> hexabit_m: Väl natt du jobbar hursom? :P
<hexabit_m> Ja det kan man nog säga. hehehe
<hexabit_m> Bara kul när deyät händer något. Får jag sitta vid en dator så är jag glad.
<andol> Sen torde väl kommenderad natt ge en extra slant i plånboken också?
<hexabit_m> Ja det gör det nog men jag brukar glömma att skriva upp.
<hexabit_m> Man får nypa sig i armen varje dag. Tänkt att man får betalt för att leka mes datorer. :D
<hexabit_m> *med
<ePax> skaffa timesheet appen :D
<ePax> Men där försvan han :D
 * Barre undrar varför Ubuntu ännu inte lyckats med en bra usb-creator app som fungerar som den skall... *suck*
<HeMan> Barre: funkar det inte med unetbootin?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte, testar isohybrid med en dd så får jag se om det fungerar, om inte så får jag testa vidare .. hur som helst så tuggar usb-creator mammutstock
 * Barre brb
<Barre> det fungerade perfekt, isohybrid + dd = ftw!
<Barre> nåja, har spenderad eftermiddagen till att städa källaren och göra iordning min hobbyhörna =) hittade min CD-skiva som jag installerade min första ubuntu från, 5.04.. jag hade stavat ubuntu fel .. hehe
<HeMan> jag borde städa mitt datorrum med
<Broomhandle> Hur många spindlar hittade du?
<Broomhandle> Om antalet är > 0 blir jag äcklad.
<maxjezyWT> intressant.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jo, jag tittade på en wiki-sida för att kunna kompilera & bygga openiboot för ipad 4. Den säger att man ska installera libssl-devel, men jag undrar.............. är det skillnad på libssl-devel & libopenssl-devel?
<Umeaboy> Wiki'n anger att man ska använda Ubuntu för att kompilera, men jag använder en annan dist. Det finns inget paket i den disten som heter libssl-devel.
<Umeaboy> Därför frågar jag.
<andol> Umeaboy: 1) Varför frågar du här då? 2) Jo, oddsen är rätt goda att libssl-dev och libopenssl-devel är likvärdiga.
<Umeaboy> andol: Eftersom att jag vill vara på den säkra sidan så att jag har alla paket som behövs.
<maxjezyWT> Umeaboy, testa?
<maxjezyWT> jag brukar ha lite problem med paket som ser lika ut, men de funkar dåligt ihop
<maxjezyWT> namnen måste ofta vara exakta, men testa vetja
<maxjezyWT> jag fick error 0x00000f i windows, men varken enter eller f8 hjälpte som windows rekommenderade mig
<maxjezyWT> så jag kasta in dvd skivan och fick nöja mig med en consumer preview version från 2012
<maxjezyWT> det jag ville ha sagt var att ett snabbt test ger oftast rätt svar
<maxjezyWT> medans att fråga här kan vara tidsödande och ge felaktigt svar
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-04
<peyam> Tjenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Umeaboy> andol: Är newlib-projektet dött?
<Umeaboy> På launchpad så ser det dött ut.
<peyam> ja
<Umeaboy> OK.
<propus> *gäsp*
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa mig bygga en dator till min pappa?
<peyam> han använder word o internet
<peyam> ngt som e inte sååååå dålig och inte heller megasnabb
<propus> sure
<propus> prislapp?
<peyam> fritt, inte mer än 3000 / behöver bara moderkort, cpu, ram, power
<peyam> de andra tar jag från hans gamla dator
<propus> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010746275/gigabyte-brix-i5-3337u-wlan-hdmi-dp-lan-barebone/
<propus> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010667763/kingston-2gb-1600mhz-ddr3-cl11-sodimm/
<propus> och 2 st av dom minnena.
<propus> där har han en liten och smidig maskin.
<peyam> ja men den e inte riktigt det jag vill ha
<peyam> ska se hur mkt jag samlat på mig på inet nu
<propus> om han bara kör de få sakerna du nämnde så är ju den där perfekt..
<propus> varför sitta med en tower maskin då?
<peyam> ja det var en väldigt bra förslag
<Screedo> God morgon
<peyam> men nu försöker jag optimera kostnaden
<propus> Screedo: god morgon :)
<Screedo> propus: allt väl?
<propus> Screedo: jodå.. tipp topp :).. själv då?
<Screedo> propus: jodå, det knallar på sin lilla gång, snart till att börja jobba igen efter en längre ledighet. Tiden går fort när man har roligt. :)
<propus> Screedo: de är sant.. :)..
<peyam> propus, http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/4437959/pappas
<propus> peyam: go for it then.
<peyam> undrar om jag ska ta ett bättre moderkort o öka chansen för uppgradering sen
<propus> peyam: ehh.. din far lär ha den där maskinen många år.. och när de är dags för nya grejer så är de annan sockel och minnes typ isf.. kör på de där de blir bra.
<peyam> kör på dem jag valt nu eller de med nya saker+
<propus> kör på de du valt nu.
<propus> Screedo: kör du någon firewall till dina vm's?
<Screedo> propus: kör den innbyggda i ubuntu,
<propus> Screedo: okey.. har installerat pfsense i en vm.. så håller på pilla med de.
<Screedo> ok, jag kör också pfsense som brandvägg mellan mitt och internet
<propus> okej kör du en som vm?
<Screedo> propus: japp
<propus> Screedo: vad anger du för gateway i dina vm servrar? pfsense wan ip eller?
<Screedo> pfsense
<Screedo> lokala IP till pfsense
<propus> okej
<propus> Screedo: sugen på att sälja din d-link dfe kort?
<Screedo> jag vet inte, samtidigt är det bra att ha, just till brandvägg :)
<propus> okej
<huttan> morron
<andol> dagens
<propus> dagens andol!
<realubot> Varför ta fram Galaxy Gear när man borde ta fram smarta armband för smartphones?
<realubot> Typ: http://www.cadeauxfolies.ch/media/catalog/product/cache/8/imagehover/1098x1098/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/r/u/runtastic_sportarmband_fuer_smartphones_3.jpg
<realubot> Kombinera den produkten med den här och du blir hårast bland alla hårda män: https://www.bluefox.nu/pub_images/medium/ABS7_365.jpg
<realubot> Vem av er blir först med att ta fram en sådan produkt?
<Barre> larsemil, Philip5: testar kde återigen, var redo för att ge support ;)
<BaroMeter> KDE, är ganska snyggt i OpenSuSE.
<Barre> har testat med jämna mellanrum (var i.o.f.s. 3-5 år resan sist) men aldrig blivigt vän med det. Tänkte testa igen nu. och som vanligt är jag vilsen =)
<propus> Cinnamon är ju skönare än kde :)
<BaroMeter> Tycker inte att varken Gnome eller KDE är bra längre. Gnome blir bra med Cinnamon.
 * vithic hämtar popcorn och lutar sig tillbaka.
 * andol är så ohipp att han trivs med Unity.
<BaroMeter> just på den punkten där Ubuntu tappade sin själ, Unity dvs :-)
<sakjur> andol: Ska vi bilda klubb?
<propus> De är bara installera en minimal install och lägga till dom paket man själv vill ha :)
<sakjur> Jag förstår helt ärligt inte vad folk som inte har AMD-grafikkort stör sig på.
<sakjur> propus: eller bara installera Debian från första början? ;)
<propus> sakjur: sant.. men jag anser att debian ligger efter i utvecklingen jämfört med ubuntu.. och självklart är de ju beroende på vad man gör med sin maskin.. för mig är ubuntu ett bättre val :)
<Broomhandle> MEN !"#¤¤%&
<Broomhandle> VARFÖR  gör man kallingar som STICKS?
<Broomhandle> Den där lappen eller vad det är... skär i mig.
<Broomhandle> Hatar sådana.
<Broomhandle> Skandal.
<larsemil> Barre: oh yeah!
<Broomhandle> Sadister.
<DrLinux> IcedTea pluginen fungerar inte, någon som har lust att hjälpa mig att få igång det? Fick problemen efter en uppdatering
<DrLinux> Får tillägga att det är mitt i matchen mellan Arsenal och Tottenham.. något jag gärna vill se :p
<propus> DrLinux: sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<DrLinux> propus, tyvärr så hjälper det inte
<bamsefar> Kör riktig java för fan!
<propus> DrLinux: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk funkar den då?
<DrLinux> propus, fungerar inte
<DrLinux> bamsefar, har du en lösning?
<propus> DrLinux: tack bort openjdk
<propus> sedan: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<propus> sudo apt-get update
<propus> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<bamsefar> Precis, riktig java.
<sakjur> Testa att köra Chrome också, Fx är mindre benägen att ha osäkra plugin :)
<DrLinux> jag gillar inte Chrome
<lord4163> DrLinux: grattis
<lord4163> bamsefar: rekommendera äckliga saker? :(
<bamsefar> lord4163: Vad?
<bamsefar> Vad är det som är äckligt med Oracle Java?
<lord4163> bamsefar: icke open source
<sakjur> DrLinux: Jag gillar inte heller Chrome. Jag gillar inte flash eller JREn heller, så det passar alldeles utmärkt att använda Chrome till de två syftena också ;)
<bamsefar> lord4163: Heter du möjligtvis Richard i förnamn?
<DrLinux> fabian heter han
<bamsefar> lord4163: Det är väl rimligt att använda den bästa lösningen? Oavsett licens?
<sakjur> bamsefar: På vilket sätt skulle Oracles JRE vara "bäst"?
<DrLinux> propus, tack
<DrLinux> sakjur, hur eller hur så fungerar det
<propus> DrLinux: alltid kul att hjälpa till :)
<bamsefar> sakjur: Det är där allt händer först.
<sakjur> bamsefar: Referensimplementationen av Java är OpenJDK https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<bamsefar> sakjur: Jag läste det där nu också. Vi har alltid kört Sun JDK och det har fungerat bättre. Men det kanske inte är sant för Java 7.
<bamsefar> sakjur: Coolt, tack för att du argumenterade emot mig. :)
<bamsefar> sakjur: Det där verkar ju inte ha hänt än dock.
<DrLinux> propus, mycket snabbare går det här med än det jag hade tidigare!
<propus> DrLinux: sedär.. :)
<sakjur> bamsefar: Ah, jag antod det :) Jag föredrar att undvika Java så gott jag kan ;-)
<propus> sakjur: java är som en cancerböld i datorvärlden.
<sakjur> propus: Jag hör att du har lyssnat på Ballmers retorik ;)
<bamsefar> propus: Java är jättebra, till väldigt väldigt mycket.
<bamsefar> propus: Du skulle bara veta hur torftigt ditt liv vore utan java.
<sakjur> DrLinux: OpenJRE innehåller tydligen ingen webbläsarplugin, utan det är icedtea som gäller för öppen källkods-Java-runtime i webbläsare
<Philip5> Barre:  vilken version av kde testar du och med vilken dist?
<propus> bamsefar: nog är de sant.. men livet vore bättre utan java och att de fanns något annat som ersatte de :)
<sakjur> propus: Java är komplicerat, att börja med så måste man skilja på JVM och Java-lang. Dessutom Java SE och Java EE
<sakjur> Det politiskt korrekta vore nog att säga "Oracle är som en cancerböld i datorvärlden" eller "Det är väldigt synd att Oracle har såpass stort inflytande över Java"
<bamsefar> propus: Vad är det för fel på Java?
<ePax> 0_o
<propus> bamsefar: långsamt, ingen kontroll över minne, dålig pixelmanipulation mm.
<sakjur> propus: falskt, falskt, falskt
<sakjur> eller relativt, relativt, relativt
<propus> sakjur: really?
<sakjur> propus: Really.
<sakjur> propus: Java består av ett antal komponenter
<propus> sakjur: de gör min dator också.
<sakjur> Programmeringsspråket, kompilatorn och virtuella maskinen är de tre mest grundläggande
<sakjur> Programmeringsspråket i sig är iofs typsäkert, vilket minskar minneskontrollen, men virtuella maskinen har fullt kontroll över minne
<lord4163> bamsefar: Att du är okej med att ha en bakdörr till NSA på din dator är kul för din del, men det gör inte jag.
<sakjur> Långsamt är relativt, men myten att Java skulle vara särskilt långsamt kommer från tiden när motståndet var typ Fortran, Ada och C, dessutom från tiden innan JVMen var optimerad
<lord4163> bamsefar: eller någon annan underrättelsetjänst
<sakjur> och dålig pixelmanipulation: WTF? Java har inget koncept av pixlar per se.
<bamsefar> propus: Java är varken långsamt eller har dålig minneskontroll.
<DrLinux> "NSA".. då får du ju börja att köpa hårdvara som inte tillåter det till att börja med..
<propus> sakjur: låter som du vart och läst på wikipedia.. jag jobbar dagligen mot en java konsoll och märker av hur java beter sig med min dator.. jag märker en avsevärd "tyngd" när jag kör java..
<sakjur> propus: Jag gillar inte Java, men det handlar mer om att jag är obekväm med mjukvarupatentering och mjukvarupatenteringsliknande processer
<bamsefar> lord4163: Att ta upp NSA i den här diskussionen är löjligt.
<propus> bamsefar: så du menar att är snabbt?
<bamsefar> Absolut
<bamsefar> propus: Blandar du inte ihop Java med Swing nu? :)
<propus> bamsefar: nej.
<sakjur> propus: Java SE? DÃ¥ligt skriven mjukvara?
<bamsefar> propus: Jag jobbar dagligen med en massa mjukvara skriven i Java, fungerar utmärkt
<propus> sakjur: jag gillar inte heller java pga mjukvarupatenteringen.. men jag hade hellre sett en motsvarighet till java..
<bamsefar> Motsvarighet till java? Det är ju samma sak som java?
<Broomhandle> "Jag lever varje dag utan ben. Fungerar utmärkt".
<sakjur> propus: Typ .NET? LLVM?
<bamsefar> Hur många av er som gnäller på java har faktiskt erfarenhet av java?
<propus> bamsefar: jag har inte sagt att de inte fungerar utmärkt.. saken är den att jag upplever att den är långsam och har dålig minneshantering..
<sakjur> bamsefar: *hand upp*
<Broomhandle> Jag tvingades lära mig skiten. Hatar det.
<Broomhandle> Allt som någonsin skrivits i Java har sugit total röv i min erfarenhet.
<bamsefar> Jasså?
<propus> bamsefar: så om linux är motsvarigheten till windows så är dom båda samma sak?
<Broomhandle> Ja, alltså GUI.
<Broomhandle> Om något kör Java på en server någonstans skiter jag i.
<Broomhandle> Det kan vara vad som helst där.
<lord4163> Tycker också att de som har nånting emot Java borde verkligen lära sig språket först, de flesta tror att java är dålig eftersom Java webstart.
<sakjur> Broomhandle: Det där kan översättas till "Alla GUIn någonsin suger"
<bamsefar> Java är skitbra, om det är någon som vet vad de håller på med som kodar.
<sakjur> lord4163: meh. folk behöver inte lära sig språket. Bara förstå koncepten Java bygger på
<propus> bamsefar: java kunde vara bättre.
<lord4163> sakjur: koncepten är bra, code once run anywhere
<propus> lord4163: får man inte ha en negativ åsikt om ett program utan att kunna de utan och innan till?
<sakjur> lord4163: compile once till och med ;)
<sakjur> i en optimal värld, dvs
<sakjur> propus: Jo, men inte om programmeringsspråk och val programmerare har gjort
<sakjur> förlåt, val programspråksutvecklare
<lord4163> propus: Du får tycka det, men först ska man förstå saken, visst Java är inte perfekt, men det är inget språk jag känner till, beror på vart och till vad man använder språket
<sakjur> lord4163: Ada <3
<bamsefar> lord4163: Absolut, det är ingen som sagt att java är perfekt.
<bamsefar> Och framför allt inte till GUI-applikationer
<sakjur> lord4163: och såklart Haskell! http://xkcd.com/1312/
<andol> Äh, det stora problemet med Haskell är ju att det inte använder tillräckligt med parenteser.
<sakjur> andol: Jag föreslår ett LISP-språk som numrerar paranteser: ( [ { 2( 2[ 2{ 3( 3[ osv
<sakjur> s/ett LISP-språk/en LISP-dialekt/
<andol> sakjur: Buffer overflow? :)
<sakjur> andol: Whitespace finns också, som ytterligare perfekt språk
 * andol tänkte trasigt, och menade givetvis integer overflow.
<bamsefar> andol: :D
<propus> har alla inblandade lugnat sig efter mitt negativa uttalande ang java? :)
<lord4163> java ftw
<bamsefar> propus: Never!
<Barre> Philip5: kubuntu 13.10
<hexabit> Jag använder Java C# och C. Gäller det bearbetningar som ska tugga galet mycket data, skriver dem i C. Har sett bearbetningar skrivna i Java och C# jobba. Det är som natt och dag.
<hexabit> Men jag har ingenting emot Java annars. Men är man van vid appar skrivna i C så känns allt annat snigel. ;)
<hexabit> Har pratat med ett antal konsulter som skrattar åt mig när jag pratar om C. Dom säger "Kraftfulla servrar kostar inget nu för tiden så det är helt ok att skriva kritiska appar i Java"
<hexabit> Synd att vi måste köpa in kraftfulla servrar bara för att dom tycker C är för svårt.
<Philip5> Barre: najs... kör jag också men med kubuntu teamets ppa för rolling releases av kde updates
<hexabit> Snart blir det väl kvantdatorer som konsulterna kodar Basic på.
<Barre> Philip5: d
<Barre> ooops... nytt tangentbord
<Barre> Philip5: jag tror inte jag orkar med rolling updates, måste lära mig att hitta och andvända skiten först. Just nu håller jag på att leta efter var man ställer in skärminställningar
<propus> hexabit: java funkar.. men som sagt jag skulle hellre se en snabbare och en plattform som har bättre minneshantering :)
<hexabit> Om ni skulle skriva en kritisk bearbetning som tar bort header, skapar dubbletter mm på ca 4milj filer om dagen. Skulle ni då skriva dem i Java, C# eller C?
<hexabit> propus: Jag håller med.
<propus> *like*
<Philip5> Barre: men snart är du kde l33t
<David-A> nyss på tv "På andra sidan jorden" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-23:45. 1 tim 45 min av poetiska bilder i film som inte borde finnas i en värld med paus o snabbspolning (repris från mån)
<Spookan> Jag förstår inte vitsen med att komma in här och skriva ang vad som har varit på tv?
<David-A> Spookan: det är ingen vits med det, men det är ingen vits med nånting annat heller, egentligen. (utom med xubuntu förståss)
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Och god fortsättning på det nya året! =)
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-05
<QTmax> :)
<David-A> (:
<QTmax> fasiken vad korkade människor är
<QTmax> när man läser på internet så förstår man verkligen hur korkade människor är
<propus> QTmax: människan är korkad.
<QTmax> IRL är det mycket bättre, då är alla tysta och sköter sitt
<QTmax> propus, jaa.
<propus> vad har du nu läst som gör dig upprörd?
<QTmax> flashback
<propus> jaså.. jaa där kan man hitta en del kul.
<QTmax> i vissa frågor är det ju inte svar eller vitt, men där det är svart eller vitt och folk droppar oneliners som är direkta citat från propagandamaskinen staten tappar jag hakan
<QTmax> förstår att ted gärdestad tog livet av sig.
<propus> QTmax: ofta är de så med folk som vill komma till tals att dom är väldigt small minded och bara har snappat upp något citat i någon artikel från aftonbladet eller liknande.
<propus> QTmax: men man kan inte vara hård mot dom som är mindre.. dom måste ju också få en chans :)
<QTmax> konspirationsforumet är intressant
<QTmax> där sitter folk och postar tiotusentals svar om hur folk är foliehattar
<QTmax> hur orkar man ?
<propus> hehe
<QTmax> det är ungefär som att gå till kyrkan och envisas med att racka på de som tror på gud
<QTmax> om man inte tror på en sak men endå försöker motbevisa dess existens fast det är omöjligt är man galet korkad
<QTmax> speciellt om man viger sitt liv till det.
<QTmax> och kallar de som tror på konspirationer för koko-skallar
<QTmax> från det till detta, jag har installerat windows 8.1
<QTmax> körde 8 consumer preview en dag men den var inte stabil alls
<propus> usch.. svär inte i thorvalds kyrka.
<QTmax> sthnorwalps
<QTmax> konstigt att man inte hör mer om thorvalds
<QTmax> han är som ett spöke
<propus> Joo.. men han är väl inte speciellt mycket av en public figure?.. som richard stallman är.. den där computer kommunisten :)
<QTmax> jo
<QTmax> thorvalds är som gud
<QTmax> finns men säger inte mycket.
<QTmax> eller så finns han inte, men tillräckligt många tror att han finns och det räcker godt för kyrkan
<QTmax> alltså, linuxkyrkan :)
<QTmax> Broomhandle, tjetjeni!
<propus> Haha.
<QTmax> ah, det är ju roligt att retas iaf
<QTmax> funderar på att köpa en ny yuppie-nalle
<propus> QTmax: ska mycket till innan jag tar illa upp.. :)
<QTmax> vill ha en med mp3 stöd
<propus> nice.
<propus> blir de en iphone? och joina dom andra dårarna som också har en?
<QTmax> näe
<QTmax> har den ens mp3stöd?
<QTmax> är det inte bara aj-tunes?
<QTmax> vill inte ha en speciellt smart yuppie
<propus> jag vill inte ha någon telefon alls.. räcker med hem telefon.
<QTmax> men det vore nice om den kunde dela nätet via wifi
<QTmax> jo, det är sant
<QTmax> egentligen vill jag inte ens ha ett hem eller en telefon
<QTmax> tvåtusenfjortis!
<QTmax> har inte greppat det än knappt
<QTmax> satt och tittade på året med kungafamiljen igårkväll
<QTmax> fasiken vilket bra tvprogram
<QTmax> propus, såg du det?
<propus> QTmax: har ingen tv :)
<QTmax> inte jag heller
<QTmax> officiellt
<QTmax> inofficiellt har jag en tv som agerar som 32" datorskärm
<QTmax> men det går på svtplay
<propus> Okej.. jag läser aldrig tidningen eller ser nyheter.. skiter totalt i allt vad "svenssons" vardagen har att erbjuda.. lever i min egen värld och de funkar bra :)
<QTmax> vad finns i den?
<QTmax> vad har du för intressen
<QTmax> att fördriva tiden med som andra kikar tv
<propus> Min värld :)
<QTmax> ser framför mig hur du sitter och löder ledlampor i ögonen på my little ponys
<QTmax> röda
<propus> Haha..
<QTmax> undrar om man får ha naziklotter på sin egen ägo
<QTmax> tex, om jag hyr ut lägenheter och någon unge klottrar nazi klotter på den, sånt som nazi gjorde under andra världskriget
<QTmax> måste jag tvätta bort det
<QTmax> eftersom det hetsar
<propus> jaa du får göra som du vill i ditt eget hem.. du får till och med ha tattueringar med nazi symboler.. de är inte hets mot folk grupp.. där emot att hetsa nazistiska slag ord och marchera runt med en svastika är hets mot folk grupp..
<propus> sedan är de rätt löjligt att hets mot folk grupp bara gäller icke etniska svenskar.. dvs alla förutom "ur" svensson.
<QTmax> jo, jag har blivit rasistiskt rånad flera gånger
<QTmax> för att jag är vit och liten och inte går i gäng
<QTmax> det är ju lagen som är fel, man ska behandlas lika inför den
<propus> de är tragiskt.
<QTmax> men lagen erkänner raser som olika
<QTmax> och då finns det raser
<QTmax> och då finns det rasism
<QTmax> jo, fan, blev rånad på legg, pengar, busskort osv
<propus> De är inget fel på rasism.. sålänge den inte är hatisk..
<QTmax> men jag tjatade och var ihärdig
<QTmax> så jag fick tillbaka mycket men inte allt
<QTmax> en som tog min telefon med hot om knytnäve vågade jag inte dock tjaffsa med
<QTmax> är man vit och svensk och blir rånad i afrika är det väl ungefär som att vara för utmanande klädd
<QTmax> man får skylla sig själv att man inte pudrade kroppen med ögonkakao innan man gick ut
<QTmax> i svenska ögon sett.
<propus> Joo..
<propus> de är en sjuk värld vi lever i.
<QTmax> jo de är verkligen det
<QTmax> speciellt vissa länder är extrema
<QTmax> min läkare senast va kines, eller är. iaf, väldigt jobbigt med matchningen tycker jag
<QTmax> en svensk eller som jag, nästan svensk vill ha någon som kan tala svenska
<QTmax> osv, fattar inte hur de kan matcha så fel inom vården, bra med kineser och annat men de ska ju rikta sig framförallt mot sin eget språks folk
<QTmax> ah, det går framåt iaf
<propus> jaa de är lite tragiskt att läkarna inte kan språket.. de är ju rätt viktigt med tanke på att de är rätt viktiga grejer dom hanterar.. kan ju gå illa om de blir misskommunikation liksom.
<propus> GOD MORGON SVERIGE!
<Screedo> God morgon
<vithic> Go'morron, go'morron, go'morron -- det här är #ubuntu-se i ottan! Hrm.
<Screedo> :)
<huttan> morgon
<Barre> hur växlar jag mellan aktivities/workspaces med tangentboredet i kde? (ping larsemil )
<larsemil> Barre: fick du ordning på det? tror inte det finns några som standard utan jag brukar mappa själv
<Barre> larsemil: nope, jag har inte hunnit kolla på det, tänkte låta någon annan lära mig först ;)
<Barre> jag får mappa själv då.
<larsemil> jag har tråkigt
<Barre> larsemil: bygg nåẗt
<larsemil> Barre: mina mappningar: snabbt få upp terminal, maximera ett fönster, byta skrivbord och ejecta cdromen på oggs dator
<Barre> hahaha
<larsemil> Barre: är biomaskinist idag. sitter och äter popcorn och ircar. Mer bandbredd än så får jag inte ur min telefon i den här änden av bjurs
<Barre> larsemil: ahh... vilken film är det som går?
<larsemil> walking with dinosaurs
 * Barre håller på att slanga ur data från gamla datorer för att kunna återanvända vissa delar och slänga andra
<Barre> larsemil: den vill min yngsta dotter se
<larsemil> daladevelop behöver maskiner om någon blir över. :)
<Barre> larsemil: en DL360... alltså en G1 dl360? den bara låter och drar mycket ström.. är det så att den är av intresse? really?
<bamsefar> Barre: En sån vit compaq?
<Barre> bamsefar: mmmm
<bamsefar> Kinky
<bamsefar> Hur mycket skrot har du? :P
<Barre> bamsefar: rätt så mycket, lite mindre nu när jag åkte till skroten igår med ett billass
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Härligt
<larsemil> nej inte såna
<Barre> larsemil: det ante mig nästan =)
<larsemil> vi kommer nog investera i tio stycken rpi med någon skärm till.  komma undan med paket för runt tusingen. perfekt för programmering etc.
<Barre> :'(   dataförlust
<bamsefar> Ouch
<bamsefar> NÃ¥got som rasat?
<Barre> min hjärna har rasat. la lite gamla (väldigt oviktiga men nostaliska) dokument i /tmp medans jag höll på att kopiera. Glömde flytta dem innan jag bootade om. köre testdisk och fick tbx några, men inte alla...
 * Barre är en nöt
<bamsefar> :(
<bamsefar> Usch då
<Barre> ååå.. skönt, nu är dl360 avstängd... tyst och lugnt igen =)
<bamsefar> Hehe
<larsemil> Barre: vad skönt att du förstått nötdelen. har inte riktigt kommit underfund med hur jag skulle berätta det på ett snällt sätt
<bamsefar> Du får fixa lite bilder på ditt skrotberg. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: försent jue, har ju sorterat och lagt i lådor och slängt det jag inte skall behålla. nu ligger det bara lite gammalt skrot vid källardörren, det förtjänar inte ett foto..
<bamsefar> Ok, trist
<Barre> larsemil: här har du min nya nördhörna https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=4ac88069cbebea304c9e6b29276664cf
<larsemil> note to self. packa upp INNAN du flyttar till USB nästa gång. datorn säckar ihop av 2gb stora zipfiler
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Fy fan för usb-lagring
<larsemil> ska från laptop -> dolby server. Finns inget smidigare sätt att göra det på utan att betala MYCKET pengar
<Barre> undrar om larsemil visar "walking with dinasaurs" från divx hämtat frå p-bay ;P
<larsemil> nej nu är det trailers jag överför
<larsemil> wwd var på 300gb om jag minns rätt
<andol> Barre: Stilpoäng på att ha skruvmejslar nära till hands :)
<Barre> andol: :)
<larsemil> Barre: ska kika missade länken
<larsemil> Barre: stiligt! men vart har du all elektronik?
<Barre> larsemil: brevid, jag skickar en bild när jag är klar ;P
<bamsefar> Fan, ska man våga försöka sig på att köra owncloud på jobbet tro?
<joel135> Hej! Är den här meningen färglagd?
<bamsefar> Nej
 * andol vart tvungen att dubbelkolla så joel135 inte satt med mIRC :P
<joel135> OK. Jag läste att man kunde trycka Ctrl+k i xchat för att välja färger men det verkar som att de bara syns för mig.
<hexabit> bamsefar: Vi kör owncloud på jobbet. Skarpt
<hexabit> Det fungerar bra måste jag säga. :)
<andol> hexabit: Vilken utav dess funktionalitet använder ni främst?
<hexabit> andol: Mest för att dela dokument.
<hexabit> Det är dock bara en avdelning som använder owncloud men dom är väldigt nöjda.
<bamsefar> hexabit: Coolt, funkar bra?
<bamsefar> Jag vill bli av med dropbox. :)
<hexabit> bamsefar: Ja vi är jättenöjda.
<hexabit> bamsefar: Ahaa ok
<bamsefar> Kör ni med ldap-auth?
<hexabit> Nej inte ännu men det blir nog det när vi går över till AD. (kör Novell fortfarande)
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Vi kör OpenLDAP.
<hexabit> ok men ingen ADmiljö?
<bamsefar> nope
<bamsefar> Jag är lycklig på det viset.
<hexabit> Sköööönt! :D
<hexabit> Hehehe förstår det. :)
<hexabit> Bara Unix/Linux?
<bamsefar> Bara CentOS.
 * andol är inte jätteförtjust i att knyta allt helt till ldap:en, då det i praktiken lätt innebär att samma lösenord går överallt.
<hexabit> nice!
<hexabit> bamsefar: Det låter som himlen. :)
 * andol är däremot helt för att använda ldap för att verifiera att ett konto fortfarande ska vara aktivt.
<hexabit> Jag åker på att jobba med Windows ibland. Som nu när jag packar struliga 95/98/XP appar för win7.
<bamsefar> Haha, fy
<hexabit> hehehe
<andol> hexabit: Något att ta upp med ert lokala arbetsmiljöskyddsombud? :)
<bamsefar> :D
<hexabit> Vi har börjat köpa in en jäkla massa AIX:er så jag hoppas på att få jobba bara med UNIX sen.
<hexabit> andol: hahaha ja precis!
<bamsefar> Investera i AIX så här års?
<bamsefar> Varför det?
<hexabit> Ett nytt system kräver att man åker på AIX.
<bamsefar> Det låter som ett gammalt system ;)
<bamsefar> Fast nytt för er kanske. ;)
<hexabit> Vi hade solaris innan dess.
<andol> hexabit: Får man fråga vad du jobbar någonstans? Verkar vara en rätt ordentligt diversiferad miljö :)
<andol> Rent spontant känns ju annars Solaris färskare än AIX.
<hexabit> Ett företag inom Axel Johnsen koncernen.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Känns som att nån tittat in i datorhistorien och sagt "en av varje, tack"
<bamsefar> hexabit: Har ni någon Tru64? VMS?
<hexabit> Nej ingen VMS.
<andol> Irix?
<hexabit> Nej
<hexabit> Men vi har haft många gamla system.
<hexabit> Vi har tom en win 2000 burk kvar.
<andol> Hmm, när jag jobbade på universitet hade vi förvisso mycket gammal bröte, om inte annat därför att de satt tätt knutten till specifik labbutrustning. Däremot tror jag aldrig att vi nyinförskaffade exotiska (läs: AIX) maskiner.
<hexabit> andol: ok :)
<hexabit> Vad klassas som nytt inom  Unix nuförtiden. Äär det Solaris eller någonting annat?
<hexabit> Jag menar AIX har ju funnits i några år. Kommer det nya Unix versioner eller går man över till Linux?
<andol> Ja, Solaris känns väl fortfarande hyfsat färskt, liksom derivaten utav Illumos.
<andol> Till exempel så är ju SmartOS lite potentiellt skoj.
<Barre> mu sk
<Barre> ooops
<Barre> nu skärper du dig bamsefar, inte snacka ner på OpenVMS. Om du gör det så skvallrar jag för din fru ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Absolut inte!
<bamsefar> Barre: Men det är inte så många som har det i produktion så här års.
<Barre> det är sant, men det betyder ju bara att majoriteten har fel ;P
<bamsefar> Haha, ok
<bamsefar> Kör du vms?
<Barre> nej, jag gör också fel ;)
<realubot> Hur kan jag som user se när filen som utgör en webbsida skapades på servern? Kan jag det?
<bamsefar> Hur menar du?
<lord4163> realubot: ls -la
<Philip5> Barre: hur går ditt kde-äventyr?
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena mannen
<Philip5> swecarp: görs en söndagkväll så här?
<swecarp-1> slappar ska  köra lite tester i natt tror jag
<Philip5> nä nu blir det hockeyfinal
<Barre> Philip5: https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=4ac88069cbebea304c9e6b29276664cf  =)
<larsemil> Barre: hur trivs du i kde då?
<larsemil> Barre: kör du kde på ubuntu? kör du kde backports?
<Barre> larsemil: för tidigt att säga, lite förvirrande och orientering..
<Barre> larsemil: jag kör kubuntu, har nog inte aktiverat backports (kommer nog göra det snart :))
<larsemil> Barre: men det ÄR bättre än unity. :D
<Barre> :) det är möjligt, men jag vet inte....
<Philip5> Barre: coolt
<Screedo> Godkväll
<larsemil> Barre: jag har tänkt bygga en elektronikhörna jag också. kommer nog ha en arduino som hjärna för lite olika funktioner
<Barre> tjena Screedo
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre?
<Barre> larsemil: har upptäckt att arduinon uno har EXTREMT dålig 3.3V, kan inte köra många mA på den så jag har bestämt att mitt första projekt blir att bygga ett labb-aggregat. Givetvis styrd av en atmega :)
<larsemil> Barre: https://www.m.nu/breadboard-power-supply-assembled-33v5v-output-p-1076.html
<Barre> Screedo: jo tack, det är bra. Antar att du ligger i forsterställning och duschar kallt samtidigt som du gråter när det är så sjukt nära att vara tillbaka till jobbet nu? :P
<Screedo> Barre: haha, nä, det är rätt lugnt faktiskt :P men man hade inte sagt nej till en vecka till.
<Barre> larsemil: sure thing, vist kan man köpa.. men jag vill ju bygga. Det där är som att köpa en färdigbyggd legosatts jue ;)
<QTmaxjezy> har ni sett att man kan köpa pizza med bitcoins nu?
<QTmaxjezy> pizza24.se
<QTmaxjezy> kanske är old news
<Barre> hahah... vilka sköna meddelande som freenode staff spottar ur sig =)
<propus> :)
<Broomhandle> QTmaxjezy: Kan man ens få hemskickat i Sverige utan att betala för mer mat än man vill ha?
<Broomhandle> Varför är det "fri frakt" över X summa? Varför inte "hemkörning kostar X kr"?
<Broomhandle> Eller ska jag betala flera pizzor bara för att hamna 1 kr över minimipriset och sedan slänga bort pizzorna utom den enda jag orkar äta?
<Broomhandle> 185 kr för en capri.
<Broomhandle> Med utköring.
<Broomhandle> Och det är i stan... undrar hur det är på landet.
<Broomhandle> 499:-, 6-8 veckor?
<sakjur1> Barre: "JAG VILL JAG VILL JAG VILL HA ETT BÅÅÅÅTNÄT"
<Barre> sakjur1: ? huh
<sakjur1> Barre: Appropå meddelanden från FreeNode staff
<QTmaxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<QTmaxjezy> näää
<QTmaxjezy> man kan ju fatta att det är förlustaffär att sälja en pizza med utkörning för typ 80 spänn
<QTmaxjezy> varför har dustin fri frakt över 2500 kr?
<QTmaxjezy> marginalerna täcker det och ger vinst för dustin
<QTmaxjezy> same shit med pizzerian
<Broomhandle> QTmaxjezy: Ja, inte säger jag att jag förväntar mig det.
<Broomhandle> Men samtidigt... 185 kr för en pizza.
<QTmaxjezy> fast, samtidigt om du tar två så får du dem för 185 med.
<Broomhandle> 80 spänn... kostar pizzor verkligen så mycket styck nuförtiden? Känns som de kostade 29 kr styck i typ går.
<Broomhandle> Fast det var väl typ 1995... eller kanske ända till 1999...
<QTmaxjezy> man får oftast betala mellanskillnaden upp till 150 typ
<QTmaxjezy> i linköping vet jag att det var bättre förr
<Broomhandle> Oförsvarligt för en icke-förmögen att beställa pizza hem för sig själv då.
<QTmaxjezy> man kunde beställa en pizza och fick läsk och sallad med på köpet för typ 60 spänn
<QTmaxjezy> men det är väldigt pizzeriatätt där
<QTmaxjezy> Broomhandle, jag beställer ofta till mig själv
<Broomhandle> För runt 185 kr gången?
<QTmaxjezy> blir typ en pizza och en kebab i bröd
<QTmaxjezy> japp
<QTmaxjezy> 150 brukar det landa på
<Broomhandle> Inte för att jag ska klaga som nästan överväger liknande saker... men blir det inte dyrt?
<QTmaxjezy> jo, men
<QTmaxjezy> pay the cost to be the boss
<Broomhandle> Hur gör du med dricks? Det är det värsta som finns enligt mig.
<QTmaxjezy> jag ger ingen dricks
<Broomhandle> Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinsamt.
<QTmaxjezy> de som kör ut pizzan har fast lön
<Broomhandle> Jag är rädd att de typ spottar på pizzan om man inte ger dricks.
<QTmaxjezy> och de som bakar har det med
<QTmaxjezy> går ej ge dricks ens på onlinepizza
<QTmaxjezy> man betalar ju innan, med internet ank
<Broomhandle> Just, ja. Man betalar i förväg.
<QTmaxjezy> eller med kort
<QTmaxjezy> eller kontant när de kommer
<QTmaxjezy> klart man kan ge killen som kör ut pizzan lite om man vill
<Broomhandle> Smart sätt att slippa.
<Broomhandle> "Jag har inga kontanter!"
<QTmaxjezy> precis
<QTmaxjezy> man kan även ta pizza på faktura
<QTmaxjezy> vilket är väldigt smidigt
<Broomhandle> Eftersom de tar Bitcoin nu tydligen skulle jag kunna göra ett skript på skrivbordet som utför beställningen i bokstavligen ett klick.
<Broomhandle> "Matdags? Klicketiklick." GÃ¥r in i duschen.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, det tar dock ungefär en minut att beställa pizza
<QTmaxjezy> online är det väldigt smidigt
<Broomhandle> Över telefon är otänkbart.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, håller med
<Broomhandle> "Skicka 0.0004 BTC till adress A-B-9-7..."
<QTmaxjezy> blir alltid fel
<QTmaxjezy> haha
<QTmaxjezy> om man endå hade lite bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy> måste till banken och reda ut lite saker för att skaffa mig nya bitcoins som ja kan shoppa med
<Broomhandle> Mt.Gox har börjat jävlas.
<Broomhandle> Man måste skicka in scanningar av ID-kort och skit.
<Broomhandle> Kan de glömma.
<Broomhandle> Vet inte hur jag ska få nya.
<Broomhandle> Har inte ens leg längre.
<Broomhandle> Har gått ut.
<QTmaxjezy> jo, ofta man skickar id kort över nätet
<QTmaxjezy> snart läser man väl hur 5 miljoner id-kort scanningar ligger på piratebay
<QTmaxjezy> det har ju dock kommit en bitcoin automat i stockholm
<QTmaxjezy> vet inte om man kan göra insättningar där dock
<QTmaxjezy> jänkarna där nere i stockholm får allt först
<QTmaxjezy> snart tar man ut lön i bitcoins, fasiken vad najs
<QTmaxjezy> kan tänka mig att vissa internetoperatörer kan tänkas ta betalt i bitcoins i framtiden med
<UkuleleSolen> Hej i natten :)
<Broomhandle> QTmaxjezy: Jänkare i Stockholm?
<Broomhandle> QTmaxjezy: Ja, och om inte på Pirate Bay så i NSA:s klor.
<QTmaxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1YjoTyzShg
<QTmaxjezy> angående bitcoins och pizza
<QTmaxjezy> jänkare finns det i stockholm
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som känner till något program för att få fram lösenordet till ett trådlöst nätverk?
<QTmaxjezy> UkuleleSolen, hacka sig in i ett?
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.learn2crack.com/2013/07/learn-to-hack-wifi-password-with-ubuntu.html
<QTmaxjezy> kanske det vore något att titta på
<QTmaxjezy> jag har mitt lösen så jag har inte haft behov av att testa hackish mitt nät men.
<UkuleleSolen> Just det
<UkuleleSolen> Mitt uppsåt är inte så elakt som man kan tro
<QTmaxjezy> nej det tror jag inte heller
<UkuleleSolen> Jag frågade på ett annat forum och det blev ett väldigt hallå
<QTmaxjezy> de flesta som efterfrågar sånt här är ju oftast intresserade av själva kunnandet
<QTmaxjezy> en bra brudmagnet om inte annat
<UkuleleSolen> jag har inget emot att lära mig något på kuppen.
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag efterlyser något ganska enkelt program. Har provat ett fåtal, men vissa går inte ens att installera eller så funkar dom inte. Eller så är dom helt enkelt för kompliserade för mig :(
<QTmaxjezy> det kan vara så att din hårdvara inte är kapabel kanske
<QTmaxjezy> har för mig att det krävs rätt typ av nätverkskort
<QTmaxjezy> för att programmen ska funka
<UkuleleSolen> det visste jag inte. Möjligt att mitt kort inte är kompatibelt
<Broomhandle> "Brudmagnet" att hacka på datorer?
<QTmaxjezy> Broomhandle, du ska se hur min flickvän går igång när jag startar upp terminalen och skriver typ "sudo apt-get install blender"
<QTmaxjezy> då får jag nästan garanterat ligga
<Broomhandle> :S
<Broomhandle> Knäpp flickvän.
<UkuleleSolen> Inte illa
<Broomhandle> Men eftersom hon redan är just en flickvän är det nog skit samma vad man gör.
<QTmaxjezy> Broomhandle, det är lättare att få ligga med någon som inte är ens flickvän
<QTmaxjezy> speciellt efter några år
<QTmaxjezy> man måste helatiden visa nya färdigheter
<Broomhandle> Jag kan inte ens få kvinnor att överhuvudtaget låtsas om min existens.
<UkuleleSolen> sant
<QTmaxjezy> det räcker inte att ladda kanonerna hela livet
<QTmaxjezy> att vara sig själv är inte bra nog som många påstår
<QTmaxjezy> man måste alltid visa nya danser
<QTmaxjezy> puffa upp bröstkorgen
<QTmaxjezy> och visa sina färger
<QTmaxjezy> nu blev detta nästan en kärleksrådgivningshjälpchat
<QTmaxjezy> när vi skulle prata wifihack
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, väldigt off topic :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-29
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<blippe> Morron
<blippe> ingen som jobbar idag?
<Barre> \o
<Linda^> Förmodligen en hel del som jobbar idag
<einand> Tror jag måste råkat ut för hastighetsrekord på beställd vara. Beställe i lördags runt 13.00, skickades 08.06 i morse och kom fram 10.58 idag.
<propus> God morgon alla glada :)
<blippe> einand: börjat beställa saker på amazon?
<einand> blippe: från telia
<einand> Amazon tar ju alltid typ 2 veckor
<blippe> kul att lista ut att alla restauranger i området har semesterstängt, och att jag inte kan få lync att funka över RemoteApp.
<blippe> dags att leta efter nytt jobb, så jag slipper lync...
<blippe> Milton Friedman in India :D
<blippe> sorry
<blippe> går det att kontrollera vilken färg din terminal emulator har som bakground?
<cHarNe2> blippe: yes
<cHarNe2> burkar finnas under inställningar
<blippe> :D i bash. eller sh...
<blippe> borde verkligen ha varit mer specifik.
<cHarNe2> i din emulator
<cHarNe2> blippe: http://imgur.com/nwUnxlZ
<blippe> cHarNe2  jag menar typ $ test `tset -qc` -eq "black" && echo "YAY, svart" || echo "Boo, vitt"
<blippe> hittar det inte i dconf men till slut givetvis med gconf, och den override:as av "theme settings"som jag inte kan hitta i gconf.
<blippe> Tycks vara bäst att bara sätta bakgrundsfärgen till svart och aldrig försöka ändra den.
<Prezident> Va? Varför skulle det vara den bästa vägen att gå?
<screedo> Godkväll
<Laban> Tjohej
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-30
<propus> God morgon blurkis :)
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<propus> God morgon screedo :)
<propus> läget?
<screedo> propus: det är bra, snart nyår :) själv?
<propus> screedo: Jodå bara bra.. håller på storstäda så det är rent och fint tills grabben kommer.. :) jepp snart nyår :)
<screedo> Du kan få komma hit och storstäda också :P
<propus> screedo: nej tack det är bra.. det värsta jag vet är att städa och diska :)
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> skaffa en fru... :P
<propus> Joo jobbar på det.. hade städerska tidigare det var riktigt nice :)
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> det skulle jag också vilja ha, även om jag har en fru.
<propus> bara att anlita en.. lätt värt det :)
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> då får man använda rut avdraget
<propus> jepp =)
<propus> har sålt min laptop.. och installerat windows 7 home premium och nu uppdaterar jag.. GAAAAAAHHH vilken tid det tar..
<screedo> lol
<propus> windows är verkligen inte snabbt alltså.. Linux is the shit :)
<screedo> Mitt Windows äe helt OK
<screedo> är*
<propus> nog är väl windows okej.. men om man kör mycket program och belastar cpu och minne fullt ut så slår linux windows på fingrarna.. har testat köra windows med samma belastning som jag kör i linux.. och där har windows verkligen inget att säga till om.
<emma> hi guys
<propus> hey emma :)
<emma> :)
<propus> emma: läget? =)
<blippe> Prezident: För att om du har massor med olika klienter och har färg i terminalen är det en massa jobb om det inte går att undvika denna typ av problem.
<blippe> propus screedo: städerska/or är definitivt värt varje krona. Likväl att få maten hemleverad istället för att uppfostra barnen att uppföra sig när de är utråkade och hungriga i affären.
<propus> blippe: heheh.
<pipi-> Tjenare gubbar och kvinnor
<pipi-> och gott nytt år på er :>
<Barre> detsamma
<screedo> pipi-: detsamma
<screedo> Barre: läget? länge sedan man såg dig.
 * andol gissar på att Barre just vaknade upp från julens paltkoma? :)
<Barre> screedo: jag har varit här hela tiden, har hållt käfft bara =), jotack det är bra..
<Barre> andol: det ligger lite i vad du säger faktiskt
<Barre> beställde en Nexus 6 via webben igår 16:00, det stod att det var en beställningsvara. 17:33 bekräftades posten ett paket, 20:42 sorterades det i veddesta och 09:47 fick jag SMS om att det finns att hämtas..
 * Barre likes
<andol> Barre: Nice!
<screedo> Barre: har fått en leksak till nyår! :)
<andol> Barre: Ser förövrigt fram emot att få höra vad du tycker om skärmstorleken, etc.
<screedo> afk
<Barre> mitt batteri i min SIII håller i cirka 3h om jag inte gör något med det. 15min om jag surfar...
<Barre> andol: will do
<Barre> andol: men jag är medveten om att det klassas mer som en phablet än telefon.
<blippe> Barre: varför valde du en nexus6? (jag måste köpa en ny snart själv, och undrar om man ska köpa en nexus6, motox2 eller annan).
<Barre> blippe: jag vet faktiskt inte riktigt, kanske för att jag har en Nexus 5 som arbetstelefon och är så sjukt nöjd. Men jag kan inte sätta fingret på varför det just blev en N6
<propus> jag är sjukt nöjd med min galaxy sIII mini :)
<blippe> jag har en "galaxy xcover 2" och har haft andra samsung-telefoner i handen förr, undviker helst att köpa "brandade" varianter.
<blippe> xcover:n är en arbetsmobil. :P
<propus> okejs.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<Meerkat> ^ är det där en bot?
<peyam> du är en bot
<Barre> +1 för NFC "återställning" under uppstart av nya feletonen \o/
<propus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQupkRJio_Y
<propus> nu är ju nyårs festen igång!! :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-12-31
<[F]adE> Now Playing: One - Metallica [...And Justice For All] (spotify:track:64Ret7Tf2M8pDE4aqbW2tX)
<[F]adE> Grått nytt hår.
 * einand önskar alla gott nytt år.
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-01
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<screedo> och god fortsättning
<pipi-> pym0: vad hålleru på med?
<em> Hej! Nybörjare som behöver hjälp. Jag försöker koppla upp mig till ett trådlöst nätverk. Jag skriver in användarnman och lösenord. Sedan kommer det att jag borde välja CA-certifikat. Sedan spelar det ingen roll om jag klickar på "välj CA-certifikat" eller "ignorera". Jag kommer oberoende tillbaka till att skriva in användarnamn och lösenord - vad göra?
<em> Jag har ubuntu 14.04
<andol> em: Antar att det här inte är ett hemmanätverk, utan något på en skola eller en arbetsplats med mera "riktig" authentisering, etc? I bästa fall funkar det att välja /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt, annars blir det till att höra med IT-avdelningen.
<em> Ja, det är på ett universitetskampus (i USA). Var kan jag välja det?
<andol> Den filen kommer förövrigt indirekt via paketet ca-certificates, vilket jag nu inser att jag inte har någon aning om ifall det finns installerat som default eller ej. Ifall sagda fil saknas så vill du alltså installera paketet ca-certificates.
<andol> Tyvärr inget bra minne kring vilka dialogrutor det är du faktiskt ser, då det vart ett tag sådan jag själv kopplade upp mig mot dylikt nätverk.
<em> Okej. tusen tack i alla fall!
<bacon|> em: har inte it-support en guide för dig som du kan följa?
<bacon|> annars är det nog smidigast att kontakta it-support för hjälp, för det är säkert något certifikat du behöver ladda ner för att kunna ansluta
<em> Jag vet inte. Ska försöka googla fram någon sådan annars får jag försöka leta upp it avdelningen här.
<bacon|> testa, i google, site:dinskola.edu log on to wireless in ubuntu linux
<bacon|> typ
<em> Tack!
<blurkis> Jag har en server på digitalocean med fast ip. kan man köpa enbart dns-namn från de vanliga "webhotellen" i Sverige och peka det mot mitt ip digitalocean?
<blurkis> digitalocean sysslade inte med dns-tjänster.
<andol> blurkis: Tja, DigitalOcean tillhandahåller DNS-hosting, men verkar inte kunna agera registrar.
<andol> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-host-name-with-digitalocean
<andol> blurkis: Men jo, DNS kan man införskaffa oberoende utav övrig webhotellsfunktionalitet.
<andol> blurkis: https://www.gandi.net/ är bra.
<blurkis> andol: vad menas med registrar? Jag vill bara ha ett domännamn som pekar mot deras ip :)
<blurkis> andol: ah..  de kan inte registrera själva namnet,  men det kan däremot andra leverantörer?
<andol> blurkis: En registrar sköter kontakten med toppdomäner, och talar om vilka DNS-servrar en domännamn ska pekas mot.
<andol> Sagda DNS-servrar är i sin tur de som pekar ut ett ip-nummer när någon gör en uppslagning.
<blurkis> andol: ah. Tror att jag förstår.
<einand> blurkis: precis så gör jag
<einand> blurkis: jag använder digitalocian också
<einand> har 3gdev.com och  nyhets.tv pekat till den
<einand> do har även reversedns
<einand> vilket du kan se om du drar en /whois på mig
<blurkis> einand: säg att jag fixar domännamn hos företag XX, och sedan hänvisar i deras system till mitt ip hos DO?
<blurkis> einand: jag menar, det räcker så va?
<blurkis> ngn som sysslat med drupal?  Jag får inte bilder att visas på mina sidor. Det blir broken images, typ.  har lagt till ett bildfält i basic pages, typ.
<blurkis> direktlänkar fungerar till bilden,
<blurkis> jämför dessa typ.  http://z-sverige.nu/node/13 http://178.62.71.63/sites/default/files/field/image/test.JPG
<blurkis> jag förstår inte varför bilden inte laddas på sidan.
<blurkis> verkar som om bilden på sidan hänvisar till ngn fil som inte finns. Bilden är uppladdad, men inte dit..
<pym0> här ifrån verkar det fungera på sidan visa denna http://z-sverige.nu/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/field/image/test.JPG?itok=QGgTJOEZ
<blurkis> fick det att fungera men glömde säga det, haha
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-02
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Hoxx> Mrn
<blippe> Det bästa med att skaffa barn är att man börjar uppskatta alla underbara och underhållande pappaskämt som finns!
<blurkis> einand: kör du mail på din DO server?  Jag har försökt ställa in postfix, men om jag telnetar till port 25 så får jag no route to host, trots att jag har fungerande domännamn etc.
<Barre> blurkis: kan det vara så att din ISP blockar utgående SMTP? (Jag har telia och de tillåter inte traffik på utgående tcp 25)
<blurkis> Barre: hmm.  Kanske.  Jag kan telneta port 25 lokalt på servern hos digitalocean.  så det är nog så.
<blurkis> tycker att jag ställt in allt korrekt men jag kan ändå inte skicka mail från den servern. suck..
<blurkis> blir att fixa en stor kopp kaffe, haha
<blurkis> framsteg. Jag kan skicka internt på servern. woho.
<blurkis> fuck me, jag är awsome. Det gick fram även till gmail kontot.
<blurkis> Bara ett problem nu. Om jag skickar till servern, så rejectar servern som sköter mitt domännamn. Unable to relay.
<blurkis> men jag menar, om jag på min lokala dator skickar mail till kent@z-sverige.nu,  så görs ju uppslag etc på domännamnet, men inte har väl fs-data som sköter domännamnet, ngt att göra med port 25? De sköter ju bara så att serverns ip hittas via ett namn?
<blurkis> det hade ju varit en sak om min server på digitalocean hade rejectat, men hur kan fsdata göra det?
<blurkis> glöm allt. nu fungerar det. djäfla postfix, sorry för spam,
<pipi-_> blurkis: vad var felet? =)
<sebsebseb> hej
<einand> mosh fungerar bra på värdelösa bus4you internet
<andol> Japp, när man åker buss alt. tåg så uppskattar man verkligen mosh.
<einand> fick byta till 4G
<einand> måste säga att SJ internet fungerar otroligt bra
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-03
<blippe> einand: inte länge till.
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon!
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Mjo då, själv då?
<screedo> jodå, men ska ju snart börja jobba igen :/
<screedo> kunde varit ledig några veckor till.
<screedo> fick du rätt på nätverkskabeln?
<Spookan> Jepp, det löste sig.. ;)
<blurkis> goooood morgon, goood morgon,
<blurkis> suck. även om en "location" är borttagen ur nginx config, och servern omstartad.. så finns sidan på weben. Och då är dessutom filen/katalogen helt borttagen.
<blurkis> hu..  google chrome som fulade sid,  puh
<einand> blippe: vad är inte länge till?
<K350> Någon som vet hur man kan sätta en annan index färg under "Roles" i Alpine för att få en alternativ fär gvid mail från  en viss avsändare?
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_WHFrT3pA
<peyam> hej
<peyam> farbror Peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-04
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen.
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<screedo> får ett konstigt fel i ubuntu server när jag har gjort dist-upgrade på 14.04.1 "4.659434 intel_rapl: no valid rapl domains found in package 0" googlde lite och tydligen en till som fått detta meddelandet, verkar tydligen ha att göra med vituella maskiner och ström försörjning. Första gången jag får detta efter installation av ubuntu server. Något som jag kan ignorera? Ubuntu
<screedo> server verkar fungera som den ska.
<blippe> screedo: vad är det för processor? Det verkar mer som om din processor saknar en feature.
<screedo> blippe: en Intel Xeon E31230 V2
<screedo> kör den i ESXi.
<screedo> har ett par 14.04 servrar som snurrar och första gången jag ser detta meddelandet vi installation.
<screedo> vid*
<blippe> screedo: aha, du kör den i esx...
<molgrum> har testat fedora och ubuntu nu men får bara "read error" när jag bootar hårddisken. är det pga kryptering av disken måntro?
<molgrum> färska installationer
<molgrum> tänkte testa att skippa krypteringen och bara kryptera hemkatalogen
<blurkis> god morgon allesammens
<molgrum> read error igen :(
<blurkis> molgrum_: provat byta disk?
<molgrum> blurkis, har testat att köra smartctl short och long, inget fel
<molgrum> jag har en annan disk i också med windows som jag kan prova
<blurkis> molgrum: prova med annan disk. hade jag gjort.
<molgrum> jo det är nåt allvarligt fel, windows går inte att installera ens
<molgrum> helt ny disk, fattar inte
<molgrum> det är strul vid bios också, ibland så försvinner den från bootmenyn (men identifieras ändå om jag installerar linux)
<molgrum> har senaste bios installerat för det moderkortet
<lord4163> Nån här intresserat att hjälpa mig övertyga en skola att använda fri programvara?
<andol> lord4163: Hur?
<lord4163> andol: genom ett brev :)
 * andol hatar att skriva, så han avstår nog då :)
<lord4163> andol: Jag har börjat, men vill att nån läser den, kanske förbättrar den. Jag har inte svenska som modersmål.
<lord4163> andol: :(
<andol> lord4163: Värt att pröva forumet alt. mailinglistan? Nästan lättare att få feedback på när folk har lite tid på sig att läsa och tycka?
<lord4163> andol: tack för tipset, ska testa #fsf också :)
<andol> bamsefar: Förväntas 2a02:750:7:aaa::1 och 2a02:750:7:aaa::2 vara fungerade resolvers?
<bamsefar> andol: Uhm, jag vet inte. Maila support.
<Unk1> Partition Table: msdos vs. gpt ; vad är fördelarna vs. nackdelarna?
<lord4163> gpt stöder 2TB+
<Unk1> ok! tack för info.
<ziwlet> exit
<ziwlet> woops :P
 * realubot klättrar in i kanalen genom kanalens ventilationssystem.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> farbror peyam här
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-04
<NeverW8> Jobb idag, jippy!
<Zooklubba> Hund: conky gør inget. drawing to created window, drawing to single buffer.
<Zooklubba> men Zooklubba ser inte ett skit
<Zooklubba> ah, den ligger under terminalen.
<Zooklubba> awesome gillade inte conky
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> fixat
<Hund> Yay
<Zooklubba> men fuul
<Hund> Fuul?
<Zooklubba> fugly
<Zooklubba> Facepalm, guider på bloggar før att ændra conky. Och de har print screenat deras config istællet før att skriva ut den :S
<Zooklubba> print screen från gedit. QQ.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Skönt.
<Mathisen> Zooklubba, http://capture2text.sourceforge.net/
<Hund> Men om du är lat ska det väl finnas ett GUI för att konfa Conky?
<Zooklubba> så lat är jag väl inte. heh
<Zooklubba> Hund: har du problem att weechat's 'Lag' inte fungerar? eller raeknar helt fel
<Zooklubba> alt slutar inte countern nar man ar tillbaka.
<Zooklubba> hur gor djur, hur fixa
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<Hund> Sällan om aldrig den visar sig för mig. :P
<Zooklubba> haha jo, darfor jag blir irriterad
<Zooklubba> den visar sig typ alltid och staemmer aldrig
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-05
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Du lär väl uppgradera ditt uppringda internet?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> vet ngn som det fins audio visulazation till parole
<Peyam> asså häftiga fina
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget så här på nya året?
<swecarp> jo rätt fint har lång ledig
<Philip5> samma här
<swecarp> hur har du det
<Philip5> och snart får man roa sig med lite junior hockey på tv
<swecarp> hockey inte intresant
<Philip5> du får lära dig gilla det och heja på juniorkronorna ;)
<Philip5> match om brons
<swecarp> försöker få till den nya utgåvan av min dist är fortfarande pre alpha
<Philip5> aha, gör du någon framgång?
<Philip5> jag har inte orkat hålla på att byta distar och greja på länge
<Philip5> inte heller att testa alphor och sånt
<swecarp> har bekymmer att instalera den är så instabil
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> låter jobbigt
<swecarp> japp men det är ju så med utveklings versioner
<swecarp> men det är roligt man kan ju hjälpa till med det man kan rapportera buggar
<Philip5> jo om man har den läggningen :)
<swecarp> hur går det med digikam
<Philip5> jodå. version 5 är ju i beta-stadiet
<Zooklubba> Hund: kan inte
<Hund> Ah
<screedo> Goddag
<Philip5> Hund: vad är det du sitter och säger?!?
<Hund> Philip5: Att KDE suger!
<Zooklubba> microsoft scammers har äntligen börjat ringa mig \o/
<swecarp> KDE är bäst
<Philip5> heja kde
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du testat plasma ännu
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> ingen favorit
<cowbacon> MATE! :)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Mate har mognat på sig skapligt.
<Hund> Men jag kan inte förlåta dom för att dom använder GTK3. :P
<Philip5> Hund: du tycker de skulle ha använt QT ;)
<larsemil> Philip5: gillar du inte plasma5?
<larsemil> Philip5: jag kör det på jobbet. tycker det är grymt mycket bättre än 4
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-06
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag hade gärna använt fltk. :D
<Amoz> prosit
<blurkis> Helo
<Hund> God afton
<maxjezy> vilket webhotel har mycket plats och fritt internet?
<maxjezy> om man säger man skulle hosta filer som är stora
<maxjezy> 2gb styck
<maxjezy> och 1000 downloads dagligen
<maxjezy> och ha plats för säg 2 terabyte iaf på deras diskar
<Groggy> Typ colo/dedikerad burk i en hall som tillhandahåller en "unmer
<Groggy> "unmetered" bandwidth?
<Groggy> Men vad är "mycket plats" maxjezy?
<Groggy> Eller, ja det hade du redan svarat på :p, men iaf
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> tänkte om man skulle starta en filmkanal där man laddar ner film istället för streamar
<Groggy> Isf tror jag avtal kommer ligga till grund för hur du vill lagra innehållet. För sånt måste väl mediebolagen (vars material du har ansvar för) ha åsikter om?
<Groggy> Men du tänker typ viaplay fast bara nedladdning och inte möjlighet till streaming också? Hård bransch verkar det som
<maxjezy> eget material då :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-07
<Spookan> Synd att han quitade. :/
<Groggy> V
<Groggy> Vad hade du föreslagit då? För frågan var ju vag men kan vara intressant
<SebastianThorn> andol: försökte få med farsan till sthml imorrn oc
<SebastianThorn> h se filmen, men han ville inte :(
<bittin-> Godkväll
<blurkis> gokväll,
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-08
<raztafari> Det var inte igår man hälsade på här! Kul att se att många ubuntu-rävar är kvar :)
<andol> SebastianThorn: Tja, antar att även den vanliga tråkiga versionen lär vara rätt bra :)
<andol> raztafari: Godagens
<raztafari> Förekommer det några ubuntu-träffar nu för tiden runt om i landet?
<raztafari> Hej andol!
<andol> raztafari: När någon tar tag i det :) Själv brukar jag här i 08-land styra upp ett release-öl i samband med att nya Ubuntu-versioner släpps.
<raztafari> andol: Hehe ja det brukar vara så! För många år sedan var jag på en release-öl på Broder Tuck, var det kanske du som ordnade den träffen då? :)
<andol> raztafari: Nej, bara vart 08:a sisådär 1½ år, även ifall jag har ett minne av att jag vid något tillfälle begav mig upp till Stockholm från Linköping just för ett release-l på Broder Tuck.
<andol> På sistone har vi annars vart på Pitcher's på Mariatorget.
<raztafari> andol: Okej! Härligt att höra att traditionen ändå levt kvar :)
<andol> Aldrig fel med en ursäkt att dricka öl och prata lite nerderier :)
<raztafari> andol: HÃ¥ller helt med!
<raztafari> Är det någon som har köpt en telefon som kör ubuntu? I så fall, hur funkar den för er?
<SebastianThorn> andol: vi ska se bond eller star wards istället, får ta 70mm när jag kommer till sthml
<andol> SebastianThorn: Står valen mellan de två så är det The Force Awaken ni vill se, då den vart riktigt bra. Spectre vart däremot rätt medioker för att vara Bondfilm.
<blurkis> raztafari, inte provat en skulle gärna göra det. Men det är inte sålätt att ringa telenor och få en mobil som stödjer ubuntu :(
<blurkis> och jag är lite skeptisk till ifall ubuntu touch ger ngt mervärde uttöver android,
<blurkis> just nu verkar det ju fortfarande inte riktigt klart.  enda sättet att skapa program är via deras scopes. tror iofs det i första hand är en fråga om resurser.  Jag hoppas på en framtid med  möjlighet att skapa program för ubuntu touch i flera språk och inte bara låsa in mot java eller swift..
<oldjung> stil och en möjlig icebreaker kanske kan vara något slags mervärde. Potentiellt nätverksvärde :P
<blurkis> rik flora av utvecklingsalternativ ser jag som ngt stort. men dit har de inte kommit.
<blurkis> via kivy kam man göra anfdroidprogram i python men ubuntu touch tillåter bara html5 just nu, vad jag förstått. det är illa..
<blurkis> bäbis i ena handen, därav stavningen...
 * blurkis läser alltid fel på IoT.   läser lord of the rings och inte internet of things, haha
<blurkis> däremot är jag spänd på unity 8.  de filmer som ligger ute lovar gott.
<raztafari> blurkis: Hehe jag tror att operatören 3 skulle ta in en telefon tidigare, men tror det lär ha tagit bort den ganska snabbt då den förmodligen inte sålde så bra. Men ja Ubuntu Touch känns långt i från klart
<Mathisen> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ visar php fel så ni vet.... om det är någon här som har hand om sidan
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam. ställ era avancerade linuxrelaterade frågor till mig.
<Krawlezt> Ok
<blurkis> Vad skiljer ubuntu.se från ubuntu-se.org?
<blurkis> två olika organisationer?
<blurkis> Det ena är LoCot (som iaf en gång i tiden höll till här,) men vem driver det andra?  Det som inte är LoCot har reklambanners. Helt upp till dem, men jag spontant undrar jag om Upstream diggar idéen att det görs reklam så? Det kan ju vara känsligt vilket sammanhang man förknippas med andra varor och tjänster,
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-09
<Hund> blurk: Ubuntu.se är gamla medlemmar från Ubuntu Sverige som inte gillade det officiella LoCot så dom skapade en egen gemenskap.
<madbear> men alla var lika loco...
<cowbacon> någon som är bra på iptables här? Tillåter detta endast in/ut på följande portar 22,80,6667,6697,7000? http://pastebin.com/UnXyQADu
 * andol försöker hålla alla bollar rätt i huvudet...
<andol> Inte lättare, och i praktiken lika säkert, att ha en generell regel som tillåter etablerade sessioner?
<andol> Förresten, inget behov utav att kunna göra DNS-uppslagningar?
<andol> Inte mycket för ICMP?
 * Barre tycker annars att shorewall är en bra frontend för iptables
<Hund> Hur står sig ufw?
<Barre> vet inte, har inte använt ufw
<cowbacon> andol: dns vore ju bra att kunna nå, iofs :p
<cowbacon> jag är värdelös på iptables. tänkte sätta upp en irssi-server. så vill bara att den ska gå att nå via ssh, och att den släpper ut på irc-portarna 6667, 6697 och 7000 typ
<Mathisen> ufw funkar bra gufw for gui
<Hund> Det är default i Ubuntu. Jag tycker att det är bra, men och andra sidan vet jag inte mycket om ämnet heler.
<andol> I princip i alla fall där du har "NEW,ESTABLISHED" borde väl iofs enbart NEW ha samma effekt? Fast som sagt så skulle jag hellre skippa att ange State för varje enskild regel, och istället lägga det som gruppregel.
<andol> Exempel: -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<andol> Barre: Var har du ADMINISABSENTMINDED satt till? :)
<Barre> andol: No
<Barre> ärligt så kommer jag inte ihåg vad det är, eller om No är default eller om jag aktivt satt den till det :)
<Barre> ahh... nej, det har jag förmodligen valt, för jag har konfat routestopped
<raztafari> Någon som lekt med Mystic BBS någonting?
<cowbacon> Är det någon som vill ha/behöver ett shell-konto för att köra Irssi/WeeChat? Säg till mig så kan ni få ett konto
<Mathisen> cowbacon, nope men ett shell för en bnc vore nice
<Mathisen> znc
<cowbacon> det kan du väl få
<cowbacon> port 1337?
<Mathisen> cowbacon, funkar jo
<cowbacon> fixar't om en stund, pma inloggsuppgifter så länge
 * Mathisen har lite prylar att fixa hemma, pma mig bara sen skriver på när jag kommer tillbaka
<Spookan> cowbacon: Vad har du för lina?
<cowbacon> Spookan: det är en vps på digitalocean
<mathisen> cowbacon, man tackar
<cowbacon> nemas problemas
<Groggy> cowbacon: vilken droplet kör du och vad blir priset per månad? För om jag fattat rätt måste man lägga på 25% på priset pga moms?
<cowbacon> Groggy: jag kör den billigaste. $5/månad. det där +25% är något nytt de börjat med, inte kollat på vad det kostar, men jag antar 6-7 dollar i stället? $7 är 63kr enligt forex
<Groggy> OK, då har det inte hunnit slå igenom för dig än alltså. Visserligen är det ju inte så stor skillnad på $5 eller $6.24
<Groggy> *$6.25, så det gör nog varken till eller från då
<Groggy> Men du kör IRC och SSH på den? De
<cowbacon> yep, irssi/weechat, znc och ssh
<cowbacon> har en annan droplet med en simpel webbserver på för att enkelt kunna dela filer med folk
<Groggy> Ah, smidigt. Jag funderar på om man skulle dra igång en då mitt webbhotell går ut nu i början av februari. Köra webb och IRC iaf, borde med andra ord inte vara några problem
<cowbacon> jag gillar digitalocean. de har alltid varit snabba om man haft någon supportfråga, är billiga, stabila och har bra funktioner redo att användas direkt i webbläsaren
<cowbacon> och ne, det borde itne vara något problem. 512mb ram, 20gb ssd kommer man ganska långt med. annars är det bara att ta en lite dyrare droplet
<Groggy> Du verkar inte vara ensam om att tycka om dem heller. Använder idag typ 60mb för min hemsida och irc-loggar är bi
<Groggy> Är ju inte jättestora
<cowbacon> ne precis :)
<Groggy> Tack cowbacon för dina åsikter/tankar om DO, tror jag får sova på saken. Typ nu...
<cowbacon> Groggy: säg till om du vill ha ett konto på maskinen så kan du få ett. för att leka/irca ifrån
<blurkis> gokväll :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-10
<Groggy> Tack det är bra cowbacon
<Mathisen> någon som kan skriva å ä ö fixar med fonten lite
<cowbacon> åäö
<cowbacon> räksmörgås
<Mathisen> tackar :)
<Mathisen> hade problem med charset funkar nu
<Barre> Mathisen: åäo:
<Barre> nej.. nu rammlade prickarna av Ö igen..
<bittin-> ö
<Krawlezt> Jag har råkat satt tiden i mitt linux en timma bakåt (12.12 just nu), hur fixar jag det på lättast sätt?
<Krawlezt> Debian förövrigt =)
<andol> Krawlezt: Satt tillbaks den genom att sätta fel tid, eller genom att välja fel tidzon?
<andol> Såtillvida det inte är ett tidzon fel så skulle jag använda ntp för att sätta tiden rätt. Att sätta tiden *helt* rätt manuellt tenderar liksom att bli lite joxigt.
<andol> Börjar med att stänga ner eventuellt snurrande ntpd
<andol> sudo systemctl stop ntp
<andol> Gör en engångskörning utav ntp, tillåtande större tidshopp
<andol> sudo ntpd -gq
<andol> verifiera tiden
<andol> starta ntp igen
<andol> sudo systemctl start ntp
<andol> Ifall du inte har ntpd installerat kan du istället pröva att köra ntpdate
<andol> Krawlezt: Fick du fason på servertiden?
<cowbacon> Har skapat en VPS för irssi/WeeChat för #ubuntu-se. om någon vill ha ett shellkonto är det bara att säga till
<huttan> cowbacon: Jag vill ha!
<cowbacon> huttan: okej, jag fixar. pm:ar inlog om någon minut
<cowbacon> sorry för segt svar, var inte vid datorn
<cowbacon> om någon mer vill ha ett konto äre bara att säga till
<Zooklubba> Hund: körde du någon cli twitter?
<Hund> Zooklubba: Turses. :)
<Hund> Allt jag kör är textbaserat, förutom webbläsaren och gimp. :P
<Groggy> Skulle vilja se ett textbaserat gimp :p
<Zooklubba> sitter och lurar på hur jag vill att conky ska se ut. hm
<Zooklubba> varför måste jag ha ett konto på ubuntuforums för att se bilder. meh
<Hund> Groggy: Kan inte du göra en TUI version av GIMP? :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag skulle tro att det är en bandbreddsfråga.
<Groggy> Du skulle se min estetiska förmåga innan du ställer en sån fråga Hund ;). Jag och design...
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Alla är nybörjar någon gång!
<Groggy> Fast alla går inte att slipa till något användbart. Men så har man andra kunskaper istället :)
<Zooklubba> :((
<Groggy> Fast det där blev ju inte så  bra i skrift...
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> invalid conf file. faen
<blurkis> Dum fråga:  Vad är mest pålitligt?  Vanlig hårddisk eller ssd?
<Hund> blurkis: Det finns inga dumma frågor, bara dumma svar. :P
<Hund> Jag skulle säga båda.
<Hund> Men när det kommer till SSD finns det två typer av flashminnen. MLC är dyrare och lite bättre, Intel kör med den typen.
<Hund> Finns väl andra också. Men det är bara Intel jag kört med. :)
<Hund> Sedan finns TLC som är lite billigare. Jag vet att Samsung kör med det.
<Hund> Min äldsta SSD är drygt 5 år och den har varit i drift dygnet runt sedan jag köpte den. :)
<Philip5> Hund: så man kan säga att din SSD får slita hund?! :P
<cowbacon> är det inte så att över lag så håller HDD längre än SSD? har ingen källa, bara något jag hört någonstans
<bamsefar> Beror ju på vad du gör.
<bamsefar> Men generellt nej.
<Zooklubba> Hund: kan man öppna bilden istället för twitter länken? I turses.
<Zooklubba> och öppna i en tab istället för nytt fönster plx.
<Zooklubba> nvm
<Zooklubba> det gör den tydligen när jag bytte browser
<Zooklubba> turses e najs
<blurkis> fanns en artikel på /. om en ny ssd.   en av kommentarerna till artikeln handlade om att SSD över lag har svårare för att hantera strömavbrott än vanlig hårddisk.  Bara nonsens eller viss sanning?
<Krawlezt> andol: Förlåt för mitt sena svar, var tvungen o rusa iväg helt plötsligt!
<Krawlezt> Vet inte om det är tiden i mitt irssi som är en timma bakåt eller om det är det på hela system faktiskt
<cowbacon> Krawlezt: skriv date i din terminal. (testa /exec date i irssi, dunno om det kommer funka)
<Krawlezt> ./script exec $ENV{'TZ'}='<nameofyourtimezone>' har jag hittat via google
<Krawlezt> Sun 10 Jan 22:20:00 GMT 2016 -> Ajdå
<cowbacon> Krawlezt: i din terminal, "echo $TZ"
<cowbacon> för att se timezone
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-02
<Zooklubba> nån har lite väl mycket parfym på sig :/
<andol> Här i kanalen? :-)
<Zooklubba> på jobbet såklart
<Zooklubba> jag vill ha en htc vive, var är min julklapp från dig Hund.
<Zooklubba> och lol på det, ont i armen efter massa pilbåge under nyår.
<Zooklubba> var dum första gången och höll den uppe med rak arm hela tiden typ. nicht gut.
<Zooklubba> outoftheloop är lätt en bättre subreddit än mech, Hund
<Hund> Zooklubba: Du får uppfinna en antiparfym som bryter ner parfymer.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag skulle inte ens köpa en till mig själv.
<Hund> <- Snålast
<Hund> Kjell har billiga headsets för 30 kr. :D
<jobli> #python
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-03
<coffe> Tjo  jag har sedan uppgraderingen ett fel, när jag botar normalt så kommer jag aldrig till X, den står och blinkar som den försöker startar något.om jag startar i felsäkert läge å failsafe X så startar nvidia drivers men inte mycket mer men med ctrl-c så lämnar jag felsäkert läge å resum boot och då får jag fram X .
<Apachez> prova avinstallera nvidias drivers
<Apachez> och kör på opensås tills du kommer in i x
<Apachez> sen kan du aktivera senaste på nytt
<Apachez> vanligt problem med nvidia, det skiter sig med kernelupdates
<Apachez> snöchock!
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-04
<Nosleep> Någon här?
<Nosleep> Sover alla?
<andol> Rise and shine!
<coffe> Apachez,  jag har testat , men jag kan ju få igång nividia om jag starta i felsäkert Xläge.  så min feeling är att något i normalboten startar innan X och då sabbar det.. startar X först sedan gdm . så fungerar det.
<Zooklubba> går in på sl.se 5 gånger under morgonen, inte något om problem med bussar. Tro fan det var problem med bussar när man kom fram till hållplatsen (även där stod det inget på sl.se)
<Apachez> coffe: jo men som sagt, om du kastar ut nvidia drivisen - startar x normalt då?
<Apachez> för just det du beskriver är just att nvidia drivisen krockar med kerneln
<coffe> Apachez, jag har testat gå helt ner till nouvue , men nu kör jag med nvidia  fast inte i ren boot.. så hur menar du att göra ?
<Apachez> coffe: gå in på addiitional drivers
<Apachez> vad har du för val där?
<Apachez> du skulle ev. även kunna köra en dpkg-reconfigure av aktuell kernel efter att du bytt till opensås drivisarna
<coffe> Apachez,  ska kolla.. brukar inte anv det.
<coffe> anv nividia och processor microcode firmware for intel cpu
<Apachez> jo men du ska ju ha typ 3-4 val om du har nvidia där
<coffe> 1 nouveou och 3 nvidia
<Apachez> och nouveun var redan vald?
<coffe> nä
<coffe> jag har ju som sagt inte fått igång X med nouveun
<coffe> brb
<coffe> yey  kan köra nouevueueue , men  kan inte justera skärmen alls .  och den äter batteri
<Zooklubba> fuck grafikkort ändå och uppdatera ubuntu :(
<Apachez> därför jag kör med intels gpuer numera :)
<Apachez> it just works eftersom deras kod är del av vanilla kerneln
<Apachez> sen kan man använda oibaf om man vill ha uppdateringar innan ubuntu släpper dom
<Apachez> har bara haft strul med både amd å nvidia genom åren
<Hund> Jag har aldrig haft problem med Nvidia.
<Hund> Dock har jag inte använt Ubuntu på min arbetshäst på 7 år eller något.
<Philip5> Hund: men det är väl för att du kör windows sedan 7 år men hänger här med oss coola grabbar ändå ;)
<larsemil> Philip5: är det ens tillåtet?
<Philip5> larsemil: nej men Hund försöker med en massa tricks
<larsemil> hundtricket. :D
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> trickhunden
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-05
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Mycket tok hittar jag på, men att använda Windows är inte en av dessa påhitt. :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-06
<Zooklubba> det är fult att ljuga hund
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Zooklubba: pfft
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-07
<grismannen> Om jag vet namnet på en person som personen hade det för några år sedan, men inte kan hitta denne på Hitta.se/Eniro.se, hur ska jag bära mig åt för att få reda på vad deras nya namn är?
<Spookan> grismannen: Har du deras adress/person nummer?
<grismannen> Spookan: Gammal adress, ja.
<grismannen> Ej personnummer.
<Apachez> gå till skattekontor å låna medborgarterminal
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-01
<Hund> Gott nytt år!
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-02
<propus> god kväll! och gott nytt år :)
<Hund> God kväll!
<propus> Hund: vad göres?
<Hund> Minecraft och kaffe. :P
<Hund> Själv då?
<propus> nice :)
<Hund> :D
<propus> tar det lungt :)
<Hund> Det är aldrig fel. :D
<propus> nope :)
<propus> går det att köra minecraft i linux?
<Hund> Det är Java.
<propus> okejs =)
<Hund> Jag kör med moddar. :)
<propus> vad kör du med för moddar?
<Hund> Inga galna saker. Mest sådant som gör vanilla-upplevelsen roligare. :) Men typ Botania, Quark och så.
<propus> okej
<Hund> Spelar du?
<propus> testade just.. men min mac mini laggar lite..
<Hund> Ah. :)
<propus> :-/
<Hund> Mac brukar ju ha lite klen hårdvara. ;)
<Hund> Men du kan testa http://optifine.net.
<propus> joo speciellt denna mac minin är från 2009
<Hund> Ladda hem via "mirror"-länkarna, de andra är via ad.fly osv.
<Hund> Ah :)
<propus> gjorde det.
<propus> hund har du någon server man kan komma in och spela på?
<Hund> Bara en moddad. :)
<Hund> Men Hemligastugan har en vanilla-server.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-03
<Nafallo> morning, post-mail
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> morgon, efter-mail
<sthlmmm> Kan någon med expertis på Stockholm bekräfta att det år 2000 eller 2001 eller så fanns en restaurang på Stortorget där det nu tydligen står en liten kiosk? Där jag markerat med rött: https://i.imgur.com/DW69w7m.jpg
<sthlmmm> Verkar konstigt nu när jag tänker på det, men jag är säker på att det var så då...
<sthlmmm> Kanske blandar jag ihop detta torg med något helt annat...
<sthlmmm> Verkar som om det finns under 100 st. svenska IRC:are kvar.
<sthlmmm> Totalt.
<bamsefar> sthlmmm: Uhm, nej.
<Barre> tror det är betydligt fler svenska "IRC:are" än 100, men det är en gissning när jag kollar de kanaler jag idlar i
<sthlmmm> 110, kanske.
<sthlmmm> bamsefar: Menar du "nej" som i att det inte fanns någon sådan restaurang?
<Barre> baserat på?
<bamsefar> sthlmmm: Nej som i att det finns fler än 100st svenska ircare.
<sthlmmm> Barre: Baserat på #ubuntu-se samt #data.se, vilket är de två enda svenska kanaler jag känner till.
<bamsefar> Okej, det finns ju fler kanaler.
<Barre> =)   två kanaler på FreeNode, finns fler IRC-nät och måååååånga kanaler på varje nät
<Laban> bamsefar: #php.se är ju ett annat säkert kort. Det finns nog fler "#kodspråk.se" också.
<andol> #php.se låter inte alls särskilt säkert :P
<Laban> Kanalen i sig är skitsäker :p
<Nafallo> andol: ROTFL
<Nafallo> nice one
<Nafallo> nu blev jag glad igen :-D
<andol> Så lite så :)
<sthlmmm> Inget fel med universalverktyget PHP.
<sthlmmm> Om man ska klaga på det ska man inte undvika alla andra totalt trasiga saker.
<Barre> Nafallo: vad har andol gjort nu rå?
<sthlmmm> Som t.ex. alla kända OS, hårdvaran som alla kör o.s.v.
<Nafallo> php är ett programmeringsspråk, inte ett verktyg.
<Nafallo> Barre: spred glädje genom att trolla ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: därom tvistar de lärda ;)
<andol> Barre: Jag kanaliserade min inre Göteborgare.
<Barre> ahh... nu såg jag hans kommentar =)
<sthlmmm> Nafallo: PHP.exe är ett verktyg för mig. Det gör att mina .php-skript blir betydelsefulla och inte bara textfiler.
<sthlmmm> PHP.exe kör skripten och utför fantastiska jobb som vore värdefullt som fan... om detta vore år 1500.
<Nafallo> *facepalm*
<sthlmmm> Fast året är 2018 och alla andra har tillgång till samma verktyg och mer kraft så det är värdelöst.
<sthlmmm> Kan någon förklara skillnaden mellan "bostadsrätt" och "äganderätt"?
<sthlmmm> Hur kan folk vara gifta och ändå bo på separata adresser? Alltså, nygifta. Inte gifta i många år utan att ha separerat...
<sthlmmm> Och ändå tillräckligt länge för att databaser ska kunna uppdaterats...
<sthlmmm> Lika obegripligt är att folk kan vilja bo precis med fönstret ut mot gatan där folk går och väsnas... alltså verkligen precis utanför. Sjukt att de ens bygger så.
<andol> Därför att folk har olika prioriteringar, livssituationer, etc?
<Barre> andol: s/?/!/
<sthlmmm> andol: Ja, men om man är gift... och ändå lever på skilda adresser... Fattar inte grejen.
<Laban> Jo men det kan man väl göra?
<Laban> Kan vara skattetekniskt, kanske att man jobbar på olika orter och därmed har övernattningslägenhet. Men då kanske behövt skriva sig där av olika anledningar.
<Laban> Bostadsrätt är att du betalar för rätten att bo i ett visst utrymme, men tekniskt sett äger du den inte - det gör föreningen.
<sthlmmm> Laban: Det som gör mig så konfunderad är att den adress som hon bor på även har flera andra personer som inte tycks vara familjemedlemmar, och där han bor är samma adress som sina föräldrar. Det är dessutom inga fattiga personer vi pratar om här, utan med miljonvinstdrivande företag i grunden.
<Laban> Föreningens villkor, stadgar, och lagar säger att du får göra vissa ändringar i lägenheten.
<sthlmmm> Jaså? Alla som har en bostadsrätt äger alltså inte lägenheten? Utan någon löjlig förening? Det var totalt nytt för mig och väldigt intressant.
<Laban> Rent krasst betalar man för en papperslapp som säger att jag har rätten att bo i den lägenheten.
<sthlmmm> Laban: Jag trodde att det var det som det innebar att hyra.
<sthlmmm> "Hyresrätt."
<Laban> Nej då hyr du papperslappen som säger att du har rätt att bo där.
<Laban> Betalar du inte hyras så förverkar du din rätt att bo där... Gäller iofs bostadsrätt också om man inte betalar medlemsavgiften i tid.
<sthlmmm> Jag vet inte hur folk lär sig allt detta. Förbannat komplicerat och kångligt med allt.
<sthlmmm> Så de kan bara ta ens lägenhet? Och sedan? Betala ett pris som de bestämmer själva för att bli av med en?
<Laban> Jag gick några kurser i samband med att jag blev invald i föreningens styrelse.
<Laban> "Bara att ta" är lite att ta i. Det kan vara rätt knepigt att bli av med boenden om man vill det.
<Laban> Om du köpt rätten, så är det bara du som kan sälja rätten (bostadsrätt alltså). Såvida du inte hamnat på obestånd, i vilket fall kronofogdemyndigheten kan sälja den om man anser att du kan bo på annat sätt och att försäljningen skulle täcka eventuella skulder.
<Laban> Inte nödvändigtvis skulder pga boende. Säg att du köper en ny bil, tar lån för det. Krockar bilen utan försäkring så att du inte får en spänn. Du kan inte betala tillbaks billånet, banken anmäler (i korta drag) till KF, som gör en utmätning. De ser att sthlmmm har en lägenhet värd $123, den täcker upp skulden för bilen.
<Laban> Det kan gå till så, tekniskt. Men är nog rätt osanolikt.
<sthlmmm> Laban: Hur slår man på "autopilot"?
<sthlmmm> På livet, alltså.
<Laban> Tar jobb på nån hjärndöd fabrik, stämplar in, jobbar sina 8 timmar, går hem, ser på paradise hotel eller något annat total IQ-befriat, sedan jobbar man igne.
<Peyam> heii
<sthlmmm> Kan någon med expertis på Stockholm bekräfta att det år 2000 eller 2001 eller så fanns en restaurang på Stortorget där det nu tydligen står en liten kiosk? Där jag markerat med rött: https://i.imgur.com/DW69w7m.jpg
<sthlmmm> Verkar konstigt nu när jag tänker på det, men jag är säker på att det var så då... Kanske blandar jag ihop detta torg med något helt annat... men eftersom kyrkan ligger där och allt stämmer i övrigt tror jag ej det.
<sthlmmm> Var som en slags uteservering av något slag, och det gick att gå inomhus. Tog upp en bra bit.
<surgubben1957> hej gott folk.
<surgubben1957> här sitter en gammal jävla gubbe som behöver någon som är expert.
<surgubben1957> försöker installera ubuntu på en "kolla länk"  --->   https://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/stationara-datorer/minidator/asus-vivostick-ts10-b004d/231845.8944/
<surgubben1957> den har en processor som heter "Intel Atom x5-Z8350"
<surgubben1957> är detta ett problem?
<Hund> surgubben1957: Jag vill inte påstå att jag är någon expert, men jag ser inget problem med det.
<surgubben1957> så det är bara att köra en x64 installation på den
<Nafallo> andol: har Dell XPS 13 trådat nät utan docka? :-)
<Nafallo> ser inte så ut.
<Nafallo> nice! jag behöver den nätverksporten ;-(
<andol> Nafallo: Funkar förvisso okej med usb-dongel, bortsett då ifrån att laptopen inte direkt hur något överflöd utav usb-portar heller.
<andol> Just det snåla mängden portar är helt klart en utav nackdelarna med dylikt slimmade laptops.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-04
<Barre> Hund: lär dig svara på trådar med din cli-baserade twitterklient! ;P
<Hund> Barre: Jag satt på deras jävla webbgränssnitt.
<Hund> Jag kunde inte svara utan att citera den där snubben också.
<Hund> Twitter är så jävla klappkasst att jag blir upprörd bara jag ser hemsidan.
<Hund> Random ordning på inlägg, reklam överallt, du kan inte svara vem du vill osv.
<Hund> Usch
<Hund> nu har du fått mig upprrörd!
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> Så upprörd att jag glömmer att få med versal i början på meningen också.
<Barre> Hund: det finns ingen lösning på Branch Target Injection (variant 2 av spectre), AMD säger dock att det är nära NOLL risk att det går att göra.. men vad skall de säga.
<Hund> :)
<Barre> Hund: så, nej. Spectre finns det ingen fix för ännu
<Hund> Jag gillar bara att rätta folk.
<Hund> Vem som har rätt är inte så relevant.
<Hund> .D
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Närå, men jag litar på det SweClockers säger och tar allting med en nypa salt tills allting lugnar ner sig. :P
<Barre> Hund: dessutom så är patch fel definition, det är en work-around eftersom felet kvarstår
<Hund> Just nu känns det som att alla försöker rida på vågen av uppmärksamhet från det som har inträffat.
<Hund> En lapp kan ju ramla bort.
<Hund> :P
<Barre> jag sitter inte lika lungt i båten som du när det kommer till detta.
<Hund> Jag förstår det.
<Hund> Jag virtualiserar ju dock hemma.
<Hund> Så jag blir grinig om min propp är drabbad.
<Hund> Den är ju på 10 års-sträcket dock.
<Barre> Hund: det här skulle jag kunna tänka mig :P https://www.anandtech.com/show/11630/azio-retro-classic-mechanical-keyboard-review
<Meerkat> någon som har en ryzenprocessor? I så fall, funkar den bra i linux?
<Meerkat> jag vill jättegärna uppgradera från mina 8 (meh) trådar till 16.
<Hund> Barre: haha
<Hund> Det finns liknande keycaps att köpa. :)
<Hund> Meerkat: Det gör den, det har varit lite problem för vissa som kompilerat egen såskod, främst de med Gentoo och så, men det ska väl vara historia nu.
<Hund> Värt att tänka på är att nästa generation Ryzen kommer i mars, så det kan ju vara värt att avvakta lite.
<Hund> Barre: https://datamancer.com/product-category/?catid=/keycaps/
<Hund> https://datamancer.com/product-category/?catid=/keyboards/
<Hund> Där hjar du tangentbord.
<Hund> Men de kostar 4000 kr och uppåt. :D
<Hund> Det dyraste kostar bara 13500 kr.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Men mannen bakom Datamancer gick väl bort förut tror jag?
<Zooklubba> Hund jag fyller år snart. *host host* https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-series/ThinkPad-25/p/22TP2TTTP25
<Hund> Jag är lite sugen på en Thinkpad. :)
<Hund> Fast från den tiden de var bra.
<Hund> Men det är svårt att hitta typ 10 åt gamla laptops som är i bra skick.
<Hund> Folk tenderar att ta hand om dem lika väl som jag tar hand om mina disktrasor.
<Zooklubba> tvättar du inte dina disktrasor? Din jävla miljöbov
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Tvättar?
<Hund> Jag köper nya.
<Hund> Engångs.
<Zooklubba> De flesta går att tvätta
<Zooklubba> lärde jag mig först för x antal år sedan
<Zooklubba> av den bättre hälften såklart
<Hund> :D
<Laban> Jag tvättar dem, ibland. Men typ en gång. De blir sämre med tiden.
<Zooklubba> Jag såg faktiskt en clickbait artikel om det härom månaden
<Zooklubba> "Det du aldrig visste du kunde göra och som sparar dig massa pengar" Hund !!111
<Zooklubba> Typ 300 kr/år eller nåt
<Zooklubba> t.o.m med förslag om hur du skulle tvätta. och ja, det var ett aftonbladet tv-inslag så man blev tvingad till reklam
<peppis> Halloj
<andol> bamsefar: Haft lite att göra idag? :-)
<bamsefar> andol: Jag har semester. :)
<andol> Taktiskt!
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Nafallo> andol: verkar som xps 13 9370 är släppt nu.
<Nafallo> andol: tyvärr är jag inte imponerad.
<andol> Nafallo: Vad är nytt? Vad är det som inte imponerar?
<Nafallo> andol: fortfarande i7-8550U och LPDDR3 :-/
<Nafallo> andol: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3245530/laptop-computers/dell-surprises-with-a-redesigned-xps-13.html
<andol> danke
<andol> "Dell left the truly universal USB Type-A behind to “save space.”"
<andol> Meh
<Nafallo> wow
<Nafallo> läste just det
<Nafallo> så ingen yubikey nano på den då :-/
<andol> Yubikey Nano verkar iofs finnas som USB-C nu.
<Nafallo> hang on. jag fattade inte att det var tre USB-C...
<Nafallo> då så
<Nafallo> nu ska vi bara vänta in en i7-8550U, 16GB 2133MHz RAM, 256GB PCIe SSD version då.
<Nafallo> hah. 0.01 pound skillnad på fhd och qhd nu :-P
<Nafallo> råkade för övrigt handla en http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G150229074080 igår.
 * andol ser fram emot en recension.
<andol> Verkar vara schysst passform om inte annat.
<Nafallo> den verkar spöa min nuvarande board, och ta ungefär lika mycket ström :-)
<Nafallo> tänkte migrera ut saker ur min hp micro.
<Nafallo> två ARMs direkt på edge för att fixa containers, och sen en NUC internt på LAN.
<Nafallo> dubbelt NATad NUC för icke IPv6 :-P
<Nafallo> troligen blir det inte containers på NUCen heller.
<propus> god kväll!
<Nafallo> andol: https://blog.dell.com/en-us/meet-new-xps-13-stylish-powerful-better-every-measure/
<Nafallo> rose gold blev ju inte mindre intressant nu :-P
<andol> Tänka sig, Dell använder superlativ om sin egen produkt :-)
<Hund> Mors
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-05
<Barre> men jösses vad bitter Dustin låter i texten https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<andol> Kan iofs tänka mig att herr Kirkland vid det där laget hade blivit påjagad rätt ordentligt kring när Ubuntu kommer att släppa patchar...
<andol> Jag förstår varför Google annonserade tidigare än initialt planerat, men allt ställer det samtidigt till det för andra.
<Barre> absolut, men det ser inte snyggt ut (tycker jag) att låta bitterheten sippra genom texten. Det är aldrig bra att skriva i affekt
<Zooklubba> varför släpptes det tidigare då? För den anonyma tipsaren och hur theregister gick på fullt blås?
<Zooklubba> Eller något annat?
<Barre> skulle gissa på det
<Zooklubba> eller för linux-är opensource
<Zooklubba> och nån gissade sig fram till det
<Barre> python sweetness var väl först iofs, och enligt den bloggposten så "gissade" han till sig, sen gick theregister på som ångtåget
<Zooklubba> fram med diskussionen om skicka upp sås som patchar nåt som är under embargo! gogogo fight.
<Zooklubba> Var väl nåt med Theo och noe bsd-grej för inte så länge sen om just detta iirc?
<andol> Barre: Sant
<Peyam> Barre, bor du i amesterdam eller var bor du? jag gjorde is WhoIs på dej
<Peyam> är så förbannad nu
<Peyam> så förbannad
<Laban> Varför då?
<Peyam> köpte en bil med massor av skulder
<Peyam> jag visste ej man skulle kolla upp det. jag trodde skulder var bundna till personen
<Laban> Eh.... det är de.
<Laban> Såvida det inte är en leasinggrej, då vet jag inte.
<Peyam> nej det e parkeringsböter
<Laban> Men det måste ju förra ägaren ta, det har ju inte med dig att göra.
<Laban> Vänd på det; Säg att Kalle mördar Lisa med en kökskniv. Sedan säljer han kökskniven till tant Agda för 14:50. Är det då rimligt att Agda skall sitta i fängelse för mord?
<Laban> Kanske lite extremt :p
<Peyam> Laban, inte enligt lagen :(
<Peyam> https://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/vagtrafik/Fordon/Fordonsrelaterade-skulder/kronofogden-kan-ta-ett-fordon-i-ansprak/ Laban
<Laban> får läsa sen. Trevlig helg!
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-07
<Hund> Där ser man.
<Hund> Det hade jag inte en susning om.
<Nafallo> andol: handlat wendigo nu. beräknad 16/1 :-P
<Nafallo> andol: guld var windows only, så blev i7-8550, 16GB 2133MHz LPDDR3, 512GB PCIe SSD och FHD. slim backpack och externt 12Ah batteri också :-P
